# Introduce Yourself



## Pawn

Don't want to make a thread? Post here.


----------



## roger

I’ve bounced around colleges when I was younger. I finally settled on Fine Arts, at least for a more sustained length of time. As a result, my education is pretty diverse: fine art, literature, philosophy, psychology, history, etc. The list demonstrates an ADD personality, I think.

I attended college in the sixties for the most part. It was a time when things in general were nuts and I tried my best to be a shining star of the strange. Unfortunately being strange lost its luster by the mid-seventies. Subsequent therapy helped me sort out the more annoying behavior at least to the extent people tolerate me now.

Words have become my passion. I love the modernists and postmodernists writers most, and I think Joyce is the most rewarding among them for me.

Over the years, my short stories and poems have been published in various college literary magazines. I was awarded the English Department Award for Literary Merit for my short stories and the Sheaf Literary Award for my poetry. I have written numerous technical manuals for the IT industry, as well as lectured across the United States, the Middle East, Europe and Asia. I am not nearly as dry as all of this seems to make me. I am noted for being a humorous speaker. 

“From an Otherwise Comfortable Room” is my first (maybe the last if the next effort is as hard as this one). I’ll let you be the judge regarding its value.

I’m sure this is more than you care to know so I’ll stop.


----------



## suszytt

*mom finally has time for writing*

I am a mother of three, a daughter, 23, a son in the air force, 21, and a son who is a senior in high school. I finally have some time to myself where i can write all about the past 52 years of life's experiences.
I have been writing for searchwarp for the past 2 years, and have been made site manager for a free, inspirational site of hope. if there is anyone who would like to submit a story of inspiration, please visit onsuchthings.com
we would love to hear from you.
with so much going wrong in this world of ours, it's nice to read about something inspirational and filled with hope.
my best regards to all,
susan thom


----------



## Like a Fox

*"Just our way of making sure you aren't a robot"? The proof is in the prose, yo.*

....Sadly I actually am a Robot so I'm not sure that this post is proving anything. 

Though when I'm not hanging with C3PO, R2D2 and other number-letter combos, I masquerade as a 23 year old Melbourne girl with make up that would make Ziggy Stardust proud. My back hurts. And I'm looking forward to getting addicted to this.

Not that Robots have the capacity to suffer the phenomenon of addiction.

Character slipping.... and out.


----------



## MeeQ

Lies make my willy tingle with instict.


----------



## The Backward OX

Like a Fox said:


> ....Sadly I actually am a Robot so I'm not sure that this post is proving anything.
> 
> Though when I'm not hanging with C3PO, R2D2 and other number-letter combos, I masquerade as a 23 year old Melbourne girl with make up that would make Ziggy Stardust proud. My back hurts. And I'm looking forward to getting addicted to this.
> 
> Not that Robots have the capacity to suffer the phenomenon of addiction.
> 
> Character slipping.... and out.


You know those three balls that hang outside a pawnbroker's? 

*Q: *Why is one of them lower than the other two?
*A: *Because it's on a longer chain.


----------



## shopwurld4u8

Hello,

I'm Adam. I've been writing for as long as I can remember. I have quite a vivid imagination and I enjoy dissecting and analyzing readings. My favorite book author is Dean Koontz. I enjoy writing mystery novels that leave people in suspense.  I look forward to contributing to these boards


----------



## Like a Fox

The Backward OX said:


> You know those three balls that hang outside a pawnbroker's?
> 
> *Q: *Why is one of them lower than the other two?
> *A: *Because it's on a longer chain.


 
I am utterly perplexed by this, which is why i said nothing to it.
Maybe i am blindsighted because I work at a pawnbrokers, and we don't have three balls (have i alluded to that on here, because i don't think i have) 

Or maybe I am just nowhere near as clever as I like to think. Little help? haha.

...And Hi Adam.


----------



## Yorkiesrpeople2

Hi I am Phyllis Married 27 yrs and new writer. I have 3 offerers to publish my childrens book. But worried its a scam???


----------



## DarkDyer

If it's a scam, you can usually tell if they are asking you for money to publish your book.


----------



## tamron

*Hello I am Tamron*

Good morning to all!  I'm just checking out your community.  See if I know anyone here.  I see now I have to work on my profile.  So I will do that so you can recognize me.


----------



## lerick

*hi*

nother nebie here.  finally willing to admit to myself that the computer business is not for me and all i really want to do is write and make films.  i would really like to meet up with and hang out with a bunch of other writers but there does not seem to be a group where i live, which is strange because i live in a college town with two other colleges close by.  i wish i were back in college but only because i think it would be easier to meet other writers at this point.

i am hoping to meet some cool writerly-types online so i have someone to talk with about my craft.  here goes nothing.


----------



## Battlemage

Lerick, make up an 'intro' thread all your own in the main introduction area.  You will get noticed there more from everyone else!  Post under 'new thread' in that section and paste your entry above there.  
Nice to meet you.  
-Mage


----------



## lerick

thanks!


----------



## Antz

So i have to post here to show i'm not a robot?
Ok, i'm antz.
i like writing stories that are slightly dark and thought provoking and i've joined because i would like some constructive critisism for them, i only write short stories however i don't have the perceveirence for novels and all that bollocks.


----------



## Antz

Oh yeah btw, check out my new post it's in short stories. 
It's about two people, involves gore, love and happiness.


----------



## musstakrakish

*RUSH*

RUSH IS THE BEST BAND OF ALL TIME... SO IS BLACK SABBATH

:5stars:


----------



## Angelfireburn

Writing is my favorite hobby, and I'm happy to have found a website where I can come to grow as a writer. My main interest is in essays, and I've been writing on-and-off for a few years now.


----------



## longbottom

hey there. i'm isabel; i'm 18 years old; i'm from manila, philippines. i've just heard about this site. i never knew it existed and i'm so glad that it does. i'm taking up 'food technology' in college but i've always wanted to be a writer. my former high school teacher told me, though, that if i really wanted to be one, i wouldn't take up creative writing or similar courses in college. i should take up something completely different; like criminology, etc. because then, it'd give me an edge over the other writers and possibly, with a different educational background and possibly a different career background too, i can present new and original ideas in my writing.


----------



## Hawke

Now that's one smart teacher! 

Welcome to the community, Isabel.


----------



## littlebittyladybug

*long time no see*

it's been a while, but i hope to get back into writing. it was such a wonderful release...


----------



## butters

hello, just tooling around on a sunday afternoon and ended up here. how nice.:shock:


----------



## eggo

Welcome, guys


----------



## The Backward OX

Can anyone explain why we suddenly need two separate places to Introdooce Yourself?


----------



## Ben

Did you read the first post in this thread?


----------



## The Backward OX

Like a Fox said:


> I am utterly perplexed by this, which is why i said nothing to it.
> Maybe i am blindsighted because I work at a pawnbrokers, and we don't have three balls (have i alluded to that on here, because i don't think i have)
> 
> Or maybe I am just nowhere near as clever as I like to think. Little help? haha.


 
You _did _write a story about working for a usurious money-lender. In my book, that's someone like Cash Converters, who are pawnbrokers.





Cheers.


----------



## adrianhayter

> Subsequent therapy helped me sort out the more annoying behavior at least to the extent people tolerate me now.



Let me know how that works out, Roger. I may try it for myself.  Meanwhile I sit here waiting for stories to be posted in the Workshop, my gut twisting in the wind.  So, what’s holding you up?  Old age?

I read the back of rat poison carton this morning. I’m running out of material.

Welcome

Adrian


----------



## The Backward OX

adrianhayter said:


> I read the back of rat poison carton this morning. I’m running out of material.


When I was much younger I would occasionally read the fine print on toilet paper wrapping. I especially remember the health warning about the risk of lead poisoning from using newspaper for the job. _*thinks - maybe there's a story there somewhere*_


----------



## Like a Fox

The Backward OX said:


> You _did _write a story about working for a usurious money-lender. In my book, that's someone like Cash Converters, who are pawnbrokers.
> 
> http://www.vicpawnbrokers.com.au/
> 
> Cheers.


 
Come on Smartass, I expect more thorough research from you. I posted _that_ comment, before I put up the piece of writing about Cashies. And Yes it is CashConverters.


----------



## mi is happy

The Backward OX said:


> When I was much younger I would occasionally read the fine print on toilet paper wrapping. I especially remember the health warning about the risk of lead poisoning from using newspaper for the job. _*thinks - maybe there's a story there somewhere*_


 Heehee. Oh OX you sure can make me giggle. Thanks for that.


----------



## Brenna

*waves* Hi! I've been writing for a while and think I've finally hit upon a novel idea that could actually work. I only hope it does!


----------



## mi is happy

Good luck to you! And welcome to WF.


----------



## The Backward OX

Like a Fox said:


> Come on Smartass, I expect more thorough research from you. I posted _that_ comment, before I put up the piece of writing about Cashies. And Yes it is CashConverters.


 
Yes I agree you did, *but* . . . there’s always a but....My response to your earlier post – the one where you said you worked for a pawnbroker - was posted *after* the date your Cashies story appeared, and consequently shouldn’t have evinced the response by you “Did I refer to this previously?”.

I might be old but I’m not silly. And given the choice I’ll take old any day.


----------



## Like a Fox

I’m afraid you are old *and* silly my friend.

On 20/04 *I said*:
– 


> *"Just our way of making sure you aren't a robot"? The proof is in the prose, yo.*
> ....Sadly I actually am a Robot so I'm not sure that this post is proving anything.
> 
> Though when I'm not hanging with C3PO, R2D2 and other number-letter combos, I masquerade as a 23 year old Melbourne girl.....


 bla bla bla

Same day - 20/4 *you said:*


> You know those three balls that hang outside a pawnbroker's?
> 
> *Q: *Why is one of them lower than the other two?
> *A: *Because it's on a longer chain.


 
Six days later - 26/4 *I said*:





> I am utterly perplexed by this, which is why i said nothing to it.





> Maybe i am blindsighted because I work at a pawnbrokers, and we don't have three balls *(have i alluded to that on here, because i don't think i have)*


 
(Perfectly vaild question because I _hadn't_ written about Cashies yet...)

A month after the original post, on 21/5 *you said*.....



> You _did _write a story about working for a usurious money-lender. In my book, that's someone like Cash Converters, who are pawnbrokers.




I posted the Cashies thing on My 6th.... There is no justification for your actions Ox. 

Careful who you be sarcastic with old man. I have a tendency for silliness, sure, but I'm a solicitor's daughter, and in such... must be right.. Always! And I'll find evidence to make me so, and twist it if needs be... which I didn't have to do here, thanks for that. Being wrong. Helped me out a lot.. Haha


----------



## adrianhayter

> Careful who you be sarcastic with old man



What!!!!  Who you calling an old man? Oh, sorry. Continue with your rat killing. 

Adrian


----------



## The Backward OX

Anyway, it's "blindsided".

Ne ne ne, ne ne ne.


----------



## Like a Fox

Haha. Grow up, both of you


----------



## The Backward OX

Like a Fox said:


> I’m afraid you are old *and* silly my friend.
> 
> 
> Careful who you be sarcastic with old man. I have a tendency for silliness, sure, but I'm a solicitor's daughter, and in such... must be right.. Always! And I'll find evidence to make me so, and twist it if needs be... which I didn't have to do here, thanks for that. Being wrong. Helped me out a lot.. Haha


 
Ok, Miss Smartypants solicitor’s daughter answer me this:

How did I know to ask the question about the three balls if the post about the pawnbrokers wasn’t already there, hmmm? 

I might be old but I get there eventually. Let's see you wriggle your way out of that one.


----------



## Like a Fox

My best guess is that you live with a clairvoyant.

On the DAY I joined you made a joke about a pawnbrokers.
(If you look at the way you word the joke, its not obvious that you know I work in one)

Unless you'd read my info and seen that I put occupation as Dodgey Loan Shark, and I don't flatter myself to think you took that much of an interest.... and even if you did "dodgey loan shark" doesn't directly lead to cashies... I really think it must be a coincidence. 

Or else you are magic. Or you *did* stalk me straight off the bat because you were trying to impress me, so maybe I do flatter myself. Haha

There's my wriggling for the day.


----------



## minus196

*Hoping it's for real this time!*

I'm a 36 year old working professional, and I've wanted to write a novel since I was in high school.  

My first attempt was handwritten on ruled school paper and didn't get more than about 10 pages.  Later on, I got very involved in a world-building exercise as a prelude to an epic fantasy story I wanted to write (and still want to write).  I still have pages and pages of notes and back story for this one, but the sheer size of the task always psyched me out of putting down the first sentence of the story on paper.

Recently, I found myself inspired to write a completely different type of story - a love story with an SF twist.  I'm 12,000 words into it, so hopefully this time, it's for real.  In any case, I've come here to see what bits of wisdom and advice I can glean as I go through the process


----------



## Dan Cailler

*Me etc*

I am a grad student of Mag, Newspaper and Online Journalism. I am the most social introvert you will ever meet. And the weirdest.

I wrote, edited and self-published a 150,000-word horror novel in 2006 called Waking. I may or may not have aroused a bit of Hollywood interest in it.

I started a sequel to Waking, but bailed after a hundred pages or so. Since then, I have almost completed a young-adult fantasy/adventure which I am currently trying to get in the hands of a Lit Agent.

My head is always full of ideas. I hope to get some good networking done here.


----------



## MeeQ

Well hello there mister high achiever, you no doubt will fit in nicely here...now I’m actually pondering the thought of looking up your book for giggles & those well thought of shits. 
  As well to actually see if your horror is up to standard. 

Bu-Bye

Dan Cailler - LinkedIn


.


----------



## Tristan

Its very nice.There is a versatile website that helps you to express yourself in the most innovative way. If you write poems or inspiring thoughts, you can contact this company and choose images from this great website’s library or your computer, send photos from your flickr or facebook accounts. They have an interface to design the layout with creative graphic designers that will be transferred on to a plaque. You can gift an amazing and lovely plaque to anyone you choose. Please visit: www dot plakyourpoem dot com for more info.


----------



## wineandroses10006

_Hi I am a newbie from nyc. I am always looking to improve my writing skills and meet other writers as well._


----------



## Hawke

Hey, all. Welcome to the community! 

See you on the boards.


----------



## lanaer

Hello everyone. I was a part of this community a while back, but I can’t remember my login :/

So, I have a new one 

Haven’t done much writing recently, want to get back into it. I work as a web developer in California.


----------



## The Backward OX

lanaer said:


> Hello everyone. I was a part of this community a while back, but I can’t remember my login :/


 It helps to use the same details everywhere :lone:


----------



## Foxxyz

Hi  
My name is Leila and I'm 19 years old.
I love to write x


----------



## jakuper

Hi, my name is Jack. I am 54 and I like to write. But I could crit too as it helps me to become a better writer (or less bad, depending on opinion).


----------



## Tungsten

Hi all. I love writing and I especially adore discussing it. I'm hoping I find lots of opinion, gain some knowledge and share some.


----------



## Katastrof

Tungsten said:


> Hi all. I love writing and I especially adore discussing it. I'm hoping I find lots of opinion, gain some knowledge and share some.



Welcome to the forums W! 

You'll find that we have a lot of opinions, some knowledge and whole lot of people who'll share the former, but offer it as the latter! 

But I wouldn't trade it for the world...well maybe the world...

Welcome!


----------



## Tungsten

Katastrof said:


> Welcome to the forums W!
> 
> You'll find that we have a lot of opinions, some knowledge and whole lot of people who'll share the former, but offer it as the latter!
> 
> But I wouldn't trade it for the world...well maybe the world...
> 
> Welcome!



Just a note to thank you for your very warm welcome. Sadly, I don't think that the forum and I will mix very well. I prefer to shoot from the hip and I can already see that any future posts I make will have to be absolutely littered with smilies so that ego's don't get bruised. 

Again, thank you for you warm welcome and best of luck with your writing. 

T


----------



## tim

*me*

my name is tim and i enjoy writing strories,playing video games and reading books. my favorite author is dean koontz. i look forward to showing my stories and hope you all like them


----------



## Abbyb

*New*

Hi! I'm Abby. I am an aspiring writer. Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## rohnert77

I am a casual author, who loves to write articles on various websites and blogs. I have been author at EzineArticles.com and Saching.com and I have also done freelance writing. Programming is my another hobby, recently I have been into learning PHP. I hope my time on this forum will be fun. This is the first time I have seen a forum where you can post articles.


----------



## abbie

*Introduction*

Hello,
I am new here and not much to tell. I love to write, read, and live. I went to college and graduated. I am in the process of writing a novel and I get brain block all the time. I can't wait to hear from all of you, and if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## brendanh

hi im brendan i`m 14 years old. i`m new to this and would love to hear from all use. i love writing songs and having fun. let me know if yu need anything


----------



## brendanh

hi im brendan i`m 14 years old. i`m new to this and would love to hear from all use. i love writing songs and having fun. let me know if yu need anything


----------



## Imajinashun

*New to board, not to writing*

Ello, 
I've been writing for some time now but I'd like to get better and see what others have to say about the insanity that leaks from my brain onto my keypad.


----------



## Deleted member 33527

Welcome. I like the way you spelled your name. And don't worry, every writer is slightly off their rocker.


----------



## CHrivendale

*I am...*

I am a creative memoirist, poet, essayist and short story writer, looking for a proper bastion to store the flack of my addled and dilapidated notions.


----------



## tiara38

*Introducing Me*

Hello and of course, first time here. I am a writer in Fort Worth, Tx, who write fiction with some involved fact. Right now working on "The Diary of Eve," which is the story of Eve from the Garden of Eden in the first person. I am looking for other writers to communicate with in the lonliness of my writing life, all by myself with my computer. Hope to offer more, and make friends.

Tiara


----------



## Baldric

I am who I am,

a sixteen year old(yes, I am that young) belgian writer(indeed, a foreigner aswell) who writes in Dutch and English. English has always fascinated me, I've read hundreds of English poetry and literature, aswell as the Dutch counterparts and I'm trying hard to learn the English grammatica to the fullest. I hope to be a writer someday and I'm willing to learn from the great minds who dwelm this forum and others. That pretty muc summons it up, I guess..


----------



## adrianhayter

> I'm willing to learn from the great minds who dwelm this forum



Sorry, but the great minds forum is two blocks down and to your left. 

This is the average to poor mind forum.

Anyway, regardless, welcome.

Adrian


----------



## Baldric

adrianhayter said:


> Sorry, but the great minds forum is two blocks down and to your left.
> 
> This is the average to poor mind forum.
> 
> Anyway, regardless, welcome.
> 
> Adrian



hmm, well , it didn't seem to me that way, I rather appreciate reading the work that is posted out here.


----------



## bjs09

*bjs09 post*

Hi. I'm not sure what I'm doing right now. I'm trying to post here to prove I'm not a robot. So this is my posting. Hi all!


----------



## bjs09

*bjs09*



Pawn said:


> Don't want to make a thread? Post here.


 Ok, i think i might have made an error during my first attempt to post, if not then this is my second try to prove i'm not a robot. I hope people get the picture by now, lol. Hi all!


----------



## Yustynn

Hey

I'm someone who's eager to learn. An aspiring writer and a student. I'm only 15+, and I've got a long way to go, so I figure it's time to start the walking the path.


----------



## Squalid Glass

Hey all,

I'm more of a psychoanalytical writer although I occasionally get into some sci-fi and fantasy stuff.


----------



## J. T. Grunge

Hello.  Just checking in.


----------



## mazhongzhou

My new book collection Inspiration: one long poem, 16 short novels and 16 short dramas, will soon be in the market this month in sweden. And you will see English version in the next month. My last collection Ponder with torture had been sold out.
The God says:"we need sunlight." Then the world has a special mighty thing.


----------



## C.L.Knight

*C.L Knight*

Well, I'm getting the feeling I'm younger then most people on this website, which in my opinion is a good thing. Troubles and the general bad-end of life has forced me to a maturity I wish I didn't have, which sometimes makes me alienate myself from the youth of my own age. I prefer conversations that stay on subject rather then the form of dialogue that most teenagers seem to make, which flits around from subject to subject with seemingly no pattern at all.

I'm a writer, its more then what I do. Its who I am, as I'm sure its the same with most of you. My favorite writers are Ray Bradbury (Fahrenheit 451 is my favorite) and Isaac Aasimov, though I generally prefer fantasy over science fiction. I like the type of novel that does more then just tell an pretty little story, but allows another look at humanity, or morality or philosophy. 

My favorite part about writing is the world building. I like creating cultures, mythologies and traditions. And though in my mind I have great characters, my novels seem to lack interesting characters, something I hope to improve. I have always been more theme and plot based, but I hope to become better at creating interesting characters.


----------



## Emily5

*New Here*

Really not new. Kind of reincarnated. Logged out accidentely and permanently. Oh, no! Note my expression. Back in business.


----------



## Mamachurchill

I'm glad to have joined. Looking forward to some input on the plausibility of some of my story lines (lizard brain, collective memories, reincarnation etc). Looking forward to meeting some folks just joining the adventure of writing a novel as well.


----------



## Emily5

Hey, Lanaer

Had the same problem. Somehow managed to accidently log out. So, here I am....brand new again. The writing bug will bite you again.


----------



## Emily5

Psychoanalytical writer?! I can analyize a rock. Sometimes a problem. Looking forward to reading your work.


----------



## MorgAuthor

*Howdy doody.*

A big hello in search of a multitude of hello's from the all over the world. If nothing else lets create the worlds biggest ever literary echo.:idea: Otherwise allow me to tell you a lttle about myself as an aspiring writer. Currently working on a darkly humorous look at why I want to write and how I decide to go about it.:???::smile:


----------



## BookCat

*Saying Hi*

I'm new to this site. It's actually the first writing forum I've tried, so I'm a bit
scared . I'm sure I'll get the hang of things. 

Suppose I should say something about myself. I love cats and have seven in the house right now. Only three of them are mine, the others are rescues I'll have adopted. 

I've been writing, on and off, for years. Never really got the hang of self-discipline though, so my efforts are a bit fragmented.

Enough about me for now. Hello everyone! :smile:


----------



## Varica

*Hello!*

Hello!!

I'm an unpublished writer, currently working on a novel. I'm here to talk to like minded people, get advice and help people out too. I have written some short stories, some of which I have entered into competitions recently (no feedback on them yet). I'm working on setting up a blog as a portfolio.

Thats about it so see you around!


----------



## cyberspecter

BookCat said:


> I'm new to this site. It's actually the first writing forum I've tried, so I'm a bit
> scared . I'm sure I'll get the hang of things.
> 
> Suppose I should say something about myself. I love cats and have seven in the house right now. Only three of them are mine, the others are rescues I'll have adopted.
> 
> I've been writing, on and off, for years. Never really got the hang of self-discipline though, so my efforts are a bit fragmented.
> 
> Enough about me for now. Hello everyone! :smile:


 

Hi and welcome to the forums Bookcat. No need to be scared. Most of us don't bite. Ox does, but he doesn't bite hard.:---)


----------



## cyberspecter

Varica said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I'm an unpublished writer, currently working on a novel. I'm here to talk to like minded people, get advice and help people out too. I have written some short stories, some of which I have entered into competitions recently (no feedback on them yet). I'm working on setting up a blog as a portfolio.
> 
> Thats about it so see you around!


 
Welcome to the forums, Varica. You've come to the right place for talking to like-minded peeps.


----------



## Dakar

*Waves*

Heya. I just graduated from high school, soon to enter college. I've always liked writing, but never did it with enough frequency or intensity to get good at it. So I'm planning on starting now. No plans to do it professionally (I'm interested in going into physics), but developing new skills is nice.

Um... I like pizza, and soup... man, this is hard.


----------



## b.wright

*Hi all...*

Currently a college student minoring in Creative Writing and majoring in Comparative Literature... you might say that I like books  

My parents taught me to read before kindergarten and I loved it from first encounter.  My first real book was The Secret Garden at age 7, which I still like to reread every once in awhile.  

Nothing like a good book on a sunny Saturday afternoon with birds chirping for about five hours - I'm a true addict.

I've also tried writing, both poetry and creative non-fiction.  I've been published in school publications and in Skipping Stones (a youth magazine).  Don't really see it going farther than a hobby for me - the path of a freelance writer or novelist seems so intimidating! Plus I don't think I'm good enough.  

I would like to work with books though, so I'm currently pursuing a career in the book publishing industry, which is where I am right now.  If anyone has any good advice for this, PLEASE let me know!  

So I guess that's me in a nutshell...

~Becky


----------



## MOONLIGHT SKYWRITER

*Introduce Myself to ya all!*

First of all My name is Moonlight Skywriter, ( Pen name). I am a married woman for 21 yrs plus, have 3 wonderful, furry cats, with People names. James, Jaron, and Naki Poo
We live down south, like Ya all know where that is!:smile: I have written many stories one of them has already been published on an online womens forum, women taking care of business and I rather not put in my real name for this to tell you where its at , at this time. I hope ya all understand that. Secrets of Lingerie.

I have traveled mostly the entire globe, and do alot of crusin' with DH. I am a new writer, but Have written 50 plus stories and one of my books Grandma's Pocket Pals, hopefully will be self published by November this year. ( Unless a publisher will like to pick it up and publish it for me!)

I have just finished my genealogy on both sides of the family and my Mothers side goes back to 717 AD and my Dads side goes back 1256, in a town that was named after his last name. Not realizing that we were all related not once but twice in a three hundred year span.

I am also a co -founder of the Dolly Mamma's , Nurses in a Mission,where we make cloth dolls, along with Vision Quest, ( a Travel Group) with a dear friend Lore and Mauri, where we take our dolls create them out of cloth, paint their faces and put clothes and panties on then, and hair on them, and send them off to meet their new owners in a foreign land. 

I hope that one of my books, Grandma's Pocket Pals becomes a big hit in the fall, and mostly all my proceeds will help the children that I have done mission trips for. Medical mission trips, along with my two dear friends Mauri and Lore. Medical Mission trips help the children whose families can not afford to take them to have operations and other child formalities.

I am also a retired Jewelry Designer and I still offen teach classes in fine Glass Seed Beads, I also design on commission new works in Colars, Bracelets, and Earrings. 

I am hoping to get out of this group some knowledge on how to put my grammar to work and try to use the words in a better order. I am dyslexic and the words do not come out the way they are supposed to do. 

I have a disability and I hope no one tries to judge me on this, I write Phonicically on how I would hear the words. I have joined alot of forums but I think that this one does not judge like others do. I am not a professional yet, but the characters talk to me in the late of the night and beg me to put them into my stories. I have several stories I would love to post here, but do not know what kind of genre they would be, whether they are science fiction to horror to novel based etc. I am all new to this stuff, even though I have written many stories. The stories come out of mostly of my family. I have a big family. So every family has a story to tell, and mine is no different.
I feel that I would love to hear critiquing and some in put on my work (s). Please be honest I am not afraid of anyone telling me that my work stinks, its okay. I am just tired of "rejection letters". Sometimes it just is not worth it to send to a publisher, just self publish and market and push the books yourself. You just never know who you will meet, someone famous may pick it up!

My work come easily to me, I am also a ghost-writer have done this for nearly two years, and written many stories under another assumed name, not this one obviously. I hope to get to learn alot here, and I hope that we all can be friends and teach one another about our skills. 

Just want to say that I have a disablity I am dyslexic and have trouble with my grammar, but I am trying my best to get some of my work out. I thought that if I show you all what I can do maybe you can tell me if I am doing this correctly or not. thank you in advance
MOONLIGHT


----------



## robinbird

First post. A bird, not a robot.


----------



## likhary

hi my name is gixmi, belong to Pakistan, working as web designer and developer. you can contact me via zubi (@) gmx.com i love to work for my bro and sister.

regards


----------



## captainjay

Hi everyone,

My name is Jay and I am new to online writer's groups.  I used to attempt a creative writing group in University, more than a decade ago, and miss the creative interaction it allowed.  I've been writing for quite a while and feel like it's time to see if I'm ready to submit for publishing, but this aspect of the process is all new to me.

I'm living & working in Toronto, Canada, where a month-long garbage strike just ended.  Hurrah!  :thumbl:

Jay


----------



## JosephB

Hello there captainjay. My father is a Canadian expatriate and much of my extended family lives in the Toronto area. 

I look forward to seeing your work.

Out of curiosity, how did you find this sight?


----------



## captainjay

JosephB said:


> Hello there captainjay. My father is a Canadian expatriate and much of my extended family lives in the Toronto area.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your work.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how did you find this sight?



Hi Joseph, thanks for the welcome.

I actually found this site doing a google search for writer's groups online... It was a pretty long search, though.  My search revealed a lot of groups, but having peeked in at this one, it is certainly treated in a much more productive manner!

I look forward to exploring more!
Thanks,
Jay


----------



## arba2722

Hi, I'm not a Robot, just a newbie looking for a community to hang out in and meet new friends. 

I do enjoy writing, mostly Fiction shorts and Food related articles. My goal is to learn from the professionals here on how to improve my writing skills. I look forward to a great experience in this forum. 

Robert
:smile:


----------



## winner

*I'm back !*

_Hey everyone! I have been gone for quite a long time, but today I am back. Looking forward to the writing challenges and games. _


_Winner _
_:sunny:_


----------



## Zion

Because I am not desirous of making a new thread, I'll just drop my introduction here.

I like to write. I'm here mostly to critique and be critiqued.


----------



## Stanelle

Stanelle here!! Back from a long "vacnce!!" Hope to be reading your stories and writing again for a while with all of you again!!

or visit my website at: 

stanelle's Xanga Site


----------



## Redfeennix

*Getting my proverbial feet wet*

Hello Folks,
   I will more than likely make a few posting (and 'other') errors before I get to feeling comfortable on this site.
   A little about myself:
My name is Charles and I currently have a fiction novel from within that is crying to get out. I would very much like to make it to 1st base, but I am unsure as to _where_ 1st base _is. _By this I mean to say that I don't know if I should first learn about plot, characters, POV, or even something else first. ](*,) It appears that I feel confident and secure with my title and _that _is about it. I feel that there are other folks out there that have been in a similiar situation, or maybe are there now. In either case, I am reaching out, if you will, to make acquaintances in general, and more specifically to people that are where I am at now. Put another way, I feel that I am rowing a boat with a single oar and hence going in circles in regard to how to begin. Rather than someone _giving_ me the other oar, maybe someone out there can simply direct me to where it may be at.

I apologize for the over-articulation and have a great day.

Regards,
   Charles (a.k.a. Redfeennix)


----------



## Aoshi213

Howdy people! 

I've registered on a few other writing sites and now have decided to join writingforums as well. I hope to put some critiques up soon and a story or two. 

I look forward to it!


----------



## Varelin

*G'day*

I'm glad to be a new member here, seems like a great forum!


----------



## SugarMinuet

I'm SugarMinuet, and I am not the best writer, being just 14 years old, but I do have one idea that I think is sort of interesting. I would read it if it were made into a book, I don't know about anyone else though. 
     It's about identical twin sisters, and one of them hates being identical. She hates it more than anything, she doesn't want to be confused with her sister and *especially *doesn't want to be associated as just a half of the one whole person she and her sister are often thought of as. She wishes they weren't identical, but she is afraid to change anything about herself. 
     Her wish is granted when the other sister is diagnosed with bone cancer, a Ewing's Sarcoma in her leg, after it breaks while she is running in gym class (they are freshmen or sophmores in high school by the way). 
     Now the healthy sister must deal with her emotions about her sister's illness, her guilt about wishing her sister wasn't like her, and the possibility that her beloved sister may not survive. She is given chemotherapy, radiation, surgery, and limb salvage surgery, but eventually recovers and goes into remission. Two months later her cancer returns, but this time in her bone marrow. She has relapsed, and that's where the first book ends. I'm planning on it being two books, but if I decide against that then I would cut out the part about her relapse. 
     Does anybody like this idea? It won't be too depressing, maybe the death of a minor character she meets in the hospital, but since it's about teenagers, they usually find a better way to cope with cancer than adults who often go into a state of depression. It will deal with all aspects of cancer, the effect on the ill child, both physical and emotional, the effect on her social life, and also the effect it has on thos who love her, especially her sister who feels that she wished this on her. I don't really have any idea for a title, so any help with that would be good. Plase don't steal ideas, I'm not looking for anyone to publish or write this story for me! 
     Thanks!!


----------



## Lady S

I'm just posting here to let you know that I'm not a robot.


----------



## Elthonath

*I guess I'm supposed to do this?*

Well. I am a big fan of fantasy books and am in the process of writing a novel of my own. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Mistique

Hallo Elthonath and welcome


----------



## Wolfbrother

hey guys my names Jamie and im happy to be a part of this great site 
im 18 so not the best writer but im going to put up the start of two of my novels so id love to hear what you think of them so far 

nice to meet you all


----------



## aaa

No, I'm not a robot.


----------



## joyisamazingyeah

Hi My name is Joy. I'm a college student. I'm at a two year school majoring in liberal arts. I'm transferring to a four year (most likely the university of utah) majoring in journalism, and minoring in theatre. I love to write, and just want to get some options on my strengths or weaknesses.


----------



## Editor Jennifer

Hi all,

I'm a writer, editor and audiobook producer. You can check me out here at my Editor Jennifer website.

I sponsor two writing contests. My Best of the Best Ebook Contest just closed on August 31st. The semifinalists will be announced on my site one per day during October. The first, second and third place prize winners, who will get $250, an audiobook production, and a copy of NovelPlanner software, respectively, will be announced on November 1st.

My contest for unpublished authors will be announced in November.

Can't wait to get to know everyone here!


----------



## olla86

Hey! I am a newcomer from Boston! I am glad to be here!


----------



## Koalina

Hello... I´m Koalina, I´m Australian, and  I´m  in Australia at this moment.. I´m actually looking for a creative writing site where I can write in español.. but I can get my first clues here.. geeeee   it looks very interesting.  I might even consider writing here too!  ..   At the moment I´m just feeling my way around, voy a hacer un vistazo antes de hacer nada.


----------



## Anna Buttons

*You're Pretty*

I am impressed with this site already - 

"Please contact Administration if your date of birth has changed"

In about one year I will be ten thousand days old. I'm quite excited. 
I tell my friends they're pretty when I can't think of anything to say. 
I am excellent at starting things but rarely finish anyth


----------



## Like a Fox

Hey Buttons. Welcome to my obsession. Good find on that date of birth thing. Haha x


----------



## jayjay007

*Hi!*

Hi my name is Justin ,and I am currently in my junior year in college. I am not a great writer, but it does not mean I don't enjoy to write. I would just like to improve on my writing, and hopefully become both a good college essay writier, and to improve my own personally.


----------



## chimchimski

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## ToddGuthrie

Hello Writing Forums.
I've been writing this story in my free time.  I suppose I would classify it as sci-fi/horror.  I've never written any fiction before it, so I'm hoping to get some advice/criticism here in these forums.
I'm posting it on WordPress one chapter at a time, and I'm thinking I can link there from here.
Thanks


----------



## wilcan

Hello everyone,
In December, I'll be 66. For the last couple of years, I've been sort of learning how to transcribe by working online for Mech Turkers over at Amazon.com. It's sure a good way to learn punctuation, at least for me -- a high school drop out. And now, just like others here, I want to try to learn to write and share the many stories that I have lived in my life.  I hope that I can start a new chapter by doing so. Will.


----------



## Hero_Waken

Hello everyone, my name is Matt.  I live in Jerome, Idaho with my wife and one year old son.  I've been writing tidbits here and there for about seven years.  I'm currently working on a novel, but have trouble sitting myself down and putting words on the screen, so signed onto WritingForums hoping to find motivation, a little bit of inspiration, and eventually some critiquing.


----------



## supersquid825

*introduction*

Hello, my name is Billy.  I've been writing songs and music for about 3 years now.  Just figured I would join a forum to see where other musician get their inspiration from and maybe to get some positive critiques on my own music.  Thanks for listening look forward to hearing from everyone.


----------



## vivzek

I am Vivek from Mumbai, India. I am in a job and i dont like writing much but i like reading a lot! I read hundreds of books. My favourite genere is mistery and action.
Though If there is a good mix of romance in it then it just becomes perfect for me.


----------



## Kytona

Hey, I'm John from Pittsburgh, PA. I normally write lyrics, I've wrote them for about 10 years now. Been wanting to make a band for a while, still trying to figure out how to learn guitar... Just figured I'd check this place out .


----------



## Barbara Jean

I am here to read.


----------



## Barbara Jean

Please excuse for vacuous post - I am trying to PM mods and can't until I have 10. heh.


----------



## Barbara Jean

This is my 10th post so I can answer my PMs.  My apologies to all. 

Regards,
Barbara Jean


----------



## eggo

No problem, Barb.

Welcome to the forums everyone.


----------



## shamouza

Shamouza
I live in Saudi Arabia, I come from a village in southern India, and I go to school in Massachussets.


----------



## Gumby

Hello Shamanth, welcome to the forum!


----------



## RebeccaOlds

*Hajimemashitte*

Hello, I'm a 21 year old college student. I love reading and writing. I'm currently working on a mystery story and will apperciate any help i may receive. I'm also very interested in the japanese culture. Thank you very much.:read:


----------



## shamouza

thanks gumby. i actually stumbled on this site by mistake. i was on my way to writingforums.ORG but wrote .com instead. glad i did, becasue the level of writing is much higher here.

hello rebecca


----------



## Gumby

Hi Rebecca, welcome to the forums. There are some wonderful writers here and everyone is willing to help and critique.

Shamanth: hope you stay around a while, it's a good forum


----------



## diogenes

Hey all,

I'm a student at Gonzaga University, just joined to post a few poems I wrote. Not much of a creative writer per se, but I need an outlet so I'm giving it try.


----------



## TheSrinmeister

Hello i'm srini, im 15 year old and I just wanted to say hello to everyone here


----------



## B.Ogmundrsson

Hello everyone,

I am:

39 years old
A husband
A father of two
Finished with 4 years of college (Psychology/History)
Not a Robot

I have always had a fondness for writing and have aspired to one day have a book in print.  I tend to enjoy science fiction and fantasy settings most.  While I got plenty of practice writing while attending college, I suppose I was looking for a place to keep in practice.

I look forward to lurking about and interacting!


----------



## Kramer

This is my post to prove that I'm not a robot.

END MESSAGE.


----------



## chvolkoff

*I am new to WritingForums!*

I wrote a novella, "Travels Through Love and Time", available on my web site:
Ooops, no links possible yet...OK....if you want, you can always google my name, Christine Hall Volkoff, to get a link. In the meantime, I will browse around, and read!
I love to get comments from readers! 
Here is the pitch:
From the rocky coves of the small island of Porquerolles in her teenage years, the glamour of the Cannes Film Festival in the 60's to a cafe in Paris in the 80's as a middle aged woman, Christine doesn't really know if she is looking for love, or if love is looking for her. 
At the terrace of a small outdoor cafe, she discusses Marguerite Duras with an unknown woman, and enters into a whirlwind of fear and desire only mitigated by good food and the magic of the city. Has Christine learned anything about love in her travels? 
In Venice Beach, California, now mature, she becomes smitten with a woman 30 years her junior. As she tries to give Bethany some comfort, she will let herself descend once again into the mysteries of infatuation. Will she be able to follow the advice of her teenage years, finally be able to enjoy the good life, and recover her peace of mind?
Get ready to travel through love, space and time...

This might be more interesting to women, though some of the best comments I've had were from straight men...Check it out!


----------



## iketz0

Hi Guyz!! I'm new in this forum and I just want ti say hello to every member on this forum.. I hope we are having a good time here.. See yah!!


----------



## wallofwax

*i write a lot but most of it is nonsense*

i write when i'm stressed, sad, bored. 
i write mostly in prose except when an urge for poetry strikes but the poetry usually stinks these days. it was better in high school. how pathetic.


----------



## Galivanting

welcome... would love to see some of that pathetic poetry


----------



## Mr. Madeleine

Hi, I'm Mr. Madeleine and I am not a robot...


----------



## MetalGWriter

Hi, I'm a guy who has a passion for reading and writing.
Unfortunately, I struggle with focus and confidence, so have never really produced anything. Hoping that I can find some support so I can get these thoughts out into the world!


----------



## Sigg

for someone with no confidence you sure are pretty honest, i think you'll be fine.  for the most part people are pretty supportive around here


----------



## vkleyn27

i like to write. have been writing for as long as i can remember. i like writing everything from poetry to short stories, to random babbling about anything


----------



## Gumby

hello vkleyn, welcome to the forum!


----------



## tennissandgirl

Hey All,
I'm Sandy. I am currently writing a fantasy love story. Can't wait to meet everyone and hopefully bounce ideas and helps off you all.
I have been married for 8 years and we have a little boy who is 4 and we call him JD!
Catch ya later all!
Sandy


----------



## Nickie

Hi there Sandy, and welcome to the forums!


Nickie


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Sandy!


----------



## esquedublieu

Hi! I welcome any advice and critiques I can get for whatever I post! Let's have fun!


----------



## Gumby

hi and welcome!


----------



## speed_addiction

I am Nato, my username, speed_addiction comes from my love of riding and racing motorcycles.  I am 49 years old and I have written since high school.  Just have not published anything.  This seems like a good place to get me past me past that hurdle.


----------



## Gumby

Hi there, and welcome speed addiction! This is a great place to get your feet wet.


----------



## Tstark

*Just a little bit of me...*

I wouldn't call myself a writer at all times, I just mainly use it as a way to express myself, but doesn't everyone. At times I'm very literal, and I speak and write the way I want. I plan on posting forums regularly on this site. So hello, and I look forward to sharing my future posts with all of you.


----------



## Clayman

*hey everybody*

My name is Shawn and I enjoy writing a lot, it seems to be one of my greatest passions. I am more of a freestyle poet and maybe you will enjoy some of my works, I am looking to positively contribute and receive feedback on my works aswell, hope to meet a lot of good people here.


----------



## Gumby

Hello, Tstark and Clayman! Welcome to you both!


----------



## ladyroni

*Full filling a promise*

When I was young, I use to write all the time.  I stopped writing for various reasons, but starting again has been a freeing experience.  It's something I should have been doing for a long time.  I have fullfilled a promise by starting to write again.  So I am seeking places of encouragment and discover to place my writing for now.

Roni


----------



## DiZ

Well hello there, my name's Andreea and I'm a 20 year old student from Romania. I study economics and international relations in Bucharest and don't really wish to follow a path in life with this, more in advertising and marketing. I began writing little over 5 years ago and I think that my first text was a fanfiction, can't remember for sure. Anyway, I kept on writing and created my own characters (which I am quite proud of, as any writer should be). My first original character was Pjerrot Wagner so I guess that's why I am quite attached to him, out of all the characters I have.
I found this forum while I was looking for some writing tips on Google, and joined because I want to recieve some critic and advice on my writing. 
That's all there is to know about me, so I bid you farewell for now.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Andreea, welcome!


----------



## Xiphoz

*Hey All*

Hi,

Names Adam and I can't remember the last time I wrote anything other than an essay for college.  With that being said, something recently sparked an interest in it again and I have begun a few different writing projects.

Hopefully, this will not be something that fades quickly and I will keep with it.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Adam, welcome to the forums!


----------



## skunkhaus

Hello, and merry Christmas from East Africa.  

I come from a family of writers, journalists, and editors, and I write political reports for a living, but I've always secretly wanted to let my freak flag fly and write a vampire novel.  Not just any vampire novel, though--I'm envisioning a smart, literature-quality vampire novel that makes no apologies for a protagonist who eats people.  

What stands in my way: I have never tried to write fiction before. I've never written a report over 10 pages long.  I've certainly never tried to deal with the supernatural in a literary sense.  

Believe me, I know how hard it must be to write a good vampire novel, judging from the quality of stuff that's no the market right now.  Nonetheless, I am holding out the hope that, with the support I find here, I can hone my work into something pleasant, readable, and meaningful.  I mean, if I can make a readable report about the activities of some third-rate opposition party in some backwater town in Sub-Saharan Africa, certainly I can write an interesting book about a vampire, right?

All I have right now are snippets and ideas.  I hope y'all don't calling me silly for having a dream.


----------



## Yorkiesrpeople2

Hi I am Phyllis and I write children's books I have a book being reviewed right now by Ellen Degeneres Who knows where that will go. Does anyone here have connections to a children's publisher. I have no idea I have 3 children's books written but I have never went ahead and published them due to not knowing which publishing companies to trust. I have had 3 contracts sent to me but I am so scared of getting ripped off. Anyone else had this issue. When your knew you have read some pretty gruesome things about publishing companies. Well thanks and nice visiting you. I live in the midwest of  USA Yorkiesrpeople2


----------



## Gumby

Hi skunkhaus! Lots of freak flags flying here, just join in! Welcome aboard.

Welcome Phyllis! You may find some here who can help you with guidance. Good luck!


----------



## steph

Well, if I was a robot, that'd be pretty cool. But I'm not, oh well. I haven't creatively written since I was about 10 years old. I've studied journalism and English literature for four years. Having studied English literature, I worry that my standards are too high and anything I write will not meet those standards. I guess we'll see what happens. 
I also was the editor of the college newspaper, and now I'm teaching English as a foreign language. Oh yea, I'm 23 years old. That's all for now.


----------



## MeeQ

don't read anything i write then... i hate standards; in the king's English department.


----------



## southerner

*Intro*

I'm a geezer from Bama, a grad of the U of A (Roll Tide), have a twenty-seven-year-old son. Took up lyric writing 4 years ago. Then decided to try writing a novel. Have learned many of the rudiments of lyric writing, but know almost zilch about fiction writing...heck, I don't even read it. I have 'completed' a 325 page fiction novel that I would love to get feedback on before I waste time & $$$ sending it to publishers. Thanks.


----------



## sabrina_dawn

*New Adventure*

Hello.  I am embarking on a bit of a writing voyage in 2010 and am new to any type of online "forum".  Hopefully, a great deal of inspiration lies ahead...


----------



## Gumby

Welcome steph, southerner and sabrina d!


----------



## ncwriter2908

Hello I am new to the forum. I am a 26 yr old male writer from NC. I like to write in the science fic/comedy/and horror genre. I also write poems. I have tried going through the self publish stuff but that just isn't for me. I am now working on an interesting piece. I want to get some help and hopefully pursue getting it published.


----------



## darknite_johanne

Welcome NCwriter, glad to have you here. ^_^


----------



## Gumby

welcome, ncwriter!


----------



## Magnus

Well let's see I'm 19, in my first year of college (Nanoscience major, I know right what am I doing here writing?) trying to get my shit together. Right now I'm looking for things that I enjoy and since I use to write back in grades 9 and 10 and I remember really liking I thought I'd start again.

I stopped in the first place because I was persuaded to by family, even though I was told I was decent, because no one thought it was a real career path which I was told to be looking for in earnest. So now that I'm a little older and have that figured out I think (here's hoping anyway) I'm back to it looking to learn and grow as a writer.

See you around the boards.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Magnus! Hope you get your... uh hum..._ stuff_ together.


----------



## Stanelle

Glad to meet you, antz!!  Howz your uncles?


----------



## InspirationalSayings

Hello - I am a new writer, having just completed a nonfiction manuscript that is being reviewed by an agent. I am busy with an MBA program, writing, reading and my grandchildren.  I have learned a lot from another forum and look forward to learning from the members here as well.


----------



## Susanna-Cole

Hey, I'm Susanna-Cole (otherwise known as just S-C), I'm 19, love surfing, storm chasing, culture, cinema, film, travel (been roaming around Europe and Africa, recently), prose, and poetry. I don't write professionally, but if you want to read any of my writing, you can visit my blog which is linked in my signature. 

And I'm crummy at writing introductions, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## passiontowrite

*Who I Am*

I am a retired teacher who had a passion for writing classical fiction for a long time.  Well, now I'm finally got over that.  I still love relating with the classics.


----------



## Bookdust

Hi I'm Bookdust. I'm 22 years-old unpublished and aspiring writer, I joined this forum several years ago but I've been gone awhile, so I figured I should reintroduce myself.

I enjoy music (I can't write without it) video games, Doctor Who books of course and pretending that my opinions matter, much like everyone else on the internet.

I like writing all kinds of different genres but I've no interest in writing anything but fiction, which according to all my non-writing friends is some kind of moral shortcoming on my part.


----------



## bluebird

*introduction*

Hello everyone,
I have always written to process what happens to me, but this is the first time I am attempting to form it into something articulate and hoping to be read and connected with.  
I am very nervous and excited and would appreciate any advice you have!
I am also excited to read your work and learn how to become a helpful critiquer.


----------



## O.wilde

Great ! my eyelashes witness every moment !everything is sensory so we might as well be it's the same premise although highly advanced, the soul and the body together like a fire and water in the same cylinder.


----------



## comfortablynumb

hi. comfortablynumb. I'm a reader not a writer. an old friend suggested i register here.


----------



## MATTHEWOYEBO

*Shameless k-p*

One of your member  by name K-P is a shameless 30 somethng year old man who has nothing to do with his life. It is indeed a crying shame that  visionless and lazy bones could just scribble one or two sentences on this forum to attack someone like me, a genuine and committed writer.
Here in Accra, I writes weekly columns for at least 6 newspapers plus editing a highly motivational magazine. I have over 20 manuscripts and I have self-published my  highly inspirational book 'change your choice design your future'. I have written over 100 published articles.
This year we have just acquire a building to  start our creative writing and public speaking school. Common these are no ordinary acheivement. What time do I have to write scam letter when I have so much to do with my destiny unlike K-P who has no where going in life? The crab should get serious. Only fools read scam letter. For me when I see such in my mail I dont even read them I just delete them. So K-P and friends get serious with life and stop make wasting your life on trivials.


----------



## benop

*Greetings...*

I'm Ben, I'm roughly 26 years old and I have been writing since I was little. In the last few years I've really started losing my game and I'm constantly looking for ways to reactivate myself. Perhaps getting some feedback on a site such as this will do some good. Hopefully, I will be able to help someone else too.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Ben! Hope you enjoy the forum, and welcome!


----------



## Hawke

MATTHEWYOEBO: I’m going to go out on a limb here and say K-P was only kidding when, _four years ago_, he answered your first of only two posts. By the by, advertisements go in the Writers’ Resources forum only. Thank you.

To everyone Else: Welcome to the community!


----------



## gill202

*introduction*

I am a freshman in college. I am majoring in English with a focus in creative writing. I really just try to do my school work and write in my free time. I joined this site so that I could hopefully get some feedback on my work. I have not been published but am hoping to be in the near future.


----------



## Cronos

Hi everyone, just interested in writing and hoping to improve..


----------



## JAIDS88

I'm not a robot. I'm JAIDS.

[edit: is this an active website? be honest..]


----------



## Sangie

Hello all.  I have just joined this forum. I hope it is what I am looking for.
I just started writing my first book and I want to write the rest of it on this site so I can get good and honest opinions form people that know what they are doing.


----------



## Rov K.

*Hello*

"Just making sure you aren't a robot..." Boy, this got me thinking. What if I am?

Or what would it take for someone to post in a robots-only forum?

_Please calculate 345346*7787878^2 in 0,000001 sec. Just making sure you ARE a robot._

No, I am no robot. Not sure about you guys though. Hmmm... Anyway, struggling to write a novel here as usual. Glad to be here, seems like a nice forum


----------



## Fast Train

*Hello*

Hello everyone,

I am not experienced at writing, but am eager to learn more. I welcome any and all critiques. I prefer honest opinions, no matter how brutal they may be (I hope that I'm not that bad). Glad to be here.


----------



## Kizzy

I'm Kristi, I'm new here, and I'm definitely not a robot.  )


----------



## sabrriiiina

*Hi!*

Hello everyone.
I'm Sabrina. I'm 17 years old.
I used to love to write. Honestly, it isn't my dream anymore. When I do write though, like really get into it. I like to believe I am good. I might not be. That is why I am here. I am here to write, and get critique; good and bad.

That's all for now.
-Sabrina


----------



## sabrriiiina

*Hi!*

Hello everyone.

I'm Sabrina. I'm 17 years old.
I used to love to write. Honestly, it isn't my dream anymore. When I do write though, like really get into it. I like to believe I am good. I might not be. That is why I am here. I am here to write, and get critique; good and bad.

That's all for now.
-Sabrina


----------



## ihaveastory

*harder to intro than write my book*

I'm writing the story of my life, because I feel everyone has a story to tell and mine is a particularly humorous and eventful one.  I have never written for publication in the past, and welcome all to critique at will.  If you have ever read or heard David Sedaris, he and I were seperated at birth, but somehow enjoyed an equally entertaining life.  I have often thoguht myself as Gods personal court jestor, here on earth for the pleasure and enjoyment of those that watch from above.


----------



## ihaveastory

Hi,
Im writing the story that is my life.  It sounds like onsuchthings might be an outlet for me.  The general gist of my writing is humorous in nature.  I have no idea why but funny things happen around me constantly.  These stories or events I feel are an inspiration that there are very good things that happen to us as humans and that all is not as bad as it seems in the moment in which we live.  e-mail me back if you think I might be of some interest to your site.  Thanks!


----------



## Mr Seeker

Hey, I'm Seeker. I'm from England, and I'm most interested in sci-fi writing, though I will read all kinds of books - crime, fantasy, sci-fi, horror, whatever.

I'm here to share my work and offer any constructive critique that I may be able, though I am not too confident offering anything more than opinions or praise on other people work.


----------



## JFreese

I can see I'm the first to post an intro in some time so here is everything to know about me: My name is Johnny, I'm 27, I've always loved to write and have been told I am good at it, and I want to know if there's a future in it for me (not necissarily an awarding furture, just a publishable one). I have several short stories that are open to public criticism and I'm never opposed to any suggestions. My writing is fiction, I suppose drame suites best, and I tend to look at the glass as half-empty so the final product is always dark. Enjoy my work and don't be shy of brutal honesty. Thanks.


----------



## Susan Sto Helit

I'm not a robot. I hate introductions. Going to more interesting parts right now.


----------



## Like a Fox

Jfreese - Welcome. Definitely get to posting some work, it's been a bit slow in the Writer's Workshop. And for the best reception, I recommend taking the time to critique the work of others. 

Hey Susan. welcome. You're exactly what we need around here - fresh blood- so I hope you hang about and get to know us (we may seem petty, but there's some undercurrents of love happening, sort of )


----------



## kendricktamis

Hello everyone
My name is kendric and i am new to this site. I have been watching this site for last five days at my friend's home. I have found here some interesting forums and that's interest brought me in this site. I hope i will gain knowledge by surfing this site.


----------



## HalcyonZephyr

Hi everybody. Nothing robotic about me either. I'm a part-time novelist who self-published my first novel a few years ago and am currently working on my second. Maybe I can learn something around here!


----------



## Tiger_Princess

Hiya everyone
You may think me cheeky for joining up here as I'm no good at writing at all as you will come to see in time...
I am on the other hand a very keen reader so I figured writers need readers and readers need writers so we should all be together...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Absolutely, writing if there were no readers would be a truly pointless exercise. Also a large part of the point of this place is to improve our writing, what would be the point if you were a perfect writer already, that would simply be showing off and you would be better off doing that through a publisher.
 Welcome to the forum, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tiger_Princess

Thanks Olly X


----------



## BZWingZero

I'm another new person to the forum. Decided I needed to write more as a  new year's resolution and realized I actually needed to get started on  that. I'm an avid reader, mostly sci-fi, and wanted to try my hand at  crafting some of my own.

I'm currently a student studying to become a [slightly cliche] rocket scientist.


----------



## vanityvellum

Halloo! I decided to sign on because I am a big believer in workshopping. It is vitally important to the writing process to get honest feedback from knowledgeable people. I work as an editor of books, mainly fiction, but I do the odd bit of writing as well. I am hoping to establish a mutually beneficial experience, and get a feel for what may be the up and coming contemporary literature. I'm fairly young, and I really enjoy discussing literature and poetry of all types, shapes, and sizes. I try to be as objective as possible, and never say things like "I just don't like that." because I feel that sort of commentary is counterproductive. So, that was a little bit (and more) about me. Posting, commence!


----------



## Evaporated

*Hey, y'all*

Hello, all you lovely literary people out there!

A few, short things about me. I look forward to the forums with you, and wish everyone a wonderful weekend - 


~ I am a recent transplant to Idaho, a native southerner

~ I teach music, and write mostly for myself

~I am a freakishly obsessive reader (I have 7 books going right now)

~ I talk with my hands, talk to myself, and suffer regularly from dysfunctional internal monologue

~I am very tactile and very auditorily oriented

~ My world is a lot bigger than it used to be


----------



## AA

Well welcome Evaporated. I can't wait to see you around in the Lounge and in whatever creative area you like to hang in. I hope you stay active. If you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask. It is a mostly very friendly group of people here.


----------



## Gumby

Hello there, and welcome!


----------



## Stanelle

Hello!  I'm Stanelle from Amishland, Ohio!  I hope to write a story or two and, even more, to read a few!!


----------



## Sigg

Welcome to WF stanelle


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Stanelle!


----------



## AA

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## summe66

Hi, I am new here. Hoping to read, write and learn.


----------



## HaroHalola

*Interposition*

Hello Poets & Writers - I am H.E. Mantel/_HaroHalola_, published Poet/Writer in print & the Internet; I was touted onto this site by Rob Staniford of the UK, grateful for the invitation, my wish is I will post Work worthy of the site, & which will prove interesting, garner comments - observations, crits., questions...  Likewise, I look forward to the established work here, as well.  TY, _InRhyme - H.e.m./H'H_.


----------



## Gumby

Hi summe and HaroHalola, welcome to WF!


----------



## AA

Welcome, welcome! We are so glad to have you HH.


----------



## go home

*hallo, hello, hullo*

Hi, all--I'm Terrianne: avid reader, occasional poem-writer, frequent worker in the visual arts (drawing, printmaking, painting).  I learned of this site from my friend/collaborator HaroHalola; it's a pleasure to see the quality of the work AND the critiques, and I'm looking forward to participating.  

A question:  is posting of poems with accompanying images (or vice versa) permitted?


----------



## Linton Robinson

NO!   Clashing images only.


----------



## go home

Thanks, Lin!  THAT cleared everything up (LOL).


----------



## MaggieG

well hell   lol ... I never know what to say in these threads 

I spose hello about covers it.


----------



## HaroHalola

Hello All - TY for the gracious welcomes - here, & on the boards in response to my Work; I am pleased to see my friend/Published Artist/Published Poet/collaborator Terrianne U. Swift (_go home_) on board, posting & commenting.  It would seem the calibre here is 1st. rate in every aspect which is inherent to the genre, I am pleased to be a contributing member -   _H.e.m./H'H._


----------



## alanmt

Hi Maggie, Terrianne, and harohalola! Welcome!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to you both,Terrianne and MaggieG!


----------



## Levi6588

Hello Everyone, I am a beginner at writing but I do like to write. I am a married mother of three and I work fulltime. I have tried to write in the past but only got so far I need help.


----------



## HaroHalola

Hello, Levi - Here, you will graciously encounter, as has been my "site-neophyte" experience, no dearth of help, support, comments, & criticism...all offered in uplifting purpose to further your writing designs, aspirations, enjoyment, & transformation; in short (_lol_), welcome a-board _WF_ -   _H.e.m./H'H. _


----------



## Mr. Beard

howdy, names ben, been writing off and on for a few years now, its my way to get everything out and move on. many chapters in my life have begun and ended with writing so it is something that i hold dearly. thanks for the public outlet. looking foreward to being apart of all this

ben


----------



## ash somers

hi ben and yes, welcome to writing forums


----------



## Gumby

Levi and ben, welcome!


----------



## angelnafees

hello all of you,
Its me Nafees Torwali, the old user of this site. Now I am back and I will always try to share something new with you.


----------



## angelnafees

hello to all of u.........


----------



## alanmt

hello, angel!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome back Nafees!


----------



## The Painted Man

Hello.

I had an account here once but mostly I just silently looked about. I recently received an e-mail that the software of the forum had been updated and I decided to come back and to try and be a little more productive this time around.

I don't think I ever posted with my other account name so I won't even bother digging it up to post it.


----------



## ash somers

Hi there, The Painted Man and welcome back to Writing Forums


----------



## baupdeth

Hey,
I'm Marc, and looking for tips on how to become a better writer. I am not published as of yet, but hope to be within the next 18-24 months, if I get off my rump that is.


----------



## ash somers

Hello, Marc and welcome aboard *waves* 

There are plenty of topics to help you on the road to your dreams.

I hope you find the information you need and join in when you can.

Regards, ash


----------



## Robert

I am new to this site.  Looking for individuals of a similar mind... and think that there is much to be shared through the pen.  Good luck on your writing!!


----------



## vladu

Hi. My name is Vlad. I'm a 25 years old Java programmer from Romania. I  enjoy pc/ps3 games , Anime and reading. Not so recently i began writing a  SF novel, and I need some real feedback ... since it is my first real  book i began having doubts if I should continue or if writing is not  really for me. Hope to get a constructive experience out of this.


----------



## tekp

Robert I love your avatar 

Welcome Vladu, thanks for the comments on my fiction piece 

I'm Tom and I am back after a loooong absence to potter about a bit around here some more


----------



## woomia

Hello I am an editor and freelance music critic for various online music outlets. Pros: I get to listen to a lot of good music. Cons: I get to listen to a lot of bad music.


----------



## MeeQ

Welcome Mister music man. Let us all hope you enjoy your stay hmm?

Post Script, perhaps: What genre of music do you.

A) Critique?

B) Like?

C) Vomit in disgust?


----------



## woomia

A) I critique whatever they send me. Generally I got a lot of rock and pop. I just did a review of Steve Miller's "Bingo!" CD, I am writing Tom Petty and the Heart Breaker's "Mojo" CD and I'll be doing the CD for the new super group Yoso.

B)Journey's latest CD, Revelation, was surprisingly well done. 

C) Vomit in disgust? Def Leppard's "Songs From The Sparkle Lounge".


----------



## MeeQ

You should consider your standing with me on a good level; tis nice to see a Journey fan.


----------



## prettyfragile

Hi, I'm Paul, I'm a musician but have started work on my first novel. It's on the shelf at the moment though while I complete my debut album with the Prettyfragile. I've been on this forum before though not for like two years so figured I'd start fresh. I'm not going to post anything from my book just yet but thought I put up some lyrics from my songs instead, so look out for them on the lyrics bit!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome back Paul!


----------



## Chaos_Rising

I'm a writer in high school just wanting to get some honest critiques because it seems like the only things anyone ever says about my stories is "I like it", "It's really good", or "Neat", and that kind of feedback is no way to help me develop as a writer. I write poems, short stories, and the beginnings of long stories that I never seem to be able to finish.


----------



## ash somers

Excellent! I shall direct you directly to the *Writers' Workshop *or the *Poetry Forum* for good, honest and sometimes blunt, critique. Pop on your thick skin, try not to take it personally and join in by letting others know what you think of their work. No matter how lame you think you sound, it's always appreciated. Oh, and most of all, have fun while you're at it. Best wishes, ash somers


----------



## Foxee

Hi, Chaos_Rising, I'll add my hello to Ash's here and say you're most welcome. We've got all levels of writers here to mingle and swap ideas and thoughts.

There's an online class that I've taken in the past and I'm taking again as a refresher that you might like. I refer people to it often enough that I may just put it in my signature line. It's a free class and it goes over the basics of fiction writing so if you'd choose to do it you might have an easier time figuring out how to get from start to finish with your stories.

Here on WF another area you might like is *Literary Maneuvers*, these are friendly competitions for very short stories that run every few weeks. If the prompt inspires you then you write your piece, post it in the thread indicated by the deadline, and a small jury panel of volunteers from here on WF will give you feedback. 

Welcome to WF!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Chaos!


----------



## SiberianOwlette

Hi everyone! *waves enthusiastically*
I'm new here, and I'd love to see how you guys like my first determined-to-finish story, which will be posted soon. Comments and critiques are more than welcome--they're why I'm here!
So.. I'll be seeing you around!


----------



## ash somers

awww, your avatar is sooo cute, I love it! 

I look forward to seeing you around, 

and welcome, SiberianOwlette


----------



## TestDummy

Hi i'm TestDummy. Its jut a name. As far as i know, i am not a test dummy for anything. At all. That i know of. 
Anyways... i saw some of my friends on a fanfic site, which was the first time it occurred to me that i can post my stories online. Unfortunately, i dont write fanfic, i write fantasy, so, through the wonders of Google, i arrived here.


----------



## Gumby

Warm welcomes to you both, Siberian Owlette and TestDummy!


----------



## Loknar

my names andrew been writing books since i was 9 my latest completed book was called the praetorian just on here to steal peoples ideas...lmao i lie i already have a good fantasy book im thinking of (ive been thinking about this idea since i was 9, lmao lord of the rings wont have nothing on this...ish lol)


----------



## DevilVision

I'm here to write some songs, hi there.


----------



## ash somers

Hello TestDummy, Loknar and DevilVision,
Welcome to WritingForums fellow writers



it's great to see more happening
in the lyrics section - awesome!


----------



## winkinatcha

Hello,

IRL my name is Joe, on the 'net I'm winkinatcha.

They're one and the same.

New to this community, n a bit self-confident n stuff. Hopefully I do not step on anyone's toes....

Two days old here so things may go in fits and starts.

In the meantime... Big Love to you all )


----------



## Jessalynn Barnum

Hello all, I am Jessalynn, I have been writing short stories sence I could write. I write love stories, but mine are uncommon, they are usally with some actor/singer who is rich and famous and falls in love with a nobody girl who lives in Commerce. MI. It's a way where I get away from all the stress at home.


----------



## Gumby

Hello Joe and Jessalynn. Welcome to you both!


----------



## Jessalynn Barnum

Thank you so much, Gumby.


----------



## p5ich0

*Hello all*

Hello all I am just starting out writing and any help/encouragement would be GREATLY appreciated. Things about myself, um. well I am a complete technology freak, I love gaming, I can always get lost in my own imagination when reading a good book, and there are a couple of T.V. shows that I watch. So that's me. Also I just love to have fun, and if you ever need anything I can help with just let me know.\\/


----------



## Gumby

Hello p5ich0, and welcome! Lots of great people here to help or give critiques. Join in the Lounge and get to know them, and when you feel comfortable, read a few stories and offer your critiques, and show us some of your work.


----------



## alanmt

welcome p5ich0!


----------



## Collin

Hello to all members i am new here have been writing for a while and figured why not share it  not much to me but i am different from every body else started something new this year im in echostage which is like plays and stuff and i absolutly love it!!


----------



## Gumby

Hi Collin, welcome to the forums.


----------



## citygirl

hello, I have been away for more than two years.......I think....lol anyway, I am back...and looking forward to reading some of the posted poems or stories.  I am just trying to get myself around this new and improved forum.  I would like to post my poem, but do not know how...still searching for the post link.  I would like to say hello to someone, but so far I feel like I am the only one here since I have not had a chance to communicate with anyone yet.


----------



## citygirl

hi backward ox, I remember seeing you on here ....lol gtsy a familiar face.....


----------



## Gumby

Hello citygirl, welcome back!


----------



## Denverkr

Hi everyone, 

My name is Denver Robbins. I'm a publisher and producer from Utah.

D


----------



## Gumby

Hello Denver! Welcome to W.F.


----------



## stuartandgarmin

Hello I am brand knew to writing, I just wrote a satire story about Humto Dumpty, Little Miss Muffet, and friends. I am not even sure how to use a forum


----------



## Gumby

Hi stuartandgarmin, welcome.   You may want to check out the rules and guidelines for the forum. The link is at the bottom of my post. If you look at the top of each forum that you click on, such as Poetry, Fiction, etc. you will see a post that is titled something like 'posting guidelines', these will help you if you read through them.


----------



## stuartandgarmin

*Thank you*

Thank you I did, and I understand a lot more.


----------



## TheYoungNovelist

*Hi*

Hi everybody... I'm knew... been writing since I was 9... hoping for constructive and intelligent feedback and I can't wait to offer some[-o<


----------



## Gumby

Hello TheYoungestNovelist, welcome to the forums.  We have a lot of young writers here.


----------



## storygirl

Hello!  I'm new to writing forums.  I'm a hopeful blogger and writer.  It's good to be here, and I hope to be able to learn and share.


----------



## Gumby

Hi storygirl, welcome to the forums. We have blogs and plenty of places for stories too.


----------



## IlliterateIvan

Oh where to start.

Here, let's follow the Mr. Carroll's advice and "Begin at the beginning and go on till you come to the end, then stop."

I'm currently a highschool senior, with the aspiration of college, one day. I'd be there already if not for an odd misadventure of life. As for my writing, I've long had the ambition of writing, possibly one day being published. A year's worth of Creative Writing as an elective, where we often shared and workshopped (mostly poetry the first three fourths of the year, then some Fiction and non-Fiction during the last quarter when the professor realized he'd spent too much time staring at cieling tiles) began to inspire bouts of self confidence in my ability to write, mostly when my work got realistic applause, or at the very least a lack of akward silence afterwards.

Now, I've acquired either a large enough body of work, or perhaps just a large enough frustration for lack of an audience, that I've found this forum. I intend to, every few days or a week or so, post something and see what the great black sea of the internet throws back. Not that I intend to selfishly stand by, I'm certain there'll be plenty of things I can call upon myself to honestly and fairly critique. I just don't put much value on my own opinion...(heh)


Anywhom, as for _what _I write, alot of what I have is poetry in all sorts of forms, and all manner of topics. I really want to take a crack at fiction, but I have trouble not getting bogged down in what I have, rather than what I want to write whenever I get past the first few paragraphs. That's really all there is. Non-fiction isn't really my thing, but then again, I've been talking to a person at my local paper about co-writing ads, so maybe it should if I want to earn a pay check.

Well, I look forward to hearing your (all of your) opinions, and sharing my own with you. Hi forum!


----------



## Gumby

Now, I hate to call you Illiterate, so I'll call you Ivan.   Welcome!!!


----------



## wolfiesign

I'm pretty boring. I'm just an elf with a big dream of dominating the world with my writings, and aperantly over-active imagination. 

Nah, I really just like writing, and was looking for a site where I could post my works and critique works. Now let us see if I spelled half these words right! 

And since I really don't want to download a little text/spelling correcter, I shall stand with all my mispelled words!


----------



## Gumby

Hi wolfiesign, welcome.


----------



## smahan

Hi! I'm Sarah. I'm still in high school, planning to major in English Literature and Composition next fall. I'm also an artist. I'm looking forward to providing and receiving valuable feedback.


----------



## RyanMurray

*It's Me!*

Hi Everyone,
I've always been a reader, however I haven't got a classical palate. I am into Stephen King, Dean Koontz, Dale Brown, Robert Ludlum and a few others. I have been writing a book for a year now. First of all I think that's too long, second I'm not sure if imagination is enough to be a successful writer. I am enjoying the process but I worry!! Any thoughts??


----------



## Unca Walt

Oh, dear.  I feel I am somewhat outclassed here.  Firstly, I have a couple of questions:  I swore up and down I would NOT post "fanfic".  That's kewl.  Providing I knew what fanfic is.  And I will not type in leep or something like that...  

All of which does not explain much about me.  No loss to anyone there. 

But I am hesitant to post anything until I find out what those shibboleths are...


----------



## Foxee

Welcome, Unca Walt! 

Fanfic is a term for writing stories that use settings and/or characters from someone else's work. Fanfic. It is what it sounds like, fans of a certain movie or book or comic writing unauthorized stories using that pre-existing backdrop. (This has been edited as I have been soundly corrected in my own understanding of Fanfic)

As for typing in Leet I'd say you're safe, there. That's the mixture of letters and numbers forming an alternative alphabet. Leet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I know what it is and I consider it to be more trouble than its worth...which doubtless excludes me from being elite but I'm okay with that.

So now that you know what you agreed to, c'mon in and enjoy the forums! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Sarah, we have a lot of members who are still in high school. Be sure to check out our new Visual Arts, Music and Theatre forum. 

RyanMurray, don't worry there's plenty of people here who follow the 'darker' works. I happen to love Dean Koontz myself.

Unca Walt, I must congratulate you on being one of the few new members who have actually read the rules and guidelines before posting. Wow, I'm impressed.   Welcome.


----------



## english hsilgne

Hi everyone! the names Sean, and I live in Sydney Australia. Ever since kindergarten I've loved reading and have been doing so ever since, even when all my friends talked about james bond and super mario. My favorite authors would have to be Solzhenitsyn, Forsyth, Puzo, and I do like reading James Patterson a lot. I'm coming towards the end of high school. This site seems great, as I want to transfer my love of reading other peoples works into being able to write myself. Looking forward to being criticized and learning!!


----------



## Baron

Welcome to WF.  You'll find there are a few Aussies on the site.


----------



## Katie D

I sit here at the computer with a three year old and a puppy in my lap, there's also a six year old and a four year old running around outside. They belong to me but if the neighbours ask, they are strays I took in. Amongst the mess and madness, I like to spray a few words on paper and hopefully, one day they will be worth a read. 

My husband thinks I'm nuts, but knows it would be boring if I were normal. It'd be great to show him that among the coffee and chocolate in my brain, there's a great writer. All I have to do is find her first. 

So yeah, hi, that's me.


----------



## Like a Fox

Great intro, you're a writer for sure.
We've got lots of mums around here who somehow find the time to write while caring for the strays.

Welcome to WF. We look forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## Katie D

Thank you Like A Fox. I look forward to sponging knowledge and guidance from all here.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Katie D said:


> They belong to me but if the neighbours ask, they are strays I took in.


 
Haha, welcome Katie. Looking at the way you wrote that introduction, I get the feeling you're a good writer, so I look forward to reading/critiquing your stuff. 

Good luck


----------



## Martin Williams

Hello Everyone, My name is Martin and I'm new to the site. Looking to network with fellow writers.


----------



## Scarlett_156

Hi there!


----------



## Gallivant

Hello everyone! I never know where to begin when it comes to introducing myself. 26/m/SF bay area ahaha i guess thats a good place to start... hmm maybe i should have made a draft for this too! 

Well i first really took a liking to writing in high school. I became a desperate guy at one point and wrote poems for a few girls and it worked so that was a win for me! Then later on in one of my english classes our final was to write a 90 min page screenplay. i was in shock! but we were set up in groups and well frankly, my group were a bunch of slugs. they didnt do nothing i did all the work and they got an A because of me. Im not bitter about it im just sad that im the only one that got anything out of it. well, time moved on and I took a time to write stories and not write stories. im getting back into it now. I love to write its really a stress reliever for me. Actually sometimes i just even like the creative beginings more than a finished piece, unless i get paid for it! Right now im unemployed thanks to (dare i say it) Obama. I am a republican to the core because I like guns and I like hunting and if a Burglar enters my home im gonna shoot first and ask questions later! I am divorced and do not have a kid of my own left behind, only a step daughter. 

Right now, most of my stories have been on the dark side with a little bit of humor here and there. I enjoy reading comical pieces but i have a hard time writing them sometimes. I love horror stories and mystery stories. I dont like romance, if i want to imagine a sex scene there are other places to go for that  Eventually my goals would be to write screenplays, yet writing a book wouldnt be that bad either.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Gallivant, and welcome from a fellow Californian.


----------



## tiny_dancer

Hi!


----------



## Jones6192

Hi everybody! I'm Jones6192, and I signed up here in the event I ever need a second opinion. I look forward to sharing my work with you lot!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome tiny_dancer and Jones6192.


----------



## Ivan Tihohod

Good morning to all! I'm just checking out your community. See if I know anyone here. I see now I have to work on my profile. So I will do that so you can recognize me. 

posting this at 2 02 am and glad i found ya!

​


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Ivan, glad you've joined us.


----------



## Abacus

Hi everyone. I like writing stories but have a problem doing short ones. I have been working on several stories for several years with one having the most work being over 85,000 words right now. I have an idea for a series and have been slowly working on it over the years. I hope I can get help here in bettering my writing and am always looking for constructive criticism.


----------



## KangTheMad

Hey, Abacus! We will help in any way we can.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Cobweb, welcome. 

The place for that would be the Writers' Resources board, however I would refer you to this link.

http://www.writingforums.com/writers-resources/116082-posting-board.html


----------



## sun_and_sky

*hey I'm a 13 year old who'll turn 14 on valentines day 2011. I love to write, draw and sing. i got the idea for my book in april 2010, and so far i have written 200 pages. my book will be part of an 8 book series, i have the plot planned out for the 8 books and just yesterday got and awesome idea for the last book while i was in the washroom.*

*I'm a realy social person and i love to hear other peoples ideas. I have a publisher who is willing to publish my book for me once it's done, i hope to publish it by the time im 15, because im trying to show people that us young people can write. *
*Oh also my lucky number is 14( just felt like saying that.) *


----------



## Alex F

Hello everyone! I'm Alex. Currently studying Forensic Science but still find time to type up some ideas in my head. Would be nice one day actually write a book of some sort but we shall see. Hopefully I can help other people and learn a few tips from you guys. See you around the forums!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome sun and sky, congrats on the stories. 

Welcome to you Alex, forensic science sounds fascinating.


----------



## Brandie Arnold-Lagarde

I am such a newbie to this site and was looking to get some questions answered about some grammer software. Love the site so far and if anyone has any advice about said software, please message me. I am thinking of purchasing Whitesmoke, if anyone knows anything about it. I will be updating my website and want it to be grammatically correct without having an editor do this for me.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Brandie.


----------



## sun_and_sky

you don't have to call me sun and sky, just call me rose, sun and sky is the working title of my story.


----------



## drivethruwhale

Can you post pseudonyms as your first and last names, or is that against the rules here?


----------



## SilverNightPanther

Hello. I just signed up today. I've been on forums before, but wanted something specific to my craft. So I Googled Writers Forums and came up with this one. 

I was homeschooled in the suburbs/country. I began my first novel when I was 15, and finished it about four years later. I have written another complete, but unrelated, novel, as well as started their two sequel and another unrelated novel. I write Fantasy only, as the real world and its accoutrements either annoys, depresses, or bores me. Therefore, I like to use my own words. 

I am a cat lover, horse admirer, and art dabbler. My first book, Chosen Four, has just been published but... things are going slow. I am currently re-editing and revising my second novel, DarkBane, because it is of much higher quality and I have hopes that it will sell better. 

As for anything else... you'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Cambyses

Hello.  I'm a High Schooler with an interest in creative writing.  My favorite genres are Alternate History, Science Fiction, and Fantasy though I do enjoy the occasional suspense novel.  As of now I don't have anything talk about when it comes to _my _writing skills but hopefully after spending a while on this board that will change.


----------



## Gumby

Got it, Rose... not sun and sky.   Hi drivethruwhale, welcome. Not sure exactly what you're asking, can you clarify?
Welcome SilverNightPanther, congratulations on the book.

Hey Cambyses, glad you've joined us.


----------



## Paul J Raimi

Im Paul Raimi. I have been writing short stories and novellas since I was thirteen. I mainly write horror and suspense, but I have written a few stories that are just dramatic and general. My inspiration is Stephen King, however I'm into Dean Koontz, Peter Straub and Ramsay Campbell. I have currently just finished my novel, Alexis' Way, a horror/thriller about a serial killer. It is 1109 pages in length and I am working on the second draft. I am looking for a publisher, and some have agreed to read more of my short stories.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Paul, welcome.  I have been a big fan of Dean Koontz for years now.


----------



## Kayt

Hi
I don't really know how to work this . I hope it's in the right bit!I have always enjoyed writing but very quickly realised that writing on facebook is not a creative experience. I don't know what to say on facebook as I like to keep some aspects of my life to myself. Like what I had for lunch or what time i went to bed!Maybe I will write some poetry or something ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but I'll just read others'  stuff first and maybe not bother if it's too good!


----------



## Gumby

Hi Kayt, glad you've joined us.  Everyone has to start somewhere, and most of us put out some real clunkers in the beginning. Sometimes we still do. :shock:


----------



## Andreas

Hello everyone, lovely to be amongst you. Hope to be able to contribute to the forums as much as time permits.

I'm a writer of fiction, poetry & I teach as well. I also dabble in a little film-making - not as much as I would like though. Love reading well written books & I also love listening to music as well as spending time in the country side.


----------



## MaxGingham

Hi my name is Sarah,

I'm currently working on quite a few projects. A novel, some poetry and some online work which quite new.
I've joined to connect and discuss similar interests and hopeful find out what people think about my work so far!


----------



## Gumby

Hi there and welcome Andreas. 

Sarah, glad you've joined us also. You and Andreas sound like very busy people, look forward to reading both of your works.


----------



## Binary Mike

Hi, I'm Mike. I'm currently writing a comic book series about a super hero whose powers, while technically make her more powerful and capable than other humans, affect her lifestyle on a fundamental level that makes it impossible for her to live life as an equal. Since crime is a frequent theme in the series, I have a lot of research questions that would normally come off as suspicious. But, if at any point my questions seem suspect, I do have a significant amount of material written that I can use to prove my intentions are honest, if required.


----------



## DELFIA

Is this an independent  project, Mike? And do you illustrate too?


----------



## Binary Mike

It's independent, yup. Next to impossible to make money that way, but that's not why I do it. Currently looking for an artist. I draw myself, but writing AND illustrating a comic to a quality that I actually expect people to buy, AND get that out on a deadline? I could do it in a pinch. But I'd rather not have to, because I'm not sure I'd always be able to get it out on time that way.


----------



## DELFIA

Wow man, sounds great. Best of luck to ya.

And this is a series, not a graphic novel?


----------



## Binary Mike

Thanks! I'm hoping it'll go well. It's a personal subject to me, and in my humble opinion I think it's very good. If I can just get people to pick it up, I think it stands a decent chance of being popular.

Graphic novels are just collected comics! That's all they are! Everyone gets that wrong 

Often, a comic book is released as a series, and then collected later in a graphic novel. Sometimes only weeks after the comics have been released. So, take Robert Kirkman's "The Walking Dead". That gets released once a month, as a comic, but they do a graphic novel for each eight issues that come out. Volume one is issues 1-8, volume 2 is issues 9-16, and so on and so on. Older ongoing comics like Amazing Spider-Man will sometimes have unimportant issues, or even parts of issues omitted in a graphic novel, since graphic novels have only been around since the 70s, so older books didn't always tend to fit the graphic novel format.

Sometimes, comics are released specifically for the graphic novel market, but those comics aren't the only ones that make it as trade paperbacks. Those particular comics are part of what I guess you could call a "limited series"; a comic that has only been scheduled to have so many issues in it's run before it ends. But then sometimes characters from established continuity make it into limited series comics, like Deadpool in the recent "Wade Wilson's war" or Frank Miller's Terminator Vs Robocop.

This is going to be an ongoing series. But I will probably collect issues as graphic novels later on, since there are some people that prefer trade paperbacks and some people that prefer individual comics, so publishing both broadens my market.


----------



## DELFIA

I know what graphic novels are. I should have said "limited series".


----------



## Binary Mike

Yeah sorry. I was kinda venting there. I've tried to explain this simple concept to my dad every time he asks me how my "graphic novel" is going. And he never gets it.


----------



## DELFIA

If I were to write a comic, I'd definitely go with the graphic novel format. One story line, no need to split it up. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Binary Mike

It's not really split up, it's just a series. Like a television show on paper. I've really grown attached to the character so I have a lot of stories I can tell with her. Plus I know what's happening for quite a while, so with any luck it'll all be quite consistent (so far I've written the drafts for six issues, and I'm halfway through the seventh now).

There's nothing wrong with limited series or graphic novels, I just like the serial format. And with comics, unlike TV, you get to follow that format all year round. No reruns, no off season.

But then it does depend on the story. Not every movie would work as a TV show, not every TV show would work as a movie. It's the same thing with comic serials and limited series.

Are we officially off topic yet? Should we continue this via PM?


----------



## juliow

Hello, my name is Julio and I do some writing for internet sites.  My main writing interests are poker and video games since I like to play both of these.  I'm mainly hoping to get a few paying jobs in these fields, and possibly make a living through writing.  I also wouldn't mind writing a book or eBook someday, but that's a few years down the road.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Binary Mike, welcome to you. 

Julio, glad you've joined us.


----------



## Fallacy

Hi everyone, Im Fallacy and i am onto my second draft for my first novel. i would like some constructive critisism for it


----------



## DELFIA

You should post an excerpt.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Fallacy, welcome.


----------



## Fallacy

Naw thanks  did you mean that i should post some of my work on this thread? i'm new to Writting Forum, so i dont really know my way around yet haha


----------



## Olly Buckle

Fallacy,
Don't put it here, writer's workshop or fiction would be suitable boards for a novel, writer's workshop is designed to protect first publishing rights. You will get a better response by posting small parts, people who like it will watch out for it and read as it comes up. It can be daunting giving crit. to something large. Giving crit yourself to other people's work has two advantages, it hones your critical faculty for your own work and they are more likely to return the favour.


----------



## Fallacy

Olly Buckle,
Cheers! thank you so much, thats very nice of you


----------



## shadowchaser

Hey all! I'm Shadowchaser, and while I'm not a lit. major, I love to write and would love to have some works critqued!


----------



## Gumby

Hi shadowchaser, don't be shy, jump right in.  And welcome.


----------



## Teresa Wilkinson

Hello I am Teresa. I do not have any thing humorous or intelligent to add to this massive thread. Yet here I am introducing myself as instructed. I always follow directions you know.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Teresa, those who follow directions are most welcome here.


----------



## Jean Wild

Well I just spent an hour of my writing time joining this forum. I hope it was worth it. I wanted to see what other writers are up to and to get some feed back on my stuff. It all seems to be way too complicated to me and dare I say full of quick quips which is not what I am looking for. I am serious but not dull. The first few posts I read contained words I thought would have been deleted.


----------



## Jean Wild

Is forensic science what the 'Mentalist' does and 'Les Experts' and 'Bones'? It really fascinates me.
 I wouldn't want to do it but I am writing a novel which includes a suspected murder. May be I could ask your advice on the 
details if I get stuck. Would you help?


----------



## Sync

Hello Jean. I have a few friends who are police officers and for the most part they can't stand those csi shows and such because of their unrealistic 'discoveries'. that said I like some of them   but I'd definitely not base all your research on tv series as they are 'hollywoodised' to keep a watchers attention and so 'results' are sped up. The tv show '48 hours' is closer to fact. 

best writing on your novel

and welcome to the site

Sync


----------



## Gumby

Hi Jean, welcome to the forum.  Only you can say for sure if it's worth your time to be here. Mostly, you will get back what you put into any effort and learning to write is soundly in that catagory. Best of luck to you.


----------



## lilyzard

Hello everyone, I'm Lilyzard! Though I'm an Exact Sciences student my passion has always been writing. I decided on joining this forum because I need some feedback on my works, hope you can help out!

I should also say I'm not a first language English speaker, so I apologize for any spelling/grammar mistakes!


----------



## Sync

Hello Lilyzard, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Guy Faukes

Hi everyone! Name's Guy, studying science. 
I have renewed my passion for reading and writing that started when I was but a wee lad.  I am not well read at all and my writing has a nice veneer of rust on it, hence why I'm here . 
I look forward to meeting fellow writers and hope that I can contribute something here!


----------



## Gumby

Greetings to you both! 

lilyzard, I see nothing wrong with your language, it's wonderful!

Guy, glad you've decided to knock off that rust, this is a good place to do so.


----------



## Sync

hello Guy, and welcome.


----------



## Madame

*tips cap* Greetings and salutations, all. I recently found myself with time to write short stories, and I thought I might take advantage of that given that writing has been a hobby of mine for many years now. I'm a graduate student and enjoy the fantasy genre, though I'm up for reading and commenting on all sorts of works.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Madame, welcome.


----------



## Sync

Well done on your success and future projects 

and 

Welcome to the site, Tom


----------



## Gumby

Hi Tom, welcome. Congratulations on the career move.


----------



## wertheim76

Hi all,

My name is Matt and I am a student in Final Year, who likes to write on the side. I study Politics and International Relations and hope to have a career involving international affairs.

I am glad I have found this site, I hope to start putting some of my work on here in the hope I can gain some feedback, good or bad


----------



## BruceBeckett

Hi

I'm Bruce.

My mother is highly creative but quite serious. My father is not creative but has a mischievous sense of humour.

I have about 50 per cent of each of them within me. My writing is basically the two of them at war inside my head.


----------



## Sync

Welcome to the site, Bruce


----------



## Gumby

Matt and Bruce, welcome to you both!


----------



## BruceBeckett

Thanks Sync and Gumby. 

This looks like a really interesting site that I can relate to. I'm really pleased to have discovered so many like-minded people in one place.

Bruce


----------



## Sushie

Hello guys!
I'm Sushie, young student living in France at Paris.
Sorry for my English, this isn't my native language.
I'm following this forum since several weeks in silence mode and today, the day before Christmas, i decided to register and to make a little presentation. ^^
I looove writing, actually, i'm trying to write two novels but sometimesi  don't have enought inspiration so i write some shorts texts beside the novels.
Except writing, i also like reading, drawing, photography and dreaming while listening to music. *0*


----------



## Sync

Hello, Sushie, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Sushie, glad you've joined us.  Welcome.


----------



## ecarly

Hey There Everyone!  I'm Carly.  Just graduated from college with a few English degrees and am in the process of finding some form of income.  I was working on a book and some poetry in my creative writing classes and since I don't have class anymore, I needed a new place to get feedback and to talk to people with the creative bug such as myself.  I am used to getting and giving literary criticism so don't be afraid to be harsh if need be, I'll get over it.  lol


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Carly, congratulations on your graduation.


----------



## Sync

Hello Carly, welcome to the site.


----------



## Sam

Welcome, Carly. A few English degrees, eh? Not content with one?


----------



## Stephanie Keyes

Hello, my name is Stephanie and I am a new member to the site!  I am just doing some final polishing on my first novel and am will be working on finding and agent and someone to publish it in 2011.  Just looking to connect with other writers and get some advice along the way.


----------



## MYHEARTISUNDEAD

Hello, my name is Michael.

I am nothing and no one important, but my heart bleeds profusely, and my brain wont switch off, thus I write, among other things.

And so here I am.

I have no professional qualifications, no history of writing, no aim, goal or ambition. However im a terrible narcissist, and feedback is useful.

My spelling blows, and my personality is rancid.

What other words of wisdom? In relation to recent events in my rotting life: Words speak volumes, but evidence speaks infinitely.

That is all.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Stephanie, welcome. 

Michael, you'll do. Welcome.


----------



## Sammy Thomas Jnr

I started to write when i was in high school in Nigeria around the age of 12 or maybe 13 I can recall by then i had written at least two books and then one day i was called into the teachers office and was told i have to stop what i was doing and that i was wasting my time and my life, and that i should forget about writing. that was more than thirty years ago ,right now there has being a major change in my life a change of direction and where do you find me ,writing a book now  i am beginning to understand the valve of following your dream and that damn teacher did not know what the hell he was talking about, he was a damned fool.
So here i am a newbie writer and working on my first book and feeling like if i never finish this book i would never know if i could write and live my dream of ever being a writer


----------



## Adeline Addison

Oh excellent!  I hate posting a whole new thread just to introduce myself.  

My name (though, obviously, it isn't) is Adeline Addison, and I always worry if I say too much about myself no one will take me seriously.  Not that anyone should, but...  well.  It is what it is.  

I have little formal education, of any kind, so that's a whole lot I don't have to type right there.  I'm a housewife, a gamer, an anime nerd, and I like to write fanfiction- yes, I read the rules, none of it will be appearing here.  I'm hoping for this to be my professional pen name so it's best none of that is linked to it anyway.

What I do have is a 16gig flash drive full of twenty years worth of ideas, and rainforest worth of novels, notebooks, and sketchpads from my pre-computer days piled throughout my little house.  I don't make 'new-year's resolutions', but I picked up Twilight the other day in a bookstore and was struck by the realization the dumptruck/landslide of people in my life who have always said 'You should write! You're good enough to get published, easy!' maybe- just maybe- weren't _all_ just flattering me to try to get in my pants.  

So, this year, I am going to get off my lazy butt and sit down (...) and hammer out something for publication.  

I'm very shy about my writing though, so you might not see any of my work for a while.  I put all my heart and soul into it, and I am _trying_ not to take myself so seriously, but...  my stories are my babies, I'm still very nervous about all this.

I am very much looking forward to meeting all of you though.  This seems like a very warm, helpful community and I hope I can live up to that as well.

~A is for Addie.


----------



## Al Carty

I've been writing for a long time. I've been around for a long time. When I finally accepted that re-writing might apply to me as well as others, editors started smiling on me. So about six years ago I had my first sale, and since then have published online and in print. When I need inspiration I go for a ride in the Zuni Mountains in our old VW baja and listen to the voices in the pinyon/juniper thickets. That always results in a story or poem. I look forward to meeting the other members and reading their work.


----------



## Gumby

A belated welcome to you Sammy, sorry I missed your post when you first made it, but you're welcomed none the less. 

Adeline, sounds like you have a life education, which I think may get you farther than the formal kind. 

Al, congratulations on the story sale, looking forward to reading your work. Welcome.


----------



## Al Carty

O.K., I'm new here. I guess I forgot to check in here, because I gave a little bio in my Profile, and let it go at that. I retired from State Parks in California and we settled in the high plains of New Mexico. I write, raise chilis and garlic, and roam the hills of the Zuni Mountains. I've been writing literary/mainstream fiction, memoirs, poetry, and westerns for many years. I began to see publication six years ago. I think an active writing community is very valuable in that the writer contacts many points of view, and encounters challenges that keep the mind open and flexible. I'll be reading a lot of your work and presenting some of mine. See you around.


----------



## Perfume

Hi!
I've been writing for over 15 years but haven't had any work published yet... I haven't really tried. I only realized writing was my call a few years ago, ever since then that's all I want to do.  I write short stories and children's and YA novels. I'm fighting writer's block at the moment so I see how it goes. 
Ciao!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Perfume, sounds like you have a lot of work you could share with us. I look forward to reading some of them.

Diane, you've come to the right place, we have articles, stories, blogs, and poems. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Kimmigo5

Hullo... and Hi...
I'm not really quite sure what to say... 
I'm new, have looked around, and liked the way this is set up. I like how people are willing to help out one another and give contstructive feedback and criticism... It looks like a great site to be part of...


----------



## Hawke

Hey, Kimmigo. Welcome to the community!


----------



## Gumby

Hi Kimmigo, welcome.


----------



## Al Carty

I'm getting off to a rocky start here. I had a lot of trouble staying logged-in, so I went through system restore and so far, so good. I'll see if this post sticks.

I'm a Californian, retired to the high plains of New Mexico. About six years ago I started thinking re-writing might be a good idea, and editors started smiling on me. Since I began paying attention I've been published online and in print. Let me look around and see if I can give the members any worthwhile critiques. Maybe I can receive the same in return. So far I like the looks of the site, and the members seem friendly. Be seeing you.


----------



## Kimmigo5

Thank you for the welcomes...


----------



## BIORD

Like a Fox said:


> ....Sadly I actually am a Robot so I'm not sure that this post is proving anything.
> 
> Though when I'm not hanging with C3PO, R2D2 and other number-letter combos, I masquerade as a 23 year old Melbourne girl with make up that would make Ziggy Stardust proud. My back hurts. And I'm looking forward to getting addicted to this.
> 
> Not that Robots have the capacity to suffer the phenomenon of addiction.
> 
> Character slipping.... and out.



Okay, so I decided to start from the beginning of this thread, and read through some of your introductions.

I felt like quoting the one above because it was the first one that really caught my attention - Original, humorous and well-written. "I like", as Borat would've said in spoken English much better than mine. ;-)

My fingers aren't exactly itching to write an introduction for myself, for not only would I not be able to conjure the same kind of creativity as displayed above, but I would also be sued by the big players in the medical industry for violating the competition law. I've been told that once I start talking about myself and my (lack of) accomplishments, no one (not even sleep medicine) succeeds in making eyelids heavier. ;-)


----------



## Gumby

Hmmmm, well at the risk of getting you started on yourself... what does BIORD mean? ( oh, and welcome.)


----------



## BIORD

Thanks for the welcome.

BIORD is simply an abbreviation of the sentence "Beauty is only razor deep". 

The reason why I chose this name is simple - I want to continually remind myself of the importance in not judging people (or myself) on shallow critera such as looks.

This helps me keep in check with reality and to focus on what is really important – to be a good person, rather than an attractive mass of cells. That’s all physical beauty is - an attractive composition of cells. It’s both comical and tragic how we focus so much on something so seemingly randomly distributed as physical attributes, something which the individual has no control over, rather than focusing on whether they are beautiful people and how they treat others, something which the individual does have control over. 

I try to look beyond the frail veil that is our body, and see people for what they really are, rather than how they look.

Yeah.. I know what you're thinking: "I shouldn't have asked". ;-)


----------



## Gumby

> This helps me keep in check with reality and to focus on what is really important – to be a good person, rather than an attractive mass of cells. That’s all physical beauty is - an attractive composition of cells. It’s both comical and tragic how we focus so much on something so seemingly randomly distributed as physical attributes, something which the individual has no control over, rather than focusing on whether they are beautiful people and how they treat others, something which the individual does have control over.


 

Sounds wonderful, if only everyone felt this way.


----------



## dward

Howdy folks

  Name is Dward and I am in my mid 40's.  I have been writing for half my life but only recently for publication.  I work full time, go to school part time and fight daily to keep the surfing demons at bay.


----------



## Like a Fox

BIORD said:


> Okay, so I decided to start from the beginning of this thread, and read through some of your introductions.
> 
> I felt like quoting the one above because it was the first one that really caught my attention - Original, humorous and well-written. "I like", as Borat would've said in spoken English much better than mine. ;-)
> 
> My fingers aren't exactly itching to write an introduction for myself, for not only would I not be able to conjure the same kind of creativity as displayed above, but I would also be sued by the big players in the medical industry for violating the competition law. I've been told that once I start talking about myself and my (lack of) accomplishments, no one (not even sleep medicine) succeeds in making eyelids heavier. ;-)



Haha yay someone quoted me. I wish this site would tell me when that happens so I could bask in my glory in a timely fashion.

Welcome, welcome, newbies. Biord especially, because, you know, my ego. You petted it.


----------



## BIORD

Like a Fox said:


> Haha yay someone quoted me. I wish this site would tell me when that happens so I could bask in my glory in a timely fashion.
> 
> Welcome, welcome, newbies. Biord especially, because, you know, my ego. You petted it.


 
Haha. I don't mean to flatter you, but the originality and humour of your introduction was rather obvious, so simply pointing that out wasn't exactly a difficult task for me, but rather a.. Well, statement of facts. 

Let's just say that I think your writing has a certain charm to it that I don't think many people have the ability to put across on text. It's a VERY likeable quality to possess and I wish more of us did. 

Now, you mentioned "petting" yourself, and that made me think of animals, and the following..: If you were an animal, what sort of animal would you be, based on the qualities your writing seems to possess? :-k 

The only conclusion I could come to is that the most charming and playful animal I know is my cat. So you're a cat. Unlike her, you're probably not gonna let me rub your belly without the slightest hint of complaints or without filing sexual harassment claims though.. Not that I'd.. wanna do that anyway. Just sayin' that you're not IDENTICAL to a cat. irate:

Ok, I'm rambling. I'm weird. :-D


----------



## Luckystars1987

Welcome guys 
Don't worry BIORD I'm weird and have to stop myself from rambling at times.... but rather than weird I like to class it as limited edition sounds so much more... shiny..
I love how you have come up with your name.


----------



## BIORD

Luckystars1987 said:


> Welcome guys
> Don't worry BIORD I'm weird and have to stop myself from rambling at times.... but rather than weird I like to class it as limited edition sounds so much more... shiny..
> I love how you have come up with your name.


 
Haha, limited edition.. That's a nice, positive way of putting it. ;-)

Pretty please, can I come in a box-set? Because I know you peeps would just love to unwrap me.

Oh yeah, I went there. :-D

Oh, and before any of you guys decide messaging me to tell me what a cheeky bastard I am, please realize that sarcasm may have been employed in this post. ;-)

Thanks about the name thing - I cannot take credit for the sentence itself, but the meaning I assigned to it is all mine.


----------



## Like a Fox

BIORD said:


> Haha. I don't mean to flatter you, but the originality and humour of your introduction was rather obvious, so simply pointing that out wasn't exactly a difficult task for me, but rather a.. Well, statement of facts.
> 
> Let's just say that I think your writing has a certain charm to it that I don't think many people have the ability to put across on text. It's a VERY likeable quality to possess and I wish more of us did.
> 
> Now, you mentioned "petting" yourself, and that made me think of animals, and the following..: If you were an animal, what sort of animal would you be, based on the qualities your writing seems to possess? :-k
> 
> The only conclusion I could come to is that the most charming and playful animal I know is my cat. So you're a cat. Unlike her, you're probably not gonna let me rub your belly without the slightest hint of complaints or without filing sexual harassment claims though.. Not that I'd.. wanna do that anyway. Just sayin' that you're not IDENTICAL to a cat. irate:
> 
> Ok, I'm rambling. I'm weird. :-D



Haha. Ridiculous. 
If I'm any cat I'm a big cat. Lion/Tiger - that kinda thing. 
What about you, what kinda animal?

And I'll still take your 'observations' as compliments. Maybe just because I like compliments.


----------



## Gumby

angie, what a beautiful name, Angielie Rose. Welcome 


dward, those surfing demons are powerful, what have you found to be effective against them?  Welcome.


----------



## BIORD

Like a Fox said:


> Haha. Ridiculous.
> If I'm any cat I'm a big cat. Lion/Tiger - that kinda thing.
> What about you, what kinda animal?
> 
> And I'll still take your 'observations' as compliments. Maybe just because I like compliments.


 


Oh god. What animal am I? Hmm.. That's a tough question.

I'd like to think I'm an entire zoo when it comes down to it, because people have referred to me as everything from a giraffe to a sweaty, smelly wildebeest (never quite got that one to be honest...) to a dog. Now, most would probably agree with the latter - I am a bit of a dog at times, but not more so than any other guy. [-X Actually I'd say I'm in the very light end of the dog-scale.

I'd also like to throw "parrot" into the mix - because I often like quoting the smart things I've heard other people say.

Damn, it's a tough one. What animal would you guess I am? ;-)


----------



## wurdguy

While there is some truth to the rumor I'm repetitive and dull, I'm no robot. I like naps, fizzy drinks, and long walks on the beach. Actually, I do like naps and fizzy drinks, but hoofing it through sand, not so much. 

What do I expect to gain by spending time in this forum? Good question. What I expect is tempered with an understanding of what I've become. Which is to say, I have low expectations, that having more to do with me than anything else. This I can say for sure, here I don't expect to meet hot chicks for long walks on the beach.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Nor will you have fizzy drinks or naps with them wurdguy, here you will discuss writing with them and wonder if they really are as hot as their avatar shows, or if they simply nicked it from somewhere. Welcome to the world of forum.


----------



## Gumby

Yes, welcome wurdguy. Any long walks on the beach here will all be in word form, for your imagination. Which is good cause... you know... no sand.


----------



## Luckystars1987

Welcome


----------



## Like a Fox

BIORD - I'm thinking anything hyperactive. A meerkat? Haha.

Good intro, wurdguy. "Hoofing it through sand" is right. 
I spent a spell of time on dating sites last year - Everyone likes long walks on the beach. How about long walks on the pavement.
Walking the beach is a work out. And working out is not romantic, not the way I do it anyway. Hideous. Haha.


----------



## Ginny Muller

Hi everyone, I'm new to Writing Forms.  Been around on a few of the other sites, but decided I would like to be part of this one.   I see names of old friends and have decided I would like to participate here.  GinnyK


----------



## Gumby

Hi Ginny, welcome. I believe I recognize your name as well.


----------



## Deleted member 42801

.


----------



## Adamski

Hello, I live in South London. I joined after looking for a decent writers' forum and finding the writing here to be very impressive. Short, humorous pieces, that are quirky, whimsical or mildly satirical are what I enjoy writing best, and I get a lot of fun out of whittling, polishing, structuring. I write for fun and have never been published, nor am I seeking to be, but I know that interacting with others (on whatever forum) is a good way of stirring up the creative juices and also opening myself to some positive criticism. Most of you will be considerably younger than me. Will you inspire me? I hope so.


----------



## wurdguy

It isn't for me, a shy newbie, to welcome anyone to these boards, but it's getting late and the moderators may be into their medication. So welcome, Lad and Adamski, and make yourselves at home, whatever that entails. When you leave, for whatever reason, be sure to wash your hands before you return. Tks.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Lad, and Adamski, I've bestirred myself from my medicated stupor, just long enough to say welcome.  Now... back to la la land.


----------



## Adamski

Hello wurdguy and Gumby, and thank you for the welcome. I'm a member of Britmovie forum, which uses the same species of forum software as here, so I should be fine. 

I've thinking about my literary antecedents, and I was astonished last year to discover that I have three degrees of separation from Anne Frank (friend of a friend of friend), via a Dutch coin collecting friend, who of course wrote her now famous diary. She would have been roughly the same age as my mother, had she lived. 

I also have two degrees of separation from Biffa Bacon, a comic strip character in the British adult comic "Viz". My brother-in-law is adamant that Biffa was modelled on one of his old classmates (now deceased). He went to school with the original authors of Viz, whom he still knows, and they will admit to this in private. Biffa is/was very underclass, and he and his parents were always beating one another up in the mag.


----------



## eeyore

I'm eeyore. I am here because I had some specific questions in mind, but I imagine I'll end up reading a lot of posts, and replying, and things of that nature. I am trying to write a novel. There isn't much more to say at this point.


----------



## Gumby

Hi eeyore, welcome to the site. I do think you will get much more help out of the whole forum thing, if you join in and make yourself known. You may even enjoy it.


----------



## wurdguy

Adamski. Back in 1999, _Time Magazine_, in their collective wisdom,  named the photogenic cutie-pie Albert Einstein as The Person of the Century. Between you and me, Al  was a high-grade moron savant, who was a whiz at theoretical math and  absolutely nothing else. It's my belief _The Person of the Century_  was Anne Frank. Besides being a prime example of the transcendence of  the human spirit over a cruel world, she has a quote to her credit that  trumps the theory of relativity -- "How wonderful it is that nobody need  wait a single moment before starting to improve the world." I'm being absolutely serious. If you have three degree of separation from her, that's saying something.


----------



## Adamski

wurdguy said:


> Adamski. Back in 1999, _Time Magazine_, in their collective wisdom,  named the photogenic cutie-pie Albert Einstein as The Person of the Century. Between you and me, Al  was a high-grade moron savant, who was a whiz at theoretical math and  absolutely nothing else.



Photogenic? With THAT haircut? I never thought so...  I've never read anything about his personality. Could you elaborate?


----------



## ador78

Hi. My name is Adlin, my friends calls me "Ad" (pron. Ed). 

I've been writing since I was 13. Finished a few short stories but seem to have trouble completing novels. From teen right into adulthood. Somewhere along the way Inner Critic took place in my head and I think its occupation is not helping me here. Booting it out is not as easy as I had hoped it to be. Another problem I have is getting distracted with other plots even as I work on a story. 

Anyway, I'm not giving up because I do love to write and can't go one day without it. I write in a variety of genre, including romance, mystery, psychological thriller, and recently tried my hand at fantasy. 

I come from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. I have friends who write, but not particularly dedicated at it. I've been trying to get them to join write with me where we continue each other's writing and see where the story takes us no matter how ridiculous, (jumble of writing styles too), but have yet to be successful. Not good sports, my friends. I joined a writing workshop late last year and I suppose it has helped me some. I hope to take MFA one day when I have more time and money. 

"I talk a lot. 'nuff said," is me in a nutshell.

Here's looking forward to an interesting and exciting experience here on Writer's Forums.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Adlin, welcome to W.F. look forward to reading some of your work.


----------



## Stephanie Jones

Hello, 
I'm Stephanie. I recently graduated and seem to think my degree in English would be better suited as kindling for the fireplace it rests on. I joined because I need help editing my memoir and love reading other up and coming authors. I look forward to building a new relationship with yet another group of electronic friends!  
Thanks, 
~ sej


----------



## eeyore

Ad, I know how that goes. I have trouble completing novels, or long stories. The inner critic takes over. I open a document, go to where I left off, and I read a little and find a couple mistakes, or maybe a couple things I totally want to change. I think to myself, "This paragraph needs to explain this thing a little better," or maybe, "Why did I put this sentence here, or why did I even put it in the story at all?" So, I go back and correct things, or change them completely. The story will never be finished if I keep doing that. Then there is the fact that I have another story idea or two, and I have started a couple of different stories now. It's almost impossible, but I have to just make myself type from where I left off no matter what, and I have to try to stick with one story. The one good thing is, if I get writer's block on one story, the other is available for me to try to continue. 

Stephanie, hi. It's very nice to meet you. When I first looked at your post, at first glance I thought it said, "eclectic friends," instead of "electronic friends." I think that, either way, you will be quite accurate.  Welcome.


----------



## affenpinscher1

good day to everyone. I am pleased to find this forum. My writing skills are not great but maybe I will pick up a few tips on here.

I am in the UK South east of England and I retired too long ago-- but thats when life begun.Belong to music groups in the U3A-- have bred and shown dogs for many years. Loved scottish dancing--music to suit my moods, avid reader,

studying japanese culture among other things. Keen on history. Belong to an informal writing group--no real guidance but mainly chosen subjects where we try to write short stories. Not disciplined. Interested in Life History /my own plus others.

 I have a wonderful little dog Sparky who is an affenpinscher. rather like a small black gremlin but cute with it. Also have a cairn terrier and black miniature schnauzer.

As I was brought up in the Care system I have also been involved with groups for those who also were
 either fostered, adopted or in children's homes,  etc, plus the former childmigrants who were sent to the commonwealth countries


----------



## ador78

Stephanie, Hello!

Being among people who writes (electronically included) is a good way to get excited about writing. And since this forum is one of the most active of many, I think you're in a good place here.  Welcome!

Eeyore. Hey! Omg. Have you written up to 170++ A4 pages long and then decide you want to change the story? It happened to me so I keep all my versions just in case. It's killing me! Sometimes I'd sit and plot out the story in point forms. It works, but then when I started developing the story, a different turn takes place and I find myself in a spot again. Once, I had this story that was up to "Edit 12". That's when I pulled the plug on that one and started working on another. I'll leave that off for years before I revisit, I think. But revisit I must. I liked the characters in that one. Taylor and Rorick. They're fun.

Yes, the good thing about having 2 or 3 other stories going on is you can always lay off one to work on another until you have ideas for that one again. The downside is if not managed well (as is the case with me),.. nothing gets completed!! 

However, Nora Roberts did say, "I can't fix an empty page." So my good fellow writers, plow on and correct as you seem fit - later. I'm gonna keep that in mind.

affenpinscher1 :Hi! I love miniature schnauzers! And Corgis, and Danes, and hounds (afghan, pharaoh). I don't have any, unfortunately. My family's cat people so we have One dominating cat at home. Her name's Honey and she'd have no other cat in the house. Or else. She actually acts out, which is horrible. Your small black gremlin sounds adorable! 

Well anyway, hope to see some of your work online!


----------



## JosephMarch

I'm Jo, a student living in Norwich UK. I'm studying English Lit and Creative Writing and heard that this is a great place to read people's stuff and get some of my own looked at. How do I post my writing on this thing??! (As you can probably tell, I am very new to this blogging milarki, so any patience bestowed upon me would be greatly appreciated).

here goes nothing!


----------



## Gumby

Hi Jo, welcome to the site.   Look through the different forums and decide which one your work would best describe. Then you just post your work the same way you posted this introduction. You may want to read through the rules and guidelines concerning language, content and titles to make sure your post falls within them. It's also a good idea to read and comment on other works posted in the forums, most people will return the favor. Have fun!


----------



## joarc

Hi folks. My name is Jo. I've kept a journal for twenty six years and have wanted to write a book for as long. I'm lucky to have a professional book designer as a best friend and so together, over the past year, we have created a book. It's not finished. Haha.

Thank you for the welcome to this forum and I hope to swing by for inspiration and support!


----------



## Gumby

Hi Jo, welcome.  Sounds like a good best friend to have.


----------



## Wolfe

I dislike making my own threads for this kind of thing. I'm not one for a spotlight, you know? Anyway.. I'm 19, in high school (Senior year, woo!), aiming to join the Air Force, and an aspiring writer among other self-perceived skills.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Wolfe, welcome to the forum.


----------



## BTru2Yurself

Hi I am BTru2Yurself, I am not a writer.. not yet anyways and I don't know if I ever will be, but I am interested in writing and I would like to give it a shot. I have tons of stories running around in my head, but I don't know exactly how to get them out and on to paper. A lot of them are from experiences through out my life and I would like to share these stories, so basically I am new at this and I am looking forward to a fun and bumpy ride!


----------



## Gumby

Hi there, welcome. This is a good place to start learning, lots of helpful people and information here.


----------



## BTru2Yurself

Thank you for the warm greeting... I'm excited!


----------



## Last_Nyx

Introducing myself as suggested. I have a long way to go in writing, albeit shorter than life. My mind is definitely ADD, always chiming up mysterious ideas producing nothing useful so needed a place to spout nonsense. For a short while I will do my best to share some of these and hopefully make new friends to help brighten my dimming life.

I look forward towards your consideration and taking care of me for next couple years.


----------



## Hawke

Hi, Nyx. Welcome to the community.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Nyx, welcome to the site.


----------



## EssentialWriter

Hi, I'm Judy and I'm the editor of Essential Writers, a website for writers and word-lovers. I write fiction and freelance journalism for websites, magazines, anthologies and more. it's a fun way to make a living!


----------



## Gumby

Hi Judy, your website looks very interesting. Welcome to W.F.


----------



## ROORD

Hi I'm... not really sure how stringent the personal info rule is on this site =P but I've always loved stories and it seemed like a huge gift when I thought of making my own instead of having to wait for the next fantastic read to come along. I am really looking forwards to getting stuck into these forums because like a say I love stories and I'd really like the opportunity for some constructive criticism from people who don't feel the weight of whatever dreams I may or may not have on their shoulders when they speak. Sorry that sounded a bit dark... hi =)


----------



## Gumby

Hi ROORD, welcome to the site.


----------



## lex4act

Hello, I am lexi. I've always had somewhat of an interest in writing, and now I have decided to explore it.


----------



## Hawke

Hi, Lexi. Welcome to the community!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Welcome to the forums, Lexi!


----------



## Dreamerwolf

Hi all! My name is Audrey. I've been a freelance artist for years, recently concentrating on children's book illustration, but I also love writing. An avid Role-player, I've also co-written a script and am now working on a fantasy novel. That is mostly what i'm here for, to make the most out of the novel I'm writing. Thanks in advance to all!


----------



## Gumby

Hi Audrey, welcome to the site. You sound like a busy lady. We would love to hear more about your script, novel and your illustrations.


----------



## Dreamerwolf

Busy is a good word for my life these days, yes.  Well, let's see... I have an online gallery for my illustrations here: audreythedreamer's deviantART gallery 

The script was for an independent animated film project being done by many artists, all volunteer! Wolf---The Animated Feature

The book I'm working on is a young-adult fantasy, with influences from C.S. Lewis and Tolkien -- humans with talking animals and lots of lore. It's the first full length novel I've tried to tackle and I have lots of questions. I was part of a local writers group which really inspired me, but it's disbanded, so I decided to try my hand at an online community. 

And thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Marcia Foster

I'm Marcia Foster.  I've written a little at a time as I juggled family life and a day job.  I managed to complete two full length novels.  I've published my first novel on Amazon Kindle this past week.  It's a historical romance, Fighting Chance, a Novel of the Wyoming Territory.  Now, I'm trying to learn everything I can about how to market an ebook.  I have a blog, Marcia Foster.  I thought it might help to connect with other writers.


----------



## Foxryder

Hello Friend, you are at the right place. Glad to read your increasing level of success. Stay on, Marcia. This site is great. WELCOME...


----------



## Rakella

hello,
i am new to this site and hope to eventually find my way around it... it looks confussing at the moment but i have just started. 
i have a few more months of sixth form left and then hopefully i'll be going to university to study history and creative writing.

 i've been writing near enough every day since i was nine years old, where for whatever reason i won this christmas writing competition. It sort of made me think, well, maybe i'm alright at this writing stuff... 

I'm quite shy and it can come across as if im disinterested, really i just cant find the right words to physically say. Annoyingly, the words come to me when i write. 

I would like to enter some competitions and get more people reading my work, it would be a step into the realms of confidence building as well as a step into improvements. 

so yeah, hello all 
x


----------



## Gumby

Hi Rakella, welcome.  We have competitions here that you can enter, both in poetry and story writing.


----------



## Once_more

I have a mental image of a much younger me standing on the high dive at the public pool, walking carefully to the edge of the board, looking down and thinking "Uh, oh.  You want me to do what?"  

I could never figure out a graceful way to get the people standing in line behind me to let me climb back down the ladder, so after giving myself a little pep talk - "I think I can. I think I can. I think I can..." - I would squeeze my nose and jump feet first into the pool.  I was always an excellent swimmer, I have never been afraid of heights, and even now I am more than capable of pulling off any of a number of stupid stunts; yet, every time I reached the high board and looked down into the clear, deep water I would experience the same sensation.

This feels like that moment.

I've been writing for years; for classes, the school paper, student publications, and, most often, myself.  Journals line my book shelves, the product too many unruly emotions and deep thoughts.  Sometimes I filled the pages with accounts of places I had been and people I had seen, so that I would remember the moment and the feelings that were inspired.  Other times I  used the writing as a release, to keep me sane when I doubted my sanity, and reminded me afterwards what actions to NOT repeat.

I'm not usually a fan or Robert Frost but oftimes when I think of the past the last three lines of "The Road Not Taken" come to mind:  Two roads diverged in the woods, and I- / I took the one less traveled by, / And that has made all the difference. 

My family agrees with this.

So I feel fairly confident that subjects I write on will be interesting if not always grammatically perfect.


----------



## Gumby

Marcia Foster, welcome and congratulations on the novel.


Hi there, Once more wonderful introduction.  Welcome to the site.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Hello there, Marcia! Glad to have you, a published author, here in WF! Hope you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Mao+Fanon=Free

Hey, Hope the novel ends with the Natives kicking the european settlers out of their land and taking back whats theirs... nah they couldnt as 100 million were exterminated by the invaders, gotta love them cowboys


----------



## Baron

Once_more said:


> I have a mental image of a much younger me standing on the high dive at the public pool, walking carefully to the edge of the board, looking down and thinking "Uh, oh.  You want me to do what?"
> 
> I could never figure out a graceful way to get the people standing in line behind me to let me climb back down the ladder, so after giving myself a little pep talk - "I think I can. I think I can. I think I can..." - I would squeeze my nose and jump feet first into the pool.  I was always an excellent swimmer, I have never been afraid of heights, and even now I am more than capable of pulling off any of a number of stupid stunts; yet, every time I reached the high board and looked down into the clear, deep water I would experience the same sensation.
> 
> This feels like that moment.
> 
> I've been writing for years; for classes, the school paper, student publications, and, most often, myself.  Journals line my book shelves, the product too many unruly emotions and deep thoughts.  Sometimes I filled the pages with accounts of places I had been and people I had seen, so that I would remember the moment and the feelings that were inspired.  Other times I  used the writing as a release, to keep me sane when I doubted my sanity, and reminded me afterwards what actions to NOT repeat.
> 
> I'm not usually a fan or Robert Frost but oftimes when I think of the past the last three lines of "The Road Not Taken" come to mind:  Two roads diverged in the woods, and I- / I took the one less traveled by, / And that has made all the difference.
> 
> My family agrees with this.
> 
> So I feel fairly confident that subjects I write on will be interesting if not always grammatically perfect.


 
Welcome once more...


----------



## Once_more

Thank you.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Once more, let me welcome you to the forums!


----------



## KelvinMurray

Hello everyone.

My Name is Kelvin. I've been writing for a few years, starting to enter competitions and attempting to write my first novel. I have no formal training in writing and joined to hopefully get some advice and become a better writer. I'm from the UK and have been travelling the last couple of years, still out there, in Australia right now.

Anyway, good to be here.


----------



## Heathensx3

Hello, All! I am a fairly new writer. Well, new to writing for others to see, anyways. This is the first time posting anything to the web besides reviews and such, so forgive me if I suck please. Happy to hear praise and know criticism is inevitable, so have a go at my threads and posts, but please remember kindness is a virtue! Lovely to meet everyone, Jane


----------



## TheFuhrer02

To Kelvin and Jane, welcome to the WritingForums! Looking forward to reading both of your works.


----------



## totsymae

Hello. I classify myself as an artist who teaches. I am a teacher for students with special needs and while I've struggled to fit writing into my life, I don't see how I cannot any longer. I'm also a visual artist and graphic designer. Those are the two creative sides of me that I have been able to incorporate into my work but I miss words and connecting with people through writing.


----------



## Childofthewest

I've been writing for 12 years. I'm looking for advice and feedback on some of my work. I've found it's too easy to get lost on some sites that promote writing so I came here. I hope someone can help me.


----------



## Gumby

Hi there, welcome to the site.


----------



## MissJLou

I am a high school student.
I love to write anything. Poetry, Sci-fi, romance.... I spend all my time writing.
I'd really love for you guys  to help me with my writing. It would mean the world to me.
Thank's ya'll!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome MissJLou.


----------



## Sydney

Hi. I'm Sydney and I just joined today. I was wondering if anyone would have some tips


----------



## Gumby

Hi Sydney, the whole site is full of tips and advice. The Writing Discussion forum would be a good place to start reading.   Welcome.


----------



## Sydney

:salut:thanx


----------



## Just_Jenny

Hi all!

I'm from the UK and a new author.  Just completed my first novel.  Hoping to get to know more people in writing circles, with whom I can share my interests as well as advice on the whole scary process of publication.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Just_Jenny.


----------



## Sydney

*Publishing Companies*

I have a few friends who published their books in the last year and two publishing companies I've heard they’ve used were Amazon and another publishing company I can't remember. One friend, that I can't remember the publishing company of, said that it takes about 6 months to get the book published and the stages are that I can remember her saying was the cover designing, chapter decisions (I think) and that's all I can think of right now. But congrats on completing the novel and hope you can find a publisher.


----------



## Iggi

Just bumped into site accidentally. Never wrote a damn thing in my life. Maybe I will just to see if I can.


----------



## Gumby

Hey iggi, welcome. You never know, you may be the next world famous author.  Or maybe just learn that you love to write.


----------



## Iggi

Gumby said:


> Hey iggi, welcome. You never know, you may be the next world famous author.  Or maybe just learn that you love to write.


 I know I can, I know I can, I know I can...will give a short story a try in the morning.


----------



## powerskris

Well, I'm supposed to introduce myself!

I'm from the Maritimes in Canada. I'm thirty-three and prefer to call myself eccentric as opposed to crazy. I am one of the proponents of the philosophy that you don't have to be crazy to write, but it sure helps.

I've been writing for the last three and a half years. I love Science-Fiction, but some of my short stories have delved into Horror and Regular Fiction. I've completed one novel and I'm going to start the second draft of the second novel, once I've popped out a few more short stories in the interim.

That's about it!

Thanks,

Kris Powers


----------



## Gumby

Hi Kris, welcome.  Sounds like you've been very busy writing, congratulations on finishing your novel.


----------



## powerskris

*Thanks!*

Thank-you for the welcome!

I have a writing colleague that I have regular correspondance with, but I want to broaden my horizons and get a more objective opinion from my comrades!


----------



## Boddaert

Hi guys

Yep another newbie, but only as far as this site is concerned as I am a little 'over the hill' myself. Having reached the time of life when I can spend some time and effort on myself I have this hankering to try and improve my poetry. Okay, okay, sit down at the back there and stop laughing.

I have been writing on and off for a number of years and prefer fiction. But in there has been the odd poem. 

Now I know that I'm going to get some remarks by this next statement, but - to date - I haven't really enjoyed reading poetry all that much. Given how much I've written, I'm wondering if anyone could point me in teh direction of some short, punchy work as I just hate long rambling ones.

Okay then, that's me - now I'm off to explore the site further.


----------



## wurdguy

Boddaert: Most poetry written by us amateurs is an exercise in wretched excess. Years ago, at the dawn of the Age of the WWW, I occasionally visited the poetry forum on AOL. Wow. Not saying I hung around a long time, but I did read at least part of several thousand poems, and besides the one I published, I only ever saw one worth reading to the end. Just that one.

A Scotsman who writes poetry, fancy that. Didn't that Burns fellow say pretty much everything you lads have to say?

Wurd


----------



## Boddaert

Wurdguy

Glad to see I'm not the only one that struggles. But I have to admit to misleading you a little. You see *hangs head in shame* I'm only a psuedo scot as I originate from England. Woe oh woe!

The Badger


----------



## wurdguy

Badger, I know a little about the UK, like for instance, your big city taxi drivers are arguably some of the world's brightest people. Stands to reason, considering the incredibly complex maze they navigate each and every workday. 

As for being English, that's not such a bad thing. I have a number of close friends who suffer from that affliction and they seem to do better than okay. They can even tolerate beans served for breakfast, which I find remarkable.

Fill your boots, man.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Greetings, Boddaert! Welcome to WF! :hi:


----------



## Boddaert

Why thank you for your greeting, The Fuhrer02. I don't know why but I already feel a better writer just meeting you all.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

@ Boddaert: No problem! 

Btw, want a cookie? :cookie:


----------



## said_what

Hello, I'm Robin. I have aspirations of becoming a freelance writer. I'm on here in hope of getting some feedback on my writing, and some information about how to pursue a career in freelance writing.


----------



## Gumby

Boddaert, welcome to the site. Glad you've joined us.

Robin, welcome! Poke around a bit, you may find what you're looking for.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Hello, Robert! Welcome to WF! :hi:


----------



## arkayye

Consider this a precursor to a proper Introductory thread. Hello to one and all. I have been connected to WF since 2004 and many members that were here back then have now moved and so it is time for me to start afresh. With each other's help and support we can get the most out of this site. You will find me almost exclusively in the poetry sections of WF. See you there.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome back arkayye, glad you found your way back here.


----------



## arkayye

Gumby said:


> Welcome back arkayye, glad you found your way back here.


 
Thanks Gumby, it's good to be home... it's been way too long. )


----------



## carlacano

Hello, 
I'm Carla. I have always written things, but have never been a writer. Well, I am changing that. I now am working toward being a full time writer. I love to research and have been trying my hand at some fiction. I enjoy reading and really don't like any one genre over another. I like it all. Depends on my mood. My children have grown and are never at home anymore so I work on my writing. I am getting ready to work on writing a novel in a month...I am not sure how that will go but that is the plan stan....hope you all are having a great night.
Carla


----------



## Gumby

Hi Carla, welcome to the site. Hope you have better luck getting stan to follow the plan, he never listened to  me.


----------



## carlacano

Thanks for the welcome Gumby...I think I will need all the luck I can get, but so far, so good. If I can just keep the momentum.  
Carla


----------



## yasmin098

Helloooo 
I'm Yasmin & I'm a student doing my A-Levels atm. My dream is to be a writer, preferably a novelist but I'd be very happy as a poet or zoologist until my talents as a spy are discovered by MI5 .... I only restarted writing what I'd define as 'proper' poetry in December as I used to feel extremely self-confident about my work :/ however, I realise that whilst my poems are still incredibly personal, it would be lovely to obtain critique and feedback from a wider variety of talented writers instead of only a very trusted English teacher at school.
Thanks a lot!x


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to the site yasmin.


----------



## Sue Owen

Sorry I've been a bit lax in getting my introduction posted but never seem to have enough time to do the things I really want to do.  I'm about 3/4 of the way through my first book and hope to have it done and published in a few months.  I'm looking at self-publishing because it seems to have some success and I frankly don't have the time to wait for a publisher to see how brilliant I am.  I work full time in technology and am studying to get my PhD .... few more years for that.  I'm enjoying this forum because of all the activity and love that I can post without criticism.  Hope you'll see me a lot!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Sue, better late than never.


----------



## Stephanie Jones

Hi there! 
I just posted something under the wrong thread. I just joined and cannot figure out how to change it. 
I posted it under Fiction, but it should be Non Fiction. Either way, comments are appreciated. 
This is my second post, excited to be here!


----------



## Glass Pencil

Hi.

My name is Erick. Just another guy tumbling through his 20s into that great and distant beyond we call adulthood. I used to write a lot of poetry, mostly self interested nonsense but I suppose some of it might have had some merit. I'm interested in science fiction, fantasy to some degree and tend to write with a utilitarian perspective. I haven't written much in the past 3 years for whatever reason and would like to change that.

I hope to share many verses and passages with like minded persons, hopefully some of it's worth reading!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

:hi: Hello there, Glass Pencil! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## frogsandflies

Hello,
I'm a complusive writer who is always lurking for inspiration. The most rewarding compensation I could ever recieve for my writing is positive feedback, I feed off of it and it often fuels my drive to write more (this mild-obsession was spawned from it long long ago, in a galaxy not so far away). Otherwise talentless I take a great deal of pride in writing, but am always welcomely open to criticism, and am happy to offer an amateur perspective as more of a lover of reading, than an expert in writing. So if you're looking for a general audiences opinion rather than an experts criticism, please ask me to review your writing.


----------



## Gumby

Hi frogsandflies, welcome to the site. You sound like you will fit right in here with us.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Hi there, frogs! Welcome to WF!


----------



## zk993

*Ni Hao!*

hi i'm zk, that's the initials of my Chinese name. And i am a Chinese. just like reading, used to like writing. 

i don't know if there' only me that thinks Chinese are now too busy thinknig about how to make money and be rich. i am now teaching English in a high school in Zhejiang , one of the most rich provinces in China. teachers around me are all doning sth else besides teaching, say, real estate, stock, which makes me feel i'm too lazy or ashamed of being poor.Maybe that's a typical picture of China：prostitutes are not despicable, the poor are. don't i want to be rich???? yes. maybe that's why i feel anxiety almost everyday. i was a happy guy, now i'm beginning to think i'm not.
English is my major.i fell in love with it in high school when i found great fun from my first high shool english teacher.not because of his expertise in English, (maybe my classmates never think he is a good English teacher that can help them get into better colleges), but because of his humor and demeanor. it's a kind of attitude to life which i find i can not adopt in my life.
i wasted my college life in shanghai busy doing part-time tutoring jobs to support my expense on dates with first love, who was in a 1000-km away city then.i think i was happy then. half happy, half depressed. a nerd good at getting high marks in exams of high school lost himself in college in a big city. country boy's trouble in china, simple and stupid.
now in a high school again, not good at office politics. i have to say i really hate those noisy women teachers. man, too noisy.
today, while searching for info on "born again nonsmoker", i found this site. 
wondering anyone will be interested in an ordinary Chinenese's self intro.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

*pops open the Chinese writing software*

我好！

Glad to have a fellow Chinese on board. Welcome to the forums, ZK! :hi:


----------



## Gumby

Hi zk, welcome to the site.  It's very nice to meet you, I am glad you found us today, though, I have to wonder why you were searching for a born again nonsmoker. Come to think of it, we probably do have a few of them here afterall.


----------



## zk993

hi, TheFuhrer02. Glad 2 meet you!!!


----------



## zk993

hi, Gumby. i'm teaching the students a new unit titled "A Healthy Life" in the textbook, and not sure about who the born again nonsmokers really are. So i searched it. Now i get it: there's no such person born in my school. One old guy in the office once announced with certainty  he would quit smoking and eat fruits instead. But the office still smells.


----------



## TrutSeeker

Hey guys. Just joined on in my ever present quest to find editors, reviewers and general helpers in sharpening my craft. Looking forward to razor sharp criticism and reading other peoples work. Currently I am going to school full time for psychology and working nights as local waste managements services. Other then that my life is a passive one.

(TrutSeeker is supposed to be TruthSeeker, but can't seem to fix typo)


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Truthseeker.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Greetings, Truthseeker! Hope you find what you're looking for here in WF! :thumbl:


----------



## Sir Doctor

Hi, everybody!
I just joined. You guys can call me Sir, if you want. I'm also fine with any nickname you might come up with later.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Sir, welcome.  gee, I feel like a kid calling you Sir.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Hello there, Sir! Welcome to Writing Forums! :hi:


----------



## AvA

Finally, a writer's forum! It's not even funny (and possibly retarded) how long it took me to find one. So, without further ado, hello everyone!

@TheFuhrer02

Well, hello there. I assume you are who I think you are


----------



## Gumby

Hello there and welcome to the site.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Why, hello AvA! :hi: What took you so long to get here? X\'D

Welcome to the site! You'll find it fun and better here, I assure you.


----------



## sci-fi rules

Hi,
Just come across this forum while writing a book. I live in England and I am a Student. I hope to be a writer when I am older.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Hi there, Sci-fi! Welcome to WF!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to the site Sci-Fi.


----------



## Morda

Hi, I am Morda, I write in russian and german, can anyone help me revise my english? pleasssse


----------



## Gumby

Hi Morda, welcome.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Privet, Morda! I'm not that fluent in Russian, but I have a fair grasp of the German language. However, we have an expert in Deutsch here. Her name is Nickie. She can greatly help you with your problem.

Welcome to Writing Forums, Morda!


----------



## susiehaynes

hello!

it's me Susan. i am new here. and i am enjoying. i hope to enjoy more. and to learn something new. i love writing.

more power!


----------



## Hawke

Welcome to the community, Susan.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Hello, Susie! Welcome to the forums! :hi:


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to the site, Susan.


----------



## fortysixandtwo

Hi everyone! :razz:

If you'll permit, a little about myself:

I'm a 26 year old student from Ireland, currently studying medicine. I love music and playing guitar. Can you guess my favourite band? :smile:

I've read books since I was little and I absolutely love it. I love book shops and libraries. I can't really explain why but part of me finds being around books very soothing. For a long time recently I only read non-fiction but now I'm getting back into the wonderful world of stories and imagination. 

Then one day recently I had the thought: _why don't I try writing one of those story-thingies myself?_

Cue lightbulb, google searches, youtube, writing advice, King's 'On Writing', more youtube, more google, and finally here.

I'm going to read more, write more, and hopefully some time in the future post some of my own stories. One thing I've noticed already is that writing is hard. Bloody hard! But I love it. I love the complete and utter freedom that I can create something that never was.

I aim to work hard at it, read plenty of posts and take lots of advice from the lovely people here.

Thanks, 
_fortysixandtwo_


----------



## Gumby

Hi there, and welcome! Yes, writing is hard, but well worth the effort.


----------



## ljordain

Hi, my name is Lana, and I have started writing a couple of years ago. Now I am publishing my book, it's actually a combination of my previous three books, published in Russian language. I've almost finished translating it into English, will publish it after the Russian version. I am here to present my short creation, dedicated to the recent events in Japan. It's just happened that my only son lives in Tokyo and has been witnessing all that horror. Please follow me in the topic with Prose stories, the name is "Lave Ballad(letter to son)".


----------



## Hawke

Hi, Lana. Welcome to the community.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Welcome to the forums, Lana!


----------



## ljordain

thanks!


----------



## storypotion

Hi,

because of how sensitive I am about my work I write under the pen name Skip Tumalu McDarlin but you can call me skippy  
I have been writing for 11 years now, mostly poetry and short stories but for the past year i have been trying to work on a novel. 
I hope to collaberate with other writrs and make some new friends.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Welcome to the forums, Skip!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to the site Lana. 

Skip, what a cute pen name. I always loved that little song.  Welcome.


----------



## NedKelly

Hi my name's Aidan Kelly and I'm a plasterer from Birmingham, England, I also do gag cartoons which have been published in a few magazines in England, (and a native American one in Montana, for some reason) including Private Eye, Viz and The Spectator. I enjoy reading the excellent stories posted on your forum so I thought I'd have a go at writing a story.  I've posted the beginning of my crime story 'Opportunity Knocks" on the other thread.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Aiden, I like your cartoon.


----------



## NedKelly

Thanks Gumby. I meant to post it under my name as an avatar but I obviously messed up. I'll sort it out soon.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Welcome to the forums, Aiden! Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## ljordain

Hello, Clive, and welcome to this site!
My name is Lana Jordain, and I am new to this place myself, but very glad that I came across it. I am publishing my book in a hard cover now, but would like to try it in an e-version too. May be your company and I will get to know each other better in the future.


----------



## ThreadWhisperer

I go by TW for short and have been writing for many years. I enjoy poetry and fantasy writing the most but have done some other stuff as well. I am a descriptive writer and often times can get carried away but I do try to keep it within reason. Succinct and concise are not my strong points, but then I write as I speak mostly so at least here you can click away from my babbles. LOL 

I look forward to reading the many stories already posted to the site and will share some of my own as well. Anything I share is very open to critique and feedback even if it is in the final form I intend to have it, the information given to me will most certainly be considered for future writes etc, so please know I welcome any feedback willing to be given, and appreciate it very much when it is.

All the best,
TW


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Hello, TW and welcome to Writing Forums! :hi:


----------



## Gumby

Welcome TW, look forward to seeing you around the forums.


----------



## ThreadWhisperer

Thank you both for the kind welcome, I'm already enjoying several pieces!!


----------



## stephbee

I'm steph, i write poems to release my stress, the things i write, are about my life and the things i face. The words that are put together, explain a story, of a day in the life of a troubled fifteen year old girl, me.


----------



## Gumby

Hi stephbee, welcome to the site. Fifteen is a hard age, sorry to hear you are troubled. Maybe sharing your work here can help relieve some of that stress.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

[video=youtube;Pb-K2tXWK4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb-K2tXWK4w[/video]

Fifteen is indeed a tough age, but I am sure you can go through it.

Welcome to the forums, Steph! :hi:


----------



## stephbee

i'm not really sure how this whole cite works to be honest, i don't exactly know how to post my poems up.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

^ Posting can be a bit confusing for starters, but its actually quite east. Just check out the poetry boards. Once in there, you'll see a "post new thread" button. It's a big blue thing that you can see at the top left corner of the screen just above the forum sub-categories. And don't worry 'bout the categories yet. The staff will be able to help you with categorizing your works at this point, since you're new. Once you click the button, you'll be lead to a new page that has an edit post form box. Type in the poem and press post. There you go!

Hope this helps!


----------



## stephbee

thankkk you so much,i appreciate it! i think i found it, i'm hoping it's the write one.


----------



## Jessie Belle

Howdy! I'm Jess, 31, scientist with creative tendencies. I have finally decided it's time to write my book, but think I should practice a little first as I haven't written creatively (except for poetry) since I was in school! I feel the urge to share some of my experiences in a semi-autobiographical account of my unsheltered life. My first (very) short story is called 'Gaia's Theory', and I posted it in the last hour. I'd love some feedback / advice. Thanks peeps! x


----------



## Lubu

Hi I wish to be a writer, I just started on my first book. Hopeful it will be good enough to be publist. but it my frist time so who knows.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

I know this isn't exactly the best way to start a greeting but my OCD kicked in hard.



Lubu said:


> Hi I wish to be a writer, I just started on my first book. Hopeful it will be good enough to be publist. but it my frist time so who knows



Should've been "published" and "first."

Sorry 'bout that.

Anyway, Welcome to the forums, Lubu! :hi:


----------



## Chris Pingel

Hi


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Greetings, Chris and welcome to the site! :hi:


----------



## Fleetlord_Atvar

Hi everyone. I needed a minor change from what I've been doing with my spare time, so I decided to see what was going on here. I am not a spambot.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Jess, Lubu, Chris and Fleetlord. Welcome to the site.:hi:


----------



## TheFuhrer02

:hi: Hi, not a spambot Fleetlord! 

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Fire525

Hello, finally decided to register on this site. So this is where you went Krieg .


----------



## TheFuhrer02

^ O hi thar, Fire! Welcome to the Writing Forums! :hi:


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Fire.


----------



## DuKane

Hello to everyone, one day I shall be a great writer. Once someone produces a pen with a spellchecker!


----------



## Nickie

Welcome to all those who joined recently!


Nickie


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Another Filipino! _Mabuhay, Kabayan!_ Welcome to the Writing Forums! :hi:


----------



## DuKane

TheFuhrer02 said:


> Another Filipino! _Mabuhay, Kabayan!_ Welcome to the Writing Forums! :hi:


 
Er.......Ah, sorry ngunit Ako ay mula sa UK. At paggawa ng mabuti sa Tagalog hanggang sa nagpunta ako sa Bohol. Magsalita iba't ibang mga wika doon!
Ngunit salamat!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Sorry 'bout that. Never thought you were a Brit. Still, welcome to the forums! And glad to have someone who has some interest in our country.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Dukane.


----------



## JSchwartzkopf

Hello, I'm an avid writer (and reader) and I came across these forums thinking this could be a nice fit for a guy like me.  I'm into fiction mostly and I hope someday to have a novel (or thirty) in a bookstore someday.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Greetings, and welcome to the site!


----------



## Gumby

Hi JS, that's a wonderful dream to have. Welcome.


----------



## Dragonsooth

I'm totally not a robot...at least, I'm pretty sure.  Unless my fiance lied about where these two kids came from...which is unlikely but completely possible.  Then there's the fact that I allude to humor, which may just be a motherboard trying to understand the human psyche more, but I'm successful in getting giggles more often than those TV robots...oops, did I just write that out loud?  
Hey all, Dragonsooth here, looking foward to quipping back and forth in a PG fashion with at least seven of y'all, preferably newbie writer's like me who haven't published yet and therefore not looking down their noses at me.  A strange thing...noses...


----------



## Custard

Yea sometimes they are...... but hey welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Gumby

As long as they stay out of my business and don't get out of joint too easily.  (noses) Welcome to the site.


----------



## De Batz

Hello! I've just posted my own thread, but thought I'd peek into here to introduce myself. I've picked some ludicrous literary pseudonym, but I'm really just Andy. Trying to concentrate on writing, but have rapidly become addicted to posting on forums about writing, thereby distracting myself from the original purpose...


----------



## Gumby

Ah Andy, I see you've fallen into the trap with so many of us.  It quickly becomes an addiction for sure. Welcome.


----------



## De Batz

I'd go as far as to say that internet forums have already kiboshed one of my hobbies: I play guitar, and throughout my early twenties spent much more time discussing playing guitar (and equipment) than I ever did practising. At least writing on forums has the advantage of being _writing_. Talking about how good or bad a guitar is does not make one a better guitar player...


----------



## DuKane

To The Fuhrer02:
Apologies for delay in replying,  No problem, I am more than surprised that you didn't have a good natured chuckle at my attempted Tagalog as most have done here!!
Oh and YES! I have to agree, What a wonderful country made even better by the inhabitants!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

^ Nah, your tagalog was understandable anyway, and its the thought that matters, right?


----------



## Frivle Dilby

Hi, I'm pretty new at this. Hope you all enjoy my stories and can help me improve. Seeya round the forum.


----------



## Lubu

welcome


----------



## Custard

Welcome to the forums Frivel !!


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Greetings, Frivle! Welcome to WF! :hi:


----------



## Gumby

Hi Frivle, welcome to the site.


----------



## Yako

Hello all ye poets and pen pushing scribes,
I've been perusing your site with immense merriment. So I'll step forth from the shadows:  I am Yako!  
I'm looking forward to hours of pretentious poems, copious compendiums, scrupulous spelling, and especially some good ol' fashioned back-breaking banter.
Forgive me, I'm not always this geeky.  I write poetry, short stories, and songs for the most part. I always love some good feedback, and some like-minded acquaintances.


----------



## Custard

Welcome to WF Yako!!


----------



## Gumby

Hi Yako, welcome to the site. :hi:


----------



## siouxj73

Hi everyone, my name is Sue, I'm located in Brisbane in the great land of Aus(tralia). I started writing for fun when I was nine, and my writing has pretty much been for my own entertainment. I'm currently concentrating on blogging, and looking forward to meeting some like minded peeps. I am currently back at uni, studying law full time, and mother to a gorgeous 8 year old (who has started writing her own movie script with no prompting from me!)


----------



## Carina

Hi, I'm Carina, and i'm a newbie here... could someone help me out?


----------



## Hawke

Hey Siouxj and Carina. Welcome to the community. 

Carina: For help, please feel free to PM me or any of the staff.


----------



## Custard

Welcome to the forum! Feel free to post guys!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to you both, Sue and Carina.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

To Yako, Sue and Carina, hello and welcome to WF! Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## MCoorlim

Hello, glad to be here.


----------



## Custard

Welcome to WF Coorlim!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Gumby

Hi catriona, welcome to the forums. This site has lots of good rummaging available. Good luck with the wedding song.


----------



## Lubu

Welcome


----------



## cgrant

Hello, I'm a new, amateur writer.  I mostly write for fun but I think it would be really cool to get published and have a hard copy of something that I worked hard on.  

I've got a blog with a few of my early stories and the ones that aren't on the blog are self-published for the Kindle on Amazon.com.  I can't wait to see what other writers are up to and hopefully pick up a few tips on how I can improve my own work.


----------



## grandbudda

Hi I'm a new aspiring writer looking to find out if people would like to read my stuff. I had a serious heart attack about a year ago and in the past year have returned to writing after a 36 year absence. Anyway I love to write and my particular interest is alternate history. My dream is to get published by someone who thinks I have some real potential, otherwise I will just keep writing anyway because I love it.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome cgrant, look forward to hearing of your experience with kindle. 

grandbudda, glad you've returned to writing, the joy it brings us to write can't be measured in money. Though that wouldn't be a bad thing, either.


----------



## Vasioth

Hello first time I've posted on the forums, names Adam; I've been a member for awhile now but I've been more just reading stories here then anything else. I've been wanting to find a place to post work I've done for awhile now and got overly excited when I found the existence of this site  . I'm never particularly good at these (introductions I mean) but I think that this is suffice  !


----------



## Gumby

Hi Adam, glad you've joined us. 

Kylie, look forward to your participation in the site. Welcome.


----------



## Cobra Rosa

I have words in my mind that needs letting out. English words, which is odd, as I'm a swede myself. Can't help it, just love the way English words look and sound. Happy to be here!


----------



## Tala

*Ok Hello*

'Tala' here, hi everyone. I am new. I am writing a children's book and it is doing my head in..not a good start!!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Cobra Rosa, I look forward to reading those words when you let them out here. 

Welcome Tala, I am working on a children's book too.


----------



## Tala

Thankyou Gumby, I forgot to say I am located in Central London


----------



## angelling31

Hi, my name is Angel and I love to write books and read other's as well. I'm only 17 from South East London, been writing since I was 11


----------



## Lubu

Hi angel, writing for 6 years, wow you must be a pretty awesome writer by now, looking forward to reading your work.


----------



## angelling31

hehe well I'm not awesome but I'm getting there


----------



## cosmickev

Hi, my name is Kevin and I just started writing, mainly just for fun. I'm interested in getting better at writing though so that one day I can have a story of mine published =)


----------



## Moostafus

Hi everybody!

     My name is Steve, and I am an aspiring writer. I hope that by joining this online community that I can get the feedback on my work that I find lacking in my personal life, and make some friends too.  All to often when I have shown my work to others I get the common platitudes,
     "I like it." or,
     "It's good."  I would say that the most constructive critique of my work has been,
     "I think your really starting to find your voice."  All of which are mildly frustrating.
     My literary heroes are Stephen King (for his character's depth and color), Clive Barker (I find him darkly poetic and the way he seems to bend the words to suit his purpose is amazing), Ray Bradbury (for showing that you don't need a degree to be an amazing author and for the way his words seem to flow with an almost lyrical quality), and Robert Anton Wilson (simply because I have never seen someone lead you on a journey quite like he does Fiction or Non-Fiction) among a multitude of others.  I have never felt a passion for something quite like writing, and am completely open to critique, criticism, and the like.  After years of internet posting I have learned not to read emotions into text where there are none meant, and to ask for clarification whenever possible.  Just because we might disagree doesn't mean we cant be civil, cordial, or even possibly friends.  Thank you for the opportunity, privilege, and pleasure of posting some of my work here.

                      Moostafus.


----------



## Gumby

> After years of internet posting I have learned not to read emotions into text where there are none meant, and to ask for clarification whenever possible. Just because we might disagree doesn't mean we cant be civil, cordial, or even possibly friends. Thank you for the opportunity, privilege, and pleasure of posting some of my work here.


I like your thinking here, if only all felt this way. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Nicky

Hi, I'm Nick.

I like to write. I have a mess of shelved projects that I've recently started revisiting because I'm not getting any younger and I'd like to publish something before I die. I joined here wanting to be surrounded by other writers no matter how outlandish or eccentric their personalities might be and hoped to get into critiquing and having some of my stuff critiqued as well. Though truth be told I'm probably more selfish deep down and am only interested in getting feedback instead of giving it. But I can change. Just give me a chance.

Okay, now you say something.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

To Moostafus and Nicky, welcome to Writing Forums! :hi:


----------



## Gumby

Hi Nick, welcome.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Greetings, Martin! Welcome to WF!


----------



## Gumby

Hi Mart, welcome.


----------



## BandanaBunny

Hi. I'm BandanaBunny, and I am a writer. Wow. I feel like I am standing in front of a classroom. 
I am a mostly stay at home mom who decided that I would never forgive myself if I didn’t write the story that has been haunting my dreams. So one month after my monkey was born I sat down and seriously began to write. (Which is a challenge when my fourteen month old began ripping trim off the wall.) 
I never realized how much I didn’t know until I began to weave a whole new world. I am currently in a slump and I am turning to you, my new support group. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Gumby

Hi B.B. welcome to the site.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Hi there, BB! Welcome to WF! :hi:


----------



## baldauthor

Hello all,

I am a fairly new writer.  I have been thinking of writing for a while now, but never really "had the time".  I am a father of 5 and currently a government contractor in Baghdad, Iraq.  Needless to say, I have a WHOLE lot of free time now, so I figure it's the best time to get my book going.  I am currently working on the research and set up for a novel, and it involves many things that I am faced with the dilema of how to write it.  There are things I want to incorporate in my book, but I have to be careful how I write it as some of it could be seen as classified.  Although I would never write anything that would compromise the safety and well being of my soldiers (and sailors), there are things I want to incorporate in my book allong the technology lines, and I am slowly wading through it.  I hope to get some great information and support from this group, and i hope to offer the same.

thanks


----------



## Gumby

Hi baldauthor, welcome to the site.


----------



## BabaYaga

Hi All, 

While I have been writing since I was a child, I am sad to say that in the last few years the majority of my 'craft' has been pimped out to put words in the mouths of executives and pseudo celebs and to sell everything from bath soap to bandwidth. I recently started writing for pleasure again and, while I'm more terrified now than ever because these works actually mean something to me, I'm excited to have found this forum and I'm looking forward to learning about and falling in love with writing all over again.


----------



## Gumby

Hi BabaYaga, interesting name.  Welcome to the site, I can understand completely what you are saying. But no worries, we rarely bite.


----------



## Lucario

Hey, I'm Lucario! Bet you can guess where I got my username! And I'm new...younger writer...been writin' for as long as I can remember. Can't wait to post!


----------



## Storms

Hello all, I am Drew Storms.   I was looking for the finest writing forum available, and here I am!   College graduate with double business major, working now as a paralegal.  It is a strange time for me and I hope to get back into writing and in the near future publish work through smashwords.


----------



## Rotntothecor

Hi there, I am Rotntothecor and I love to write. I also love to read. One day I was reading a book, but didn't care for it. I remember thinking: If I were writing this, I'd write it this way. Next thing I knew, I was writing out list of characters and a plot.  I'm looking forward to the end of it to see how it will come out.  I've found some of my characters have changed the course of the book, but I'm interested to see if I can bring it back to the original ending.

Stephen King was the first author I'd read outside school, and his descriptive abilities draws you into his stories. Dean Koontz is also amazing, but sometimes he freaks me out. For fun, I read Janet Evanovich or Nora Roberts. I also go to the library and randomly pick out paper backs. Sometimes they're hits and other times misses. I hope one day to create at least one hit.

Thank you for having me, I look forward to forumnizing :coffeescreen:


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Lucario. 

Welcome to you, Storms and also to you, Rotntothecor.


----------



## Hawke

Hey Lucario, Storms and Rotntothecor. Welcome to the community. 

Rotntothecor: King, Koontz and Roberts? Excellent taste!


----------



## Agitux

*"Nerd who love writing"*
So hello. My name is Agita. And i really enjoyed writing because i could show my feelings. Since two years i started to write and i wrote one novel (almoust). I have wrote 147pages but i don't know is it great or totally scam. When i'm writing i fell my soul and it fell like i'm living the dram from book pages. My book pages. :wink:


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Agita :hi:


----------



## The Keaton

Hi everyone,

I'm a 20 year old guy. Came to this writing forum of necessity, I wanted an outlet to post my writings and have people judge them. Like everyone else I guess?

I like to think that I have a  unique writing style. I tend to write very intelligently, to the point, but my professors like to say that it's not wholly organized and never quite hits the A mark. A lot like my personality. Which i'm fine with. Trying to impress people is hard anyway. I like to break the rules. I like to be surprised. Reading something that follows a basic pattern and uses the same vocabulary, where I can always guess the next few words, is pretty maddening. So I don't write like that.
My basic philosophy is to limit myself. Use as few words as it needs to be what you mean it to be. And sometimes you've got to go crazy and break your own rules.

I write mostly short stories; fiction or non. Anything longer than a few pages tends to burn me out, but I would like to learn to write longer things better.

Don't read as much as I would like to. A lot of books lately have bored me.

Not really interested in publishing anything long. But it would be nice to have my short stories published and make some cash on them. I'm a poor college student!

Excited to share some of my stuff with you guys.

-Keaton


----------



## Bilston Blue

Hi Keaton

Welcome to the forums

I share your sentiments on writing short fiction. I think I prefer writing that because, simple as it sounds, when I begin one I can already see the end, even if I don't know what the ending will be. Something novel length will, I think, seem more appealing and less daunting with time and confidence.

Happy writing and get posting some of those stories.


----------



## Sean Elizabeth

_Hello!

_Sean's my middle name, but I wish it was my first! I've been writing since I was very young, when everything was in caps because those were the easiest letters.

I LOVE words: reading, writing, singing, anythign that involves words in anyway. I memorize them, I drop them like breaths, and I never miss the chance to look one up (I should be a Gold Member on Dictionary.com). :thumbr:

My only problem is that I am very shy (hence my use of a pseudonym) and I've only just started sharing my writing. I joined this site because:
A) people have been getting mad at me for not publishing/sharing/holding on to my work. A sign I'm doing something right, but not the action I especially wanted to take.
B) my friend suggested this site to me because we write a lot together and he joined it for to get some help (because I can't ALWAYS be his spell-check/muse!). Of course, now I'm having trouble finding him, and I feel like a fish out of water already. 

I slam down poetry when I want a quick fix, and take my time with my stories. I like to be in depth, graphic, and try to get inside the heads of my readers with emotional feedback so profuse it drips off the pages (helps when YOU'RE the one blubbering or spouting anger like it isn't all in your head!). Sci-fi/Fantasy are my favorite genres, but I tend to finish my historical fiction more often.

I'm hoping to pick up new techniques, words, friends, and Lazy Sunday Reading Material the while I'm here, and if anyone actually stayed to read my 'short' (for me, anyways) introduction, I applaude your tenacity to sit through my vague humor and sarcastic mannerisms!


----------



## Bilston Blue

> words
> I never miss the chance to look one up


Your first post on here, and it's a contender for post of the week, if only there were such a thing. One of my bug-bears, people who spend hours writing and can't find thirty seconds to check the spelling of a word they've never used before, or are uncertain of. 

It should be compulsory for everyone on these forums to own a dictionary, and to read it at least twice a week.

Here are a few for you to hand out as you get to know people around the site :book: :book: :book: :book: 

Though seriously, welcome to the forums. :hi:


----------



## Sean Elizabeth

Thank you!
Bug-bears, that's going to be my word of the day. hahaha
I'm going to have to pick up on the emotocons, or do certain come with promotion?


----------



## Baron

Sean Elizabeth said:


> Thank you!
> Bug-bears, that's going to be my word of the day. hahaha
> I'm going to have to pick up on the emotocons, or do certain come with promotion?



Welcome to WF.

If you go to the advanced screen to reply (the "Go Advanced" button beneath the quick reply box)  Then you'll find a good selection of emoticons.


----------



## Sean Elizabeth

_Merci Beaucoup, _Baron!
(Star Trek is SICKTASTIC; had to say it)


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Agita, The Keaton and Sean Elizabeth. :hi:


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome Keaton and Sean :hi:


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Greetings and welcome to WF! :hi:


----------



## J.B-West

Hi, 

My name is Jacob and I am a shop assistant however any time I do manage to get free I spend writing. I love crime, mystery and sci-fi genres although I'm open to reading pretty much anything I can get my hands on. My favourite author is Jonathan Maberry. I have numerous ideas for stories, some which I have started and others which I cannot wait to start. I look forward to sharing with the board.

Jacob


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to WF Jacob.


----------



## Brock

Hello all.  My name is Brock.  I'm 37 years old, have three girls and a great wife.  I just love to write—period.  It is my passion.  No one has ever read anything of mine except my college Professor and my wife.  I am seeking direction with my writing; it's like an itch that won't go away.  I'm not exactly sure what it is that I'm looking for—something more than a hobby; some sort of direction, calling, duty; I really don't know.  I have always been one to think outside the box, sometimes to a fault.  I have always been very private with my writing and this is the first time I have joined anything like this.  I really look forward to meeting and getting to know everyone.  I have a lot to learn.


----------



## alanmt

Welcome, Brock!


----------



## Bilston Blue

Welcome JB, and Brock, to the forums. Have a good time on here. Happy writing.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Welcome to the newest members, Brock and Jacob! :hi:


----------



## Brock

Thanks everyone!  

Alanmt,  That is the cutest pic ever!


----------



## alanmt

Thanks!  Like most parents, I think she's the cutest child ever!


----------



## Gumby

Hi Brock, welcome.


----------



## Syal

My name is Syal (sort of).  

I've been in one writing group in my life, but ended up leaving because I couldn't keep up with their hectic pace of "One three-page story per month".  I'm a pretty big fan of run-on sentences (they have that tough-as-nails, not-giving-up-even-though-I-know-I-should charm), semicolons (to better support run-on sentences), and parentheses (which I'm sure is shocking).  I'm wretched at character development, and inevitably find my protagonists (and antagonists) are loners who spend most of their time sitting around not doing anything.

I'm trying to get into the flow of writing; I've had story ideas bouncing around my head for years, and they just keep piling up.  Most of them have pretty similar settings and characters, but hopefully that will stop if I actually put them down somewhere.  I'm here with the idea that actually talking to other writers will energize me enough to fill in the blanks between scenes (or at least the blanks _in_ scenes).

Favorite authors include, but are not limited to:  Isaac Asimov, Douglas Adams, Patrick McManus and Orson Scott Card.


----------



## Brock

Welcome Syal!

Hi Gumby,
Beautiful dogs and horse.  What kind of horse is he?


----------



## Gumby

Hi Syal, welcome to the forums!

Brock, he's an Arabian. Getting old though, I'm going to have to get a younger horse, soon so I can retire him.  Yours is very beautiful too, do you have very many?


----------



## Brock

It looks like you have taken good care of him over the years.  We have two: Tex, a Tennesse Walker (the one you see), and Brownie, a quarter horse.  They are both around 8 years old.  I love em, but my Doberman is my true bud... don't know what I'd do without him.


----------



## Gumby

It just doesn't get much better than dogs and horses.


----------



## Hawke

Welcome to the community, all. 

By the by, I absolutely agree about dogs and horses.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome JB, Brock and Syal! :hi:

Hope you enjoy your time here WF.


----------



## Kel Sicarius

I'm a student, who loves to write. English and Philosophy are my favourite subjects - the rest I guess I don't bother with. I roleplay online a lot, and take inspiration from storylines that I create. I enjoy writing any stories I guess, from dark families with an aspiration to rule the world to a militant organisation designed to protect the meek from evil. I try to write novels, but the "filler" bits always leave me at a bit of a dead end - if I looked around, I'd find loads of dead end books where I've wrote the first few, thrilling chapters and when it comes to a calm conversation, I sit there thinking... Hmm?


----------



## Hawke

Hi, Kel. Welcome to the community.


----------



## Nacian

Hi all  I am new.
I live in London and love chatting writing and gossips.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Nacian :hi:


----------



## Nacian

Thank you Jinxi


----------



## Gumby

Hi Nacian, welcome to the site.


----------



## Cath Humes

Evening all, I've looked at quite a few writing forums over the last few days and this seems by far the most active and least commercial, so I thought I'd sign up, watch and learn!  I'm hoping to find somewhere that might alleviate the sometime dreadful, sometimes glorious, lonely feeling when I shutn myself away to explore and try to plot and write about the odd world I'm creating from my imagination.  I'm also going to enjoy a good firtle around in the threads picking up tricks and tips and good advice.

Good writing to you all!


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Cath :hi:

I am sure you will enjoy the time you spend here with us.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

Hello, I've been writing for about five years now, and I've been looking for a new writing community that I can talk with other writers.  My writing has reached a point where I'm happy with its level and am working more towards the structure over just the writing.

It's nice to see a large community and I look forward to being a part of it.


----------



## WordsOfLoveSong

Lord Darkstorm said:


> Hello, I've been writing for about five years now, and I've been looking for a new writing community that I can talk with other writers.  My writing has reached a point where I'm happy with its level and am working more towards the structure over just the writing.
> 
> It's nice to see a large community and I look forward to being a part of it.



Hello! and welcome lord darkstorm!


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF LD :hi:


----------



## Elenagance

Hello, I'm Elena and have never been too sharp in the talent of introducing myself. 

Currently I am in the process of studying Fine Art and creative writing here in New York City. I am equally thrilled in viewing and creating art of any kind.


----------



## Lubu

Hi Elena, hows it hanging, I wish you good luck in writing and good luck in your life as well, may I say welcome


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to the forums Elena :hi:


----------



## AdamTLegg

Evening all (well at least evening in the UK I don't know the time wherever you are)
I realise that putting "evening all" may not have much relevance to those who may read this post at a later date however it seemed appropriate at 23:11 local time.
I am a young writer who claims to have a talent for the art but struggles to make it towards the final chapter. 
The reason I joined this forum is to share my ideas for my novel, doors, with like minded individuals and critics alike so I can get a good idea of what to write. 
Having shown my work to close friends including my girlfriend I have gained great feedback from them all which unfortunately doesn't really extend further than "yep that's great" "well done this is excellent!" The praise is uplifting but I feel a critical opinion would be more helpful! 
Adam


----------



## Elenagance

thank you so much for the welcoming !! =)

Welcome Adam!


----------



## Gumby

Hi there and welcome to you both, Adam and Elena.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Adam :hi:


----------



## kiantaloves2write

hi i im kiantaloves2writebjust dropping by to say to everyone on tthe sitenhope you enjiy my stores;im sure iwil enjoy evreyone else stories etc......


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome Kianta :hi:

I hope you enjoy your time here with us.


----------



## Yethhound

*Joining the lines*

Hello everybody. I'm a 21 year old uni student, studying literature and ethnology.  Never written anything before, except a short story for a fantasy contest. My biggest fear is that since English is my secondlanguage, I will never be as good as someone with English as their mother tongue. Sitting down and actually start working on something is pretty hard for me. Don't know if I'm able to start something soon,or have the nerve to post it for review, but at least i can learn by observing and reading other works and opinions.Looking forward to reading your works and making new friends!


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Yethhound :hi:

Why don't you take your time getting to know some of the people in our community first, and then once you feel comfortable you can post some of your works?  There are several members who do not speak English as their first language, but the only way you are going to learn, improve and gain confidence is by giving it your best shot! Hope you enjoy your time here with us!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to you both, Kianta and Yethhound.


----------



## Logan Myrddin

Hello.  I'm Logan.
I write a lot of different kind of things, and I'm also an artist.


----------



## Hawke

Welcome to the community, Logan.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Logan :hi:


----------



## TWMac

Hi everybody!  My name is Todd and I am grateful to have found this community.  I have had a love of the written word my entire life and am hoping to find some direction and some inspiration to help me find my path.

I look forward to the journey and the learning that goes along with that.  Thanks for allowing me the opportunity to share this with you.

Take care.


----------



## AdamTLegg

Hi Todd  I know how you feel. It's nice to talk to people in a similar position who can help constructively with creative ideas  

Welcome to the forum

Adam


----------



## Gumby

Hi Logan and Todd, welcome to the site.


----------



## TWMac

Thanks Adam and Gumby for the warm welcome!  Very much appreciated!:sunny:

Take care.
Todd


----------



## Uneducated Writer

Hi, my name is Matthew. I have been looking for a site that would let me post what I write and receive some feedback on it. I haven't written much, but I enjoy writing. I don't 'write' with my keyboard, I use a pencil and paper. I believe that's why I tend to lose some of what I write and sometimes when I type it up on my computer I can't read some of it. I get into my writing and start 'trying' to write faster but it just comes out as a scribble rather than what I intended. I hope to make some friends on here with some intelligence that's not shared on other social sites. Thanks.


----------



## feralpen

Evening WF;

  I'm _*feralpen*_. I'm looking forward to becoming an active and positive part of your community.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Matthew, welcome. 

feralpen, glad to meet you.


----------



## feralpen

Thank you Gumby;

  I'll try not to break anything ... erm ... expensive while I look around a bit.

fp


----------



## wlzhunter

Hello all, I'm wlz. I write. I make a living as a journalist but I spend as much time as I can afford writing screenplays in the hope that one day I might get them into production. The genres I usually write in are drama, thriller and horror. 

Other than this, my main interests include literatures, philosophy and art history having studied all three at university. I am also very interested in evolutionary psychology as a field of study.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Wiz. Welcome to WF.


----------



## wlzhunter

Thank you very much for the welcome, candid petunia.


----------



## Anjelus

Hello! I'm new here. I'm an undergrad student. I've always found it a difficult (pointless? ) exercise to try describing yourself in a sentence/paragraph/what-have-you so I won't, but I like to write things and so I've been meaning to sign up at an online writing community for a while (years). Finally got around to it :eagerness:


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Anjelus. Welcome to WF! Glad you joined us.


----------



## AliMorris

Hello, my name is Alisha, I am 25 years old, I am recently married, and suprise suprise I am an aspiring writer.  I am working on my first novel, and I joined this website for some constructive criticism.  I have a degree in broadcasting.  I am an excellent sports writer, but I hate sports go figure.   I decided that I do not want to work in my life.  I want to enjoy what I do, so it doesn't feel like constant work and just plain old boring day.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Alisha. Welcome to WF.  Have a look around, play some games and post some criticism for others. You'll get more critiques on your works then. Enjoy the site!


----------



## basejumper400

Hi, I wanted to see what other performance poets are doing. I am experimenting with reader's theaters, but there is so much to learn. Will I be able to post digital poetry here, too? What are you up to?


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF basejumper :hi:

Hope you find all the answers you are looking for.


----------



## DrummerDude

I've been writing for several years now, starting at a local youth fair in Creative writing. Over the years I've received three Honorable Mention awards for my work. I'm now a freshman in college (yay!) and I like to write whenever I'm not playing some sort of musical instrument.
  I tend to write short stories. They are usually humorous short stories which take fairly normal settings and giving them a twist, such as adding an odd character. For a while I had a slight obsession with writing stories about little old ladies, or squirrels. (I have noting against them, I guess I just thought they were funny:?). 
  I enjoy readings by Mark Twain, although I tend to be slightly ADD when reading long books with lots of description.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi DrummerDude. Welcome to WF.  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## DrummerDude

Thanks!


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF DrummerDude :hi:


----------



## NextGen Writer

hi, I am a freelance writer, ghost writer and blogger. I love writing anything made up of words and senteces.


----------



## candid petunia

Hello NextGen Writer. Welcome to WF.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Lexi. Welcome to WF.  This thread is for introducing yourself, nothing like you _have _to post. Just that we get to know you if you do. 
Hope you enjoy your time on the site.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome NextGen and Lexi :hi:


----------



## basejumper400

I'm a poet trying to learn how to act/teach group poetry performance. If I was timid before about the writing, man, what am I going to do in a Voice/Movement class (student) and a written poetry class (teacher)? Just started this week.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome


----------



## garza

NextGen Writer - I'm a journalist, freelance writer, and ghost from a couple of generations back. So should I call myself LastGen? Anyroad, welcome to WF.


----------



## jet

Hi,
Another newbie joining, looking for advice and comments on my writings. I mostly write fantasy fiction, slightly dark, and a little bit morbid at times. I have enjoyed writing for as long as I can remember, and it has always been morbid and depressing. Probably a little worrying.
Look forward to being able to sumbit things for people to read.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi basejumper and jet. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Brendakay

*Hello Everyone*

My writing name is Brenda Kay.  I am a 36 year old mother of four who works for my local newspaper.  I enjoy reading on a regular basis and write daily.  I have dreamt of becoming an author for as long as I can remember.  I enjoy talking to and meeting new people.  I look forward to reading the work of others on here and sharing mine.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Brenda. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Brenda :hi:


----------



## Wegoma

Hello everyone!

I'm Clare, and I've been obsessed with writing ever since I was little. Lately I've been working on fantasy and science-fiction, and re-visiting my childhood to get inspiration for my stories. I came here for a place to get feedback and work on my ideas. I tend to have sudden streaks of inspiration and this also looks like a good way to keep track of my work. It would also be nice to have other writers to talk to.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Clare :hi:

Hope you enjoy your time here with us.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Clare. Welcome to WF.


----------



## basejumper400

*Addendum to introduce yourself*

I'm finding that writing about my life is almost harder than anything else I work on. I feel I've found a magic key, and that is these chat rooms. It is easier to write with a specific audience in mind, even if they are fellow writers. Today I woke up at nine and wrote until four. That is not my usual pattern. But what I really hope is that, old as I am, I can begin to publish on paper. Do you have anything you are posting soon? I hope I can get something this week, although it will take a lot of editing to get it down to chat size!


----------



## lxxv

Hello, 

I'm Peter, I have just started writing a little, and would like some feedback on some of my stories. I've read some of the stories on this forum, and I really enjoyed them. I hope I can contribute and look forward to the feedback.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Peter. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Peter :hi:

Hope you enjoy your time here with us.


----------



## GoonWolf

Sooo I'm Lyndon and I believe in the goodness of creative expression in all it's forms, so here I am.
For me, writing is like creating beautiful images with words instead of paints, because I can't paint to save myself :/
I'd like to see what images other people are creating and hope that even just one person gets a bit of joy out of mine.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Lyndon :hi:


----------



## Arma

Welcome!


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Lyndon. Welcome to WF.


----------



## ASWright

Hi, my name is Alan. I love reading and after dropping out of uni, I decided I would love to be a writer as words are my passion. My favourite genre's are sci fi, fantasy and horror though I tend to read anything and everything near me. I hope you enjoy my attempts to pursue my dream and I look forward to the feedback.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Alan :hi:

Hope you enjoy your time here with us.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Alan. Welcome to WF.


----------



## m alexander

Hi all, I'm Mark, I usually worked self-employed within construction and have done a bit in demolition and pro-football too.  I left school with no qualifications whatsoever, through no fault of my own, but have an education authority recorded high I.Q. which helps me write my books.  I dont see the point of going into higher education so to better my written skills, as i can just pay for an editor to finalise my books for me.  I'm planning on publishing myself, if that doesnt work out then I'll look for a publisher.
I've had one poem published within Islands Moods and Reflections, An Anthology of Verse (I'm using my pen name for this website so you wont be able to find my poem in that book, its a personal poem and i want to keep it personal) and i managed to get a story within Pat Regan's UFO: The Search For Truth.
The 3 books I'm working on now are all about the psychic, spiritual, supernatural, UFO's, prophecies and all similar, and one being about my awful experiences with many English authorities.  The 3 books are all about my own vast personal experiences and capabilities, I'm very accustomed to receiving criticism and disbelief of my claims, so please dont hold back with youre own, I'm accustomed to it and usually win the debates!


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Mark. Welcome to WF. 
Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Mark :hi:


----------



## m alexander

Cheers for the welcome, I'm already enjoying the site, lots of  interesting posts and activity, a lot more so than the previous writers  forums I was once a part of.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to the site, Mark.


----------



## Blissful Lissy

Already started a thread of my own, but just noticed this one. I'm new! Hi, everyone. ^^ Looking forward to getting started here.


----------



## Arkangel

hey im Arkangel im 16 and have been writing for about 3 years...


----------



## Arkangel

i should go and edit my profile


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Arkangel. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Arkangel :hi:


----------



## MyOwnSpokenWill

Not much to say actually....


----------



## Jinxi

Intro's are always daunting 

Welcome MyOwnSpokenWill :hi:


----------



## candid petunia

Hi MyOwnSpokenWill. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Stephen Leslie France

I'm Stephen France. I first started Creative Writing when I was nine years old.


Saves me writing it all out again  

Thanks and I'm not a robot either!

Edit: Link removed by admin


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Stephen. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Stephen :hi:


----------



## Lubu

Wecome to Wf


----------



## Zootalaws

Hello, 

My name is Mike, I live on Borneo and I have had the desire to write something other than technical junk for years. Now I have the time and the impetus, I am just missing the ability, I fear  Or is it just that I have the ability but am missing the practical skills? Time will tell.

I have had little to no experience with creative writing, although I have been making up stories for most of my life  (in my head, that is...) and have dozens of 'ideas' or premises for stories. That is as far as I seem to have gotten.

So, where to go from here? Where I live English is not the main language and there are no such things as book clubs, writing clubs or anything language-based outside of the local University, so I am hoping that this forum will give me both an outlet and function as a critical outlet for my writing.

Any help gratefully accepted! 

Potted Bio: (no, not the stuff that you put on your plants... although there could be a measure of fertiliser contained within).

I am British by birth, a NZ citizen by choice, but have lived all over the world for the last 12-odd years.

I didn't have much schoolin' (preferring a 'fast' lifestyle, to my eternal regret) but I have tried to make up for that over the last 35 years by vigorous self-study and a measure of bullshit (see, I knew there was going to be fertiliser in here somewhere!).

I have been in the IT business since the age of 16 along with various length of stints in other fields, but now find myself living in a tropical paradise without the prospect of using my undoubted talents(?). My lovely wife keeps me to the manner accustomed which leaves me to pursue my various interests which include, but are not limited to, reading, woodwork, cooking, photography, kiting and travel. I am a bit of a geek, but with a touch of Renaissance Man about him 

My favourite genres to read are Magical Realism, Science Fiction (which I prefer to think of as speculative fiction), Contemporary Literature, Detective stories (especially old pulp!) and Children's stories. (I don't know why I capitalised... awe of the educated, I suppose...)

My favourite authors list is so long as to be boring to most, but Gabriel Garcia Marquez, Louis de Bernieres, Iain Banks, Clive Barker (not his 'bloody' works), Peter Hamilton, Annie Proulx, Robert Rankin, Cormac McCarthy, Kurt Vonnegut, William Wharton, Daniel Defoe, Alexander Dumas, Neville Shute, Daphne DuMaurier... but I am nothing if not catholic in taste.

What I am interested in writing is: 
Children's fiction - particularly aimed at early adolescence. This was a period in my own life where my reading just exploded and I have, both on my own and 'through' my children continued to read children's books to this day. 
Speculative Fiction - I am fairly political and have a deep and abiding interest in the way we interact with 'government' and how we cope with the inequities of life, in particular how people's choices are sometimes determined by their environment. While I love the whole space-opera sub-genre of Sci Fi, I don't believe I have the right mind-set to take on such an area.

I am sure there's more - after all, we are all deep and complex creatures - and no doubt I will reifne and change as I go along. 

For now, I am looking forward to being a par tof the forum, meeting new people, learning new skills and refining those ones that have atrophied through lack of use!

Cheers.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Mike :hi:

Hope you enjoy your time here. Looking forward to reading some of your work!


----------



## Zootalaws

Hmmm... you say that now... but when your lot have made the weary trip back from the WC and my lot (ABs) are on the top step holding 'YOUR' trophy, you may have second thoughts!

But thank-you for your kind words - I like the hat!


----------



## Jinxi

Lol! Fortunately I don't take everything to heart 

Thank you.


----------



## Lubu

> I have been making up stories for most of my life (in my head, that is...)



Just like me and you may of guessed what am about say next.

Welcome to wf


----------



## larien

Hi everyone!
My name is Ashley, I'm 24, been writing since I was 15...or 10 I guess (tried writing songs).  Mostly I'm here for when I need opinions or advice but I've recently learned how important networking is so I plan on doing lots of that as well.

I so far have stuck to writing fantasy novels or scripts but I do have other ideas as well, I mostly try to keep myself to working on one project at a time.


----------



## Zootalaws

Lubu said:


> Just like me and you may of guessed what am about say next.
> 
> Welcome to wf



Thanks Lubu


----------



## Zootalaws

larien said:


> Hi everyone!
> My name is Ashley, I'm 24, been writing since I was 15...or 10 I guess (tried writing songs).  Mostly I'm here for when I need opinions or advice but I've recently learned how important networking is so I plan on doing lots of that as well.
> 
> I so far have stuck to writing fantasy novels or scripts but I do have other ideas as well, I mostly try to keep myself to working on one project at a time.



Hey! A fellow lefty! Hiya Ashley


----------



## Notquitexena

*Greetings!*

I am a new writer hoping to learn about the craft from more experienced authors. I come from a technical background but began a fantasy novel a couple of years ago in my spare time while unemployed at the beginning of the Great Recession. I have gotten some good advice from friends who have reviewed initial drafts and am currently working to incorporate their comments into my novel.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Notquitexena. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Notquitexena :hi:

Hope you enjoy your time here with us.


----------



## Music In Noctem

Hey, I'm Sarah.

I've been writing since I was very young, and am happy to have found a forum like this, though I mostly write fanfiction and poetry.

See you around the site!


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Sarah. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Sarah :hi:


----------



## Rachg

Hi All, another newbie here.  Havent a clue what im doing as Im not used to forums at all.  I love to write so looking forward to reading stories, and hearing feedback on my own


----------



## candid petunia

Hi there. Welcome to WF. 
Writing Forums was my first forum as well, but it's wonderful so I stayed. Hope you will too.


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Rach :hi:

Hope you enjoy your time here with us. WF is a friendly and helpful forum, I am sure you will fit right in very quickly.


----------



## Giantlobsterrobot

This looks like exactly the forum I've been dreaming about!  (DISCLAIMER:  The excitement of my dreams are only matched by the excitement of the new writer's dance craze called Paragraphing.)

Besides tangents, I also write comprehensible sentences from time to time.

The reason I seek such a forum is because I have just finished writing draft four (which I call seven) of my novel.  I have only gotten one reader to give me feedback on it.  That just blew my mind when so many said they'd be interested in reading it.  So I e-mailed out about ten, heard back from one, and realized that it will take other writers to understand how important criticism is to bettering a book.  I knew I needed a place where I could critique the work of others, just as I'd like mine critiqued.  This looks like the place.  I'm already thrilled to be here.  I can't wait to start being a part of writers helping writers at Writingforums.com!  It looks wonderful.  I am dizzy now for some reason, and feel like I'm going to fall out of my chair.  How odd!   Maybe I'd better go to bed.


----------



## Nacian

Giantlobsterrobot welcome to the forum..your post if funny it made laugh:adoration:
hope you enjoy your stay and have fun!


----------



## Giantlobsterrobot

That was very kind of you, Nacian.  I'm also very happy to have made you laugh.  It was a nice welcome.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Giantlobster. Hope your excitement continues throughout your time on the forums. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Wisdom Seeker

Hello.  My name is Kimberleigh.
Thank you for letting me join.
I look forward to sharing and critiquing.
Perhaps some will like my writes, too.
:welcome:


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Wisdom Seeker. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Inchworm

Hello everyone! Inchworm here! I'm a female non-roboty androidy thing from the UK who has just joined this gob-smackingly brilliant site & I want to say I think it's amazing! 

I actually work as a bus & coach driver but am a student writer & author & want to go full-time freelance the first chance I get-just need my qualifications first-which I determined to get! 

I 'specialize' in horror/psycho & comedy/humour with my favourite authors being Shaun Hutson, Richard Laymon, Tess Gerritsen & Mo Hayder & books including 666 & Charnel House. Although there will never be any sex scenes & foul language in anything I write! 

:fat:This huge cow is about the only female that completely ignored my husband on our day our recently when he tried to stroke her & tell her how beautiful she is!!


----------



## candid petunia

An interesting intro, Inchworm. Welcome to WF!


----------



## Jinxi

Welcome to WF Inchworm :hi:

Hope you enjoy your time here with us.


----------



## Inchworm

:cookie: Thank you Jinxi, & I love the 'monster' kitten!


----------



## Inchworm

:icon_cherry: Thank you! I have a day off today from driving buses & coaches so have done some studying, had a drink & am thinking of a DVD in a minute! 

How is Riyadh? I've always wanted to see your glorious country...I'll get there one day!

Have a good night & take care.


----------



## mdholcomb

My name is Marcus and married with a 11 year old stepson and 19 month old daughter. I'm working on a book about dreams. I like martial arts films.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Marcus. Welcome to the site.


----------



## CJRay

Hi Guys! I'm so glad that I've found you all! 

My name is CJ, and I'm excited to be a part of this forum and look forward to contributing. :smug:


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the forums, CJ!


----------



## Inchworm

:welcome: HELLO CJ! Welcome to this site. 

I hope you're crazy as you'll need to be on here! It's a really good laugh!

I hope you have a good time with us lot!


----------



## MaggieMoo

Welcome inchworm...  I'm a cow fanatic.  Ha ha.  Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## TinyDancer

Hello, yep its another one! I like words and sounds and stories and all things nice and not. I want space for words and stories to critique ideas to share. also, I have this one 'story' that is killing me. advice would be lovely and appreciated. 
Thank you and Hello again!


----------



## Jeko

I write Science-Fiction based around a universe which has accumilated over the past few years. Partial credit goes to my brother, of course, since he made it with me. It's full of aliens and spaceships and the general stuff you'd expect.

I'm young, and I find writing is a great escape from the dour demeanor of the world I dwell in. I also enjoy writing poetry; I see it as a fantastic emotional outlet.


----------



## tinac

Oh hi hello!  My name is Tina, and I submitted my manuscript to the first publisher on my list yesterday.  I found the experience to be rather anti-climactic, and already dislike the waiting game.  My novel is a work of historic fiction located in Nashville at the turn of the 20th Century and present day, in the stunning historic building where I work.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome TinyDancer, Cadence and Tina.


----------



## NickBends

Hello everyone  I normally just stick to lurking but I thought I should at least say hello for once.


----------



## Hawke

Welcome to the community, NickBends.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to WF, NickBends.


----------



## MaggieMoo

Hello Nickbends.


----------



## vampire_pixii_blood

hey  my name is flick and i am 16 yrs old. from wrexham. i love writing and have been writing since i was 4. for stories novels ect... i like to write horror and romance, and often include either ghosts or vampires. for poetry i use the themes of love, death, tragedy, pain and life. i also write passages that i call monologues. they usually have a dull, lost and heartbroken theme to them, shown by the reactions of the nature in the scenes. 
all i want basically is to upload pieces of work when i have written it and typed it up, and to have feedback, good or bad, so i know where i stand.
xx


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the forums, Flick.


----------



## John Brightman

Hello. Currently I'm throwing out work via the self publishing route. I don't want to take my work to the traditional publishing field at this point. Maybe down the road I'll submit some work but I like to stay independent as of now.

I try to frequent writing workshops in my area when I can but I'm kind of a rogue when it comes to writing. Two of my works are available via the online retailers. 

I try to crank out two or three works a year but over the next few years I might switch to traditional publishing. I want to see how people react to one of my .99 novellas. I learned a lesson about having my work edited as my first book was rough around the edges. I'm hoping readers will enjoy the value presented in a polished .99 novella for Ereaders. Only time will tell, I guess.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to WF, John.


----------



## stellarfly

Hello fellow writers!  *waves* As if posting in the "Introduce yourself" forum wasn't obvious enough, I'm new here.  Looking forward to networking with other like minded writers.  Always willing to help out and would love it if you shot me a hello. 
Holly-


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Holly, and welcome.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Jeffors, welcome.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to WF, Jeff. Congrats on your first publication.


----------



## WDLady

Hello!  I just signed up today! I'm new here and eager to meet people, especially writers!  Yay!  I've been writing for as long as I can remember and I even write screenplays/scripts for movies.  I want to become a director someday and produce my own films, since I love film making.  I'd do plan on publishing my novels soon, either by self-publishing or traditional methods, but it's really difficult right now.  Looking forward to making friends and hopefully I can learn something on this site.  Thank you for reading!


----------



## GregWillis

Hello all!  Just joined.  I look forward to being part of this board.  Currently I am writing and illustrating children's books along with nurturing my aspirations to writing novels.  Thanks!


----------



## WDLady

Jeffors25 said:


> Welcome WDLady! I myself have also recently joined this site. Good Luck with everything.
> 
> If you are looking to self-publish your books, I believe the most efficient way to do so is through a company called ebookit. The ebook has got about 10 to 20% of all fictional book sales and is growing rapidly(projected to pass 50% by 2014) with millions of ereaders being sold and rate increasing, so unless you are totally against having your books published as one, I really believe it's the way to go. And that company grades out the best.
> 
> I say that the ebook method might be best to self-publish because the costs can be in the hundreds rather than thousands for producing your books. Physical self-publishing even a few hundred or thousand copies costs are substantially higher.
> 
> Ebookit is best because of their one on one personal service is better than most if not best, and they do a professional job rather than have you spend hours on end trying to format your books. They also reach the highest market of customers, in distributing your ebook in both formats(unlike Kindle Direct) to distributors that account for 98% of all ebook sales.
> 
> But I digress, if you wish to publish that route I highly recommend you or anyone else going with - eBookIt - eBook Conversion, Publishing, and Distribution - Home   - You can learn more about all they have to offer there.
> 
> In full disclosure, it is also my referral address, another benefit they give their customers. However, I would not be giving them a positive review and possible business for small benefit if not for being so happy with everything they did for me and my book.



Thank you for the advice Jeffors25!  I'll check out ebookit.  This is the first time I've heard of the site before, so I'll ask around a bit more before signing up.  Would you also happen to know of any good sites with reliable editing services?  I usually edit my own scripts/books, but I would always like a second opinion now and then.  You happen to know if ebookit or any sites offer these editing services?  Thanks once again!


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the forums, WDLady and Greg.


----------



## Peter Daniels

Hey all!

I'm Peter and I kick it in Brizvegas (just north of Melbourne), Australia. I think I have a natural proclivity to English... that's what you have when you fail maths B, right? I have more ambivalence than you can handle and as a result have had about 150 million jobs since high school, so now I am going back (yes, back) to uni. Arts, English and creative writing. I have two and a half months to oil up my brain joints and practice my keg stands, this is the place for that, right? so read my stories and let me know if they're s*** or not. Ok, thanks. Peace!


----------



## kadu.

Hello everyone! I've just been accepted on this site. I am 23, law student and really fond of reading! I also enjoy watching movies. Anyway, the main cause I joint this site is because I want to improve my writing skills, I wanto to be able to expose critically my thoughts and make them understandable. I hope I can make it. Best wishes to everyone!!


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to you both Peter and kadu.


----------



## rane

Howdy!  Another noob here   I'm a thirty year old writer, car nut, and full-time sailor originally from Stratford, CT.  Having moved to Vermont to be with my lovely fiancee, I currently reside in the quiet town of Saint Albans.  My days are spent working on a ferry boat traveling back and forth across Lake Champlain.  The job can be a little rough in winter, but leaves me lots of time to write and read.  In the past I've been published in non-fiction technical journals, and was interviewed by The Wall Street Journal for several fan fiction endeavors.  I currently have two novels written, along with dozens of short stories, and am busy tracking down an agent.  I can't wait to share what I've written, and to enjoy what others have to offer!


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome aboard, Peter and kadu.


----------



## Othello

Greetings fellow writers, and I find myself here because I guess chance is partial to opportunity and an open heart. I live and work in Seattle Washington, where there's a lot of rain, lattes galore and people with a penchant for green things. 

I work in a shelter for homeless people, which is, the epicenter of chaos and some small speck of hope, so overall it heals. I love to write, read, and dream about possibilities, it's me, just plain old ordinary me but I do dream as well as any professional dreamer. I'm here to learn, connect, and to contribute.

Anyway.... I am known to ramble but that's because rambling has a beautiful discordance to it, a rhyme just off center enough to be called creative.

What's up?


----------



## candid petunia

Greetings, Othello.


----------



## trent13

Hello fellow writers and critiquers!  I am joining this forum in the hopes that I can receive and give constructive criticism.  I am a writer of children's books, and regency novels, though I have a dystopian YA somewhere in the future works.  I really appreciate any feed back I receive, and am looking for a writing buddy who is also writing Christian traditional Regency romance.  Tall order, I know, but with so many members, someone has to fit the bill, right?    Until then, I continue to write, stuck in the narrow view of my own experience, but for this forum where I hope to be enlightened on my writing flaws.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the forums, Trent.


----------



## Alex614

Hello, I'm Alex.  I enjoy writing fantasy and science fiction.  I started writing almost 2 years ago.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi and welcome, Alex.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Welcome to the forum, Alex.  Have you had anything published?


----------



## Shpob

Yo! Wassup!
I mean... greetings fellow word-smiths! The name's Robert, aka Shpob : ) 
I began scouring the internets in search of a forum where I could read some good fiction, practice my critiquing skills, and post some of my own work. And lo! I didst come upon thee, writingforums.com! 
I have been a writer (unofficially of course, cloistered even) on and off for a while now, and I'm getting back into the swing of things with some flash fiction and a novelette I'm writing. I'm glad to be here and am looking forward to speaking with you all : )


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to WF, Shpob.


----------



## The Backcountry Journal

Hello everyone. My name is Ben and I am an outdoorsman who likes to write. Looking forward to participating on the forum.

Ben


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome aboard, Ben.


----------



## ibeelaw

Hi! My name is BruShonna, "B", for short and I am addicted to writing.  Unfortunately, I've never met a writer, known people who enjoy writing, or even want to pursue writing as a career.  A few days ago, I started a blog and - I hate to put this in writing, but - I feel vulnerable.  I'm here to connect with genuine and supportive people who write so I can read and learn with the hopes of securing a little bit more confidence in writing and my endeavors.


----------



## Dramatism

Welcome to the forums, ibeelaw!  .


----------



## mathxc

Hello, my name is Mat and I am very interested in writing and have been for many years but never sat down and really started beyond a page or two. I am hoping that will change. I have a background in art and hold a bachelor of science degree in Game Art, terrible name for the degree. I did not pursue a career in my degree field. I am currently serving in the US Army. I hope to post something soon for everyone to read. The community here seems really nice and I am excited to be apart of it and contribute if I can.

Mat


----------



## Miles

Hello fellow wordsmiths! I am a high school student operating under the Pseudonym of a character in my book.  I am an aspiring author with ADD and a love for all things theatrical.  In my spare time I play D&D and old school rouge-likes.  I hope to post some of my short stories for review and hone my writing skills.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the forums, B, Mat and Miles.


----------



## basejumper400

*I Think I Can. Can That Be It?*

Sounds like a lot of us are flipping pages, fully aware of our first paragraphs or chapter titles but having trouble getting to the other side,
that glorious, honey-color side that says, "The End." Maybe that's why I had to sign on, stuck in the mud and Chapter 11. Maybe its propitious we're all the same page here; maybe we'll grab each other by the avatars, hang on and jump through. Because, from my experience, it takes more than just a little engine that could.


----------



## CoolNard

*For Starters...*

*sigh* I had a really good introduction going and 'poof'! After clicking the preview function, I had to log in again, probably because I timed out from the system. When I thought I could salvage it, the page just wouldn't load properly, even after refreshing it. If it's always been like that, I hope something can be done to improve the situation. If it's me, then all it's proven is my unfamiliarity and inexperience. 

Anyway, I'd like to be addressed as my alias. I'm 22 and hail from Southeast Asia, Singapore. I'm purely Chinese, but my first language is English. I'm aiming to work in the local press, as an intern first, preferably. Or get them to sponsor my studies in either journalism or literature. 

I've looked around this forum for a day and I think it's great: community-wise, knowledge-wise, publicity-wise. I'll talk more about myself, when I feel like it; I'm really down about my post disintegrating suddenly. :dispirited: Incidentally, before I forget, happy belated New Year, everyone! :smile:


----------



## candid petunia

Hi and welcome, CoolNard. :hi:


----------



## The Backward OX

CoolNard said:


> *sigh* I had a really good introduction going and 'poof'! After clicking the preview function, I had to log in again, probably because I timed out from the system. When I thought I could salvage it, the page just wouldn't load properly, even after refreshing it. If it's always been like that, I hope something can be done to improve the situation. If it's me, then all it's proven is my unfamiliarity and inexperience.
> :smile:



And thereby hangs one of the reasons I create nearly everything away from this site and then do a Copy/Paste. 

Welcome.


----------



## CoolNard

Thanks, candid petunia!  :hi:

 @ The Backward Ox
Oh! I can just imagine your other reasons. :-o Thereby, I shall follow suit. Thanks!


----------



## thinkingaboutit

Hi. I've been lurking a little and thought it was time to jump in. I mostly write poetry; I've had a bit of success getting into some of the smaller journals, and I have a collection out through an indie press. I sometimes write short fiction, but haven't had as much success in that arena. After several unsuccessful attempts to write a novel, I've finally had to admit to myself that novel writing is not part of my particular skill set.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the forums, thinkingaboutit.


----------



## thinkingaboutit

Thanks!


----------



## timeless

Hi
Always liked to write. Now i'm doing it as a way of growing and moving forward with my life. I take a little time every day writing. At least one person reads it: my therapist
I am sure there is a lot of interesting people and content on this forum. Wish you all a nice day.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Timeless. Writing is a good way to vent, so I hope you really are getting forward with your life. Post your works here and people other than your therapist would read them too. Welcome to WF!


----------



## timeless

Thank you, Candid Petunia. I too really begin to believe that it can work. I think it works. And it gets easier. And sometimes words writes themselves down like a flow. That is a good feeling that can be both peaceful and exciting. Makes me feel that i am on the right track, there are no doubt. 
You have a nice avatar.


----------



## timeless

When you are in flow you don't inhibit yourself. You stop trying to be somebody else. Things come out because you don't cover up. It is you. It is true communication. It is beautiful, it feels beautiful. 
eaceful:
It is how we should play, paint and write. Equally important it is how we should be with other people. So how can it be so difficult when it can be so easy. We get seriously f****d up mentally i guess. Every single one of us. And so we have to fight our way back to sanity. To truth or creativity. To being a good and happy person. 
That's how it is for me. Could it be different for any human being?


----------



## Raptor980

Glad you're here timeless! I hope to read some of your pieces. Welcome to the Writing Forums!


----------



## timeless

Thank you, Raptor 
Same to you


----------



## philistine

timeless said:


> Thank you, Raptor
> Same to you



Welcome to the forums, timeless.


----------



## timeless

philistine said:


> Welcome to the forums, timeless.


Thank you, Philistine :smile2:


----------



## Vedil

I everyone, I'm pretty much new to writing. I can't say I've been doing it for a long time, only recently now again. I love the site nice community here.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi and welcome, Vedil.


----------



## wallacemarino

Hi there folks, I'm new here.  I write songs, short stories and poetry mainly for my own satisfaction not really with any intention of publishing, but I joined up here in order to get a little feedback on what I'm doing, bounce ideas around and hopefully up my game a little. So this is me throwing out a big hello to all and sundry.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the site, Wallace.


----------



## Lalaley

Hello, my name is Ashley. I'm 26 (almost 27...) I live in England and have an eight month old son. I have always been fascinated by words. As a young girl I would read anything. My most favourite was _Matilda, _by Roald Dahl. I loved how she loved books, I think I wanted to be her really... My love of reading got sidetracked by my love of music, and I spent five years studying Music Performance. I began to fall back into the pages when I fell in love with _Harry Potter_. J.K Rowling ignited my love of reading once more. I had always written. Songs and poems mostly. But Rowling had done more than inspire me  to read more, but she inspired me to _write_. I gave it a little effort, then became stuck on ideas and gave up. but, since having my son, I want more from life. I want to be great at something. I want him to be proud of me. And I most definitely do not want to leave my boy behind and go to a mind draining boring job. So, I am here to get focus. I am here to learn, to grow. To get inspiration, maybe even to inspire? Though, that would probably take some time. So... Hi, and thanks for having me.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi and welcome Ashley. Matilda was one of my favourites, too.


----------



## sonicfuzzball

HI I'm very new here. I am a published author and poet and i love writing!! I hope you are all kind and i am looking forward to being part of this community.:excitement:


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the forums, sonicfuzzball. WF is a friendly community as you'll find soon enough.


----------



## Cesar

Hello everyone, just dropping by to introduce myself.

I'm a history teacher who enjoys writing, but finds it very difficult. I try my best when I write although I feel that I lack the creativity necessary to succeed in something more than personal writing. I joined the forum looking for a place where I can see my writing more clearly and learn a few things.


----------



## Sophia

Hi, I'm Sophia... I am 21, single, no kids. I have been writing for as long as I can remember, it is something that I am very passionate about. I enjoy reading very much, also and I am looking forward to reading some good stories as well as posting my own.


----------



## Missy

Hello! I'm Missy.

I'm 17 and applying to university. I'm really nervous 

I love reading, writing, poetry and films. I am really good at writing horror, but I want to write fantasy. I love reading a wide range of books from Dante's_ The Divine Comedy _and Homer's _The Iliad _to Kelley Armstrong (almost all of her novels) and Maggie Stiefvater's _Shiver_

I have been writing since I could read (although I admit the earliest of my works were... questionable ). If I am stuck, or a part of my 'story' doesn't make sense, then my brother has always been awesome for ideas. He has been a tremendous help, but there are some things he just can't help with.

So that's kinda me in a nutshell. I'd really like some feedback on my own work and I would _love _helping others with their work. I'm excited for this! <3

Missy over and out.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome, Cesar, Sophia and Missy.


----------



## Frances

.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to WF, Frances. 
You could post the novel here for feedback. Don't let negative criticism put you off, one can learn from it as well. Try seeing things from their perspective and where you can change things, it'll help in the improvement of your novel. 

Enjoy the site!


----------



## Frances

.


----------



## Kaius

Hey I am 15 I am looking to see what people think of my writing and am interested in reading other peoples work, I very much love Fantasy books. I am looking forward to being a part of the community.


----------



## bazz cargo

Hi Kaius,
welcome in. I'm looking forward to seeing your stuff.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Kaius. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Stealth

Hello, I'm Stealth.

I am 14 years old and have always loved reading and writing.  I feel that recently I have improved a lot and I have gotten some fans on other sites.  I am looking forward to meeting the community.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the forums, Stealth.


----------



## wavegirl36

Hi everyone, I just finished writing my first novel!  I started it 6 months ago and it's been such a great experience.  Writing my story was like reading a good book I couldn't put down.  I was hooked!  So far the feedback has been really good.  I'm looking into self-publishing right now.  I'm a stay at home mom with 3 young children.  I decorate cakes, teach piano, sing and work part time at Old Navy.  So don't ask me how the heck I found time to put together a novel!!  ride:


----------



## bazz cargo

Hi Wave,
Congratulations on the novel, I'm green with envy.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome Wave. And congrats on the completion of your first novel.


----------



## Frictional

Hey folks,

I'm Mike. I'm a writer (or at least I'm a writer when I'm writing, but forget that) heavily influenced by Kafka, Gogol, Joyce, Kierkegaard, Heidegger, and Adorno. I'm working on my first large-scale project right now. It's in the preliminary stages, so I don't want to split my consciousness my talking too much about it now. I also write a lot of short stories, which I throw onto my Wordpress at Frictional.org.

I've recently begun reading The Stand. For years, I've been told that I ought to read it, and I finally caved in. King is certainly not my usual fare, but millions of fans can't be wrong, can they? I'm hoping that by reading Kind, I can infuse in my writing an ease of reading, a flow that my current writing lacks. I also hope that participating in the forum will help as well. That's why I'm here.

Regards.
 -Mike


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome, Mike. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Zerin

Hi, I'm Kerry and I'm twenty. I have been reading and writing as if my life depends on it since I was thirteen and my mum is starting to get annoyed that I still have yet to show a single person so much as one sentance! So I have decided, after many threats about her taking my computer away, to join up because then I can say I have shown someone but that someone is not her. However you might not see anything for a while because I take shyness to a whole new level.


----------



## Raptor980

Zerin said:


> Hi, I'm Kerry and I'm twenty. I have been reading and writing as if my life depends on it since I was thirteen and my mum is starting to get annoyed that I still have yet to show a single person so much as one sentance! So I have decided, after many threats about her taking my computer away, to join up because then I can say I have shown someone but that someone is not her. However you might not see anything for a while because I take shyness to a whole new level.


It's hard posting the first one all the while thinking what the response will be like. You have to make yourself press the post button the first time. BUT, the people on here are nice and helpful.
Welcome to the forums Zerin!


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to WF, Zerin.


----------



## Thirdstep

Hi
I am not a robot, but I am a cyborg...  does that count?
At any rate my mechanical extremities have concocted a "Novel" with a colleague of mine.  It pretty well took us just over a year to fully write the story.  I just signed up to this site today with the hopes I may get some advice, creative critisism.  We are currently in the works of writing 2~3 more books in the series, but we have yet to be published for the first.  We are in the hopes of finding out where we can go from this point.  I'm 27, and have never enjoyed anything as much as I enjoy writing, it has been a huge eye opener and I truelly can not picture myself doing anything else than write.


----------



## Hawke

Welcome to the community, Thirdstep. 

WF is very much a give and take community, meaning to get constructive critiques you have to give them. Take some time, look around the site, read and comment on whichever works interest you. Get to know your "neighbors" and they'll get to know you, then everyone will benefit.


----------



## Isabelle_Cooper

Hello All,

I love to write, though I don't do it as much as I would like.  I have three children, 5, 3, and 14 months, so all is chaos.  I have written a short mystery story, but I am still looking for a place to publish.  I am hoping to find a healthy writing community where I can give and get critique.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the forums, Thirdstep and Isabelle.


----------



## heidebraley

Hello all,
My name is Heide Braley and I am what you might call an emerging writer. I have been writing as a commercial writer for Demand Studios for the last 5 years and am currently working on short stories which I post on Amazon. I am hoping to be able to make a modest income from writing fiction but would really like to hear from other writers in the field. So if you have the time, please let me know your thoughts on the matter....


----------



## Mr mitchell

Welcome Heide.


----------



## Loociiee

Hey guys, I'm a teenage author. This is my official facebook page, please take a look and like.  

Loociiee  x


----------



## candid petunia

Hi and welcome to you both, Heide and Loociiee.


----------



## Woodward

Good leap day! I am about to head out to take a picture of the sunless sunset, but think this forum is worthwhile and thought I'd say hello, I'm a writer, and I look forward to participating through giving and feedback and receiving feedback.


----------



## Limburglar

Hey folks,  

I'm Dave, and I got my BA in English last August.  I've been "productively" unemployed since then.  However, since I've had so much time on my hands, I've produced my little masterpiece.  I can't wait to share it!  I even paid a $35 copyright at the gov website.  This seems like a chill online community, so I'll definitely browse the various spiderweb threads.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to WF, Woodward and Dave. Hope you enjoy your time on the site.


----------



## stellarfly

*hey*



WDLady said:


> Hello! I just signed up today! I'm new here and eager to meet people, especially writers! Yay! I've been writing for as long as I can remember and I even write screenplays/scripts for movies. I want to become a director someday and produce my own films, since I love film making. I'd do plan on publishing my novels soon, either by self-publishing or traditional methods, but it's really difficult right now. Looking forward to making friends and hopefully I can learn something on this site. Thank you for reading!





I hadn't checked this site in a long time, apparently- hey and welcome!
Holly


----------



## stellarfly

Limburglar said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm Dave, and I got my BA in English last August. I've been "productively" unemployed since then. However, since I've had so much time on my hands, I've produced my little masterpiece. I can't wait to share it! I even paid a $35 copyright at the gov website. This seems like a chill online community, so I'll definitely browse the various spiderweb threads.



Hey Limburglar- welcome!


----------



## stellarfly

Woodward said:


> Good leap day! I am about to head out to take a picture of the sunless sunset, but think this forum is worthwhile and thought I'd say hello, I'm a writer, and I look forward to participating through giving and feedback and receiving feedback.



Hey woodward- welcome!
Holly


----------



## Limburglar

Thanks stellarfly,

My particular interest is with sonnets (both Shakespeare and Petrarch are cool with me).

What's yours?


----------



## stellarfly

Limburglar said:


> Thanks stellarfly,
> 
> My particular interest is with sonnets (both Shakespeare and Petrarch are cool with me).
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have fav author's that I prefer, but I'm always open to any writing style.    My main driving force has been the 8 different novels burning through my head.  I write YA paranormal romance.  It's proved to be extremely challenging, but oh, so worth it!    Do you have a blog?  I always enjoy taking a look at my fellow writer's blogs- Good to meet you-
> Holly


----------



## Limburglar

Hey Holly,

A certain *influential* grrrla got me to read a bunch of novels by Laurell K Hamilton.  I must admit, it was some entertaining reading.  (Lots of romance an paranormal deviancy...hahha)

I don't have a blog, but I'll review yours if you want.

Dave


----------



## stellarfly

I haven't read anything by Laurell K Hamilton, but will put on my list of future reads...

If you ever get a blog- let me know  



Holly





Limburglar said:


> Hey Holly,
> 
> A certain *influential* grrrla got me to read a bunch of novels by Laurell K Hamilton. I must admit, it was some entertaining reading. (Lots of romance an paranormal deviancy...hahha)
> 
> I don't have a blog, but I'll review yours if you want.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Limburglar

Hey Holly,

I noticed that Paranormal Romance was really taking-off when Barnes and Noble has an entire section dedicated to the genre.

Anyways, I got your link before it was removed.  I noticed you had a run-in with a Trojan on your computer.  I met a particularly nasty cyber criminal / computer hacker on Youtube, and my dealings with him inspired (what I consider) to be my finest literary work.

I'll share this strange story, if you like.


----------



## mkm8816

Hi There, 
If MFA programs and Pharmacy school end up not working out, I plan on becoming a traveling salesmen or an evangelical transcendentalist.  I write realism and magical realism mostly, but sci-fi and fantasy are my guilty pleasures.  I love reading peoples' work, and I try very hard to be thoughtful in my responses to it.   If I could be anybody, it would be the chimeric baby of George Saunders, Gabriel Garcia Marquez, Tom Robbins, Sherman Alexi and J.K. Rolling. If I had a dog, she would probably love me. 
MK


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the forums, MK.


----------



## BabaYaga

If you had a dog, MK, she would definitely love you. Getting a cat keeps you on your toes emotionally. Welcome to the forums


----------



## Limburglar

"Hut of Brown, now Sit Down"

Such a simple but commanding rhyme, yes?


----------



## courtneyanne9

Hello everyone. I'm Courtney. I'm just beginning my foray into the world of fiction writing. I work in public relations at a large corporation where I write articles for our company intranet, employee magazine and blog, and I also write memos and updates from each of our VPs. The latter is the most helpful in my quest into fiction writing as I've had a lot of practice writing in each VP's voice. I've gotten really good at writing from their perspective.

I've written about 40 short Children's stories that I was planning to self-publish on a blog, but haven't gotten to yet (can't find an illustrator who is willing to work for free for a while/forever if we never get any sponsors). So, my husband, who also writes children's stories, is focusing on that project while I focus on writing the novel (series) I've been talking about forever.

I'm really, really excited about it and I've done almost all the prepwork (still mapping out scenes, but characters have been developed, background information written, and plot outlined). Of course, a writer's prep work is never done. So, basically I'm a newbie with high hopes that I can turn this into a career because it's the only thing I really love (you can only write so many memos bearing bad news before it starts bringing you down). 

So wish me luck and pass along all the wisdom you can! I'm really excited to be a part of this family.


----------



## Terry D

Welcome, Courtney.  You certainly seem to have a good foundation for a writing career.  Thanks for joining our little group, I'm sure you'll find it a great place to get, and give, feedback.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome, Courtney.


----------



## Turnip

D:

Hi, everyone.

I am not sure when I started to enjoy  writing; honestly, it still intimidates me. However, I do remember  reluctantly starting the first sentences of my school assignments, only  to later find myself pacing around my kitchen table, frantically trying  to get all of my ideas on to paper so as to not lose one single thought.  My mind and my feet would race each other as I circled that table--it's  hard to describe the energy that I felt inside me during those nights.  And afterwards of course, I would say that I would start writing more.  But the writer's rush would wear off, and I'd never follow through. I  want to write though--I know that now. And I'm not talking about  professionally either, but just writing to enjoy myself and increase my  skill. I hope I can use this forum to achieve that; and I hope I can meet some nice people along the way.

xD


----------



## BabaYaga

Hi Turnip, this place is full of nice people, so that's a guarantee  Welcome to the forums. 

And welcome Courtney!


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome aboard, Turnip.


----------



## RedSky

Hey, Username is Redsky and I am looking forward to using this Site. Ok, well to start off I am new here and can't wait to get some help with my works and writings. I write fiction pieces, but usually get stuck and stop writing them. I am hoping to get some tips and feedback here. Its nice with the technology these days that we can do stuff like this.

-RedSky


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the site, RedSky. 
You'll be able to post your fiction after you reach 10 posts. Take the time to browse through the site and give feedback to others, most people return the favour when you do post your own work.


----------



## CalebTheWriter

*Obligated Young Writer*

I am young writer waiting for the time in which I won't feel obligated to add the word young to the word writer. I don't mean that I am physically young (though I am) I am referring more to being young in the art of writing. Though, I am sure as soon as I don't feel obligated to say young writer I will feel it for something else such as; bad writer, weird writer, dumb writer, old writer, non-writer. Since those are all worse than young writer I will stick with young as long as I can, at least it has potential.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to WF, Caleb.


----------



## Titanwolf

I've been writing short stories ever since 8th grade. I have a vivid imagination so I've come up with the some pretty interesting main characters, like Bart Slade, a former Confederate soldier turn bounty hunter. he travels the country doing jobs that for some reason end up invoving eith monsters, demon, or aliens. There was also Jean Paul Moreau, a French Knight displaced through time that ended up in the far future of 2450, and has since began leading a rebellion against the planet's overlord in the desperate attempt to return to his own time.

that's just two of the many characters I've created, I could list them all, but; that would take too long.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome, Titanwolf. You'll be able to post your stories when you have at least 10 posts.


----------



## raunch30

well hello, I am Rachel, from Preston, Lancs and living near York, UK. I am 30 and have been writing since I was a teenager. I have a tendency to start new stories all the time, and am an utter perfectionist which is probably why I have as yet never successfully published anything  I am also a keen cartoonist and musician, I write lyrics and play a bit of guitar but am mostly a self-taught kinda gal. 
As yet, these three talents I have seem to get me nowhere, so I am new here to writing forums in the hope that you lovely people can help me on the way to becoming published, and that I might gain inspiration and advice and learn more on my journey. 
I am keen to make some new friends and contacts who can help my ambitious dreams become a reality. However, I am a bit scatty, quirky and often rather shy. I also have many pets, I love them all like they are my children


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the forums, Rachel.  Hope your dreams turn into reality soon.


----------



## abuistrago

I honestly have no idea what I'm doing here  I am a writer, just as someone said in a three year old post: it's not just what I do, it's what I am. I am an american citizen, born in Puerto Rico, who's lived most of her life in Mexico, although my whole family's from Argentina. Yes, "Where are you from?" is a really tricky question for me. 

I have a pretty active imagination and I'm addicted to reading, fueled by the fact I have no working permit in Mexico even though I'm married to a mexican. I spend a LOT of time reading mystery, horror and fantasy novels and getting new ideas for books I will probably never finish. 

I wrote in a soccer blog for about two years and enjoyed it quite a lot. 

I'm looking forward to reading and giving out opinions about what I read and maybe, someday, I'll be comfortable enough to let you read the stuff I write. 

So that's it


----------



## Jacquelina-Comm

Hi. I'm a college student who likes to read and write during my free time. I sway back and forth between space SF and not-Earth Fantasy, though usually I lean towards Fantasy because I just find it easier to write. I like funny, entertaining stories, but sadly all my attempts at writing it have been abysmal failures. Yeah. 
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Potty

Hello and welcome! we have similar tastes in writing so can't wait to see some of your work!


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the forums, abuistrago and JC.


----------



## Alyssa

Hello to all!

I am sixteen years old, and have been writing since I was twelve. My writing tends to lean toward historical/action to historical/romance, or a mix of the three. I have a tendency to start stories and leave them in the dust. I am also a perfectionist. See a pattern?  

I stumbled across this site and thought I'd give it a shot. Glad to meet everyone!


----------



## Strideeve

Hi Alyssa lovely name btw.^_^ Welcome!


----------



## candid petunia

Hi and welcome, Alyssa.


----------



## Grammar7

Hello Roger.  Your experiences are so diverse and interesting.  I had already "chuckled" several times BEFORE you included that you are also a "humorous speaker."  Your introduction was most enjoyable and refreshing.


----------



## Grammar7

Hi CalebTheWriter.  I, too, have recently joined the forum, and I certainly enjoyed reading your introduction.  I particularly enjoyed how you addressed your "youth."  It was both exciting and unique.  I am looking forward to your contributions.  Welcome!


----------



## Grammar7

Hi Alyssa, and welcome... :thumbr:!


----------



## grant-g

Welcoming myself to writingforums!  I am trying not to make a splash so I've selected the general thread.  I've come with some ambition.  Recently my philosophy professor told me I should pursue my writing, that I had talent and style.  I am studying Liberal Arts for a wide array to take to the field.  I turned to writingforums with what looks to be a well covered topic of copywriting.  While I am in school I'm hoping to take creative and critical writing courses and technical writing appears to be a promising field.  I've already enjoyed some of the poetry on Motleypress waiting to get my account setup and it looks like now I am ready to go!  Hello All!


----------



## Potty

hi and welcome  Wish I was back at school!


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to WF, grant.  That push from teachers and professors goes a long way.


----------



## grant-g

Thank you potty and candid petunia.  Schools been great lately, theres so much variety though its hard to stay one path!


----------



## michaelschaap

Hello there!  My name is Michael Schaap and I have not written for a while actually.  I use to write all the time and am getting back into it now.  I'm reading a lot and am into vampire romance books.  The series I am reading now are Black Dagger Brotherhood, Midnight Breed and Twilight.

Michael Schaap


----------



## live2write

Hello.  My name is Amber and I am an aspiring writer.  I have been writing stories since my sophomore year of high school and I want to eventually publish one of my stories.  I love science fiction and stories that have a conspiracy twist.


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome, Michael and live2write.


----------



## trixiewrites

My name is Trixie. I have been writing poetry, short stories, fiction, and essays since junior high school. I stopped writing for a few years after high school, but I have recently gotten back into it. I joined this forum as a place to bounce ideas and get writing perspective and advice from other writers. This looks like a great community to do just that!


----------



## Chloe

Hey all,
Been a fiction writer for 10 years, I like talking with other writers and hearing their ideas about anything. I've been on a couple forums, the last one seemed to have many closed minded people but from what I've seen you guys seem to be intelligent and interesting people so here I am!


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome aboard, Trixie and Chloe. 
Hope you have a fun time on the site.


----------



## inferno

Hi all! Just joined your site recently and it looks really cool. I am actually confused though on a similar site with a .org at the end. Same affiliates or different?

Anyway, I'm here to check out the place  I'm an avid writer with the urge to publish but have been unsuccessful for a while. I would love to get feedback on my writing and would like to start a whole movement on making it easier for writers to get their material across AND get published. I have a few novels under my belt, some poetry and short stories. Would love to chat about my novels, but this is just an intro to me  Hello y'all!


----------



## MaxwellRedd

Hi everyone,

I'm Maxwell and I'm looking for feedback and support for my writing tool project.



Please let me know what you think! Thanks!


----------



## benjamin006

*Hello Writers abroad! My name is Benjamin. I am an avid writer. I have been writing for a long time. Even before there was internet. Ok, for twenty years. 
I have mostly written small stuff. Nothing major. But I do have written numerous blogs, on various blogsites. I am sure you have come across one or few along the way.
I am in the process of writing my very first novel. It is title Amaranthine. It is a love story with an unexpected twist. I may share a chapter here soon.
It looks to be a really nice site here. Hope the people are nice, as well.

Benjamin Wright
*


----------



## Shondreka_Becton

Okay My Name Is Shondreka, But people usually call me Drek. I am a good writer, hoping someday to be published abd i love to write.


----------



## BabaYaga

Hiya Inferno, Max, Ben and Drek. 

Good to have so many new faces around, I hope you all enjoy your time on the forums and I'm sure I speak for the other members when I say it's always good to have some new blood about. 

If you have any questions, feel free to ask any of the mentors or moderators, it's our job to pretend we know what's going on  

Looking forward to seeing you around!


----------



## ronin4777

Hi, 

I'm new to the site and have been writing poetry for a number of years. I looking forward to learning from you all.

Writing poetry, and my interest in photography, go hand in hand with my Zen practice. 

Have a great day everyone...and be in the moment! ; )

PS: "Writing Down The Bones" is a great book on writing and I encourage especially new writers to check it out.


----------



## darthtakyon

Hi there my name Mark. My current project which I'm hoping to be a full fledged novel. I'm interested in science fiction writing. Thus I'm writing  my own science fiction.


----------



## PMB

It's only taken me 16 minutes to navigate to this introduction thread. I'm a bit slow sometimes, but not as slow as I once was... but I don't remember when that was. I do like intrigue, murder mystery, adventure thrillers et al. I am working on my first attempt at serious fiction, but seriously, I need feedback from my peers. The more research I do about how to write well, the more important I realise that feedback is to a writer's learning curve. Anyway, my name is Paul. Glad to be here.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Good morning Paul, welcome to the forum, a first bit of feedback for you, "that" can often be an unnecessary extra word, compare,
"The more research I do about how to write well, the more important I realise that feedback is to a writer's learning curve."
with
"The more research I do about how to write well, the more important I realise feedback is to a writer's learning curve."

Hello Mark, plenty of sci fi here, welcome to the site.

And Hi Ronin, poetry is probably our most popular section, but you can post visual images here as well, hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## PMB

Olly Buckle said:


> Good morning Paul, welcome to the forum, a first bit of feedback for you, "that" can often be an unnecessary extra word, compare,
> "The more research I do about how to write well, the more important I realise that feedback is to a writer's learning curve."
> with
> "The more research I do about how to write well, the more important I realise feedback is to a writer's learning curve."
> 
> Hello Mark, plenty of sci fi here, welcome to the site.
> 
> And Hi Ronin, poetry is probably our most popular section, but you can post visual images here as well, hope you enjoy your time here.



I hear you on 'that'.
The usage of the word is something I do try to monitor. I usually do not like using it either. This one got by me. But thanks for the tip. I must go over my current writing with 'that' mind. Another proof read is in the offing. Thamks.


----------



## storypotion

Hi

My friends call me Skippy and I prefer that to my real name. I have been writing since I was 10 (I'm 22) I write mostly poetry and short stories but am currently working on my first novel. I've had some college, I went for graphic arts but dropped out when my FASFA ran out. Now I build special effects costumes with friends, write, play video games, create digital art, spin poi and live life.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hello, 
I am new on here, just signed up. At present I am finished doing Creative Writing with the Open University, level 2. I feel inspired to seriously write so thought I would join you all here. 

My main aim is to write my autobiography and also try my hand at different kinds of short stories.

I have always loved reading, all kinds of books. It feels like the time in my life to actually do it myself.


----------



## WritingFighting

Hey WritingForumDenizens,

I write for a living. TV and film mostly. I do copywriting/marketing for a mobile tech company between the entertainment stuff to pay the bills.
My writing comfort zone is screenplays and it's what I tend to work on 90% of the time I spend in front of a keyboard.
However, I'd like to think that I could write a decent novel if I put my mind to it.
I'm giving myself 6 months to write the first draft, starting...now.
I've never gotten anything useful from instructional books, so I figured it'd be better to get feedback on my writing from other writers.

I googled "writing forums" and this was the first hit... so, that's why I'm here.

Any suggestions on where I should start in the forum would be appreciated.

-
Joe


----------



## DouglasMB

I just joined yesterday Joe... and I am finding a real varied group of people here... if you just want to chill a bit and get to know people the writting discussion forum and the writers lounge would be great starts... maybe even because screenplays are you forte... you pop in there and give advise... because maybe someone who writes books is in the same shape you are in and wants to write screenplay and you two can piggy back input so to speak... just my 2 cents... and remember... a penny costs more to make than it is really worth so take that in consideration lol


----------



## WritingFighting

Hey DouglasMB,

Thanks for the welcome and advice. I'll be sure to check out the writer's lounge. Giving screen story and screenplay critiques in exchange for some feedback on my book attempt sounds like a good barter. 

Now all I have to do is find some people here I like and whose work and thought process I admire and respect... Hmm... Easier said than done.


----------



## DouglasMB

I am finding here it's much like the having credit to get credit idea...


----------



## WritingFighting

I'll give it a week or two and see what happens. I'm new to forums and writing online in general and am trying to wrap my head around the concept.


----------



## Easee

Hey y'all
I'm Easee. I like writing epic and dark stories, where I push the limits of humanity and explore themes like insanity, apocalypse, power, greed and revolution. I love writing, I read voraciously, and I'm happy to help anyone with any aspect of story.
I'm predominately a screenwriter, but I am here to share my short stories. I want to write a novel at some point, and I produce new work often. Anything else?

Oh yeah, I love music. Who doesn't?


----------



## BabaYaga

Hi Easee, 

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi Easee 
Welcome - you are my kind of person! I like those themes, strong powerful themes. I want to do short stories with shocking endings. 

I am about to do a story about a murder that seems inexplicable. I am wondering whether to start with the murder actually happening or to build up to it.


----------



## T'Lil

Hello everyone! I'm almost 26 and I love to read, and used to love writing until a nasty blank page curse fell upon me a few years ago. Time passed and I pretty much gave up, but in the end, I miss writing too much, and now I'm determined to try again! I hope hanging out here will help me!

Also, I'm ESL, so I apologize in advance for any eventual mistakes. Feel free to correct me, it'll improve my english!

Good day to all ^__^


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi T'Lil 
Welcome. Your English seems pretty perfect to me! What is ESL?  
I hope you overcome your writer's block and release that creativity again. The trick is to just start writing, the inspiration follows pretty soon after.


----------



## T'Lil

Thank you~ ^__^

ESL stands for English Second Language, I see the initials often so I assumed it was common ^^"


----------



## hossein

Hello,

My name is hossein and im 21 years old. Ever since i was a child i loved writing and though english is not my first language but as a child, i was a good writer. But i stopped writing for so long that now i feel my writing skills, compared to my age, have become very poor. I was introduced to this site by another internet friend who said he practiced here and now he is writing books and selling them!

Now im not here to learn how to write books which sell, im here for the soul purpose of writing; i love writing and i want to turn into a good writer; Not for money or worldly desires but for the beauty of the art itself.

I've had two problems with writing which are the main reason to why i havent wrote for so many years and thus lost my ability. First of all i've always "continued" a sentence or a paragraph and let my imagination run free! Like the SATS exam in england where it gives you a paragraph and tells you to continue it. Ive found it hard to find such paragraphs which can provoke my imagination like my childhood. Secondly my bad handwriting  ; I used to write, look at my handwriting and say YUCK! lol! I hate my handwriting so much that i dont write on paper anymore!

Thankyou


----------



## Lilly Davidson

T'Lil said:


> Thank you~ ^__^
> 
> ESL stands for English Second Language, I see the initials often so I assumed it was common ^^"



oh, ok, I did not know. Your English is excellent anyway from what I see so far. So, are you going to start writing a story, have you got some ideas? Maybe poetry - there is a great poetry section on here.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hello Hossein
Welcome. You have the right reasons for writing, is has to be from the heart and soul. Just type everything and get yourself a good dictionary and grammar book to help. Otherwise, the important thing is just start and it will flow sooner or later.


----------



## T'Lil

Lilly Davidson said:


> So, are you going to start writing a story, have you got some ideas? Maybe poetry - there is a great poetry section on here.



I'm not much of a poet, I'm afraid XD For now, since I have difficulties to write, I focus on world-building and characterizations ^^


----------



## Easee

Lilly Davidson said:


> Hi Easee
> Welcome - you are my kind of person! I like those themes, strong powerful themes. I want to do short stories with shocking endings.
> 
> I am about to do a story about a murder that seems inexplicable. I am wondering whether to start with the murder actually happening or to build up to it.



Well, I love murder mysteries as well. It all depends. The time tested Agatha Christie formula is to show the second half of the crime, hiding the killer's identity from the audience. 

For example, if someone gets beaten to death with a coffee cup late at night in his office, you have the final strikes of the cup, the collapse of the body onto the desk, the brown liquid spilling onto the carpet, then you cut to the crime scene. Or whoever your main character is. 

I think it's an excellent way to do the murder mystery. Since the one you're writing about seems inexplicable, maybe emphasize how bizarre the details are, without giving out the how, so the reader is hooked from the first page. 

Breaking formula is always fun too though! lol, there's infinite options. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi Easee

Thanks. 

My story concerns an old lady who kills an even older disabled man in the park in front of everyone. There will be a very good reason but I shall keep that until the end of the story when all will be revealed.

 It is sure hard writing it though. It is an assignment for a creative writing course I am doing so my deadline is soon.


----------



## Easee

Lilly Davidson said:


> Hi Easee
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> My story concerns an old lady who kills an even older disabled man in the park in front of everyone. There will be a very good reason but I shall keep that until the end of the story when all will be revealed.
> 
> It is sure hard writing it though. It is an assignment for a creative writing course I am doing so my deadline is soon.



Well since the big reveal is the motive, or the emotional charge, I would definitely start with the murder. You could have a very interesting POV, like a fellow elderly person. I don't know where it is, but yeah, I would definitely start with the murder, and write it so that it seems like it may be an act of senility, when really there is a motive, and a reason. 

Just out of curiosity who is your sleuth? An assisted care resident would be awesome haha. Anyway, yeah this sounds cool, good luck getting it done for the deadline!


----------



## Lilly Davidson

It is a murder in a very ordinary setting, in broad daylight. I only have 2000 words to do it in. When it is all done I shall probably put the story on here. I have a real twist in the tale and have been researching stuff.

The old woman who does it is dying of cancer anyway so she has nothing to lose, but she does have one hell of a score to settle!


----------



## Easee

Lilly Davidson said:


> It is a murder in a very ordinary setting, in broad daylight. I only have 2000 words to do it in. When it is all done I shall probably put the story on here. I have a real twist in the tale and have been researching stuff.
> 
> The old woman who does it is dying of cancer anyway so she has nothing to lose, but she does have one hell of a score to settle!



Awesome! Keep me updated :tennis:


----------



## CRJenkins

Heya,

I'm CRJenkins, 23yo from the UK. I've also been into writing, and really can't do short stories! I once had a school assignment to write a short story, and it ended up being 10 A4 pages, which, ironically is on average the amount of pages in my chapters. (Word doc, or handwriting, although I prefer word doc, much quicker!)

I enjoy writing a lot of different genres, I have several storylines going on at once in my brain, which is confusing. I tend to write 3 chapters, then get bored, so I really need to focus on motivating myself and completing a story, which I have done before when I was 13. It was handwritten and 90 pages long. 

My pride and joy is a sci-fi novel which I sadly lost a few years ago due to not enough back-ups and having to restore my laptop and home computer, but which I now fully intend to start over and reinvent. So here I am, to converse with other would-be novelists! Professional, or not.


----------



## CRJenkins

hossein said:


> But i stopped writing for so long that now i feel my writing skills, compared to my age, have become very poor.



I feel the exact same way, I haven't written properly now for over 4 years (University getting in the way, and I now have a 7+1/2 month old baby). As I said above, I need lots of motivation because I write things, then re-read it and decide it's not as good as I had thought it to be!!


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hello CR
Welcome. 

I do hope you find inspiration and help here. I can understand what you are saying. Whatever I write one day I find I am not happy with the following day! But it is just a matter of editing and re-writing until it feels right, your gut instinct tells you when something reads just as you wanted it to.


----------



## CRJenkins

Thank you! I find it hard to write certain scenes, which are usually the ones that I don't write too well - obviously! Hopefully I can edit well! Haha! I think everybody suffers from not enjoying their writing sometimes. I used to know this brilliant Author who wrote a six novel series about 8 years ago, and as far as I know, she's still editing them because she doesn't like her writing! They are all amazing books though.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

I think we feel compelled to write, despite the pain of it all. Writing is such an essentially solitary business that it is great to have forums like this one to talk about our experiences.


----------



## himmi_sri

Hi There,

Himmi, 32, male India. Full time run of the mill business executive and part time writer. Looking to meet new friends and writers and to share some work and experiences....


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi Himmi 

Welcome. Where in India do you live? What are you interesting in writing? 
Just as a completely random question - have you ever read RK Narayan? He is my favourite inspiring Indian writer. My family also come originally from Indian so I have a great deal of the culture in my blood.


----------



## redjennie78

*Hello New Friends/Colleagues!*

Hi, I'm Jenn Jerome and I just joined Writing Forums the other day.  I have been trying to sit my butt down and finish a writing project for years.  I always find some reason or another to procrastinate (as many writers do, I'm told).  Well, as fate would have it I am in the hospital now on bedrest because of complications with my pregnancy.  Since I can't do much else, I thought to myself, "This is your big opportunity!"  So far I have written almost 10,000 words in 3 1/2 weeks, which is the best I've ever done before.

I like to write fiction, and I am attempting for the first time to write historical fiction with a horror/thriller twist to it.  It begins at the turn of the 20th century in a small township of Northern Ireland called Kilcar, and follows the protagonist to a new life in New York City.

I am looking forward to sharing feedback with other serious writers.  I am an English teacher so I'm pretty good at helping other people write, but I shy away from creating my own work and showing it to the world.  I look forward to making some friends and getting to know you all, and your writing, much better.

:adoration: Jenn


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum Jenn, I do hope the bed rest does what it is supposed to, make the most  of it, there's not likely be much rest afterwards for a few months  Of course there are some babies who sleep straight through from day one and are always good as gold, but if yours is normal just remember it doesn't last forever  All the very best, and hoping to see you around, Olly. 
PS. Does red refer to the hair or the politics ?


----------



## redjennie78

Hi, Olly!  Thanks for the reply.  Yes, red is the color of my hair, not my politics. 

Best Wishes,

Jenn Jerome


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi Jenn 
Welcome. First and foremost I wish you and the baby good health, it must be a worrying time for you. 

I think it is very beneficial for you to be writing and using this time effectively, good luck with your book, it sounds very interesting.


----------



## Sunshine

Hi, I'm Kerry offically but everyone (except my parents of course) call me Sunny or Sunshine. I'm dreadfully shy however so this is a big step for me and if your lucky I might put up something I have written. It might be a while thought as I've spent the last seven years trying to hide the fact I write from everyone as my dad's first reaction to it was "can't you do something useful?". Mum on the other hand just wants me to show her something I've done so she can "check it" for me. She also writes, but only started after I did, and has had things published. Seven years ago when I did show her something she edited the whole thing and told me fantasy was not the way to go, I should write about romance "bla bla bla". So I'm not risking getting another lecture about how I should aim to be the next Jane Austen. I do like fantasy, but only magical wizards and witchs kind to the point I'm getting annoyed with the local bookstore for only have vampires, werewolves and other strange creatures. I do have such things in my own writing, but it's not a massive thing. For example I have a demon that one of my MC's (it's in a story about a set of quads) befriends. 

Anyway, dispit the fact I am shy you can probably tell I get carried away once I've started and I do love to talk! So, I'm going to calm down now before I give you an essay.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hello Sunshine 

I like the sound of what you write, you obviously have a marvellously vivid imagination - a great gift. Be yourself, create freedom for yourself to write what you want. We are each different, not an extension of our parents or anyone else. Consider telling your parents that you are writing but that you must have complete freedom to do your own thing. 

Try Amazon for books to your taste, there surely must be loads there and good prices too. It is so important to feed your imagination to switch on your own creativity. 

I hope you enjoy it on here - don't be afraid to show your work to us sometimes. It is worth it. Be prepared for honest appraisals of it, in fact we can only improve our work by knowing what does not work surely? That's what I think anyway. 

It is nice that you have joined, welcome.


----------



## Sunshine

Hey Lilly! Aww your so sweet! As for Amazon - love it to the point it has the opposit effect on me! I get so excited I can't chose which books to by and have to put all the titles in a bowl and pull one out. Silly, I know, but it works. Anyway, I'm going to proof read the one about the quads and put up the start of that because I have to start sometime. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hey Sunshine 

go for it girl! There are some very experienced people on here and I am sure you will get honest objective critiques from them. I am only a newcomer myself and only starting out with writing but I shall be interested to see what you have written.


----------



## coop85

Coop85 here. Had two short stories published and finished a novel that has been boxed and put away for many years. Why? Because it is no worse, but also no better, than the 100s (1000s?) of novels I've seen on long outdoor trays at book sales at give-away prices. Anyway, I'm here because I need help of a special nature that so far has not shown up in any of my searches. Would love to elucidate if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi Coop85, 
I am interested. Tell us what it is about and what your blockage is about. I will try to help but am not an experienced member. Others are and I am sure someone will help.

 Have faith in yourself and let's see what can be done. If you have had two short stories published you must have some talent to build on.


----------



## coop85

*Prison Escape*



Lilly Davidson said:


> Hi Coop85,
> I am interested. Tell us what it is about and what your blockage is about. I will try to help but am not an experienced member. Others are and I am sure someone will help.
> 
> Have faith in yourself and let's see what can be done. If you have had two short stories published you must have some talent to build on.



Lilly, 
Good to hear from you. Here goes:
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I have a true story of aman who escaped (about 1941) from the notorious penal colony ofFrench Guiana. He made his way to Suriname. There he was detained byan officer of the Dutch army who was in charge of a small contingenton the border.  I subsequently met this officer (1954) and one day hepresented me with the ms.  [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I believe it should be inpossession of someone or some organization interested in the historyof that penal colony. Despite repeated resolutions to find a properplace for it, I never made more than a few feeble attempts -- untiljust lately, when a number of emails have been sent out to variousorganizations . So far I have not found a good home for this ms. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I am 87 years old andwhen I die no one will recognize the old, weathered notebook assomething of historical value and it will surely be thrown away withmost of  the other detritus of so many long years.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Thatbrings me to my reason for writing to the forum.  I need ideas on towhom I can send this ms. for safe-keeping, and on whether or not Ishould copyright it? And can I actually copyright or publish it sinceI did not write it? [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]All responses will betreated with interest and fully appreciated.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Coop85 _[/FONT]


----------



## Bookkus

Hello,

William here from Bookkus Publishing. Just seeing what's new in the world of authors, what's wrong with the publishing world, and what needs to be fixed. Hopefully it will be helpful here.

Cheers,

William


----------



## Olly Buckle

Good to see a professional with interest and not simply spamming, welcome to the forum William.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Dear Coop85

That is an interesting situation and I truly hope somebody here can help you. It is important to preserve history, especially that of the wars. I am sure someone will value this manuscript and ensure it's safety. I wish you the utmost luck with it.


----------



## Bookkus

Thanks Olly,
We're really new. So we think it's really important to speak with authors before we launch. It's really interesting seeing all the self-publishing happening as well. Interesting times.

-William


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Dear Coop85

Just a thought. Why not consider giving the notebook to a trusted friend who would look after it in the future? If you find nobody official is interested, then at least put it somewhere safe so that it is not lost with all your other papers. Or you could mention it your Will to be bestowed to someone you trust in your family or to a friend, take a solicitor's advice.


----------



## tshuki

Hello! I'm quite new to writers forums, but I wanted to try joining one, because I do write a lot, even though I'm how to say.. too lazy to write it all in digital format, so my writings just gather dust on my shelf. |D 
Also I'm not native English speaker so I might sound clumsy at the beginning, but I hope to improve that. ^u^


----------



## coop85

Lilly Davidson said:


> Dear Coop85
> 
> Just a thought. Why not consider giving the notebook to a trusted friend who would look after it in the future? If you find nobody official is interested, then at least put it somewhere safe so that it is not lost with all your other papers. Or you could mention it your Will to be bestowed to someone you trust in your family or to a friend, take a solicitor's advice.



Hi Lilly ( and Hi Lo),
Very good ideas. I will certainly try to act on at least some of those ideas.  As to a trusted friend, at my age there are not many good friends who would be much younger than me. I do wish to correct any misconceptions about my health. I am in very good shape. 
All that said, I do harbor the dream of getting this matter taken care of in my time, hence my attempts to get the ms. archived in a safe place.
Thank you again for your kind interest in this.

Coop85


----------



## Olly Buckle

coop85, in case you didn't notice I sent a private message, top of the page, click on 'notifications'.

tshuki, welcome to the forum, don't worry, you are far from being our only member with English as a second language, we even have a moderator who is ESL, though you wouldn't know most of the time , her English is so good.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

tshuki said:


> Hello! I'm quite new to writers forums, but I wanted to try joining one, because I do write a lot, even though I'm how to say.. too lazy to write it all in digital format, so my writings just gather dust on my shelf. |D
> Also I'm not native English speaker so I might sound clumsy at the beginning, but I hope to improve that. ^u^



Hi, 
Welcome. Your English seems rather excellent to me so far. I hope you enjoy it on here and find it useful.


----------



## tshuki

Thank you for welcoming me Olly and Lily! <3 <3 
I'm happy this forum is an active one! *o*


----------



## coop85

coop85, in case you didn't notice I sent a private message, top of the page, click on 'notifications'.

Hi Olly,
Thanks for responding. Sorry I did not notice it because I'm really interested in hearing from a mentor.  Problem is, I could not find the word 'notification' to click on. Could you give me directions to it. Thanks.
Coop85


----------



## Olly Buckle

The very top R H side there are seven buttons in white writing, it is the centre one, the first is the facebook connect outlined in blue, when you have a message the 'notifications' one outlines in a darker green than the background.


----------



## coop85

Thanks Olly,
I did find the notification button and read Lilliy's message. Very sweet of her. I would like to thank her but could not find how to send her a message. 
I feel that my problem's possibly-legal characteristics have kept fellow writers from responding.  So I will try my luck on a legal forum and give my results here.


----------



## MrGodlock

Hello. My name is Cody and I hope to one day be able to write quality novels. I'm not out to make money as a writer, I simply want to try my hand at it since I'm always thinking of great ideas for books and I'm always writing little segments here and there. I hope to learn from those more expierienced than me and when I finally post a few of my little written pieces I hope you will all critique it honestly and help me to get better at what I love to do.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

coop85 said:


> Thanks Olly,
> I did find the notification button and read Lilliy's message. Very sweet of her. I would like to thank her but could not find how to send her a message.
> I feel that my problem's possibly-legal characteristics have kept fellow writers from responding.  So I will try my luck on a legal forum and give my results here.



Hey Coop85
No problem, you are welcome. I hope others can give you more comprehensive advice. I always find that doing something, anything at all, is a relief. So take some kind of step to protect the future of that manuscript, someone somewhere is bound to value it.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

MrGodlock said:


> Hello. My name is Cody and I hope to one day be able to write quality novels. I'm not out to make money as a writer, I simply want to try my hand at it since I'm always thinking of great ideas for books and I'm always writing little segments here and there. I hope to learn from those more expierienced than me and when I finally post a few of my little written pieces I hope you will all critique it honestly and help me to get better at what I love to do.



Hello Cody, 
and welcome. I feel the same as you except for one thing - I really really do want to make lots of money! Seriously though, the love of writing comes first, always first. Writing of stories must arise from passion and the heart, from delving into yourself deeply. The skill to be learned is to translate that onto the blank page. I too have an awfully long way to go but it is damned exciting!


----------



## coop85

Hi Lilly,
Thanks for your kind thoughts. Don't know if you saw my last post in which I said I'd try a legal forum since my project involves the question of copyrighting a ms. someone else wrote even though it has never been copyrighted and it was written seventy years ago.

Will keep you and the others aware of what I find.


----------



## MrGodlock

It is pretty exciting huh Lilly? Well I hope that your future in writing does make you lots of money. Lol, and thanks for the reply.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

coop85 said:


> Hi Lilly,
> Thanks for your kind thoughts. Don't know if you saw my last post in which I said I'd try a legal forum since my project involves the question of copyrighting a ms. someone else wrote even though it has never been copyrighted and it was written seventy years ago.
> 
> Will keep you and the others aware of what I find.



Hi Coop85, 
it is well worth investigating, I hope you find someone who can give you good legal advice. It could be that a solicitor's firm might be able to help or point you to someone who can. Good luck.


----------



## BubbleCow

Hi,

My name is Gary Smailes, I am the co-founder of a company called BubbleCow. I write history books for kids and have more than 20 books in print. I also have an agent. 

To be honest, none of this really matters. My passion is in self-publishers and helping writers to create and sell high quality books.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hey Gary, 
Welcome. Maybe I will be in contact one day on a business basis! Be a while yet, I need to practice and write a great deal more before that moment comes.

Do you deal only in children's history? What kind of thing would you take on? What about autobiographies? I intend to write mine.


----------



## BubbleCow

Lilly Davidson said:


> Hey Gary,
> Welcome. Maybe I will be in contact one day on a business basis! Be a while yet, I need to practice and write a great deal more before that moment comes.
> 
> Do you deal only in children's history? What kind of thing would you take on? What about autobiographies? I intend to write mine.



I am new to this forum, but I am hoping to add some real value. Let me prove my metal first


----------



## Lilly Davidson

OK Gary, 
no problem.


----------



## WriterBry

Hello. 
My name is Bryan and I 'think' I'm a writer. I write a lot but some people claim that that doesn't make me a writer. So -- I'm Bryan! And I'm a Projectionist by afternoon, asleep by morning, and an avid writer late at night! I keep a Vampire's schedule so it's natural that I write a Vampire story. Writer or not, I have a medium following for my monthly short story series called "Strange Nights"; someone who writes and actually gets some fan-mail! So I guess that's something. My biggest love though, is Science Fiction. I have written a Sci Fi novel and published it under my own company name (which I know isn't going to give me a lot of marketing ability but this novel is my baby and I don't want to sign rights away to it). 

Whether that classifies me as a writer or not, I am at least a reading freak! One of my favorite pieces of technology is my Kindle and Amazon.com. I love to read sci fi, horror, comedy, and good fiction in general. I'm not a fan of classics (Not into the style of the time) and my eyes cross when I read Hemingway or Faulkner -- writers that I had to read in college. My favorite author is Christopher Moore (not a sci fi author, I know but he is my favorite). 

I am always looking for help regarding my novels. As far as "Strange Nights" goes, that series is just to keep me writing and it's always first-draft. Don't let that fool you though. I know what you're thinking. "He's one of those writers that get angry if you correct him and makes those stupid claims that it's _his style_ to write like that! RUNN!" -- Don't worry. I'm not. I'm always open to criticism just as long as it's given with genuine intent to help me and not to puff up ego -- and I CAN tell the difference. Likewise, I give advice to anyone that wants it and I don't have an ego and to prove that. I will properly deflate any ego I have right now... (Takes deep breath) 


I am fully aware that my writing needs a lot of work. I am a horrible writer that is in desperate need of help and professional classes in order to one day sell what I love. I am in no position to edit without help because I word things like crap and my worst problems is that I am overly repetitive and repeat things in a repeating fashion --- REPEATEDLY! 

I could really use the help. I have a lot of writing behind me that that doesn't mean crap without the friendships that I so desperately hope to find here. There.. Ego deflated and sufficiently flattened. I had to express myself like this because I don't want anyone here to think that I'm one of those writers that go to Starbucks wearing a funny hat, dressed in NYC winter-clothing in the middle of summer, in Florida, with my back facing you and my APPLE laptop facing the store with my "Manuscript" on 40 point font so that everyone can see me and think I'm hot poop. -- No, I promise, I'm not one of those people. I am here for the friends, to be open, honest, seek help, and help others. 

Thank you for having me! 
Your upcoming friend, 
-Bry


----------



## WriterBry

Hello.
My name is Bryan and I 'think' I'm a writer. I write a lot but some people claim that that doesn't make me a writer. So -- I'm Bryan! And I'm a Projectionist by afternoon, asleep by morning, and an avid writer late at night! I keep a Vampire's schedule so it's natural that I write a Vampire story. Writer or not, I have a medium following for my monthly short story series called "Strange Nights"; someone who writes and actually gets some fan-mail! So I guess that's something. My biggest love though, is Science Fiction. I have written a Sci Fi novel and published it under my own company name (which I know isn't going to give me a lot of marketing ability but this novel is my baby and I don't want to sign rights away to it).

Whether that classifies me as a writer or not, I am at least a reading freak! One of my favorite pieces of technology is my Kindle and Amazon.com. I love to read sci fi, horror, comedy, and good fiction in general. I'm not a fan of classics (Not into the style of the time) and my eyes cross when I read Hemingway or Faulkner -- writers that I had to read in college. My favorite author is Christopher Moore (not a sci fi author, I know but he is my favorite).

I am always looking for help regarding my novels. As far as "Strange Nights" goes, that series is just to keep me writing and it's always first-draft. Don't let that fool you though. I know what you're thinking. "He's one of those writers that get angry if you correct him and makes those stupid claims that it's his style to write like that! RUNN!" -- Don't worry. I'm not. I'm always open to criticism just as long as it's given with genuine intent to help me and not to puff up ego -- and I CAN tell the difference. Likewise, I give advice to anyone that wants it and I don't have an ego and to prove that. I will properly deflate any ego I have right now... (Takes deep breath)


I am fully aware that my writing needs a lot of work. I am a horrible writer that is in desperate need of help and professional classes in order to one day sell what I love. I am in no position to edit without help because I word things like crap and my worst problems is that I am overly repetitive and repeat things in a repeating fashion --- REPEATEDLY!

I could really use the help. I have a lot of writing behind me that that doesn't mean crap without the friendships that I so desperately hope to find here. There.. Ego deflated and sufficiently flattened. I had to express myself like this because I don't want anyone here to think that I'm one of those writers that go to Starbucks wearing a funny hat, dressed in NYC winter-clothing in the middle of summer, in Florida, with my back facing you and my APPLE laptop facing the store with my "Manuscript" on 40 point font so that everyone can see me and think I'm hot poop. -- No, I promise, I'm not one of those people. I am here for the friends, to be open, honest, seek help, and help others.

Thank you for having me!
Your upcoming friend,
-Bry


Admin note: Links removed.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi Bryan 
Welcome. It is so interesting to read about you, I am sure you will find help and support on here. I will certainly try although I am very much a beginner. 

I am going to spend more time on here soon because I have finished a course I was doing and also a business i was running. I want to spend lots of time on writing now.So I look forward to getting to know you and some of your work and vice versa.


----------



## WriterBry

Lilly Davidson said:


> Hi Bryan
> Welcome. It is so interesting to read about you, I am sure you will find help and support on here. I will certainly try although I am very much a beginner.
> 
> I am going to spend more time on here soon because I have finished a course I was doing and also a business i was running. I want to spend lots of time on writing now.So I look forward to getting to know you and some of your work and vice versa.



Thanks Lilly, 

Same to you. I'm too broke to take writing courses right now and I don't like being in debt to anyone so that counts out loans. So places like this on the internet are the only "classrooms" that I can manage. I threw a link up to my portfolio but it didn't go through. Don't know what that's about since the rules didn't say anything about it. Although, I learned later that there was a spam problem so they reduced new-user's ability to even post stories with everyone else. SO I guess I'm going to have to wait for critiques or something. Oh. Another thing about me, I am partially colorblind and have trouble seeing the colors red or orange -- well, unless they are on a black background(I just highlighted my last post and saw the admin note that I couldn't see otherwise). 

It's just so sad that there is apparently such a problem with spam here that new users have to prove themselves before they can participate beyond saying hello. I guess I'll just wait around.


----------



## Baron

WriterBry said:


> Thanks Lilly,
> 
> Same to you. I'm too broke to take writing courses right now and I don't like being in debt to anyone so that counts out loans. So places like this on the internet are the only "classrooms" that I can manage. I threw a link up to my portfolio but it didn't go through. Don't know what that's about since the rules didn't say anything about it. Although, I learned later that there was a spam problem so they reduced new-user's ability to even post stories with everyone else. SO I guess I'm going to have to wait for critiques or something. Oh. Another thing about me, I am partially colorblind and have trouble seeing the colors red or orange -- well, unless they are on a black background(I just highlighted my last post and saw the admin note that I couldn't see otherwise).
> 
> It's just so sad that there is apparently such a problem with spam here that new users have to prove themselves before they can participate beyond saying hello. I guess I'll just wait around.



Welcome to the site.

There's no problem with new users posting comments on the work of others, in fact we encourage those who have just joined to do just that.  It helps to ensure feedback on their own work when it's posted as the site operates on a reciprocal basis.


----------



## WriterBry

Baron said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> There's no problem with new users posting comments on the work of others, in fact we encourage those who have just joined to do just that.  It helps to ensure feedback on their own work when it's posted as the site operates on a reciprocal basis.



For some reason I can't put my own work in the fiction areas but yeah. I commented on someone's work today already. I think it's just a new-user thing; I had to read the rules twice and still can't remember it all, there's so much rules about posting here it's almost intimidating.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Dear WriterBry

I think all you have to do is ease in here by doing 10 posts I think. Then you can put a little of your work up if you like. Please don't feel intimidated, everyone is very nice - but they will be honest about assessing your work - and that is just as it should be.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Lily has it spot on Brian, make ten posts and you can start creating threads in the creative forums, beware, word games don't count towards your post count. Like Baron says it can be a good opportunity to comment on and get known by other writers in your genre, then when your turn comes to post there is a good chance they will reciprocate. 'New posts' on the left of the top of the page is a good place to start looking, it can be worth checking the date a thread was started, sometimes I see people commenting on threads that are well old and think "I haven't seen the original poster on the forum for a while, I wonder if they still look in?"


----------



## MatthewJ.Anderson

Hey, Everyone. 

My name is Matt. I hail from the Twin Cities (MN). Last year I graduated with my B.A. in English from the University of Minnesota-Duluth. I have been writing (seriously) for five or six years... the first three of which were dedicated almost entirely to poetry. While I still write poems here and there, I have taken a liking to the beauty, subtlety, and sheer bluntness of the short story. Currently, I am compiling a number of short stories (and vignettes) for a collection. Since graduating, I have also started a creative-writing blog called "deadendhead" that I am very much obsessed with. I even went as far as buying a rather expensive digital recorder; I have already started some audio/spoken word projects that pair well with my creative-writing blog entries.  All in all, I hope that I can live off my fiction some day. I also intend to start working towards MFA in Creative Writing in the coming year. Such a degree would give me the experience necessary to teach creative writing while writing fiction on the side. I hope that this forum will allow me to share myself, my work, and my perspectives on writing. But, most importantly, I hope to meet those who know what it takes to write. What it really takes. 

MJA


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hello Matt 

Welcome. You have such an interesting vibrancy to bring to the forum. You are passionate, excited and organised about achieving your dreams. I like that!


----------



## Clet

Hi my name is Clet.
I do not have a background as a writer- unless you count Journaling to be one.  I am an avid reader and ejoy the written word. I love all forms of self-expression.  I am an artist that wishes to become a writer. I have always found the written word to be fascinating.  So many different ideas can be put down on page. I think its wonderful.  I have joined this website in hope of making new friends and learning all about the written art. Then hopefully I can write work of my own.  My ambition in life is to write a 100,000 word book on any particular topic.  I have recently been writing one on self-expression through different methods.  In qualifications i did well at GCSE's. I got an A in English Language.  I have also studied the first year of English Literature at Wigan & Leigh College, Wigan, North West Lancashire, my hometown. I had to quit because I became ill with schizophrenia. I now live a quiet life and hope to write to pass the time. i hope you are not put off by getting to know me because of my illness- because I am considered to be a good friend by those I know.  I look forward to reading other peoples work to gain insight of perspective.  Thank you for taking the time to read my post :hi:


----------



## Potty

Considering every writer has several personalities inside them, trying to make themselves known on paper, at any given time... I think you've gotten off lightly with schizophrenia!

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Drowzzy

Hello I'm Dhaval. Failed once in every year of high school education. So I've got twice the amount of education experience than any of you guys here. A n00b in the writing field planning to take the literary world by storm, though I never thought of writing as a profession or even a hobby till the day I started writing my first book. I'm not trying to make an impression of an over-the-top dreamer but I'm just hoping that my confidence works to a certain level since most books apparently never reach the level in the minds of people they deserve to be.:smile:


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Welcome Clet & Drowzzy, 

Really hope you enjoy it on here.


----------



## Mad Cowboy

Hi. I generally am a mad cowboy, though not the mad cowboy.  if you wonder about the mad part I say take your pick, mad crazy, mad angry, or mad cow as in brain diseased, or  one of my favorites Mutually Assured Destruction. I am looking to learn or maybe get some help or guidance as to the different forms of writing.  
     I consider myself about as uneducated as you can get, but I am fairly creative. So I have the ideas, the hard part is getting them somewhere.    Weird as it may sound or Mad as it may seem in  my head I created a play, yet in real life I've never even been to one. 
       I've always figured the hard part is getting it down on dead trees.   the real trick is in the completion. I have written 2 books and have a scribed account under Mad Cowboy, plus a blog, so I try to practice. 
      To keep a long story short I am working on an outline for a possible movie script (I.E. a short story) and I find I not only have never seen a movie script I'm not sure I really know what an outline does, or how to make one. 

  I have never met or hung out with any other writers before, and I would enjoy meeting some , both to pick your brain, as well as share insights?    Peace B.


----------



## Fin

It's not weird having a play inside of your head. I'm sure that everyone here has come up with crazy scenarios in there head at least once, if not daily. Otherwise, where would we get the ideas for our stories? 

An outline is something that, well...outlines your story. A quick little write of the things you want to happen in it, how you want it to end, etc. Some do chapter by chapter outlines, others do just a general outline. 

If you stick around, I'm sure your writing will improve a ton.

Welcome to the forums, Mad Cowboy.


----------



## Mad Cowboy

Thanks for the encouragement Fin.   How it ends , "Happily ever after'   easy I think I can do this. looking forward to hopefully become a part of the community here. Peace B.  A p.s, I am also interested in freeware writing tools. thanks


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi Mad Cowboy 

Welcome. 
I like 'mad' and I think lack of formal education can mean a free mind in terms of creativity and ideas. So I look forward to looking at some of your work.


----------



## Kakologia

Hello
I'm a young writer, 14, though I use writer loosely. I am hoping that a community of writers will encourage me to write more. Telling stories is my passion but I don't wish to be strictly a writer, I also want to preform. Stand-up, namely. Right now I'm trying to break out of all of my 'people in my class are dumber than me and I hate the world' poetry and am attempting more thoughtful work. I don't really know how it's working out, though, so I want this community to critique my work. I also want to critique others work but please, take my opinion with a gain of salt.
Right now I want to write screenplays and TV shows that skew comically. I am currently writing personnel poetry that I like but I think I lack skill.
Books and plays that I am reading write now are the 'classics' like Shakespeare's plays and poetry and The Great Gatsby. I really hope this community helps me and that I can succeed in my goal of becoming a good writer and hopefully help you along the way.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hello Kakologia
Welcome - how wonderful to have such a young person in our midst! I hope you enjoy it on here and hope we can all help you.


----------



## Ronenf77

Hullo. I'm Ronenf77! I'm in grade six, and writing is my passion. I want to be an author when I'm older, and I figure this is a place to start. 
I've filled notebooks with my work, mainly snippets of storys I've been thinking of. But I feel sharing my work others will be better. I'm fully aware that
I won't be able to write a book and get it published at this age, but you know what they say; "Practice makes perfect!" 
So google has brought me here. After my request of; "writing forum." I believe I will be posting some work of mine. 
I COMPLETELY welcome constructive criticism, with open arms, and a clear mind.
Thanks!
Ronen


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Ronenf77. I am English, year six in our reckoning would make you about eleven if I remember right, but I don't believe that, anyhow, still at school, not too young to get published. I have somewhere a copy of a book called "The young visitors", it was published sometime in the late 1800s early 1900s and there is a picture in the front with the legend "The author". She is a little girl in Edwardian or Victorian petticoats, stockings, boots, bonnet etc. sat on a cushion. It is what you might expect from a precocious young child and it caught the public imagination and went to 13 reprints of the first edition within a year, maybe more, mine is a thirteenth. Never say 'Cant!' or 'won't be able to', I will accept 'unlikely', or 'have difficulty' but there is always the chance, and difficulties can be overcome. 

Or in Ronen terms; remember there are five guards, upper, middle, lower, right hand and left hand, but as Musashi says "Whatever guard you adopt, do not think of it as being on guard; think of it as being part of the act of killing."

welcome to the forum. I arrived here the same way some time ago and have found much here, hope you have a good time.


----------



## Gerry_VDS

Hi Everyone!  My name is Gerry, and I am a high school student!!  I have no writing experience, but hope to gain some by posting stories!!  I love to read novels by many different authors from Clive Cussler to WEB Griffin!  I hope to use this knowlege of books to write my own stories, and maybe, just maybe; my own novels!!


----------



## Ligeia

Hello all! I'd like to just go by Ligeia. I'm in my early 30's and have been writing on and off for a very long time. I've only been published in my HS literary mag but hope one day to do more. I'm hoping to hone my skills and develop my voice more.


----------



## Terry D

Welcome, Ligeia.


----------



## JohnnyForest

Hello everyone,

You can call me Johnny. I'm a twenty two year old student who is trying to pursue the domain of "Psychology".  The reason why I'm here is to hone my writing skills profoundly and learn from writers more experienced than I(probably all of you here). As you can see, I'm still a beginner in this craft, but I'm willing  to take advice from anybody, and receive intense constructive criticism.  If you have any sources/threads/websites that you can recommend me to get started, I will be open to it.  

Thank you!


----------



## Fin

Welcome to the forums, Johnny!


----------



## K. Altan

I'm Kiara Altan, and I really hope to improve in my writing.  It's not perfect, but I try.


----------



## henryD

Hello,
I am a 56 year old man, married with 3 grown up kids. I have no writing experience left school at 14 with no qualifications but am well travelled. 
I have many stories on all kinds of subjets fiction/non fiction that I want to tell. I hope you will be patient as my grammar is not perfect.
You will get to know me a bit better as post and chat with you all.

Henry


----------



## Terry D

Welcome, Henry!  Grab a cookie and a libation of your choice.


----------



## Kevin

Hey Henry, I'm lookin' forward to some good stories   Welcome.


----------



## K. Altan

Sorry about doing this again, but I didn't think I really introduced myself well.  I'm just starting high school this year, so I'm still a very young writer.  I've had problems in the past with most of my English teachers.  Last year was the only year that I actually LEARNED anything in English.  That's how I finally got back to writing.  I used to write all the time, but I lost interest.  I just felt like I wasn't getting any better.  My English teacher in 6th grade got really sick and was out for months.  In 7th grade, our teacher left for another job, so we had sub after sub.  I guess I'm not the luckiest person.  I'm here because I need help.  I want to improve.  Thanks for taking the time to read this.  Sorry it's so long.


----------



## Kevin

You're starting young. Sounds pretty lucky to me. Welcome


----------



## Apple Ice

I'm just a terrible writer trying to write.


----------



## saturnnights

Hi Everyone!
I'm new here, hoping to learn a thing or two.  I hated writing in school, but once I was in the workforce, I found it to be interesting, whether I was writing a technical manual or just contributing to the company newsletter.  I started my own blog last summer, just to hone my skills and make me feel a bit of pressure to keep writing when I would rather just sit and vegetate  ;-)

Cheers!
Saturnnights


----------



## mninp

Hey everyone!  My name's Nick, I'm 20 years old, I started writng back in January.  I have written two short stories and well on my way to writing a novel (20k words in).  I love Stephen King, Poe, or any good psychological horror/thriller book or movie.  I'm afraid of spiders, clowns and heights, but I love being scared.  I listen to classic rock and heavy metal, with a bit of old school thrash metal in there as well.  I have a couple of questions.  How can I post a new topic on these forums?  Also, there's a short story I would like to share with everyone, but, on the chance that I get published one day, will I still be able to use my short story in a collection one day?  I'm thinking I won't be able to, but I'm just asking to make sure.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jackelberry

I'm Jack. I'm a 19 year old computer addict who love reading and writing fantasy stories. Art is another one of my passions, i make a lot of digital art and illustrations and also tattoo!


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hey Jack 
Welcome. Fantasy is the most exciting genre - do you like extreme fantasy? You know, taking an idea and running with it to the edge? You are obviously a very creative person.


----------



## GingerJeezus

Hi people. My name is Andy. I love reading, and am a bit of an occasional writer of poetry/verse/short stories. Currently studying communication and professional writing at uni. I hope to get into editing in the coming years. At the moment I'm writing articles and police rounds for a local newspaper. I am a bit of a grammar nazi, people can get pretty annoyed at me  lol


----------



## Gumby

Welcome.


----------



## Keriannelove

Hi, I'm Kerianne.... I'm an amateur fun writer... I write whenever I can, or whenever I wake up in the middle of the night with a fantastic story line and start writing.


----------



## lblaney

Hi,  My name is Leslie and I guess I'm an extreme newbie.  Back in school (a long time ago) I wrote a lot, but since life took over that hasn't happened much.  It's summer now and I've decided to work on getting the assorted scenes, plots, stories, etc. onto paper (or at least onto my hard drive), and seeing if I can make something of them.


----------



## Terry D

Welcome to the forums, lblaney!  You'll find a lot of people here who will help keep you motivated and who are willing to give you feedback on your work.


----------



## Elowan

Greetings.  My name is Leo.  I'm a retired eye surgeon who published his first work (in Model Railroader) many years ago.  I am also the author of a seminal non-fiction textbook - _Refractive Eye Surgery _and a chapter in a work about character building in _Ultima Online_.

I have several fictional works underway dealing with fantasy, historical fiction and sci-fi - with _The Primordium_ (sci-fi) the furthest along.

I'm here to get help climbing back into the 'saddle' full time and share what I can of the process.

My best wishes to Lilly and the rest.


----------



## solidgoldbrass

GingerJeezus said:


> Hi people. My name is Andy.. I am a bit of a grammar nazi, people can get pretty annoyed at me  lol



I won't get annoyed with you. I get far more annoyed with people who won't even try to think about grammar, spelling and punctuation.


----------



## Robber Baron

Greetings all! My name is Robber Baron. My areas of interest are science fiction and alternative history. I love photography. I'm looking forward to learning everything I can here about writing. I belong to a couple of writers groups in Lexington KY.


----------



## Bdblazen

Hey everyone! I'm still a student and I'm taking a writing course this comming year, so I joined to learn from other writers


----------



## Oasis Writer

Welcome.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Welcome all you newcomers.


----------



## MacNeal

Hello all, I am very new to this site, and most wrighting in general.  I am 17, and going to be a senior in High School next fall.  Since I was a wee little boy, I've had emotional stresses with influenced me to draw, and read to escape the real world.  Although my reading on "Classical" works is minuscule, I have read the most common works of Shakespeare, Hawthorne, and several others.  Earlier in the school year, after being introduced to Robert Frost, I began to write poetry.  While I have never officially "shared it" with the public, it has been well received by most of those who have read it.  After I got bored with the echoes of poetic lines throughout my mind, I decided to start writing articles/essays/stories that served a purpose.  At that time, I read my first Tom Clancy book, and knew it was what I wanted to write like.  The wars he depicts, the battles, all that fun stuff...just awesome.  Last night, I say down, and started writing an "Apocalypse Story".  For those who have seen Falling Skies on TNT, it has strong similarities to the alien invasion it depicts.  This story, however, is NOT related to Falling Skies in any way, besides the settings it has shown me (rubble, post-apocalyptic cities, general things like that).  I wrote the first 8 pages, and then realized...I have no protagonist yet.  I am stuck.  I do not know how to introduce the unknown "invaders"...and I can't even picture what these "invaders" could be.  So, I came here for help breaking through "writers block".  And to waste time, instead of writing more.  Any suggestions, complaints, or questions, etc., please let me know however you soon this site.  Thanks all, and sorry for this minnie-book I just wrote!
     -Nate


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi MacNeal





> And to waste time, instead of writing more. Any suggestions, complaints, or questions, etc., please let me know however you soon this site.


 not sure about that second sentence, but this is a great place to waste time. Welcome to the site.


----------



## MacNeal

I am on an iPhone, and have the dreaded Autocorrect feature enabled.  Since I am too lazy to remove it, I end up writing gibberish.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Wish I had a good excuse like that for screwing up "Hi MacNeal " and not noticing, sorry, I have corrected it.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hello MacNeal
Welcome. Your background and reasons for writing are fascinating. You are correct, a strong lead character is important to tell the story. Think who he is, what he looks like, what is his movitivation in life, the essence of him. For the invaders, similar. I hope you can picture them in your mind soon. I love stories like that.


----------



## JEH1

Hi 
My names Stuart and I'm a novice writer, who's resently been bit by the writing bug. 

I'm interested in writing crime fiction and have a few ideas on the go, but really I'm here for advice and to talk to people who have been published. 

Also I any one has any advice on writing under a psudonym or if there's a thread on it id love the help. (I'll explain the reasons Id like to use one if someone PMs me) 

Thanks 
Looking forward to hearing from you guys.


----------



## JEH1

Personally I tend to do my writing on an iPad with bluetooth keyboard just for pure convenience, I then run it through MS Word later.


----------



## MacNeal

I do most writing by hand, either in a spiral notebook, or random papers from my floor (whichever is closer)...and I do my best writing around 3am, when the "logical" part of my brain is sound asleep


----------



## kscormier

I have just published an ebook that's  now available on the Kindle and Kindle App. It is titled "A Cherished Haven". This has completely shocked many family members and co-workers! They had no clue writing was a secret passion of mine. Many wonder when I found the time to write with three kids and a full-time job! I hope to one day be a great example to my children in showing them that hard work does pay off. It is wonderful hearing good reviews of my firstt ebook from the people I am now sharing it with


----------



## kscormier

Sorry, "first". And I also joined this forum for advice. I am so new to the whole ebook business that had it not been for blogs and forums with other authors' advice, I would have been lost. Thanks to all of those who take their time to share their great advice and tips with us newbies!


----------



## Lilly Davidson

kscormier said:


> I have just published an ebook that's  now available on the Kindle and Kindle App. It is titled "A Cherished Haven". This has completely shocked many family members and co-workers! They had no clue writing was a secret passion of mine. Many wonder when I found the time to write with three kids and a full-time job! I hope to one day be a great example to my children in showing them that hard work does pay off. It is wonderful hearing good reviews of my firstt ebook from the people I am now sharing it with



Hi kscormier

Welcome. It sounds like you already are a great example to your family. You show what can be done by really applying yourself.


----------



## PatriotsNation4

Greetings!  I am a new to writing and conducting research on a book idea I've had floating around in my head.  I'm a former Marine and currently employed as a State Trooper.  Though I'm educated, I haven't exactly been recruited by NASA to put a man on Mars.  I suspect I'm going to need a lot of help putting my thoughts to paper.  Though I've experienced some interesting things over the course of my police career that might make for an interesting read, the book I hope to write is fiction and not job related.  I hope this site lends itself to meeting new and interesting people who can help me get started and maybe troubleshoot along the way.  I'm so very excited to get started!


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Hello all. After wasting my twenties trying to be a responsible adult, I've been spending my thirties studying literature in graduate school and now, when I ought to be writing papers, writing a novel. I think it's a kickass novel, of course, but it's only about two-thirds done, and if I describe the plot it won't sound all that exciting to anybody. Let's just say it's character-driven commercial fiction in a classic SF framework and I'm enjoying it more than I've enjoyed, oh, pretty much anything ever. I've learned a lot by lurking on these fora and hope to learn more as well as, if possible, contribute.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The contributions of a mature, irresponsible literature graduate promise to be reasonably interesting, look forward to your contribution  welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

PatriotsNation4 said:


> Greetings!  I am a new to writing and conducting research on a book idea I've had floating around in my head.  I'm a 41 year old former Marine and am currently employed as a State Trooper.  Though I'm educated, I haven't exactly been recruited by NASA to put a man on Mars.  I suspect I'm going to need a lot of help putting my thoughts to paper.  Though I've experienced some interesting things over the course of my police career that might make for an interesting read, the book I hope to write is fiction and not job related.  I hope this site lends itself to meeting new and interesting people who can help me get started and maybe troubleshoot along the way.  I'm so very excited to get started!



Hi
Welcome. You have an interesting background. I think the only way I know how is to simply start, see what happens on the page. Also keep a notebook with you at all times to jot down developing ideas as they come into your head.


----------



## Crazy-Wanderer

Whoooa... Allright here I go, I am a journalist by profession and a writer by passion. Although new to this website not new to the writing gig. Just looking to make friends. One thing you should know. I am Muslim and Pakistani so if you are going to be biased about it please don't bother wasting my time and yours.


----------



## Nemesis

glad to have you all! 

Patriots - Glad to see another mil on here 
Lasm - hello and hopefully the kind people on here can help you finish and refine said novel.
Crazy - Welcome, I certainly hope you won't find such prejudice here! Chat me up some time =)


----------



## PatriotsNation4

*thanks!*



Lilly Davidson said:


> Hi
> Welcome. You have an interesting background. I think the only way I know how is to simply start, see what happens on the page. Also keep a notebook with you at all times to jot down developing ideas as they come into your head.



I bring a notebook to bed!  Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## PatriotsNation4

*thanks!*



Noxicity said:


> glad to have you all!
> 
> Patriots - Glad to see another mil on here
> Lasm - hello and hopefully the kind people on here can help you finish and refine said novel.
> Crazy - Welcome, I certainly hope you won't find such prejudice here! Chat me up some time =)



 I love this website!


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Crazy-Wanderer said:


> Whoooa... Allright here I go, I am a journalist by profession and a writer by passion. Although new to this website not new to the writing gig. Just looking to make friends. One thing you should know. I am Muslim and Pakistani so if you are going to be biased about it please don't bother wasting my time and yours.



Hi Crazy-Wanderer (love the name!)

You don't need to even mention it. It has no relevance in my view. I hope you find good things and all you need here and more. What kind of thing do you write?


----------



## Crazy-Wanderer

Lilly Davidson said:


> Hi Crazy-Wanderer (love the name!)
> 
> You don't need to even mention it. It has no relevance in my view. I hope you find good things and all you need here and more. What kind of thing do you write?



Well, mostly news and reports and when I can art critique and something on social issues across the globe.


----------



## Crazy-Wanderer

Noxicity said:


> glad to have you all!
> 
> Patriots - Glad to see another mil on here
> Lasm - hello and hopefully the kind people on here can help you finish and refine said novel.
> Crazy - Welcome, I certainly hope you won't find such prejudice here! Chat me up some time =)



I hope so, for literature is something beyond prejudice. Sure will, adding you here.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

Olly Buckle said:


> The contributions of a mature, irresponsible literature graduate promise to be reasonably interesting, look forward to your contribution  welcome to the forum.



Thanks, Olly! I'll try not to inflict much theory on anyone who isn't asking for it.


----------



## SerenataImmortale

Hey everyone, 
I'm a newly declared English major, and I've been a bit obsessed with writing since childhood. I've been working mostly on one particular sci-fi fantasy novel for the past four years (with most of that time spent banging my head on my keyboard wondering just how to make a plot.) I'm here to get advice where I can, learn from others, and (if it's wanted) give feedback where possible. 
Glad to meet you all!


----------



## PatriotsNation4

I envision my novel should take as long, given it is my first. Good luck!


----------



## Lilly Davidson

SerenataImmortale said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm a newly declared English major, and I've been a bit obsessed with writing since childhood. I've been working mostly on one particular sci-fi fantasy novel for the past four years (with most of that time spent banging my head on my keyboard wondering just how to make a plot.) I'm here to get advice where I can, learn from others, and (if it's wanted) give feedback where possible.
> Glad to meet you all!




Hi

I know just how you feel. I have begun a science fiction novel recently. The ideas are all in my head and lord knows how I am going to formulate it into a plot and story. It can be overwhelming and frustrating.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Sounds interesting, Crazy-Wanderer.


----------



## SerenataImmortale

PatriotsNation4 said:
			
		

> I envision my novel should take as long, given it is my first. Good luck!


 



Lilly Davidson said:


> Hi
> 
> I know just how you feel. I have begun a science fiction novel recently. The ideas are all in my head and lord knows how I am going to formulate it into a plot and story. It can be overwhelming and frustrating.



Thank you both! It is good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Amanda

Hey everyone.
I'm Amanda (and I was very surprised that I could get the username Amanda, let me tell you).  I'm a recent college grad -- I double majored in English and European history -- and after having a month of no luck with job applications, I've decided to give my _real_ dream a shot: publishing novels.  I've spent the last few years writing a number of stories whenever I felt the urge, but now I'm taking this seriously and trying to see if I can make my dream a reality.  
I mostly write fantasy fiction, but a few of my stories are more like young adult romances.  The novel I'm working on right now, however, is firmly in the fantasy genre, and features a male protagonist and a female villain.  I usually do things the other way around so this is very refreshing for me.  Currently I'm about 1/3 of the way through writing the first draft, and I'm plugging away at it each day.  It'll be nice to come to these forums to learn more about writing, share frustrations, and (hopefully) celebrate successes.
Now -- back to writing!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Female villains are not all that common, could be fun to write. Welcome to the forum, I wouldn't rely on  the publishing, but give it your best shot, mad if you don't. Even if it takes you nowhere you can cite it as evidence you are trying when you look for other things.


----------



## Amanda

Thanks for the welcome, Olly.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to the site, Amanda.


----------



## Sam

Welcome, Amanda. I double-majored in English Lit and history too. My Masters is next. PhD after that. 

Not that I'm getting ahead of myself or anything.


----------



## kctjohnson

Hello, I'm Kat. I suppose I've been more of a storyteller rather than a writer when I was growing up. I was often asked to make up a story on the spot to entertain my friends on long car rides. Sadly, I never wrote them down, but they seemed to have entertained the adults who happen to be listening too. Now, I know that written storytelling is very different from oral storytelling, and I really hope that one day I can eloquently put some of my stories down on paper. I've started a few stories and have gotten good reviews from readers, but I seem to have a problem of running out of steam before I can finish any of the works. Hopefully I can get advice and tips from everyone here.


----------



## alanmt

Welcome, Kat!


----------



## Rozzi

I have been writing on and off since childhood.  I have been in the medical field all my adult life. I would like to better learn how to relate my experiences in a way that would make for interesting reading...that's why I joined...that's why I'm here...to improve my self-image in relation to writing.  
I started with poetry when I was 11, and fell in love with that...Coleridge (for many reasons) being my favorite.  The realization as I have become an adult, that poetry is not what I imagined it would be in the modern world, was my main impetus to quit.  I must admit that I am out of touch since about ten years ago with that crap...another reason I joined this site.  
Anyway...I think this site may be an interesting avenue to explore the creative side of myself that I have left to languish as I have learned to care for sick people.  
Be cruel, be honest, be real...I want to get to the knitty-gritty; I want to learn, I want to be mentored, I want to really write in a way I haven't since I was young (at least with the same sense of enjoyment I had, since I didn't really know or have anything relevant to say then).


----------



## Neverland

Hi people. Dont really know how to introduce myself but here we go!

I love writing!

I joined the forums to read other peoples work, to get help with my writing issues that no matter how hard i try, i just cant quite seem to smooth out. And mainly to post pieces from my first novel, to get any feed back. Both good and bad critique welcomed .... but mainly good!!


So here i go!


----------



## Terry D

Welcome to the forums, Neverland.  Don't worry, all of your writing problems are correctable.


----------



## Artanyis

Hello all!  I'm here trying to improve my writing and hopefully help out others.  I've been writing for years, since I was a kid, wrote tons of short stories, and poems, got a couple poems published about ten years ago, but no major work since.  I've been working on my novel over the past couple years, slowly, when I have free time.  Now I am hoping to be able to post it and get some real feed back since none of my friends will actually give me feed back on it, and its been like pulling teeth to even get a few of them to read what I have.  The only responses I've been able to get out of them is various forms of, "I really like it so far..."  which is nice to hear but not what I'm looking for.  I need constructive criticism on the story, the characters, the world, pretty much everything, except of basic grammar faults and spelling, I'm dyslexic, that stuff is going to happen.
I cant wait to work with everyone here who wants me.


----------



## AlwaysLate

Hello everyone,

I just stumbled upon this site and thought, why not, I should try immersing myself into a forum and make an effort to become more socialable and to discuss ideas with others on a similar path. I shall try and remain dedicated to this one and not vanish into thin air - I hope. I do write by the way so I'm not just here to waste anyone's time. Writing is my getaway and something I've been doing all my life. My work is nothing profound or deep, neither do I intentionally relay messages of any kind. I just write. I've published nothing but I hope to soon, that at least, is my dream.

I hope to 'speak' with some of you soon!


----------



## Cat M.

Hallo, I'm Cat, and even though I'm young and inexperienced, I'm a writing addict. I write young-adult fiction (obviously) and my best genres are sci-fi, mystery, and suspense. I'm working on a very big project right now with the working title, "The Ballad That the Crazies Sing," which I'm going to post as soon as possible. It's reminiscent of the book, The Name of the Star, by Maureen Johnson, except with no supernatural interference. My favorite author is Edgar Allen Poe, and I have a 60-year-old first edition of his, which I cannot possibly be separated from.
Enough about my writing, maybe myself? I'm pretty artistic, quite geeky, and I'm on the school Cross-Country and Track team, which is an odd combination. Yes, I'm still in school. I've always wanted to be very small (i.e. about 5 inches) so I could explore and see the world like Alice did when she ate the White Rabbit's cookie in Alice in Wonderland. I really like skeleton keys, and almost anything that's misplaced, like lost shoes in New York or something hidden a long time ago in an old house. I love searching for memories, old ones, and I may be the only person I know who is my age and listens to the Beatles shamelessly. (I hate mainstream pop!)
Alright, I think I'm overstaying my welcome (I'm not good with idioms, I think I got that wrong) so I'd better be off! I wish everyone a good night and, hopefully, patience with my long post.


----------



## bigdsweetz

I'm DJay. I'm here because I've been writing for years but I honestly think I'm pretty bad. I've had a billion stories in my head and they all seem to disappear as soon as I go to write them down. I have ton's of books on creative writing and have taken classes for it, but I seem to get no where. I guess I'm trying to do this to push myself along. I'm also trying to write out the story so I can turn it into a video game...hopefully. We all have a dream right?


----------



## wee_clair_064

Hi, I'm C.L. Aspiring writer. But aren't we all? 

I live in the kind of place where the only place it is acceptable to express yourself is on your Facebook status. 

Set Goals. Dream big. Achieve bigger and all that! :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum wee clair 





> I live in the kind of place where the only place it is acceptable to express yourself is on your Facebook status.
> 
> Set Goals. Dream big. Achieve bigger and all that!


Good on you, but you are not totally alone, our SamW is from your part of the world, and recently got himself a regular publisher, it can be done, carry on believing.


----------



## David B. Ramirez

Hi! I used to be a molecular biologist (worked on the Human Genome Project), dabbled in some programming (worked on the information system for the EUCLOCK Project), and now I can finally say I'm doing the writer thing without being self-conscious about it.

After 17 years of writing, starting with fanfics, and working my way through 4 original manuscripts to which nothing much happened, I got an agent last year and a book deal this year with sci-fi manuscript number 5. Booyah! I hope that doesn't count as spamming =)

Still, this is barely the beginning of anything. I'm here to keep learning, to talk to other writers, possibly give what help I might be able to, and hopefully, figure out the things that will eventually help my sales.

 It's not enough for me to have one book, and I know it won't make much money. I kind of consider this an apprenticeship period, like with how scientists with a bachelor's degree still have to get a master's and then a PhD to eventually get their own grants and do things their way. I want to write 50 books by the time I die! So I'll need all the help I can get.


----------



## Erebus

Hello,

Brand new here and decided, as suggested, introductions would be the best place to start.  I'm currently just looking to get a start in writing full time.  Though I've done it off and on over the years, mostly in a commercial capacity, I want to dedicate myself to making a life of it.  Up until now I've only really written online for content and I just recently went into that field again.  I set up an account with an online client/author site for article writing.  

My dream is in fiction writing and I do have a complete plot outline for a novel, which I'm eager to get started on.  I can't wait to see where it goes and I'm looking forward to browsing this forum for insight and advice, since this is my first venture into the more challenging world of becoming a known author of fiction.

With all that said, my name is Josh and it's a pleasure to be among like minded individuals.  I look forward to a lot of good information and conversations.

:chuncky:


----------



## Erebus

Hi David,

Just got here myself and saw your introduction.  It caught my attention because you mentioned you were a molecular biologist and had worked a bit in the Human Genome Project.  The novel that I'm going to write focuses heavily on genetic engineering.  Though it's fiction and I'll obviously have to take some liberties with the actual field, I have surrounded myself with a lot of research on the subject.  Would you be willing to talk with me about in the future as I delve a bit deeper into it?

I would absolutely love and appreciate the insight from someone who's actually been involved in that field and would be more than happy to credit you with anything that's useful for the book.

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## Penny Cooper

Hi,
I am penny, glad to meet you all I hope I'll have good time with you all


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi Josh 

Welcome and hope you find everything you need on here. Your novel sounds interesting, I love science fiction. 
Main thing to do is just write it and see!


----------



## Paglia

Hello everyone.
I've been looking all over for a good, active writing forum, and I'm already sorta convinced that this is it :V

hope to be in communications


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Welcome


----------



## Jamie Cook

My name's Jamie. I started writing a few weeks ago. Right now I'm working on a fiction novel about drugs, crime and mental illness. It has been very therapeutic, as much of my novel comes from experience.

Nice to meet you.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hey Jamie, 
Welcome. 
Your novel sounds very interesting.


----------



## LadyofRohan

I've been writing stories and poetry since six/seven. Just completed by first NaNoWriMo last November and working on the revisions for the novel. I hope to have it published some day.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi LadyofRohan, 
Welcome.


----------



## Legacy Novel

I've been attending workshops and reading everything I can get my hands on. I have a custom heartbeat strip to remind me to vary the action. I have an "obstacle" file for my various characters, and several ground breaking ideas and new concepts to spice up the novel. All I have remaining is to distribute my last bin of notes into my 217 individual baggies that make up "Legacy." Notes, outline, heartbeat, write!
                                                                                                                                     Art


----------



## Kyle R

Sounds like you've got it all planned out, Legacy!

Best of luck! :encouragement:


----------



## Legacy Novel

Thanks, Kyle Colorado!
                                    The afore mentioned heartbeat will be losely followed as I pull my social commentary stuff for book two, most of it. Gotta balance the beats and pauses... I've been gathering email addressesfor my blog; yesterday I got my dentist and General Practitioner; it can't hurt to have professional folks commenting on my blog!


----------



## vintageboombox

Hi everyone! I literally just joined this site 
My name is Angela. I'm 16 (almost 17) and have been writing for as long as I can remember. I've been trying to write a novel for the longest time, but AP work always seems to get in the way... but anyways, yes, trying to write a novel. I need inspiration, so I figured I might as well get some friends (you guys!) to help me out since most of my friends don't write.


----------



## SaintOMan

Hello. I'm Justin Smith. I am 16 years old and have been writing for the last year. I love writing Science Fiction/Fantasy. I really enjoy writing and hope to get positive reinforcement here, which is funny as much of my work is rather grim.


----------



## Jessi

Hey guys, I'm Jessi. I'm 21 years old. I love reading and writing. I read so much that I almost literally have a library at my house currently hitting almost 300 books that I read and reread religiously, with more being added to it constantly. I've been writing stories since the fourth grade, but I never seem to get half through them before i run out of ideas.  I joined hoping for constructive criticism with the stories I've been working on and future ideas. Looking forward to the help!


----------



## MKEWriter

Hey everyone,

My name is Rob and I've been writing--seriously--for about ten years. I recently finished a master's program in creative writing and, having just relocated, am looking for a place to share my write and enjoy the creative endeavors of others. I consider myself a literary writer (my "big" novel follows a group of radicals during the 1960's antiwar movement), but I've spent the better part of a year working on the first in a series of YA novels.


----------



## Staff Deployment

Hey.

I'm here mostly to take my mind off of French.

I won't say much.  I'll just post devil's advocate critiques and... Naw that's about it.

Cheers!


----------



## Olly Buckle

> I'll just post devil's advocate critiques


 That can still be useful,(Now tell me it can't ) welcome to the forum


----------



## Gameboy86

Just beginning writing and visiting to get some initial help


----------



## Susanmuse

I am a poet who has been reluctant to participate in a forum of this nature.  However, the muses urge me forward, and I look forward to the experience of community with others who celebrate the mystery and adventure of words.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hey Susanmuse, 
love your name! Welcome. Take a chance, put some of your poetry up. I hope you like it on here - I do!


----------



## writeshine

I've visited numerous times; enjoyed, what I read.  I just didn't contribute.  It's been a long time; and I need to join in.


----------



## writeshine

I am one of those individuals who is focused on one issue; and all of a sudden the mind is on a roller coaster of thoughts. I am bloggin; drafting my thoughts on a word document while I job keywords on a note pad and.  Sometimes; I am working on a minimum of 4 different Word documents.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

writeshine said:


> I've visited numerous times; enjoyed, what I read.  I just didn't contribute.  It's been a long time; and I need to join in.



You're doing it - join in more! You are very welcome.


----------



## ValentineR

Hello I am From Baltimore a self motivated writer like to adventure writing. Reading Adventurous book is my hobby.


----------



## JackKnife

/wave

Hallo ValentineR. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hey ValentineR, 
Welcome welcome!


----------



## jacqueline

hello ~ newbie here ~ i found this site while googling writing forums. i've always wanted to write and have dabbled here and there, but nothing serious. i guess you could call it a baby step joining and introducing myself.:coffeescreen:


----------



## Max

*Intro*

Hello all.  New to this site... I hope people don't get annoyed with me here... 

I am desperately looking for help getting some info out. 

I am not a writer but I am in a position were I am forced to become one briefly. 

If anyone is bored and looking to help someone desperately in need, let me know. I am not too proud to beg. It sounds loony but this is an urgent situation.


----------



## Kyle R

Hi jacqueline, welcome! *wipes your computer screen dry for you*

And hello there, Max! I hope you find the help you're looking for. :encouragement:


----------



## Max

Hi Kyle.  Thank you.

You wouldn't happen to know anyone well versed in copyright law would you?

I have been reading about it all day and more confused than when I started!


----------



## Kyle R

Sure I know a thing or two, but I wouldn't go as far as calling myself well-versed in it.

I think your best bet is to make a post describing exactly what kind of advice it is you're looking for. There are other members here that might be able to help you better than I can, though I'll offer any advice I can, if needed.

Depending on the nature of your question or topic, you can start a new thread in the Publishing forum --> (Publishing), or in the Writing Discussion forum --> (Writing Discussion).


----------



## Max

Thanks so much for the great response, Kyle.  I think I need to post some more before I can start a thread, not sure though.   Thanks for the help.  I hate finding out I posted in the wrong section after the fact.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Max, there are several threads already regarding copyright, and from the recent one I was looking at, about pictures, it varies from country to country. You may not find the exact information you are after, but looking at them may well help you find someone knowledgable, we have several members who practice law proffessionally. The general wisdom about copyright in writing is that people are far more concerned about it than is necessary.


----------



## VanityJjanuary

Hello Everyone
My name is Vanity and I am from London England  . I have joined today because I have been writing for a considerable amount of time  and I think I want to extend myself into the online world of writers . Im a bit shy so please, bear with me .
I would like to give and get support and guidance from other writers and to make important  friendships along the way . I wish to meet other writers from all over the globe , Strengthen  my ongoing  craft and hone in on this skill ive been born with .
Lovely to meet you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Many thank yous for reading me today
Your friend
Van


----------



## Vitaly Ana

Hello all peoples,

My name is Vitaly Ana. I hail from Vobrodniez, Ukraine and, I come with love.


----------



## samanthapple

*Hello*

Hi everyone! I just joined this site. My name is Samantha and I live in South Carolina with my husband. I've been thinking about trying to become an author for many years but just recently started working on it. I hope to meet everyone here and learn more about publishing and writing.


----------



## Fin

Welcome to the forums, Vitaly and Samantha! Glad to have ya. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Nemesis

Warm welcomes to Vanity, Vitaly, and Samantha! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## UncensoredInfluence

Hello, everyone, my name is Rach. In all honesty, I never had much of any thought to writing until recently. With not being as on a tight schedule as I normally am, I've found that I quite like to write in my spare time, and I hope joining this site will help me develop my pen.


----------



## Terry D

Welcome, Rach.  You've stumbled on to a great means of self-expression, and there's no better place to develop it than our little coven of wordsmiths.


----------



## Cran

Noxicity said:


> Warm welcomes to Vanity, Vitaly, and Samantha! Hope you enjoy the site!



^Like Nox said, and we extend that to Rach as well. 


Max - the essence of copyright is that it (copyright) is vested in the originator from the instant the (copyrightable) material is set in recordable form, and that is true in every country where copyright is recognised. What varies from jurisdiction to jurisdiction is what might be required to protect or enforce one's copyright. The other universal of copyright is that an idea cannot be copyrighted; it is the specific presentation of an idea that is subject to copyright.


----------



## dolphinlee

*Introducing myself*

I spent over 25 years teaching physics and the other sciences to secondary school students. I also worked as a hypnotherapist for over five years, did temp work, waitressed, designed kitchens, packed medical supplies and if you want to know how the suckers get on the bottom of bath mats I’m the girl to ask.

I am a Brit living with my husband in Canada. I am not working at the moment. I have a work visa, but despite the desperate need for teachers here teaching is the one profession my visa doesn't allow me to follow. Would you believe me if I told you I was mortified by this? :cheers:

I have completed my novel and am undergoing the confidence and sanity testing proceedure known as sending out queries. My first rejection was polite, kind and encouraging. I know it was a standard letter but it was so well written that I actually smiled. 

I'm looking forward to using this site. I hope in time I will be able to help other users.

Thank you

"Never be afraid to face your destiny" - Robert Jones


----------



## Cran

Hi *dolphinlee*, and welcome to WF.

I science teacher - fantastic - and you've already made your way into Reseach, 
I see. Well done. 

Regarding work visa limitations and international recognition of credentials: 
I am not surprised at the density of top-down bureaucracy; 
I am surprised that it has not yet collapsed into a singularity. 
Proof, I guess, that there are unseen dimensions.


----------



## dolphinlee

Hi Cran

Thank you. God this site looks good!  Yes I have found the research section.  I have a good knowledge base in the three science, a depth of experience and like ferreting out information.  I have answered some questions and had fun.  However as it is now 2 in the morning I think I should call it a day.

Good luck with your work


----------



## vinculum

Hi everyone. I'm a Landscaper from Canada. My experience in writing has mostly been reports, poetry and short stories (notice the spelling?) but I've had an idea for a very long story (novel?) for many years. I'm driven to write this story but lack training. My hope is that with advice from this forum I can do better (where's spell check when ya need it?). Look forward to reading your work.


----------



## Cran

Hi *vinculum*, and welcome to WF. 

Can't do much about your spellcheck, but advice we serve by the truckload in Writing Discussion.
And Poetry and Fiction should satisfy the yen to read for a while.


----------



## newwriter

ive only just started writing about a year and a half ago. im still in the process of writing my first story. i joined this site to get help and tips from other writers to make my writing better.


----------



## JackKnife

Hey newwriter. You've come to the right place if you're looking for opinions and tips on writing. We're all full of hot air here. Welcome.


----------



## newwriter

thanks  im still trying to get used to the site and how it works.


----------



## Cran

JackKnife said:


> *We're all full of hot air here.*


Translation: All of our members are keen to express considered opinions and sound advice ... 

welcome to WF, *newwriter*.


----------



## JackKnife

Cran said:


> Translation: All of our members are keen to express considered opinions and sound advice ...


But of course! :grin:


----------



## Wicked Weasel

Hi newwriter.  Glad to see you become a part of our community.  Pleasure to meet you and look forward to your work and contributions.


----------



## Ethan

Hi guys, I'm only here two minutes and I think I have posted this in about four different threads. Anyway, My username is Ethan and it's a great looking site and I'm looking forward to posting and talking with you. Soon as I've passed the posting stips, I've a muntain of work I'd like to hear comment on. Talk soon!


----------



## Wicked Weasel

Hi Ethan.  Nice to meet you, brother.


----------



## rokerman

Hi everybody. I am have just registered on here. I am trying to be a creative writer. I am interested in history and my aim is to write non fiction. In the meantime I am enjoying exploring and writing poetry


----------



## Wicked Weasel

Greetings rokerman.  Pleasure to have you here.  Can't wait to see some of your work.


----------



## Bowl

I am mainly posting here to prove I am a sentient being, but in good faith I''ll share a little more about myself.

I am a undergrad, working toward my gen-eds. I still have no idea what I am doing with my life, and I am fine with that to an extent.
I have always been interested, and loved, writing stories. So I figured I try a forum site and the November novel writing competition and see where it takes me.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum, Bowl.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi Bowl, 

Welcome! I do hope you like it on here. I do.


----------



## Cran

Bowl said:


> I am mainly posting here to prove I am a sentient being, but in good faith I''ll share a little more about myself.


Welcome to the second sentient *Bowl* I've encountered in my travels; my advice - stay away from the petunias.


----------



## TsukiTsuki

Hello, all!
I am a twenty-four-year-old woman who is new to writing. Books have given me innumerable gifts and I cannot describe how grateful I am to the writers who have helped mold me as a person. I want to be able to capture the parts of life that are sacred to me and wrap them up in engaging characters and a gripping plot, with the intent of making people feel all the amazing feelings I've had in my little life. My favorite genre is fiction, especially fantasy and science fiction. I hope to write for teens, because those years are incredibly fecund and have an enormous impact on the rest of that person's development. Plus-I desperately needed to escape into books in my teens, so I hope to be able to give back.
Anyway, I'm very excited to join this community!:redface2:
-TsukiTsuki


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi there TsukiTsuki, welcome to the forum. Highly admirable ambitions and motives, I think that as you actually practice the art you will also find a direct personal satisfaction in what you achieve, not that that detracts in any way. Some of it is also quite hard work, another thing that makes it worth it.


----------



## JLAu

Hi I am here just to try something new. I don't sleep much so hopefully this will fill some time.


----------



## Cornelius Crowe

Hi Everyone,

I've just recently discovered Writing Forums, and I'm really impressed with the community here.  I've been looking for forum such as this so I decided to take the plunge and register.

I've been writing short fiction sporadically for about twenty five years without ever managing to break into the magazine market - I have managed to accumulate an impressive collection of rejection letters, though.  For the past six years I've been a stay-at-home dad, but my daughter is now in school full-time and since I've been unable to resume my previous career in palaeontology, I've decided to get serious about writing professionally.

My writing interests are fairly eclectic: adult/young adult dark fantasy, children's picture books, and non-fiction science and nature.  I've got a notebook full of ideas for books in all of these fields and now, for the first time in my life, I have the time and means to pursue them.

I look forward to getting to know you all better, and to reading your submissions.

Cheers!


----------



## Fin

Welcome to the forums, JLAu and Cornelius! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## eladnarra

Hi!

A friend from an old (now sadly defunct) writing forum/zine mentioned being a mod here, so I thought I'd sign up to see what it was like. I haven't been writing much lately, but I'd like to get back into it. I enjoy friendly contests/prompts; they're good motivation, which I seem to lack.

Aaaaand that's about it. Not a lot to say about myself, really~


----------



## Fin

Welcome to the forums, Eladnarra.


----------



## Bachelorette

eladnarra said:


> I enjoy friendly contests/prompts; they're good motivation, which I seem to lack.



Welcome, ela! So glad you could join us.


----------



## eladnarra

Thank you, Fin and Bachelorette! 

I was poking around (and curious to see things you'd been writing, Bachelorette), and I found it amusing that the first thing I stumbled upon was the kismet poem. "Oh! I recognize those five words!"


----------



## Bachelorette

Haha, yes - in all of my "five words" poems that I wrote at Locution, I've refused to try to rewrite them _without _the required five words - probably to the detriment of some of the poems, but I'm weirdly stubborn about certain things, and this is one of them.


----------



## Cran

eladnarra said:


> Hi!
> 
> A friend from an old (now sadly defunct) writing forum/zine mentioned being a mod here, so I thought I'd sign up to see what it was like. I haven't been writing much lately, but I'd like to get back into it. I enjoy friendly contests/prompts; they're good motivation, which I seem to lack.
> 
> Aaaaand that's about it. Not a lot to say about myself, really~



Hello, and welcome to WF. 


_[Note to Security: find out which old and sadly defunct mod is responsible for this]_


----------



## RUBIKSCUBE

Hello All,

I've recently taken my first humble steps on the road to writing my own crime thriller novel. I don't have any real writing experience but it's always been a dream of mine to complete a novel I'm proud of, regardless of whether I get published or not. Since writing is a pretty lonely pastime, I'm glad to find an online community to discuss it with and hopefully get some feedback to my work.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi Rubikscube, 
Welcome, love your name!


----------



## WritersMentorLondon

Welcome!


----------



## RUBIKSCUBE

Thanks! Looking forward to checking out some of the work on here.


----------



## AMcTucker

Ok, so this site wants to know about me. I am Ashley McTucker. I am a health and fitness professional and have finally written my first book. I came here in hopes of finding a good editor. I need a copy editor to correct punctuation, grammar, spelling, etc. So here is my story Writing Forums  Hope its lengthy enough! 

I was born in a small town called Redding, Ca in June of 1982. I grew up like everyone else. I was chunky as a child and never gave a thought about fitness during my younger years. I was made fun of, embarrassed to step into a bathing suit and hated clothes shopping. Although I was active and playing outside was a must for me daily, I was still not in control of my eating habits. My Mom was always in the kitchen cooking. The food she made was always wonderful & full of flavor but that flavor came from fattening foods that  we all love regardless of how healthy we are. 


I've heard it all. every single thing you can imagine,. I believed it too.. 24 years of my life I had struggled with weight, asthma, back problems and the biggest problem of all, negative people. I was truly affected by the people who surrounded me & who told me that I was wasting my time even remotely thinking about becoming fit. 


That brought me to my decision to get rid of those people & prove to myself, that I was capable of doing it, that nothing and nobody was going to stop me and those people were gonna eat their words. 


In 2001 I had moved back home to Redding from a small place in Needles, Ca. I had serious back issues caused by the accumulation of 10 car accidents. Yep, I said 10. Not one of those at my fault.  I would dread going to bed at night in fear of not being able to get out of it in the morning. I was in excruciating pain, needed to lose weight and had to move back home for help. I couldn't do anything on my own and I was losing my independence. Pills, medical doctors and chiropractors were not helping me. In fact, I was being crippled by them.


On April 12, 2002, I had my final car accident that took the cake. I was driving home from the vet's office with my dog who, in turn, had been hit by a car that same week. As I was taking my green light to turn on my street, BAM. At 45 miles an hour, I was T-Boned by a girl who was quote "looking at my sister while I was talking to her." She ran her red light & took me out along with it. On January 13, 2005, I ended up at Mercy Medical Center for lower back surgery. It took a couple years to get surgery after I had gone through every step possible to avoid it, but avoiding it is what made it worse for me and what had me struggling with weight during the process.


It wasn't until a year after surgery that I decided I needed a new direction for myself. Something that would bring me back to life. I needed a fuller, healthier & more active lifestyle. I was fed up with always making excuses not to do things with my friends or family. I decided to start working out. Nothing dramatic, just a small change in the way I was gonna start living. I knew that in order to become healthy, I had to break my comfort zone and become comfortable with being uncomfortable. 


the journey I have been on has brought me to where I am today and I couldn't be in a happier place. I am excited to help others find thier life too and show people it is possible to achieve anything you put your mind to. 

The end of story


----------



## intosophie

Hi all,

I'm Sophie, a 33 year old stay at home mum of three who lives in the UK.

I've just published a simple self help ebook about selling and trading your unwanted junk and I've joined the site to make some friends who have ideas about how i should market this ebook.

I'm also hoping to get inspired for my next venture.


----------



## Cran

Hello Ashley, and welcome. 

Strength to you, and pleased to see that you've taken charge and set the direction for your life.

.......

Hi Sophie, and welcome. 

You will probably want to check out what our members have shared about *Publishing*,
including *the good, the bad, and the ugly*.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Ashley and Sophie, very different stories, but obviously two positive, motivated people. Good to have you on the site, I hope you enjoy your time here and find what you want, maybe a few unexpected extras as well


----------



## subi

Good Afternoon!

I am Subi from Arunachal, the north-eastern most part of India, which is called the 'land of rising sun'.

   I have joined this forum in the hopes of becoming an accomplished writer.

Hope to have a good time and learn a lot from you all....

Love,
Subi.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum subi.


----------



## QFMD

Hello.  I am a mother of 3.  I love writing and reading.  Mainly  I prefer horror to immerse myself in the horror/fantasy type genres.  I read and write to keep myself sane,  well as sane as I want to be.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Well you would want to be a bit sane, 'insane mother of three into horror' don't bode well  

Welcome to the madness we call a forum.


----------



## anonick

So, there was a grad student from Mumbai... Oops, sorry, I used to write limericks a long time ago, before I realised they (well, mine, no Lear's) were poor. Now I write mostly fiction, with a few poems thrown in for good measure. I've never been in a creative writing class, and know few other writers, so this forum is a big helpful step for me. It'll be great to read other people's work too, I guess that lets me know 'where I stand'.


----------



## BeingTheWriter

Good Afternoon Everyone!

My IRL name is Nicole but I go by BeingTheWriter here (which also happens to be my Twitter name, ha ha; shameless plug, I know). I'm actually a convert from the Writer's Digest Community. It got taken down and I decided to hang my hat on this forum for a while. You are very active group and I like that.

I live in the Pacific Northwest and work in marketing (which I am at right now and seriously shouldn't be on this site probably *grin*). I got my degree last year in Communication. I love to write, and consider myself a novelist, that also likes flash fiction on occasion (I'm all about the extremes, nothing in the middle for me!). I also blog, but that's a shameless plug, for another day.

I love coffee and I am currently drinking a Peppermint Mocha from Starbucks. 

I also finished my first novel early in February and my lack of computer has stalled me on participating in NaNoWriMo. But I'm trying!

Feel free to message me about anything!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Nicole, with one brief exception I have never been on any of the other forums, so I don't know what the Writer's Digest Community was like, but there are a wide variety of people here doing all sorts of things, have a look around, you should find some bits you like. Welcome to the forum, Olly.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## subi

Hi Nicole!
Wekcome....


----------



## WritersMentorLondon

Hello!

Horror... BRR!


----------



## Devi

*Hello!*

Hello Everybody!

My name is Pricilla and I am [very] new to this site. Currently I am trying to clean up the kinks and learn how to navigate myself around the system so I too can start posting some of my work. 

I currently work in the Finance industry but my passion lies in my writing. I freelance blog and post my photography work. I believe in preserving memories and have found that blogging is a great way to get your work out there, as well as be able to exercise your first amendment.

I joined Writing Forums so I can share my create Fiction work. My work is loosely based on my own personal experiences and I would love to get some feedback on what my ruinous assists are in regards to my writing and the areas that I am faring well. 

I love all animals, most of all my German Axel and my Pit-bull Mix Bailey who passed away from Cancer a few weeks ago. I am changing gears and writing stories of hope and inspiration as well as stories of horror and suspense.

Website address removed by admin


----------



## D.H.A.O.H.

Hello, my name is Sam, in actuality it is Samantha (though it is not preferable). I have major topic issues. You could jokingly say i am perpetually, "topically" anesthetized . Ho ho ha ha. Sorry. I like puns. I like puns in direct proportion to how bad they happen to be. 
     I am a college student, for what, i really couldn't say. Not because you CAN'T know, but because I'm not honestly sure. I'm a history dork, I'm an english dork, I'm really just an info dork. I was the kid in high school you would siphon all your work to under the table, like a kid sneaking his dog those carrots he was too (oh, yes, another pun) shortsighted to eat himself. Just in case this is one of those moments i have (because god knows I am a fountain of them), i would like to point out that my joke concerning the carrots was a reference to the common adage that carrots happen to give you good eyesight, should you consume the prescribed amount of them. Now i explain this (not because i think anyone is an idiot), but only because i have the habit of assuming people are on the same tract of thought as I am, which seems to be a fallacy most of the time (as it is becoming increasingly known to me).
     Anywhoo, thank you for your time. I hope to type at more people in the fairly non-linear 
(and extremely non-nonsensical) way that I do.


----------



## simpleasthat

My name's simp and I'm just a high school student who likes to write silly stories for people's birthdays. To clarify, I sometimes give birthday presents in the form of realistic fictional stories about them and all of their interests. It's the reason I've come across this forum; I'd like to share some excepts of my work so far to make sure that the story'll be the best it can be before I hand it to my friend. 

But I also enjoy reading other people's work and although I'm not a good critic I can always give a few pointers here and there. 

My interests include tennis, writing, TF2, all kinds of music including electroswing, classical, alt rock and electronic, and playing some euphonium and piano as well. 

So uh, hello o/



Devi said:


> I love all animals, most of all my German Axel and my Pit-bull Mix Bailey who passed away from Cancer a few weeks ago. I am changing gears and writing stories of hope and inspiration as well as stories of horror and suspense.



Wow. My condolences for your loss. I would be interested in reading some of your stories having to do with 'hope and inspiration', since it seems like something you're doing in response to your pitbull's passing away.


----------



## HiddenOne

I am a man everyone looks for but has suffered because of broadness and family history. People who could instantly produce were one side of the quarter the other were the broadly screwed. But I am inherently upbeat and sharp/intelligent along with openness; prospects blaze within the present toward an unknown History


----------



## Devi

Hi Simp. Of course, as soon as I can start posting on this site I will, however I have had writtten a non-fictional blog posting on my webpage if you would like to check it out. I can send you the link in a private message as I am not too sure I can post here in this forum. I look forward to reading your works as well!


----------



## BlueWhizard

Hi. Amateur writer here who likes to write fictional espionage. Gonna start posting my short stories soon for critique.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi BlueWhizard,that creates a nice image of a very fast wizard whizzing, look forward to seeing your stories, I have a character who is a retired agent in my w.i.p. so I have an interest. Welcome to the forum


----------



## BlueWhizard

Olly Buckle said:


> Hi BlueWhizard,that creates a nice image of a very fast wizard whizzing, look forward to seeing your stories, I have a character who is a retired agent in my w.i.p. so I have an interest. Welcome to the forum



Thanks.


----------



## Donthebat

Hi, my name's Don and I'm old.

Started writing when I retired but I'm not hungry enough to seek publication, or any of the stress that goes with it. Probably not up to it anyway.
Had to build a new vocabulary after a stroke a few years ago and still have to replace words as I forget them. The world is weird, and I like to exaggerate that weirdness in my writing. Still struggle a bit with punctuation; I know all the rules but seem incapable of following them when I write.


----------



## rosekero

Hey forum, 
I'm an Irish writer living and working in Belgium. I love writing feature articles and sort-of memoirs that are only half true. It's complicated. I love to read the work of others so I'm very happy to find this site, 
I also joined because I am a magazine editor, and I'm looking for creative scribblers who are willing to have a go at a writing challenge for an upcoming issue of our magazine. It's a couple of interviews with people who love their cars, and I am currently trying to turn them into touching, first-person narratives with the cars themselves acting as characters in the lives of their owners. Sounds weird but it's not really. 
I wanted to give some aspiring writers a chance at getting something published, it's an international magazine distributed in major European cities, with a big following. There's no pay for getting your story published, rather just the thrill of a byline. 
Anyway, I wanted to post this in the "challenges" forum but being a brand spanking new member I'm not sure if I'm limited to intros only for the moment, and i just wanted to put it out there. 

Errm what else? I have been working as a journalist for about three years, I love to read New Yorker profiles with a gigantic cup of tea and a half packet of frangipanes... I have had three short stories published and I have studied creative writing at the OU... My favourite writers are Anne Tyler, Lorrie Moore and Tom Wolfe - all yanks, despite a rich Irish literary heritage. Should I feel bad? 

rosekero


----------



## WritersMentorLondon

I used to live in Ireland. Well, Dublin. Irish people often tell me Dublin isn't Ireland...


----------



## WritersMentorLondon

Donthebat said:


> Hi, my name's Don and I'm old.
> 
> Started writing when I retired but I'm not hungry enough to seek publication, or any of the stress that goes with it. Probably not up to it anyway.
> Had to build a new vocabulary after a stroke a few years ago and still have to replace words as I forget them. The world is weird, and I like to exaggerate that weirdness in my writing. Still struggle a bit with punctuation; I know all the rules but seem incapable of following them when I write.



My first novel had no commas in. It's amazing what you can get away with if you make your own rules!

Sorry to hear about the stroke.


----------



## WritersMentorLondon

BlueWhizard said:


> Hi. Amateur writer here who likes to write fictional espionage. Gonna start posting my short stories soon for critique.



If I could have my career all over again I'd write that kind of novel rather than literary fiction. I'm too old to write novels now. I'm forty! That's ancient. The speed I write, I'd be dead by the time I finish the next book...

(I now only write children's fiction. It's shorter.)


----------



## HorrorWriter

Hey guys, I found this forum on a whim and thought it would be kind of fun to meet other writers and share my ideas. My name is Efrain, I'm in my 20's and I'm an aspiring horror screenwriter.


----------



## hottieswt1

*Hi*

:moon:Hi it's late, I like the dark.  I do my best thinking at this time.  I'm new to this site?  
I want to become a better writer, I need lots of help. Please any comments are welcome . Thank you for your time.


----------



## hottieswt1

*Hi*

:moon:Hi it's late, I like the dark.  I do my best thinking at this time.  I'm new to this site?  
I want to become a better writer, I need lots of help. Please any comments are welcome . Thank you for your time.


----------



## hottieswt1

Hi I'm hottieswt 1 I'm new this? I want to start writing poetry and I need lots of help


----------



## Leyline

hottieswt1 said:


> :moon:Hi it's late, I like the dark.  I do my best thinking at this time.  I'm new to this site?
> I want to become a better writer, I need lots of help. Please any comments are welcome . Thank you for your time.



Welcome!


----------



## Burlesk

WritersMentorLondon said:


> My first novel had no commas in. It's amazing what you can get away with if you make your own rules!



I once began writing a Kafka-esque fantasy novel featuring a puritanical religious cult who were forbidden from writing or speaking any vowel sounds (because 'vwls r th spwn f th dvl'). The project didn't get very far, but I had some fun with it for a while.


----------



## erusson

Hi everyone,
I'm Emma, I've graduated this year after studying an English with Creative Writing course which has proved useless for getting a job but my unemployment means I have lots of time to write! Have been looking for a good writer's forum for a while so that I can share my work and get some constructive criticism, so am looking forward to virtually meeting lots of you. xx


----------



## DragonWriter

Hello!  I'm Jaren, and I like writing fantasy. I'm 15 and I found this place and thought this would be a GREAT place to get feedback from other writers like myself about my story, grammar issues, critiques, etc. I'm also a newbie here; does anyone know how many posts/comments or whatever the requirements are for me to post my own thread? I was looking for some sort of newbie guide or something, but I didn't find anything. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Cornelius Crowe

Welcome, erusson and DragonWriter.  You've come to the right place for criticism!  The forum members are really great about providing feedback on your writing and helping you along.  DragonWriter, I believe you need just ten posts before you can start a thread.

Cheers!


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi there, 

Welcome both of you newcomers and I truly hope you have a good time on here and get lots of support and encouragement.


----------



## heir_of_isildur0

Hey everyone my name is Spencer. I'm 25. I've been writing since after I first read the Hobbit in 8th grade. Immediately after I was done reading it, my English class had a short story writing assignment that was supposed to be 2-3 pages long. I turned in 12. While boring my classmates with epic tales of dwarves, unicorns, treasure, and barbarians, I discovered something within myself that I greatly enjoyed. What I discovered was that I wanted to create stories that were amazing, something people could look at and be inspired by. I liked reading about all these epic adventures set in other worlds and they actually helped me get through some difficult times in my life. I want to pass on the help that was given to me by JRR Tolkien, LE Modesitt Jr, and Terry Brooks. Maybe someday provided I release a book, a fan will tell me it helped them escape when they needed to. I've been working on a book for close to 4 years now, can't wait until this forum lets me post a couple chapters for criticism haha!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Spencer, welcome to the forum. The best way of getting people to comment on your work when you post it is to comment on other people's with your ten introductory posts. Nothing sticks like the name of an attentive reader   good to see you here.


----------



## row

Hi, I'm Row. I'm 15 and I've been writing for as long as I can remember. Sometimes I come home after school and have an idea of something to write about and just write for hours and hours. On the other hand, sometimes I get severe writers block and write nothing for weeks or months. My favorite books are _All Quiet on the Western Front_ by Erich Maria Remarque and _The Outsiders_ by S.E. Hinton. Right now I'm reading_ The Great Gatsby_ and I've heard really good things about it but it's not really my thing. I'm hoping to read some other people's pieces and perhaps get some advice on my own.


----------



## Don V Standeford

Welcome to the group. Looking forward to reading your work.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

row said:


> Hi, I'm Row. I'm 15 and I've been writing for as long as I can remember. Sometimes I come home after school and have an idea of something to write about and just write for hours and hours. On the other hand, sometimes I get severe writers block and write nothing for weeks or months. My favorite books are _All Quiet on the Western Front_ by Erich Maria Remarque and _The Outsiders_ by S.E. Hinton. Right now I'm reading_ The Great Gatsby_ and I've heard really good things about it but it's not really my thing. I'm hoping to read some other people's pieces and perhaps get some advice on my own.



Hi Row, 
Welcome to the forum. You sound very mature for one so young. I hope you find lots of help and support on here and do well with your writing.


----------



## MisterZhifei

Hey guys, my name's Paul. I like writing and reading, although I guess I'm not as hardcore as some of the people on this site! 

My other interests include football (or soccer, as it's known to Americans), listening and playing music, most things to do with computers and watching TV/films. I also do some gaming from time to time, as well as being part of cadets (in which I have shot a .22 rifle before). Oh, and I live in England, for those who were wondering.

I often get good ideas for stories, well, they're good in my opinion, but I'm either too lazy or not a good enough writer to actually get my ideas on paper (when I often try to start writing, I'm not happy with my work). I hope this forum can help me become a better writer, inspire me to write and also improve my reading skills.

I've read quite a few books, although not many classics. I've read the CHERUB series (my favourite), some of the Jack Reacher books (reading one at the moment), the Harry Potter series, the Chronicles of Narnia, the Famous Five series, some James Patterson novels and many other books which I can't even remember! Since I am still at school, we have also done some other books and poems such as Regeneration, Stonecold, some Shakespeare and poems by the likes of Wilfried Owen. 

So basically, this is tl;dr, so to sum it up, I hope I can improve my writing and reading skills on this site, and I look forward to hopefully being an active member!


----------



## danicastone

Woohoo, #1200! 

Hello, my name is Dani and I am a sucker for round numbers :smug:  I am an avid writer; I've done nanowrimo three times, have any number of half-written books and book ideas besides that, and had a tiny (TINY) side business writing weekly mini-cookbooks for four years. Now I am hoping to become a publisher too; I am starting a monthly book lovers' grab bag featuring shorter pieces as well as a book per month. It's basically a small press with a twist. And, I confess, I came here partly with the hopes of picking people's brains about whether that is even a good idea! Plus, any writing motivation is good motivation :hell_pawn:  okay, I just wanted to use the crazy penguin-devil smiley before I was done.


----------



## rainewolf

Hello everyone, my name's Raine. Just found this site, so far it looks really good. I mostly write dark poetry although I just started writing my first book, so I've been looking for places online for any help I can get.


----------



## Mark Curry

How you doing.. my name is Mark curry.. new to the site..


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Mark, another person whorealises they will be famous one day and there is no point being shy about their name? 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi Mark, 
and welcome.


----------



## Student

Hello every one. i am here to improve my English language skills, particularly writing. so yes i want to learn and improve. by profession i am a teacher.


----------



## lokerola

Hello everyone! My name is Alex and I'm here to see what's going on in the forums and make some submissions and critique others work. Thanks.


----------



## Olly Buckle

That's pretty much what we do here Alex, but have a good look round, there are plenty of places to post. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hello Alex 
and welcome!


----------



## Trilby

Just stumbled across this forum, so 'Hi to all the newbies on the forums'.


----------



## FridgeOtter

Hi! I'm Becca. I'm just looking for a place where people can read what I write. I'm in college and I usually write mysteries, mostly "cozies".


----------



## Leyline

Welcome, Becca. I love a good mystery, me. Looking forward to reading your work.


----------



## jay.doshi90

Hi Guys, my name is Jay and I am trying to be a better writer, which is why I joined this forum. I am an optimistic and fun-loving guy and have a great passion for writing.
Nice to meet all of you!

A couple questions for you all: What is the best thread to get reviews on your writing? I have an article ready and I want some feedback on it. I also want to look at other writer's writings and critique on it. Can someone help me navigate this site?


----------



## Jeko

jay.doshi90: The best thing to do is search around and enjoy the forum. The creative boards are great for getting advice and giving it, as are the boards for discussing writing. Post your work once you're comfortable.


----------



## RavenInk

I am your average young adult who has simply lost touch with her creative side. I love to write, however, nothing that I get down on paper seems creative enough to show. I figure that getting my self an audience of some sort will help to inspire me. I spend most of my time doing  homework, I am a college student, and hanging out with my friends. I work as a nanny and really for the most part enjoy my job. I have a rather unfortunate back story that would take too long to tell you so I will just leave you guessing.


----------



## RavenInk

Hi, I'm RavenInk! I love to write, however, I know my work isn't as good as it should be. I am here to improve my skill and hope that writing for an audience will inspire me more. Poetry is what I do best but I love to write stories as well, the theme to my work is usually on the darker side but not horrific. I enjoy reading Poe and Koontz and, when I can tolerate him, King.


----------



## Nee

Hey all. I'm Nee. 
I am a writer/artist living in California--I'm looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## dolphinlee

Welcome to the site. 

I think you will find that this is a useful, interesting and entertaining place.  There are various sections for different types of writing. There is also a place for visual arts. 

One thing I really like about the site is that there are a lot of active members, who are very generous with their time and advice.

Ihope you find what you need here.


----------



## Nee

Thanks dolphinlee, and I hope this place suits me well.


----------



## Ethan

Hi Nee,
and welcome to WF. As Dolphinlee has already said there are lots of opportunities on this forum to place your work, whatever the genre, and lots of friendly and helpful members willing (sometimes too willing:eagerness to give advice. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Lilly Davidson

RavenInk said:


> Hi, I'm RavenInk! I love to write, however, I know my work isn't as good as it should be. I am here to improve my skill and hope that writing for an audience will inspire me more. Poetry is what I do best but I love to write stories as well, the theme to my work is usually on the darker side but not horrific. I enjoy reading Poe and Koontz and, when I can tolerate him, King.



Hello RavenInk, 
Welcome.


----------



## madman88

My name's Logan, I'm twenty four, got two kids, and am starting to find a bit more time for my writing which I've been doing since I was about twenty, so bear with my, I've gained new experiences, but am just wearing off a couple years rust. I have no deggree, infact I'm a highschool drop out(intimidating seeing all these graduates n stuff). I started writing when I went with a friend, who was attending universiity in english, to poetry slams, she taught me to write pppoetry, now I mostly write lyrics.


----------



## Shiuli

Hi Everyone, I have just started taking writing seriously since nanowrimo '12. Before that all I wrote was on my daily journal. Since I am new in this world of creative writing I am looking for feedback to help me grow. And thus I joined this community. Here's hoping I will make many friends here.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

madman88 said:


> My name's Logan, I'm twenty four, got two kids, and am starting to find a bit more time for my writing which I've been doing since I was about twenty, so bear with my, I've gained new experiences, but am just wearing off a couple years rust. I have no deggree, infact I'm a highschool drop out(intimidating seeing all these graduates n stuff). I started writing when I went with a friend, who was attending universiity in english, to poetry slams, she taught me to write pppoetry, now I mostly write lyrics.



Hi Logan, 
I don't think it matter a jot that you don't have a degree etc. I think the passion to write is the most important thing combined with finding time to do it. Maybe you could let us see some of your poetry or lyrics?


----------



## madman88

Lilly Davidson said:


> Hi Logan,
> I don't think it matter a jot that you don't have a degree etc. I think the passion to write is the most important thing combined with finding time to do it. Maybe you could let us see some of your poetry or lyrics?



Sure should I post one right here?


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi, 

You will find there are special sections to submit your work, where people can read it and give you a critique. Good luck.


----------



## madman88

Lilly Davidson said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will find there are special sections to submit your work, where people can read it and give you a critique. Good luck.



Ok thanks.


----------



## RomanAround

Hello.

I'm a 25-year-old ladynerd RPer who has spent most of my adult life playing the same creative writing based free form X-Men RPG on Elftown.com under the username Roma. I like poetry, fantasy, erotica (even though I am well aware that this is not the place for that), short stories, satire, blurbs, anything. Writing rules.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi RomanAround, 
Welcome here.


----------



## Ovaraptor

So, I've almost twenty years of writing under my belt and not a one published. I started when I was 11 or 12. I've got quite the backlog of shorts and the like but could never fully birth a novel. Just here to keep up my motivation I guess.


----------



## MJReed

hello.

I'm  (26) from Lansing, MI, USA.
I've been writing for several years, but really haven't gotten serious about it until recently.
I write in a variety of genres from Horror to romance.

A bit about myself..
I've got an associates degree in Computer aided-Drafting, as well as an as associates in Automotive technology.
I'm looking to go back to school in the fall, but am undecided as to what I will go for. Trying to decide between furthuring my CAD education, or going for something like writing or journalism.

Anyway, I'm a pretty big petrolhead with an obsession for Japanese performance cars. 
I enjoy music, mostly of the EDM variety.

-MJR


----------



## Scorpious

Hello to all, from Sydney!


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the forums, Scorpius. :hi:


----------



## enchantedsecret24

Hi I' m Sheena and I' ve been writing since I was just a little kid. I started out writing poems and short stories, but I am now working on my first book! It' s exciting but so stressful and scary at the same time. I just wanted to join this forum because I think having some support and advice along the way will be very helpful.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Sheena, exciting I understand, but there is no need to get stressed or scared, there is editing, and even rewriting if it gets to that point, tedious but nothing you can't do; Unless, of course it stimulates the writing to be a bit stressed and scared   Welcome to the forum.


----------



## enchantedsecret24

Thanks for the welcome Olly Buckle, I' m very excited to be here. Excited because being here means I' m finally trying to do more with my writing! yay! lol


----------



## paulyb

Hello! Looking forward to learning a lot here. I write in my spare time and would like to write better so....here i am! Thanks!


----------



## Akoya

'Ello.  As always with these things I feel as though I should state my name and how long i have been clean.  However, it doesn't seem to apply here so I will have to find something else to break the ice.
I am 22
smattering of college
I have a deep love of the worlds the mind can create.  
I have 3 stories under way; one is a short story, another has made it past the daunting 70k mark thanks to the fabulous Nanowrimo last year, and the last is around 25k.  All are fiction and I admit to being a tad stuck on the plot lines/character development.  
I hope to find answers from my literary peers in a non-judgmental format and expect to be around for some time.
I have an orange cat named Jack.
I decided to work on editing my story today and bought some shiny red gel pens for the occasion.  Nothing says slasher like shiny red gel pens.
...
I have not actually managed to edit my story today.


----------



## Ethan

hi Akoya,
Welcome to WF, Your last line made me smile, It is a malady unfortunately  most writers suffer from. As someone once said, the road to Hell is paved with good intentions.
I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi Akoya
Welcome. I understand where you are at. I too have got to work on editing a short story today. You have written a lot more than I ever have though. I hope you find help here from experienced writers for where you are stuck.


----------



## MissShakra

hello

im new to this place and kind of to writing. i think i broke my hand so it might take a min to actually get a story up! im 23, giving college a raincheck, proud momma of two fuzzy babies (kitten and ferret), and utterly obsessed with the idea that there is so much more to reality and existence that we dont realize. im an aquarian, on the pisces cusp, so for anyone who gets into astrology, that hits the nail on the head for describing me. i want to write stories that involve magic, fantasy, other worlds, dimensions, and endless possibilities. i want to create stories that revolve around my spiritual discoveries i have had and let everyone have a chance to live freely unbound by reality.


----------



## Writing Fanatic

*Hello*

Hello to all.

I am roughly a young teenager with a burning in my heart to become a published author.  After having written over 100,000 words since 2012's Summer, I know what it's like to be an author, and I would absolutely love it.  NaNoWriMo this year, the first year I have done it, was amazing, I wrote 60,000 words in that time, so hopefully that gives you an idea that I am serious about writing.  Medieval-Fantasy is my favorite genre, Historical-Fiction too, is something I likely will write later on.  Steampunk, though I know little about it, is a new genre to me and looks quite interesting.  Other than that, horror and mystery (and the many others, including Sci-fi) do not really interest me.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hello MissShakra 
Welcome and wow! You have some marvellous material in your head by the sound of it. I do hope your hand is ok - how did you do it? 
Also, interesting that you keep a ferret - how is that going? I love animals and have a dog and a cat.


----------



## m. francis george

Good day thread. I enjoy writing and reading.  I wrote a novel that is filled with phrases and sentences made up of words, which are mostly compiled of letters, which are curved symbols used to represent phones.  I've been around people for my whole life, in fact both sets of my grandparents were people.  I am a person too.  I have a dog who enjoys eating and fetching and various basic dog activities.  His grandparents were dogs, although I don't have papers to back that up.  My dog is illiterate.  I am unpublished and often unkempt.  I enjoy looking at cows from far away, but the closer I get the more insanely jealous I become.


----------



## Raptor980

Welcome MissShakra! I've always wanted a ferret, but they're illegal in California. 

Welcome Writing Fanatic! It's always nice to see a fellow teenager on the forums!

And Good day m. francis george! You make me laugh! Glad to have you on the forums!


----------



## Akoya

Hi! 
I just have to say
1) I miss having a ferret
2) m. francis george, I too come from a family of people.  We call ourselves humans and I have the papers to back them all up at least three generations on both sides.  Except for my Grandfather.  It is still unknown who his sire was but we suspect he too was human.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hello m.francis george
Lol! Welcome. I hope you like it on here.


----------



## nyxfell

Hi! I'm nyxfell, please call me Nyx or Kathryn. I write fantasy mostly, with some poetry on the side and a few random short story ideas (nothing published yet, still working on the revision stage).


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

nyxfell said:


> Hi! I'm nyxfell, please call me Nyx or Kathryn. I write fantasy mostly, with some poetry on the side and a few random short story ideas (nothing published yet, still working on the revision stage).



Hi Nyx, 
Welcome. I love fantasy and extreme fantasy. I wish I could come up with some really off the wall ideas. 
A good book I enjoyed recently was_ 'The Mammoth Book of Extreme Fantasy_' edited by Mike Ashley. Fantastic short stories in that. I love reading them but writing them is another matter entirely!


----------



## Stephanie1980

Hello,

My name is Stephanie Lise Lamoureux, and I have been a ‘closet-writer’ for most of my young adult life. I consider myself to be a Dark Fiction writer; I love the horror and science fiction genres*. *My goal is to improve on my writing, read lots of stories, network with peeps, and overcome my fear of letting others read my material. A few details about ‘moi’. I am French Canadian, born in Montreal, but went to school in English, currently living in Ontario, CA. I have written short stories, novels, scripts and comedy sketches. Mostly for a small audience, as I write on my Blog and for YouTube. On YouTube I have several channels in which I create videos of my own creation, by filming, acting and editing myself. As for stories, I am currently writing a Trilogy, this is my first big project. It’s an urban fantasy vampire novel. Inspired by Stephanie Meyer’s Twilight Series, but with more adult themes. I also plan to write a Self Help Book, in relation to health and fitness. Here to learn from others! 
*
CHEERS --- Stephanie 

*


----------



## Stephanie1980

The most creative people are STRANGE it’s part of the DNA mix up --- so never have excuses for who you are, that is part of life’s mystery! I consider myself an intellectual but never had the patience for University, hence me being a drop-out. But I have Diplomas from Colleges and I work for a living. Writing is a past time, hope to learn more from everyone here. 

*CHEERS - STEPH*


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi Steph, 
Welcome. I agree, we have to be who we really are, true to ourselves in order to be creative to fulfill our potential.


----------



## AndyHeath

Hi to all in the Forum. I have been a writer of non fiction for as long as I care to remember. Articles, copywriting, that kind of thing. Now looking at entering the world of fiction writing. Looking forward to the discussions and getting involved fully with the forum.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I was always under the impression that copy writing was a form of fiction  Seriously, I can think of several who made that transition, why not you? Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jarhead

I'm a senior in high school, 18, and enlisted in the Marine Corps... well dept-ed in that is. I leave for boot camp in August. Anyways after reading some of Tim O'Brien, Earnest Hemmingway, and Stephan Crane, I realized that when I am retired, I want to write books about my experiences as a Marine that people can relate to. So my AP Literature teacher has urged me to start now, and here I am, wondering how to post in a forum. For now I write about the experiences that life has given me. Some airsoft, and some AFJROTC. I look forward to showing you guys some of the pieces I've written, and reading some of the works posted by you!


----------



## Ariel

I like Tim O'Brian and Ernest Hemingway.  I haven't read Stephen Crane.  To add to your Collection of military writers I would suggest Wilfred Owen.  He was primarily a poet that wrote during and after his experiences in WWI.  Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Trilby

Hello and welcome to new members.


----------



## Hemlock

I am an amateur fan fiction writer from the *Philippines*.


After writing fiction for about two years or so, I have grasped most of the basic skills that are required to make a good story. What I lack in quantity, I make up for quality.
Ever since I learned of the existence of *anime, manga, and MMORPG*s, my life changed for the better. Instead of staying home all day though, I decided to find more people in the world that have interests similar to mine. I made connections, which is where I often base some of my character's personalities.


In terms of *grammar*, my skills are somewhat above average. You be the judge. Whatever I post is the result of my time and effort to perfect my craft. Treat me well, and the same will be done to you in return.


I hope you enjoy reading my stories. Feel free to *recommend* them to your friends as well, so I could reach a wider audience.


Most of my (upcoming) works are *safe* for public viewing.
For those interested, feel free to send me a message or two, or leave a *comment* at one of my stories. I'll attempt to reply as soon as possible.


----------



## Ariel

Welcome to the forum.  I feel like I should remind you that we have a strict no fan-fiction rule at this time.

However, any other stories you have we will be more than happy to read over and critique (your grammar, by the way, is excellent for a native speaker of Engliah let alone for someone for whom it is a secondary language).


----------



## Hemlock

Thanks for the warm welcome. I've been looking for forums such as this one to improve my writing skills. From the FAQ alone, I could see how dedicated the moderators are.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome, all!


----------



## Hemlock

Thanks again! I'm still waiting for inspiration to hit me straight in the head before I can write anything entertaining.


----------



## Nee

Hi Hemlock
You don't need inspiration, you only need an idea you can tweak three ways--the inspiration will hit round about the 500th word.


----------



## Hemlock

Perhaps, Nee. I guess its better to start writing about something rather than sit down and think about what I can write. Also, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Nee

Funny thing about writing, it always ends up being about something.


----------



## Snowball13

I guess I'll introduce myself too:
I'm new here, obviously. And I'm also new to the whole poetry forum thing.
Anyways, I'm Jimmy - or Snowball 13 - and have recently started writing poems, though I've been interested in it for as long as I can remember. I love writing in general, but even more so I love reading. While I enjoy most kids of literature, I especially like Sci-fi (the realistic kind without robots and spaceships) and the classics.
Oh, and I almost forgot: I'm German. Therefore I'm not a Native English speaker - which gives me an everlasting excuse for bad work  But I'm spending an academic year in the U.S. right now, so my English should be... okay.
I haven't really been reading a lot of poetry, so I don't really have a favorite poet. However, I got a collection of Edgar Allan Poe works for Christmas that I'm liking pretty well.
Like I said, I enjoy writing, but usually I don't do it voluntarily since I'm a perfectionist and perhaps too self-critical. I kind of always omit my work before I've even started... oh well; this shalt end now!
I look forward to "working" with you guys, or whatever it is that we're doing.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome jolly snowball (I just read your six word story, pity word games don't count towards your 10 introductory posts). I look forward to seeing your original work, I am always admiring of those with more than one language. You are not alone here mind, we have several ESL members, published authors among them.


----------



## Snowball13

Thank you, Olly Buckle!
Sometimes it's even better to write in a second language; it can help you be more reasonable in your word choice. But you will always have a disadvantage in vocabulary, of course (if we're talking about two equally educated people).
I also speak French by the way - not as well as English, though - and understand Portuguese and Spanish.
I went over my post again and... good grief! There were words missing all over the place. But it's really not (entirely) my fault; I was using my Kindle to post on here and it kept just deleting words. I guess it doesn't like this forum.


----------



## Ariel

Welcome Snowball.  Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Trilby

Hi and welcome to the new members.


----------



## Hemlock

Welcome to the forums, Snowball13!


----------



## LingLee84

Hi everyone, I'm Ling. 

I love writing, I love reading, I love words. 
I am hoping to become a published author one day, with a book or two on bestselling lists. 
It could all be a fantasy/dream but at least I am trying to make it in this world.

At the moment, I usually only have time to write story excerpts. With a full time job and 2 young children, I find there's never enough time in a day... or night!

I hope to meet new writers, get feedback on my writing and improve as a writer.
My story as a writer begin's as 'The Lost Girl: A Writer's Journey.'

Happy reading and happy writing to you all.


----------



## Ariel

Welcome Ling!


----------



## LingLee84

Hi, I'm guessing you are one of the important people who look after this site. I've been doing some writing extracts on a different site and I was wondering whether I can copy and paste what I have written from my other site, or if I can link to the post? Or can I only write directly onto this forum with fresh work? 
I love to write and would much appreciate feedback from other writers.

Many Thanks


----------



## Ariel

Me, I'm just a friendly guide--not important at all.  

Ling, we will be more than happy to review your work but site policy dictates that there is a minimum of ten posts that you have to reach before you can post your own work for review.  The best place to use these posts is in the workshop areas of the site critiquing others' work as many members work on a crit-for-crit basis.  

As far as all the technicality between sites and what-all I would direct you to another staff member--I'm still learning the ropes.  Or, if you'd like, at the top of the screen there is the forum menu with the site's rules.

Again, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hello Ling, 
I think you do very well to write at all considering how much you must have to do every day! I only had one child, worked part-time and still found it hard to find time to even read let alone write. I hope you like it here, it's a good place.


----------



## rachel1101

Durgh. How dare you all?
I've only ever seen the premier of Battlestar Galactica but I found it boring, nerve-wracking, and deeply disturbing. Why are you reminding me of this? Why isn't this a lolcats blog? Wouldn't everyone be happier?


----------



## Ariel

Regardless of your preference for lolcats, welcome to the forums, Rachel.


----------



## rachel1101

Hmmm... Thank you. I seem to recall feeling a little out of my league last night.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

rachel1101 said:


> Durgh. How dare you all?
> I've only ever seen the premier of Battlestar Galactica but I found it boring, nerve-wracking, and deeply disturbing. Why are you reminding me of this? Why isn't this a lolcats blog? Wouldn't everyone be happier?



Hi 
Me too. I watched the first couple of episodes of it and found it boring, slow moving and realised I just don't want to waste my time on it.


----------



## rachel1101

I know, right? It's all anxious scary music and mumbling cryptic dialogue


----------



## indiananajones

I'm Indianana Jones, an archaeological savant and sex robot. After claiming the treasure of Montezuma and conquering the midget pirates of Madagascar I moved on to a new phase of my life. I now spend my time writing and being a general neer-do-well. My advice to achieve the level of unimaginable success I have: when times get rough, lie back and think of England. Danke shane,

The Jones


----------



## Hemlock

Welcome to the hiding place of the Ark, indie. I hope you have your Crystal Skulls with you as well.


----------



## Ariel

Welcome, Indie.


----------



## Sirena

Hi everyone it's Siren, new here, whoa those are a lot of rules to remember hope I can abide. My weakness are run on sentences, yours?


----------



## Ethan

Hi Sirena,
welcome to WF, don't worry about the rules they're much the same as other forums and besides, there is always someone about to keep you right. Look forward to your posting


----------



## Potty

Ethan said:


> don't worry about the rules



LOL


----------



## Trilby

Welcome to the latest batch of newbies.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi 
welcome all.


----------



## ash

Hey all. Ash here. I'm new to the forums and I hope to learn a lot from you all, and return the favor with some constructive criticism of my own.


----------



## Ariel

Hi there, welcome to the forums, Ash.


----------



## Trilby

Hi Ash, welcome to the forums.


----------



## Hemlock

Welcome to the forums, ash. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## RJA

My name is Ria Jones. I'm a sophomore at a university in St. Louis, majoring in cultural anthropology. I've been a writer (or an attempted writer) since I was very young--although I'd like to think I've come a long way since the 'Glassy the Curius Kitten' story I turned in to a school Young Author contest when I was seven. While I haven't been published, I did win a writing contest in 2009 and placed as runner up in 2010.


----------



## Trilby

Hi Ria, welcome to the forums. When I was at school I had a pen-pal from Detroit, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Ariel

Hi Ria.  I'm from KC.  Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello and welcome - this is a good place to be -  you're sure to like it here.


----------



## Erwin

A friend of mine referred me to this site. He told me that since I loved writing things during my spare time, I could use some help to improve it further.
Hello, guys! I'm Erwin! How are you guys doing? :salut:


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello and welcome Erwin.    : )


----------



## Erwin

Thanks, Segrotlo. I'm having fun browsing the boards right now. There's lots of interesting topics!


----------



## Nee

Erwin said:


> A friend of mine referred me to this site. He told me that since I loved writing things during my spare time, I could use some help to improve it further.
> Hello, guys! I'm Erwin! How are you guys doing? :salut:



Howdy Erwin....


----------



## Trilby

Hi Erwin, welcome to the forums.


----------



## Erwin

Nee said:


> Howdy Erwin....





Trilby said:


> Hi Erwin, welcome to the forums.


Thanks for the warm welcome, guys!


----------



## Nee

Oh, Howdy to you too Ria


----------



## Hemlock

Erwin said:


> A friend of mine referred me to this site. He told me that since I loved writing things during my spare time, I could use some help to improve it further.
> Hello, guys! I'm Erwin! How are you guys doing? :salut:


Thank goodness you finally found this great site! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Erwin

I'm having fun browsing this forum, mate. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sirena

thank you Ethan. Pillars of Herculees huh? I live in Starbux, CA lol   The bastard daughter of Mrs. Folgers and Juan Valdez. I wake up in the am, put in the I.V. drip of a decent Colombian, put my hands on my old Smith Corona and pretend I'm Raya Bradbury ;P  Love the image of your avatar, aside from my Shakespeare sandwiches, I'm a science nerd too, and a sci fi nerd so anything Fibbonaci hahaha


----------



## Sirena

Hello to all newbies and a thank you to those who welcomed me. Siren


----------



## jillianlove

Hello everyone. Great site! Excited to read some short love poems and _short love quotes_. I really enjoy short poems about love and i love the famous authors that write cute love poems for him. boyfriends are awesome and romantic literature rocks!


----------



## jillianlove

And welcome to everyone else. I'm impressed by all the talent there. i really love the 

cute love poems for him


----------



## Lewdog

My name is Will (not Jon).  I like eating, complaining, and kittens.  My dislikes include poor internet access, bland food, and women named Miranda.  I've never helped clean up an oil spill but I think they are bad, and I created a way for a car to run on water but two men in black suits broke through my front door and took it.  I've been kidnapped by aliens twice, but they kept throwing me back.  I like pancakes.


----------



## Kay

Hi!

My name is Kay and I am a short story writer, currently working on a new series of Flash Fiction stories. I used to be an English teacher and, although I have given up the classroom to spend more time on my own writing, I recently started a new website/blog for sharing short story ideas. Looking forward to getting to know you all a bit more


----------



## Kay

Hi Erwin! I'm new here too.


----------



## nicolam2711

Welcome Kay  and the rest of the new people!


----------



## Ariel

Welcome Kay! And all the other new people I may have missed.


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello to all and welcome.


Checkout when you like but you cannot leave.


----------



## Faquarl

Hello, all. I'm....Faquarl, since I registered with that name 
Writing has always been something that make me feel unique in a good way, ever since I found out that I love writing n what I write.
I like the feel of holding my pen, or pencil, even though I may not actually using it; 
and I also found out that I like to start with a raw writing with a pen or pencil rather than go straight to the computer.
I just feel like giving more of my personality that way. 

And, though I admit I may use redundant expressions quite a lot -either by personal preference, or because it is more like that when I translate it from my mother language-, I still am eager for some corrections to my grammar, if there is any. ^^

Let's all write together?


----------



## Segrotlo

Well, hello and welcome, Faquarl.  Good luck.   : )


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Good afternoon Faquarl
Welcome. I understand your love of all things to do with writing, including the very pen you use. I have quite a thing about good quality stationery myself, I can't pass a stationers without buying a little something for myself! Also, I have to be surrounded by books, I need the written word always near me. 

I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Hemlock

Welcome to the forums!:welcome:


----------



## Faquarl

thanks, all. just wish i get some playmates here, since I quite enjoy the games in here. 

@Lily
though I may sound stupid, but the 'need the written word always near me' sounds really cute for me. ^^


----------



## Ariel

Welcome Faquarl.  I also have a love for pens and paper.  I cannot pass by writing implements without stopping to rifle the pages or smell the ink.


----------



## Trilby

Hi and welcome to the all new members.


----------



## Fly

Hello, everyone! You can call me Fly (or flea, depending on your pronunciation).
I enjoy writing poetry during classroom breaks, and one of my friends told me about this site. I'm going to explore it much, much later after I get my school work done.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hello Fly 
Welcome. You sound fresh and young, good luck with your poetry.


----------



## Ariel

Hello, Fly.  I hope to see you around.


----------



## Hemlock

Welcome to the forums, Fly.:smile:


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello and welcome, Fly.  I like that avatar.


----------



## jiacheng530

I'm jiacheng, its a Chinese name.  I have a minor in Chinese, and I'm fairly obsessed with the language.  I am currently attempting to write a post apocalyptic novel that takes place 100 years after a nuclear war that takes place in 2026.  I'm wondering what kind of lingering affects would still exist for a world rebuilding itself 100 years after the cataclysm of a nuclear war.  I have heard that the Ozone would be depleted, would that make temperatures hotter even 100 years after the fact.  These are the types of questions that I am wondering about.  I wonder if someone could point me in the right direction.  
I really enjoy writing and I'm excited to be a part of this community.


----------



## Erwin

Welcome to the forums,everyone. I'm waiting for those incoming stories!:salut:


----------



## Atbash

Hello everyone! You can call me Atbash. I'm into reading and writing interesting stuff! rofiler:


----------



## Trilby

Hi there to Fly, jiacheng530 and Atbash welcome on board guys.


----------



## Hemlock

Lots of new faces around here! Welcome!:cookie:


----------



## Ariel

Welcome Jiacheng and Atbash. Jia, you might try a post in the research forum.  I'm not sure about the research forum but I do know that in the creative forums you'll need ten posts before you can create a thread.  My recommendation for those posts is to use them on commenting on other people's work.


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello and welcome Atbush and Jiacheng.    : )


----------



## Thenim75

Hello everyone! I'm Ronald. I work as a secretary for an investment company. Whenever I'm  bored, I write stories and poems during my spare time. A friend of mine told me to look for relevant forums so I could polish my work and create better transaction letters in between. My search finally brought me here!


----------



## incturban

The name's Klaus. It's my first time here, so I'm checking every section for interesting stories and topics.


----------



## jiacheng530

Thank you amsawtell for the advice, and thanks to all for the greetings.  I look forward to commenting on user stories on this site.


----------



## Thenim75

Welcome to the forums, jiacheng! :welcome:


----------



## Olly Buckle

incturban said:


> The name's Klaus. It's my first time here, so I'm checking every section for interesting stories and topics.


So organised, I have been here ages and still find new sections from time to time   Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ariel

Welcome incturban and thenim.


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello and Welcome.   : )


----------



## Hemlock

Welcome to the forums, and stay warm. :biggrin:


----------



## Trilby

Hello to all the new members, welcome to the site.


----------



## NowNovel

Hi,
I'm Brendan one of the founders of NowNovel.com, an online novel writing course based out of Cape Town, South Africa.
I'm an aspiring writer (but haven't written anything long form before). I'm keen to get to know people in the forum and contribute.


----------



## Hemlock

Welcome to the forums, Brendan! I hope your endeavors prosper. Send my regards to all your members.


----------



## The_cajun_who_rages

i'm a high school student i his last year, working on a world-building project for a potential series of novels. its a bit slow going, given limited time, but i'm hoping to get some ability to bounce ideas off a resource of great thinkers!


----------



## NowNovel

Thanks for the warm welcome Hemlock:-D


----------



## Ariel

Welcome, Now and Cajun.


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello and welcome, NowNovel and Ragin' Cajun.  : )


----------



## Trilby

Welcome to the Newbies!


----------



## luckyme

"Hi," says Lucky, "nice to see one familiar face. A mentor nonetheless, maybe you can mentor me? For I seem to need some on how to handle writers and their rigid views." Lucky shakes her head and presses her lips together. "No malice meant, but the written word and pictures are two different things and should be treated as such."



> The internet age has grown too quickly, and the laws of old are beginning to stale." xxxxx wonders... with so many forum sites disregarding copyright infringement in this way, why does this site take such an unusually strong stand against it? "Of course!" he says, answering his staged question in written dialogue. "It began with literature. It's a writing site, and so it takes an academic approach to the plagiarism of other written works. From there, it transfers its hard-stance policy on written copyright to other forms of art, such as photography."



"So can you tell me how rigid are the writers on here? Or shall I just land and see where we end?" Lucky sips her glass of red and offers a virtual one to those who want to join her. "But still I'm glad to have found this place and hope this could become her stomping ground."


----------



## Segrotlo

Segrotlo gives a friendly smile to Lucky as he takes the virtual glass of red form her.  

"Hello and welcome", he says as is his standard greeting to all the newcomers to the forum.

"My experience here has been quite pleasant," he says as he takes a sip.  

He offers her a virtual cookie.  (Segrotlo was at a loss as to where the cookies came from or what they actually were but he had heard others offer them before.  He didn't think it would hurt to be courteous and beside that he didn't want to appear to be rigid.) 

: )


----------



## Narnia

I majored in journalism, a dying industry so they say. I loved the structure writing for the press provided. Right out of college I took the only job opening I could find, writing sports. I then took the next opportunity that fell into my lap and got into the broadcast industry. Writing scripts for TV. gave me a better idea of how to write what was important and to the point. I now work for a small TV market and do marketing consultation on the side.

I have written stories since I was in 6th grade but never could finish them. It's an obsession. I have now finished a rough draft and am painstakingly going through the second draft stage of my novel. Editing is something I take on daily but it's more frustrating when you know what you want but every single time you look at your work you find an issue. My goal is to get my book ready for publishers by the end of the year. I guess my biggest fear is that after all my hard work no one will want to read what I've written. Then I have to remind myself people read what I write every day so I shouldn't just assume my downfall is eminent.

My favorite authors are Tamora Pierce, Mercedes Lackey, and Patricia C. Wrede.


----------



## Ariel

Welcome to the forums, Narnia.


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello Narnia.  : )


----------



## Hemlock

Welcome to the magical writing forums, *Narnia*! :icon_joker:


----------



## Narnia

Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## Trilby

Hi there Narnia, welcome to the forums.

'Hi there Lucky!' says Trilby as she thinks to herself, is there no getting away from Lucky? Lucky talks in third person, and after a load of shilly shallying around, gives little to nothing away about herself.Trilby thinks long and hard and then says 'Lucky you are unique! I may not be able to make head nor tail of what you're talking about for most of the time, but I do appreciate individuality,it is with open arms I welcome you to the forums. So pass the red wine and I'll take a drink with you, :champagne:in fact I feel a sudden urge to get well and truly sloshed.' Joking aside welcome you to the forums.


----------



## Allexia Dotson

Hello my name is Puroney, I currently spend most of my time writing poems, but I'm also working on my first novel A Beautiful Lie and The Ugly Truth, I became inspired by my twin sister Author PDotson, after she published her first book Twisted Obsessions, I wanted us to do a book together but she wants me to gain some experience on my own first so here I am looking to grow a little more each day.  I also have a few blogs in which my work is featured you can find me on Hubpages allexia 26, and blogspot.


----------



## Ariel

Welcome to the forums, Alexia.


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello and welcome, Alexia.  : )


----------



## MichelleTheWA

Hi,

I'm Michelle.
In a nutshell - 
Mother of two.
English Lit grad.
Lover of words.
happy to be here.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Michelle, I'm Olly, father and step father. Formally unqualified, I have some practice in most things, I am also a lover of words, and am happy to see you here.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ariel

Welcome to the forums, Michelle.


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello and welcome, Michelle.   : )


----------



## Trilby

Hi there Alexia, welcome on board.

Hi Michelle,
Trilby here,
Mother of four (two of each kind)
Grandmother of one.
Graduate of zilch,
Welcome on board :wink:


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello and welcome, Trilby.  : )


----------



## BubbleToes

So I'm the new guy.  If you know anything about singer/songwriter Jack Johnson, you will know that my user name is one of his hit songs.  Let me get to the point here so that I can continue perusing the site.  The only writing I have done (until recently) was in High School and in College.  I was always relatively good at it but was more interested in sports and girls at the time.  I even hated reading because I was always instucted to read books that did not interest me in the slightest.  It wasn't until about 3 years ago that I picked up a book for enjoyment.  Now at 30 years old, I read all the time.  I have a new passion for reading and writing.  I want to learn more and soak it all in.  I want to write my own stories and have someone tell me how bad it sucks....or quite possibly, how much potential it has.  I work a deadend job right now that has become less of a job and more of a chore.  I don't want to make money from my writing necessarily.  I just need to create an escape.  My escape is my characters. They do the things I wish I had the cahonies (sp??) to do.  I've grown up a little and my focus is just on one girl now and the occasional alma mater football game.  But my passion....it lies at the tip of my pen.  I need help though.  I hope this site and all of you can provide it.


----------



## Ariel

Welcome Bubbletoes (?).  I know nothing of Jack Johnson so the choice of the name confuses me.  Welcome nonetheless.


----------



## Mansoor Ali

Hello, My name's Mansoor Ali. I'm from the United Kingdom. I have written my first book, a non-fiction work called "Laila A True Story"

 It's a true story about love, loss, friendship, betrayal, revenge, and healing from childhood abuse. 

[Image and advertising removed]


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello and welcome, BubbleToes.  : )


----------



## Dragonfly

Hello everyone and good-day from Nigeria.

Ive always enjoyed reading for as long as I can remember. From the Kindergarten readers when i was about four years old to the famous-five series and the Enchanted wood series. Reading was always a means for me to escape and indulge in my imaginations. The Enchanted Woods series and the Chronicles of Narnia were the first books that introduced me to other worlds where anything was possible. Then I read the Sword of Shannara, and I became addicted to Fantasy. The Magician only served to further establish my 'addictedness'. I also read the occassional Robin Cook, John Grisham or Tom Clancy, but nothing could take me as high as fantasy. 

I guess it was only a matter of time before I tried my hand at writing. When I was in high school, I started writing adventure stories (the type where the reader is the main character, and he gets to make decisions and flip to particular pages to read about the consequences.) in various genres (fantasy, sci-fi, detective, etc). I got a lot of positive feedback from the readers of those hand written-books (Once, a book got into the hands of a senior, and the whole senior class was spellbound. It took a while to get the book back). Then I decided to try my hands on a full length novel... and i've been stuck there for more than a decade now. Stuck in the land of half formed ideas, dead-ends, implausible plots, writers blocks, etc.

Recently, I've decided to churn out a novel, no matter how bad. So I've dusted up one of my ideas, filled up some of the gaps, and Im currently in the process of creating a detailed outline for the novel. I hope to enrol in the April Nanowrimo camp, and see how far I go.

Sorry for the long introduction, it was hard to stop once i got started!


----------



## Terry D

Dragonfly said:


> Sorry for the long introduction, it was hard to stop once i got started!



Not a bad trait for a novelist!  Welcome to the forums, Dragonfly.


----------



## mlh

I'm a college student, double majoring in public relations and political science although I have no idea what I want to do with my life. 
I've wanted to write a book since I was a kid. I used to try, although I admit that those were miserable attempts. 
Now I'd like to write a fictional account/memoir type story of my rather melo-dramatic, yet extremely meaningful, high school years.


----------



## GingerMI

Hi, I'm GingerMI. Most of my professional background is in technical writing, and I'm making the switch to copywriting and other nonfiction. I'm finding I have a lot to learn, and also that those writing skills from my university courses are a little dusty. It's nice to find a community of others who are also sitting in their turret typing away.


----------



## Trilby

Hi and welcome to the latest batch of newbies:applause:


----------



## sixteen

i'm not a robot either, lol!


----------



## Lewdog

mlh said:


> I'm a college student, double majoring in public relations and political science although I have no idea what I want to do with my life.
> I've wanted to write a book since I was a kid. I used to try, although I admit that those were miserable attempts.
> Now I'd like to write a fictional account/memoir type story of my rather melo-dramatic, yet extremely meaningful, high school years.




With those two majors you really need to brush up on your fiction.


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello and welcome to the newcomers:

Dragonfly (cool name)

mlh

Ginger.

: )


----------



## Gwnyvr

Is Jack Johnson the guy who wrote "The Wreck of the Titanic?" That guy was hilarious. I'm new here too, so yeah, I'd be happy to offer help. Nice to meet you BubbleToes and everyone else. I write fiction and humor essays, and I was part of a writer's group for a while but we all gradually stopped getting together. I miss the feedback of other writers and feeling like part of a community. So I'm happy to be here :smile: I am going to look for another writing group in town but I also thought it would be good to try a forum. More potential diversity, I guess.


----------



## incturban

Welcome to the newbies! :glee:


----------



## Thicho52

Hello, people. My name's Aaron. I've been lurking for quite some time, and a friend of mine told me that I can consult the wonderful people here for my literary works. God bless to everyone! :king:


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello and welcome, Aaron.

: )


----------



## Trilby

hi Aaron, welcome to the forums.


----------



## Malcontent

Hi.

Closet writer here. Who would have thought, 40 years later, I would be wishing I had really paid attention in my high school grammar classes!


----------



## Quirld

I'm Chris, a freelance writer. I'm still familiarizing myself with the site. So far so good. :icon_cyclops_ani:


----------



## Bandage

Hello everyone. I'm new to the site and I'm excited to see some of the feedback I'll receive on my stories. I hope you all don't mind giving advice, because I'll probably be asking for it quite often.


----------



## Terry D

Welcome to all our new additions. 

@Malcontent, check out the Grammar, Punctuation and Spelling tab in the Writing Discussion forum.  There's lots of help there. 

@Chris, that's a great way to get started, but don't forget to accumulate those first ten posts by commenting on the work of others in the creative forums. 

@Bandage, advice 'r' us!  This site work through reciprocity--you'll get feedback if you give it, so visit the Fiction, Non-fiction, and Poetry boards to start commenting on the stories and poems you see there.  Again, welcome everyone.

ps.  Shoes are optional...


----------



## Fressno

Hey everyone!
Im 36 yo male from sweden.
And ive been wanting to write since i was like 20 yo.
I started to write fantasy, like in big scale, as David Eddings with Belgaron, and i still want to finnish it. But i have moved over to a darker path. Horror.
Ive started writing it today, after prolly a years planning and research. I hope you horrofanatics will enjoy it when im able to make my own thread in here =)
Be seeing you all!
 bye =)


----------



## Terry D

Welcome, from another horror fan.


----------



## Fressno

Thanx Terry D =)
I hope i will be able to post what ive done so far, cus im very eager on what you might think of the build up so far. =)
im trying to help other writers out by lending my help. To be able to post in here =) but i dont know how much i need to be active to be able to start out myself.


----------



## Trilby

Hi and welcome to all the new members.


----------



## Segrotlo

Hello and welcome, 

Malcontent,
Chris,
Bandage,
and Fressno.

: )


----------



## XavierAlex

Hello everyone, I want to be a better writer.  That's my main goal.  Thanks.


----------



## Ethan

XavierAlex said:


> Hello everyone, I want to be a better writer.  That's my main goal.  Thanks.


Hi X welcome to WF, your goal is the same as everyone else on this forum, so you should feel quite at home here. Keep writing!


----------



## plats001

Hello everyone.  My name is Chris.  I am an amateur writer/blogger that has kind of rediscovered literature, writing, and everything in between.  I have a passion for learning how to express myself creatively and with ever improving use of english in my work.  I tend to write as if I am speaking to my audience, and tend to compose thoughts and reflections on life.  My goals are to become proficient in writing in english, as well as to become multilingual.  It feels great to be here, and I look forward to meeting some of you.


----------



## cavallo

Joined to gain experience,seek ideas,inspiration. The only writing I have done so far has been a screenplay,diet book and a blog. Have traveled,worked overseas. Might be that my story of travels ,adventures would make a story,not sure.


----------



## bazz cargo

I kinda lost track of who is who, but welcome one and all. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Rosier

Greetings to everyone!

You can simply call me Rosier. I'm currently employed as a layout artist for a local newspaper, and when our boss is not around in the office, some of the stuff that requires editing gets passed down under my care! Over time, I managed to cope with the stressful assignments, and now I'm planning to usurp the editor's throne some time in the future!
 (*insert evil laugh here*)

But seriously, I just want to learn how to write better since it's easier to talk. Anyone can talk, but not everyone can write. Properly.

There are things I want to accomplish, and perhaps, joining you guys will prove to be a good and invaluable decision. A friend told me that I'll enjoy it here, so here I am.

Also, it'll be my 23rd birthday in a few hours... so I guess I'll have to spread some blessings around! :cool2:


----------



## cavallo

*Congrats,Welcome*



Rosier said:


> Greetings to everyone!
> 
> You can simply call me Rosier. I'm currently employed as a layout artist for a local newspaper, and when our boss is not around in the office, some of the stuff that requires editing gets passed down under my care! Over time, I managed to cope with the stressful assignments, and now I'm planning to usurp the editor's throne some time in the future!
> (*insert evil laugh here*)
> 
> But seriously, I just want to learn how to write better since it's easier to talk. Anyone can talk, but not everyone can write. Properly.
> 
> There are things I want to accomplish, and perhaps, joining you guys will prove to be a good and invaluable decision. A friend told me that I'll enjoy it here, so here I am.
> 
> Also, it'll be my 23rd birthday in a few hours... so I guess I'll have to spread some blessings around! :cool2:


Congrat's on birthday and enjoy. Welcome to the forum. Just joined myself


----------



## Ponsier_Elite

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Rosier

Ponsier_Elite said:


> Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day!





cavallo said:


> Congrat's on birthday and enjoy. Welcome to the forum. Just joined myself


Thanks for the warm welcome and greetings, guys. I wish I could just hand the cake over at other side of your screens.:coffeescreen:


----------



## Ponsier_Elite

Rosier said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome and greetings, guys. I wish I could just hand the cake over at other side of your screens.:coffeescreen:



Oh do share :glee:


----------



## Rosier

Ponsier_Elite said:


> Oh do share :glee:


I hope the guys at FedEx won't laugh at me for sending a cake overseas. :emmersed:


----------



## Ponsier_Elite

Rosier said:


> I hope the guys at FedEx won't laugh at me for sending a cake overseas. :emmersed:



Eh at most I think they will just get jealous


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Hello everyone!
It's good to be here. I've always wanted to write and have a book published and while I do write, I have never shared my attempts with anyone. I suspect that I am one of those people who only thinks that they can write because they read so much and can tell a good story from a bad one without really being able to explain why. However, I have a lot of time on my hands due to illness and I figure that it's something which needs crossing off my 'bucket list'. So here I am :smile2:
I have a work in progress of about 6,000 words (growing daily)  and I'm looking forward to having it critiqued - If I dare post it!
If nothing else, I look forward to learning from all the people on here who have more talent than I do. 
Happy Easter!


----------



## bazz cargo

Hi everyone,
welcome to the asylum.


----------



## kharrison

I need to go back through this lengthy thread, but in the meantime. hello from California. After years of telling myself I cannot write well, I want - and need - to learn how. Cheers -
Kimberly


----------



## Ariel

Welcome to the forum, K.  No need to go back through the thread.


----------



## Bakslashjack

Hello people, I'm a new writer. Crime is my favored genre. I've spent 9 months on a story board and for the last 4 I've been honing in on the style I'm going to use to tell it. My goal is 70k words. I'm using 3rd person present tense. I've read a lot of conjecture about present tense, ranging from total love of the tense to complete and utter hatred. I've written my first 5 chapters in present and again twice in past tense. I've found that present tends to lack in descriptive capacity, where past lacks in vivid action. what do you all think about present 3rd person?


----------



## Rosier

Hi there! welcome to the forums! :grin:


----------



## Hunter

Greetings,

I am Hunter, a graphic designer that has just graduated from college. Now I have to be an adult! booo....


----------



## Mistique

He there hunter  welcome


----------



## John_O

Hunter said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am Hunter, a graphic designer that has just graduated from college. Now I have to be an adult! booo....



What!!?? Glad nobody ever told me that! :???: Welcome!!


----------



## Folcro

Hello, everyone,

I am nearly 24 years old. Writing has been my life since I was eleven. I've written a few books, short stories, dabbled but lost interest in poetry, and published on Amazon Kindle for the first time within a week ago. I am here to see what other people enjoy to read and write, and learn how to better appeal them. 

My personal interests are post-apocalyptic fantasy. My favorite all time book is the Eyes of the Dragon by Stephen King.

Hello


----------



## Cameron22123

Hi Cameron here. I'm here to check out the community, and help out my Writing skills.
I usually like being creative.I originally wanted to just have a skill in drawing, but I realized I SUCK at drawing. I've realized with writing fantasy, the possibilities are endless. I enjoy writing long stories, and then ripping out the readers heart. (Most of the time), but I haven't been able to accomplish that much yet. I have a problem. When I write I am unable to make the emotional bond from Character to reader. I have come here to get advice. I enjoy 3rd person limited. I'm willing to go to 1st person if i can make an emotional bond connect. I will be posting chapters of my work. I enjoy the topic of writing for the unusual side. At the moment, I'm making the elven race the protag. and the Human antag.


----------



## annikajensen

Hi, everyone. My name is Annika and I'm a junior in high school (hopefully I'm not too young). I do some poetry and a little bit of argumentative writing, but I just recently finished a novel-type thing that I've been working on for a few years. I'm hoping to share it and get some constructive criticism and whatnot. It's fiction, sort of a social commentary on mental health issues. I've also been doing a poem a day this month (April being National Poetry Month and all), so it would be cool to share some of those as well. Hopefully my writing will reveal more about me. I'm adore Tolkien literature, so maybe one day I'll try my hand at fantasy. I'm hoping to get into some script/screenwriting too. That would be cool.


----------



## Ariel

Welcome, Annika.  No, you're not too young.


----------



## Sirena

Welcome Anika. quite admirable at such a young age. Although come to think of it I too was composing SNL like skits with a friend in fifth grade already


----------



## Terry D

Welcome to all our new members.  It's good to see so many people with various interests joining our community.  And don't worry about being "too young", that's nothing a few years won't cure :livid:


----------



## whatever

I'm just a wannabe comedian-writer who will probably won't find much success because of crushing perfectionism, but at least I'll make everyone laugh at my misery 
Gotta love your childhood, great material...


----------



## twojayze

hey all, I'm Nosmpoht. I'm 27 and wrote daily through most of my childhood and adolescence. ..and then he had too much 'fun'.         ... sober now, I would like to re-engage that side of my brain hopefully I can find some useful criticism and inspiration here. the worst criticism is assworship- I would rather hear a piece called shit, than over glorified. it's not that I don't like my work- it's that if I want criticism, then I want to know what's WRONG with it, already knowing how great it is. 

poetry, abstract prose, and screenplays are my aim. songwriting, commercial writing and short film writing/production are my current game. 

Rumi, Kerouac, Ginsberg, Bukowski, Thoreau, Poe, Burroughs, Thich Nhat Hanh and Josepg Campbell are my favorite writers.


----------



## Hunter56

Hunter said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am Hunter, a graphic designer that has just graduated from college. Now I have to be an adult! booo....



Hey we have the same name! \\/
Haha.
 Welcome everyone!


----------



## Describli

Hello everyone!

I'm Laura, the founder of a new website combining social networking with writing prompts and games. I'm here to learn what writers are looking for in terms of resources and marketing, and also to connect with a lot more people. I'm not here to write endlessly about my website and spam all of you. If you'd ever like to be one of my "author guinea pigs" and tell me about your story and your publishing journey, please reach out through this site. I really want to get to know all of you!


----------



## Trilby

Hi and welcome to all the new members that have joined since I last posted on this thread, it's been a while - internet problems. ](*,)


----------



## SoulMamaPinkie

Hi there, new here. Stay at home mum, needing an outlet and haven't written anything in forever... so here I am


----------



## Pelwrath

Obviously recently joined.  I enjoy science-fiction and fantasy and in response to an off handed comment by my wife started writing such about a year ago.  Checking the net for ho to proceed, getting feedback from others who aren't related not friends was something I knew I needed and as its a quid pro quo environment. The best way to lean is to met and participate.


----------



## musiclover715

I have recently joined. I like to write a lot in my free time, especially when something big just happened in my life or I need to sort out my thoughts. I like writing poems and personal narratives. I haven't really shared any of my writing with anyone and I just would like some feedback on how I can improve my writing skills. I hope that someone will appreciate what I have written. I sort of believe that have been given a way to use words that not verbal since I tend not to be good at that. I'm hoping to read other people's writing that can inspire me and maybe something I write can inspire someone else. :unconscious:


----------



## PiP

musiclover715 said:


> I'm hoping to read other people's writing that can inspire me and maybe something I write can inspire someone else. :unconscious:


Hi Music lover and welcome  You've certainly come to the right place if you are looking for inspiration and feedback!


----------



## Pelwrath

You mentioned it.   Share your writings.  There is no other way to improve.  That said welcome and pleasure to have you aboard.


----------



## musiclover715

Thank you to you both.


----------



## Bae1ayri7c

I’m sure this is more than you care to know so I’ll stop


----------



## Rathkeale

Pawn, this is my first post.  I'm not sure where and how to introduce myself. As a noobie, what do I need to know to get started?
ps. I spent much of last summer in Edinburgh. What a wonderful city!


----------



## Rathkeale

What do you like to write?


----------



## Trilby

Hi to the all the new members. ^^I agree Rathkeale, Edinburgh is a wonderful city and it is even more wonderful since my daughter moved there last year :friendly_wink:


----------



## Diana

Hello Everyone,

I have been happily married for 15 years and I'm a mother of two (one 11 year old daughter and one 13 year old son).  I discovered my passion for writing about 10 years ago.  Currently my first completed novel is in query land, and I have come to realize that I very much hate waiting! I'm a bit of a history buff and I like writing about it.  I also enjoy fairy tales and fantasy with a little science fiction thrown in, though not necessarily all at the same time.  I am excited to read and to share with everyone!


----------



## Ariel

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## ISDAMan

*Hi there*

Hi, I'm Keith / ISDAMan. I'm an aspiring everything. I've always been creative in the areas of linguistics, music, and arts and crafts. I'm working on a novel and have completed a children's activity book manuscript. The latter got me shopping for an agent. That took me to the web. Eventually, I wandered my way here. I'm looking forward to great times here. Thanks for having me over.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi, and welcome to the forums, Keith / ISDAMan, it took me a minute to work out 'I is da man', I am a bit slow. A children's activity book sounds interesting. It always strikes me as double difficult writing a good children's book, It must appeal to children, they are your readers, but it must also appeal to adults as they do most of the buying. Then I see a copy of 'The very hungry caterpillar' and remember it from thirty odd years ago when my eldest was small, and I am inspired all over again, that's a book I wish I had written, and not just for the money.


----------



## ISDAMan

Thanks!


----------



## Olly Buckle

You are welcome, I apologise for the awful typos in that, dunno what happened there.


----------



## Sir Toon

Hello all, nice to meet you.  A friend told me about a concept art website with thoughtful people and critiques and I got to wondering if there was a writing varient of it.  Welp... guess there was.

I'm an interested visual artist that got woefully wrapped up in story telling.  And between artblocks and writers blocks the two have constantly comforted me one way or another.  I recently decided to try being a bit more... active, despite how under prepared I think I am.  So I decided to join and try and use this place a grounds to work on a short chapter book.  I'm not very wise in all the ways of writing, but I look forward to picking up all the tidbits here.  I really like seeing such consistently constructive and friendly feedback around this site, and hope I can contribute to it.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Good afternoon Sir, good to see you here. There are definitely a few threads dealing with writer's block, it seems to be quite a common problem. I am sure as you find your way around the site you will pick up quite a few 'tidbits', try writing discussion for a start. Welcome to the site, Olly.


----------



## isabel.alexander

Hi everyone. Im Isabel and Im new here.  nice meeting you all.


----------



## ISDAMan

Hi Sir Toon & Isabel


----------



## Mister X

Hello,
My name is Mr. X
I work for the horror author known as Mysterious McCrone.
I must say that it is very stressful and demanding in keeping this masked horror author satisfied.
In my down time I will visit these forums to help me keep my sanity.
The horror posts are what I will frequent the most often.
Cheers!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Mr X. I am amazed thatname  is not already taken, good choice. Horror is not my thing, but no doubt I shall see you about, there is plenty else to explore round here.


----------



## Captnq

*Captnq*



Pawn said:


> Don't want to make a thread? Post here.



Biography:
I was born the son of a poor black share cropper and I haven't died yet.

Hobbies:
Bitter and sarcastic humor.
Spreadsheets.

Noteworthy Skills:
Master of the non-sequitor.
Can march to the beat of my own kettle of fish.
Judging others.
Giving life to half-dead kittens.
Staying awake for insanely long periods of time.

Life Goals:
To live long enough to personally bear witness to the last singularity in existence as it disappears in a puff of x-rays and hawking radiation. (long term)
Figure out how to get my local Subway to serve my sandwich on bagels that I bring from Brugger's Bagels. (short term)

Happiest memory:
Getting married to my wife.

Worst Fear:
Pie.

Favorite TV show:
Dead heat between "The Walking Dead" and "Adventure Time."

Last Book Read:
Chess: Theory and Practice

Greatest Achievement:
Saved the lives of many a kitten.

Worst Failure:
You know that financial collapse back in 2008? My Bad.

Hopes for the Future:
I dream of a world where chickens can cross roads and not have their motives questioned.

Reason for coming here:
I'm working on an idea for a sitcom.


----------



## Ariel

Welcome to the forums to all of you.


----------



## Eric Housing

Hello, I've been writing as a hobby on and off for the last few years now, and recently decided to take it more serious and actually write a novel.
    I look forward to interacting with all the nice people in this forum.


----------



## Ariel

Welcome to the forums, Eric.


----------



## Trilby

Hi all! welcome to the forums.


----------



## DreamMirrors

Hi, I'm DreamMirrors,
I love to write and have been writing for as long as I could hold a pencil. I always seem to have a story or idea playing in my head that aches to be put down into a computer or onto a piece of paper. I also love to read and believe strongly that the more I read; the better I write. Looking forward to reading and writing with what appears a pretty awesome group of people.


----------



## Folcro

DreamMirrors said:


> Hi, I'm DreamMirrors,
> I love to write and have been writing for as long as I could hold a pencil. I always seem to have a story or idea playing in my head that aches to be put down into a computer or onto a piece of paper. I also love to read and believe strongly that the more I read; the better I write. Looking forward to reading and writing with what appears a pretty awesome group of people.



You're a step ahead of most. I look forward to reading your work and listening to your feedback on mine. Welcome.


----------



## Ariel

Welcome Mirrors.


----------



## Danny

Hello everyone. 

I was told this is where the fish and chips are kept? I don't seem to see any fish and chips. I'm starting to think that I was lied to by the advertising company.

Damn it! Oh well, I'll have to settle for you creative creatures.


----------



## PiP

Danny said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I was told this is where the fish and chips are kept? I don't seem to see any fish and chips. I'm starting to think that I was lied to by the advertising company.
> 
> Damn it! Oh well, I'll have to settle for you creative creatures.



Welcome Danny, your wish is granted!  Pip


----------



## TheWritingWriter

Hello, everybody. Just thought I'd drop by and introduce myself. Looking forward to lurking around the sight!


----------



## Ariel

Welcome to the forums, writer.  Wow, that could get confusing.


----------



## Lewdog

Welcome to the forum Amsawtell.


----------



## CheckeredFoxglove

Hello. So I guess I'm here now. I do mostly Sci-Fi with Spaceships or Fantasy with Shapeshifters, or children's adventure stories with nothing particularly iconic in them. I like children's stories because they get straight to the point, and nobody raises an eyebrow when you go ALL THE WAY OFF THE DEEP END into crazy-idea-land. It's fun. But also challenging, because, as an adult, writing in a way that will connect with kids does not necessarily come easy. 

So that's me.

Nice to meet you guys.


----------



## theforgottenissue

It sure ain't easy being me.  Can't wait to get this forum figured out as much as I can and get some of my works on the various boards for all to read and critique.


----------



## Keeweeflavour

Hi Everyone,
I'm totally new to forums, but this site was recommended on another site I'm on, so I figured I would try it out.
I'm 22 from DC. A current student at Boston University studying English and African-American Studies. I've been writing for a long time. At least since I was seven.
I mostly write short stories, but I'm working on finishing a longer piece. I guess we can call it a "novel.


----------



## John_O

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Trilby

Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## Velsuvial

Howdy everyone.  Figured since I plan on lurking a bit I may as well introduce myself, and since I'm terrible at naming threads (everything seems either cliche or contrived), not to mention humble, I'm here to save the forum a thread .

Me, well, my name is Ryan, male, aged 28 and living in California.  I am by no means a prodigy, though I have "written stories" since I was rather young.  I'm not sure that I've ever actually completed a story to date, nor am I positive that I ever will, however I've been feeling lately that it would be a shame not to try.  Curiously, though I have practically no book-knowledge of grammar, I grew up roleplaying online with folks that did and found myself harshly ridiculed for every little error (particularly the word 'aweful'), which I think works well with an intuitive comprehension of the nature of communication.

I have a BA in Philosophy (which is extremely useful for everything and nothing), so you'll have to excuse me from time to time if I become a bit arcane.  Also, I may be a bit...excessive with the commas, it's a curious side effect of extended periods of composing philosophical essays.

Now, why am I here?  I suppose it's obvious that I wish to become a better writer.  Writing, or rather the telling of a tale, is, I think, a profoundly fundamental aspect of humanity.  Those engaging in the act of sharing a story are, in a sense, touching on the divine, whether they're reading, writing or speaking.  It is part of who we are to listen and tell stories, and if in the course of my life I could manage to pen something down that was decent enough for publication, I think I would be quite fulfilled.  In the mean time, helping others to do the same seems like a worthy pursuit!

Thanks for reading folks, looking forward to getting to know some of you through your work!


----------



## Ariel

Welcome to the forums, Velsuvial.


----------



## Pluralized

> Howdy everyone.



Howdy indeed, Ryan. Welcome!


----------



## Thinking Aloud

Thinking Aloud's affirmation that he is, indeed, not a robot: 

Hi.  How are you?  Me?  Oh I'm doing well, thank you for asking.

I am not a robot, but rather, a human being who is doing his everything to escape becoming as such.  It's hard, you know, for us half human, half robot hybrids.  We try out best to assert our independence, to break from the mold, to stand out in any way we can from the mechanized sea beneath us.  We call ourselves writers.  We're an odd bunch, really.  We don't necessarily fit in--I suppose we're that awkward T piece in Tetris that never seems to work anywhere.  We always answer with, "I'm doing well," and cringe at the ever so widely accepted, "I'm doing good."  We actually liked English class; liked reading all of those excessively wordy novels, even when everybody else thought it was a waste of time.  

We don't claim to be the elite, but rather, the only claim that we writers have is that we are different.  We don't enjoy sitting around the classroom, doing busywork, when instead we could be at home or at the library, drafting our newest adventure or editing, scrutinizing, every word of chapters bygone.  But there's always this nagging doubt.  This odd temptation to fall into line.  It'd be easier if we went to medical school: it's not like we're bad at science or math or any of the other subjects that we have no interest in.  "It'd be so much easier," we think, "to be like the rest of them.  To enjoy Twilight, and first person shooters, and Lil' Wayne."

We're a moody bunch, prone to frustration, stress, anger.  We hate the world when things are not going our way.  We wonder why everybody else cannot think as we do; it must be because they are beneath us.  Heck, they can't even speak with proper grammar--who are they to judge us?  Just because we are different.  Just because we refuse to conform.  Oh yes, I cannot speak for everyone, but I, the awkward T piece that never seems to jive well with anything, have had these thoughts.

But then I think.  Upon reflection, and upon reviewed the walls of type that I have erected, I realize one thing.  Who's to say that I have not become the most mechanized of them all?  Here I am, spewing generalizations and nonsense on an internet forum, and expecting somebody to read all of this as it is swept away in the current of other digitized projections and care.  I use my flowery language and diction as a shield, a shield to hide the fact that maybe I'm not as smart as I seem.  Maybe I'm just afraid.  Afraid of becoming just another nobody who enjoys Twilight, first person shooters, and Lil' Wayne.  Maybe I'm a coward.  Maybe I'm the greatest robot of them all.  Maybe I'm just trying to hit that required post count. 

Regards,
-Thinking Aloud


----------



## Olly Buckle

And thus he thought aloud as his name would suggest, welcome to the mad house thinking aloud, you should fit right in for once


----------



## Thinking Aloud

Olly Buckle said:


> And thus he thought aloud as his name would suggest, welcome to the mad house thinking aloud, you should fit right in for once


_
Hears "Welcome to the Jungle" playing in head

_I'm glad to be in this mad house, although I'll be even gladder once I fill out this post requirement and can actually do... stuff... or something...


----------



## Orinoco

Quick hullo. Communing with you from Australia. Been here for three years, and have found a great writing community in Brisbane. Will see you around and about the place.


----------



## PiP

Hi Orinoco,

Welcome to the WF writing community.

PiP


----------



## nishakaur

Hello friends,

I am new joining in this forum and i just want to introduce me with all of you.

Thanks


----------



## writingservice.co

Hi Everyone,

This is Jamie and I works at writing-service.co as a copywriter. Writing is my hobby and I love my job and my little family - my husband and my baby.
I am here to learn new things from experts and help people if possible.


----------



## Ariel

Welcome everyone.


----------



## Trilby

Welcome to all new members!


----------



## Pennywise

Pawn said:


> Don't want to make a thread? Post here.


* My retirement Plan*

I was a book worm as a child and loved creative writing, literature to me was an escapade from the routine called Life...but somewhere along the way the corporate bug bit me and I got enslaved to the boring financial 9-5 infact a 9-9 routine. But now in my mid thirties (hopefully this is not a mid life crisis) I am going back to what I love the most. I don't know what will come out of it but I am excited about taking the journey and Who knows this may become my retirement plan :cool2:


----------



## monstersunny

Hello writers world!

I am not really new but not an active user, which is what I am trying to change. I spent two years writing a novel, which in my humblest opinion is pretty awesome.  Some sloppy writing, some repetition, some very bad grammar and poor choice of vocabulary but it's finished for the most part and in dire need of direction.  The very few people I have shared parts with seemed to really enjoy it but they weren't real readers (other than the internet) nor are they writers so I worry that their feedback is positive because they like/love me and wouldn't know a good book if it was baking in the oven smelling up the whole house with the scent of greatness.  With this being said, I am not allowed to post threads?  Is this because I am not participating enough?  I would really love some criticism or praise...or both so if you wouldn't mind letting me know how this can be done, I will love you for life, or at least thirty seconds.  

BTW my name is Debbie and business is my hustle, writing is my dream.  I have a mildly successful online business that supports me and my family and has taught me some amazing things about myself and what two pennies really can do.  Three years ago I lost about 25k on a retail business I invested in and this literally put me in the poor house.  I took 80 bucks and invested in some hair clips and started selling on Ebay, I sold a couple hundred dollars the first few months.  Luckily I am a very fast learner and super sourcer so I reinvested every penny I made, back into the business, minus some living expenses.  It took 1.5 years to break 100K in sales.  Not bad for 80 bucks.  So that is what I do now but it is a living, not a life.  Now that I am almost out of debt , YAY, I would like to do something for me.  When I die I want to be remembered for my artistic side and for creating something that is great, not business.  It is my number goal to be a published author whose books get read!!

So anyhow I would love to post some of my book and get some feedback!  Maybe I got a best seller on my hands. Hey, if I don't believe in me, who will?


----------



## monstersunny

Almost exactly where I am at in my life. Writing is a passion that vibrates through my entire being.  Making money just doesn't feel the same when the money isn't drawn from a well of satisfaction.  I get nothing from my work life and though I run my own business and do well, it just doesn't make me happy. Writing makes me happy.  If I could just get published one time, I honestly believe I will be golden!  I tell stories, hard, emotionally wrenching, sad, sometimes brutally invasive stories, that make you want to cry but also forces you to think and examine your own life.  I want my reader to learn something about the world and themselves when they read.  It will be entertaining but it won't always be easy to read what I write.  So I don't know if there is an audience for me but I think there is...and hopefully I can find a couple on here


----------



## SteelPalm

I'm a 26 year-old scientist born in Moscow now living in California.  However, I love literature and used to write regularly back in high school.  My favorite authors are Conrad, Murakami, Kundera, and Steinbeck.  I have been getting into science fiction more recently, however, with David Brin and Philip Jose Farmer being particularly great.


----------



## Pluralized

Welcome, guys and gals!


----------



## Al D

Hello, everyone. My friend Leyline suggested I drag myself out of the Doctor Who fan fiction gutter (It's a nice, friendly gutter, mind you) and try to broaden my horizons over here. Not that he used those words.

I've been an enthusiastic reader my entire life but writing has always seemed intimidating and I've danced around it for many years. Anyway, I was published back in the '90s as a part of a group effort on an RPG game called Horror Hero, and I've written a number of screenplays for my now-defunct film venture. It was Doctor Who fan writing that finally drew me in to writing prose. I've had the good fortune of having two of my stories selected for the online fanzine, Inferno Fiction. One, a novella called The Boys Upstairs, was even featured as a special publication, though I suspect that is due more to length than quality.
Anyway, I'm eager to try writing something that doesn't involve dice rolling, stroppy actors or the good Doctor. Hope to learn a lot here!


----------



## Folcro

SteelPalm said:


> I'm a 26 year-old scientist born in Moscow now living in California.  However, I love literature and used to write regularly back in high school.  My favorite authors are Conrad, Murakami, Kundera, and Steinbeck.  I have been getting into science fiction more recently, however, with David Brin and Philip Jose Farmer being particularly great.



A Russian scientist... that sounds sexy.


----------



## evrgrn_monster

Hello all! I am a complete newbie on this forum and in the world of writing. I have always had stories running around in my head, but never found the time to put it down on paper (or the screen, as it were). Looking for motivation and guidance, and so here I am, hoping that surrounding myself with writers will mayhaps make a writer out of me. 

So, here I am and write I will!

Hopefully.


----------



## Pluralized

evrgrn_monster! Cool handle. You've come to the right place; welcome. Motivation and guidance abound, and there are many helpful and knowledgeable people here to help you. Jump right in and be a part of it! I'm sure glad I did.


----------



## nyatitied

Hello!
I've been an on-again, off-again writer for most of my life and am actively working to immerse myself in more writing/literary culture. That's why I'm here, and I'm totally stoked to be here with all you fellow word-nerds.


----------



## PiP

Hi nyatitied,

Hopefully now you've joined WF your writing will be more _on _than _off_.

Welcome 

PiP


----------



## Trilby

Hi and welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## Novel

Hi all. I have three things to say:

1. I can't believe my username wasn't taken.
2. Been writing all my life, pursuing publication for two years.
3. Favorite authors are Ernest Hemingway for his minimalism, Terry Pratchett for his humor, George R.R. Martin for his character development, Guy Gavriel Kay for his poetic style, and Dan Wells for his suspense.


----------



## Pluralized

Welcome, Novel! That's a great handle. 

Glad to have you here.


----------



## Gargh

1. Me too. Perhaps it was just too *ahem* _novel_ an idea for the rest of us!
2. Keep at it, keep at it, keep at it. There are plenty of published writers around here so hopefully you'll be able to pick up some tips, although I suspect they may be mostly like my first sentence!
3. Those are some good authors - although I've fallen horribly out of love with GRRM at the moment for not finishing A Song of Ice and Fire.

Welcome


----------



## archimedes

hi,
I'm in the process of writing an ebook (fiction) and I need some illustrations and photos to use.
Are there any good sites that I could download photos without infringing copyright?  .. and apologies if this question has already being asked 1000 times.

thank you in advance


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi archimedes, it is not a question I have seen before, of course that doesn't mean it hasn't been asked. I know there are such sites, I have used one myself in the past, though I couldn't tell you where offhand. This is probably not the best place to ask, maybe somewhere like 'research', you can't post original work until you have amassed  ten posts, but I think you are okay there. Come on in and look around, you may well find the site has more to offer than the answer to a single question once you start to explore it properly.


----------



## Tyrannohotep

Hi guys,

I'm an amateur fantasy writer and artist who loves dinosaurs and other prehistoric life, ancient history, and action-packed stories. I hope to publish at least one novel in my life, but right now I'm still experimenting to see which plotting and writing techniques work best for me.


----------



## Yurika

Official Newbie Alert! Hi there, I'm Yurika.
I always get stuck when people expect me to say something about myself. So awkward.
In regards to writing? I write fantasy, and I have just published my first novel (ebook). I'm an avid blogger and I go all twitchy if I haven't read at least something for a day or two. Here's my site, in case you want to know more: (Link Deleted).


----------



## Gargh

Hi Tyrannohotep! That's a formidable combination for a handle  Sounds like you have a healthy thirst for knowledge - you should find what you're looking for round here. We have a really strong alt fiction sub-forum and plenty of all-round solid writing advice... everywhere! Welcome


----------



## archimedes

Olly Buckle said:


> Hi archimedes, it is not a question I have seen before, of course that doesn't mean it hasn't been asked. I know there are such sites, I have used one myself in the past, though I couldn't tell you where offhand. This is probably not the best place to ask, maybe somewhere like 'research', you can't post original work until you have amassed  ten posts, but I think you are okay there. Come on in and look around, you may well find the site has more to offer than the answer to a single question once you start to explore it properly.



Thank you, Olly ...  I'll check it out.


----------



## Jeko

Welcome to the forum, Yurika. Looking forward to reading some of your work! 

What's the title of your ebook?


----------



## quileutewolfff

I'm a newbie and I attend college and I am actually an aspiring nursing student. I love to write but I'm not saying I am necessarily good at it. Although, I am trying to improve my writing. I do it mostly for fun and usually am not one to show others my work but I think constructive criticism is exactly what I need. I love to read books, short stories and poems -- I love to read in general. I also love to blog and write about nonsense things, real life, and create my own fiction. I love romance and I really like to attempt to write my own little romantic stories or excerpts.


----------



## DeadChickenMan

I love to write short fiction and read anything that makes me want to read it again.  I'm looking forward to a good forum to share ideas and dreams with.  I hope I get to know a lot of you and learn a lot from you.  I'm also working on starting a short fiction publishing company.  

I look forward to meeting you all.  DCM


----------



## Short_Story_G

Hello Everyone, 

                   My name Gino I am a 34 year old abstract/experiential artist who also writes short stories and poems. I love writing about the weird,strange,sexual  mind provoking dark and shocking thoughts. I am looking to meet like minded writers that do not have a problem writing the ideas that are in their heads.


----------



## Quester

Hello all.  I am a writer, attempting my first novel.  I have always written poems, and other short works, like a sprinter runs short distances.  Now, I am running a marathon with about 7,000 plus words written, thinking how far away 150,000 words actually is! No, I do not have a degree. Although, I went back to college a few years back, and did well. Unfortunately I was trying for a math degree, but did not realize that I had to also become a computer programmer(the most loathsome work, ever!).  I enjoyed writing essays in college, and even had one published for freshmen to study.  One other moment in my uneventful writing career, is that I won a poetry contest of sorts for a national radio contest. It was just after Sept 11, 2001 (or not long after) When a country artist named Phil Vasser performed a song named "An American Child". The Long and Short of the story, is that I won the contest, and an electric piano signed by the artist.  The part that sticks with me from that contest, is that I knew that I would win..I knew it.  I had found "my voice", and knew that I could affect others by my written words.


----------



## reverend ben

*Hiya*

Hi there,
I'm Reverend Ben. Yes I really am a reverend. I am new to taking writing seriously this year, though I've been writing for fun for about 15 years. I have just released my first two books through CreateSpace, and had my first 'real' publication in the current issue of Boston Literary Magazine. 

I'm excited to 'meet' and 'talk to' other writers because all of my friends and family are sick of hearing me talk about stories all the time. 

Other than that, I'm a stay at home dad, love cooking and gardening, and just started a new chainsaw sculpture on a beautiful and rotten cherry log.


----------



## reverend ben

Short_Story_G said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name Gino I am a 34 year old abstract/experiential artist who also writes short stories and poems. I love writing about the weird,strange,sexual  mind provoking dark and shocking thoughts. I am looking to meet like minded writers that do not have a problem writing the ideas that are in their heads.




Like Stephen King said, (and I think I'm horribly misquoting this), "You got to feed the alligators."
We all think things that we would probably not say out loud. Like how I would probably not admit that I talk to space aliens and forest spirits and nightmare monsters on a regular basis. (Oops! I just said that out loud, huh?) That's what gets some of us to write fiction, or 'fiction'. 
Point is: It's healthy, so long as you let all those ideas come out somewhere. If you keep 'em all locked up inside, they go off. Like alligators.

Moderators: This is kind of fishing for boundaries. I'm not plagiarizing by referencing this one sentence from a Stephen King essay, am I? This is just conversational banter, right?


----------



## reverend ben

Quester said:


> Hello all.  I am a writer, attempting my first  novel.  I have always written poems, and other short works, like a  sprinter runs short distances.  Now, I am running a marathon with about  7,000 plus words written, thinking how far away 150,000 words actually  is! No, I do not have a degree. Although, I went back to college a few  years back, and did well. Unfortunately I was trying for a math degree,  but did not realize that I had to also become a computer programmer(the  most loathsome work, ever!).  I enjoyed writing essays in college, and  even had one published for freshmen to study.  One other moment in my  uneventful writing career, is that I won a poetry contest of sorts for a  national radio contest. It was just after Sept 11, 2001 (or not long  after) When a country artist named Phil Vasser performed a song named  "An American Child". The Long and Short of the story, is that I won the  contest, and an electric piano signed by the artist.  The part that  sticks with me from that contest, is that I knew that I would win..I  knew it.  I had found "my voice", and knew that I could affect others by  my written words.



Hyparxis!
Best thing in the world. I might be misusing it, but I  have come to use this word to mean exactly the phenomenon you are  describing. When you just know a thing, and it happens. I think by  strict definition, there is an element of invisible causality. Either  way though, it sure is fun when you get to witness it in action.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Good evening Reverend, thank you for your concern, but I don't think quoting six words with an attribution counts as plagiarism. It is a good idea to check out the rules, look on the dark bar at the top  of the page between 'bookstore, and 'chat' on the end. We try to keep them brief and functional.

Looking back over the past few posts I am looking forward to reading some good stuff as soon as you have all made your first ten posts, they soon go.


----------



## Pluralized

Hello, Reverend! Nice to have you here. Make sure to peruse the multitude of boards we have here and make yourself at home. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Gargh

reverend ben said:


> Just started a new chainsaw sculpture on a beautiful and rotten cherry log.



Hi, welcome and all that jazz but I have to say what caught my attention about your post was that ^^! I'm a big fan of chainsaw sculpting - hope you post some pics when you're done. We're coming up to the national wood fair in Leicestershire in August and there are normally some good sculptors in to demonstrate the art -my favourite being Peter Leadbeater - it's fascinating. Okay, back to writing now, promise


----------



## Shadoe

Hi, I'm Shadoe. Just signed up. I write - fantasy fiction for fun and procedures for pay. I'm getting a little blocked in my for-fun writing and need some writers to talk to so I can get going again.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Shadoe, welcome to the forum, plenty of writers to talk to here, I expect you will find some threads on the dreaded 'block' in writing discussion.


----------



## mukesh

Hey this Mukesh.. i m interested in reading a lot of thriller stuff. Absolutely love Agatha Christie, Sidney Sheldon and Dan Brown.
I too try some time to lay my hands on writing short thrillers.


----------



## Ian Scott McCormick

I'm a 32 year old writer, going on a 3rd edit of his first novel. I'd never written more than 26K words before, but now have 95K words of something. I am trying to take it from terrible to acceptable (Not false modesty. All first and second drafts are probably terrible). I had posted before under a pen name, but I'm being told that is a stupid thing to do and if you have any hope of ever being published you have to let people know who you really are. I still think that is a silly requirement, but I will try to make myself more open.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> I had posted before under a pen name, but I'm being told that is a stupid thing to do and if you have any hope of ever being published you have to let people know who you really are. I still think that is a silly requirement, but I will try to make myself more open.


I don't know who told you this, there are a number of writers who publish under pen names and, although I personally think it exaggerated, there is some risk attached to publishing your full name on the web. You do not make it clear whether you have previously posted here or elsewhere under a pen name, if it is here you have unwittingly broken a rule about multiple accounts. People have used such sock puppetry to cheat on competitions in the past and I would advise you to contact a senior Moderator or Admin member before they contact you if that is the case.

95K is a considerable achievement, and a bit of a big block. I would agree though that first draft can probably take considerable editing, mine always can, and it will probably end up slimmer in more places than it grows. The very best of luck with that, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## michaelsb

Hi all,
My first post in a forum! Looking forward to "meeting" you through our writings. I recently graduated college, self-published my first novel, and received my editing certificate. When I was communicating with my editor during the publishing process, I found her work so fascinating I decided to take some classes, and one thing led to another...Not sure if I'll use it but it was certainly interesting to learn more. 
Until next time,
Bridget


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Bridget, welcome to the forum, get to ten posts and you can advertise that novel in your signature, if it is on Amazon it can also go in the bookstore; Thinks, 'Now I could use an editor ...' 

Welcome to the forum, look forward to seeing you about the place.


----------



## alaramey

I just wanted to pop in to say hello and introduce myself.  I'm very new to the forum and looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## Gargh

Hi, thanks for popping in and welcome! If you have any questions, just ask. Otherwise, I hope you're enjoying finding your way around


----------



## dp-man

Hi all,

I'm a dp / composer from Australia. I'm not a scriptwriter but I'd like to use these forums to understand better how to approach my role and if/when I need to get into the director role for whatever reason - know how to properly approach and speak with script writers to get the best results. Thanks.

[Website link removed per Rules - please add the link to your signature when you've made ten valid posts]


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi dp. I am in the middle of reading "The man who wrote Mozart", about his librettist. Probably not your sort of composing, but the co-operation between writers of music and words is an interesting one. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ghosts of the Maze

Hey everybody. I'm a man of few words when it comes to critiquing, so I'll try to make sure that I have something worth saying. I've been working on my own things for a few months. Wrote back in college. Guess I've still always been writing in one form or another, but haven't been doing short stories or trying to finish that novel for the past decade. I'm getting back into it. I'll try to stick around here.


----------



## Greimour

Hello there people... and robot.

My name is Kevin, but I chose the name Greimour as it is a main character in a book I have been writing and rewriting for the past ten years. 
I come to writing forum sites to empty my head usually; reading works by other people often makes me smile and inspires me into replies. After a few ramblings here and there it helps me get back to my book with a clear head.

Looking forward to reading and enjoying your work. Especially the poets section.

PnL.

~ Kev.


----------



## QuantumCat

*Sup, donks?*

Yo I'm Quantumcat I do tarot readings and write rubbishy mircofiction pieces.

Also HP Lovecraft is my spirit animal.


----------



## Trilby

Hi and welcome to our latest members.


----------



## Arrow

Hi, I'm Arrow.  I mostly write for fun, but lately life (read: Children) has gotten in the way.  I hope this place, and all you wonderful, talented folks can help kick start my muses.  I, uh, I'm not very good at introductions, so.... Hi.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Arrow, expect those children to continue getting in the way for a long time  Good to see you here, welcome to the forum.


----------



## agraymatter

I like to create, like to write, draw and dance.
I’ve traveled the world, but have not been to France.
I’ve cut my hair. Shaved it too.
But it grew back and now I don’t know what to do.
I have many critters who roam around mi casa: some fish and some cats, and a little chihuahua.
I’m also pretty random – as you can tell.
These lines are so cohesive! (I’m sarcastic as well).
~Alis


----------



## izzy

Oh hai! I'm Izzy. I'm very into theatre and dance as well (though my singing voice lets me down daily, ahaha) and I play classical and pop piano. I have loved writing since I was 6 or 7 and have been looking for a place like here to share.  Can't wait!

-- izzy

edit: I can't edit my profile. Is it just that I should wait a couple of days for the moderators to get to me, like the FAQ says?


----------



## Schrody

Hello everyone! :welcome: I'm Schrody, and I'm crazy about theoretical physics, but writing is still my first love and passion. I've been writing for about 15 years and I don't have anything published yet. Hope it will be soon! 

@izzy, I can't do that either, and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi guys, welcome to the forum;

I can't remember exactly what goes with what, it is a while since I registered, but give it 10 posts and 72 hours of membership and things should start working, any problems after that pm a staff member.


----------



## killerstory

Hi all,

 I'm a guy from Bulgaria, who's trying to find his way and to develop his writing. I've started an original blog and I hope it will work out. I've come here to learn, share and improve my qualities.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi killerstory, and welcome to the forum. If you are here to learn and improve you might find some good links in 'Piglet's picks', one of the 'important' threads that stay at the top of the list in The Lounge.

Edit:- I have also sent you a pm, click on 'notifications' at the top of the page.


----------



## Elorenalory

Good morning to all,

I am not a professional writer by any means, but sometimes I get characters or stories poking around in my head and just SCREAMING to be put down on paper, which I recently started doing. That is when I discovered that something that looks so easy and clear in my head ends up a jumbled mess on paper. Considering that English is my third language, it's even more of a mess sometimes. So I started looking for a place where I could get some help and advise and find useful resources to help me with my writing. 

So far, only my best friend and my family has seen my work and the best piece of advise I got was "write a hundred words a day, no matter what". Sometimes I bleed and tear my hair out trying to get those words on paper, but sometimes they just fall out and a hundred ends up being a thousand without me even noticing.

I will be happy for any advise and, once I gather enough courage to actually post some of my story, for any constructive criticism and encouragements too. :wink:


----------



## Shadoe

Welcome! You'll find that most folks here aren't too scary.


----------



## Elorenalory

Shadoe said:


> Welcome! You'll find that most folks here aren't too scary.



I think it's not so much the people here that I am scared off, but of actually showing my story to the greater public. So far only my husband and my best friend read it and they are by no means objective readers.


----------



## jeremiahu

would somebody please tell me how to start a new thread?  i'm a newbie just looking to ask basic questions.


----------



## Olly Buckle

You need to contribute ten posts before you can create threads generally, then when you go to a board you will see the 'Post new thread' box.

You may well find the answers to basic questions, and a few less basic ones, in a thread called 'Piglet's picks', it is 'stickied' at the top of the lounge. Then there is the FAQ's at the top of the page, and reccommended links. We are trying hard to make this stuff better information and more available, it is ongoing so any feedback is great to have.

Edit:- Sorry, I got so tied up in that I forgot to say welcome; come in and welcome.


----------



## Cicada

So what started out in my youth as an audible obsession, telling tales to any who would listen, has turned into heavy doses of prose and occasional poetry as I have grown. I read all the time, never without a book nearby and, likewise, am always taking notes on pocket notebooks that I fill up usually within the month.

I have two consistent blogs right now, one going semi smoothly for almost two years, and the other having been started less than a year ago with weekly updates of completely original short stories. These have kept me going for ages, now, so much a part of me at this point that when I missed a week because of computer issues I lost weight and was constantly trying to hide myself in a book to let time pass by faster. My life is pretty much spelled out in my initial blog which can be found at "mylifespelledout.blogspot.com", where readers can see how drastic my mentality changes throughout the year and through no certain means.

Right now I primarily write short stories, though these are intended more to keep me writing while I take my sweet time developing my handful of larger projects.

So without further ado: hello Writing Forums users!


----------



## Cicada

I now realize that I went a little over the top in my intro. I was so excited to say hello that I... well... forgot to say it until the very end. :hopelessness:

And now that I have read a good many pages on this thread I can see that most people tend toward the following:

Hi! I'm Cicada, and I'm here because I am looking for others like myself who cannot help but write endlessly. I'm not published (yet) aside from my blogs and the college newspaper that I report for on the side, so I guess I'm also here to discover how to accomplish this.


----------



## Ahuizotl

Alright then, hello!

I'm a terrible procrastinator which does not lend itself to writing very well.  I have ideas and broken thoughts that run through my head that I dwell on and imagine would make a wonderful writing project or addition to something already started or not yet conceived yet, however these ideas and broken thoughts typically come when I have no ability to write them.  Then, as I'm sure plenty experience, when I sit to write its as if my mind goes blank beyond the initial idea.  The trouble is I can't/don't want to just let it go and day dream.  The ability to create something as big as an entire world or as small as a single person and develop it is too attractive.  I love the thought of writing but can't seem to sit down and do it.  I'm hoping reading a group of like-minded people will inspire me to have some commitment to my ideas.  I have a handful of pages written at work during breaks that can be each their own story or combined into two or three as a page amongst hundreds of others.  I've never finished anything I've ever written and I hope to change that.  I haven't even come close actually.  Oh, and I can kind of go non-linear from time to time as this paragraph seems to have gotten.  Just a bunch of jumbled ideas thrown together to try and convey an idea of who I am and why I'm here.  

I'm not the best at spelling.
Grammar isn't especially strong.
I just hope my fingers start to bleed words.


----------



## bazz cargo

Hi there everyone!
Welcome to the good ship WF. We have dancing, singing and competitive curry eating. 

This is not your average forum. Here in relative safety you can pursue your muse, meet interesting folk, (Network like crazy, it will help having good friends). And build some self confidence. Not trying through fear will prevent you from flying.

See ya around, enjoy yourselves.
Bazz.


----------



## jsaldrich

Such a difficult subject. I always seem to do better writing about other's or other things. As a parent I remember being asked by my children "Daddy, tell me a story about when you were young." Well, let tell you the abbreviated version. After all, I was taught as a writer that you need to leave something to the imagination of the reader. Here goes:[FONT=lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif] I am a retired social worker/therapist. Throughout my life I have had many an interesting careers. Five years in broadcasting, many years in the medical field, and of course my last 30 as a social worker/therapist. Over my time (71 years) I have always been involved in writing. Up until about 10 yrs ago it was simply a part of my work.  It was around 2001 that I immersed myself in the digital world. Without looking back I have had the privilege of writing articles, blogs, web content, e-books, novels, and a screenplay for my clients. In  the last five years I have undertaken several writing project for myself. Long story short, I suppose I am a dreamer waiting to awaken only to find out that this latest project is not a dream. If I were to summarize myself in just a few terms, those words would include first and foremost a good writer, an entrepreneur, webmaster, and as a ghostwriter for others and for myself as well I have authore of 100's of books, e-books, articles, blogs, web content, and more. My current project "The Writers Notebook System: Successful \Writing in the DIgital Age" will soon go public. Well, thanks for listening.[/FONT]


----------



## Olly Buckle

> As a parent I remember being asked by my children "Daddy, tell me a story about when you were young."


I remember being asked "Dad in the olden days when you were young ...". Lovely aren't they? Welcome to the forum jsaldrich


----------



## bazz cargo

Hi J,
welcome in. Looks like you have plenty to teach. Doubly welcome.
Bazz


----------



## EFlat

Hello.  I did a google search today for a writing forum and  writingforums was the first listing in results.  I will read threads for  a bit before I begin posting.


----------



## Lucifer

I'm awake and tired and bored... I do a bit of writing and have some solid ideas but I rarely ever finish what I start. looking for feedback and critiques but it looks like there's a 10 post/ 72 hour hold on that, jings... well its off to be the critic for a little while I recon.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Lucifer 





> I'm awake and tired and bored...


That sounds about right for the Prince of Darkness 
Ten posts and 72 hours must be as nothing to one of your age. I look forward to seeing what you don't finish.


----------



## JEvershen

I'm Jemima. Hi! I'm proving how completely useless I am with a computer by saying that all my writing is done that old fashioned way with a pen and paper! However I do use the computer to research and I thought that this would be a fantastic site to gain some insight into how to improve what I write and to realise a long held dream.


----------



## Terry D

Welcome everyone (though I do worry a bit about welcoming Lucifer into our home :concern.


----------



## Olly Buckle

@ Jemima, aka JEvershen, You are going to have to type it up to show us, take my advice and don't do what I have, learning to type badly. It is worth learning to touch type and being able to watch the screen or read what you are copying. I wish I had but I am too old and established in my bad habits now.


----------



## JEvershen

Olly Buckle said:


> @ Jemima, aka JEvershen, You are going to have to type it up to show us, take my advice and don't do what I have, learning to type badly. It is worth learning to touch type and being able to watch the screen or read what you are copying. I wish I had but I am too old and established in my bad habits now.



I'm lucky in that I took a computer class for about three weeks back in high school, I'm rather good at typing, knowing my rest keys and am pretty good at touch typing.  And I'm willing to put in the extra effort to learn!!!!! I'm also lucky enough to be young enough to have had access to computers most of my life, it's a preference. I don't LIKE the things, I'm sure they have a conspiracy against me and that is why they all seem to self destruct on me!
Once I am able to (newbie here!) I will be posting little pieces of what I'm writing now.


----------



## OViea91

Heyyy, don't know if anyone will read this but I'm an aspiring author like you guys, unless you are a critically acclaimed author of course.
But I'm a fantasy/fiction writer just going around the internet looking for tips for writing. I have already published, copyrighted, and printed book... I just don't feel I'm there yet so here I am. Hope this website rocks!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hey OViea91, someone read it, and yes most of us are aspiring rather than acclaimed; one day though ...
Welcome to the site, come in and have a good look round, there's all sorts here. Looking for tips? Try 'Piglet's picks' stickied at the top of the 'forum'  page.


----------



## emilie

My name is Germanio.  I have two degrees, one is from UW.  I live in Washington state.  I like kitty cats.  I have one book, Lost at Glassy Sea, an ebook.  I am trying to write more, but I keep losing interest somehow, and looking back at my first one.  I think my second will be a solid mystery genre in the likes of Agatha Christie, etc.  I am interested in history and historical fiction.


----------



## John_O

Welcome!


----------



## StevieG

Hey All, I'm Steven.

Just A quick post to say hello, I have just been introduced by my brother who I believe has posted a section of his latest book. Hope everybody is well 

~Steven


----------



## Olly Buckle

It is nice to know we get recommended to relatives StevieG, or am I making an assumption about your brother?  

Welcome to the forum, come in and look around.


----------



## Greimour

StevieG said:


> Hey All, I'm Steven.
> 
> Just A quick post to say hello, I have just been introduced by my brother who I believe has posted a section of his latest book. Hope everybody is well
> 
> ~Steven



Hehe Olly, I am his brother.... Sibling by birth. Unfortunately for him, but yeah ^_^

I haven't posted it yet Ste :/ ...  I edited and revised it because I felt I wasn't giving enough information, but then the revise didn't paint a good enough scene... and I keep going round in circles looking for perfection instead of just getting someone's opinion on how it is at current 'state' >.<


----------



## LiquidAnubis

Hi everyone! I'm relatively new to writing, so I'm hoping I can post what I've got so far in these forums and gain some feedback, and potentially write a full novel someday! I love reading, haven't always, but hopefully I'll be a better writer someday than I am at reading


----------



## bookmasta

Welcome to the forums


----------



## DarkVamp9401

I have had some past experience with writing at a younger age. But these were very poorly written juvenile fan-fiction-esc rubbish. Recently i have had this sci-fi/action/fantasy idea in my head which i haven't fully written out yet. Originated from a terrible story i did back in 2010...then a terrible script which was unfinished in 2011...then was a story for this game design document i was doing (but wasn't a fully fledged story, just a plan of events) and now a novel level of story. I tried planning it out but my ideas changed too much in my head and it started to fall apart, so i scrapped it and will try doing it again. I need some honest help with it and would gladly take it here if possible.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi, welcome to the forum. I think a few of us have experiences similar to that and a few unfinished ms's, I see you have filled your ten posts needed before you can post and get opinions on your work, in the mean time try looking at 'Piglet's picks', a thread stickied at the top of The Lounge board, there are all sorts of useful links there to stuff on and off site, but come back if you use the off site ones


----------



## ShevyJones

*Writer in the Making*

Hi, I'm 16 years old, and it is my goal to go to college for creative writing, and somehow make a life out of that. I'm an over emotional high school girl, and that's about it. 

- - - Updated - - -

Hi, I'm 16 years old, and it is my goal to go to college for creative writing, and somehow make a life out of that. I'm an over emotional high school girl, and that's about it.


----------



## Olly Buckle

How emotional is 'over emotional'?  Welcome to the forum Shevy.


----------



## Lewdog

Over emotional?  I'm not sure if I should be scared or sympathetic.  Welcome to the forum, post some of your work so I can figure out where to stand.


----------



## Orchidia

> Hi, I'm 16 years old, and it is my goal to go to college for creative writing, and somehow make a life out of that. I'm an over emotional high school girl, and that's about it.



I used to be an overemotional high school girl...until I became an overemotional college girl. I'm considering minoring in creative writing, but I just can't seem to make up my mind. Anyway, welcome.


----------



## Sithsaber

Sithsaber has come!

Behold Sithsaber, the blood red blade of chaos.


----------



## LostInIllusions

I very recently created this account, as you all have probably guessed because of the thread I am posting in. Well, here in this box I could waste my time telling you how I'm a 15 year old girl who lives in Wisconsin, but I know that isn't what anyone really wants to hear. You see, I have a goal in life. I want to change the world and the people in it, through my writing. Every one of us writers all have our special abilities that make us good at what we do. Whether it is a trait, or maybe just our personalities in general. I am an understanding person. I communicate well and can easily adjust to someone. I live to make others happy. I wish to become one of those inspirational authors, it is a dream of mine. I know I have a lot of work ahead of me, but I have time, and plenty of it. I also have the patience, for I do not give up easily because I am a very persistent person. I do not know if this is what you want to hear, but this is what I am deciding to share. Thank you.
-Sammy


----------



## Sithsaber

mY GOAL IN LIfe is to drive at least one person mad. Maybe I can capitalize on it like Hubbard when I grow sufficiently old and deranged.


----------



## Jeko

Welcome to WF, LostInIllusions and Sithsaber. 

Aside from making a living out of it, I'm not sure what my goals for writing are. I keep changing genre and mood. I put it down to being 16; maybe when I'm older, I'll be able to stick to something.

A young writer's greatest asset is time.


----------



## singphantom7

Lol. This is supposed to be a response to ShevyJones. Still getting the hang of the new forum: I think it's wonderful you plan to go to college for creative writing. My parents talked me out of doing something I actually wanted to do in college, and I actually ending up delaying my graduation because I kept changing my major...they wanted me to do something practical, and I honestly didn't. Now I'm finishing up my last year of my bachelor's online, and guess what it's for? Creative writing. I just love to read and write, and that's the only thing I'm interested in enough to do all this college work for. It's worth it....so go for what you want!


----------



## singphantom7

Cadence, I love that name. I went so far as to name a character in my YA novel Cadence


----------



## bazz cargo

_*Tremble mightily o' foolish mortals*_...and welcome to WF. 
Curry night Fridays.(With chips). 

*Opens fortune cookie* 'May you find what you need.'

Be well, new found colleagues. 
Bazz


----------



## Trilby

Welcome to all new members.


----------



## Danielle.Gradisher

Hello, all! Even though I have a BA in English, I am less writer, more editor. I love words and their (often underrated) power. My dream career is to edit (e)books, so if you have a manuscript that needs looking at, please message me! I have been editing fiction and nonfiction off and on for 4 years and can't wait to do it for 40 more.  

I'm also bilingual in Spanish, so if you need translation help or editing in that language please ask!

Besos,
Dani


----------



## Stormyknight1976

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## theGrizz

Greetings,

I am a writer.  I just recently realized this, although I have been writing poetry, songs, and fiction almost all of my life.  I have won several awards in my high school days for the stories that I have written, and have even been told by some pretty reliable people that I can put a story together out of thin air that is both interesting and fun.  I am hoping that they weren't referring to me as a liar but rather as an entertainer but time will tell on that one.  I grew up reading Anne McCaffrey, J.R.R. Tolkien, and Tad Williams so my interest would most likely be the Fantasy genre, although I have many books running round in my head that need to be written in different areas as well.  if I post anything on here that you feel you can help me with, or if you feel I can help you with anything, feel free to hit me up.  And thank you all for reading this intro.


----------



## Trilby

A warm welcome to our new members.


----------



## CodenameX

Hey guys,

Don't be too angry, but I'm not much of a writer and I'm even less of a reader. I've spent more time analyzing primary literature than reading works of fiction. But, I took a class on fiction writing and had my first taste of writing. I enjoyed the ever engrossing creative release it gave over the tedious time spent pouring over pages of scientific studies. Sadly, my writing ended around the same time the class did. However, recently, I felt like writing again. I even felt like, dare I say it, reading. I just really have no idea what I'm doing or what I'm aiming for. But I've always been one to cannonball straight into the depths of a subject or game without prior experience. I've found it more fun to learn while competing against tough odds than spend my time not doing anything at all. So, I apologize for the inevitable mistakes I will make. Please don't hate me too much, I'll try my best to do my best.


----------



## Blade

CodenameX said:


> Please don't hate me too much, I'll try my best to do my best.



Your user name should be useful in this regard. 'CodenameX. is a sort of synonym for the famous 'Brand X', the underdog we love to root for.:victorious:

Welcome to the forums.:welcome:


----------



## JayPits

Love to write. Trying to enhance it. My name is Jake, and hopefully I can learn a thing or two from you guys.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum Jake, there is a thing or two to be learned here, try 'piglet's picks' a thread stickied in the important threads at the top of the 'Lounge'. It is a collection of threads people have fond ueful, good to browse and we are always looking for new additions.


----------



## wordstrength

Hi, my name is Thomas and I'm from India.


----------



## huntsman

Hey Thomas.. welcome the forum... India is a great place...in 2009 I and Vall (my girl friend) visited for 35 days.. we love to visit India again...


----------



## wordstrength

huntsman said:


> Hey Thomas.. welcome the forum... India is a great place...in 2009 I and Vall (my girl friend) visited for 35 days.. we love to visit India again...


 Thank you man. Welcome to India again..


----------



## huntsman

there is no limit.. Jaypits...you can learn any thing... any time and any where...


----------



## robenk

Greetings to you all.

Writing has been a source of sporadic release of stress and repressed emotions. As a result, when I do feel a spark of a general idea, and tenderly feed it kindling in the hope of creating a sizeable flame on which to drive my creativity forward without bowing down to second guessing and over analysing (at least, whilst I'm writing it), then, a first draft has the bones of something reasonably good, but with undertones of anger, bitterness, jealousy, and general mental turmoil.

I will still agonise over it, of course, and redo lines and find alternative words, until I am satisfied. I am well aware that this is common practise - mildly detrimental to sanity though it may be.

Will look forward to sharing (with the hope of feed-back and some advice on taking things further) some of my musings, as well as sampling some of yours, and providing such constructive criticism as I am able.

Cheerio


----------



## sstokol

Greetings all, 
I am an Aussie, living in Singapore. I loved to write in school, and now I write a lot but unfortunately all "non-fiction" work material (which is, in a way, published, to the super funds who invest your retirement money... but its not quite the same). But I keep trying to toy with writing some fiction. I have always read a lot of different books, and continue to do so. I have a whole book shelf devoted to the bright Orange Penguin classics. Some favourite authors are Zola, Sartre, Orwell, Evelyn Waugh, Scott Fitzgerald, Jack Kerouac, Steinbeck, as examples. 

My writing would generally fall into the "general literature" category, with a hint of crime/thriller perhaps, but largely based on the idea of observing and perhaps satirising the world we live in today or something like that! I am comfortable with a degree of absurdity as well. I keep meaning to try my hand at writing a straight out crime story/novel too. 
Best,
Steve


----------



## Ayo

Hello there, pin names Ayo. I'm a beginner writer and would like to get some advices on how to make a story more descriptive or just advices in general.


----------



## Trilby

Welcome to all our new members!


----------



## xlwoo

xlwoo is a bilingual poet and writer. He published 4 books in Chinese, 2 novels and 2 collections of essays; 2 books of Chinese classics translation into English; and 7 books in English: including Kungfu Masters, Empress dowager Cixi, Empress Wu the Great, Old Shanghai and the Clash of Revolution, also Adventure of an American Girl in China. A new book of modern history of China titled Two Republics in China will come out next summer as planned.  His name is in Who's Who by Congress library.


----------



## yaythisisavailable

Hello, my name is yaythisisavailable. I'm nineteen years old, and I am currently in the process of completing my first novel. I love the outdoors, Greek yogurt, and anything related to Shakespeare.

- - - Updated - - -

Hello, my name is yaythisisavailable. I'm nineteen years old, and I am currently in the process of completing my first novel. I love the outdoors, Greek yogurt, and anything related to Shakespeare.


----------



## Suckandsee

I'd never been in to writing, or even considered it as a possible enjoyable vent. In fact I'd go as far as to say, If asked to give my view on it 3 years ago, I'd have likened it to homework and the horrible feeling that conjured up some 20 years or more ago.

Then, out of the blue on a flight back from Crete, battling the gravity laden weight of a heavy set of eye lids, I chose to put pen to paper and start writing.
Writing, having been awake for 20 plus hours. Writing of all things, even though I hate it like homework. Strangely I found it enjoyable. Very Enjoyable!

Since then I penned approximately 30,000 words of my first ever novel and ran out of steam, due to a millennium of reasons if we were to try and assign one, but in essence, no doubt, I chose to stop.

The desire to re start where I left off has been chipping away at me for the last 6 months and I've been putting it off based on perfectly packaged excuses like, 'I don't have the time', 'I need a creative area with zero interruptions to write properly', 'I'm too busy with other things', etc, etc..

I think I may need to bite the bullet and create time and pick up where I left off. I believe in the story and I'm fairly happy with its rhythm, so it would be unfair to leave it untold, would it not? 

Grammar and all the little intricacies of the English language I'm definitely lacking, but I guess that's why I'm on here. Pick up some tips, pick up some more motivation, offer some if I can.

Well that's me. Pleased to meet you


----------



## Gumby

Welcome guys!  (and gals)


----------



## Stevenson

Welcome mate.


----------



## Stevenson

Writing takes practice. You are not born with an huge vocabulary or a great writing style right away. It is something that is developed over time.

- - - Updated - - -

Welcome!


----------



## Stevenson

Looking forward to seeing more posts.

- - - Updated - - -

Love that quote.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Grammar and all the little intricacies of the English language I'm definitely lacking, but I guess that's why I'm on here. Pick up some tips, pick up some more motivation, offer some if I can.


Hi, Suckandsee. I think you are putting yourself down a bit, there must be a couple of hundred words there and it all looks grammatical to me. If you want to explore the tricks and intricacies 'Piglet's picks' is a good place to start, it is in the stickies at the top of the 'Lounge' and is a list of helpful links, the more you dig through the more you will find there is an awful lot here. The only problem is it can become another distraction as well as a help.

Edit, I have put a link to Piglet's picks in my signature, it's about time.


----------



## Adam Greypence

Hey! (Listen...)

I'm Adam Greypence, also know as Grey Pen/Pennies. A precious few might happen to know me as "Goats" (unlikely; if you do know me, PM me and let me know so I can pester you.)

I've been writing in one form or another for several years now (though nothing worth publishing until recently.) I generally prefer fantasy type stuff, with occasional bouts of sci-fi or occasional blends of the two. I've also done minimal amounts of horror, without a whole lot of success...

I am always on the look-out for criticism, so please bash the stuff I post here. (I might argue with you or ignore you, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't do it.)


----------



## Gargh

Hi Adam, nice to have you here! I see you're already having a good look around... glad to have another recruit for the Heroes, we're only just holding the fake city together man


----------



## Adam Greypence

...Y'know, I had a question about the forum, and now that there's a mentor paying attention I forget what it was. Typical.


----------



## Olly Buckle

No sweat, when you remember click on 'notifications' at the top of the page and send one of us a pm.

Meanwhile that city is going to crumble he he he (That is an evil cackle in case you are wondering). Welcome to the forum Adam.


----------



## MarianRHood

Introduce myself...right. I'm almost 30 and am certain of only one thing in my life. That one thing is that I am a writer, a lover of words, a logophile. I write fiction/fantasy/historical. I have joined for constructive criticism in my work, as I don't really have anyone in my life that seems to be able to do that for me.


----------



## Folcro

MarianRHood said:


> I don't really have anyone in my life that seems to be able to do that for me.



Join the club. The ranks of those who love to read grow ever thin. An unfortunate time to be a writer, until you find yourself influential enough to reach those few people starving for just the thing you offer. Welcome, Marian, and good luck to you.


----------



## Pluralized

Welcome, Marian. Hope you find what you're looking for here.


----------



## Trilby

Hi there and welcome to the latest batch of newbies!


----------



## Polyacraze

Hmm. I'm quite new to writing, so I've joined a couple of sites to enjoy other's works, improve my own writing, and to occupy myself.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> I've joined a couple of sites


Now why did you do that? This one would have been enough 

I suppose you were not to know until you got here, so now you are here come in and have a good explore, welcome to the site.


----------



## Solaceinwords

*Ah, Hello!*

I am not entirely certain what to do, to be honest. I've never really joined a forum like this before so I don't know where to start. I suppose a tad bit of information about me, yeah? Alright, well my name is Leah. I'm a 21 year old female from Indiana, USA and I (obviously) enjoy writing. It's currently nearing two in the morning here and I can't sleep, which isn't unusual for me seeing as how I don't even get off of work until midnight.

i started writing for fun when I was in fifth grade, but due to a friend who was less than nice I never had much confidence in my writing. I got more into it in my seventh and eight grade years when I joined a website and started rolelplaying (which for anyone who doesn't know is like writing a story with other people only you control only one or two characters; I usually have done it as a specific character from a book series or tv show or film). This year I started to wonder if maybe I can't make something of my love of writing.

Admittedly my writing skills have gone down since I stopped reading as much as I did in high school, but I'm trying to get back into reading and better my writing. This month I'm doing the NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) challenge to write a novel of 50,000 words or more in only the month of November. I'm currently behind but I'm hoping to play catch up one weekend soon.

Wow this intro got long. Oops! Well if you've stuck with me this long I'd like to say: HELLO! I hope to make friends here who share my passions and can help me as I try to better my writing. :grin:


----------



## scriptor

*"I don't suffer from insanity, I rather enjoy it." ~Edgar Allen Poe*

Greetings all, I joined approximately 30 seconds ago and this is what I find. Convienent, no?   
Anyway, I am scriptor and I am extremly eccentric, strange, and quoteful. I am a 13 year old
female, and I live in Nunya, Buisness USA.    (Did I mention I was sarcastic?)
I love writing, even though its kind of new to me.  I am awful at short stories, and when i try 
to write a long story, it never finishes. XP I also do some poetry, but it's not much
of a passion.  All of my friends say I'm good, but that's to be determined, since again I have yet
to finish a story.
Hope to meet you interesting people!


----------



## Pluralized

Leah, Welcome!

Scriptor - nice to meet you. 

Hope you both enjoy this place and enjoy your time here. Please, jump in and explore! It's a great resource if you're serious about learning to write better, wanting to develop a work in progress, or even if you just come here to network with other writers. It's the place to be!

Welcome, and I hope to see you around here in the near future. 
Plursk


----------



## Marc

Hi friends, I've been writing for a couple of decades. My first ebook is coming out in August 2014, via a Random House imprint called "Alibi". It's a crime novel (detective, murder mystery). I would be happy to share my experience in the world of traditional or ebook publishing with anyone interested. I'm certainly no expert, but over the years I've learned a lot about publishing and life. And, of course, I still have much to learn. Cheers!


----------



## Pluralized

Marc, congratulations! That's very exciting news. Glad you've joined up, and look forward to seeing you around here. Check out the Literary Maneuvers section of the site - a really exciting and entertaining area where both fiction and non-fiction competitions occur monthly. If you're feeling froggy, get in there and submit a story in the November fiction comp - "The Space In Between." 

Welcome!


----------



## PiP

Hi Marc,

Welcome to WF 


> I would be happy to share my experience in the world of traditional or  ebook publishing with anyone interested.



That's great, thank you  One of our members recently shared his experience of Formatting a book for Kindle. Good luck with your ebook!

PiP


----------



## newkman

Hello! My name is Ken Newman and I am a new writer. I suppose admitting a problem is the first step to recovery. Contrary to popular opinion writing isn't a team sport and it is nice to talk to others with the same affliction. I write action adventure, urban fantasy, sci-fi, and a little Steampunk.


----------



## Olly Buckle

You are not alone Ken Newman, unfortunately temporary remission is more likely than recovery

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## newkman

Thanks Olly. You are right I don't think there is hope of recovery. So, what do you write?


----------



## Olly Buckle

All sorts of stuff, I think the last one posted here is in non-fiction on taking hardwood cuttings, though I have tried to make it a bit more interesting than that sounds, not much sf though there have been a couple of short stories, all sorts of other short stories, occasional poetry, and a novel of course, that is at about 50,000 words, but I keep having more ideas to include in it so it's still going, it is going to be hell editing it down by the time I reach the end. Like I say, all sorts of stuff.

Tip, if you are interested in someone's writing, click on their name, click on profile, go to 'started threads'. Mind you some only start threads in places like 'writing discussion' or 'word games'.


----------



## Hopscotch

Yo yo yo whats happeinin you crazy cats and dogs, the name is Terrance Jamerson, TJ for short. Any of you fools know how to post your work all up in this byatch? I'm a 29 year old white male from England with a penchant for rap music, uber violence and science fiction... HOLLAR!!! And I'm not married so if anyones looking for that caring guy who likes to read. You have just found it. BOOM! I am empathetic to all people except cats. And thats good because they ain't people. God loves you, PEACE!


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Any of you fools know how to post your work all up in this byatch?


To beat spammers having an easy life they made it that you must make ten posts before you can post your own work, so have a good look around and as you do so pass comment, those ten soon go. Place them judiciously and you will pick up people of a like ilk who will come and read you when you do post.

Welcome to the forum, there is plenty of it to explore.


----------



## Pluralized

Hopscotch said:


> Yo yo yo whats happeinin you crazy cats and dogs, the name is Terrance Jamerson, TJ for short. Any of you fools know how to post your work all up in this byatch? I'm a 29 year old white male from England with a penchant for rap music, uber violence and science fiction... HOLLAR!!! And I'm not married so if anyones looking for that caring guy who likes to read. You have just found it. BOOM! I am empathetic to all people except cats. And thats good because they ain't people. God loves you, PEACE!



Wow - you're full of all kinds of energy! Welcome, and nice to have you aboard. 

I notice you're already reading and reviewing the work of others - that's the fastest way to get others to read and comment on your stuff, so good job. Look forward to reading what you have to share, and don't forget the language warning if your piece has risqué accoutrements. 

Good to know you, Hopscotch. 
Plur


----------



## newkman

I got some good news today. a small publisher was interested in a manuscript of mine. It is nice to be wanted.


----------



## Pluralized

Good stuff, newkman! Congratulations - get in there and exploit that opportunity!


----------



## Hopscotch

Hey guys thanks for getting back to me i really appreciate it. It seems like you have a nice community going on here. Like a kind of commune, very helpful. Informative and supportive. It reminds me of nothing i know. (H) that is me holding your virtual hand and looking deeply into your cyber eyes and saying thankyou. Thankyou for having me.


----------



## Hopscotch

Nice on NEWKMAN! A manuscript sounds like something from the Covenant of the lost Ark... Is it Science fiction per chance?


----------



## newkman

Thanks I am going to do my best.


----------



## newkman

urban fantasy. in a nutshell, a guy makes a deal with a fallen angel to avoid a terminal case of .45 caliber lead poisoning and winds up with a tattoo that is actually the spirit of a 3,000 year old witch.


----------



## Tbird0000

Havent written since junior high. Im 27 now. Working on nights, I have alot of time to myself since the workload is low. So I thought I would start writing again. Came up with a few great ideas and have dwindled down to 2 of them. Wrote one out and had a friend with a degree in creative writing give me the blunt news that my story was completely unoriginal. So I rewrote it and now I think I have something that hasnt been done before. Well I guess it has, but not in this way. I wanted to post my prolgue in the Fiction section but its seems since Im a new user, I dont have the access. drats..........


----------



## Olly Buckle

It only needs ten posts Tbird, we do it to spoil things for spammers. If you explore the site and pass comments as you go you will find they are quickly made (Look how many I have managed  )
Comment in the areas you are most likely to post in first, you may well find folk reciprocate when you do.


----------



## Tbird0000

Ah, I see. And there I went and jumped the gun by posting my stuff hahahaha. Got it now. Actually read through some posts already and its a good community here it seems.


----------



## Olly Buckle

It is possible to jump the queue as one of the benefits of subscribing as a friend of wf, but hey, you already have two posts 

Which genre do you write in? I'll keep an eye out to see what you post, welcome to the forum, you are right, it is not a bad little community at all.


----------



## Tbird0000

I wouldnt say I have just one genre that I stick to. I feel I could write about anything to tell the truth. Although, I have found that writing out a fight scene can prove difficult. Writing out emotions is hard to. Its hard to write something that would make someone cry when reading. Havent quite mastered that yet. But in short, to answer your question, I guess for now, Im in the bussiness of writing Post-Apoc and (Not to be combined) Sci-FI.


----------



## EllieGR

I'm Ellie, soon to be 29 years of age, a mom of two, married, confused, self loathing, former makeup artist, aspiring healer/therapist. 
I've been writing since I could spell unfortunately my writing has not developed much in the last few years and words have escaped me. I need something to keep the process in check as I work on several unfinished novels and a memoir.


----------



## J Anfinson

Welcome EllieGR! I've found this place to be a great way to better myself. I hope you do too.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi EllieG, good name, my youngest is an Eleanor, about 8 years younger than you, she was always an Ellie until she left home and found herself one of four, so became Ella 
I hope you are not too serious about the confusion and self loathing, I wouldn't think they sit well with motherhood or therapy. Welcome to the forum, the mentor team are here to help you.


----------



## PiP

EllieGR said:


> ... I've been writing since I could spell unfortunately my writing has not developed much in the last few years and words have escaped me.
> I need something to keep the process in check as I work on several unfinished novels and a memoir.



 Hi Ellie,

Welcome to WF. Sounds like you need to prioritize your work and finish one project at a time  If you are looking to develop your writing, why not check out some of the discussions in the Writing Related Topics forums. If you need any help please don't hesitate to ask. 

PiP


----------



## EllieGR

Olly Buckle said:


> Hi EllieG, good name, my youngest is an Eleanor, about 8 years younger than you, she was always an Ellie until she left home and found herself one of four, so became Ella
> I hope you are not too serious about the confusion and self loathing, I wouldn't think they sit well with motherhood or therapy. Welcome to the forum, the mentor team are here to help you.




That's funny. I have a lot of people who actually call me Ella. I do not mind the name change it reminds me of Ms. Fitzgerald.
I was half kidding. I'm overly critical of my writing and do get down on myself for not being perfect, but also acknowledge that no writer really is. Thank you mentor team. I shall seek out your suggestions and make the most of my time on this forum.


----------



## Olly Buckle

If you are into seeking out suggestions there is a link to a good thread for just that in my signature at the bottom of the page, 'Piglet's picks'.


----------



## sangria

Hi everyone,
I've just joined and I love reading. I've just started to write and I'm not great but I enjoy it. 
Also, I'm a bit of a movie-buff, quite music-obsessed and a strong feminist. 
So that's me in a nutshell.

- - - Updated - - -

Hi everyone,
I've just joined and I love reading. I've just started to write and I'm not great but I enjoy it. 
Also, I'm a bit of a movie-buff, quite music-obsessed and a strong feminist. 
So that's me in a nutshell.


----------



## J Anfinson

Welcome, sangria! Once you make ten posts and are a member for 72 hours, you'll be able to post your own work for critique. Until the new member restrictions are lifted, why not offer your own critique to other members and get to know some people? There are also creative areas here for everything from art, music, and scripts to a writers lounge where off-topic threads are allowed. (anything not writing or art related)

Hope you decide to stick around! We try to be an encouraging and helpful bunch.

J.


----------



## Morgana

*Greetings*

Good evening. I write paranormal, humorous paranormal, sci-fi romance, portal and alternate world romance. Also write short stories, poetry, lyrics and erotica. I find myself with three works in progress-each one lacking only two chapters and a final edit! I think my muse is hiding in the closet, eating chocolate cookies, cause I haven't been able to find her for awhile.


I am a retired widow with time to write and look forward to meeting new people and making new friends here. 


Cheers, Morgana:sylvestertweety:


----------



## J Anfinson

Welcome! Hope you like it here.


----------



## Carlton

*Hello Everyone!*

Howdy! I am from Florida. I am 47 years young, male. I have not as yet been published but I am determined. I am happy to be a new member of this forum and I am quite eager to meet each of you. 

(Pseudonym: River Carlton)


----------



## J Anfinson

Welcome. Once you reach 10 posts, you'll be able to post your work for critique. Maybe other members can help you polish your work till it shines.


----------



## DallasSallad

Hello, all.

I got my B.A. in English about a year ago. I've contributed unpaid articles to several local publications and have flirted with fiction writing sporadically, but always end up scrapping all of my ideas for lack of imaginitivity, determination, and confidence. But I have the desire to write - it's my inner critic who needs to be muted while I'm creating.

I've joined the forum in the hopes that I can find fellowship with those who write. I understand that to wait for inspiration that's never come is foolish, so I'd like to try working at it and developing my skills until I can create something that's not only readable, but compelling.

I'm looking for advice on all aspects of fiction writing. I've cracked open my copy of Writing Fiction: A Guide to Narrative Craft by Janet Burroway, and I'm knocking off the dust by engaging in very basic exercises just to get the words out - such as what I observe and think while walking down the sidewalk in a low-income urban environment, or my experience seeing the ghost of my dog the day after she died.

So, hello all.


----------



## J Anfinson

Sounds like you've got the basics already. Welcome.


----------



## MLM

Hello, I am a factory worker in Kansas City. I've been writing short  autobiographical stories and political stories for a long time and  posting them online in various places. Wanting to hone the craft.


----------



## Shylock

Hello everyone, I've joined this interesting looking forum to trade peer reviews and generally improve myself as a writer. Not sure what I need to put here aside from proving I'm not a spam bot, but here goes anyway.

 I specialize in historical fiction, military science fiction, romances, and medieval fantasy. I'm a twenty year old male who grew up in Louisiana and is currently in the US army infantry. So you know my perspective.

 My primary weaknesses are:
- I need to learn how to write a woman's perspective, 
- improve my writing quality and consistency,
- and how to formulate a fan base.

 My strengths are:
- I do have some helpful real world experiences, 
- Forming overall cohesive stories.

 I'd greatly appreciate any advice that y'all have, and am hoping to be of some help in return.


----------



## Gyarachu

MLM, Shylock, your additions to the forum are both encouraged and very welcome. You'll find we have an _amazing_ critique squad around here. Don't be shy (see what I did there?), come on in!


----------



## Carlton

Welcome!


----------



## Rick Archer

I am a school administrator by trade. I've dabbled in writing with education publications in the past. I want to see if I have any writing talent in  the sci-fi genre. I'm ready to retire and want to see if I am good enough to be published at some point. If nothing else I just enjoy the process of writing.


----------



## J Anfinson

It's never too late to learn. Welcome to the forums, Rick.


----------



## PiP

Rick Archer said:


> I'm ready to retire and want to see if I am good enough to be published at some point. If nothing else I just enjoy the process of writing.



  Hi Rick and welcome  We have plenty of members at WF who are interested in sci-fi, so I'm sure they'll offer some great advice and support. Enjoy your retirement and the writing 

PiP


----------



## Rick Archer

Thanks!

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks!


----------



## Olly Buckle

My experience of retirement is that one goes from a peaceful, ordered life to a mad hurly burly where it is next to impossible to fit everything in, Rick. Good luck  

Seriously, I find the experience of writing is a good one, finding readers is an added bonus.


----------



## Breila

Introducing myself to the masses. I'm Breila, and I've always written, I've just recently become interested in dedicating myself to writing. I'm a librarian by trade and as many times as I've said "I loved the plot and characters, I just think that I could have written it better," I figured it was time to put my money where my mouth was and start actually writing. Not that I'm stealing anyone's plot or characters of course, it was just the motivation to put my butt in the chair and write, you know.

So, during the day I answer reference questions, recommend book to read, and entertain teenagers for a living. After work I entertain and feed three growing boys and a husband. At night, I write slightly paranormal YA and adult fiction. 

Thanks for letting me join your group.


----------



## J Anfinson

Breila said:


> I just think that I could have written it better



I think that's what drives nearly everyone to start writing. Seems like nobody understands what it is we really want in a story, so the only option is to write that story ourselves. But that's okay because it doesn't take long before you start to love doing it.

Welcome to the forum, Breila.


----------



## imogensmummy

I like to read, but also love to write. I have two children so sometimes need to lose myself in something else


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Welcome to WF Imogensmummy. It's a phenomenal community, I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself.


----------



## MickElias

I write poWITree. kinda. And other stuff. I'm just MickE (Mickey).


----------



## J Anfinson

Welcome, Mickey. I hope you find all the help you need here.


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Welcome to WF MickE.


----------



## CarrieD

Hi everyone. My name is Carrie and in addition to being a wife and mom and organic farmer I have been a closet writer for as long as I can remember.  I tend towards historical fiction. I am currently about 40,000 words into a novel about the settlement of Kentucky in the 1790's and I just finished a novella that I enjoyed writing so much that I am contemplating a spin off. 
I hope that I can learn a lot here that will make me a better writer.


----------



## John_O

Welcome to the Group Carrie!


----------



## Pluralized

Welcome, Carrie. Looking forward to reading some of your work!


----------



## silver_butterfly85

Hi, I'm a caregiver and amature photographer. I love to write all sorts of stories and I've also been known to create a few book covers for my friends. I'm from IL and I'm 28.


----------



## J Anfinson

Welcome! We have a visual arts section you might be interested in as well as the writing workshops. Hope to see you around.


----------



## Pluralized

silver_butterfly85 said:


> Hi, I'm a caregiver and amature photographer. I love to write all sorts of stories and I've also been known to create a few book covers for my friends. I'm from IL and I'm 28.



Welcome, Silver! Nice to have you here. We'd love to see some of your photos, when you're able to post them up. You have to breach the ten-post marker before you can start new threads, so please go forth and review some of the others' photo threads and comment as you like.

Condolences on both IL and 28. Kidding, of course.  I'm 35 and live in GA, so it could always be a wee bit worse... Happy you joined us. Now get in there and explore the forums, and let us know if you need help finding anything or answering questions. This is a great and very powerful site.

~Plur


----------



## SeleneArnaud

Hello everyone, I've been writing since I was very young. I live in England and am a nurse but would love to write more. Very glad to meet you all.


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey and welcome! It's good to meet you too.


----------



## Megs Tale

Hi there. I'm Meg. When I'm not at my day job, I'm writing... Even when I'm at my day job I am plotting and planning and my mind is writing when I should be concentrating on my actual job... I have five books self published and I have one book nearing writing completion thanks to NaNoWriMo and I should be able to self publish that one in the next couple months... That is if I can decide certain facts and scenes. I love to read and am completely addicted to Netflix.... Well that's me in a nutshell really. Write, reader, Netflix addict, music lover, and on occasion I am known to hang out with those who dare to call me their friend.


----------



## Gavrushka

Welcome to the forums, Meg! 

You have been busy! - I think there may be a lead time before enabled, but you will have to provide a link to your published work. I too used NaNoWriMo to dig deep into a new story, and I've kept the momentum going through December.

After ten posts and a little lead time, you can start post an excerpt of your work. - There's also a monthly fiction competition, which you may wish to enter (maximum 650 words on a supplied prompt); it's all for fun, but you do receive a critique of your work from four judges.


----------



## Megs Tale

Gavrushka said:


> Welcome to the forums, Meg!
> 
> You have been busy! - I think there may be a lead time before enabled, but you will have to provide a link to your published work. I too used NaNoWriMo to dig deep into a new story, and I've kept the momentum going through December.
> 
> After ten posts and a little lead time, you can start post an excerpt of your work. - There's also a monthly fiction competition, which you may wish to enter (maximum 650 words on a supplied prompt); it's all for fun, but you do receive a critique of your work from four judges.



Thanks!!! I will most definitely work towards that.


----------



## John_O

Dang, falling behind on my welcomes  :disillusionment: Welcome everyone!!!!


----------



## yaythisisavailable

Hey there, my name is Emma. 

I like writing science fiction and words that create such an order as to my the reader feel something surreal. 

I joined because I want some real constructive criticism, and I think that this is the best place to find it.


----------



## noob_golberg_machine

Hello everyone, my name is Chris.  I'm an avid science fiction reader and listener (I often listen to audiobooks when I'm at work) with a large imagination. I tend to have lots of ideas floating around in my head. However, I sorely lack the discipline to write them down. I'm hoping for some constructive feedback, bouncing around ideas on my work, and making friends with similar interests in writing. I'm hoping these are the first steps towards the courage to post my work and the discipline stick with it.

- - - Updated - - -

Hello everyone, my name is Chris.  I'm an avid science fiction reader and listener (I often listen to audiobooks when I'm at work) with a large imagination. I tend to have lots of ideas floating around in my head. However, I sorely lack the discipline to write them down. I'm hoping for some constructive feedback, bouncing around ideas on my work, and making friends with similar interests in writing. I'm hoping these are the first steps towards the courage to post my work and the discipline stick with it.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Auto save strikes again  
Good morning Chris, plenty of science fiction fans here, and others with good gereral advice about writing. My first bit would be get yourself a cheap, pocket size, notebook and record some of those ideas as they float past the front of your mind. No need to write out the whole thing, a menomic will do, but when you sit down to write it can be very hard to recall them without something to remind you. Welcome to the forum, I hope you have a good time here.


----------



## Figaro Pravda

Hello. Just an eccentric man going through the motions.


----------



## Gavrushka

LOL! Then you'll fit in here well, and that is the truth!

Welcome!


----------



## Shari Sakurai

Hi everyone, my name's Shari and I'm from the United Kingdom. I write mainly horror fiction but sometimes other genres too. I'm self publishing my first novel in January and have almost finished writing my second. Nice to meet you all


----------



## SchroedZ

Hello,

I started writing back at the very beginning of elementary school.  Since then, my writing has evolved from short stories to attempts at a novel.  The only problem is, the ideas I've concocted just keep growing and sometimes I just get so overwhelmed with the amount of work that I need to put in to finally complete a project (I guess that's not necessarily a bad thing, I just suppose I haven't been as consistent with my writing as I'd like to be).  My latest idea is about ten to fourteen years in the making (like I said, I'm inconsistent), and I'm determined to finish the first novel, in the series I hope to write, by the end of next year.

This is my first time ever joining a writing forum, or sharing my larger works with a much larger group of people for that matter.  I've done a couple of university classes, sharing short stories and such with classmates, but I have yet to share the works that are truly most important to me with many others (I have a couple of close friends who are writers, and they've read some of it).  So, as you can imagine, I'm a little nervous, but also excited as joining this forum can only serve to improve my writing.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> I'm a little nervous, but also excited as joining this forum can only serve to improve my writing.


A word of warning, that is not the only thing it can do, it can also serve as a great source of procrastination 

'Piglet's picks' (link in my signature below) is a useful source if you really wish to improve your writing, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gavrushka

Olly Buckle said:


> ...it can also serve as a great source of procrastination



I chuckled! The number of times I've wanted to say that!


----------



## Crying

I'm Spider, I like to write fantasy. I'm currently in the process of writing a book in which there is a post-apocalyptic Earth and a dark version of Neverland which has been dominated by the lost boys. I figured it was about time I joined some sort of forum for writers, so here I am.


----------



## Gavrushka

Welcome Spider! 

I wish you well on your post apocalyptic Earth novel, and it does sound like a very interesting approach...

...I'm writing a post-apocalyptic Earth Novel too, but nowhere near as adventurous as the one you are.

I think you'll enjoy yourself here. - There are some great people, and some excellent resources.


----------



## Abita

Hi All! 

I'm trying to get myself back into the swing of writing, after years of on-again off-again interest and focus. Lately I've been into short stores and flash fiction, so you may be seeing some of that. 

I was impressed by the level of criticism and ability on these boards, and am excited to learn from your collective knowledge! I'll do my best to contribute my own thoughts and critiques, for whatever it's worth. 

Cheers.


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey and welcome, Abita.

If you like short stories / flash fiction, you may wish to check out the monthly fiction competition, elsewhere on this forum.

Regardless, it will be great to see a story or two of yours, and likewise your appraisal of the prose of others


----------



## javier rodriguez

hello, 

My name is Javier Rodriguez Sr. I am new to all this. I am originally from south Texas, a city called McAllen. I am 57 years old. My family and I moved from McAllen to central Wisconsin in 1974, and I have been living here, off an on ever since.  am trying to write a book, (fiction based on facts), about the drug trade and how it makes it's way t the mid-west. 

I nee all the help I can get!!! I liked what you posed. If there's any advise or help you can offer, I would be very grateful. I not,thank you anyway. Hope you have a great day. btw...it's 20 below zero here today, brrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey Javier, and welcome!

I do like the idea for your book, and I hope it is all coming together for you...

...And I hope it warms up soon! - I am in the UK, and your weather is making the headlines on our news. Brrrrrr indeed!


----------



## OliverGrey

Hi guys,
I'm Oliver. I write all sorts of stuff. And sometimes it's good. I'm in college to get a degree in Creative Writing. I'm here to have my tender ego stroked... I mean, to have my work critiqued. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all, read some good writing, and share some of my own.
P.s. Is using an oxford comma in my first post setting a weird precedent?


----------



## Gavrushka

Hi, and welcome Oliver. It's good to know you write good prose, and I am looking forward to reading some in due course. If you get a few posts in, over the next day or two, you could enter the monthly writing competition on here. (650 words max, using the prompt 'Here Today. Gone Tomorrow.')

There are a lot of helpful people on the forums that bend over backwards to help you in any way they can. Likewise, it would be good to see you offering others your opinion of their prose.


----------



## javier rodriguez

hello to all,

this is Javier Rodriguez, I am 100% a novice, I don't know what I am really doing, but I have been trying to write a book. At the moment I feel completely out of my element. I am not sure that my writing will get anywhere. I just want to write the story to bring closure to a part of my life. Being born in south Texas, it was too easy to gravitate onto the drug trade.


----------



## Gavrushka

Welcome Javier!

As you've joined writingforums, you're now officially a 99% novice, so congratulations! 

Every single one of us on this site started just the way you have, but you'd be amazed how quickly you learn. Writing a story is incredible therapy too. 

You're amongst friends, so feel free to have a wander around the forums and add a reply wherever the fancy takes you.


----------



## javier rodriguez

hey thanks for the reply. I am trying to find some one to critique what I have written thus far. I am not sure how to post it!?? Boy do I feel dumb..


----------



## Gavrushka

Ah, you need to make 10 posts before you can put your own work up for criticism. - I think there may be a time delay too. - The 'make new thread' option appears when you have.


----------



## holypickle

I'm holypickle. 

I think there's a lot of beauty that can be found in a well written story and would like to share some of my tales so others can relate and connect. Being verbose isn't my strong suit, as you may have ascertained, but I hope to develop a more descriptive prose while still being concise. Anyway, thanks for reading, and I hope you enjoy some of my stories to come.


----------



## J Anfinson

Welcome holypickle. always good to see a new face around here.

- - - Updated - - -

Welcome holypickle. always good to see a new face around here.


----------



## Gyarachu

holypickle said:


> I'm holypickle.
> 
> I think there's a lot of beauty that can be found in a well written story and would like to share some of my tales so others can relate and connect. Being verbose isn't my strong suit, as you may have ascertained, but I hope to develop a more descriptive prose while still being concise. Anyway, thanks for reading, and I hope you enjoy some of my stories to come.



Ah, the holypickle has come at last! Your arrival was foretold at the forum's inception. We have been waiting.


----------



## dither

Hi! i'm dither,
am a bit unsure right now.
Long story, but basically,i love reading "fly on the wall" accounts of every day life.
Quite often the boring and the mundane, seen through the eyes of others, with their own personal slant on life.
Witticisms,laced with the mildest form of sarcastic humor.
I would love to be able to do that in such a way to,well, reach people, y'know?
Sometimes, when i'm out, i see things, sequences of events, and i just have this incredible urge to write it all down.
Would like to give it a try here if that's okay.


If it's all just  tosh, well look, tell me eh?

In the meantime, i shall attempt to explore you forum.

Just a tired old boy looking for a not to strenuous pastime,
and if i make a few friends, well, can't be bad.:joyous:

dither


----------



## javier rodriguez

*thanks for reply*



J Anfinson said:


> Welcome holypickle. always good to see a new face around here.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Welcome holypickle. always good to see a new face around here.



Like I mentioned earlier, I am new to all this, but I feel a great need to write my story and finally bring closure to a distant past. Anyway thank you for your words. As any that have read my post have probably ascertained by now, I am not very literate. I do however, strive to improve myself.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Sometimes, when i'm out, i see things, sequences of events, and i just have this incredible urge to write it all down.
> Might i try that here?


Well, not in introductions, but as soon as you have ten posts you can create your own thread somewhere more appropriate, why not?



> As any that have read my post have probably ascertained by now, I am not very literate. I do however, strive to improve myself.


Anyone willing to give things a go and try to improve deserves looking at. When you get around to posting something let  me know and I will have a look, click on my name and you get the option to send a pm in the drop down box.


----------



## dither

Thanks Olly.
i'm not sure that anything i might put together right now would be worthy of critique, but i would like to give it a try, and we all have to start somewhere.
I might just put something together sometime, and post it in the non-fiction section,and see what sort of response it gets.
We'll see.


----------



## Blade

dither said:


> i'm not sure that anything i might put together right now would be worthy of critique, but i would like to give it a try, and we all have to start somewhere.
> I might just put something together sometime, and post it in the non-fiction section,and see what sort of response it gets.
> We'll see.



Good idea really. If you write something that you know is faulty but don't know what to do about it your best bet is to put it up and give others a crack at it. That gives you both somewhere to start and probably some good leads on improvement. :joyous:


----------



## javier rodriguez

thank you for your reply. I have little time to post as I have an quick lube business to operate. Since I live in the state of Wisconsin in the mid-west part of the country, and it has been brutally cold with temps. reaching as far as 50 below zero, it has made life a trifle hard. Ah, a challenge if ever was one. I will try to get some of what I have written thus far put together. At the moment I am feeling very inadequate. My writing is simplistic and my view on life the same. 

Anyway, again thanks for your words of encouragement.


----------



## javier rodriguez

hello to all,

I am Javier, I am from the U. S. Unfortunately, I am a technological dinosaur!! I have come kicking and screaming every step of the way. For what reason, I haven't the slightest clue. It might be some twisted anti-authority fixation I have had since inception?? Anyway, It  takes me a while to get  it together, but I keep trying. btw......I really enjoy music, my all time favorite band is Pink Floyd..............


----------



## dither

Blade,
 i know, for sure, that there will be issues with the structure, punctuation, phrasing etc. And any advice that i can get there would be invaluable, but my only concern right now, or will be if and when i put something up,would be  content, subject matter, depth, and how interesting or not, you guys find it.
I mean, as i've said already,  if it really is rubbish, if i'm wasting my time, i need to know.
Also, would it be better to post my stuff in the non-fiction ? Or would it be better to blog it? Does it matter?

ps,
i love that quote.:joyous:


----------



## Blade

dither said:


> but my only concern right now, or will be if and when i put something up,would be  content, subject matter, depth, and how interesting or not, you guys find it.
> I mean, as i've said already,  if it really is rubbish, if i'm wasting my time, i need to know.



First of all if you are inviting feedback I would post it in non-fiction as, at least in my mind, blogs are, more or less, finished pieces.

I think everyone who posts stuff up on the forum realizes that it is often a great achievement just to get a piece up and running and that there are bound to be alternatives and adjustments upon further consideration. The fact that anyone even responds indicates a positive interest in the piece so the feedback you get will be inherently constructive. It will reflect the posters personal taste and angle on the work but may introduce a line of development that may not have occurred to you as the author. I once put up a critique of a poem suggesting how a couple of minor adjustments would balance out the syllable count between various lines but it turned out the writer had not even considered it.:stupid:

In any case the last call is up to you, the author. I have had some pieces 'saved' by good critique and would be most pleased if I could return someone the favour. Perhaps starting with a short, modest piece you figure is decent would be a good place to begin. I personally have a habit of biting off more than I can chew and would certainly not want to put some of that sort of stuff out in public.  Good luck.


----------



## dither

Well,
you might just find it all little more than a tedious irrelevance.
If pushed to put a label on it i'd call it "memoirsie/diarist stuff" which is the domain of the rich, the famous, and the achievers, of which i am neither.
I am just plain Joe ordinary.
Friends, cyber-friends, very good friends probably, have described some of my meanderings as "chatty and charming", enjoyable even.
we'll see.
And i can't just decide to sit down and scribble.
It happens without warning. I can be on a bus, in town, shopping, whatever, and it's like i'm seeing everything for the very first time, and it's all so exciting, and new, and incredibly fresh, and i have to write it all down, at a million words per minute, and i don't KNOW why.

Weird huh!


----------



## Gavrushka

Oh, I can identify with the need to write down the words, dither. - The worst feeling is when you have your head stuffed full of words, and don't have the opportunity to write them down, and then they are gone, forever. - The loss I feel at such moments is my inspiration to never be more than a handful of over-rapid heartbeats from a pen and paper. Creativity must be voiced, for if it is unrecorded, it will die in moments.


----------



## dither

Gavrushka,
Many's the time i've rushed home, trying to recall my thoughts from the tornado that had occurred in my head just minutes earlier, and haven't even got to pick up the pen.
And as you said, gone, forever.
So now, every coat or jacket that i own has a notebook and pen in one of the pockets.
I jot down keywords/names/places etc. And sometimes it works.
But how interesting can a person make one's personal experiences?
I saw this. I went there. Bought such and such. It rained. The sun shone. I trod in some dog-pooh. 

Yeah whatever.

It's all about touching people imo, making that connection, and i really don't know Gav.

Have you got anything  in here?

I would love to see that sort of writing, from all sorts of people, from all walks of life.

You read, you learn.

Y'know?

:read:


----------



## Jillian

My name is Jillian. My passion is writing, since before I could actually write. Now that I'm an English major in college, I'm starting to take this seriously. And what better way to do that than to surround myself with other writers and get their feedback?


----------



## dither

Hello jillian,
i'm not sure that i've been here long enough myself to say hello and welcome, but hey! Hello  and welcome.

And i'm just a would be/wanna be,wouldn't call myself a writer, yet, but we live and dream.


----------



## javier rodriguez

hello Jillian,

it' great to see more people join. I have also recently joined this forum. I am from the U.S. now living n central Wisconsin.


----------



## J Anfinson

Hello, Jillian. You're absolutely right. This can be a great place to hone your skills as well as thicken your skin for the inevitable criticisms you'll face. It hurts, but it's how we grow.


----------



## dither

J Anfinson said:


> This can be a great place to hone your skills as well as thicken your skin for the inevitable criticisms you'll face. It hurts, but it's how we grow.



I'm really not looking forward to this, and wonder if i shall actually have the courage to revisit something that i've posted.

We shall see.


----------



## Olly Buckle

When you click on 'settings' and see there is a new post there curiosity will do the rest.


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> When you click on 'settings' and see there is a new post there curiosity will do the rest.




Ha'ha'ha, yes i suppose so.


----------



## D4MD

*late intro*

:redface2: this is kind of late since i already had a welcome from a senior member in another thread but thought I should drop by here anyway...so

Hi, I'm D4MD and I started late on fiction writing. I hope to make up lost time by joining this forum.

...Hope you guys could help. thanks!:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## amyenewsham

Hello! My name is Amy! I have been writing for the past year and I love it. I love the creative freedom I feel and I wish I had the time to write everyday. I've started writing for young adults and I've joined this forum to be part of a writing community and to see what people think of my work. I'm really enjoying having a read of all of the different stuff that is out there.


----------



## Gavrushka

Hi Amy, and welcome.

Yes, many of us find it is a problem finding enough time to write... Still, it's worth occupying all the gaps you find with new words. - Who knows where it could all lead you?

There are two young adult mentors on the site that I can think of, offhand. - They are Cadence and KyleColorado. - Both are knowledgeable and helpful, and it may be worthwhile searching out on or two of their threads, as they both have a lot to offer.

Regardless, enjoy your stay...

And Hello again D4MD!


----------



## amyenewsham

Thanks Gavrushka! 

I will search their threads right now - thank you for the recommendations. And yes, my new year's resolution is to find more time to write, which, I can imagine, is many people's new year's resolutions! 

 Amy


----------



## D4MD

hi again Gavrushka


----------



## SeleneArnaud

Pawn said:


> Don't want to make a thread? Post here.


----------



## SeleneArnaud

Hello all. I did introduce myself a few weeks ago but now for the life of meI can't find out how to post or start a thread? Am I being very dim? Please help?


----------



## Olly Buckle

Before you can start a thread you must make ten posts, have a tour around and make some comments in the areas you might start a thread in, then people will recognise your name when you do. Mind, not all post add to your post count, for example posts in word games.


----------



## DarkScribe

Hello, I'm here to learn and share info. glad to be here.


----------



## Greedy Coddar Desmort

Well I came here as I want to learn the specific writing vocabulary since english isn't my primary language . It really looks like a nice and welcoming community . Greets


----------



## Byz

Hey all!  My name is Erica, and I'm actually using joining this forum as a way to procrastinate writing.  LOL!  Terrible, I know.  I am halfway through a story, and my new years resolution is to finish it this year (and I don't typically make resolutions...).  

Looking forward to poking around a bit and meeting new folks.

Cheers!


----------



## PiP

Hi! 

WF is the number one place to procrastinate, share your work, play games, offer crit and enter the writing challenges... If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask!

PiP


----------



## javier rodriguez

awesome, it's good to see more people sign on. I too am here to learn. I my find out that the only who thinks I can write, is me!!


----------



## PiP

Hi, it's me again 

As well as the forums we also have a couple of groups which may be of interest:  New Writers Bunch and Young Writers.

The complete list of groups can be found here.


----------



## javier rodriguez

thank you very much for your input. I will look into those you have mentioned.


----------



## darlingdame

Hey Everyone. I've been writing since I learned the alphabet. I have only recently decided to see if I might be able to make a career out of my writing. Once that decision was made, however, I began facing a big, steaming pile of writer's block. I am hoping that after working on a couple challenges, my creative juices may find themselves in fluid motion again. We'll see. With that being said, I have never been anything more than an amateur writer, accomplishing nothing more than a few awards. I have much to learn which is my ultimate goal while I am here. I look forward to working and collaborating with you all!! 

Deb


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey Deb and welcome!

I've been writing a fair old while too but, between you and me, I still struggle with the alphabet! 

If you've a few literary awards, you're head and shoulders above most of us on here; it'd be good to hear a little more of them, when you get a chance.

Many of the more senior members are equipped with sledgehammers, specially designed for dealing with writer's block, so expect a visit shortly.


----------



## Crossfire

Hello there.  New to the forums, and I accidentally posted a critique on a thread before making an introduction post.  A faux pas for certain, but you've got to give me points for enthusiasm.  

I've been working on writing for about 15 years now.  Not that I'm actually good at it, I'm just very persistent.  I write when I'm bored, excited, or just can't make the scenes in my head go away.  My pick is fantasy, but I occasionally like wandering off into other genres.  

I believe in encouragement for writers, but I won't waste anyone's time with feedback that boils down to "Good job" and a grammar check.  I aim to give honest and kind responses.   However, I'm sort of in love with my own opinions.  Take what I say with a grain of salt, do a shot, and suck a lime.  It's a lot more fun that way.  

Okay, that's enough from me.  I look forward to sharing some writing and some thoughtful conversation with you guys soon!


----------



## J Anfinson

Hello, Crossfire. Sounds like you're off to a good start already. And no need to apologize, making an introduction is actually optional.


----------



## Blade

:welcome:Welcome to the board Crossfire. Don't worry about the introduction thing, it is optional and there is no protocol for it. Jumping right in is great but an intro does provide you with bit of entry profile.


Crossfire said:


> I believe in encouragement for writers, but I won't waste anyone's time with feedback that boils down to "Good job" and a grammar check.  I aim to give honest and kind responses.   However, I'm sort of in love with my own opinions.  Take what I say with a grain of salt, do a shot, and suck a lime.  It's a lot more fun that way.



Sure is!:snowman: I always try to keep in mind that the final call on any issues lies with the poster who is free to accept or reject commentary as they please. You user name does suggest a challenge. Good luck.:victorious:


----------



## Gavrushka

Crossfire said:


> Hello there.  New to the forums, and I accidentally posted a critique on a thread before making an introduction post.  A faux pas for certain, but you've got to give me points for enthusiasm.
> 
> I've been working on writing for about 15 years now.  Not that I'm actually good at it, I'm just very persistent.  I write when I'm bored, excited, or just can't make the scenes in my head go away.  My pick is fantasy, but I occasionally like wandering off into other genres.
> 
> I believe in encouragement for writers, but I won't waste anyone's time with feedback that boils down to "Good job" and a grammar check.  I aim to give honest and kind responses.   However, I'm sort of in love with my own opinions.  Take what I say with a grain of salt, do a shot, and suck a lime.  It's a lot more fun that way.
> 
> Okay, that's enough from me.  I look forward to sharing some writing and some thoughtful conversation with you guys soon!



Hey and welcome Crossfire!

It's great to see you've offered up a critique already, and it does make people more willing to reciprocate. - I'll be sure to look out for any work you post and offer my thoughts. - Yes, a critique is offered in the hope of moving the writer forwards, and a pat on the back doesn't help them improve but, if deserved, lets them know they've done something right.

With your positive attitude, I think you're going to prove very popular on here. - When you've reached ten posts, you'll be able to create a thread for your own work and I, for one, look forward to reading it.


----------



## Scoggs

Hey! I'm basically using this as a substitute for a creative writing class as I'm a senior in high school and I just never got the chance. I will not say that I am skilled at writing and in all honesty I am probably pretty bad. So I hope to improve and this seems like the place to do it!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Scoggs, and welcome to the forum. The link in my signature to 'Piglet's picks' will take you to a thread of useful links with all sorts of stuff about writing. If you find anything good that is not on it please let me know and I will add it. Writing discussion and the 'hints and tips' (hat) sub forum are also good to browse for thought provoking material.


----------



## Phoenix Raven

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum. I'm also a new writing working on my first novel.


----------



## J Anfinson

Hi, phoenix raven. For a great collection of useful threads , click on the link in my signature Piglets Picks.  There's tons of good stuff there that one of our mods, PigletInPortugal put together.


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey Phoenix Raven, and welcome to the forums.

Good luck with the new novel and, when you've made ten posts, feel free to share an excerpt with us.


----------



## Phoenix Raven

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. It will take me some time to find my way around, but I'm sure I'll love it. If I do post something incorrectly let me know.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Two of my favourite avian references in one name! I still vividly remember having 'The Phoenix and the Carpet' read to me as a child, and Edgar Allen Poe's poem 'The Raven' is a wonderful illustration of many aspects of poetry such as alliteration and internal rhyme. Nice to have you here, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Phoenix Raven

Olly Buckle said:


> Two of my favourite avian references in one name! I still vividly remember having 'The Phoenix and the Carpet' read to me as a child, and Edgar Allen Poe's poem 'The Raven' is a wonderful illustration of many aspects of poetry such as alliteration and internal rhyme. Nice to have you here, welcome to the forum.



Thank you. I know I can never compare to any great writers, but they do inspire me. Edgar Allen Poe is wonderful. I'm hoping to be more of a novelist, but I have written a few poems that I may post here once I wet my feet a bit more.
I appreciate the warm welcome.


----------



## Rinosawr

Hi. Not exactly sure what to say other than "Hi". I'm not good with people..

- - - Updated - - -

Hi. Not exactly sure what to say other than "Hi". I'm not good with people..


----------



## PiP

Hi Rinosawr,

As long as you are good with words, that's all that matters 

Welcome to WF

PiP


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey, Rinosawr and welcome to WritingForums!  (I love the name by the way)

It can feel a little intimidating when you first join a new community, and many of us here also struggle with social skills - I think it is the way of many creative people.

Have a look round, and feel free to ask any questions, or offer you can offer your thoughts on other people's prose. When you've reached ten posts you can, if you want, start a thread showcasing your own work.


----------



## Blade

:hi:Welcome to the forums Rinosawr. I like your user name, sounds like an ancient reptile who has had a few drinks. Don't worry too much about the people thing, :dejection: they are behind all the posts here but if you are good with words you will get along fine. Feel free to look around and ask questions.


----------



## Phoenix Raven

Hello Rinosawr. I'm not good with people either. Maybe it's a curse for some artists?


----------



## Blade

Phoenix Raven said:


> Hello Rinosawr. I'm not good with people either. Maybe it's a curse for some artists?



Or just some people. I do fine with one on one and very small groups but once things get more complicated; well they get more complicated. A real concern only when you are writing by committee. :grey:


----------



## javier rodriguez

hello all, I didn't realize that I was unregistered,_  I hope that I have resolved that now.

I joined this site in hopes of finding some help with a novel I am trying to write. I have a small business in the U.S. in the mid-west that keeps me busy, so I don't really have much time to spend on writing. I hope that it won't become a problem, as I really don't have the hang of this forum yet. 

Thanks for the patience. _


----------



## gill woods

hi all, im new to all the forum  stuff, so excuse me f i post in the wrong place. a friend actually reccomended trying here for advice. i have always enjoyed writing and english was my favourite subject at school. id finally had enough at my job and wanted to do something that i loved so i started writing and i have recently just published my first short story!! well thats a little about me. hope to speak to you all soon!


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey Gill and welcome to WritingForums 

A HUGE congratulations on seeing your first story published... I hope it is the first of many.

You know, I loved English at school, but it took me another quarter century before I took up writing.

I am delighted we've been recommended, and tell your friend the cheque is in the post. 

If you want to post any work here, you'll need a post count of ten beforehand. - It might be an idea using some of those posts to offer your thoughts on the work of others.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## gill woods

Thank you! I am taking a look around the site at the moment everyone seems so friendly and eager to help. I'm enjoying reading all of the different styles of writing. thanks again:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Phoenix Raven

Welcome Javier and Gill. I'm still new myself, but so far everyone's very friendly and helpful. I'm sure you'll love the forum.


----------



## The Separator

Hi writer's of writing forum.
This is my first post. I'm a beginner writer of 2 years. I've written many things half-way, but the only thing I have finished is the first draft of a screenplay. I'm also do a blog about film. I'm a wanna be film critic,

I am drawn to this forum to read the discussions that writers more experienced than myself are having (which is pretty much all writers), and hopefully pick up some tips. I am have been working on a novel for a few months and have been stumped by form. 

Anyway, good to be here and I have alot of reading to do.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome all! I think you'll find this to be a friendly place with many helpful people. Join in the discussions in the Lounge and let us get to know you better. If you enjoy word games, we have plenty of those going on, too. Once you've made your first 10 posts, you can enter our Challenges and hone your writing and poetry skills or post your work for review.


----------



## W. Dallas

Hi, new to the forums, and new to the writing game.  Well, somewhat.  I have written short stories and poems in the past, and I was the lyricist and lead singer for a band for many years.  But I've just completed the first draft on my first novel, so pretty stoked, and terrified, about that.  Anyway, just wanted to say hello to everyone.  Looking for all the advice and encouragement you care to give.


----------



## stormageddon

I am new, if that doesn't go without saying  I found my way here out of a mix of boredom and curiosity. This post stems predominantly from boredom, and a lack of human contact that has me turning to the internet, as all of us inexorably do. I have been writing regularly for five or six years now, but my age and inexperience give my writing a certain lack of finesse, something I am impatient to change. Of course, as I consider my writing inadequate if it is anything less than perfection I am unlikely to ever be entirely satisfied with my work, but I am hoping to learn something from my time on the forums, and alleviate a little of my boredom.
My main frustration at the moment is the impossibility of writing a genuinely brilliant opening chapter- if anyone has any advice on that, please save me D:


----------



## J Anfinson

Hello, stormageddon. It sounds like you would be interested in the many threads we have going in Writing Discussion. If you can't find the answers you're looking for in there, you can always start a new thread and ask away.


----------



## stormageddon

Ah, thank you, that looks beautiful~ I shall begin my quest for knowledge after a nap. Thanks again


----------



## Olly Buckle

W. Dallas, Stormageddon, good to see you both here. You both claim to be looking for help and instruction, if you click on the link to 'Piglet's Picks' in my signature below it will take you to a thread of links that paople have deemed helpful in the past. Of course it does not include every helpful thread, and if you come across any you think I should include then post in the thread and I will certainly consider them. I hope this is a help, you can, of course, post your own work for crit after making your introductory ten posts, or approach any of our mentor team for individual help. Welcome to the forum, I hope you both have a great time here.


----------



## W. Dallas

thanks Olly, I'll have a look see


----------



## bazz cargo

Please keep the place tidy, no dead bodies littering the lounge. Smokers can gather in the gazebo. Curry Thursdays.  Welcome to WF.


----------



## mrkingofspades

Hello everyone, I am new here. How is it going?

I joined because while waiting at school for my classes, I have nothing to do, and I like to write. 

I hope that maybe I can find people who want to help me write


----------



## PiP

Hi KingofSpades and welcome to WF. We have a  couple of "Young Writers' Mentors (KyleColorado and Cadence) if you need any help.

PiP


----------



## mrkingofspades

Thank you. Before I get started on any kind of writing on here, which I am quite eager to do, are there any rules to follow? Language or things that aren't to be written about?


----------



## PiP

mrkingofspades said:


> Thank you. Before I get started on any kind of writing on here, which I am quite eager to do, are there any rules to follow? Language or things that aren't to be written about?


Yep, there are a few rules and guidelines 

Please check out: http://www.writingforums.com/faq.php?faq=rules_and_guidelines#faq_n_mber_rules

You may also find some useful pointers at
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/58662-Writing-Forums-Guide


----------



## mrkingofspades

Thank you very much! Umm how do I start my own fiction? It says I am not allowed to make threads.


----------



## PiP

Once you have made ten posts you are welcome to share your work to the creative forums for critique. For some useful tips please check out Leyline's post: Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique . In the meantime, why don't you offer critique on the work of some of our other members 

If you enjoy writing short stories why not enter our monthly Literary Maneuvers Fiction-Competition, it's great fun and you also receive feedback from the judges.


----------



## javier rodriguez

hello all, 

I have been gone for a while, have been busy here in the tundra trying to keep my oil change business open. But enough of that. I have been trying to write on the novel I am working on, but it 's been an uphill battle. I seem that I have hit a snag in my creative flow. Oh well, maybe I can get motivated soon. Since I am a technological dinosaur, I am not sure how to down load what I have written thus far, silly huh??  I am not sure if I will be any good in critiquing anybody's work??


----------



## bookmasta

Welcome, Javier.


----------



## PiP

Hi Javier, I wondered where you'd disappeared to  Welcome back to the fold  If you're having problems check out the Ask A Mentor thread. I'm not quite sure what you mean by "download". Do you mean you want to share some of your work to the forum? Anyways, if you post your question to the above thread I'm pretty sure someone will be able to help, and if not, I bet they know a man who can 
PiP


----------



## Rivahads

*Hello My name is David*

I was in 7th grade when my teacher handed me a composition book and said this is your journal. Its wasn't just a journal ,I had a lot to say and it caught everything inside of me that i wanted out . Today i obsess over the composition book because it picked the apples of my mind and for a short time another person could hold my heart in there hands . 
Hemingway inspired, Stephen King directed , Charles Dickens was my favorite author.
   I am here on the forums to learn front to back how to improve my short story writing . Not to sell but because of the writing . Im in love with it.
I am not as good as i think i am but i yern to write something that gives joy to anyone who reads. 
Thanks for Reading  . I hope you turn a page in history and i can say i know you.


----------



## J Anfinson

That was elegant, Rivahads. I'm sure you'll fit in nicely here.


----------



## cdawgxc

Hello, all.
I have only recently began to explore my creative side. I have always enjoyed making rhymes, but in the last few months, I have developed into a hobbyist poet.
I am looking forward to getting a glimpse into the many creative minds that surely inhabit this site.


----------



## PiP

Hi cdawgxc,

Welcome to WF. As a non-subscribing member, once you have made ten valid posts you are welcome to share your poems to the poetry forums for critique, or even take part in our Monthly Poetry Challenge 

Any questions, please do not hesitate to ask.

PiP


----------



## roscoe

Hello.

I'm posting under the username roscoe. I have been working on a short story for about a month, and just recently decided to post it to Amazon. I would like to engage with other writers in order to see what works for them, and what doesn't. I would like to discuss ideas for stories, and developing my plot and characters. I look forward to positive discussions.

Thanks.

R


----------



## J Anfinson

Welcome, roscoe. I'm sure you'll find the discussions friendly and helpful. There are several Amazon authors within these walls, and I'll bet they'd happily share their knowledge.


----------



## roscoe

Sounds great. From what I understand it can be difficult to establish footing, if at all.


----------



## commanderjets

Hello, 

I'm new to these forums, I've been writing a book, I would like to see if anyone would like to read the prologue and 1st chapter of it


----------



## bookmasta

Amazon, Createspace in particular, is a great way to get your work out there if you don't want to go the traditional route of publishing. But at the same time, its just as hard, if not harder. You have to be the one who does your own advertising, building a readership, possibly hire a freelance editor, and so forth. Anyways, welcome to the forums.


----------



## commanderjets

bookmasta said:


> Amazon, Createspace in particular, is a great way to get your work out there if you don't want to go the traditional route of publishing. But at the same time, its just as hard, if not harder. You have to be the one who does your own advertising, building a readership, possibly hire a freelance editor, and so forth. Anyways, welcome to the forums.


wait, was that to me? or someone else


----------



## bookmasta

commanderjets said:


> wait, was that to me? or someone else



I should have quoted your earlier post, but yes, it was.


----------



## roscoe

Thanks for the info. I don't know that I would be able to hire someone at this point, but I've been reading into Createspace, and that might be what I end up doing.


----------



## Vee Bee

*Newbie*

Hi, I'm new here. The name's A.Y, but u can call me vee_that's the nick_i aspire to write; to be a great one, hoping this blog helps.


----------



## javier rodriguez

hello, welcome to this site, I too am fairly new to all this. I hope that all your endeavors bare good fruit. I am not sure what I am doing so I hope that I can be helpful in some way.


----------



## commanderjets

bookmasta said:


> I should have quoted your earlier post, but yes, it was.


thnx for the tip but in all honesty and an awesome coincidence, (i know my grammar and spelling suck), i was already planning on putting my book on createspace! what a coincidence


----------



## Era

Hi, I'm Era! Trying to write a novel and I love historical fiction. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey and welcome Era! 

I wish you all the best with your novel, and feel free to ask if you need any help with it. - There's a link to a few of the site's resources in my signature.

Once you've made ten posts, you'll be able to start a thread showcasing your work. I'll be sure to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## javier rodriguez

hi Era, welcome to this site, hope to read more of your posts. I am also fairly news to all this and not sure what I am doing yet, but am willing to do what I can.


----------



## J Anfinson

Welcome to the site, Era. If there's anything we can help you with, let us know.


----------



## Romana Drew

Hello all,

I am new to this site, so I am not sure how it works.  I am looking for beta readers for a 85,000 word novel, soft science fiction/coming of age. I would love to trade reads with anyone who is also needing an entire novel read and reviewed. It doesn't need to be similar to my work except that I am most comfortable with science fiction, but also like fantasy, mystery, alternate history, and general fiction, especially YA.


----------



## PiP

Hi Era and welcome to our creative community


----------



## J Anfinson

Romana Drew said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this site, so I am not sure how it works.  I am looking for beta readers for a 85,000 word novel, soft science fiction/coming of age. I would love to trade reads with anyone who is also needing an entire novel read and reviewed. It doesn't need to be similar to my work except that I am most comfortable with science fiction, but also like fantasy, mystery, alternate history, and general fiction, especially YA.



Hello! You'll first need to reach ten posts, and I believe after 72 hrs from registration you'll see a new button up near the top banner for groups, as well as you'll finally be able to update your profile. In the groups there's one for Beta Readers. One of our mentors, *Gavrushka, *would be a great point of contact to find out more about that group.


----------



## Carlos Danger

I'm Carlos. I never finish my writing.


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey Carlos, and welcome. 

You'd be surprised how many people could say the same thing. - It's easy to start, but far harder to tie everything up and say 'I'm done'. Sometimes it helps to write short stories, just to get into the habit of taking a piece to resolution. 

I don't know if there are any resources on the site specifically geared to unfinished prose, but it may be worth checking the link in my sig. (piglet's picks)


----------



## Blade

:welcome:Hi  Caros. Welcome to the forums. At least you got your post finished. :-k Sometimes it just seems more exiting to go on to something new than slug away at an old project


----------



## Rivahads

Thank you


----------



## Olly Buckle

Carlos Danger said:


> I'm Carlos. I never finish my writing.


How would you know if you had? You might always come back in a while with a whole new edit. I guess if you publish.


----------



## MBrincs

Hello I'm Maria.  I started writing at an early age but most of the time I do not finish :/ (maybe because I do not always believe in it tehehe). I'm also into music as I am a singer, and apart from novels, I also write song lyrics.  Nice to meet you all.


----------



## W.Goepner

Hello, My friends call me Bill. I am 53. I have always had some sort of story running through my head. Some twenty plus years ago I started putting them on paper. Now I have finished with one I started five years ago. 
370 pages. That include the title page and a 4+ page glossary. A word count of 243076. I have read it through five times now editing and cleaning  as best I can. I now need a person to read it for context, content, readability, and all that goes with it.
It is long enough that I think it might need to be made into two. I know once it is found in need of definition and caricature profiling it will grow at least by half.

Thanks.


----------



## W.Goepner

Hi Maria,
I also have just joined this forum. Friends and family have told me to finish at least one of my many attempts. May I suggest you do the same. The sense of achievement I have of getting to this point has made me want to continue. I have close to twenty others in the works. If I am able to finish them I will be very pleased.
Good luck.
Bill


----------



## Apple Ice

Hello Bill, welcome to the site. 

I suggest you create your own thread in the introduce yourself section as it will be easier for other members to see it and you won't be lost in this huge thread. I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## W.Goepner

Apple Ice said:


> Hello Bill, welcome to the site.
> 
> I suggest you create your own thread in the introduce yourself section as it will be easier for other members to see it and you won't be lost in this huge thread. I look forward to seeing you around.



Thanks Apple Ice. I found out I needed to read the "Writing Forums Guide". I found the Ten post rule. Ha ha I seam to have gotten ahead of my self. Sorry. 
[h=3][/h]


----------



## Apple Ice

The 10 post rule is for posting any creative work you may have. Just have a wander around the forums and post on anything that interests you. You have your 10 posts in no time and have a better grasp of the site. It's quite daunting to begin with I found.


----------



## TheWizard

_Hey!

I am The Wizard! Well, you can call me Anthony if that makes your life a bit easier. Anyway! I am twenty years old, have been writing on and off for many years, and am also a bit of a musician. Currently I'm working on a large psychological thriller type piece and yeah, nice to meet you all!_


----------



## MBrincs

Hi Bill
Yes I know.  Will do my best  Good luck to you too


----------



## A_Jones

Welcome EVERYONE! ^^ So excited to read your work!


----------



## TheWizard

_Just needa get these ten posts out of the way before I can post what I got xD_

/Edit
And done!


----------



## scaryclone

hey, everyone.
wrote since i was a youngun. 
i write or wrote parodies and dark humour. or something like it.

a couple of years ago, went through a rough patch but to not get rusty instead of original, wrote fan fiction, 80s rock bands. 
however, this has disappeared as well.

suppose i joined for some inspiration or tips


----------



## A_Jones

Welcome scaryclone!  I hope to see your work.  You cant post any of your own work until you have critiqued others work or posted in other threads ten times.  But I hope you stick around, your work sound intriguing!


----------



## Illustrious Magistrate

Hello. Call me Jay. Sometimes I think I write. My inspirations are a time a dozen and I stick to genre's like John Russ or poetry. Gonna go work on hitting my ten ball in. 


Now.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Jay, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ghostx

Hello, I'm a new member. Used to post things on poem hunter but never really had anybody read anything I posted so I found this site and was hoping to post something but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to do so.... I'm not exactly talented or a great reader so I probably could not critique someones work but if someone could teach me how to post I will be extremely thankful.


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey Jay and Ghostx; welcome to WritingForums 

Jay- Illustrious Magistrate - I'd love to know where the inspiration for the name came from; it's one of the more distinctive on the site.  (and did you win? -I'm more a snooker man, but love the skill involved in all such games.)

Ghostx, when I started writing I was convinced I was awesome when, in reality, I was so bad that the paper took on an unpleasant odour when graced by my words. - SO you're ahead of where I was already. - It took years for me to accept I'd still a lot to learn. - How I wish I'd joined here sooner. - I will watch out for you posting your work (which you can do when you've a post-count of ten) and will offer my thoughts.-  Feel free to send me a message if I miss it.


----------



## Ghostx

Aghhh I see 10 post minimum to post your own thread. No wonder I couldn't post anything lol i was like did i magically become inept in technology... why is this happening to me... but you solved that problem for me thanks.


----------



## Ghostx

Aghhh I see 10 post minimum to post your own thread. No wonder I couldn't post anything lol i was like did i magically become inept in technology... why is this happening to me... but you solved that problem for me thanks.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> I'm not exactly talented or a great reader so I probably could not critique someones work.


 Dont diss yourself, things don't simply happen out of the blue. I have a daughter who is a talented flautist, teaching and playing for private functions, that took hundreds of hours of practice. When you do read consider not only whether you like it or not, but also why that is so, then try expressing your thoughts in writing. You will find it not only helps others, it will also help you clarify and expand your own ideas.


----------



## riven_hands

Hi, I'm a soon to be graduate student getting my degree in biology.  I took a creative writing class this semester because I needed to take something to stay a full-time student.  It's really helped me reconnect with my old love of writing stories and poems (before I discovered "science"), so I'm excited to be back on this site after a hiatus of probably four years at least.  Cheers.


----------



## J Anfinson

Hey there, riven_hands! Seems like we always come full circle to the things that matter to us. Glad to have you back. There have been a lot of changes in the last four years, so you might want to read through the *Rules and Guidelines* again if you haven't already, and browse through the site announcements. Hope to see you around the boards.


----------



## Illustrious Magistrate

Gavrushka said:


> Hey Jay and Ghostx; welcome to WritingForums
> 
> Jay- Illustrious Magistrate - I'd love to know where the inspiration for the name came from; it's one of the more distinctive on the site.  (and did you win? -I'm more a snooker man, but love the skill involved in all such games.)
> 
> Ghostx, when I started writing I was convinced I was awesome when, in reality, I was so bad that the paper took on an unpleasant odour when graced by my words. - SO you're ahead of where I was already. - It took years for me to accept I'd still a lot to learn. - How I wish I'd joined here sooner. - I will watch out for you posting your work (which you can do when you've a post-count of ten) and will offer my thoughts.-  Feel free to send me a message if I miss it.



My name comes from the opening lines to an independent pc game called Gingiva. "In those days, there lived a certain illustrious magistrate." 
I did not win...yet.


----------



## 1109

Hello, I'm a writer and a number, I like to write song lyrics, poetry, and prose. I am here to get much needed feedback on novels and other things I am working on. Writing is a tragically lonely thing, and I think it is much better to be within a community of like-minded individuals. I signed up in the hopes that this is the berth I am looking for. Cheers.


----------



## thepancreas11

riven_hands said:


> Hi, I'm a soon to be graduate student getting my degree in biology.  I took a creative writing class this semester because I needed to take something to stay a full-time student.  It's really helped me reconnect with my old love of writing stories and poems (before I discovered "science"), so I'm excited to be back on this site after a hiatus of probably four years at least.  Cheers.



I have a biology degree as well! Welcome to the forum, riven. You're welcome here any time. Please don't hesitate to visit the illustrious land of fiction in the Fiction Forum.


----------



## ChristinaH

I realized last summer I really like writing. I'm still learning. I have one book on smashwords and four I am trying to finish up. I tend to write about a main character with a flaw. Like, a socially-awkward 9th grader or someone who starts the book depressed. There's supposed to be more information on ChristinaHalpin.com, but I don't keep that up very well.

I am really impressed with what I have seen on this forum.


----------



## W.Goepner

ChristinaH said:


> I realized last summer I really like writing. I'm still learning. I have one book on smashwords and four I am trying to finish up. I tend to write about a main character with a flaw. Like, a socially-awkward 9th grader or someone who starts the book depressed. There's supposed to be more information on ChristinaHalpin.com, but I don't keep that up very well.
> 
> I am really impressed with what I have seen on this forum.



Welcome Christina, Sounds like a different stile I would not mind a shot at a read. But you need 10 posts. Look about and check out others writing and see if there is some thing you would like to say about their work. Good luck and enjoy.

Bill


----------



## Gamer_2k4

ChristinaH said:


> I realized last summer I really like writing. I'm still learning. I have one book on smashwords and four I am trying to finish up. I tend to write about a main character with a flaw. Like, a socially-awkward 9th grader or someone who starts the book depressed. There's supposed to be more information on ChristinaHalpin.com, but I don't keep that up very well.
> 
> I am really impressed with what I have seen on this forum.



Any relation or tie to the Cracked.com writer of the same name, or is that coincidence?


----------



## ChristinaH

Just a coincidence.


----------



## Kyrrimar

Hallo!  I actually joined last June (prompted by the late Leyline), but Real Life kept me from ever settling in.  I'm hoping to have better luck this time and have heard great things about this forum.  I've been a writer for years, published a little professionally (fiction, non-fiction and poetry) "back in the day," and was editor and chief of a small press science fiction zine for a few years.  After years away from writing due to a host of personal stuff that ranged from the usual (got married, renovated a house, adopted kids) to "no one would believe if I _did_ write about this" (hah!), I began writing again about three years ago.  Mostly self-serving stuff for my own amusement (and to get my feet wet again), but some of it has come out pretty darn well.  I was relieved that time away had not robbed me completely and now, older, wiser--er, well, older anyway--I feel like I'm writing better than I ever have.  I have a difficult time staying on target with my writing due to having a chronically ill spouse and a special needs child, but seeing as writing keeps me from falling back into all sorts of pits of despair, I'm doing my best to move forward.

Oh, and I'm a friend of Shinyford's, but don't hold that against me.  :tongue:


----------



## eddy.vee

Unfortunately, I do feel like a robot. Wife, children, mortgage(s), obligations, social and biological duties  keep me moving in a well defined vector. 90 minute bus commute each way to a job that I am grateful to have and yet I despise. Life and Wife 2.0. First marriage while serving in the US Navy. Big mistake. She turned into a vicious drug addict (used to be a fun drunk). Grateful that my kid with her turned out okay. Adventures all over the world. Super sedentary now. Here to lurk and perhaps post something. Eventually.


----------



## Olly Buckle

eddy.vee, was that a pop star from my early teens? (Late fifties). Anyway, good name. Writing can be real fun, you are not only allowed to make anything happen, the wilder it is the more people seem to enjoy it. Second chance sounds a much better bet, fun drunks don't always turn into vicious addicts, sometimes they simply become a boring lush. Plenty of experience, a settled life, examples from both worlds, sounds like you are ready to write, look forward to seeing you around the forum.

Edit, while you lurk make the occasional comment, you need ten posts when you eventually come to start a creative thread.


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey Kyrrimar and eddy.vee! Welcome to the site 

Real life does carry us along on a wave, and leave us precious little time to indulge in such rewarding pursuits as creative writing, but I'm delighted you've both carved out a niche in busy weeks for just such a thing. - I look forwards to reading excerpts of your work. (after the ten posts Olly mentioned) 

There's a link to some of our site resources in my sig but, should you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## eddy.vee

Thanks Gavrushka and Olly Buckle; puzzling over the meaning of both names. The first ideas flashing in my pre-caffeine hazy brain were a younger Gavroche and the ubiquitous Puritan shoe buckle from anything related to Thanksgiving. Off to the café to start the day. Looking forward to reading your stuff since you were the first to answer.


----------



## Kyrrimar

Thanks for the welcome.    I was cruising around the site last night in search of threads in which I might comment and get the ball rolling.  Nothing yet, but I've only barely begun and don't want to make posts for no reason.  I did do some reading from the last prompt challenge and took a peek into the groups section.  I see some kindred spirits... science fiction... fantasy... hmmm.


----------



## Ixarku

Hi Kyrrimar.  I joined a few hours ago myself.  I suggest taking a look in the "Books & Authors, Reviews & Recommendations" sub-forum.  You might find some interesting things to comment on there.


----------



## spzephyr

I've been writing screenplays for 20 years.  I am confident that none of them will be made into movies, but I have so much fun with it!


----------



## W.Goepner

Hey spzepher,

NEVER, never, doubt that anything you do can become something you want it to be. 





> I am confident that none of them will be made into movies


 Hogs wallow. That kind of talk never got Steven King any where, Ron Howard started out as a one time caricature on the Andy Griffith show. No I think you lack a little self confidence, But when it gets down to the main stream of it, if you do not try you will not succeed. So by Damn get out there and DO IT!

I am attempting to get a story of mine ready for print. I need quite a bit of help and if it all works out I will be published by the end of the year if not sooner. MY Goal, set by me and I am going to push for it. I finely figured out why I write after coming in here ans spouting my dribble about. I write for my own pleasure. If I happen to finish a piece and it happens to makes it to the publisher and then the shelf. Then I will have pushed beyond my enjoyment to a greater fulfillment.

With that said. I say, write on, push on to a better goal and be happy in what you do. But never doubt that you might be the next Gene Roddenberry. Anything is possible.


----------



## Rith

Hello. I'm a young adult who comes from a forum for the writers of a fantasy/sci-fi/action/mystery virtual world game's weekly newsletter. I was primarily a fantasy writer, but now I am interested in creating original science fiction. Outside of that, I have my bachelor's degree and I am taking prerequisite courses for my master's degree. Unmarried and childless, though I do have a sister who is 15 years younger than me that I at least feel I have partially raised.


----------



## heytheresongbird

'ello.
I'm here because it's always a better process when writing to bounce ideas off of others, even strangers, and I like to be able to help others in that same was as well. I try to write short stories but have yet to succeed in finishing one, I'm a bit of a harsh critic of myself, but I promise to be fair when reading over others' works. So, um... yeah.


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey and welcome Rith, and heytheresongbird! 

@Rith - That's an interesting change in focus. - What prompted the switch from fantasy to science fiction? - I did the same, but for the life of me can't answer the question as to why! I oscillate between the two now.

@heytheresongbird - Yes, it's true that writing is far from the lonely profession many might think! - You've a several thousand potential muses on this site.

===

Once you've made ten posts, you can start a thread showcasing an excerpt of your own work for comment. - It may help your cause if you critique the work of other members as they'll be more willing to reciprocate.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask, but there's also a link to some of the site's resources in my signature.


----------



## Rip Van Twinkle

Hello, all! Chris's the name, horror and thriller's the game. I'm 26, been to college for various majors, but haven't finished any. I've been writing off and on a couple years, beginning the day I read Stephen King's _On Writing _​and was drawn into the world of imagination and mystery. I'll get around to the critiques soon, and I'm glad to have found a new community of fellow writers to share in my adventure! 

Thanks again, and happy writing!


----------



## thepancreas11

Well, Rip, there's an entire thread for you under the fiction heading then! Go give it a shot. Have a blast! Read some stuff by W. Dallas or Pluralized, both of which deal in the strange and stranger.


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey Chris, and welcome! - It's a good time to arrive on this site with a liking for horror!  We've a few awesome authors in the genre and, last night, one of them reported two of his books have been accepted by Permutated Press! - Will you be next? 

'On Writing' has been a source of inspiration for many of us on here, me included, so you're in good company! 

It's good you're minded to offer others your thoughts on their work, and I hope they reciprocate once you've reached a post count of ten. (As that is when you can start a thread for your own prose.)

If you have any issues, feel free to contact the purple people (mentors) but there's a link to many of the site's resources in my sig, including a group for Beta Readers, which is proving extremely helpful to many of us.


----------



## Yetimaster86

Hi everybody! My name is Chris and I'm a fledgeling writer, I usually like to write song lyrics and poetry but for the last six months I've been working on a hard sci-fi novel as well. I would like to make writing my career and look forward to any helpful info anyone cares to share with me in this regard! I look forward to sharing some of my writing with you and get some helpful feedback in order to grow and become stronger in this illustrious field, and to do the same in return. Nice to meet you all
-Yeti


----------



## W.Goepner

Yetimaster86 said:


> Hi everybody! My name is Chris and I'm a fledgeling writer, I usually like to write song lyrics and poetry but for the last six months I've been working on a hard sci-fi novel as well. I would like to make writing my career and look forward to any helpful info anyone cares to share with me in this regard! I look forward to sharing some of my writing with you and get some helpful feedback in order to grow and become stronger in this illustrious field, and to do the same in return. Nice to meet you all
> -Yeti



Nooo! No not another one! Hehehe Hi Yeti, Just kidding. Welcome. I am sort of new here also.

I have been getting too serious of late and am trying to be funny. There are others here that can explain more than I and be of greater help. But for now read other posts and critique some. You will not be able to post your own thread until you have post ten times. Read the other threads and what others are telling them. 

Please enjoy and we will be seeing you about.

Bill


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja

Hi everyone! 
I joined this forum for the advice, tips, critiques, and more that can be found here.  I like to write some children's stories, but mostly I prefer writing science fiction. Many years ago I did self-publish a children's book, but long story short(heh), I ended up losing money on it. That experience soured me against writing for quite awhile, after a year or so I started dabbling again, but stopped because life got in the way. Recently (as in last week), I was talking with my sister and we ended up encouraging each other to continue writing. So, we've each started writing a book. My goal is to reach at least 400 pages, so far I have nine.  It's been several years since I last wrote a story, so I'm not really sure how well it's turning out. 
I look forward to getting to know the folks here and learning from you all! :cat: (ok, I know that's supposed to be a cat, but it looks like a rabbit, so I'm going to use it to end my posts, hah!)


----------



## PiP

Hi, White Rabbit Ninja :cat: welcome to WF
Please to read, despite your bad experience, you are writing once again and have even set yourself a goal! You'll find WF a supportive community so if you need any encouragement please shout|

PiP


----------



## borealforest8

Are you a repeating robot, in my book a few times robots say things again & again, just a quirk of there programming.


----------



## borealforest8

Ok, I am confused, don't they all ask for money, like create space, money for this & that & another.


----------



## W.Goepner

borealforest8 said:


> Are you a repeating robot, in my book a few times robots say things again & again, just a quirk of there programming.



Who are you talking to??

If you are talking to Pip. Pip is a supervisor of the forum. They greet new peoples as they arrive. If you are not and are replying to another post, "please reply with quote" it helps keep down on the confusion.

Bill


----------



## W.Goepner

borealforest8 said:


> Ok, I am confused, don't they all ask for money, like create space, money for this & that & another.



If you are posting as an answer to the reason for ten posts. Not all robots do like you say some are set to clog places like this with dribble. 

Seeing this is your tenth post welcome to the forums. Hope you have a pleasant stay.

Bill


----------



## sprague

My name is not sprague; I got this name from my lab instructor. one the first day of our lab day he showed us some research papers. He pointed to "material and methods" section and said "Did you see what is common in all these"  As an Indian student I keep silent and let others to answer that question. "Sir it is all biologic research papers" one of the student answered. But it failed to make that glow in instructor face. He was was searching through the group of students waiting for his answer as if he is reading their face. His gaze locked on my face "What is your opinion" he asked me. "Sir all these studies are done on rats" I answered. "What type of rats" he asked me again. I was clear in that question; it is Sd rats I answered with confidence because it was written there in that paper. Yes but what is it stand for he asked again this time to whole students. Nobody answered. "sprague dawley" He said this time with vigor and enthusiasm of the man who shouted Eureka few hundred years back. He continued; That means if something wrong with this rat; it is going to affect the whole world! And now it turned out to be true...


----------



## Olly Buckle

My brother was a biology teacher and kept Wistars for dissection. One of them got handled by the kids and became tame so came to me as a pet, I had 'Socrates' for some time, the kids had named him after the rat in a movie.
Welcome to the forum sprague, quiet on a Sunday quite often, but there is plenty to look around at.


----------



## Marcus Burzum

Hi everyone!

I am Marcus, soon thirty years old, living in Paris (I am French) and I am new on Writing Forum.

I enjoy reading french and english books. In my view the english literature is more simple and more diverse than french literature. I read polar and horror stories especially when the plot involves quantic physic experiments, second world war, satanism or just computer science and video games (Master of Doom from David Kusher  is pretty awesome) 


Hope I will be able to send useful post, positive feedback and also shorts stories, even if english is not my native language. I am currently writing one involving teenagers, hacking and the Dark net (also one of my favorite subject).


----------



## J Anfinson

Hello, Marcus. Welcome to the forum. Once you reach 10 posts you'll be able to post your own works for review.


----------



## Rip Van Twinkle

Thanks for replies, guys.  I'll keep you in mind if I need anything at all.


----------



## lordzden

hi! i am lordzden; )


----------



## A_Jones

hey lordzden! Welcome to the forums.  What brought you to us?


----------



## lordzden

@Thank you A_Jones I was browsing the internet for writing forums then writingforums[dot]com came out as 1 on the result. Basically I am a blogger but not a pro one. I practice writing but just developed a shallow skill out of it. 



> What brought you to us?


I am trying to find writers that might be interested on helping contribute to my website. Also, I am trying to find answers on what is the difference of libel physically and libel on the internet.... .


----------



## W.Goepner

lordzden said:


> hi! i am lordzden; )



*holding hand to mouth, disguising a laugh with a cough.* 

Hi lordzden, Please tell us a bit about yourself and what brings you to the Writers Forum. 

Are you a story teller, poet, screen writer, What? Have you been published yet? Do you like to read fresh writing? Either way Welcome. do please elaborate a little.

Bill (And not a dollar-bill ether. Maybe a million)


----------



## lordzden

I am an Essayist, blogger, and technical writer for Programming, self-proclaimed business writer. I have not developed my writing skill, because I am focused on programming.


----------



## W.Goepner

lordzden said:


> I am an Essayist, blogger, and technical writer for Programming, self-proclaimed business writer. I have not developed my writing skill, because I am focused on programming.



lordzden,

Welcome to the Writers Forum. Here we encourage others to follow their heart and write what comes to mind. Seeing that my knowledge-base of programming is limited You have a better skill set for a science fiction format. Yet that does not mean Fantasy is out of your reach. Please read through the forum and see what others write and perhaps one of their writings will spark inspiration. 

Enjoy the community,

Bill


----------



## lordzden

Hello Bill,

Thank you for welcoming me and for your words of encouragement. I'll take your advise, and read as much as I could on other member's writings. 

Have a good one!


----------



## AnnieAnne

This seems like a cool forum where I can share my own stories and find new friends!


----------



## PiP

Hi, AnnieAnne 

A warm welcome to WF.

Once you've made ten posts you are welcome to share you work to the creative forums for crit.

In the meantime check out find Workshop Etiquette, and Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique. Any questions please do not hesitate to ask 

PiP


----------



## Anirvana

Hello everyone!!!
I have a tale to tell.....
It is about a man called ME
ND what he feels and see

I would introduce him as a man unknown
Who loves far from place called home

He is young full of energy and dreams
Lives in a valley of smoke and screams

Moving on his mind sinking in deeper
He had some thoughts down on a paper

Which he wanted to share with you
A few words the pages were few

He is an artist with music and rhythm
From the inside passions expression

Wanted to write and write he did
Wrote everything from the old and kid

Just to tell u guys he loves to write
If u read he will run the kite

So I humbly present the writer in ME
How much of worth only time will see......


----------



## Trygve

Welcome Anirvana, 
   The capitalization had me thinking Maine and North Dakota  ME, ND. I'm probably reading too much into something again.


----------



## WritingHand

Everyone here is so welcoming!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

So much raw literary talent.

NICE.


----------



## swanseajon

Hi everyone Im Jon and I live in Swansea. Not sure if Im in the right place but I have a story to tell, one that has been kept to myself for many years. I am here looking for an outlet for the story if im advised its worth telling. Its non-fiction and the outline is one of very very bad luck, in fact its more than that, I was labelled Jona. In brief, its about events in my life whilst working overseas and in the UK, malaria, earthquake, revolution and to cap it all, held hostage for best part of 6 months in Iraq. For many reasons I have never discussed in depth any of these events but now feel I want to. So, am I in the right place people?..Jon.


----------



## W.Goepner

swanseajon said:


> Hi everyone Im Jon and I live in Swansea. Not sure if Im in the right place but I have a story to tell, one that has been kept to myself for many years. I am here looking for an outlet for the story if im advised its worth telling. Its non-fiction and the outline is one of very very bad luck, in fact its more than that, I was labelled Jona. In brief, its about events in my life whilst working overseas and in the UK, malaria, earthquake, revolution and to cap it all, held hostage for best part of 6 months in Iraq. For many reasons I have never discussed in depth any of these events but now feel I want to. So, am I in the right place people?..Jon.



Hello Jon,

There is no telling who or what you will find in this  forum. Any form of writing is shared in here. If you are looking for  someone to write your story or edit one you have written, or simply  spill yourself to. I have confidence you should find them in here. You  need to say the right thing or ask the right questions, someone will  respond.

I am not sure if you can privet message without posting  ten times in the forum, but until you post ten times you cannot post  your own thread without being a paid member. Read through the posts in  the forums, add comments to the things you read. In the reply, or reply  with quote, under every post. By reading the other poeple's writing, you  might find one style that is what you would like for your story.

Your intro sounds like you might be looking for someone to write your memoirs or biography. I have not heard of someone doing that as yet, but it does not mean there are not any here.

Good luck and enjoy the company.

Bill


----------



## mohawksavage

I just wanted to say hello. Lately I have been reading allot of post apocalyptic fiction and would like to try my hand at some short stories. When I was younger I read mostly horror. Steven king was and still is one of my favorite authors. But one of the first books I read from cover to cover was the exorcist by William P Blatty. My parents would not let me watch the movie so I got the book. My brother had a copy and after he was finished with it I snuck it into my room and would read it by flashlight under the covers after lights out. I must have been around 11 years old and can remember being amazed at how a book could instill such fear and yet I could not stop reading it. After that book i was hooked on reading. I was never a good student growing up. I dropped out of school at 16 and bounced around until the age of 30. I got tired of working for peanuts so I decided to go back to school. I earned a degree in electronics engineering technology at ITT and landed a good job right out of school. My true love was math. To me math was great because there is only one right answer to a question where as english and writing is open to interpretation. Grammar and spelling was never my strong suit and even as I write this I have to constantly reread what I have written to make sure I don't come off as a complete idiot. I am sure I have made some mistakes but that is Ok. Thank god for spell check. I have so many ideas and stories rolling around in my head and cannot wait to get some of them written down for all to see. Well spell check did not work, I have to download it.


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey and welcome to the forums, mohawksavage.

It's an awesome feeling when you discover just what the written word can do to you, isn't it? I'm sure you can still remember the terror you felt as you read that first horror book...

Grammar and Spelling came to me in my early 40s and, if I am honest, some of it is still a little elusive... So you're one up on me. 

Get those stories rolling round in your head down on paper before they evaporate and, after you've made ten posts on here, you can start a thread featuring one or two of them. 

You MAY also be interested in the monthly fiction competition we have (prompt given, max of 650 words) as it will guarantee four critiques by the awesome and inspiration judges... Umm, I'm currently one of them you see. 

If you have any issues, the names in purple down the base of the main forums screen are the mentors, and they are there to help, but just about anyone here will answer any questions you care to ask... - It's an immensely respectful and good-natured place, so unlike many other ones I've frequented.


----------



## Johnny Mains

Hello there, I am Johnny Mains, editor of Salt Publishing's BEST BRITISH HORROR series. Have edited 5 anthologies, written two collections, one biography, a novella and a film book. But always ready to learn more.


----------



## Pandora

Hi Johnny Mains, impressive. I like to learn as well, everyday something new around here, I think you will enjoy WF.  After ten posts you can share your work . . .
Welcome!


----------



## EmmaSohan

Hi. I have written 4 books, but nothing is published. I am here to learn more about writing, but I like talking about writing too.


----------



## J Anfinson

Hi, EmmaSohan. Welcome to WF. I think most of us enjoy discussing writing, or else we wouldn't be here. I hope we can teach you a thing or two, and perhaps in turn learn something from you as well.


----------



## JosephineRinaldi

Hello! 

My name is Josephine, I'm twenty-one years old. I've been writing for as long as I can remember and was lucky enough to have a short story published for Kindle. However the past few years I have put it on hiatus to peruse other avenues of art. But there has always been this little voice in the back of my mind whispering that I need to write. I recently rediscovered my spark in some of my previous work and I refuse to lose it again! So that is why I joined writingforums. I am here to learn and grow as a writer. I'm very eager to share my work and get feed back! 

Warm regards to writers everywhere. -J.R.


----------



## J Anfinson

Hi Josephine. It's always great to see enthusiasm. You'll have to make ten posts before you can share your work, but you'll be getting the feedback you crave in notime. I recommend critiquing other peoples work to get those ten posts, it helps build a reputation as a team player and in turn others are more likely to comment on your stories.


----------



## aron25

Hello everyone, Aron here from Philippines. Hope we can exchange some great stuff here. Thanks


----------



## W.Goepner

Hi Aron,

Welcome to the Writers Forum. What type of writing do you do? Are you published yet, or do you wish to be? 

By exchange, do you mean, Ideas, Critiques, or just friendly banter. Any of this works here.

Run through other posts that people have out there. See if there is something that you think may or may-not need help. Give critiques to these and you will quickly get your ten posts out of the way, this can show others your style of critique, and they will hopefully return the favor.  

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi, 
welcome. I feel similar. After many months of writing nothing due to my life being overloaded, I am back in a position again to think and do it.


----------



## JosephineRinaldi

Thank you! Those were my thoughts exactly  I appreciate you taking the time to respond to my post and give me some advice.


----------



## Flame-US

Well hello there,
I'm Flame, and I enjoy writing Fantasy, although I have never finished a project. I hope that I can bounce some ideas off of you guys


----------



## Bishop

Flame-US said:


> Well hello there,
> I'm Flame, and I enjoy writing Fantasy, although I have never finished a project. I hope that I can bounce some ideas off of you guys



Welcome! We're here to help you finish those projects!


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Welcome to the forum guys! It's a great place to get feedback on work, and hopefully give a little too! Enjoy your time, as I have done.


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey and welcome, Flame! it's worth noting that every single one of us here were in the same position as you are at some point... Just part and parcel of being a writer. - You'll finish one day. - Words are very patient!

Once you've made ten posts, you can start a thread featuring an excerpt of your own work for critique. - It might be worth offering up your thoughts on the work of others in the hope they will reciprocate.

In my signature, is a link to some of the site's resources, but feel free to ask questions.

When you click on the 'forum link' at the top of the page, you'll see a big long list of who is online if you scroll down to the bottom of the page. - The names in purple are the mentors, here to help both everyone here, both new and old.


----------



## Cpt.CuddleBear

I'm a 21 year-old South African dude. I've had a few expiriences writing bad poetry. I want to write books and screenplays. There are lots of ideas in my head competing for attention so I looked for a site like this where I could communicate with other writers who could help me iron out the wrinkles in my writing; the better to give those stories the writing they deserve.


----------



## Pandora

Hi Cpt.CuddleBear, this is a good place to do just that. Take a look around the forums and make 10 posts then you can share your work for critique and the direction you are looking for. Welcome, very glad you decided to join us here on WF.


----------



## GeeDubayou

Made a thread already to introduce myself, but ill do it here too.
Im not very good at talking about myself, but here goes.
I was in Victoria, BC, into a military family and i will and forever be a military brat. 
Growing up in the military I grew up with nothing but pride for the armed forces. 
I am currently in Halifax, NS. and im a struggling writer and not sure if this is something i should admit.....but...i might be addicted to books. I have amassed a library of 350+ books and it still grows. 
Im a WWII living historian, i am addicted to all forms of military history.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum GeeDubayou, there are some excellent books on war. The book of five rings by Musashi is good on a strategic level, Alexander, by Lane Fox is a great study of one of the greatest generals, The art of war in the middle ages by Osman ( think that's his name off the top of my head) is a fascinating tactical study of the development of equipment and Rupert Smith's The utility of force, is a great study of modern warfare on all levels. My advice, stick to reading about it and don't get involved


----------



## GeeDubayou

Olly Buckle said:


> Welcome to the forum GeeDubayou, there are some excellent books on war. The book of five rings by Musashi is good on a strategic level, Alexander, by Lane Fox is a great study of one of the greatest generals, The art of war in the middle ages by Osman ( think that's his name off the top of my head) is a fascinating tactical study of the development of equipment and Rupert Smith's The utility of force, is a great study of modern warfare on all levels. My advice, stick to reading about it and don't get involved



Alexander was definately a great general. Dont know a whole lot about him though, but Colin Farrell did a great job in the movie Alexander.
And i shall definately look for Osman's art of war. Love that kind of stuff. Sun Tzu's art of war was a great read too


----------



## Gumby

Welcome GeeDubayou!  I never thought we would have a famous ex-pres amongst our membership, but we welcome all. :salut:


----------



## GeeDubayou

Gumby said:


> Welcome GeeDubayou!  I never thought we would have a famous ex-pres amongst our membership, but we welcome all. :salut:



I did not have sexusl relations with that woman....wait....wrong guy.
Thank you very much...i am not a crook...still wrong guy.


----------



## cjlaurenson

Hi Roger.  I think you may be a kindred spirit.  I spent 5 years at art school and 2 years part-time studying philosophy.  I've also taken numerous courses with the open university in maths, science, social work and creative writing etc etc...  I'm not a published writer but, now that my kids are grown up, I'm hoping I might have the time.  Lovely to make your acquaintance.


----------



## AllisonWrites

Hello!

To state the obvious, my name is Allison, and I love to write. I started writing stories as a kid, studied fiction in college and grad school, then started writing nonfiction articles and essays. Now I am SO stumped with my fiction. I feel like my imagination is gone. I want to connect with other writers in hopes that a community can help inspire me, and get me out of my nonfiction and editor mindset.

I was referred by my fiance, boxofbizarro. We're trying to start a publishing company, feeling our way by starting a blog open to submissions. This inspires us to write, and also helps us connect to other writers. Besides reading and writing, I do freelance graphic design, which means I can work from home. This is perfect because I'm 38 weeks pregnant! Also noteworthy: I found a four leaf clover in my backyard today.

I'm excited to jump in and join the community!


----------



## W.Goepner

AllisonWrites said:


> Hello!
> 
> To state the obvious, my name is Allison, and I love to write. I started writing stories as a kid, studied fiction in college and grad school, then started writing nonfiction articles and essays. Now I am SO stumped with my fiction. I feel like my imagination is gone. I want to connect with other writers in hopes that a community can help inspire me, and get me out of my nonfiction and editor mindset.
> 
> I was referred by my fiance, boxofbizarro. We're trying to start a publishing company, feeling our way by starting a blog open to submissions. This inspires us to write, and also helps us connect to other writers. Besides reading and writing, I do freelance graphic design, which means I can work from home. This is perfect because I'm 38 weeks pregnant! Also noteworthy: I found a four leaf clover in my backyard today.
> 
> I'm excited to jump in and join the community!



Hm, a publishing company. Quick! everyone hide Your stories! Nah Just kidding. Welcome the the Happiest... um, Oh yes! The wonderful... No, Oh heck the, Writers Forum. Some of us are funny/jovial, some think we are, and the rest can be down right serious. Oh by the way "I think I am funny/jovial", or I try to be. 

I might be giving you a PM about your graphic designing, I need a cover pic.

I found that the luck of the four leaf clover is in the finding one, nothing more. For me any ways.

Bill (no. not the phone bill. sheeze)


----------



## AllisonWrites

We actually got our utility bill today, Bill, so I'm going to blame you for that one, since you only specified phone.

I'd love to help you with cover art! 

I think I'm funny, too... I make myself laugh, so that's good enough. Sometimes people roll their eyes after I crack a joke, and I prefer to believe that's just the way eyes laugh. They don't have a mouth, so they need to express themselves somehow, right??

I found a four leaf clover and then joined this forum, so I'd say that's luck. (Cue the sitcom "awww" track)


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Allison, good to see you here, and pleased to see you joining in for its own sake rather than simply to promote your new project, you would be amazed how many of them we get. Mind you, once you have made your initial ten posts and get full member's rights you can mention it in your signature, that way you get a mention every time you post. Congratulations on your expected family addition, I think you are a little optimistic saying it is perfect for work, it is a while since any of ours were tiny, but it is a bit amazing how exhausting such a tiny person can be, don't line yourself up for too much in the way of extras in the first few weeks, but it does not last for ever and a routine does establish itself after a bit.
My advice to get 'unstumped' with fiction is to start a notebook and carry it with you at all times, use it to put in all those fleeting thoughts and little ideas that are not anything on their own. Left to themselves they never go any further than short term memory and are forgotten in ten minutes, added together and read through later I find they stimulate all sorts of things.
Welcome to the forum, have a good explore through all the different sections and I am sure you will find so much to comment on those ten posts go super quick and you can fully start joining in with your own work, good to have you here.


----------



## W.Goepner

AllisonWrites said:


> We actually got our utility bill today, Bill, so I'm going to blame you for that one, since you only specified phone.
> 
> I'd love to help you with cover art!
> 
> I think I'm funny, too... I make myself laugh, so that's good enough. Sometimes people roll their eyes after I crack a joke, and I prefer to believe that's just the way eyes laugh. They don't have a mouth, so they need to express themselves somehow, right??
> 
> I found a four leaf clover and then joined this forum, so I'd say that's luck. (Cue the sitcom "awww" track)



Guilty as charged. But I refuse to pay it.


----------



## W.Goepner

Allison, 

You do not have to put all your ten posts in the intro area. Most anywhere in the forum is open for comments. Just not your own work or thread until after the ten posts, which you have achieved all ready and I am babbling on and on.


----------



## AllisonWrites

Olly Buckle said:


> Congratulations on your expected family addition, I think you are a little optimistic saying it is perfect for work, it is a while since any of ours were tiny, but it is a bit amazing how exhausting such a tiny person can be, don't line yourself up for too much in the way of extras in the first few weeks, but it does not last for ever and a routine does establish itself after a bit.



I've already slowed my paid work so I can relax these last two weeks. It's my first, so yes, I'm expecting to be pretty consumed by it. But after a month or two I'm hoping I'll be able to focus on work and writing more, and being home will be nice so there's no need for daycare, etc. Again, all of this is my HOPES, not necessarily what I really think will happen, ha!



Olly Buckle said:


> My advice to get 'unstumped' with fiction is to start a notebook and carry it with you at all times, use it to put in all those fleeting thoughts and little ideas that are not anything on their own. Left to themselves they never go any further than short term memory and are forgotten in ten minutes, added together and read through later I find they stimulate all sorts of things.



That is a great idea! I carry a small notebook with me all of the time, but I rarely pull it out to write anything on it, besides appointment times or To Do list items. I think random blips of life will definitely help my writing. Thanks again!


----------



## AllisonWrites

I DID put all of the 10 initial posts in Introductions, I thought I had to stay here until I was a member! Oh well, I know now and can explore everywhere freely! Thanks for the humorous welcomes. :sunny:


----------



## J Anfinson

Hi, Allison. Those little ones are exhausting during the first month or two, but the lack of sleep you'll end up with is well worth it in the end. Enjoy them as a baby while you can, they don't stay that way for long.  Mine's about to turn 5 and it seems like yesterday we brought him home from the hospital. 

Hope you enjoy your time here, and if there's anything I can do to help don't be afraid to pm me.


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Welcome to WF! Great place to be a writer.


----------



## boydlimburg

Hello everyone. 

My name is William, and I am very passionate about writing. Although I am only 15, I continue to write. It's my escape. I've written everything from poetry to novels. Writing for me just takes me to another world. I'm what they call "too smart", but I don't let that effect my writing. I mainly joined because I am looking for new ideas, suggestions, and help with my latest novel heartbreakers.


----------



## W.Goepner

boydlimburg said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> My name is William, and I am very passionate about writing. Although I am only 15, I continue to write. It's my escape. I've written everything from poetry to novels. Writing for me just takes me to another world. I'm what they call "too smart", but I don't let that effect my writing. I mainly joined because I am looking for new ideas, suggestions, and help with my latest novel heartbreakers.



Welcome William,

I am also a William though around here I go by Bill. 15 and writing novels, nice. We will be glad to read what you have, but first you need to make ten posts of your own. Right now feel free to wander the Forum and visit the other posts and comment on them. This will get you in the habit of reading other people's works. Before you know it you will have your ten posts complete then you can post a new thread of your own.

I suggest Checking out the areas and read the rules of each, this will familiarize you with the different themes. Have fun and enjoy the forum.

Bill


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Welcome William! Hope you enjoy the forums, great place to find yourself in your writing.


----------



## PlainsHermit

I'm old, but not yet demented.  The fire is still there to write.  If I had started when very young, I probably would have written some pretty good stuff.  But then, most of my stories would have been about writing, or about writers--that's how I figure it.  Not to say those are not interesting stories, but, well, to be concise I have lived what some might think is a pretty exciting life.  I spent a lot of time on the U.S.-Mexican border in law enforcement, and naturally I write about that.  The problem is that it is a touchy subject and we live in a politically correct environment that would make much of my stuff taboo for the big time publishers.  Therefore, I self-publish.  I feel a lot like the Essenes must have felt when they left those scrolls in the caves of the Dead Sea while fleeing from the Roman army.  It took nearly two thousand years for their stuff to be discovered.  Mine may never be discovered.  Ho hum.  Anybody got anything interesting to say?


----------



## W.Goepner

PlainsHermit,

Welcome to the Greatest... no that's not right.

Welcome to the Writers forum.  Yes that's the place the Writers Forum. Welcome and look around, stroll through the rooms and passages. Comment where you think you can or need to make a statement. Peek into rooms where you hear noises that interest you. Once you have tallied ten posts then You can begin a thread of your choosing and topic, or even one of you stories.

Either way enjoy the stay, and Welcome.

Bill


----------



## PlainsHermit

Thanks for the welcome, Bill.  I'm sure I will enjoy exchanging experiences with other writers.


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Welcome to WF Plains


----------



## Keona

Hello everyone,

My name is Keona. I'm glad I found this forum because I needed some place where I could post some of my manuscript. This will be my first one and it still in its infancy but I hope to have a rough draft very soon. I love reading book especially Romance novels...I guess I live vicariously through the books I love. I have to work to make a living but just like so many other writers I hope to make writing a full time job. I look forward to reading works by other Authors.


----------



## squidtender

Hey, Keona! You've come to the right place to sharpen those writing skills. Good luck, work hard and welcome to WF!


----------



## GEWrock

*Hello!*

My name is GEWrock and I am an aspiring writer. I am currently pursuing an exercise science degree, and will one day become a physical therapist. During my education and future, I plan on writing in order to reduce stress and one day publish a novel. I have written one complete novel in the past, as well as several unfinished pieces. I am currently working to tweak and edit my first novel, using skills which I have learned since completing the novel in high school. I joined this forum in order to get advise on my novel, as well as meet other incredible authors and learn develop skills on the art of writing. I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## GEWrock

Hi, Keona! I'm new here as well, and came here to receive advise on my first novel. Much like your manuscript, my novel's still very young in it's journey. I'm excited to work with you and read your work!


----------



## Blade

PlainsHermit said:


> I'm old, but not yet demented.  The fire is still there to write.  If I had started when very young, I probably would have written some pretty good stuff.  But then, most of my stories would have been about writing, or about writers--that's how I figure it.


:welcome:Welcome to the forums

As another who has gotten into writing at a late date I must say that there is an advantage in that you have a whole lifetime of experience to draw on and probably got in a lot more reading than you would have if you had been writing all along.

Have a good look around to see what all is going on though you will probably eventually find a sort of home base that suits your personal interests. There is a very diverse and intelligent population at your disposal here and I am sure your personal perspective will be an asset rather than an obstacle.:glee:


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Welcome to the forums, guys! Hope WF treats you well, see you in the threads!


----------



## Cinnamon Fringe

Hello fellow writers! I'm Kylie. After persistent badgering by T.S. Bowman, I finally joined your lovely set of forums here. I have been writing for, well, ages. I worked as a freelance writer for a number of years to pay my way through the first two years of college. Before anyone asks, no... my major has nothing to do with writing. I'm an Organizational Leadership major at Purdue University.

I am working on a novel at the moment but have no passion for long works. In general, I tend to write mostly microfiction (average length of 500 words) and poetry. Reading, analyzing, and generally obsessing over poetry has been an ongoing hobby for over half of my lifetime now. Over 17 years now I estimate.

I have only been published for creative work once... a poem in my teens. Of course, I've had thousands of publications for non-fiction, but that is a different animal. I recently received my very first rejection letter for creative fiction-- for the first and, currently, only creative piece I have submitted since I was 17. 

And that is all the news that's fit to sing, as my idol Phil Ochs would say. I will try to remember to make the rounds here now and again. Who knows? Perhaps I will even become hopelessly hooked! :wink:


----------



## Pandora

We hope you do Kylie, nice T.S. sent you our way. I've loved poetry too, over 44 years, feeling what others feel, my passion. Non-fiction too  a favorite. Welcome to WF see you around the forums! :welcome:


----------



## Cinnamon Fringe

Thanks, Pandora! Some old school forum action couldn't hurt, right?


----------



## Pandora

Cinnamon Fringe said:


> Thanks, Pandora! Some old school forum action couldn't hurt, right?


 So true Kylie, WF is my first and really only writing forum I have ever called home. It makes me happy like home, so many positives. Enjoy!


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Cinnamon Fringe said:


> Hello fellow writers! I'm Kylie. After persistent badgering by T.S. Bowman, I finally joined your lovely set of forums here.



Hey now...it was only a _little _bit of badgering. LOL

Besides, you'll find out soon enough how awesome this place is.


----------



## PiP

Cinnamon Fringe said:


> Hello fellow writers! I'm Kylie. After persistent badgering by T.S. Bowman, I finally joined your lovely set of forums here.



Hi, Kylie. Yep... our Bowie can be persistent once he gets the bit between his teeth. No doubt once you've made ten posts and can post to the creative forums he will be nagging you to enter the Colours of Fiction Challenge.

Welcome to WF!


----------



## T.S.Bowman

PiP said:


> Hi, Kylie. Yep... our Bowie can be persistent once he gets the bit between his teeth. No doubt once you've made ten posts and can post to the creative forums he will be nagging you to enter the Colours of Fiction Challenge.
> 
> Welcome to WF!



Dammit PiP!! Why'd ya have to go and throw me under the bus like that?? LOL

Besides, it's a perfect competition for her to get her feet wet since she herself pointed out that she writes mostly micro fiction. Not to mention she's damn good at it.


----------



## PiP

T.S.Bowman said:


> Dammit PiP!! Why'd ya have to go and throw me under the bus like that?? LOL


 Well as it's a new challenge when I read Kylie's intro the CoF sounded right up her street! Gotta get new members involved


----------



## T.S.Bowman

PiP said:


> Well as it's a new challenge when I read Kylie's intro the CoF sounded right up her street! Gotta get new members involved



I know. But me getting her into the CoF was supposed to be a part of my evil master plan. 

Man, I really need to find some minions around here. Sheesh.


----------



## Cinnamon Fringe

T.S.Bowman said:


> Hey now...it was only a _little _bit of badgering. LOL



If you call numerous times per week for months a "little bit", then you're absolutely accurate, love. hehe
Thanks for the compliment pertaining to my writing as well. I may or may not be up for a challenge though, as you know perfectly well how many I'm involved with elsewhere. :wink: Plus, advanced trig started today... condensed... I already hate it... really hate it.

And thank you, Pip! Now if he would just use that persistence within the context of his own writing, he might just finish that novel!


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Cinnamon Fringe said:


> And thank you, Pip! Now if he would just use that persistence within the context of his own writing, he might just finish that novel!



Hey...shoosh. We don't speak of that. LOL


----------



## PiP

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cinnamon Fringe*
> 
> 
> And thank you, Pip! Now if he would just use that persistence within the context of his own writing, he might just finish that novel!
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.S.Bowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...shoosh. We don't speak of that. LOL
Click to expand...


Whoops, I can feel a domestic brewing... Time for a sharp exit!


----------



## T.S.Bowman

Nahhh. No "domestic" PiP. 

Fringe was/is the person who had the great (mis)fortune of being my mentor over on the other site.


----------



## Trent Barker

Greetings from Greece everyone!
I wanted to start writing some months now but always held it back. Just browsing around the forum gave me enough inspiration already. There are some talented writers in here, for sure! 
Now that I'm almost done with my finals I hope to come up with something soon.

See you around!


----------



## Blade

:hi:Welcome to the forums. Now that you are familiar with the layout it should be a natural step to get in and participate. We like to see a little dedication but blowing your final exams on our behalf is not a requirement.:biggrin: Good Luck.


----------



## Trent Barker

No worries, my list of things to put the blame on consists of much more guilty pleasures than a writing community :nevreness:


----------



## ussaid

Hello everyone, I am Ussaid.

I am just a boy with suprising creative ideas, however unfortunately my writing is not strong enough to support my heavy ideas, something that makes me nervous to start novels based on my ideas for fear of ruining the potential of the story because of my rather average writing talents. However, I am still very young and joined here to try to improve my writing skills.

I like to write Fantasy stories, and am particular good at developing lore for a fictional world. However, I also like to write Horror and Supernatural works, but I am not restricted to any particular genre and just enjoy writing stories of every kind. My ultimate topic is madness.


----------



## J Anfinson

Hi, ussaid. You couldn't have picked a better community to take part in. I'm sure you'll love it here.


----------



## ussaid

J Anfinson said:


> Hi, ussaid. You couldn't have picked a better community to take part in. I'm sure you'll love it here.



I hope that you didn't said that its the best community after reading my ultimate topic is madness


----------



## Katie D

I have to tell you something. This isn't my first time. It's been so long that I thought I should re-introduce myself. After a 2 year hiatus, I have become obsessed with writing again. I am a serial obsessor, I just never know when it's going to take hold. I've returned in hope that I will finish the novel I started 7 years ago. The characters have been screaming at me to finish their story.


----------



## J Anfinson

Katie D said:


> I have to tell you something. This isn't my first time. It's been so long that I thought I should re-introduce myself. After a 2 year hiatus, I have become obsessed with writing again. I am a serial obsessor, I just never know when it's going to take hold. I've returned in hope that I will finish the novel I started 7 years ago. The characters have been screaming at me to finish their story.



Welcome back. Once you get the bug, the only cure is to keep scratching the itch.


----------



## Katie D

J Anfinson said:


> Welcome back. Once you get the bug, the only cure is to keep scratching the itch.



Thanks J. It feels good to be scratching again.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Great to see you back Katie, hope the boys are doing well.
ussaid; One of the best ways to develop your writing is by attentive reading, not necessarily the 'greats' of literature, and not necessarily in the genre you want to write in, there is a huge 'middle' group of English writers who are very competent proffessionals but are not going to win  Nobel for Literature, there is something to learn from most of them if you pay attention. 
Also have a look through 'Piglet's picks', there is a lot of good stuff in there. I think I still have the link in my signature, if not it is in J Anfinson's a couple of posts back.


----------



## You ain't lyin'

Hello to all. I'm a young guy, just entering college. I'm one of those whose actual skill may or may not match up to the ideas I have in mind. I always have great scope and imagination, if nothing else. I'm often esoteric.

Ultimately, I came here to share and learn. I write a lot of fiction and science fiction.


----------



## J Anfinson

You ain't lyin' said:


> I'm often esoteric.


_
Grabs a dictionary._



			
				Merriam-Webster said:
			
		

> *es·o·ter·ic*
> 
> _adjective_\ˌe-sə-ˈter-ik, -ˈte-rik\: only taught to or understood by members of a special group : hard to understand



Ah, that's better. I'm apparently the opposite. I write the same as I think and talk, which is mostly in layman's terms and that's my ideal reader so it works for me. You'll find all types here, so dig in and review others people's work, join discussions, and have a good time.


----------



## sparks81292

Hi all,
New here but don't have other methods to get my writing reviewed.  Just graduated college and am a teacher/ tutor and wish to be a fiction writer. My parents want me to be a doctor... needless to say that is a more secure profession than writing, but it doesn't intrigue me in the same way. I'd rather be up late writing in my shitty small apartment than have some big house and be doing something I am not totally passionate about.   All of my favorite writers are from the earliest 20th century, I have reread Hemingway, Fitzgerald etc. countless times and I think my writing seems a little outdated but am working to update it.  Making the transition from short stories to novels right now and it is tough... new novel is exploring Californian counter culture and mental illness.  
Hope to post some chapters soon!


----------



## J Anfinson

Hi, sparks. Once you make ten posts you'll have the option of sharing your works on the creative boards. Until then, I highly suggest commenting on other people's works because it helps a lot to have friends that will reciprocate.

Good to have you here.


----------



## sparks81292

Thanks!  I've started reviewing (I'm a grammar teacher so it has been fun haha).  One question: when I go to change my avatar it says I do not have sufficient privileges to access that page?  Is changing my picture contingent upon ten posts as well?  Content to wait just wanted to make sure it wasn't anything unusual.  Thanks! 
SP


----------



## J Anfinson

sparks81292 said:


> Thanks!  I've started reviewing (I'm a grammar teacher so it has been fun haha).  One question: when I go to change my avatar it says I do not have sufficient privileges to access that page?  Is changing my picture contingent upon ten posts as well?  Content to wait just wanted to make sure it wasn't anything unusual.  Thanks!
> SP



Yep. Once you get to ten posts you'll become a regular member, profile features will become available, and restricted areas like the workshops will open up.


----------



## Amo

Hello,
In the coming months I will be attending college, and I would like to consider myself an aspiring writer. Although, I could hardly be considered one seeing I've hardly written anything. Hence why I am here before you today. I've come here on what I would like to call a "pilgrimage" to find out if I really have what it takes to be a writer.
Although I am aware of the rules here and I know that I most post 10 tens before posting my own work. I am excited to get started reading and reviewing other people's work. I may not be the best at grammar or even story telling in general but I always appreciate the chance to help others improve. I'm sorry for such a long post and I promise I'm almost done!

My preferred type of literature is Fiction. And as far as sub-genres go I like to read all types spanning from horror to comedy and I will hesitantly admit I do enjoy myself a good love story!

Well that's a rap for my intro, thanks for reading everyone and I hope to see you all around the forums!


----------



## count58

Hi there .. it's been a month learning writing from the forums but I never really had a chance to introduce myself.
I like to read a lot and my favorite authors are Og Mandino and Sidney Sheldon.
Quite old but I like to read their stories.
One is inspirational ... the other suspense.


----------



## rogerblingham

Me, Roger Blingham writes on spiritual aspects of day to day life without taking recourse to any religion, ritual or emotion. It is a self centered approach. Roger simply acknowledges whatever truth you have wedded yourself to needs to be evaluated on periodic basis.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Amo; count58; rogerblingham, Hi and welcome to the forum, together you sound as though you present quite a slice of life, wonderful, we like diversity here. I do hope you have a good experience here, and I would like to point out the 'Piglet's picks' thread, there's a link in my signature below. It consists of all sorts of useful and informative links, most writers should find something of interest there. Of course if you come acrossanything wonderful  that is not included there I would be most happy to hear of it and add it to the list.
Glad you found us and pleased to see you here, all the best, Olly.


----------



## makelifeyouradventure

Hello everyone,
I truly love putting words to paper.  Professionally, I wrote presentations for XXX of the Year, or annual congrat speeches presented by me as well as others.  I have also created several types of invitations (college, wedding, showers, etc.) for family and friends (free of charge). What I would like to do is create greeting cards as my career.  I have a keen eye for color placement of words and graphics; now I want to put it all together and earn a living.  I would love to hear from others that may be in this profession that could perhaps give me some tips as well as critique some of my work.


----------



## J Anfinson

Hello, makelifeyouradventure. I'm not aware of anyone in that profession but there might be someone here that is, or possibly someone in a similar line of work. It's good to have you here regardless, and if there's anything I can do to help be sure to let me know. Welcome to WF.


----------



## CyberWar

So, uh... Never been good at introducing myself, really. Male, Caucasian, in his mid-20's, native of Eastern Europe, employed in the military - that's pretty much all there is to say about myself.

Writing sci-fi and fantasy has been my hobby since high school. I figured I could use refreshment for my English writing skills and some constructive criticism, so looked up some writing forums and this one caught my eye. My stories tend to be pretty rough and mature-themed, since they mostly revolve around themes like crime and warfare, and I feel such things must be shown for all their ugliness and intensity, without toning them down to be more aesthetically appealing.

Anyway, I hope my stay here will help me improve my writing skills in English.

There, got my first post up... Go me! :champagne:


----------



## Pandora

Hi CyberWar, great descriptive screen name. Your writing sounds very interesting, I agree about making sure it feels real to your readers. After ten posts you can share if you'd like. Constructive criticism and helpful suggestions is what WF is all about, that and having fun doing it. Welcome!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi

          I am a 52 year old novice at this. I'm attempting my first novel. I plan on this being something of an epic surrounding the lives of eight people during a roughly forty year period (or more specifically the years 1952 to 1991 centering especially on their college years 1970 to 1974). I want it to be experimental and want to use techniques similar to that of the book USA by John Dos Passos which I recently read. I have so many questions on what I can and cannot write in this day and age given that some of the language has changed over the years but I'll save that for other posts.

Anyway glad to join this forum.


----------



## Greimour

Welcome Mr Mustard, I dont think you will find much has changed really ... more freedom, less restriction... that's my view. People are a lot more liberal these days.

Anyway, welcome to the forums.


----------



## BecomingAGoodWriter

Hey Everyone, I just stumbled upon this forum. Glad to be here!!


----------



## PiP

BecomingAGoodWriter said:


> Hey Everyone, I just stumbled upon this forum. Glad to be here!!



Hi and welcome! Great name


----------



## HumanYoYo

Well hello there... That sure is a nice writing forum you got going on... Mind if I, uh, just, squeeze in there- Yah, that's nice... That's very nice...
Anyway, stuff about me:
I'm a 20 year old guy from Vancouver, Canada. I enjoy reading a lot. I'd like to write more than I do now. So here I am. 
I like music. I like incorporating musical references in my writing.
I like Thomas Pynchon.
I like movies 'n' stuff.


----------



## PiP

Welcome, Yoyo  There's plenty here to keep you entertained so pull up a chair and make yourself at home...


----------



## J Anfinson

Hello everyone! Once you make ten posts (I'd suggest critiquing others; it helps with reciprocation  ) why not have a look at the *Competitions*. The non-fiction challenge needs YOU, so have a look at the prompt and get to writing your essays, memoirs, journal entries, magazine articles, etc. The current deadline is tomorrow, but a new challenge will start on the 15th of every month.


----------



## sif

I'm still a kid, but i love writing. most of my life i played made up games even now going into middle school. i have been working on a entire fantasy world that i have spent years working on


----------



## W.Goepner

sif said:


> I'm still a kid, but i love writing. most of my life i played made up games even now going into middle school. i have been working on a entire fantasy world that i have spent years working on



Ah the imagination of the young, I guess I am still young at heart, I love doing the same sif. I am sure you will find this forum a great place to grow and write in. I will be interested in reading some of your work. Get your ten posts in and then you will be able to share. I sugest for you to surf the diferent threads and offer comments throughout, you will be surprised how fast ten posts will go by.


----------



## BecomingAGoodWriter

I have a question. I am currently running my own music website and right now I am forced to create content in order to bring traffic to the site. I guess what my question is, how can I write multiple articles without being so stressed on thinking what I should write on? 

Right now I am getting a lot of questions from my followers about certain operations in music software that I use. So I started to create videos and articles to help to share my information on those topics. Do you think it is more beneficial to make content that the users want? That should be my focus right? 

Would love to get some feedback from anyone who does this for their website. 
Thanks.


----------



## Aswini_Siddhartha

Hi all,

I  am really very happy to meet you all here. 

I am very excited to be here.


----------



## Imperf3kt

*Hello*

Hello, this my first time using a forum like this.
I have very little experience with writing and wish to improve. I was referred here by a friend, so here I am.

Most of my interests are related to Japanese culture, especially their animation. I've got some minor animation experience myself and have a good story (at least in my opinion it is)  and ultimately plan to turn my ideas into an animated feature.
Unfortunately, my hand is too shaky to draw, and I'm not yet versed enough with 3D modelling to create my own characters yet, so I've decided that, for now, I should create a story from my idea.

So that's me, my interests and why I'm here. I hope to further my writing through this forum.
-Imp-


----------



## J Anfinson

Hi, Imp. Your friend has good taste in forums  Hope we can give you all the help you need.


----------



## Rob Dorsey

Hi, 
I'm Rob Dorsey and I'm brand new to this forum. I'm retired from a 37 year career as an airline pilot and writing now full time, however I didn't start writing then. I've been active as an aviation writer for several aviation magazines over the years once holding down a 2,000 word column for a mag for eight years. Every month for eight bloody years. Never missed a deadline, whoopee  me. 

Now that my time is mine, I've  launched a second writing career as a novelist and my first book, "Sword Masters Of Mars" is a forward look at the stories of Edgar Rice Burroughs, taken out to twenty five years in the future where the young and beautiful heroes and heroine of his books are now middle aged and their children are the stars. The book is in final edit and about ready to sell. EEEEK!

Hoping to be posting to all of you as soon as the mods allow it.
Best,
Rob Dorsey


----------



## maurice

Hello,

I'm 18, and attending university next month to study plant science. English has always been an interest of mine, but I only realised I was reasonably talented at it around last year. Recently,  I write nothing more than flowery prose. Reading is great too. Anyone on Goodreads?


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi maurice, may we call you 'The space cowboy'? Or don't you know the Steve Miller band? More my generation. Seriously, welcome to the forum. Plant science sounds interesting, and you would be amazed at how useful writing techniques can be across disciplines, writing a readable scientific paper is as much of a task as writing 'flowery prose'. I trust you have a good time and profit well from your visits here.


----------



## W.Goepner

Hi Rob and maurice,

This forum is open to many forms of writers, as I am sure most of the others are also. The quickest way to be able to post your own writings is to be a payed member, other wise you need to post ten more times before you are allowed to post your own. Now to get your ten comments or posts completed go visit other areas of the form read what it there and comment on other peoples stuff. I ended up with over 14 posts before I realized it. and that within a hour or two. Have fun roaming about the forum and enjoy you time here there are those who are eager to help and some are here for the coffee.

Rob, I can sympathize with you about the anxious of publishing. I have in the past year or so just finished my first write. A 370+ page document in MS word. when translated to book form that comes to over 600 pages. I am in hopes of getting to the publishers by the end of this year but without the money backing I am relying on volunteer editing. Enough about my troubles. What is the ETA of sell? I once was a Rice reader and would like to see some new writings. Good luck and enjoy your stay here.

maurice, I am not a member of the site you mentioned. I imagine it is where you have some of your works. It would be wise to bring yourself up to date here before going further in the promoting of you works. That is of course, unless you are a payed member, then I suggest you ignore this foolish old codger and enjoy.


EDIT: Get this my volunteer editor caught an error in my comments above so I came and edited it.


----------



## vintageboombox

Hi I'm Angela. I'm not new to this forum but I'm back after a very long hiatus - from both here and writing. I'm looking forward to getting back into the swing of things as I start my second year of college in two weeks


----------



## Olly Buckle

Anyone young enough to be starting their second year can't have had a *verylong hiatus 

Seriously, welcome back. What are you studying by the way?*


----------



## vintageboombox

I'm a political science major but I'm minoring in creative writing!


----------



## younusjavaid

I am Younus Javaid. I am from the beautiful country Pakistan. Loving nature and simplicity of people is what makes me write. I analyse businesses and let people know the good and bad aspect of that.


----------



## Pandora

vintageboombox said:


> I'm a political science major but I'm minoring in creative writing!


Hi Angela, put the two together and we have an intriguing book, yes? Nice to have you back with us.


----------



## want2learn

Hi everyone, 

Just another newbie on the site, came here to learn how to write properly and when I mean 
properly I mean how to structure my writing and not have doubts about the work especially when it comes
to punctuation, commas and so forth, lastly tenses.


Little background info:

Student, based in London who wants to get into writing, come from a background where 
writing is not really valued. I want to give it a shot, so help me with my journey guys


----------



## Greimour

Welcome want2learn,

Manchester here .... you've come to the right place though. You can find anything you need to know here and if you can't, just ask and someone will answer.

Do you write stories too, or poetry or what? ... Going to share any? 

Well anyway, look forward to seeing you around.


~Kev.


----------



## want2learn

Greimour said:


> Welcome want2learn,
> 
> Manchester here .... you've come to the right place though. You can find anything you need to know here and if you can't, just ask and someone will answer.
> 
> Do you write stories too, or poetry or what? ... Going to share any?
> 
> Well anyway, look forward to seeing you around.
> 
> 
> ~Kev.



Thanks Kev, 

No unfortunately I don't,  but that will soon change.
I will try and come up with something, give it a shot and see where I can take it.
Truthfully I don't remember must be at least 5/6/7 yrs ago I last properly Secondary school
That I last was asked to write a story  my life sucks. 

I so need to learn how to write,  maybe I should start with a journal .


----------



## Olly Buckle

> I so need to learn how to write, maybe I should start with a journal


Writing can have many lateral benefits, learning how to organise ones ideas and how to communicate better for example,. Have a scroll through the links you will find in 'Piglet's picks', there is a link to that thread in my signature. 'Maybe I should start with...' doesn't make it sound as though it inspires or excites you much. Doyou have a favourite anecdote? It can be quite an education converting something spoken into something written.


----------



## h'aulian scribe

Hello I recently self published my first book. It is called Razorwind and is the first volume in a series called Skyfall Chronicles. I have been trying to find ways to market and boost it but have no idea where to start and have very little money. I am twenty six, married with two wonderful children which should explain the lack of money. I would love any advice and honestly would enjoy the opinions of fellow writers that know the feeling of putting yourself out there completely exposed and hoping that you will not be burned or destroyed.


----------



## J Anfinson

Hi, h'aulian scribe. It sounds like you'd be interested in our *publishing forum*. There are lots of published authors that hang around here, so I'm sure you'll find all the help you need.


----------



## The Captain

Hello, I'm just a learning writer with a love for a large amount of the good fantasy genre. Does Dystopia count as fantasy? That too.


----------



## Medd

Hey my name is Medd. I am a grad student in one of the Universities in the USA. During my college education, I was not well in writing, but I somehow made it through Bachelor Degree. Now that I have started my grad school, I am afraid that my writings would seem unsatisfied to my professors and would be me in a shameful position. I signed up in this group in hope to find someone, devoted and honest person that I would always treasure their help to proofread my writings (as i will do extensive writing) and alerts me in case I make grammatical mistakes. I am looking forward to find someone. Thank you.


----------



## aj47

Hello.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Medd,
Hey my name is Medd. I am a grad student in one of the Universities in the USA. During my college education, I was not well in writing, 
As that reads, you were ill during writing class; I think you may mean 'I was not good at writing'

but I somehow made it through *my* Bachelor Degree.

Now that I have started my grad school, I am afraid that my writings would seem unsatisfied to my professors 'My writings'- singular, 'my writing', for the general. 'seem unsatisfied' the writing can not experience satisfaction, or otherwise, your professors my be unsatisfied, the writing would be unsatisfactory. 

and would be me in a shameful position.

'and would put me to shame' would be my first choice, possibly 'and I would be in a shameful position.', but it sounds slightly strange.

I signed up in this group in hope to find someone, devoted and honest person that I would always treasure their help to proofread my writings (as i will do extensive writing) and alerts me in case I make grammatical mistakes. I am looking forward to find someone. Thank you.

'in hope to find', 'Hoping to find' , 'honest person that' things are 'that', people are 'who', but neither fit here, look:-
  '... a devoted and honest person, I would always treasure their help to proofreading my writing (as i will do extensive writing) and alerting me if (or when) I make grammatical mistakes.

I am looking forward to find(ing) someone. Thank you.

From the nature of your errors I would guess that English is your second language. I think your chances of finding an individual to proofread for you are small, on the other hand if you become an active member of the community I am sure there will be a number of people who will comment on your work when you post it here, this is a start 

My main thought is that speaking English well enough to have the comprehension necessary for a degree course should be a source of pride, and that any proffessor worth his salt should be more interested in your comprehension than your precision in grammar expressing it. Not knowing should not be a source of shame, especially if one is willing to learn.


----------



## farahnaazz

hii iam farahnaazz new writer i do not know anything about here please help me


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Farah, and welcome to WF. 

You can start by browsing through the forums that hold your interest: _poetry_ or _fiction_.  We have challenges for fiction or poetry every month, feel free to join in! 


Please keep in mind that new members require at least 10 posts before they can post a thread in the creative boards. 

If you have any questions,  please feel free to contact any of the staff members. 
Enjoy the forums!


----------



## JohnnyBoy

Hello my name is John I'm from Ohio I'm looking to take up Journalism, and become a video game journalist.


----------



## J Anfinson

JohnnyBoy said:


> Hello my name is John I'm from Ohio I'm looking to take up Journalism, and become a video game journalist.



Hi, John. Sounds like you might be interested in our *Non-fiction competition*. There's also a *Nonfiction* area of the site you can browse, and once you make ten posts you're welcome to post whatever work you have to any creative area. Take a look at the *site rules* if you haven't yet, and come on in.


----------



## want2learn

Olly Buckle said:


> Writing can have many lateral benefits, learning how to organise ones ideas and how to communicate better for example,. Have a scroll through the links you will find in 'Piglet's picks', there is a link to that thread in my signature. 'Maybe I should start with...' doesn't make it sound as though it inspires or excites you much. Doyou have a favourite anecdote? It can be quite an education converting something spoken into something written.



Hi Olly, aplogies for the late response only just seen it. 
Also, I have just checked out the Piglet's Picks, seems like pretty good stuff, and will have to take my time looking through 
it but so far really good links. Thanks, and with regards to the writing yes I think I will properly just start with jotting some things down and take it from there.


----------



## offtrack

Howdy,

My name is Liane, and finally after years of defining myself as this and that, I woke up the other day and realized that my primary source of income is writing, and thus - I suspect - I may, in fact, be a writer, which means I should probably buckle down on all that grammar that seemed so stifling in school. 

As a writer, I have found that the water cooler is a tad boring (my dogs are not avid followers of much beyond squirrels) and my coworkers are nonexistent. I want to reach out and find other people who are having some of the same joys, epiphanies and possible mental glitches that I find myself facing on an all-too regular basis.

I am hoping to find people who have been there and done that, and who can write about it without causing their college English teacher to sob despairingly into her hands.

I write (but never seem to finish) fiction, and make my income writing articles and whatnot about animal health, veterinary management, triathlon, cycling, running, hiking, and everything remotely concerned with being outside.

I think that is about all - looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## J Anfinson

Hi Liane. We have many published authors of fiction and non-fiction alike in the ranks here. I'm sure you'll find all the help you need.


----------



## Wahlabilly66

Hi,
My name is Joe and I'm living in the countryside outside of London after spending twenty years working in the fashion business. I am now in the process of working out what I want to do next  but it will involve working for myself, but I want to develop the writing that has always been a big part of my life.
I have lots of note books filled with short stories and have just completed a writing course to develop my story telling, character, plot and structure, and I would like a forum whereby I can learn from writers and get feedback on some of my work.
I have read a lot of interesting posts and am looking forward to participating in the WF.


----------



## Fivetide

Wahlabilly66 said:


> Hi,
> My name is Joe and I'm living in the countryside outside of London after spending twenty years working in the fashion business. I am now in the process of working out what I want to do next  but it will involve working for myself, but I want to develop the writing that has always been a big part of my life.
> I have lots of note books filled with short stories and have just completed a writing course to develop my story telling, character, plot and structure, and I would like a forum whereby I can learn from writers and get feedback on some of my work.
> I have read a lot of interesting posts and am looking forward to participating in the WF.



Hi, welcome to the forums I personally haven't been here that long but within five days I have learned so much from people on here hope you do too and good luck with your writing looking forward to reading some


----------



## Megookin

Hello, my name is Mark.  I write because I had a stroke three years ago that robbed me of much of my vocabulary.  What started with a blog quickly advanced to an e-book of poetry and prose.  Then I felt froggy and wrote a science fiction e-novel that had been rummaging around my head for over forty years.  Now, beside being a full time university student, I am attempting to complete my third e-book between heart ailments.

My forum name is the Korean word for American which in Korean would be written 미국인


----------



## Pandora

Megookin said:


> Hello, my name is Mark.  I write because I had a stroke three years ago that robbed me of much of my vocabulary.  What started with a blog quickly advanced to an e-book of poetry and prose.  Then I felt froggy and wrote a science fiction e-novel that had been rummaging around my head for over forty years.  Now, beside being a full time university student, I am attempting to complete my third e-book between heart ailments.
> 
> My forum name is the Korean word for American which in Korean would be written 미국인


Oh you are very inspiring Mark working through what you have been dealt, making positive. Forty years a Sci-fi book in your head, that is very cool. Another coo, back to school, I so admire you! I very much look forward to reading your work which you can share after ten posts if you would like to. Welcome to WF Megookin! The word written in Korean is beautiful.


----------



## talmaflower

Hello!  I'm not a writer (yet); I used to write a bit in my college days (UK 'college' is 16-18 )but have fallen out of the habit.  I studied Fine Art - Painting - and directed my creative energies more into the visual arts, although these days I have a desk job in an office.

I recently thought I'd like to get back into writing but I've hesitated to take the plunge so I thought I'd sign up here to see how other people go about it.

My problem (or maybe it isn't really a problem?!) is that I have to be totally and utterly convinced my 'base' idea is strong before I can get down to the nitty gritty of fleshing it out at all.  If I'm not fully invested, I just wimp out.  That could be a good thing, I suppose, because if the premise of a story is crap, it doesn't matter how nicely-polished the writing is, it probably won't end up being believable or carry your readers along.  But on the other hand, you have to start somewhere, right?!  ;-)

I'm usually brimming over with good 'hooks' for stories - fascinating situations or zingy characters - but never make the effort to flesh them out and see if they lead anywhere.  I have plenty of ideas that are 'kind of cool' or 'a neat idea' or 'intriguing' - but when I start to try and build on them, they lead down a blind alley.  You can't build a story on a neat idea.  You need an arc, a purpose and stages along the journey and that's what all my ideas are completely missing so far.

With that in mind, I've started to use the 'snowflaking' technique to start from the very basics and see if I really have got a novel in me.  The beauty of it is, it allows you to explore your ideas without massively committing yourself to something that later turns out to be a pile of manure.  

However, this means that I haven't got paragraphs of prose to post here for critiquing.  What I've got so far is an idea for a novel.  An idea that can be explained in a single paragraph, that has a beginning, a middle, tension/conflict, an ending and a point.  And characters (which I'm just starting to flesh out a little).  But I still don't know if my idea is any good.  If it has too many holes - why on earth would character X do that?  why wouldn't Y go to the police?  why the need to move part of the story to France at all? - then it just won't work for me, and similarly if I can't do enough/the right research to make the parts that move far enough away from my personal knowledge plausible.  The idea starts off from something that really happened in my life and tries to take wings with the 'what if?' aspect.

Anyway enough waffle (or is it woffle?)!


----------



## Pandora

Hi talmaflower looks like a couple more posts and you can share your work for critique, add your avatar and signature. There are many writers of all genres' here to help with advice. I might suggest writing small pieces on your ideas, giving them a home in a short story. That might be the birth to something larger, yes? We have challenges for that and also a visual arts area you might like to check out, with talented artists, musicians and photographers. We truly have it all!  Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Megookin

Pandora said:


> Oh you are very inspiring Mark working through what you have been dealt, making positive. Forty years a Sci-fi book in your head, that is very cool. Another coo, back to school, I so admire you! I very much look forward to reading your work which you can share after ten posts if you would like to. Welcome to WF Megookin! The word written in Korean is beautiful.



What some would call inspiration I view as adaptation.  We are all dealt cards in this game of life that sometimes don't help the hand we want to play.  We can either fold and walk away or adapt to the new hand and work it to our advantage.  I hope to be learning here until mortal death elevates me to the next plane or dimension and then the learning process begins all again.

Thank you Pandora for being the virtual world's welcome wagon.  I hope to contribute and learn on here to not only enhance my own experience, but also the experiences of others.


----------



## Dawson

Hey all. 

I'm Bennie. 

I'm writing an incredibly violent and gory fantasy book series, among other things. 

I also write poetry that has a feminist theme to it, and some short stories based on my experiences with mental illness. 

I also write essays for fun, mostly about movies, but sometimes about neuroscience and psychology because #hellanerd


----------



## Pandora

Hi Bennie, I ran over to poetry and took a quick peek. I will ponder but can tell emotions will be triggered with your work.What more I can I ask for? Nice to meet you, welcome to WF!


----------



## talmaflower

Thanks Pandora!  My 'problem' so far is that I am preferring to start my ideas in a kind of framework... i.e. working on the basic idea, the characters and then hopefully the structure in some small way (all subject to change as the story grows of course!) until I have a synopsis to start with.  Rather than the 'patchier' approach of writing one main structure and then a scene here and a scene there... so I think I won't have a 'sharable' scene for a while yet, but I hope to be able to share here once I do.    And of course, I can share my basic idea in the Writing Discussion section.  

Maybe it seems that I'm taking too much of a 'structured' approach for a novice (following a formula rather than writing creatively) but it works for me so I'm sticking with it for the time being.    I don't see it as a 'formula' but more of a method for me.


----------



## J Anfinson

talmaflower said:


> Thanks Pandora!  My 'problem' so far is that I am preferring to start my ideas in a kind of framework... i.e. working on the basic idea, the characters and then hopefully the structure in some small way (all subject to change as the story grows of course!) until I have a synopsis to start with.  Rather than the 'patchier' approach of writing one main structure and then a scene here and a scene there... so I think I won't have a 'sharable' scene for a while yet, but I hope to be able to share here once I do.    And of course, I can share my basic idea in the Writing Discussion section.
> 
> Maybe it seems that I'm taking too much of a 'structured' approach for a novice (following a formula rather than writing creatively) but it works for me so I'm sticking with it for the time being.    I don't see it as a 'formula' but more of a method for me.



And that's exactly what you ought to do. Find what works for you. Some find that lots of planning helps, some don't work well that way. Everyone writes a little different. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Pandora

talmaflower said:


> Thanks Pandora!  My 'problem' so far is that I am preferring to start my ideas in a kind of framework... i.e. working on the basic idea, the characters and then hopefully the structure in some small way (all subject to change as the story grows of course!) until I have a synopsis to start with.  Rather than the 'patchier' approach of writing one main structure and then a scene here and a scene there... so I think I won't have a 'sharable' scene for a while yet, but I hope to be able to share here once I do.    And of course, I can share my basic idea in the Writing Discussion section.
> 
> Maybe it seems that I'm taking too much of a 'structured' approach for a novice (following a formula rather than writing creatively) but it works for me so I'm sticking with it for the time being.    I don't see it as a 'formula' but more of a method for me.


Oh, welcome talmaflower. I agree with J, he will always give you wonderful advice. Do what feels right for you and enjoy the journey. I bet many storywriters do a synopsis, I do with my current project of family memoirs and poetry, theses based on my ancestry. I find an outline keeps me focused and also buzz words of how I am feeling, emotion all important for me, these will be gifts to family members. I look forward to sharing with you talmaflower, very happy you joined WF! :hi:


----------



## Dawson

Pandora said:


> Hi Bennie, I ran over to poetry and took a quick peek. I will ponder but can tell emotions will be triggered with your work.What more I can I ask for? Nice to meet you, welcome to WF!



Thanks you! 

Nice meeting you, Pandora! 

I can only hope that somebody eventually will review the first chapter of my fantasy novel lol... 

Otherwise, seems nice here!


----------



## EditorAyla

Hello, I've newly been introduced to this site. I'm a freelance editor, having moved on from writing and releasing my own books on Amazon.


----------



## Fivetide

Hello EditorAyla, hope you have a great time on the forums , love to know why you stopped writing ?


----------



## altoid967

Hello, good morning and afternoon and evening. I'm Lindsay, but I will go by whatever you want to call me. I've written poetry as a hobby since I was an angsty 13 year old. I aspire to write a complete story or novel. I love writing, I love how it feels when I write, and yet it is the most intimidating thing. I start things and I never finish them. I want this to change. I stumbled here through one of the wormholes of the internet. Maybe I can find some inspiration in a community of people with similar problems.


----------



## W.Goepner

altoid967 said:


> Hello, good morning and afternoon and evening. I'm Lindsay, but I will go by whatever you want to call me. I've written poetry as a hobby since I was an angsty 13 year old. I aspire to write a complete story or novel. I love writing, I love how it feels when I write, and yet it is the most intimidating thing. I start things and I never finish them. I want this to change. I stumbled here through one of the wormholes of the internet. Maybe I can find some inspiration in a community of people with similar problems.



You sound to be of kindred spirit. I also fell through a wormhole to this place. thus far I have found that there is a deep well of information and insight within a great number of people. Feel free to search through the forums and comment on things you see, ask questions in the discussion sections. It will get you through the 10 post barrier before you know it. That is unless you are a paid member then you can post your own thread at any time.  welcome and enjoy the stay.


----------



## talmaflower

Thank you for the encouraging welcome.


----------



## hvysmker

Hi there. My username is "hvysmker" though I now use only an electronic cigarette, and that only a few minutes a  day. I've simply had the moniker since the nineties when a name was restricted to eight characters.

I'm always searching for alternate sites. I'm 76 this month and have been writing fiction since retiring ten years ago. To blow my own horn, I believe I've become passable at the craft.

Now for the converse.  I've been an adult for a long time, having tried out many occupations,  among them seventeen years in the army, two of them in Vietnam. I've also had a couple of short periods as a police officer.  In other words, my stories often get down and dirty, so to speak.   I've spent time on the seedy side of the tracks and they tend to reflect that aspect.

I've, of course, written a little pornography, along with an occasional romance and my work crosses many genres. Mostly, though, it reflects personal experiences between when I joined  the army in the mid-fifties and the mid-seventies.  So,  sue me. Although I've learned to enjoy research, personal experience comes  easier.

As could be expected,  I have a small number of novels published on free sites such as Amazon and Smashwords, none of them selling very well.  At my age, I enjoy writing but not the traditional publishing process.  Hell! I'm retired and  that's  too much like work, a dirty word in my vocabulary.

I have, over the years, been kicked off  of or quit a few sites because of language restrictions.  That's my major question about this site.  Once, it was for lampooning the current president, Bush. No. No bad language involved. Must have been a Republican  site.  

Most of my efforts DO contain a few objectionable words for purposes of reality.  To my experience, if you have three or four combat soldiers or police officers sitting around a table, at least one will be swearing ... often.

I also go under the username of  "Oscar Rat", who writes only humorous stories where  the rodent wins  in the end, often  at the expense of myself.  Although a prolific writer, he's too cheap to buy his own memberships, forcing me to post his stories under threat of biting my toes some dark night.  One time, and  one time only, Oscar showed me his human toe collection.  Gross to the max.  And that guy makes more money than I do in both rewriting rodent history for the venerable Rat Archives, aka Winston Smith, and as Rodent Advisor to the President with an office  in the White House.

Well, that's my story. How about it?

Charlie


----------



## hvysmker

Ya know,  talmaflower, I kinda think you're taking too darned much of an educated path to writing that which, in reality, is a form of organized nonsense, he-he.

It looks to me like the story is simmering in your mind, thrusting tendrils through both ears and nose, trying to find a way out.  Let it out. Period. Let  that darned thing out into fresh air and the devil take the hindmost.

College teaches many methods, most both tested and structured. What it comes down to, is to simply WRITE THE DAMNED THING!  Don't sit and ponder, cry and crap. Put something down to  read. Check it for errors,  maybe a little rewriting ... then  post it for review.

The fact is, the more you actual write, the  better you get at the craft, quaranteeeeeeed.  A process that never fails. Let the verbiage  flow, whether nonsense or not. Eventually, it will make  sense, first to you, then to others.  Don't worry about acceptance.  That will come later.

Use your anonymity.  Nobody here knows you personally, only your username.  So what if they laugh behind your back.  Keep trying until you can turn around and kick them in the, you know whats.  

Let me tell you my experience.  I didn't start until I retired.  I was looking for a cheap hobby, one that didn't require expensive equipment of gas money.  Fiction writing fit the bill.

My first stories were atrocious. The length of reviews were twice that of the story, itself. I mean really  bad. If initial readers could have found me I'd have been drawn and quartered, then thrown into the nearest active volcano. That bad.

I persevered, letting the words flow and changing writing sites.  Eventually I found a site where the members didn't laugh.  My writing became better. Slowly, but surely.  It took dedication and, most of  all, dumping them darned words onto the page.

I've  tried those structured writing styles, writing down endless pages of various characters. Trying situations  and environments ad infinitum.  It works for some people, but not for me.

I  finally settled on a simpler style. Listen closely, now.

I start each story with an idea that comes to me from somewhere, anywhere at all.  When one friend asked where I got my ideas, I pointed out a fly sitting across the room.

"What do you think that fly is  thinking of us?" I asked. "Does it consider us gods or monsters?"
"Probably wants to come over and  bite us," was the reply.
"Whatever it's thinking has to be the grains of a story.  Is it hungry? Does it want to find a female and make thousands of buzzing  children?  Look more closely and you'll find a story idea."

There's a story in everything you see. I often see a  unique story idea in a paragraph of  someone else's  story I'm critiquing.  By looking out the window while I'm  driving.  All I have to do is recognize it and write it down.

Back to my writing style. First I find the basic idea for a  story.

Then I sit down and write.  First comes either a character I have in mind OR a location.  Either one will do. Let's say it's a dimly lit bar.  As I describe the bar, of course that includes patrons.  Ah, hah! one of the patrons catches my attention and I  have at least one of my main characters.  It's that guy sitting by himself. The one wearing a beanie with a propeller on top, spinning in the breeze of a ceiling fan. That one that seems out of place in a tawdry bar.

Why not let him wear a luminous orange three-piece suit and size-twenty shoes?  Well, as you can imagine, some sort of situation will develop ... and I have the start of a story out of nowhere.  After that, the story can write itself while I sit back in my chair, keyboard smoking as I write it down.

Anyway, that's my style, and it works for me, he-he.

All it takes is to take the bit in your mouth and "Neigh", then run with it.  The hell with the writer or anyone who gets in the way of your hooves.

Charlie


----------



## W.Goepner

hvysmker said:


> Hi there. My username is "hvysmker" though I now use only an electronic cigarette, and that only a few minutes a  day. I've simply had the moniker since the nineties when a name was restricted to eight characters.
> 
> I'm always searching for alternate sites. I'm 76 this month and have been writing fiction since retiring ten years ago. To blow my own horn, I believe I've become passable at the craft.
> 
> Now for the converse.  I've been an adult for a long time, having tried out many occupations,  among them seventeen years in the army, two of them in Vietnam. I've also had a couple of short periods as a police officer.  In other words, my stories often get down and dirty, so to speak.   I've spent time on the seedy side of the tracks and they tend to reflect that aspect.
> 
> I've, of course, written a little pornography, along with an occasional romance and my work crosses many genres. Mostly, though, it reflects personal experiences between when I joined  the army in the mid-fifties and the mid-seventies.  So,  sue me. Although I've learned to enjoy research, personal experience comes  easier.
> 
> As could be expected,  I have a small number of novels published on free sites such as Amazon and Smashwords, none of them selling very well.  At my age, I enjoy writing but not the traditional publishing process.  Hell! I'm retired and  that's  too much like work, a dirty word in my vocabulary.
> 
> I have, over the years, been kicked off  of or quit a few sites because of language restrictions.  That's my major question about this site.  Once, it was for lampooning the current president, Bush. No. No bad language involved. Must have been a Republican  site.
> 
> Most of my efforts DO contain a few objectionable words for purposes of reality.  To my experience, if you have three or four combat soldiers or police officers sitting around a table, at least one will be swearing ... often.
> 
> I also go under the username of  "Oscar Rat", who writes only humorous stories where  the rodent wins  in the end, often  at the expense of myself.  Although a prolific writer, he's too cheap to buy his own memberships, forcing me to post his stories under threat of biting my toes some dark night.  One time, and  one time only, Oscar showed me his human toe collection.  Gross to the max.  And that guy makes more money than I do in both rewriting rodent history for the venerable Rat Archives, aka Winston Smith, and as Rodent Advisor to the President with an office  in the White House.
> 
> Well, that's my story. How about it?
> 
> Charlie



 Hi Charlie,

A fellow Vet here. A bit younger than you by about twenty years. 

Welcome to the Writers forum. Now I am nothing but a member here so I am not the official welcome wagon, but I have not been corrected for it, so I guess it is all right. The first thing they say around here, is to get those ten posts out of the way so you can post bits of your own, the easiest way to do that is jog about the forum and check out the different threads and the action so to speak. Comment on what is there and before you know it those ten posts are done and gone. Now if you are a premium member, (Ya paid your way) then the ten posts are mute. (I believe)

"Oscar Rat" Sounds treacherous and a scandal. Keep him rained in, I do not want to get bitten. As to cussing and swearing, If it is in a story a disclaimer is in forced. Open chat and commenting, it is Highly frowned upon, in a word forbidden. I have seen a Damn or two but I believe that is the extent of it. There every type of people within this forum, from child to adult and we try to keep it pleasant for them. My best advice for you is to go through the rule-book for the forums. I do not have the link or anything like that tagged to my signature. I do believe it is easy to find from the front page of the forums.

Well enjoy your stay, I look forward to seeing some of your work.

W.Goepner, AKA Bill (no not a utility bill either)


----------



## W.Goepner

hvysmker said:


> Ya know,  talmaflower, I kinda think you're taking too darned much of an educated path to writing that which, in reality, is a form of organized nonsense, he-he.
> 
> It looks to me like the story is simmering in your mind, thrusting tendrils through both ears and nose, trying to find a way out.  Let it out. Period. Let  that darned thing out into fresh air and the devil take the hindmost.
> 
> College teaches many methods, most both tested and structured. What it comes down to, is to simply WRITE THE DAMNED THING!  Don't sit and ponder, cry and crap. Put something down to  read. Check it for errors,  maybe a little rewriting ... then  post it for review.
> 
> The fact is, the more you actual write, the  better you get at the craft, quaranteeeeeeed.  A process that never fails. Let the verbiage  flow, whether nonsense or not. Eventually, it will make  sense, first to you, then to others.  Don't worry about acceptance.  That will come later.
> 
> Use your anonymity.  Nobody here knows you personally, only your username.  So what if they laugh behind your back.  Keep trying until you can turn around and kick them in the, you know whats.
> 
> Let me tell you my experience.  I didn't start until I retired.  I was looking for a cheap hobby, one that didn't require expensive equipment of gas money.  Fiction writing fit the bill.
> 
> My first stories were atrocious. The length of reviews were twice that of the story, itself. I mean really  bad. If initial readers could have found me I'd have been drawn and quartered, then thrown into the nearest active volcano. That bad.
> 
> I persevered, letting the words flow and changing writing sites.  Eventually I found a site where the members didn't laugh.  My writing became better. Slowly, but surely.  It took dedication and, most of  all, dumping them darned words onto the page.
> 
> I've  tried those structured writing styles, writing down endless pages of various characters. Trying situations  and environments ad infinitum.  It works for some people, but not for me.
> 
> I  finally settled on a simpler style. Listen closely, now.
> 
> I start each story with an idea that comes to me from somewhere, anywhere at all.  When one friend asked where I got my ideas, I pointed out a fly sitting across the room.
> 
> "What do you think that fly is  thinking of us?" I asked. "Does it consider us gods or monsters?"
> "Probably wants to come over and  bite us," was the reply.
> "Whatever it's thinking has to be the grains of a story.  Is it hungry? Does it want to find a female and make thousands of buzzing  children?  Look more closely and you'll find a story idea."
> 
> There's a story in everything you see. I often see a  unique story idea in a paragraph of  someone else's  story I'm critiquing.  By looking out the window while I'm  driving.  All I have to do is recognize it and write it down.
> 
> Back to my writing style. First I find the basic idea for a  story.
> 
> Then I sit down and write.  First comes either a character I have in mind OR a location.  Either one will do. Let's say it's a dimly lit bar.  As I describe the bar, of course that includes patrons.  Ah, hah! one of the patrons catches my attention and I  have at least one of my main characters.  It's that guy sitting by himself. The one wearing a beanie with a propeller on top, spinning in the breeze of a ceiling fan. That one that seems out of place in a tawdry bar.
> 
> Why not let him wear a luminous orange three-piece suit and size-twenty shoes?  Well, as you can imagine, some sort of situation will develop ... and I have the start of a story out of nowhere.  After that, the story can write itself while I sit back in my chair, keyboard smoking as I write it down.
> 
> Anyway, that's my style, and it works for me, he-he.
> 
> All it takes is to take the bit in your mouth and "Neigh", then run with it.  The hell with the writer or anyone who gets in the way of your hooves.
> 
> Charlie



Now this is very close to the way I go about doing it. Most of the time I choose a subject Like "to touch a Lion" or "a quest for a keep" things like that, then I build on them. The one story I have finished to a point I want to get it checked and edited, is the third in a series I thought up. It is the only one that I have sat down and put to the end thus far. I have twenty WIP that I really need to get back to.


----------



## J Anfinson

hvysmker said:


> I have, over the years, been kicked off  of or quit a few sites because of language restrictions.  That's my major question about this site.  Once, it was for lampooning the current president, Bush. No. No bad language involved. Must have been a Republican  site.



You can find the site *rules* here. One of the major rules here is that we encourage discussion but we don't allow debates. A few other rules that help answer your question are:



> *Flaming: *Flaming will not be tolerated. When critiquing, keep observations about the work, do not make inflammatory personal judgments of or attacks on the writer. *In any discussion, keep it about the topic and not the poster*. Violations will be deleted. Repeated offenses or ignoring staff warnings will result in an infraction.
> 
> 
> *Trolling or Baiting: *Unnecessarily contentious posts, or posts intended to incite flaming, will not be tolerated. Offending posts will be removed, and the poster warned in the first instance. Repeated offenses will result in the poster being temporarily or permanently banned. Posts which attack, demean, or breach the international standards against unfair discrimination of any person or group of people will be treated as baits.
> 
> 
> *Hijacking or Derailing: *If you want to discuss something other than the topic posted _without the Opening Poster's (OP's) express permission_, start your own discussion thread. Hijacking or derailing a discussion is a form of online bullying, and is not tolerated. This does not apply to asides, quips, or humorous interjections.
> 
> 
> *The Basic Guidelines - Infraction System Applies*
> 
> We expect that our members be considerate of others and use common sense when posting on WF. Keep in mind that some of our members may be as young as 13 years, or as old as 103 years. The onus is on you to act responsibly.
> 
> We all know how to act and speak in public, and what is and isn’t considered respectful language and actions. We aren’t going to ban you if you use coarse language, but if you are simply using it in an excessive and gratuitous manner, you can expect to be called on it. Choose the words you use on the boards carefully and deliberately before you decide to curse.
> 
> What that means is this: you’ll be asked to edit your post; your post may be pulled for discussion; or your post may simply be deleted if it’s a fluff comment. Rack up enough of these and your actions will be considered as ignoring staff and you will be issued an infraction.



Basically, play nice.


----------



## hvysmker

Thanks, W. Goepper, Bill. I've been around the block too many times and seen too much to avoid adult situations and language in my police or action stories.  I don't know how the old writers did it.  I believe in reality, and some types  of characters swear nine out of ten sentences.  As you might figure, I write very few children's stories.

I remember my first time in a police locker room. There were all kinds of guys in there, every size, shape, and color. They all seemed to be calling each other by the "N" word.  When I mentioned  it to my partner, he set me straight.

"We use that word for three kinds of people," he told me. "Anyone who has caused you trouble in the past, anyone who is causing you problems now, and any SOB who has done so in the past."  He grinned. "Race  has nothing to do with it."

My old buddy, Oscar the writing Rat, is  based on a real companion I roomed with in Honolulu back in the seventies.  One night while reading in my one-room apartment, I heard splashing in the  bathroom.

I found a large rat splashing around in the toilet. When it saw me it stopped, giving me a wo-be-gone grin.  I fished him out, dropped him in the bathtub and sprayed him off good with soap. Then,  I took him  downstairs  and outside and  let him loose.

About a week later, same rat, same toilet.  That time, after taking him outside I put a small bowl of water next to the toilet, just in case.

The next time I saw him, it was looking around the bathroom doorway at me, smiling.  I smiled back and took in another bowl with leftovers from my last meal.

Now, like I said, I've  been around  enough to have lived with rats before.  We got along well.  I found an old sweater for him to sleep on and  fed him.  He never got into my food  or other things.  I named him "Oscar" after Oscar Madison of tv fame at the time. Oscar would  lie under that table and listen to my drunken ramblings  for hours, nodding appropriately.

A  few months  later, he told  me he wanted to see the world. He packed his cheeks and set out for Honolulu port to take a job as Ship's Rat.  When I wanted an alternate username, I resurrected Oscar and taught him how to write fiction.  

Although he tries  hard to act human, he can't help occasionally reverting to a rat.  His  favorite saying is that since we're friends, everything I own also belongs to him, and everything he owns also belongs to him.

Charlie


----------



## Olly Buckle

> I have, over the years, been kicked off of or quit a few sites because of language restrictions. That's my major question about this site. Once, it was for lampooning the current president, Bush.


You like easy targets then?


----------



## Faraway Hammer

Hello all.

This is my first post.  Looking forward to getting to know folks here and sharing ideas and stuff.

I'm a Brit but have been living abroad for 14 years ish. I am currently studying for an MA in Professional Writing and have been writing non fiction articles and short books for a while. The MA has inspired me to try some other forms of writing, especially short fiction.


----------



## hvysmker

Greetings,  Faraway Hammer.

I'm new here, too. Been around only a few days so I can't advise or describe the site much.

I can tell you though that writing fiction is much different  than  non-fiction.  Before I  started, I'd done quite a bit of business correspondence and a couple of small software instruction books for a company I worked for.  

It didn't take long to find the difference.  For instance, you'll write a lot of dialogue, something almost entirely missing in non-fiction. Not only that, but to actually reflect speaking, you'll find dialogue only follows sentence structure, skipping most grammar rules.  People simply don't speak in the King's English. 

You'll find out, he-he.   Actually, it's not all that hard  but does require a learning curve. Being used to research, though, is a tremendous asset.  Many new writers fear that  aspect, and their  work shows it.

Anyway, have fun.
Charlie


----------



## Blade

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

I hear you on the dialogue thing. I have only recently taken a try at it and find it a rather convoluted type of challenge. One thing I must say is that it does pique your interest in how people actually speak and generates a habit of actually listening carefully.:eagerness:

Have a good look around the forums and I think you will discover all sorts of new angles on writing. Since I joined the board I have picked up a whole array of learning curves that have encouraged me to try all sorts of novel material.

Not only that but you can communicate in the King' English without seeming an oddball.:king:


----------



## MusclesGlasses

I'm a high school senior and have had an interest in writing since the second grade. I was pushed into other career interests though and just recently accepted writing as what I really want to do in life and I decided to pursue it once more. I haven't written much in awhile so it will be nice to post, get see what people say, and read what people have to say about everything and anything that is on their mind. 

Jeffrey "MusclesGlasses" Couch


----------



## Blade

:hi:Welcome to the forums MusclesGlasses.

Having a variety of skills and interests is always a good thing to have as a writer but it is also great to know just what you want to do. Have a good look around the board and get an idea of all that is going on. Once you have 10 posts you can put up some of your own material for comment by the other members. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask a staff member. Good luck.:encouragement:


----------



## 4xdblack

Hello, I am 4xdblack. An aspiring writer in both fiction and poetry. I am also an avid forum user. I have the vocabulary of someone with an online thesaurus, the sentence structure of a 7th grader, and the imagination of Tolkien shipped with Spongebob on acid. I am here because I was googling "writer forums" in hopes I could find a writer's sanctuary and a place to hone my skills as a writer in general. My dream is to eventually become successful in the world of media entertainment as a writer, director, and producer. My inspirations include Spongebob, Tolkien, random Japanese Mangaka's, and (as cliche as it sounds) Stan Lee.

That is all. I hope to see you all on the forums.


----------



## PrettyLittleWriter

My name is Bri and I am a 15 year old aspiring writer with big dreams that are in the middle of coming true

- - - Updated - - -

You sound quite a bit like me


----------



## Blade

:welcome:Welcome to the forums 4xdblack.



> I have the vocabulary of someone with an online thesaurus, the sentence structure of a 7th grader, and the imagination of Tolkien shipped with Spongebob on acid.



I must say that this description is a little beyond me, hopefully it can be translated into English.:scratch:

Anyhow have a good look around the forums and see what is going on. Once you  have 10 posts you can put up some of your own stuff. If you have any questions please ask. Good luck.nthego:


----------



## picas1997

I'm a seventeen-year-old boy from southern Italy. Though I've never been to England or Usa, I love the english language. Barely two months ago I began reading books in english and I liked it so much that I've recently started writing short compositions in english. However, as I'm not a native speaker, I'd like someone else to correct them and give me lots of tips to improve my writing skills day by day. That's why I decided to enter this community. Sorry in advance for any errors! Bye bye!


----------



## Blade

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

Your introductory paragraph looks great.:thumbr: Once you have 10 posts you can put material up in the appropriate section for comment and evaluation.

We have quite a few posters on the board who have English as a second language and we also have a group for those interested. I urge you to stick with it as many learning the language as adults have much better skills than most native speakers. Have a look around and see what is going on and what is of particular interest to you.nthego: Good luck.


----------



## J Anfinson

picas1997 said:


> However, as I'm not a native speaker, I'd like someone else to correct them and give me lots of tips to improve my writing skills day by day.



You're going to love the creative boards, then. The critique here has helped a lot of people, including myself. One thing I would recommend, though, is to make sure to comment/critique as many other people's works as you can. That tends to lead to more people replying to your own work. Welcome to WF.


----------



## JCz

I am a young writer who has been working on a series of books for almost one year. I have the first one finished, but I need to go back over it and edit some parts. Nevertheless, my life-long dream is to be a successful author. Writing is extremely fun and I hope to have fun here and make new friends!


----------



## O.A Mantle

I'm 17 years old I have a FF account and a FP account, and I have a blog on Squarespace. 

I wanna be an author do radioplays (old I know) cause I think I'll have more creative freedom doing RP's than attempting to to film or television.

And I hope to meet people on this site that can help me get better


----------



## J Anfinson

Welcome! Hope we can help you achieve your dreams.


----------



## White Lotus

Currently living in Indonesia n dreaming to be a famous scifi fantasy novel worldwide someday.. I'm 18 years old and i just entered university life so... i was kinda hoping someone could help me out with my writing skills here n i'd be happy too to read nd give feedbcks to you all...


----------



## TKent

Hey White Lotus,

Ah, I'm glad I saw this post as well since it tells us a little more about you  That is too cool you are in Indonesia. You'll find lots of sci-fi fantasy writers at WF.  I suggest that you look around and get involved in some of the discussions going on.  Once you make 10 posts, you'll be able to post examples of your writing and get feedback from other members.  Again, welcome to WF 



White Lotus said:


> Currently living in Indonesia n dreaming to be a famous scifi fantasy novel worldwide someday.. I'm 18 years old and i just entered university life so... i was kinda hoping someone could help me out with my writing skills here n i'd be happy too to read nd give feedbcks to you all...


----------



## Clepto

Welcome! I'm seeing a lot of new sci-fi and fantasy writers coming on board. Can't wait to see what you folks have to offer and I look forward to critiquing them! Good luck with your writing and, once again, welcome aboard!


----------



## MousePot

Howdy, I've just stumbled on this forum and am really looking forward to submitting a few things. 

I've just finished a creative writing degree in Hull (Northern England) and I'm hoping to start a teaching career of some shape of manner in the near future (so shall be practicing my marking and critiquing quite a fair amount here sorry!) I haven't really settled on any sort of writing genre that I prefer yet, but I do enjoy a bit of crime fiction, and a splash of fantasy is always welcome.

I'm living in the London area at the moment and seem to have far too much free time on my hands so odds are I should be around a fair amount, looking forward to writing with you all!


----------



## O.A Mantle

Anybody got any ideas for a newbie like me? Like where to go on this site, what threads to visit etc


----------



## TKent

Hey MousePot, welcome to WF!  That is a very cool screenname - love it   We are so glad you are here. This will be a great place to hone your critiquing skills and it is a big win for both sides because the writers are absolutely salivating for critiques around here. I encourage you to get involved ASAP and I'll see you around.



MousePot said:


> Howdy, I've just stumbled on this forum and am really looking forward to submitting a few things.
> 
> I've just finished a creative writing degree in Hull (Northern England) and I'm hoping to start a teaching career of some shape of manner in the near future (so shall be practicing my marking and critiquing quite a fair amount here sorry!) I haven't really settled on any sort of writing genre that I prefer yet, but I do enjoy a bit of crime fiction, and a splash of fantasy is always welcome.
> 
> I'm living in the London area at the moment and seem to have far too much free time on my hands so odds are I should be around a fair amount, looking forward to writing with you all!



- - - Updated - - -

Hey O.A., welcome to WF. I'd suggest you tell us a little more about yourself, what are your interests? Writing, reading, critiquing, visual arts, all of the above? We have a big, diverse group here - a little something for everyone.  If you go to the the verse/prose sections, you can read and critique some of the work.  After your make ten posts you can actually post some of your own for critique.  The Writer's Lounge is a place where a lot of people hang out and talk about everything BUT writing..LOL  And then there are lots of cool contests (some are really simple and easy to participate in). Join in on the discussions and get to know some of the members. I think you'll really like it here if you do!



O.A Mantle said:


> Anybody got any ideas for a newbie like me? Like where to go on this site, what threads to visit etc


----------



## Clepto

MousePot, I have to say that TKent is write(see what I did there? ). People around here are salivating for critiques, myself included. 

I would have to say if you want to get better at critiquing look at what TKent and Pluralized do. They are both very clear and to the point with their critiques. I enjoy reading them as much as the original stories. I take a lot of advice from stories I didn't even write.


----------



## O.A Mantle

Hi TKent! Well I like Writing, watching movies my favoirte director is Scorsese and my favorite film trilogy is Star Wars.

So I should wait till I made at least 10 post before I start making my own critiques, about Politics and writing? I can review other peoples critiques right?

Really? No writing? Lol 

As for more of my interest, I love history and keeping current on today's political landscape.


----------



## TKent

Hey O.A., you can post immediately including, discussion, critiquing, just join right in on whatever interests you! No need to wait at all. 

Then once you've posted 10 times, we are going to be excited for you to share your writing with us as well  

I love Scorsese (can't even say which one is my favorite, adored Taxi Driver, Gangs of New York and so many more. Loved Star Wars as well. 

Welcome!!



O.A Mantle said:


> Hi TKent! Well I like Writing, watching movies my favoirte director is Scorsese and my favorite film trilogy is Star Wars.
> 
> So I should wait till I made at least 10 post before I start making my own critiques, about Politics and writing? I can review other peoples critiques right?
> 
> Really? No writing? Lol
> 
> As for more of my interest, I love history and keeping current on today's political landscape.


----------



## J Anfinson

O.A Mantle said:


> So I should wait till I made at least 10 post before I start making my own critiques, about Politics and writing?



Hi there and welcome. It's actually advised that you use those first ten posts to critique other people's work. That way it's more likely you'll get responses on your own threads once you're past those ten posts and decide to post something to the creative boards. If you want to write about politics on here that's fine, but bear in mind we don't allow debating. Political pieces would go best at the Non-fiction board.


----------



## O.A Mantle

@TKent and J Anfinson: cool! And maybe I should not talk about politics then lol I don't wanna be stupid and get banned. 

And I get what you mean, any thread you recommend where I can critique?  And is it illegal for me to make my own thread?


----------



## TKent

Hey OA

If u click the forum tab you can choose a verse or prose forum that interests you and scan the posts for one you want to critique.

You can start your own threads after 10 posts. Enjoy!


----------



## Clepto

Be sure to make your posts as constructive and detailed as possible. Happy critiquing!


----------



## O.A Mantle

Ok thanks, it has to be labeled Prose or Verse for a critique?


----------



## J Anfinson

O.A Mantle said:


> And I get what you mean, any thread you recommend where I can critique?  And is it illegal for me to make my own thread?



What TKent said, and the option to start your own threads in Fiction, Poetry, and other creative areas will appear after you make ten valid posts. By valid I mean not fluff comments like "I love it", "I hate it", "Gread read"... Comments should be thoughtful and helpful when possible, and it makes a new member look like they're not going to be a very good team player if all they have to say those first ten posts is, "I liked it." Believe it or not, some people actually do that just to hurry up and get to post their own stuff.

- - - Updated - - -



O.A Mantle said:


> Ok thanks, it has to be labeled Prose or Verse for a critique?



Not at all. There's non-fiction, scripts, visual arts, film making, crafts... tons of things to comment on.


----------



## Clepto

Those are the sections in the forum. Verse is for poetry, lyrics and things like that. Prose is for fiction and non fiction writing.


----------



## O.A Mantle

Yeah I can relate, most of the time the stories I reviewed didn't send me one back. I'll try to leave insightful and helpful reviews and not try to rush the 10 post quota.

Thanks for the heads up  I'll have a look on those threads. Thanks


----------



## O.A Mantle

Hi, sorry to bother again. But I was wondering how to I edit information on my profile and can I advertise my blog on this site? And if so how?


----------



## popsprocket

O.A Mantle said:


> Hi, sorry to bother again. But I was wondering how to I edit information on my profile and can I advertise my blog on this site? And if so how?



Hi Mantle, right at the top of the page on the right hand side there's a 'Settings' button that will allow you to edit your profile information. We don't allow advertising on the forum but up there under the Settings you will be able to edit your signature and add a link to your blog in there. You can also post the link in the Blogroll thread!


----------



## O.A Mantle

Ok, thanks I'll do that. 

So I can add it on my profile, just not threads? And I'll have a look at blog roll


----------



## tjer222

I've written pretty much from when I could string two words together.  When many lads went off to play football or rugby I'd be much happier in front of my mothers type-writer knocking out short stories of sci-fi, war stories (mostly regarding a thankfully never to occur clash between NATO and the Warsaw Pact on the plains of West Germany) or tales with a twist, a genre which I still feel most comfortable with.  So, I've been writing on-and-off as time, family, work, life allows for the best part of 40 years, but only now, with much gently nudgery (and if that isn't a word, it should be) from my partner, I am finally, with a deep breath and much dread, putting some of my random tappings at the keyboard out on to the web for all o see - so please be gentle with me!


----------



## J Anfinson

O.A Mantle said:


> So I can add it on my profile, just not threads?



Correct. It can be added to your signature as well.

- - - Updated - - -



tjer222 said:


> I've written pretty much from when I could string two words together.  When many lads went off to play football or rugby I'd be much happier in front of my mothers type-writer knocking out short stories of sci-fi, war stories (mostly regarding a thankfully never to occur clash between NATO and the Warsaw Pact on the plains of West Germany) or tales with a twist, a genre which I still feel most comfortable with.  So, I've been writing on-and-off as time, family, work, life allows for the best part of 40 years, but only now, with much gently nudgery (and if that isn't a word, it should be) from my partner, I am finally, with a deep breath and much dread, putting some of my random tappings at the keyboard out on to the web for all o see - so please be gentle with me!



Welcome. Don't be afraid. We were all new once.


----------



## O.A Mantle

Thanks, I'll try to do all of that as soon as I can.


----------



## TKent

Hello tjer222, welcome to WF   Looking forward to reading some of your work when you share it!! 

I am reading the BEST book right now called _Sin & Syntax: How to Write Wicked Good Prose_ by Constance Hale (GREAT BOOK) and it referenced so many great words that we wouldn't have if it weren't for neologists such as yourself. Now I'll add nudgery to a list of other great words like snarky, supersize, game changer  (Assuming it isn't already a word -- at first glance I wasn't able to google it.)

. So your reference to nudgery was so enjoyable. The books points out so many GREAT words that started out that way... * 



tjer222 said:


> I've written pretty much from when I could string two words together.  When many lads went off to play football or rugby I'd be much happier in front of my mothers type-writer knocking out short stories of sci-fi, war stories (mostly regarding a thankfully never to occur clash between NATO and the Warsaw Pact on the plains of West Germany) or tales with a twist, a genre which I still feel most comfortable with.  So, I've been writing on-and-off as time, family, work, life allows for the best part of 40 years, but only now, with much gently nudgery (and if that isn't a word, it should be) from my partner, I am finally, with a deep breath and much dread, putting some of my random tappings at the keyboard out on to the web for all o see - so please be gentle with me!


----------



## il_oste

Hi, I'm Luke. I have just started a zoology degree in Reading. I used to enjoy writing but stopped for a while. I'm looking to start up again and thought this would be a good place to start.


----------



## Gavrushka

Hey and welcome to the site, il_oste. You're pardoned, just this once, for stopping writing but, should it happen again, we'll be forced to take further action. 

I look forward to reading an excerpt of your work, but you'll have to reach a post count of ten before that facility is available to you.

Have fun, and don't be afraid to ask questions; there are some very helpful people on this site.


----------



## TKent

Hi Luke! And welcome to WF. This would be a GREAT place to get the creative writing juices flowing. Glad you are here 



il_oste said:


> Hi, I'm Luke. I have just started a zoology degree in Reading. I used to enjoy writing but stopped for a while. I'm looking to start up again and thought this would be a good place to start.


----------



## TIG

Hi all! I'm an old(ish) man setting out on a voyage of discovery! I've written for years, and earn my living writing for magazines. It's mostly technology-based reportage! However, for the past year I've ended up writing some comedy bits and pieces for a radio show, which was a completely new experience. To cut a long story short, I've decided to try and discover whether I have any kind of comedic ability whatsoever. Obviously, if it makes you smirk, I'm a genius, and if you don't, then there will be something wrong with your head.

I've got thick skin, so I don't mind the occasional kicking either!


----------



## TKent

Hey TIG, I may be an old(ish) woman, but not sure since I have such a young(ish) heart, it is hard to believe that the rest of me isn't young(ish) too 

 I've only been writing fiction as a hobby for a short while now, but wow, I sure do love it. Love reading humorous writing, so I hope that once you get involved in WF and get your ten posts in, you'll share some of your work with us in the creative boards!!  The best way to get involved is to read some of the work that is here and offer feedback! There is some really funny stuff.

Your career sounds very cool, so far. I'm in the IT world myself and in fact, the only thing I have ever written that was published was a very dry and boring paper on ATM networks (no not the kind you get money from, but you probably know that...)

I expect I'll be smirking very soon, and I look forward to it!

Welcome to the asylum... I mean the WF 



TIG said:


> Hi all! I'm an old(ish) man setting out on a voyage of discovery! I've written for years, and earn my living writing for magazines. It's mostly technology-based reportage! However, for the past year I've ended up writing some comedy bits and pieces for a radio show, which was a completely new experience. To cut a long story short, I've decided to try and discover whether I have any kind of comedic ability whatsoever. Obviously, if it makes you smirk, I'm a genius, and if you don't, then there will be something wrong with your head.
> 
> I've got thick skin, so I don't mind the occasional kicking either!


----------



## Lionshare

Hi all. I'm 47, been writing all my life, novels since 33, got 2 I'm trying to get published.:icon_shaking:


----------



## TKent

Hey Lionshare, welcome to WF! What kind of novels do you write?  Gosh, that must feel so good to have more than 2 novels!  I've got one novel WIP and one short story. My writing cupboards are almost bare   Hope you have fun and once you get ten posts, you can share some of you work with us.  *crosses fingers*




Lionshare said:


> Hi all. I'm 47, been writing all my life, novels since 33, got 2 I'm trying to get published.:icon_shaking:


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi TIG and Lionshare. Welcome to the forums.

TIG if it helps. I am likely one of the known clowns around here so I will look at your stuff if you post. Don't forget you need ten valid posts before you (or Lionshare) do.


----------



## Firemajic

mrmustard615 said:


> Hi TIG and Lionshare. Welcome to the forums.
> 
> TIG if it helps. I am likely one of the known clowns around here so I will look at your stuff if you post. Don't forget you need ten valid posts before you (or Lionshare) do.
> 
> 
> 
> Known clown....I did not realize that...:rofl: well maybe I lie...[lol]..you are witty....:-D


----------



## scaryclone

hi, all, well i am not so new but left the day i joined, really.
so am browsing and there is so much here, could spend days and days replying to every single thread.
i was wondering about writing challenges of any sorts...? and there goes my confidence to expand on that question


----------



## scaryclone

oh, never mind. i mean i just spotted the sections.


----------



## TKent

Hey ScaryClone, you beat me to it!!  Welcome back. Love your avatar and your screenname. 



scaryclone said:


> oh, never mind. i mean i just spotted the sections.


----------



## scaryclone

Oh wow, I don't know why I'm so nervous... lol
thanks for all! 
Dog is also an adorable av.


----------



## Firemajic

scaryclone said:


> Oh wow, I don't know why I'm so nervous... lol
> thanks for all!
> Dog is also an adorable av.






No need for the nerves here! This is a talented bunch of writers who--do not bite. Relax, write something and have fun!  Peace...Jul


----------



## TKent

But many of our characters do...Lots of vamp lovers here 



Firemajic said:


> who--do not bite.


----------



## DJTorcaso

Hello everyone, my name is dj. I'm a big fan of reading. I like on genres and I just began to write myself. I'm 19, just moved from Ct to the west coast. I look foward to sharing my thoughts, and writing with yall, thanks for having me!


----------



## TKent

Hey DJ,

Welcome to WF!! We are so glad you are here. Can't wait for you to share your thoughts and writing!!  You can share thoughts immediately and once you have ten posts, you can share your work as well   Plus add an avatar and a signature line and all kinds of other cool stuff.


----------



## mdouglas21

Hi, everyone, I'm Louise.  I joined this forum because I want to connect with other writers. I recently started my first blog that I'm so excited about, and I want to write at least one eBook in the near future. Thanks for having me and I look forward to learning something from everyone and enjoy my time here.


----------



## TKent

Hey Louise,

Welcome to WF! You are in the perfect place to connect with other writers!!  Look forward to getting to know you better. Once you have ten posts, you can do all kinds of cool things like create a signature with link to your blog, add a cool avatar, and post your work in the creative boards for feedback. We are really glad you are here 



mdouglas21 said:


> Hi, everyone, I'm Louise.  I joined this forum because I want to connect with other writers. I recently started my first blog that I'm so excited about, and I want to write at least one eBook in the near future. Thanks for having me and I look forward to learning something from everyone and enjoy my time here.


----------



## Pluralized

Hi DJ and Louise - welcome!


----------



## sed

heya, names sed, looking to post some writing and get some feedback, enjoying what i've read so far


----------



## TKent

Hey Sed, 

Welcome to WF!  Glad you are enjoying yourself!  Once you have ten posts, you can post your writing in the creative area and get feedback. I'd suggest jumping in and doing some critiques of other work as that is a great way to get your name out there.



sed said:


> heya, names sed, looking to post some writing and get some feedback, enjoying what i've read so far


----------



## TKent

Yeen, welcome to WF! I am from US but one of my favorite foods is Vietnamese. I would love to trave there someday. Nice to meet you too!  I hope to see you around the other boards?  What is your favorite genre to write?  To read?



musm_yen said:


> Good afternoon,
> My name is Yeen, I am from Vietnam - a country with deep history
> Nice to meet you!


----------



## Nikof1994

Hello people, i am fairly new to writing forums. I have been a writer and reader throughout my whole life. My goal for writing is that i want to show the world how creativity can be shown throughout writing.


----------



## TKent

Hi Nikof1994,

Welcome to the WF!!  We are so glad you are here. Jump right in to the discussions and better yeat, zip over to the creative boards and offer up some critiques. Once you get ten posts you can do all sorts of cool things like add an avatar to your profile and share your work for feedback. We are glad you are here!



Nikof1994 said:


> Hello people, i am fairly new to writing forums. I have been a writer and reader throughout my whole life. My goal for writing is that i want to show the world how creativity can be shown throughout writing.


----------



## Wolfy

Hello!

I have been writing privately since I was in grade school but have never joined any groups for fear that my work is not "good enough".  This stems from some issues I had with family growing up and developing very low confidence in myself.  I am working on gaining that back and taking more value and pride in myself and work especially as a new mom.  I want to be able to set a good example for my son and part of that means putting myself out there.  I hope to find a few mentors and friends along the way and have enjoyed several pieces that I read on this site.

Thank you for having me.

~Wolfy


----------



## Pluralized

Welcome, Wolfy! Look forward to seeing you around. This is a great place to share and interact and improve. Hope to read your stories very soon.


----------



## Nemesis

Welcome to WF Wolfy


----------



## escorial

View attachment 6897


----------



## TKent

Welcome to WF Wolfy! We are glad you are here!



Wolfy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been writing privately since I was in grade school but have never joined any groups for fear that my work is not "good enough".  This stems from some issues I had with family growing up and developing very low confidence in myself.  I am working on gaining that back and taking more value and pride in myself and work especially as a new mom.  I want to be able to set a good example for my son and part of that means putting myself out there.  I hope to find a few mentors and friends along the way and have enjoyed several pieces that I read on this site.
> 
> Thank you for having me.
> 
> ~Wolfy


----------



## Savalric

Hello all, They call me Sav (not really, but please, feel free to). I've been writing for the past year or so, and have only just now started to make one dedicated work. I'm not all that sure how good of a writer I am; I'm used to writing research papers that were the envy of the masses, but those kinds of writings aren't all that fun to read (for me at least). Hopefully, I can improve my writing talents here, with the helpful feedback of these writing forums.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi Sav (Okay I'll call you Sav :lol

   Welcome to our madhouse. :lol:. Once you get ten posts in any forum other than the word games and Procrastinator Central, you will be able to post your own stories as well as choose your avatar and signature.

   So explore and enjoy :smile:


----------



## joshybo

Sav - Interestingly, I love reading the oftentimes dry and tedious works of academia.  While they may be boring, they are generally informative and thought-provoking.  Also, I'm kind of a boring person myself, so I find it very easy to connect on an emotional level with such books and articles.  Welcome to WF.  Looking forward to reading your work.


----------



## Nemesis

Welcome to the club Sav 

I view a little bit of self-doubt as good in anyone seeking to improve, as long as you keep trying.

Hope to see you around the boards!


----------



## TKent

Welcome to WF Sav! Yep, I've done some dry technical stuff as well. Creative writing is so much more fun  We are glad you are here and look forward to getting to know you better.



Savalric said:


> Hello all, They call me Sav (not really, but please, feel free to). I've been writing for the past year or so, and have only just now started to make one dedicated work. I'm not all that sure how good of a writer I am; I'm used to writing research papers that were the envy of the masses, but those kinds of writings aren't all that fun to read (for me at least). Hopefully, I can improve my writing talents here, with the helpful feedback of these writing forums.


----------



## queenslime

Hello everyone 

I've been writing since I was 9 or so, but I always loved making stories up. It took me two additional years to get into reading as well, but it's the greatest love of my life now. The problem is, somehow along the way I became great at writing speeches and presentations, but novels... Lately I find them harder and harder to write. 
Anyway, I've never joined a writing forum before, so I hope this will help me become better. Also, nice to meet you all~

-QL


----------



## Nemesis

Welcome Queen!

I'm glad you joined our piece of internet heaven and I hope you find everything you're looking for here at WF.

See you around


----------



## TKent

Nice to meet you too! Welcome to WF.



queenslime said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I've been writing since I was 9 or so, but I always loved making stories up. It took me two additional years to get into reading as well, but it's the greatest love of my life now. The problem is, somehow along the way I became great at writing speeches and presentations, but novels... Lately I find them harder and harder to write.
> Anyway, I've never joined a writing forum before, so I hope this will help me become better. Also, nice to meet you all~
> 
> -QL


----------



## Optiluiz

Hey everyone!

My name's Luiz and this is my first time joining a writing forum. I'm a 20-year old Film student currently living in Brazil, and I've been writing ever since I was a young boy living in Canada. I've only begun to submit my stories for publication this year, and I guess I decided to join the forums so I can meet more experienced writers and learn more about the craft. 

I guess that's it for my introduction, and I hope we'll all get along and learn a lot together ^^


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi Luiz. Welcome to the forums :smile:


----------



## TKent

Hi Luiz, love your avatar  We are so glad you are here. Jump on in, the water is fine.



Optiluiz said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My name's Luiz and this is my first time joining a writing forum. I'm a 20-year old Film student currently living in Brazil, and I've been writing ever since I was a young boy living in Canada. I've only begun to submit my stories for publication this year, and I guess I decided to join the forums so I can meet more experienced writers and learn more about the craft.
> 
> I guess that's it for my introduction, and I hope we'll all get along and learn a lot together ^^


----------



## Optiluiz

Thanks TKent! 

I'm glad to be here too. And the avatar is the same one I use on my blog, I drew it with a friend of mine when we were trying to imagine our blog group as bandmates  .


----------



## TKent

Very cool. Will check out that blog sometime.



Optiluiz said:


> Thanks TKent!
> 
> I'm glad to be here too. And the avatar is the same one I use on my blog, I drew it with a friend of mine when we were trying to imagine our blog group as bandmates  .


----------



## Gonzalothethird

Hello all,

I'm not necessarily new--I was somewhat active almost two years ago at the height of the writing bug. By late summer of 2012, my desire had declined and shift focuses elsewhere. Now that I've got the bug again, I feel it would make sense to re-introduce myself and peruse the works of other like-minded writers!

- Gonzalo


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Welcome back Gonzalo :smile:


----------



## PiP

Welcome back, Gonzalo  Hopefully you will stick with the writing this time  and get some of your work published


----------



## TKent

Welcome back!



Gonzalothethird said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm not necessarily new--I was somewhat active almost two years ago at the height of the writing bug. By late summer of 2012, my desire had declined and shift focuses elsewhere. Now that I've got the bug again, I feel it would make sense to re-introduce myself and peruse the works of other like-minded writers!
> 
> - Gonzalo


----------



## LadyGrumps

Hello everyone!
Name is Tracy. I've written a few things over the years, including a couple of (very) short stories and some published poetry. Now I'm dabbling with some longer fiction and needing some help and advice that comes from experienced writers 

A bit about me:
I live in Canada, work for the local police department (admin), own an art gallery and have two gremlin cats, a dog and a husband (see my priorities? haha). I keep myself busy with the gallery, podcast, speaking at events and table top role playing.

Fantastic to meet you!
-T


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi LadyGrumps.

Welcome to the forums :smile:


----------



## bazz cargo

Hi T, 
welcome to WF. You have a terrific handle, I look forward to seeing ya around.

Curry night Thursdays, don't touch the Vindaloo.

Be well
BC


----------



## PiP

LadyGrumps, I love your username! Pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable. With your humour you'll fit right in  Love it! Any questions or concerns we are here to help.


----------



## escorial

View attachment 7017

- - - Updated - - -



Gonzalothethird said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm not necessarily new--I was somewhat active almost two years ago at the height of the writing bug. By late summer of 2012, my desire had declined and shift focuses elsewhere. Now that I've got the bug again, I feel it would make sense to re-introduce myself and peruse the works of other like-minded writers!
> 
> - Gonzalo



View attachment 7018


----------



## LadyGrumps

Awww, thanks guys!


----------



## Phil Istine

Hello.  My name is Paul.  Feel free to call me Phil as in the username.  I will introduce myself.  I am 57 years old and live in southern England.  When I was a schoolchild, I used to love writing.  Somewhere along the line I allowed that creative streak to be squashed.  My early life was very difficult and that theme persisted into adulthood.  Writing was just about the last thing on my mind.
A couple of years ago, I discovered that the local community college was offering free courses for maths and English O levels (they call them GCSE's these days).  I signed up for the maths in the first year in order to help a friend's teenage son.  Really though, I wanted to do the English course - which I completed last June.  Apparently, there wasn't a high enough grade for my work.  I left school at 15 even though I was a very bright student.  The reasons for that are a book in their own right.  After completing several pieces of work, the tutor said something like this to me (exact wording may be slightly different), "Join a creative writing group/class and you will be a published author within a few years.  You have a rare talent and I'm envious."  These words were spoken by someone who has been teaching for many years, has degrees in English literature and whose opinion I value highly.  They are words that have continued to reverberate around my mind in the months since then.  I'm not sure if "gobsmacked" appears in the dictionary.
So, I have made a laborious start on my autobiography.  It feels painful and humiliating as I stumble into one basic error after another.  When the tears flow, I put it away and attempt a little comedic short story writing until I feel ready to swim through yet more sewage.  It really can feel like doing the butterfly through turds on a bad day.
This morning, I had an idea to change something fundamental about the POV - the autobiography embedded within another (fictional) story.  I haven't tried it out yet but I think it might just work - and possibly help the flow a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi Phil. If it helps to know, I write comedy too as do a couple others so you will have some company.

So welcome to the forums :smile:


----------



## Firemajic

Phil--wow, you have been through the fire! The wonderful thing that speaks to me is your determination...with that--you are well on your way. Being here--on WF, you will have the support you need to keep going when the time gets tough. This is a friendly bunch of writers all wanting the same thing, so you are in the best possible place.I really admire your desire to keep your dream alive. If I can assist in any way, please let me know. I am looking forward to reading your work. Peace always...Julia


----------



## TKent

Hi Phil,

Welcome to WF. That is so cool that your teacher said that to you. I am also relatively new to writing, and I don't have the natural thing going for me, but I'm working hard to learn it and am amazed at how much I've improved since I joined WF. Hope you have found not only a place to share your writing but also a place to hang out as this is a good fun group.


----------



## TKent

OMG, am I slow. I just got your screen name. How clever  D'oh



> Phil Istine


----------



## escorial

View attachment 7022


----------



## Phil Istine

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.  Unfortunately, I'm not allowed to "like" posts yet - and I'm not prepared to write meaningless posts to get my count up to ten.  I do like your posts though  .


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Take your time Phil. We want meaningful posts here. We can wait for the likes :grin:


----------



## LeeC

Phil Istine said:


> … So, I have made a laborious start on my autobiography.  It feels painful and humiliating as I stumble into one basic error after another.  When the tears flow, I put it away and attempt a little comedic short story writing until I feel ready to swim through yet more sewage.  It really can feel like doing the butterfly through turds on a bad day.
> This morning, I had an idea to change something fundamental about the POV - the autobiography embedded within another (fictional) story.  I haven't tried it out yet but I think it might just work - and possibly help the flow a bit.



A thought here is that you've learned a lot in life, and for those that learn wisdoms that might benefit others may follow ;-) All of which goes to say that a fictionalized version with an under-thread of potential wisdoms gained may be a more heart lifting experience


----------



## Pluralized

Hey Phil! Welcome. 

Hey, welcome back Gonzalo -- hope to see you 'round.

Welcome, Ladylumps!


----------



## nickpierce

Phil Istine 

I'm not prepared to write meaningless posts to get my count up to ten.

 [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Character _and _integrity.
> 
> Can't download _​that_ with an iPhone app.
> 
> 
> Welcome, Mr. Istine


----------



## Scrivadonna

Hello all,

I'm excited to be a part of this community. Though I've written frequently throughout my life, I didn't begin to take it seriously until about six months ago. In that time I've written six short stories, a longish poem, and "dusted off" the ideas for a novel I came up with two years ago, attempting to cobble together a few scenes, character studies, and an outline.

I really want to see where this takes me, and I look forward to the shared experience of critiques.

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi Scrive. I think a forum like this can take you far creatively speaking. Welcome to the forums :smile:


----------



## bazz cargo

Welcome, welcome, welcome,
I hope to see you all on the battlefield. 
En garde.
BC


----------



## W.Goepner

Phil Istine said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.  Unfortunately, I'm not allowed to "like" posts yet - *and I'm not prepared to write meaningless posts to get my count up to ten.*  I do like your posts though  .



No one has addressed this Phil, but I can tell you how to be meaningful in your posts and rise to a grand status within these forums. Go through the different sections of the forum, read some of the peoples works that they have up for critique, then add your thoughts to them. The more you do this the more they will reciprocate, or at least I believe they will. That is how I did it and how I was instructed in getting my ten post out of the way. It is not necessary to simply blaber about. Join in one of the challenge rooms there is Fiction, colors of Fiction, Non fiction, and poetry, that I know of, I am sure I missed one or two. Go look about and add comments to what you read the posters would appreciate it.

Oh and Welcome to the writers forums.


----------



## W.Goepner

To: All newcomers,

Like I said to Phil, it is easy to gain your ten posts by venturing out in the forums. For instance, the pros workshops has ideas and works in progress that the writers are running by the forum for critique and help. In areas like these you are welcome to comment on the work, give opinions etc. Do not inhibit yourself to just the Introduce Yourself area, Likes and LOL will come available once you completed all the criteria of becoming a member. You also can go to the Challenges section read through the past contests and comment on them in the scores section. Well at least in the CO fiction area. 

Cran told me, part of the reason for the ten posts rule is not only to make sure you are serious about joining the forum, but to help you get familiar with the different areas.

So surf through the areas and comment where you can and feel the need to, before you know it you will have more than your ten posts and well on your way to becoming a valued member.


----------



## Phil Istine

W.Goepner said:


> No one has addressed this Phil, but I can tell you how to be meaningful in your posts and rise to a grand status within these forums. Go through the different sections of the forum, read some of the peoples works that they have up for critique, then add your thoughts to them. The more you do this the more they will reciprocate, or at least I believe they will. That is how I did it and how I was instructed in getting my ten post our of the way. It is not necessary to simply blaber about. Join in one of the challenge rooms there is Fiction, colors of Fiction, Non fiction, and poetry, that I know of, I am sure I missed one or two. Go look about and add comments to what you read the posters would appreciate it.
> 
> Oh and Welcome to the writers forums.



Thank you very much for the tips.  They are genuinely appreciated.  As a new forum member and also a novice writer, I am very much still finding my feet.  I so want to give to this forum as well as take from it; I imagine that the former will take longer than the latter.  Although the signposts have been there for nearly half a century, I've only just started to see which way they point.


----------



## W.Goepner

Phil Istine said:


> Thank you very much for the tips.  They are genuinely appreciated.  As a new forum member and also a novice writer, I am very much still finding my feet.  I so want to give to this forum as well as take from it; I imagine that the former will take longer than the latter.  Although the signposts have been there for nearly half a century, I've only just started to see which way they point.



By the color of your words, You will fit in nicely. I see you have taken my advice and have increased your post count. You are getting there quickly.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh yes, and your welcome Phil.


----------



## aronedaem

writing, for me, is therapy
I live to write, and write to live
yes, I realize the cliche

I am new to the online thing, but would love to get more involved


----------



## TKent

Hello Aronedaem,

Welcome to WF   You are in good company here. Tell us more about yourself. What do you like to write, when did you start writing, and all that other good stuff!



aronedaem said:


> writing, for me, is therapy
> I live to write, and write to live
> yes, I realize the cliche
> 
> I am new to the online thing, but would love to get more involved


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi Aronedaem

Welcome Aboard :smile:

And a reminder  that you need ten posts to submit your own creative works as well as choosing an avatar and/or signature

Again Welcome :smile:


----------



## girlkillszombie

Hello!

LadyGrumps twisted my rubber arm to get me on here, so I figure I should introduce myself.

I'm Lacy Jae, also Canadian. I'm an artist in various visual arts and jewellery, and since Nov 2012 I've been trying to write for NaNoWriMo. I'm a huge geek, into everything from gaming to fandom. I have three cats and a dog, and we share an acreage with my dad, his cats, and frequent wild animal visitors. The acreage actually inspired my first NaNo and the first lengthy writing project I have ever done. I have written a lot of short stories and done a lot of text-based RP, but attempting novels is pretty recent. I find that I really enjoy the process, though there are many areas I need to work on. So, I hope that this forum can help me grow as a writer, and make some cool new friends as well!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi Girlskillszombie. Welcome to the forums :smile:


----------



## LadyGrumps

Yay! Glad you could it make it GKZ *flail*


----------



## Guy Faukes

Glad to see another Canuckian and fellow nerd on the forum. Welcome GKZ!


----------



## Loro

Greetings,

I've been passionate about writing ever since I was a wee one but have always managed to get sidetracked with other more "practical" endeavors. I've now decided to make writing my life and I rely wholly on you, my newly-found group of internet authors, to propel me to stardom. My dream is a great one, but I am sure that you will bear my burden nobly. I will pass on to you the unrefined gems of my brain and through diligent toil you will polish them into brilliance, delighted simply by the opportunity to read what I deign to share. May we all happily work towards my great success!

Sincerely yours,

Loro


----------



## Nemesis

Welcome to WF Loro,

After that fabulous intro, I'm certain that you're on the right track!

We won't let you down ;D


----------



## TKent

Hello Loro & Girlkillszombie! Welcome to WF


----------



## SolaInk

Howdy folks! My name is, well, SolaInk for all intents and purposes. I've been a writer since I was a little tyke, beginning with short story and poetry competitions in grade school to today - a lonely writer looking for a community of support, positivity, and constructive criticism. I think I've found the place!

About myself: I enjoy the challenge short stories and poetry offer, but in March of last year I shifted my focus to novel-writing. I am currently in the process of editing my first novel (a fantasy), and I am not loving it to say the least. I horse-back ride (English), go for walks on the beach, and read in my spare time. I love all-natural, herbal teas. The hotter, the better. I will never admit to my age, but people tell me I look nineteen/twenty. I just smile and nod. Tee-hee. 

I look forward to reading all that I can here and getting to know you all.


----------



## J Anfinson

Howdy, SolaInk.

Congrats on finishing a first draft. You're ahead of the game if you can already do that much. WF is a great place so kick your shoes off and get comfy.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi SolaInk. Make yourself comfortable here and welcome :-D


----------



## Awanita

SolaInk welcome, I think you will find a great group of people here. They have been so helpful and welcoming to me. Awanita


----------



## TheBlackSword

Hello, my name is TheBlackSword. Writing and storytelling have been interests of mine for a very long time. There are not very many people who are willing or able to critique my work where I live, so I decided to use the internet to improve my writing. I also hope that I will be able help and critique other writers on this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi BlackSword. make yourself comfortbale here


----------



## Blade

:welcome:Welcome to the forums TheBlackSword.

Running around in your own personal life looking for someone to critique your work is almost cerainly doomed to failure. If you do find anyone to have a look they will almost certainly be incompetent or 'friends' who will tell you all nice things which is not really very useful. Once you have ten posts you can put some of your own stuff up for appraisal. 

Please have a good look around the forums and see what is going on. Good luck.


----------



## thepancreas11

I use the interwebs for everything! I once bought a hat here! Well, not here, specifically, but in an online forest of sorts.

You'll find a place for whatever creativity you've got here. The more you dig, the more you'll find. That's my dog's motto, and it works for me, too! If you have any questions, you should ask the people in purple. They'll assist you as best they can. Truth be told, though, the more you talk to anyone around here, the more sense you'll get of where you want to be. Then, write, read, think, repeat. You cannot have a better gameplan for actually getting stuff down on paper/computer than that. The more you do these things, the better off you'll be.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## TKent

Hey Solaink and TheBlackSword. Welcome to WF. So nice to see new avatars around the place and already enjoying some of your posts/crits in other areas!


----------



## ShapeShiftnTrick

I'm here to fulfill my New Year's resolutions and I already pinky promised someone so I'm kinda stuck here until I can find out how to get out of this agreement but anyway hopefully I can do some good while I'm here.

I'm also really into run-on sentences apparently.


----------



## Boofy

Hi there! I'm Boofy, welcome to the forum :3

You'll need ten meaningful posts to start posting your own work and to be able to choose your own avatar and other such customisations. A good way to do this is by browsing the work of others and trying your hand at a critique or two! They may remember and respond in kind, later on. Rule of thumb, less meaningful threads that don't count towards your 10 posts are typically in places like Procrastination Central, ;3

This place is great for inspiration and furthering your writing ambitions. I can't wait to see you around the forum, ShapeShift ^^

-------------
Update: I filled ShapeShift in because they hadn't had a response in an hour, hope that's ok? Not sure on the protocol, eep.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Boofy said:


> Hi there! I'm Boofy, welcome to the forum :3
> 
> You'll need ten meaningful posts to start posting your own work and to be able to choose your own avatar and other such customisations. A good way to do this is by browsing the work of others and trying your hand at a critique or two! They may remember and respond in kind, later on. Rule of thumb, less meaningful threads that don't count towards your 10 posts are typically in places like Procrastination Central, ;3
> 
> 
> This place is great for inspiration and furthering your writing ambitions. I can't wait to see you around the forum, ShapeShift ^^
> 
> -------------
> Update: I filled ShapeShift in because they hadn't had a response in an hour, hope that's ok? Not sure on the protocol, eep.




You're fine Boof. It's good to have one or two responses in the main thread per new member.

Hi Shapeshift . Hope you have a great experience here


----------



## Olly Buckle

Boofy; a friendly helping hand is always welcome here, don't feel you have to restrict yourself to giving crits. 
Hi Shape shifting trick, you might find you don't want to get out too quickly, there is a lot of fun and a lot to be learned, I would suggest a glnce through 'Piglet's picks' thread, stickied at the top of 'The lounge'; and if you come across anything good that is not included let me know.

PS, there is a link in my signature below,


----------



## ShapeShiftnTrick

Thanks guys. I usually try to look around first before diving in a forum since usually there's a type of culture already set in and I don't want to be that guy who disrupts all that without trying to adapt first.

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------



## TKent

Lol, I'm known to write a run-on sentence or two myself. Welcome to WF!



ShapeShiftnTrick said:


> I'm here to fulfill my New Year's resolutions and I already pinky promised someone so I'm kinda stuck here until I can find out how to get out of this agreement but anyway hopefully I can do some good while I'm here.
> 
> I'm also really into run-on sentences apparently.


----------



## joshybo

> Thanks guys. I usually try to look around first before diving in a forum since usually there's a type of culture already set in and I don't want to be that guy who disrupts all that without trying to adapt first.



By all means, please interrupt us if you feel the need to do so.  So long as you don't insult anybody personally, a new perspective is always welcome!  And don't worry about the content of your writing when submitting to the Creative Areas of the forum.  If you look around, you'll notice that we're all pretty open-minded about what gets submitted, so long as you're sure to include any disclaimers about explicit language and such in the title to your thread.  Be sure to read Da Rules and it should answer any questions you might have about general participation, but it's all mostly common courtesy.

Welcome to WF!  I look forward to reading your work!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

What should I call you? 'Sword' is a pretty killer nickname. That's like 'Tank' or 'Brick'. Tough, and yet gentle.

Welcome. I've never been outgoing enough to find other fans of literature with a keen eye for criticism, so I found myself in a similar position of looking for feedback. The Internet is a surprisingly adequate forum in itself to improve that, but this place in particular fast-tracked my skills more than that road would have. I'm positive you'll find something useful -- we have a heap of knowledgeable and helpful people. I learn something every day, and not just to do with writing.

Anyway, welcome. I own the site, so you can call me 'Sir' or 'Your Honor'. Whichever you prefer.


----------



## Angela Mayfair

I should maybe write something clever so people are impressed, but that wouldn't be the real me.

I found this place because I was followed by the forum's twitter account and I thought I would check it out. 

Last year I wrote three novel length works. I'm currently bashing around the third one I wrote, trying to figure out how to revise a really messy first draft into something better. 

In the pantser vs. outliner debate, I don't know what side i'm on. maybe a loose outliner?

I use scrivener and I love it.

I don't have one set genre I write in. the current thing is... fantasy, I suppose. it's a bit of a jumble.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi Angela. Welcome to the forums 

PS- I'm more of a panster myself :wink:


----------



## Mut

Hello. I'm a new writer. I've always glamorized the idea of becoming a writer but never really taken any steps towards it. I want to see if I can build a foundation here that would allow me to take this from a hobby to a trade.

I'm interested in most fiction genres. 

I also really enjoy the competitive nature of writing for contests.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi Mut. We do have writing challenges here. Just make sure you get your ten posts before you enter any 

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Firemajic

TIG said:


> Hi all! I'm an old(ish) man setting out on a voyage of discovery! I've written for years, and earn my living writing for magazines. It's mostly technology-based reportage! However, for the past year I've ended up writing some comedy bits and pieces for a radio show, which was a completely new experience. To cut a long story short, I've decided to try and discover whether I have any kind of comedic ability whatsoever. Obviously, if it makes you smirk, I'm a genius, and if you don't, then there will be something wrong with your head.
> 
> I've got thick skin, so I don't mind the occasional kicking either!




Nice to see you pop back in! Hope to read some of your Comedy.. Julia


----------



## TKent

Angela,

We are so glad you are here. I'm a plotter, trying to be a little more on the pantser side LOL  Hope you stick around so we can get to know you and your writing a little better 



Angela Mayfair said:


> I should maybe write something clever so people are impressed, but that wouldn't be the real me.
> 
> I found this place because I was followed by the forum's twitter account and I thought I would check it out.
> 
> Last year I wrote three novel length works. I'm currently bashing around the third one I wrote, trying to figure out how to revise a really messy first draft into something better.
> 
> In the pantser vs. outliner debate, I don't know what side i'm on. maybe a loose outliner?
> 
> I use scrivener and I love it.
> 
> I don't have one set genre I write in. the current thing is... fantasy, I suppose. it's a bit of a jumble.


----------



## TheBrokenWing

Hi,
I'm a Finnish girl who loves writing, music and writing music. (Even though English is my second language, it is the language I use every day)

I love writing in its every form, and wish to learn how to write even better.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum, TheBrokenWing, you will find a whole bunch of useful threads if you click on 'Piglet's picks'  in my signature below, and when you are done with the serious stuff come on over to the social side and make a few friends.


----------



## M.Shan

Hi, I'm M.Shan. I like to write (of course!). Almost every piece of advice about writing that I have read says to get your stuff out there for other people to read. So, for better or worse, that is why I joined this sight! Also, I like reading other peoples things!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi M. Welcome to the forums .


----------



## jenthepen

Hi M.Shan and welcome. That's good advice - getting your writing out for others to look at can be scary but it's really rewarding too. We're all writers here, so we understand the fears and the difficulties and we all work together to share our knowledge and support. The other advantage of a place full of active writers is that it is so inspiring. Nothing gets the ideas flowing more than spending a litle time reading the posts of others.

Take a look around the forums and jump in with a comment or two whenever you feel you have something to contribute. Don't be shy, we all love to get as much feedback and opinion as possible.


Once you have ten posts to your credit you will become a full member and more forums will open up to you. You will also be able to choose your own avatar etc. 

Have fun and I look forward to seeing you around the place.

jen


----------



## tlchap

I have always been told that I have an imagination so broad that it's surprising it doesn't take over my reality. Sometimes it does. Now I have decided to let everyone else see the stories I watch in my mind everyday. 


I don't daydream. I watch stories no one else can see.


----------



## OzzieMandrill

Hi everybody :grin:

I'm Andrea, a 22 years old aspiring game designer, newbie writer, and avid reader. I'm italian, which means english is not my first language (it also implies that Andrea is a male name, but that's another story), but since I'm here to improve my writing skills that shouldn't be much of a problem. :grin:


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi tichap and Andrea. Welcome aboard 

Note you can post your own creative works, choose and avatar and also choose your signature once you get ten meaningful posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central.

Also we also have the mentors in purple that are here to help you with any writing needs you may have.

So again, welcome


----------



## jenthepen

Hi tichap and welcome to the forums. Imagination is a highly valued commodity around here so I hope you soon notch up your first ten posts and then we can begin to see some of your work on the fiction boards. 

Take a look around and feel free to jump in with a comment whenever you feel you have something to add. Come in and enjoy yourself. I'm looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

jen


----------



## jenthepen

Welcome, Andrea! That sounds an intriguing story about the name already.  

Take a look around and feel free to add a comment or two on any thread where you feel you can add something. We are all looking for feedback around here. We have a lot of Gamers on here too, so I'm sure you'll find plenty of like-minded people and lots of inspiration too.

Have fun and I look forward to seeing you on the forums.

jen


----------



## randyveach

Hi Everyone, 
I'm Randy and I live in Round Rock, Texas.  For those of you that don't know Texas, it's about 25 miles north of Austin off of I-35.  I've been writing for a while for fun and recently joined the Baca Writers Club in Round Rock.  My strengths lie in creativity while my weakness is grammar. I'm looking for some software that will help strengthen my grammar while, at the same time, help make my stories more clear.    I look forward to the time I can post one on my short stories, and get valuable feedback.
Thanks for taking time to read this and I hope I get a chance to dialog more with some of you.
Randy


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi Randy. Welcome to our home. Once you get ten meaningful posts anywhere but the word games or procrastination forums you can post your own creative works among other things.

Once again, welcome


----------



## Pluralized

mrmustard615 said:


> Hi Randy. Welcome to our home. Once you get ten meaningful posts anywhere but the word games or procrastination forums you can post your own creative works among other things.
> 
> Once again, welcome



Just curious - might help to know what constitutes a 'meaningful' post. Can you maybe define that so people know what's expected of them?


----------



## Deleted member 56686

It means don't fluff, Plu


----------



## TKent

Welcome to WF all of the new faces: Randy from Round Rock, Angela, tlchap, TheBrokenWing, Mut, M.Shan. Wow, I've obviously been to busy. I hope you guys take the time to get involved in the forums (I've already seen that some of you have). I love it here and hope you get as much from the forum as I have 

- - - Updated - - -

Hey Plur, it doesn't happen much, but occasionally, someone will pop in, do ten posts in a row that say, "I like that" or "I agree" or "Me too" then post their writing for critique. Nothing wrong with one liner posts, but the general hope is that someone who is here to get critiques isn't here for a drive-by, get what they need and run, since there are so many writers here who post for critiques, and I know for me, I have limited time and want to spend it on people who are going to engage with the forum and stick around a bit.


----------



## Pluralized

Great explanation, TK. Might be worth adding this kind of explanation to the FAQ, especially if we're going to use the word 'meaningful' to the new members. I know this is old hat for most people who've been here for a while, but new members can get overwhelmed by the vast WF universe. Having them worrying over making their posts meet an arbitrary 'meaningfulness' threshold seems like it could use clarifying. 

And, back to your regularly scheduled welcome wagon. 

Welcome, all you new members. Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## TKent

Great idea Plur!


----------



## denmark423

*New in this forum*

Hi! Just joined this forum. Looking forward to learn more about writing in here. Thanks!


----------



## J Anfinson

denmark423 said:


> Hi! Just joined this forum. Looking forward to learn more about writing in here. Thanks!



Hi! Welcome to WF. Join the discussions and offer your review of other peoples work. I'm sure you'll love it here.


----------



## amkuska

Hi there.  I just finished the rough draft of my young adult fantasy, "The Bargainer." I saw you guys on twitter and thought COOL!! Writing forum! So here I am.


----------



## J Anfinson

amkuska said:


> Hi there.  I just finished the rough draft of my young adult fantasy, "The Bargainer." I saw you guys on twitter and thought COOL!! Writing forum! So here I am.



Welcome! Hope you find everything you're looking for and more. Nice to have you here.


----------



## Read-Magical-Books

Hi everybody, my name is M.J. Melrose I`m a writer living in a magical world where mythological beings and magic exists. I have an extraordinary imagination, which has taken me to places no ordinary mortal has been. 

Magical worlds to me have become a second home – these worlds are a special place that I like to visit whenever I crave magic. They give me the chance to explore the unimaginable, meet mythical creatures and become someone completely different. (Come on who doesn’t want to meat mythical Gods who can hypnotise and make you fall in love with them in an instant.)


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi MJ. I think you'll find a lot of us with vast imaginations here too


----------



## jenthepen

Hi M.J. and welcome to the forums. This is a great place to find people who share and enjoy your love for all things magical. I'm certainly looking forward to reading some of your work. Before you can post your own stuff, though, you need to get a post count of ten by responding to the posts of others. Take a look around the place and jump in with a comment whenever you feel you have something to add. We all crave feedback here

We are a generally friendly lot and I'm sure you are going to enjoy it here. See you around the place!

jen


----------



## Pea

Welcome M.J, I reckon that this is the best time of year to join this community and I wouldn't be biased at all.

Your imagination sounds wonderful. I also love worldbuilding and the like, the mystic and the magic. I'd certainly like to read more about your world and any stories that take place there!


----------



## barbara33

I am not too sure how to proceed, that is to introduce myself. When I try to type in the space where it says 'Introduce yourself' nothing happens.
barbara33


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi Barbara. You need to start a thread to introduce yourself but you can do it here too. So welcome to the forums


----------



## barbara33

Hi mrmustard615   I am a very old lady, so you will have to forgive my lack of computer knowledge. Do I start my introduction here, or somewhere else? 
barbara33


----------



## Deleted member 56686

You can do either but you'll probably get more responses if you start your own thread in the Introduce Yourself forum. Just click on 'Post New Thread" and you can introduce yourself there and then I can tell you about the goodies you get after making ten posts.


----------



## barbara33

Sorry, I'd typed a reasonable introduction to myself, then it disappeared. I cannot remember what I wrote so I will start again. 
As I have mentioned I am a very old lady, so my computer skills are negligible, please excuse my foibles.  I have just written my first (and probably my last) book. 
 This book came about because our two daughters, Elaine and Tracey, having been regaled by their Dad's hilarious stories of his and friends experience of not only being season ticket holders and being invited to watch first team training by Sir Alex. For many years our daughters had been asking us to write it all down, so we decided to do it before it was too late. Unfortunately time had crept up on us and our memories would have hardly made a chapter! By this time I had got into this writing thing so I started to research our team. It does not follow the usual line taken by most authors on the subject but instead looks at the team's impact on the history of football. I found many aspects relating to Manchester United had been under-reported and the book is different.


----------



## PiP

Hi barbara and a warm welcome to WF  Ah... Sir Alex! My husband is a Chelsea supporter (for his sins) and I've heard him have many a rant about Man U. As you probably can tell, I'm originally from the UK and I'm a football widow 

How can we help with your book? Are you looking for Beta Readers or do you just want to interact with other writers?

PiPs


----------



## barbara33

How I came to write a book is something of a mystery, especially as I am a lady of very advanced years with no imagination whatsoever. Fortunately, the genre which spurred me on was non-fiction so relating established facts needed no imagination.


----------



## PiP

barbara33 said:


> How I came to write a book is something of a mystery, especially as I am a lady of very advanced years with no imagination whatsoever. Fortunately, the genre which spurred me on was non-fiction so relating established facts needed no imagination.



Truth can be more interesting than fiction at times, barbara  If you need any help finding your way round WF, please send me a Private Message (PM)


----------



## barbara33

I need some kind of help, I know I have a talent for putting my foot in it but I have started by breaking rules. There seems to be no end to my talent!


----------



## Blade

:welcome:Welcome to the forums barbara33

Non-fiction can be a very interesting area as it often involves some detective work and accurate description as well as thoughtfulness. I would suggest that you check out the "Non-Fiction" section, under "Prose" about half way down the title page, and see what sort of stuff others are doing.:-k

I would be first to admit that it is a much more secure feeling writing about something you have actually experienced rather than just making it up. Even when I take a try at fiction I use real life templates just to be safe.:encouragement:


----------



## Plasticweld

Barbra I am the Moderator for the Non-Fiction section of the web site.  if you click your mouse *here* it will take you to the Non-Fiction forum.  There you can read stories from other Non-Fiction writers.  Post up your next question here, if you need to.  *Blade* who is a Mentor here on the site will also be contacting you to help out.  Do you know how the Private Messages work on the forum or PMs as they are called work? 


Here to help any way I can along with the rest of the staff here...Bob


----------



## Firemajic

Barbara, welcome to WF. Very nice to meet you--How can I help you? Feel free to PM me if you would rather. I know things can feel overwhelming to you, but relax, you are in the perfect place to get started on that wonderful dream of writing your book, and I would be honored if I could help in some small way. My name is Julia, and I am at your service.


----------



## barbara33

Hi Pip, Thank you for your warm welcome it is good to communicate with someone who understands the English Football system. My book is finished now but publishing seems to have created more problems than I ever expected. (For a minute there I thought I must have broken another rule, because my answer to you disappeared.) However, I have managed to get you back. MU supporters have a lot of respect for Chelsea this season, hoping they will retain their top position for obvious reasons. I am not a football widow as I have followed United since I was 12 years old and the rest of the family is in the same red glow, not least our two daughters and grand-daughters who at this moment in time are working on the brain-washing of our nineteen month old great grandson, whose Daddy is a dyed in the wool Man City supporter. I cannot go to the match now but my spirit is there.
_I have not heard of Beta readers but assume they are people who give an opinion on whether or not there is any merit in the content of a book? I should be grateful for any feedback.
I don't know yet whether I can call myself an author but it would be great to communicate with other writers _


----------



## PiP

barbara33 said:


> Hi Pip, Thank you for your warm welcome it is good to communicate with someone who understands the English Football system.
> ... MU supporters have a lot of respect for Chelsea this season, hoping they will retain their top position for obvious reasons. I am not a football widow as I have followed United since I was 12 years old and the rest of the family is in the same red glow, not least our two daughters and grand-daughters who at this moment in time are working on the brain-washing of our nineteen month old great grandson, whose Daddy is a dyed in the wool Man City supporter. I cannot go to the match now but my spirit is there...



Yes, I understand it, but I still don't understand why they don't use modern technology to decide on penalties and disputable goals etc.  I also have grandchildren and my husband wants to dress them in a full Chelsea kit *sigh*

Anyway, shall we start a discussion in the lounge about English Football?

Here is a link to the Lounge
http://www.writingforums.com/forums/23-The-Lounge



> *+* Post New Thread




*Please use the Post New Thread button to start your own thread.*


> (For a minute there I thought I must have broken another rule, because my answer to you disappeared.)



No problem, it was probably our friendly forum poltergeist. He likes to play tricks on us :ghost:



> My book is finished now but publishing seems to have created more problems than I ever expected.



Okay, for publishing related questions please post those to the 'Publishing Forum'
http://www.writingforums.com/forums/82-Publishing

As you can see we are quite organised 



> _I have not heard of Beta readers but assume they are people who give an opinion on whether or not there is any merit in the content of a book? I should be grateful for any feedback.
> I don't know yet whether I can call myself an author but it would be great to communicate with other writers _



Once you have made ten posts (comments), Barbara, you will be able to view the Beta Readers forum.

I hope the above helps?


----------



## Artinum

Hello everyone. I'm Andrew and I'm a computer nerd and writer. I have a novel about to enter its sixth draft and I'm planning on abandoning traditional publishers in favour of going solo. These days, it sounds like there wouldn't be a huge difference.

I also run a proofreading service and I'm investigating ways to help other writers improve their technical writing skills. Sometimes, I bake shortbread biscuits.


----------



## Boofy

/waves

Heya Andrew. Boofy here. Good to meet a fellow computer nerd! I built my own towards the end of last year and I wouldn't be without her now :3 

I love to bake, heh. I'm a chef, by trade, though writing has always been my real passion ^^; 

Welcome to the forum anyway!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Mmm Shortbread...

Hi Andrew. We do have a lot of places for you do practice with your critiques. Welcome to the forums


----------



## barbara33

Thank you Julia. I'm not altogether sure that the Writing Forums are ready for me, try as I might I just cannot get the hang of the situation. Things disappear and I can't get them back. I thought I had introduced myself but can find no trace of it, so I can only put it down to my lack of computer knowledge. I find it all very frustrating.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Barbara, you have to click on the previous page (page 44). The page numbers will be below the last post on this page. Click on page 44 and your introductory post should be there


----------



## barbara33

Hi, My name is Barbara. My husband is James and I have two daughter, Elaine and Tracey. I have written a book with my husband and would eventually like some feedback.


----------



## Guy Faukes

Hey Barbara,


To start a new thread (conversation), first make sure you can have these step-by-step instructions on hand before you begin so that you can follow along. 


Step 1) Scroll to the top of the page. Click on "Introduce Yourself" as highlighted in the picture below. 





Step 2) Once the page has loaded, click on the "Post New Thread" button on the left of the screen:




Step 3) Once the page has loaded, you will come across a form. Please fill it out accordingly. Keep in mind, you must title your new thread in order to post it.




Step 4) Once you are finish, press "Submit New Thread".



Et voila, you have started your own conversation. Make sure to look for it every now and again to see if anyone has responded to it. You can do this by repeating Step 1 and looking for it in the thread list as shown below.



Good luck! If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## Patricia Konarski (Ret.)

Patricia Konarski: University of Arizona Master's Degree Goal Getter at the Young Age of 75!

Hi,

I'm Patricia Konarski, and currently live in Tucson, AZ. I'm 75 years young and am seeking to obtain my master's degree in English from the University of Arizona in Tucson--am I too old to do it? I argue I am not. What say you?

Look, while I may be 75 and enjoy living in a retirement community in the Tucson area, I feel that my mind is as capable as that of a younger gal. I appreciate critical thinking and grand accomplishments in life that have moved humanity forward. In particular, I admire people like famous poet Feliks Konarski, educational reformer Stanislaw Konarski, and even historic politician Szymon Konarski.(Given the surname, Konarski, I'd like to say I'm related to them, but, unfortunately, I'm not—at least I am not aware that I am related at this point. Yes, if you are wondering, I do have an interest in genealogy.)

Maybe it's Tucson as a city that motivates the wise to keep on reaching for their goals past what others say is their prime. That may be the case. In fact, I know of a few doctors in the health field who are as old or even older than me who practice medicine. 

In that spirit, I know I am capable of further pursuing my education, and my past academic accomplishments, I would argue, help make my point: I got my undergraduate degree from UC Berkeley (Go Golden Bears!) in 1962, and focused on literary works. With that in mind, I intend on going to the University of Arizona to obtain my master's degree in English, with an emphasis in literature. The University of Arizona offers an excellent master's degree program.(Of course, the UA also has a great basketball team--go UA!)

I think pursuing my master's degree at the UA is just a natural stepping stone for me: While I am a retired librarian, I continue to work as a freelance editor, being the owner of Patricia Konarski Literary Services of Tucson. What is more, I am also a bookkeeper and book collector. I also founded the Tucson Book Social club (monthly book socials are held in the immediate area of the University of Arizona campus). In this vein, I believe I am up for any challenge that comes my way in advancing my education.

So, with that, what say you? Am I too old and otherwise incapable? I realize this is my introductory page, so take these questions of mine are rhetorical, if anything else.

Thanks for reading my spiel about me, my goals, and how I hope to forum will assist me in my writing endeavors.

Best regards,
Patricia Konarski
Tucson, AZ


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Patricia and welcome! There are plenty of folk here who are happy to share their knowledge and writing skill so you'll be in good hands. From the sound of things, though, it looks like you will be able to teach the rest of us a thing or two about writing. :wink: Your story is certainly inspiring.

Before you will be able to post your own work you need to make ten posts around the forums. This is pretty easy to achieve as there are lots of interesting areas that you can get involved in. Join in a writing discussion, have a go at one of the fun challenges or reply to a few of the threads where members post their own work. We all love to get feedback and your thoughts will be more than welcome.

There are mentors (including me) around the place too - the ones whose names are in purple. We are happy to help with any questions you might have. 

This is a friendly and supportive place and I know you will enjoy being a member. I look forward to seeing you around the place and, very soon, to reading some of your writing.

jen


----------



## Olly Buckle

I didn't start writing until I was about sixty, I have never been one for formal education, but I am still learning about it now. On the other hand I am five years younger than you, so I suppose I still have time to go for a qualification 
My Mum took up Esperanto when she retired, before she was your age she was teaching an evening class which went on until her death in her late eighties.


----------



## Joyce

What to say? Hi, grandmother here who has been writing all her life for herself. What's next?


----------



## am_hammy

Hey there Joyce! Glad you could join us here. 

Before you can post any of your works you need to have ten meaningful posts anywhere other than Procrastination Central and Word Games. Everything else is free game and once you get to those posts you can have access to other boards, change your avatar, and signature!

I do hope you stick around, as I have a feeling you have so many stories that you can share with us all. Looking forward to seeing you around on the boards! ^_^


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Joyce and welcome. It's great to write for yourself and simply for the love of writing but it's also great to meet other writers and get support and feedback from like-minded people. I think you will enjoy the atmosphere around here. 

Take a look around the forums and jump in with a comment whenever you feel you have something to add. There are discussions and creative forums where you can offer your thoughts and opinions and the lounge where everybody relaxes and has fun. Don't be shy - we are a friendly lot and always enjoy getting responses from other members.

As am_hammy said, you need to make 10 posts before you get full membership and are able to post examples of your own work. It's pretty easy to do because there is a lot going on around here. If you need any advice, don't hesitate to contact me or any other mentor and we'll do our best to advise. 

I look forward to seeing you around the place. Have fun!

jen


----------



## PiP

Joyce said:


> What to say? Hi, grandmother here who has been writing all her life for herself. What's next?



Hi Joyce  Welcome to our to WF.

What next? You say you've been writing all your life - any particular genre? Do you enjoy writing poetry or just prose?


----------



## AlexMathews

Hello all,

I am a writer in Costa Mesa, CA, looking forward to sharing and reading work among fellow writers. I have a MS and a blog, and of course dream of publication. Looking forward to meeting folks!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum Alex. Ten posts and you will be able to share your work (Posts in 'procrastination central' don't count). Don't worry, a short time reading through places like 'writing discussion' and I am sure more than ten comments will flow from your keyboard, look what I have mnaged in the last few years!


----------



## Joyce

Hi Pip, I write anything that pops in my head. I've written about all our animals, dogs, cats, horses, Iggy (Iguana), various pet lizards. What I guess is considered si-fi-fantasy, romance and mystery. A lot pops in my head. I am a widow and the popping is getting worse. My grandfather was poet. I've written some crazy poetry. My oldest granddaughter (23) is the only one that has ever read anything I wrote.


----------



## TKent

So many new avatars! Welcome to WF. Hope to get to know you better


----------



## NateAgapi

I'd like to create my own thread for my introduction, but I can't start a thread for some reason.  I see no button to create a thread on any part of the page.  Can someone explain how I start a thread please?


----------



## Deleted member 56686

You need to go into the main Introduce Yourself forum, Nate. Near the top on the right hand site you'll see a button that says Post New Thread. Click on that, put something in the title and introduce yourself. Good luck


----------



## NateAgapi

mrmustard615 said:


> You need to go into the main Introduce Yourself forum, Nate. Near the top on the right hand site you'll see a button that says Post New Thread. Click on that, put something in the title and introduce yourself. Good luck



I don't see anything.  Here's what I see:


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hang on Nate. Obviously something happened. I'll bring it to the administators attention


----------



## NateAgapi

mrmustard615 said:


> Hang on Nate. Obviously something happened. I'll bring it to the administators attention


 
FYI, this is how it looks on Firefox and Chrome.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I have Chrome too. I brought it to the attention of the admins so hope fully it will be rectified by tonight. Sorry you're having problems, Nate.

Meanwhile keep exploring and posting where you can. Once you get ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

Hopefully they'll get the intro page straightened out by tonight, Nate


----------



## NateAgapi

Thanks for the help Mr. Mustard.  You certainly aren't mean (Beatles reference :smile2.


----------



## W.Goepner

Hey Nate unless you are a payed member You need to post 10 comments in the forums before you can post your own thread, But you are half way there already. The easiest way to get your posts out of the way, is to go through the forums and offer critique to other peoples work. 

Welcome and Hello.


----------



## WhichasaBeneat

I began my interest in writing while listening to music. I began to realize creative ways of writing such as influence one to feel on the situation written. I am here to progress by reading works from others.


----------



## jenthepen

Welcome tp Writing Forums, WhichasaBeneat. That's a gift; to be able to write in a way that allows others to_ feel _the meaning behind the writing. Do you write songs, poetry or prose - or, maybe, all three?

This is a great place to find inspiration and support. Take a look around and jump in with a comment when you have something to contribute. There are lots of things to do - writing challenges which are fun and a good way to hone those writing skills, creative boards where you can leave feedback for other members and a discussion thread for any aspect of writing.

You will need a post count of 10 before you will be able to post some of your own work, choose an avatar and add a signature to your posts. You will become a full member too and extra forums will open up for you at that point.

I'm looking forward to seeing you around the forums and also to reading some of your work soon.

jen


----------



## Olly Buckle

WhichasaBeneat said:


> I began my interest in writing while listening to music. I began to realize creative ways of writing such as influence one to feel on the situation written. I am here to progress by reading works from others.



Reading the work of others is a way to progress, though you can pick up a book and do that, but we also have a lot here _about_ writing, try 'writing discussion', or click on the 'Piglet's picks' link in my signature, there are links to some useful analyses and advice.

Edit; Sorry, writing that I got carried away and forgot to welcome you to the forum, welcome, I hope you have a profitable time here.


----------



## ickmonster73

My name is Jesse. I am 19 and I enjoy both reading and writing, I'm currently working on a story that could use some critique and fresh ideas. I'll be posting it later for all who are interested to see. It's good to be here.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum Jesse, you will need to make ten posts before you can show us your story, it helps us keep the spammers and such out. Reading through other people's stuf and commenting is a good way to do it, it puts the brain in gear and promotes goodwill that can pay off with return crit. when you do post your own work.


----------



## PiP

ickmonster73 said:


> My name is Jesse. I am 19 and I enjoy both reading and writing, I'm currently working on a story that could use some critique and fresh ideas. I'll be posting it later for all who are interested to see. It's good to be here.



Hi Jesse, welcome to WF. 

I notice you are a FoWF so the ten post rule does not apply. If you want to protect your first rights, I suggest you post your story to the Workshop. We also have a writing challenge 'The Mentor Monthly Challenge' which may be of interest  BTW, you will also have access to the Tavern


----------



## J Anfinson

ickmonster73 said:


> My name is Jesse. I am 19 and I enjoy both reading and writing, I'm currently working on a story that could use some critique and fresh ideas. I'll be posting it later for all who are interested to see. It's good to be here.



Welcome! I hope we can help you iron the wrinkles out. There's always a few, no matter how hard we look.for ourselves.


----------



## Meteli

My name is Heli, for most of the time. Some people use funnier nicknames. 

I was interested in stories even before I could write, my mother marked them up, and I drew their illustrations. One that still exist has everybody crying on graves. It got its influence from older versions of fairytales before Cinderella got her fairy godmother, so it is not just me being morbid before I even shedded my milk teeth. But I have to admit my storylines have been dramatic in the past. Now I'm a bit out of practise when it comes to writing fiction, though I've been taking notes about my dreams. I do wish to start writing fiction again, hopefully with better habits and more determination.


----------



## bazz cargo

Hi Heli, and the previous posters,
welcome to WF. I didn’t realise this thread was buzzin so loud.

Good luck on your journeys.
BC


----------



## charid

Hello one and all: This will be my first endeavor into forums and such. I'm not a writer but like to read, I think I'm pretty good at being able to figuring out may need to be said, and may recommend changes. Will look forward to assisting someone. Will be looking in the  Members only workshop.  Hope that I will be of some assistance .


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi charid, welcome to the forum. Help is always appreciated, some are better at expressing themselves than others, but none of us are perfect and it is good to get a hand putting one's ideas over. You never know, with a little experience helping others you may well find there are things you would like to say yourself, if so I have found there is nothing like a critical look at someone ekse's work to improve your own. Hope you enjoy your time here and look forward to seeing you about, all the best, Olly.


----------



## Olly Buckle

HI Heli, if you are writing fiction anything goes as long as you can make it work, so why not be a Drama Queen if that is what is in your head, better to tell it on paper than live it   The determination is entirely up to you, but you will find plenty of advice here about how to write.


----------



## bazz cargo

Hi Charid,
if you need a bit of help settling in, our purple clad mentors are there for you.

Good luck
BC


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Heli and welcome! I'm pleased that you have decided to take up writing again. Your ideas sound imaginative and original. I'm looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

If you need any help or advice don't hesitate to ask. 

jen


----------



## jenthepen

Hi charid and welcome to WF. We all love to get reader reactions to our work and so your feedback will be welcome. Take a look around all the forums and get the feel of this friendly and supportive place. You say this is your first time on a forum but don't worry, you will soon get the hang of it.

I'm looking forward to seeing you around and if you need any help or advice, just ask.

jen


----------



## charid

I thank you for the response and will look forward to this.


----------



## NoxiousLovexx

Hello!~ I just joined the forum today. My name is Shayna, and I'm 26 years old. I'm actually wondering why I didn't think of looking for a writing forum sooner, but hey, rather think of it now then never. I started writing back in high school, and during my first year of college (YA and fanfiction mostly) but have been in a very long slum due to depression for quite some time. I've decided the depression wasn't going to win, and I want to start writing again. I tried, and didn't get very far doing NaNoWriMo last year. I've started looking up bestselling lists for Young Adult novels and reading the books, as this is one market I think I've always been interested in. I enjoy fanfiction, fantasy, and romance as well. Harry Potter is my all time favorite fanfiction, and lately I've been reading a lot of BDSM-romance  titles on my Kindle.  I've been looking into self publishing and selling via Amazon kindle as well. I'm in home health care, so have a lot of time to kill most days, but don't have a laptop anymore. Yes, yes, I can use a pen and paper, and I fully intend to do so! I'm just glad to find a community, and completely welcome writing buddies or friends of any sort!


----------



## bazz cargo

Hi Shayna,
I hope you find what you are needing here. We don't just do writing, we do social and net working. It is remarkable how soon a bunch of electronically linked friends can mean so much to one.

Be warned, WF can be addictive. 

Curry night Thursdays, bring your own beer. 

Have an exploration and please join in. 

Good to have you around
BC


----------



## NoxiousLovexx

Thanks a lot! Oh, my, addiction could be quite terrible, whatever have I started? I really don't see how I didn't think of a forum, I spend the majority of my day at/near/around a device with internet! ahaha. I'm about to look around as long as the wifi is up x;


----------



## Olly Buckle

> I have a lot of time to kill most days, but don't have a laptop anymore. Yes, yes, I can use a pen and paper,


Been there, I found it really frustrating having to transcribe stuff from paper to digital when I got back to the computer and pretty soon started simply making reminder notes. That way not only was it more interesting writing them out in full, I also  found my subconscious had been working  on things in the meantime and it usually came out better than the original  idea.

Welcome to the forum, Shayna.


----------



## Blade

:welcome:Welcome to the forums Charid.

Being an avid reader certainly helps out with being a writer. Figuring out what is to be said is one thing but figuring out how to say it is a different thing. Hopefully you will be able to put them together both for your own benefit and that of others.

Please take the time to have a look around the board and see all that is going on and ask questions if need be. Good luck with your endeavours.:encouragement:


----------



## R. Mountebank

Kioara/Hello.
I'm an amatuer writer from the south Pacific. I have been looking for a forum/readers group for a while but couldn't find anything locally. I have much more time on my hands these days and would like to have a more active part in the writing community. Sooner or later somebody has to read your work right?
My chief interests are YA, fantasy and scifi but I do read a bit of everything.
I look forward to reading/writing/working with you.

Cheers

R.


----------



## J.J. Maxx

Welcome R. Mountebank!

We are so glad you found us!  As a first order of business, I would kindly ask that you send some of that South Pacific weather up here to New England! I'm tired of being cold and spring cannot get here fast enough.

Feel free to look around, poke around, take part in some challenges or just relax and spin the proverbial yarn with us!

I too enjoy fantasy and sci-fi, with a strong leaning toward YA so I believe we will get along swimmingly. 

If you need anything, don't hesitate to drop a PM (Private Message) to one of us mentors, or any of the helpful staff around here. We are always here to answer any questions you might have.

Again, welcome! 

Cheers.

~ J. J. Maxx


----------



## R. Mountebank

Cheers J.J

The weather hasn't been great down here either sorry (cyclone season). At least I can't complain about snow...
I would appreciate any help I can get. 
I have written a first draft of a YA fantasy novel (104000ish words) and would be keen for critique, especially regarding tone, theme and characterization.
I fear that it may be a bit two dimensional or light in some areas.
I have sent it to a professional MS assessor but she can't start until next month.
I will post some chapters as soon as I'm allowed to under forum rules.

Thanks agian.


----------



## J Anfinson

Hi R.

You'll be able to post stuff after you make ten posts, at which time your user title ought to change to"member" fairly soon thereafter. All we ask is that you make those first ten posts good ones, by which I mean not short "I liked it", "That's awesome", etc. Reviewing other peoples work is preferred, and usually it helps ensure others will comment on your own work once you post it.

Welcome to WF.


----------



## bazz cargo

Hi R,
there is a thriving procrastination section where you can network until your heart is content. 

I hope you find what you need
BC


----------



## W.Goepner

R. Mountebank said:


> Kioara/Hello.
> I'm an amatuer writer from the south Pacific. I have been looking for a forum/readers group for a while but couldn't find anything locally. I have much more time on my hands these days and would like to have a more active part in the writing community. Sooner or later somebody has to read your work right?
> My chief interests are YA, fantasy and scifi but I do read a bit of everything.
> I look forward to reading/writing/working with you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> R.



Hi R.
I hope we get to know you well enough to not be stuck with R. as your name.  
I am not a mentor, moderator, or even a supervisor, I like you am only a member. I will offer you advice I found works for getting through your ten posts, and into the WF community.
Head over to the writers workshops, where others have posted some of their works for critique. Give some honest feedback to their works, before you know it you will have made your ten posts.
As Bazz stated, honest feedback is preferred with something more than a one word comment. Even if you discuss the merits of another's critique, it is helpful to the writers. Because the opinions of many help us define what we write. 

Hope to see some of your work soon.

Bill


----------



## rondacaudill

Hello Everyone,
My Name is Ronda Caudill. I am 46 and hold a doctorate in Education. I have been writing for a while but have only been published since 2012 consisting of 4 novels (2 paranormal romance, 2 mystery thrillers), 3 short stories (2 paranormal, and 1 erotica), and 2 children's fantasy.  I look forward to connecting with you.


----------



## J.J. Maxx

rondacaudill said:


> Hello Everyone,
> My Name is Ronda Caudill. I am 46 and hold a doctorate in Education. I have been writing for a while but have only been published since 2012 consisting of 4 novels (2 paranormal romance, 2 mystery thrillers), 3 short stories (2 paranormal, and 1 erotica), and 2 children's fantasy.  I look forward to connecting with you.



Greetings Ronda! We're glad you're here!

It's not every day we receive a visit from someone with such extensive writing experience and it is wonderful. I hope you decide to stick around and share some of your wisdom and talent with people such as me, who still dream of being published. You can check out some of the links in my signature or feel free to ask any one of the staff lurking around here. (Careful, they tend to hide around corners and yell 'BOO' at unsuspecting wanderers!)

Short stories are my cup of tea so I look forward to bending your ear and talking shop!

Again, welcome!

Cheers.

~ J. J.


----------



## samanthalouise

Hello!

New member here.

My name is Sam. I'm 23 years old. Currently in the process of editing (for the 400th time) my first novel. Of course, each time I think I've finished editing it... I change my mind.

Anyway! I've never been a member of any forums or such, but I think it is pretty great that writing forums exist. I'm excited to interact with other writers!


----------



## Firemajic

samanthalouise said:


> Hello!
> 
> New member here.
> 
> My name is Sam. I'm 23 years old. Currently in the process of editing (for the 400th time) my first novel. Of course, each time I think I've finished editing it... I change my mind.
> 
> Anyway! I've never been a member of any forums or such, but I think it is pretty great that writing forums exist. I'm excited to interact with other writers!




Welcome Sam.. Arrrgggg..  Ahhh I feel your pain about those rewrites.. sigh.. pesky things... and of course writers are never really satisfied with their work...lol.. And of course, we shouldn't be.. that is what keeps us improving and perfecting our craft.. so--good on you! Good News! You will find mentors ready to keep you from going crazy.. lol. Explore WF.. You will find inspiration, dedication to our writers... and you will have a blast! Peace always... jul


----------



## bazz cargo

Welcome all,
to the ball.

It is good to have fresh blood
I hope you find what you need.
BC


----------



## Blade

:hi:Welcome to the forums samanthalouise 

I guess 400 re-writes could be considered quite prolific if you saw them all as separate novels. At some point you will get what you want, or possibly abandon it, but in any case the effort is bound to be a learning platform for future efforts.:thumbl:

Please have a good look around the board and see all that is going on and ask questions if need be. Once you get 10 posts in the non-entertainment areas you can post some of your own stuff in the appropriate areas for comment from other members. Good luck.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Sam, good to have you with us. What type of novel have you written (and rewritten?   )

Once you get settled in you are going to love it here. It's unbelievably inspirational to be around other writers and interact with them. Take a look around and join in on a few discussions or leave a short critique on a few pieces on the creative forums. Your thoughts and comments will be welcomed and it's a great way to get to know the friendly folk around here and for them to get to know you. 

Have fun and I look forward to seeing some of your work on the boards before too long. If you need any help or advice don't hesitate to ask.

jen.


----------



## W.Goepner

samanthalouise said:


> Hello!
> 
> New member here.
> 
> My name is Sam. I'm 23 years old. Currently in the process of editing (for the 400th time) my first novel. Of course, each time I think I've finished editing it... I change my mind.
> 
> Anyway! I've never been a member of any forums or such, but I think it is pretty great that writing forums exist. I'm excited to interact with other writers!



First for some bad humor. 

Of course you are a new member, otherwise you would not be posting here. (Bad Bill bad!)  While comedians go hungry I attempt to be funny.

Editing is a hard practice, 400 times is enough, it is time to let someone else read it and try to help you. Take a look in the Beta readers section when you get the chance.

We as a group of writers from many backgrounds, look forward to hearing from the new folks also. At least I know I do.

Welcome.

Bill

PS. If you head into the prose workshops and comment on the pieces people have there for critique you will find your 10 posts fly by in no time.

I am only a member like you but I like to greet new members also.


----------



## McGuillicutty

Hi,

My name is Dee and I suck at introductions. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Darkkin

McGuillicutty said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Dee and I suck at introductions. Nice to meet you all!



'Allo.  :hi:


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Dee, I'm glad you decided to join us. What type of thing do you like to read, and write? You will need to make 10 posts before you can post any of your own work but that needn't take long. Check out the creative boards and jump in with a comment or two whenever you feel you have something to add. We all love to get as much feedback as possible and your contribution will be appreciated. Take a look at the writing challenges and the discussion forum too - there's always something interesting going on.

We are a friendly and supportive bunch of writers and you'll feel at home here in no time. Have fun and if you need any help or advice don't hesitate to ask. I look forward to seeing you around.

jen


----------



## PolyVista

Hello, here's a short story to give you a brief gist of myself....
_
   The duel was epic. Sword clashed against sword in a dance to the death where only one could live and claim victory. When the golden globe cast no shadow, El' thére swung high his blade and- 
"_Jon! Could you take out the garbage for me?" 
_The battle must be fought another day. Now, it's garbage time._ _There would be plenty of time to write later now that my undergraduate in philosophy is done... just need to balance my preparation for my English job in Korea with everything else I need to do like getting my future organized. Perhaps in Korea I'll be able to figure out what I "really" want to do. Meanwhile I think I'll check out this neat site my Brother mentioned to me...
_


----------



## SamLeitner

Hello. My name is Sam. After 2 long years my first book is out, the second is in final edit and the third is in work. I have learned a lot and still have much to learn. I learned that writing a good story is not sufficient to get it read by the public, no matter how good it is. There is some magic fairy dust required on the outside of the book to make it successful.  l look forward to discussing reader psychology, first impressions, and setting the hook.

What I learned in correct writing skills I will share. Some very simple edit passes can bring a dull story alive.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Jon, great idea to introduce yourself in your writing style! Now you have me wondering who this very sensible brother of yours might be.

I'm guessing you probably know how this site works but, just in case, you need to rack up a post count of ten before you gain full membership and can post samples of your own work, choose an avatar and customise your profile. Get posting because I'm already looking forward to checking out the stuff you write.

Have fun and I'll see you around the forums (after you have completed your domestic chores, of course :wink: )

jen


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Sam and welcome. Wow, you've been busy!

Check out the discussion forum where you'll be able to start a conversation about readers' response and all the other topics that you mentioned. It should provoke some pretty interesting ideas and observations.

I'm looking forward to seeing you around the place - and your critiques will be appreciated on the creative boards.

jen


----------



## HelloSweetie

I guess it's silly to say I'm a newbie, since I'm introducing myself...

I'm Cait. :hi: I've been for-real-writing since I was 13, so fully half my life. I'm a Southern Lady with no ability to make biscuits worth a spit, although I make a mean sawmill gravy to go on them. I've taken about a year off of writing to work through some crap, and I'm missing my one true love pretty desperately. 

Hoping to find some tips and tricks to getting back in the game, and maybe some help with getting my stupid YA urban fantasy trilogy thing in shape - it's been a WIP for longer than I've known my fiancé. It needs to get out of the WIP phase and start moving forward.

Thanks! Off to read some other writers' works.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Cait, I'm glad you chose us to help get back into the swing of writing. You'll find plenty of tips and friendly advice here and check out the mentors monthly challenge if you'd like some personalised critiques.

You'll need to make ten posts before you can post any excerpts of your own writing but that's pretty easy to do. Just leap in with a comment or two when you come across a thread that interests you and you feel you have something to add. Any critique that you make on the creative boards will be appreciated because we all love to get as much reader reaction to our work as we can. It's a great way to get to know other writers too and they'll likely remember your input and reciprocate when you post work of your own.

Anyway, relax and have fun and I'll see you around the forums.

jen


----------



## ChildOfGod

nvm


----------



## J Anfinson

ChildOfGod said:


> I came here to get help. I do not know what I am not allowed to do here in regard to posting until I get my nine posts.



Hi there, ChildOfGod.

The easiest way to answer your questions is to direct you to the *New Member FAQ's*. There you will find answers to just about anything you may be wondering.


----------



## -xXx-

Hello all.
I have spent the better part of the past week reading some of the work posted in the SciFi forum.
Micro-minis are one of my favorite form challenges.
I have stumbled upon the works of Pietro, and have been working through those 5 pieces.
I am hopeful my schedule next week will permit me to post comments for 10 of the works I've read.
I am humbled.
This is awesome!

-xXx-
(pronounced TriPlex or mudpuppy)


----------



## TKent

Welcome mudpuppy. We are so glad you are here! So do you write sci-fi or multiple genres?


----------



## jenthepen

Mudpuppy - what a great name  welcome to this happy and inspirational place.

If you like scifi you will have plenty of company around here. We have quite a few really talented people in that genre as you have been discovering. It's great to welcome a new member who arrives with a plan to post comments; all writers thrive with feedback and your contributions will be appreciated and likely reciprocated when you begin to post your own work.

If you need any help or advice just contact one of the mentors (names in purple, like mine) and we'll do our best to help.

jen


----------



## sexyy_muggle

Hi everyone,
My name is Kayti. I'm 20 years old, from Arizona. I just started writing a few months ago, but have really come to enjoy it!
I'm already close to finishing my first book with the help of my awesome mom.

Hope you enjoy your day and nice to meet you all!


----------



## -xXx-

Hello TKent, jenthepen et al.

Thank you for the warm welcome.

I don't know what to say about my writing.
I would suppose that I write multiple genres/styles,
but that implies that I am successful enough
with my writing to classify it.

SciFi has been influential throughout my life;
not in just the 
"oh.my.goodness.i.never.thought.of.that.before"
kind of way or as permission to use outlandish,
fantastic, "futuristic" things in my storytelling.
SciFi has changed my approach to living, repeatedly.
yay, Yay and YAY!

Thank you for your generous offer of feedback and
help.
-xXx-

ps I do have a nasty habit of writing in lowercase.
It's a carry over from my love of programming.
I will try to be mindful of how that clashes with
convention and ease of reading.


----------



## Blade

:hi:Welcome to the forums sexyy_muggle

I really like your user name, it will make an impression I am sure. You must have taken well to writing if you have a book almost finished after only a few months. I am sure there are some authors around who are afraid that they will never finish their first effort.:cower:

In any case have a good look around and ask questions if need be. After you have 10 posts in the boards outside of entertainment you can post some of your stuff in an appropriate area for other members to see. Good luck in your efforts.:encouragement:


----------



## Bevo

Hello all!

New here hailing from Toronto Canada where it finally warmed up.

I have always loved writing and have 50k words into a novel over the last year but recently discovered a true joy or passion in writing. My life revolves around bicycles, I race them, ride them, train on them and relax with them, now I write about them.
Right now I am working on a book of 7 short stories all with motivational topics around real rides or races. Writing like this is like reading, I have no idea what comes next, great fun.

This looks like a fun place to hang out and learn, questions coming soon!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi, Bevo. Writing is fun isn't it? Anyway look around and get to know us a little.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Bevo and welcome. What a great idea to combine your two loves and write about cycling!

There is a Writing Discussions thread where you can ask all your questions and you'll discover that this place is full of friendly and helpful people who will be glad to offer all the advice they can. Anyway, have a look around and don't hesitate to join in with a comment or two when you feel you have something to contribute to a thread - all writers thrive on feedback. 

Have fun and remember, as soon as your post count reaches 10 you will be able to post some of your own work for critique.  

jen


----------



## SethVonDoom

Hi, my name is Seth and I'm here to write interesting things and chew bubble gum...and I'm all out of bubble gum.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

No bubble gum? And we wanted some too :lol:

Anyway, welcome to the forums, Seth


----------



## EnglishmanRob

Hi! 
I'm Rob. I'm an English Teacher, and own my own small language school outside Kiev, Ukraine. In my spare time I write poetry and fiction. I'm very bad at finishing my longer stories, so I am on here hopefully to get some feedback and motivation to keep writing. 

I'm happy to answer any questions you have, and look forward to boring you with my bad poetry.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Rob, your user name would imply that you re an ex-pat rather than having English as a second language, not that it matters, both are to be found here, as well as any number of bad poets, you are in good company. Welcome to the forum, have a good look round, there is plenty of variety here, from  motivation to distraction.


----------



## EnglishmanRob

Thanks for the welcome! 
Yes, I'm an ex-pat, not a Ukrainian national. I'm originally from Hastings, East Sussex. Maybe that's close to you, Olly?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Did someone say bad poetry? 

*Introduction horn*

Greetings. Another Rob! I've lost count of how many Robs we have here now...


----------



## SocratesIsMe

Hi people of this gigantic universe that one can't put a mental number to it 

Socrates is not my real name, NO but as we are in the zone of this huge complicated unity called the internet than YES that is my name. I'm just a regular person that really enjoys writing, I have no qualifications in the writing department and without going to classes I think I can learn so much more on here and that's something I plan on doing. I did go through a writing class in college which helped me a bit but that's as far as that goes. I am reading "John Lilly's The Scientist" at the moment, it's an awesome book .

Contributing to the forums will be something I look forward to.


----------



## Olly Buckle

SocratesIsMe said:


> Hi people of this gigantic universe that one can't put a mental number to it
> 
> Socrates is not my real name, NO but as we are in the zone of this huge complicated unity called the internet than YES that is my name. I'm just a regular person that really enjoys writing, I have no qualifications in the writing department and without going to classes I think I can learn so much more on here and that's something I plan on doing. I did go through a writing class in college which helped me a bit but that's as far as that goes. I am reading "John Lilly's The Scientist" at the moment, it's an awesome book .
> 
> Contributing to the forums will be something I look forward to.


Hi welcome to the site, if you want to learn you can do it on all sorts of levels and in all sorts of ways here, have  good explore. Contributors are always welcome.


----------



## King187

This seems to be the place for an introduction. So I'm king and I'm intrigued by the writing process I have many ideas to share here and I'd love to hear feedback. I'm very new to all of this.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, King! :king:

I'm fairly new as well, but it's a friendly website where you can be sure of good tips to improve. I'll look forward to seeing your work. Do you have a favourite genre?


----------



## Sinister Cutlass

Hello all - I'm new.  Sinister Cutlass is an abbreviation of my pirate name, given to me by close friends from my workplace about 8 years ago.  I'm hear to share some original short stories, and to seek out ways to improve them beyond simple grammar/spelling editing.  No one has ever sufficiently taught me about the structures a literary work might have, and how knowing about and utilizing such structures and other tricks, one can optimize expression.  I hope to find good advice here.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, Sinister Cutlass! I'm sure you'll find some answers here. I'd be curious to know your full, unabbreviated pirate name ...

HC


----------



## Pluralized

Sinister Cutlass said:


> Hello all - I'm new.  Sinister Cutlass is an abbreviation of my pirate name, given to me by close friends from my workplace about 8 years ago.  I'm hear to share some original short stories, and to seek out ways to improve them beyond simple grammar/spelling editing.  No one has ever sufficiently taught me about the structures a literary work might have, and how knowing about and utilizing such structures and other tricks, one can optimize expression.  I hope to find good advice here.



Welcome, SC! That's got to be the best possible user name ever. Congrats on joining up!


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Sinister Cutlass and welcome. You are right, there is a lot more to writing short stories than simply getting the spelling and grammar right. I think you'll enjoy being a member of this site because all these tricks of the trade can be picked up along the way as you share ideas about writing, have a go at some of the challenges, give and receive critiques and so on. It's not like learning at all, just fun and enjoyment.

Take a good look round the forums and join in whenever you see something of interest. You need to build up a post count of 10 before you get full membership and you'll then be able to share some of your own writing with us. 

Tell us a bit more about yourself - what sort of stories do you write? As you'll see, as you look around, we have a wide range of interests throughout the forums so you are bound to find some examples of the type of thing you enjoy.

Have fun and keep posting! 

jen


----------



## Indelible_Bink

Hi, I am a new member here. Bink is short for Binkley. I received my degree in writing with a business focus, but I also love writing poetry. Sadly, I have not written anything in over a year, and would like to get back into writing regularly. 

The first time I can remember really pursuing creative writing was in middle school when my best friend convinced me to join the weekly writing club; later the same year I found out the position of Poet Laureate exists, and I was captivated by the idea that I could one day write poetry for Congress. My career focus has since shifted primarily towards content writing for business and marketing purposes, but I would love to get back to writing just for me (and maybe compiling a few more poems, just in case I ever try for Poet Laureate in the future). 

I also love group writing and have always found RPGs to be both a personal indulgence and a great way to get creative ideas flowing. Since I have been away from creative writing for so long, I could definitely use a jump-start. I am also looking forward to reading the creative works of other members. 

Thanks! -Bink


----------



## musichal

Hi Bink!  Welcome to the forum!  We have very active poetry forums, with contests and lots of friendly poets to share with.  We look forward to reading your critiques of our works, and the chance to critique yours, which you will be able to post after you make ten qualified posts (which is easy to do).  A simple "I like it" isn't what we're looking for, but an "I like it because..." will get you in quick (some of us like "I'd change this because..." even better).  I wasn't writing that much myself, but since finding this wonderful place, I've had a rather prolific period going.  We do try to inspire one another, so it seems - judging from your comments - that you're in the _*write*_ place with the _*write*_ stuff (yes, groan).  So look around and join in the fun, and if you have question, ask any of the mentors.


----------



## TKent

Welcome Bink. Love the screen name. Hope to see some of your writing here soon


----------



## Rob Dorsey

Ms Kent,

    Sorry but our wires must have gotten crossed. I'm not Bink.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

TK was replying to this person, Rob

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...rself/page46?p=1867989&viewfull=1#post1867989


----------



## Dae

Hi. I'm Randi. I have been writing for as long as I can remember--mostly short stories and poetry but I have also been working on a novel. I LOVE reading and writing, because they help me cope with... life. which is life-y, if anyone can relate to that. well... not sure what else to say but I can not WAIT to start reading other people's works. :hi:


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, Randi! You'll find a veritable feast of reading material here. I hope to see some of your own works in the weeks ahead. :thumbr:

HC


----------



## musichal

Hi Randi, welcome to WF!  This is a great place to read and to share.  We look forward to getting to know you.  After you make ten valid posts you'll be able to set an avatar and a signature, and more forums will open up to you.  Critiques of prose or poems, and joining in writing discussions count as valid posts.  Also you will be able to start your own threads then.  Posts in the games sections and procrastination central don't count toward the ten, but are fun and give you a chance to meet us, and vice versa.  This is a fun site full of friendly people.  If you have any questions ask a mentor - that handsome devil on the left side of your screen has his name in purple with mentor written underneath, so we're easy to spot.  Have fun!


----------



## W.Goepner

Hi Randi, I am Bill. I am not a moderator or a supervisor, I am nothing but a humble member such as yourself. 

I can offer advice to help with your ten post requirement. Go to the workshops, read some of the pieces there and comment on what the author has written. In this manner you show your support and also get to know the other peoples work.

Have fun and enjoy the forums.


----------



## KLJo

What is the purpose of the 10 posts before full access?


----------



## KLJo

Not complaining, just curious. I'd like to take part in the Colors of Fiction thread, but apparently I need three more posts.


----------



## musichal

Avoids spam and bots, mainly, I think.


----------



## musichal

KLJo said:


> Not complaining, just curious. I'd like to take part in the Colors of Fiction thread, but apparently I need three more posts.



You can do three more easily and quickly.  Commenting on poems in the Poetry section counts, and not a lot of reading is required for that.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

It's also because we want people that actually want to be here. Too many times we'll get people on making what we call a bunch of fluff posts just so they can post their story and never be heard from again. 

And, KL, you only need one post now so find something that interests you and make a comment. It might take a few minutes for the permissions to kick in but after ten posts they always do


----------



## asigmon

Greetings fellow writers!

My name is Ashley and I am a hard working 28 year old female (I'l be 29 tomorrow actually).  I work a regular 9-5 job where I assist parents in enrolling their students in school.  For a while I was going to school for fashion design, but I have come to realize that sewing is merely a hobby that I enjoy and as soon as I make a career out of it, I'm just going to be unhappy.

Last year a good friend of mine and I have started to work on a book together.  We have most of it mapped out but we are not sure how to end it.  Hopefully we can figure it out soon because I really love the characters we came up with.  In high school I wrote a lot of terrible poetry.  Now I just listen to other on youtube or I read them.  I like when I can relate to others works, but I also like seeing things from a different perspective.

Recently I have been working with another person is start up a new company.  To make sure I don't break any rules, I will not provide the name of it here or links, I'll save that for the designated area where I CAN post that.  Basically we are starting a publishing company but its not being run in the traditional sense.  Like I said, I'll talk more about that else where.

I am a kid at heart, but when given a project, I go all in and focus all of my time and energy into it.  When I am not working, reading, sewing, or working on the new company, I like to cook and play games (both board games and computer games).  I have also traveled to London and Wales to meet friends that I made over a role play site, and we have been visiting each other every year.  This year everyone to coming to me and my friend's (the one I am writing the book with) area and we are planning a trip to New York.

So yeah.  I think that about covers it!


----------



## TKent

asigmon,

Welcome to WF  Your publishing company sounds very cool! This is a great site to ounce ideas around. Lots of creative gray matter here so take advantage of it! Hope to see you around a lot more!


----------



## PiP

Welcome, Ashley. If you have any questions regarding links and advertising please don't hesitate to contact one of the forum supervisors or admin. We are here to help :=)


----------



## MysticDragon

Hiya everyone, my name is Mystic and I have been writing for awhile now, since I was 13, that was almost seven years ago.  
My first interest was poems, I could write poems left and right when I first started.  Truth be told I was completely awful at it but at that point and time I didn't care, I just literally wrote to my hearts content.  Not long after I started writing poems I got into drawing, more specifically anthros and dragons.  I was practicing till late at night to try and make the perfect drawing and I would wake up early just to start drawing again.  Then a few years goes by and I realized that most of what I drew was not posted at all, and I wanted them to be critiqued really bad because nobody was critiquing any of my stuff because I had to have a membership so I put it in the title in all caps.  A few days later I'm reading all these wonderful constructive critiques, then I run upon a troll, and he trolled three of my pictures all dealing with the same character and he demolished my drawing spirit.  I didn't draw for years after, I lost all confidence in myself to make a decent drawing.  I still never gave up writing but I never posted any of my stuff anywhere out of fear.  Now suddenly because of a very special friend, I have some confidence, confidence to draw and to write.  Still to this day though I will not post my work on the internet unless I have it copy-written (which I have no clue how to do).  Now I am interested to pursuing a career as an artist, and maybe a welder or even a linguist, or more likely than not, an animator. I just graduated from high-school in the class of 2015 and currently working on an abundance of short stories with all genres in mind.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi MysticDragon; I love dragons and the stories surrounding them, for example, that they are the only creatures that cn lie in the languge of magic.


> I will not post my work on the internet unless I have it copy-written (which I have no clue how to do).


Generally speaking you can establish copyright by publishing something, so put it up  on the internet and there is a dated copy showing you had it first, you will find threads here where people go into it in much more detail, but most people's experience is that they worried far more about copyright than they needed to when they first started writing. The problem is more finding someone who will publish your work than stopping unauthorised people doing so 

Trolls we do not tolerate here, critiicism, yes, that can be helpful; trolls no! If you see any behaviour of that sort hit the little triangle with the exclamation mark on the right hand side of the symbols at bottom left of the post (Sorry if that is a bit confusing , but you should see what I mean). That reports it and the moderators will deal with him very thoroughly (Don't ask, it is too gruesome   )

Welcome to the site, I hope you have a great time here.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

We only chain 'em up and starve 'em for two days before we start the whippins.

The only hard part is choosing... bullwhip, or nine tails?


----------



## J Anfinson

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> We only chain 'em up and starve 'em for two days before we start the whippins.
> 
> The only hard part is choosing... bullwhip, or nine tails?



Now now, let's be honest. They do get water after two days but we don't give them solid food for eight. Actually it can't be called solid, so much, as it's just horribly outdated cans of Slimfast that have begun to gel. And if all the whips are in use they get waterboarded until one is available.

BTW, welcome aboard, everyone!


----------



## musichal

Actually, the congealed Slimfast wasn't half bad.


----------



## TKent

Mystic,

Welcome to WF! I hate that you had a bad experience but hope that WF will revive your faith in forums. We have a mighty fine group here and a very active visual art community in addition to writing and poetry. Hope you stick around!


----------



## MysticDragon

Thank you TKent, but I have one other issue, I write pretty dark and or very graphic scenes of, well pretty much everything, Or at least I try unless I'm writing a short story.  I guess you could say I'm more on this forum to learn more about writing than to actually post but I would like to show off my work.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi, Mystic. It's good to have you here.

You will need ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central before you can post any of your works for critique. Also if you need help with any writing please don't hesitate to ask any of the mentors. They're easy to spot. Their names are in purple


----------



## MariaMaxwell

Hello,

My name is Maria and I have been writing stories for years. After years of hard work, I published one of my stories. Now the challenge is trying to promote it.


----------



## TKent

Yay for you Maria! Welcome to WF. I'd highly recommend checking out the publishing forum. There are some great threads there with things our members are doing/trying


----------



## John T. K.

Hello all,

Hope you all are having a good holiday weekend. New to this site. I'm just starting to write as a full time hobby and have self published a couple things. I definitely have a lot to learn about writing and the self publishing game. Looks like an active forum and I'm stoked about that. Looking forward to talking about writing here. Take care and have a great one.

John


----------



## DesertPrince

Hello 
My Name is Khalifa from Oman.
Writing is a hobby i left for sometimes..
Ready to write again


----------



## am_hammy

John T. K. said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Hope you all are having a good holiday weekend. New to this site. I'm just starting to write as a full time hobby and have self published a couple things. I definitely have a lot to learn about writing and the self publishing game. Looks like an active forum and I'm stoked about that. Looking forward to talking about writing here. Take care and have a great one.
> 
> John



Hey there John, welcome to WF! Glad you joined us, and we hope you enjoy your stay here. We always try to be as active as possible so it's pretty exciting that you seem to want that as well. There's a bit about self publishing that has been discussed before if you wanna take a look around the writing discussion boards, and check out everything else as well. Get to know us a bit!



DesertPrince said:


> Hello ��
> My Name is Khalifa from Oman.
> Writing is a hobby i left for sometimes..
> Ready to write again ��



Hey there Khalifa! Welcome to WF! Glad you could join us! Hopefully you will find some motivation and inspiration here to kick you back into writing gear. Take a look around, maybe enter a contest or two. They definitely boost the creative juices! So definitely explore, get to know us a bit and hopefully we can help you turn writing into more than just a hobby.


I'd encourage both of you to get involved as much as possible, throw in some critiques and really get cozy. In order to post any of your works you need to reach ten valid posts(excluding word games and procrastination central posts), then you can show us your stuff and even update your profile with an avatar and a signature. If you need any help or advice, there are mentors with the bright purple names that can help you out. 

Happy exploring to you both and see both of you around the boards! ^_^


----------



## DesertPrince

@am hammy 
Thank you for the fast response and the great welcoming
I will surely browse around to see how things go here


----------



## Grizabella

My name is Ellen and I've been writing for as long as I've known how so that's a really long time. I'm 69 years old and have 30 years of sobriety as of May 5th, 2015. I've raised 6 kids, mostly as a single parent and without child support help. (Don't try this at home---you'll be lucky to survive it. lol ) Four of the kids were from my marriage and 2 were grandchildren. Both are grown up now and one has a son. I raised the first four as a single parent, as I said, and the grandkids I raised as a widow for most of that. My husband passed away when the girls were 5 and 7. I got the first grandchild when she was less than 24 hours old and the second when she was 5 weeks old. In total, counting the grandchildren of my heart who were brought into the family by marriage, I have 14 grandchildren and 5 great-grandchildren. 

I could ramble on and on, but I won't put you through all that. Currently I'm beginning to write again. I took a hike away from it for the most part while I was raising the girls. Whatever time is left to me in this life will be spent writing and my goal is to publish a first novel and a memoir type of book. I've had a very difficult life and for years people have been saying, "My god! You should write a book!" so I'm going to do that and more.

As I was growing up, writing was my only friend. Maybe others will empathize with this because writing was their only friend, too. If so, then you know what I mean.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi, Ellen. Welcome aboard. I'm glad to read you're doing well. Hope to see you around on the forums


----------



## Arthur

Hello, my name is Arthur. I'm 24 and I've been writing in various capacities for just under 10 years. Mostly I have done roleplaying in various capacities, admittedly mostly erotic but I'm not here to share or partake in that (especially since it is against the rules). From time to time I have written stories, or the first few chapters at least, to try and expand and improve my writing skills. I feel as if I have learned enough now to be able to share it comfortably and be able to advise and critique other writers too. I use writing to escape and distract myself as my career and life could not be further away from what would be stereotypical.

 I look forward to hopefully being a constructive and helpful member of the community.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Arthur and welcome to Writing Forums!

Glad to see you read the rules, Ha! so you'll know about the ten post rule? I see you already have a post count of five so you are halfway to getting full membership when more forums will open up to you and you will be able to choose your own avatar and signature as well as post some of your own work for critique.

This is a fantastic community - friendly and supportive and I think you'll enjoy being a part of it. What sort of short stories do you like to write and have you ever tried your hand at poetry? I only ask because poetry is my passion at the moment, I still enjoy reading pretty much everything though.

Anyway keep posting, have fun and I look forward to reading some of your work very soon.

jen.


----------



## ReginaM

Hi fellow writers,

I'm Regina. I have been writing off and on since I was about 10 years old. A few years ago, I decided to get serious about it. I have been looking around the interwebs for ways to make connections with other writers and I'm so glad I found this forum.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Hello, Regina, and welcome to the forum!

This is an excellent community--I've been here roughly two weeks, and these are some of the most supportive people I've come across to date.  You'll no doubt be told about the Trial of the Ten Posts--it's basically a way for the moderators to determine whether you're in it to win it.  In order to become a full member, all you have to do is make ten valid posts in the forum (Procrastination Central and Word Games don't track post counts, so anything you post in there won't count toward your posts), and you'll be able to edit your profile and settings, and post your own content.

The Trial is _remarkably _easy to get over and done with.  I recommend checking out the Writing Related boards, where you can give your input in discussions, or the Challenge Section.  If you're feeling froggy, though, go ahead and jump in and critique the works that other authors have posted around.  You don't have to be an established member to give insight, and authors are always looking for a fresh pair of eyes.

You'll have ten posts under your belt in no time.  Looking forward to seeing what you have to offer!  See you around!


----------



## John T. K.

Hello,

Good to be here. I do not know why I did not post here first. My forum etiquette has waned over the years. Haven't been active in a forum for many years. I also haven't been a very active writer for many years.  I'm 46 and I'm starting pretty darn late as far as writing is concerned (minus a brief spell in college while I got my English degree 25 years ago. The "being a writer" part didn't pan out. Probably due to zero life experience). 

I figure one is never too old to start a hobby. The best part of writing for me is how I feel after writing something for two hours or even twenty minutes. I feel great. Cathartic. Even if it turns out (a lot) that what I wrote was a bunch of crap, I still feel great. This is the main reason I have been doing it these last six months or so. Also, I think I just need a creative outlet. Why not put that ancient degree to use?

I would like this to turn into a serious hobby at a minimum. I know I have a lot of work to do. 

Looking forward to dropping by some more. Thanks for reading.

John


----------



## Darkkin

Welcome the forums, better late than never.  (_Ghostwriting isn't all it's cracked up to be!_)


----------



## John T. K.

Thank you.

And oops. I just realized I already posted my introduction. I just found it when I scrolled up. When I looked earlier, I looked in the profile area at all threads I was active in and didn't see this one. Oops.


----------



## jenthepen

ReginaM said:


> Hi fellow writers,
> 
> I'm Regina. I have been writing off and on since I was about 10 years old. A few years ago, I decided to get serious about it. I have been looking around the interwebs for ways to make connections with other writers and I'm so glad I found this forum.



Hi Regina, I'm glad you decided to join us. What sort of thing do you like to write?

This is a great place to meet with other writers and find support, inspiration and fun. Take a look around and jump in whenever you find a thread that interests you. The challenges are worth looking at - a quick way to get you and your style recognised and also a great way to connect with other members.

Anyway, have fun and I look forward to seeing you around the boards. The mentors (names in purple) are here to help or advise if needed.

jen


----------



## Olly Buckle

John T. K. said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And oops. I just realized I already posted my introduction. I just found it when I scrolled up. When I looked earlier, I looked in the profile area at all threads I was active in and didn't see this one. Oops.



It's okay, they allow the occasional error   Forty six is not too late, I didn't find the time until I was sixty, this is a good place to improve, lots of good threads of information and advice and friendly people to crit your work when you wish. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dave Billig

My name is Dave. I am an editor and graduate student from Orlando, Florida. Anyone looking for critiques or to discuss their work one-on-one feel free to message me.

I began writing fiction in the seventh grade, poetry in high school, and have recently transitioned to writing and illustrating my own comics.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum, Dave. You will have to make ten posts before you can post on the main creative boards for crit, that is pretty easy, using them to build some good will by giving crit yourself is a good idea. It helps keep the spammers and nonsense at bay is why we do it. This is a big place, grown a lot since I joined, and there are various places that should be of interest, have a good explore round, investigate things like 'groups', I am pretty sure You will find a place to suit your needs somewhere here, as well as a fair bit of entertainment along the way.


----------



## musichal

Hi Dave, sounds as though you may want to consider volunteering as a Beta reader in that forum.  Also, don't overlook our challenges.  Jump on in and participate!  If you have questions, ask any Mentor.


----------



## RileyGardner17

Hello all! New to this forum, just joined about a minute or two ago!

Really needing some inspiration on writing as a whole, so I'm hoping to find that here. Also wanting to find friends, colleagues, read some amazing work and help others as well. In strong need of advice and help in all sorts of things at the moment.


----------



## Lewdog

RileyGardner17 said:


> Hello all! New to this forum, just joined about a minute or two ago!
> 
> Really needing some inspiration on writing as a whole, so I'm hoping to find that here. Also wanting to find friends, colleagues, read some amazing work and help others as well. In strong need of advice and help in all sorts of things at the moment.



Welcome to forum, I'm one of the nicest people you will find here and I always follow the rules.  You should too.  Make sure you check them out.  I also drive a nice car and date a super model.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Welcome, Riley!  This forum's certainly what you're looking for!  Everyone here is friendly and supportive, it's a wonderful community.

You'll be able to post your own content after you complete the Trial of the Ten Posts, which isn't all that hard to complete.  I suggest going over to the Writing Related section, where there are plenty of discussions and research questions for you to weigh in on.  You can also check out the friendly Challenges put forth by Mentors and members, or, if you're feeling up to it, go ahead and start critiquing other members' submissions!

If you need any help, feel free to ask, there's always someone willing.  Looking forward to seeing what you've got for us!  See you around!


----------



## GVictoria

Hi! I like stories and I hope to be able to learn new stuff and improve my writing


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome GV! You've chosen the right place for writing and improvement ... :thumbr:


----------



## Blade

:hi:Welcome GVictoria. 

I am sure you will find lots to read and discuss on these forums. Once you have 10 posts in the non-entertainment areas you will be able to post some of your own stuff for comment. Have a good look around and ask questions if need be. Good luck with your writing.:thumbl:


----------



## RileyGardner17

Straight and to the point. Welcome GVictoria! I'm new here as well - nice to meet you!


----------



## Darkkin

Welcome, welcome writers, one and all.  We have an amazing deal for you today, yes, quite the deal on this very fine day.  Ten posts, (word games not included), will see you into the Old Hat Club.  Yes, the Old Hat Club, aka, members, includes a customised avatar, a signature of your very own, and the exciting ability to start threads!  All of this can and will be yours for the price of Ten posts!


----------



## Shi

Hello all. I am not yet twenty, a music student in a non-descript junior college somewhere in the lush jungles of Southeast Asia. Through joining this forum I want to write better, and that is all.


----------



## LeeC

Welcome Shi, and I hope you find WF a beneficial experience


----------



## jenthepen

Hello Shi and welcome. Your writing is bound to improve if you hang around this place! It's full of friendly, helpful people and lots of opportunities to share and try your hand at all kinds of writing-related fun. See you around the forums. 

jen


----------



## Blade

:hi:Welcome aboard Shi.

I think you will find lots here that will interest you. We have written material to read as well as fun and games, discussions on writing as well as critiques and comments on posted work.:eagerness:

Please have a good look around the board and ask questions if need be.8) I am sure your writing will improve with a little exposure and practice.:-k


----------



## The48HourAuthor

Hello fellow writers, I am new to the forum (first forum, in fact) but I am not new to writing.  I have self published 7 books in the last two years and can't seem to get all of the information out of my head.  Sounds crazy I am sure...  Anyway, I look forward to rooting around and meeting some good people, getting some insights and generally learning more about writing and how to get better at it.

Cheers, 
Bo


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Greetings, Bo!  This is a great community, very supportive, very warm and welcoming.  I'm sure you'll enjoy your time here!

The way things work for new members, you've got to pass the Trial of the Ten Posts (basically, you have to make ten valid posts--basically, anywhere that isn't Procrastination Central or Word Games--before you're allowed full membership).  Once you've accomplished that, you'll be free to upload your own content and set up your profile.

I suggest heading over to the Writing Related section of the forum, where there are plenty of discussions to weigh in on. You can also jump in and critique work submitted by other members.  They appreciate that kind of thing, and it always helps to have an extra set of eyes, you know?  So, get out there and get active!

Looking forward to seeing what you have to share with us, see you around the forum!


----------



## LucyLumen

Hello everyone, I don't know if I can call myself a writer, since I'm more of a reader. I'm actually trying to start something now, but so far things are kind of generic. I'm 22, but I'll be 23 soon, and I'm one of those college students still unsure of their future career, but for now I'm studying Veterinary Technology. Writing stories of any length or even just brainstorming ideas helps with the grind and disappointment of the job hunt and the scarcity of my current one. I also love astronomy as well as the written word along with TV and movies, and I hope that I'll get along with most if not all of you. I look forward to reading your work as well as you reading mine. 

Farewell for now.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Greetings LucyLumen; all creative works are welcome here, great or small ... 8)


----------



## oceanographer

Hey guys! I'm new to Writing Forums, and am a student planning to study math or chemistry primarily--but am also very interested in writing and reading. I mainly write flash fiction and now and then I try to work on an ongoing attempt at a novel, but sometimes I write articles, poetry, and other stuff. I love space, ocean life, and cacti, and I'm excited to start sharing work here!


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Lucy, welcome to WF. It's great to have readers around here! Everyone loves to have their work read and discover how it comes across to other people. Don't be shy - let people know your thoughts and reactions every time you read something that catches your attention - feedback is like oxygen to writers.  Be warned though, experience suggests that it won't be long before you are inspired to start writing and submitting your own work. The challenges are a great place to start. 

Anyway, take a good look around the place and have fun. Oh, and good luck with the job search! Many years ago, I used to work in veterinary research which was interesting but a little too upsetting to be enjoyable. I think veterinary technology sounds better and more immediately beneficial to animals though, to be honest, I'm only guessing what it entails. :scratch:

jen


----------



## jenthepen

Welcome to WF, oceanographer! I'm excited that you write flash fiction. I try that now and again and I enjoy the discipline of it and having to choose every word so carefully. Poetry too! Better and better! I'm looking forward to reading some of your work as soon as you have your first ten posts and get full membership. At that point more forums will open up for you too.

Meanwhile, get busy around the forums. There is the writing discussion forum that's fun and informative and also the challenges if you can't wait to submit! Don't forget to leave a critique or two around the creative forums. Your contributions will be appreciated and it's the quickest way to get to know us and make friends.

Looking forward to seeing you around the place. Have fun!

jen


----------



## RayEver

Hi all,
I'm a 50 year old who can't stop scribbling in a notebook. 
The G2 feels so good in my hand and the keyboard feels so foreign.  
Somehow posting a message is difficult and yet I can't stop the words from flowing on paper.
Hopefully I'll get to 10 posts so I can share.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Welcome, Ray!  Can't wait to see what you've got to share with us!  If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask, and I'll see you around!


----------



## lipsy

Hi all,

I'm Jac and like many of you on this site, I like to write. I have a passion for anything Zombie like! I am currently two years into a novel that I detest but love at the same time. I am a mummy and friend to my adorable children, and wife but martyr to my beloved husband. 

:cheerful:


----------



## gcallan3

Hello, I am 50 years old.  I dreamed as a youngster to write a novel and it has taken me this long to finally get busy.  I started a year ago with a simple statement.  That statement has flourished and my story is now over a million words.  I am glad to hear of others like myself and much more accomplished individuals are giving their time to help us new to the written word.  My name is Gary.  I greet all of you.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi, Gary. I'm just a little older than you and I've only recently started writing as well.

Once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own signature and avatar.

We also have the mentors in purple here that can help with your writing needs or to help you navigate the forum.

So relax and get to know us a little. I think you'll like us.


----------



## Blade

:welcome:Welcome to the forums Gary.

There are some advantages to starting later as a writer namely having a lot of reading and life experience behind you. At least at this point you should have a pretty good idea of what you are interested in and what you aren't which is something of a head start on things.:encouragement:

Please have a good look around the boards and ask any questions if need be. Good luck on your writing endeavours.


----------



## Coop

Hi Everyone. This forum looks very interesting. I'm Bob and I started writing later in life. I self-published a YA SyFy novel - The Antares Codex and just finished the first draft of the sequel to this book. I live in Tucson, AZ and am an active member of the Oro Valley Writer's Workshop. Looking forward to learning as much as I can.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Bob and welcome! That's an impressive output - two novels written already - you'll be an asset around the forums with your experience of self-publishing. Take a look around and don't hesitate to jump in with a comment or two whenever you find a thread that interests you. I expect you know, from your Writer's Workshop, that feedback is like oxygen for writers so any posts that you make will be appreciated and likely reciprocated when you start submitting your own work.

If you need any help with finding your way around, or have any writing related questions, you can pm any of the mentors (they're the ones with names in purple, like me.)

Anyway, have fun and I look forward to seeing you around the place. 

jen


----------



## jenthepen

lipsy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm Jac and like many of you on this site, I like to write. I have a passion for anything Zombie like! I am currently two years into a novel that I detest but love at the same time. I am a mummy and friend to my adorable children, and wife but martyr to my beloved husband.
> 
> :cheerful:



Hi Jac and welcome to WF. You sound like a busy lady! How many children do you have?

Well done for sticking with the novel. I think we all tend to develop a love/hate relationship with long writing projects but it will be worth all the pain in the end. 

This place is marvellous for keeping you inspired and excited about writing. There are so many talented and generous people around here that it's almost impossible not to grow as a writer, just by being a part of this community. Take a good look around and join in by posting on a few threads. You should be able to find some stories that interest you on the fiction forum.

Anyway, jump right in and get to know us. I'll see you on the forums!

jen


----------



## am_hammy

Coop said:


> Hi Everyone. This forum looks very interesting. I'm Bob and I started writing later in life. I self-published a YA SyFy novel - The Antares Codex and just finished the first draft of the sequel to this book. I live in Tucson, AZ and am an active member of the Oro Valley Writer's Workshop. Looking forward to learning as much as I can.




Hey there Bob! Welcome to WF! It's never too late to start writing. I'm sure you'll have a lot to contribute here, and congrats on publishing your book and well on your way to publishing a second. That's a huge accomplishment.

I only experienced workshops for a short time in college and I found them to be very rewarding experiences. I've been wanting to get involved with some locally but it seems there are no writers to be found at the moment haha. Please take a look around, find a couch, and get cozy. Get to know us a little. Happy exploring and looking forward to seeing you around on the boards ^_^


----------



## FWriter

Hello. My name is Christine, but I'm known as FemaleWriter in other areas  online.  I'm in my mid-30s and happily married with two cats.

I obviously love to write and tell stories, but I don't think I've ever finished any of my stories.  I tend to either get distracted by new ideas or I lose interest in the one I've been writing.  I've participated in NaNoWriMo since 2005 (including Camp) and I find that I like writing under pressure, but now I have over a dozen unfinished NaNo stories.  Most of my stories are for my eyes only, for a number of reasons, but a few of the more recent stories could be shared one day.

I am hoping that this forum will help inspire me to do more with my writing.

:smile2:


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Hey, Christine, welcome!

Luckily, you happen to have stumbled onto us.  If it's motivation and support you're looking for, this is one of the best communities for it.  Well, it's been good for me, anyway.

You'll notice that you don't have access to everything right away, you'll have to complete the Trial of the Ten Posts to unlock full membership, but it's easy enough.  I suggest heading over to the Writing Related section of the forum, where there are plenty of topics to weigh in on, or you can try out some of our ongoing Challenges, which are great for experimenting or pushing yourself.  You're also free to critique work submitted by other members.  It doesn't matter that you're new to us--your input is still perfectly valid, so don't be shy!

Hope you find what you're looking for here, and if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.  Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us.  Incidentally, what kind of stuff do you like to write about?


----------



## Ariel

Welcome, Christine.  You'll fit right in.  We love all kinds of challenges.  

Maybe starting a little smaller will help you finish a story?  We have an excellent monthly contest where you'll receive feedback from at least three judges.  It's the literary maneuver and it has a word cap of 650 words based on a members-voted prompt.  It's a lot of fun.  Maybe you'll like it?


----------



## FWriter

Thanks for the welcoming tips AtleanWordsmith and amsawtell.

I'm mostly into fantasy, but I've also dabbled in science fiction and other genres.   The challenges sound like fun. :smile2:


----------



## Harper J. Cole

FWriter,

I'm a frequent visitor to our SF&F forum; I'll hope to see some of your work in there! 8)

You're evidently already an experienced writer, so I'm sure that you'll be able to leave strong critiques of other's work if it takes your fancy.

Feel free to send a message to any of the mentors if you have any questions.

HC


----------



## BlueCat

Hello Everyone!

I look forward to critiquing others' work! I have been a long-time lurker so I think that I am finally ready to introduce myself. 

I have been writing stories for as long as I can remember. In high school I started writing screenplays and I have fallen in love with that format of storytelling. My dream is to create something that will be made into an actual feature-length film. I can just see myself walking down a red carpet somewhere. 

I look forward to chatting with all of you!


----------



## Gala

Hello, 

I'm new, I guess, I'm a little bit shy, so I might not post very much, and I have trouble joining forums because I don't feel I belong here...but hopefully I can write a little and get some feedback. 

I'm almost 24, and I think I've always wanted to write to create something of my own. I decided I wanted to write a novel, because I've always loved stories and books. I have lots of ideas, just it's hard for me to finish my stuff or actually 'like' what I write without deleting it all. I had an incident some years ago where I deleted all of my writing on my computer, but then I had one story I really liked, and I accidentally deleted it... I was very upset... I tried to retrieve it but it was lost forever. So now I'm trying to regain all that I had and write without deleting. I hope this forum can help me. 

I guess that's all for now. >:I


----------



## J Anfinson

Bluecat and Gala,

Welcome. I hope we can help you get the most out of WF. The mentors are excellent at that, actually.


----------



## jessakittyface

Hello fellow writers.
I am Jessakittyface, I am 26 years young, I live with my 52 year old mother and my half sister who is 15. I have been writing short ramblings and short stories since I could hold a pen and type. My lack of spelling never really stopped me or being bullied for being different.
Right now I am not currently working on anything, but I am always thinking of new ideas.


----------



## belthagor

Welcome to the forums jessakittyface! Do you like cats as well?


----------



## jessakittyface

belthagor said:


> Welcome to the forums jessakittyface! Do you like cats as well?



I *LOVE *cats! I have three. ;-)


----------



## toz76

Hello! I'm Toz76, although everyone calls me Toz (toz is not my real name. It's a long story, actually...).

I've always enjoyed writing, and reading as well, so I expect I'll enjoy myself here.

I'm very young (14), but I have a lot of ideas and hope to gain some experience here. I feel like my writing is good, but could definitely stand to be improved. 

I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, Toz! You've come to the right place ... there's something for everyone here, whatever stage of your writing journey you are on. I'll hope to see some of your work cropping up on the forums! 8)


----------



## Ariel

Hi Toz!  What kind of things do you like to read and write?

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Teb

Wotcha folks, won't bore ya with a long winded intro so just call me Teb and accept my compliments on what I have seen so far on the boards, hope I can contribute to it all.


----------



## strawberry888

*Hello everyone*

I happen to register last week but got to post for the 1st time today! Hello everyone.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi strawberry, and welcome to WF. 

I see that you have already begun posting around the forums - that's great. Once you get ten posts you will find that new forums will open up for you and you'll be able to choose an avatar. 

What sort of writing do you like? 

Have fun and I'll see you on the forums. :hi:

jen


----------



## JDA_94

Hey everyone.

I'm James, I'm 21 and I live way down the globe in South Australia. 
I've been writing fanfiction for about 1 year now and I'm going to try writing a comedy as well as soon as I get the idea to paper. 

Of course I'm always ready to take advice on how to keep improving my writing.


----------



## W.Goepner

Hello James,

Advice from a fellow member, go into the forums Around the pros workshop area. Look at some of the other members writing. If you think you might have an idea on what they can improve or change give it out in a reply to post. In this manner you will go through your ten posts in no time. 

Oh and I almost forgot, Welcome to the wonderful world of the Writing Forums. Have a look around and enjoy your stay.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Welcome, James!

Unfortunately, you won't be able to see the Prose Writer's Workshop until you've completed the Trial of the Ten Posts.  It's really just an anti-spam measure we've got here.  Making ten legitimate posts in the forum will gain you full membership, which gives you access to new areas of the forum and enables you to change your account settings.

I suggest checking out *Writing Related*, where there are all sorts of discussions to weigh in on, or trying your hand at some of the *Challenges* we offer.  You're also free to jump in and critique work submitted by others, but you won't be able to submit your own until you've passed your Trial.  Don't worry, it's not as daunting as it seems.

If you've got any questions, don't hesitate to ask.  Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us, and I'll see you around the forum!


----------



## meli2235

Hey my name is Melanie and I write flash fiction and mainly young adult books. I'm not very good at critiquing yet but I do try.


----------



## Allysan

meli2235 said:


> Hey my name is Melanie and I write flash fiction and mainly young adult books. I'm not very good at critiquing yet but I do try.




Hooray! Someone else who writes YA finally! Happy to have you here, can't wait to see some of your work!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Hello and welcome Melanie! Another author sounds good!

What type of plots/genres do you write? 

Cheers!


----------



## W.Goepner

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Welcome, James!
> 
> Unfortunately, you won't be able to see the Prose Writer's Workshop until you've completed the Trial of the Ten Posts.  It's really just an anti-spam measure we've got here.  Making ten legitimate posts in the forum will gain you full membership, which gives you access to new areas of the forum and enables you to change your account settings.
> 
> I suggest checking out *Writing Related*, where there are all sorts of discussions to weigh in on, or trying your hand at some of the *Challenges* we offer.  You're also free to jump in and critique work submitted by others, but you won't be able to submit your own until you've passed your Trial.  Don't worry, it's not as daunting as it seems.
> 
> If you've got any questions, don't hesitate to ask.  Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us, and I'll see you around the forum!



Thanks for the correction. But isn't there a section of the workshops which the new people can respond in?


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

W.Goepner said:


> Thanks for the correction. But isn't there a section of the workshops which the new people can respond in?


To be perfectly honest, I'm not 100% sure about that one, and I might've put my foot in my mouth there.  Let me seek clarification and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I believe you may be able to post in the fiction, just not start a thread. The PWW as far as I know is hidden to new members more for reasons of protection from non-members more than anything else. Once the ten posts are made, the permissions should kick in shortly after.


----------



## soul_eater123

Hello. I'm an amateur writer (I may be better but I'm not sure) and I've wanted write since I was a small child. I'm still in high school (I only just started grade 10) and I'd consider my writer pretty good for my age. I started my first big writing project in grade 7, a novel that I'm not done editing called, "The Mind of a Psychopath". I recently finished the plot of it and have started other novel projects with other plot lines. I'll probably talk about the plots of all projects I'm working on in another forum post.

I'm signing up here mainly because one of my friends suggested I make some contacts within the writing world including going on writing forms. 

Anyways, I hope you check out my work once it's posted.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

I wonder if your name has anything to do with the manga... I'm still in high school myself but I graduate out next year. I'm Hiro-chan by the way. Welcome to the forum soul_eater!


----------



## Fillipi

lol


----------



## Olly Buckle

meli2235 said:


> Hey my name is Melanie and I write flash fiction and mainly young adult books. I'm not very good at critiquing yet but I do try.



Hi, welcome to the forum, practice does help, and I find it has helped me as much as those I am giving crit. to (More in some cases, but that is another matter). There is always a gap between getting knowledge and using it, giving crit is a good way to bridge that.

Hope you enjoy being here and look forward to seeing you post gain, Olly.


----------



## kasbar21

Hi everyone. I am a 27 year old aspiring writer. I have worked within the childcare industry for eleven years and am currently taking some time off. I am thinking about re-training, but I have my writing to keep me busy. It will be no surprise that my preferred area is children's fiction. I have attempted a few NaNoWriMo challenges and summer camps (and even won a few).  I am currently working on a creative writing diploma and loving it.


----------



## Björn U. B.

Hey! I discovered my passion for writing at the age of thirteen, when my Mum gave me an Edgar Allan Poe audiobook (I think it was "The Masque of the Red Death"). Since then I've been fascinated by tales of Mystery and Horror and have been in intense study of the works of Poe and Lovecraft (I almost like his style more than Poe's, though I think both are/were great writers). When I began making music and writing songs, fiction unfortunately was set aside for quite a long time. I rediscovered my passion for Fiction Writing , when I took some Creative Writing Classes at the University of Iowa in course of an exchange program. I especially came to realize how helpful it could be to get constructive feedback from other students. They revealed flaws of my stories that I would have never even thought about. Now that I'm back home, I miss that kind of rewarding review and I hope to find it here. I'm looking forward to be part of this community!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

kasbar21 said:


> Hi everyone. I am a 27 year old aspiring writer. I have worked within the childcare industry for eleven years and am currently taking some time off. I am thinking about re-training, but I have my writing to keep me busy. It will be no surprise that my preferred area is children's fiction. I have attempted a few NaNoWriMo challenges and summer camps (and even won a few).  I am currently working on a creative writing diploma and loving it.



Great to have you with us, *kasbar*. NaNoWriMo is a little too daunting for me; 1,000 words per day is pretty much my limit. 



Björn U. B. said:


> Hey! I discovered my passion for writing at the age of thirteen, when my Mum gave me an Edgar Allan Poe audiobook (I think it was "The Masque of the Red Death"). Since then I've been fascinated by tales of Mystery and Horror and have been in intense study of the works of Poe and Lovecraft (I almost like his style more than Poe's, though I think both are/were great writers). When I began making music and writing songs, fiction unfortunately was set aside for quite a long time. I rediscovered my passion for Fiction Writing , when I took some Creative Writing Classes at the University of Iowa in course of an exchange program. I especially came to realize how helpful it could be to get constructive feedback from other students. They revealed flaws of my stories that I would have never even thought about. Now that I'm back home, I miss that kind of rewarding review and I hope to find it here. I'm looking forward to be part of this community!



*Björn*, you've already given some strong critique for both fiction and poetry, which is appreciated! I hope to see some of your own writing in the near future ... 8)


----------



## boby

Hi, good people. My name is Boby Sharon. Show me some love. I just joined you noble writers. Cheers

AAAH FR:highly_amused:EDRIK i love the creativity

Lets scribble and write more

hi complete and finish which is which


----------



## jenthepen

Hi boby and welcome. We have plenty of love to share around here so start exploring the forums and joining in whenever you can. 

There will be even more forums to see once you have made ten posts - another good reason to scribble and write more!

See you around the place. Have fun.

jen


----------



## startandneverstop

Hi, people! I'm glad to be a part of this community and I'm eager to hear what people have to say, as well as share thoughts of my own! I've self-published two books and my third will be released soon.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Hi Startandneverstop!
I'm Hiro and welcome to the forum!  You'll get full access to the forum after making ten posts. This can easily be achieved by critiquing other's work in the various areas of the forum.
What sort of books do you write?
I hope to see your work sometime!


----------



## SAVAGEBELLA

Hello writing forum! I'm Bella, a writer hailing from the Pacific Northwest. A humanitarian at heart, my best work is on human interest stories although I've been known to write some scathing and carefully crafted political works. I'm interested in the experience of being alive and the roller coaster of emotions and how people process them. I like to listen to your stories and retell them through my own constellation of perceptions. I believe that "knowledge without mileage equals bullsh*t" and that mileage cleanses the lens of perception. From Blake to Rollins this world and beyond are my muse.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome *Bella*! We have sections for both fiction and non-fiction here, and will hope to see some of your works cropping up in them in the coming days!


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Bella, a savage humanitarian eh? lol

I think we should get along - I love studying the human condition too and like nothing more than putting in the effort to work out what makes people tick. It sounds like you are something of a philosopher too. We don't have a debating forum here but I like to incorporate a few of my pet theories into my poems sometimes.

Once you have ten posts you will be able to unleash your writing (be gentle with us :friendly_wink: ) and I'm looking forward to reading what you have to offer.

jen


----------



## pkflint

Hello everyone! My name is Piper and I'm a sophomore in college. I'm majoring in Communication Sciences and Disorders. In my free time I either play my guitar or write, whichever one seems more appealing at the time. I've been writing since second grade and only recently got into writing novels. I usually write paranormal or supernatural fantasy but right now I'm in the middle of trying to write a psychological thriller and I'm going to try to get it done during NaNoWriMo but I don't know how well that will go because this project is really difficult to write.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Piper and welcome. You sound super busy, I'm glad you found the time to join us. 

Take a look around and get to know us. Once you have ten posts, more forums will open up and you'll be able to choose your own avatar and stuff.

Have fun and I look forward to seeing you on the forums.

jen


----------



## arbutus

Hi I am arbutus. I am a theatre student and I want to start writing. I'm not very good but I'm just here to get some feedback.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Nice to meet you Arbutus!

Theatre? Nice. 

Do you write plays? Fiction? Poetry?


----------



## KMSlemons

Greetings to all fellow writers! I am KM and am an aspiring author. I have been writing for as long as I can remember, but sadly have never published. I tend to write like mad for months and then lose steam. Then, I am off to write the next idea(s) that pop into my overly crowded imagination. I have joined Nanwrimo this year as a motivation tool. I am hoping to complete the month with 50k words that I can add to, edit and polish out into a novel. Hoping I can make some friends here, learn new things, and perhaps make a buddy or two for Nano.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome! I hope that you'll find some inspiration here ... we have a separate forum for NaNoWriMo, where you can interact with others who are taking up the challenge.


----------



## Bill Williamson

Greetings, fellow writers!  I was hoping you could help me choose a category for my book?  I self publish on Amazon, and choosing the right category is difficult.

My book is about a domestic terrorist, born poor and angry, in California. He sets up a website on the dark web, offering $50,000 bounty on the heads of millionaires in California.

Poor people, struggling to survive, desperately risk everything to kill a rich stranger, if it means having enough money to care for their loved ones.

The story has a happy ending, as the state agrees to improve health care and education for the poor, if the murders stop.

It is dark in places, but not scary enough for horror.  In a few places it flashes back to moments in the terrorist's childhood.

Mostly, I make the point that ordinary people, under the strain of severe poverty, when offered a way out, buy killing a rich, uncaring stranger, will jump at the chance.  We are all potential killers, if given the right motivation.

What categories, and tags, would my book do best in?

I thank you all in advance for your helpful comments.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Bill and welcome to WF. We thrive on mutual critique here and your experience in having completed a novel will give you a lot of knowledge about the writing process that will be invaluable to some of our less experienced writers.

It's difficult to answer your question without knowing more about your book and the way you have approached the writing of it. Maybe you could ask your questions in the writing discussions forum.

Take some time to check out the creative writing threads and make a comment or two whenever you have something to add. All writers love feedback and your contributions will likely be remembered and reciprocated once you begin to post your own work. You will need to make ten posts before you can post work for critique. That won't take long and, once you have ten posts, more forums will open up for you and the whole experience of this place becomes more exciting.

I look forward to seeing you on the forums.

jen


----------



## RikWriter

Hi everyone.  I'm Rick and I live in central Florida.
I've been writing since I was 8 but the current course of my writing career started when I was a senior in high school.  I was doodling in math class (which I often did, which was one reason I got a C in that class) and I drew a futuristic looking commando and then came up with a story to explain who and what he was and what sort of society he lived in.
Fast forward a couple years to my sophomore year in college and I was talking to another student in ROTC class and came up with a plot for a military SF novel based on a couple of speculative science articles I'd read.  This was the 80s and I had no computer and didn't know how to type, so I started writing both books longhand on college ruled paper in a three ring binder.    Two separate three ring binders.  After a while, I concentrated on the military SF novel...well, concentrated may be the wrong word.  I was in college and had other things on my mind.
By the time I graduated, I had about 180 single spaced pages written of the military SF novel, and I took it with me to Infantry Officer's Basic Course at Ft Benning.  Then I left it in the dresser drawer of the Bachelor Officers' Quarters over Christmas and a maid threw it away.
I have to admit, it was just as well, since the backstory of the book depended on the continued existence of the USSR and they had fallen the same year I'd gone to IOBC.
After that, I sort of gave up on that book for a couple years and what writing I did was on the other novel, a cyberpunk/space opera story.  I got out of the army, got married, got a computer and decided to start seriously trying to write.  I finished both novels within a year and sent queries to agents.  I found an agent who wanted to represent me and she sic'ed three hard-nosed editors on me who forced me to ruthlessly chop my babies up and make them lean and angry.
Then she sent them out and I waited...for two years.  And no publisher bought them.
I gave up and both books collected cyberdust on a series of hard drives for a long time.
A lot happened in my life in that period.  My wife and I had two children, I started a long love affair with outdoor photography and did a lot of traveling and went through a series of jobs before settling on teaching.
Then I began to hear about self-publishing on Amazon for Kindle.  At first, I was very hesitant...self-publishing in the 90s had meant vanity publishing and carried a huge stigma of being a loser who didn't know he wasn't talented enough to be a writer.  Then I started to read about authors making serious money self-publishing e-books and I finally thought, "What the hell?"
I put both books on Amazon for 99 cents each with crappy covers I Photoshopped from a couple photos I'd taken, a minimum of formatting and an attitude of "at least someone else will read them."  Someone did.  30,000 copies of the two sold in the first year.  So I wrote a sequel to the military SF novel, and then another...slowly.  Each was over 150,000 words and each took a year to put together.  During that interim, I reformatted the original two books and gave them better looking covers and in general tried to be more professional about the whole thing, making a Facebook page, a blog and a twitter account for my writing.
Then I wrote and released a sequel to the space opera and am currently working on a third book in that series.
The great thing that self-publishing has done for me, besides helping out my bank account, is to make me treat writing like a job rather than a hobby.  For years it had been a hobby and I'd given it what spare time I had after everything else.  Now, I write every day and my focus is to expand the books I have on the market.
So, that's me.  Nice meeting y'all.


----------



## PiP

Wow, Rick. that is quite an intro! Welcome to WF and our writing community! You will find us  a friendly and supportive group so please join in and make yourself at home.


----------



## Syren Songs

Guess this makes me The New Kid in Town....for now anyway.

Um...not too sure what to say at this point. I've been writing on and off for years now. I almost had a couple of poems (possibly) published by Blue Mountain Arts. They were interested and wanted to do a market test, but the paperwork showed up just as I was moving and got lost during the move. My bad! Ooops! That was quite a few years ago and I never pursued it as I should have. More my bad. 

Fast-forward to the present. The writing bug is biting again, so I'm just scratching the itch a little and wondering whether it will lead to a full-out infection. Guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## LadsandtheClassics

Nice analogy.


----------



## Syren Songs

Thanks! (And thanks for the excuse to click the "thanks" button to see what it does.)


----------



## fourxaxmx

Well, lets see... I'm a writer, you know, obviously. I have been writing for years, but didn't really get serious about it until earlier this year. I wrote a couple short stories, and an agent stumbled across them, and tried getting me to publish. I wrote a book, but, decided to not go through with it at the last minute. Instead I've decided to self publish. I've just been cruisin' forums, gathering up as much info as possible on self publishing, and was writing with a partner. Unfortunately, he recently had some family problems, so he had to step away for a while. So, now I'm looking for another writing partner, and still trying to keep up on my writing. It's really cool finding a place like this, seeing the ideas, ambition, and struggles that everyone goes through. Guess it's one of those, "good to know I'm not the only one" situations. 
According to people that have read my stuff, I've been referred to as having an agressive narrative voice, can be vulgar, and obscene. But, meh, too each their own. My major influences would probably be Bukowski, Vonnegut, Poppy Z. Brite, and Dickinson. I used to be a musician, but alas, now i'm married and have a young daughter, so, yeah, stepped away from that. and now i'm just kinda droning on. So, anyways, nice to meet y'all, happy writing, and KCCO!


----------



## jenthepen

Hi and welcome! As you say, it's comforting to be around other writers and this place is full of talented and helpful people. I'm glad you've joined us. Have fun and I'll see you around the forums.

jen


----------



## ThatKidWhoDoesStuff

Hello ! I'm thatkidwhodoesstuff and i write things! My friend GuitarHiro97 told me about this website, and I'm exited to get started. My writings now consist of small thoughts, little ideas, and sometimes a chapter story. I also collect old retro video games and video game consoles, and I am an avid computer enthusiast. I am excited to meet all of you!


----------



## Ariel

Welcome, Kid.  I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi, Kid, I think you'll find a lot to do here


----------



## jenthepen

Welcome Kid! And kudos to GuitarHiro97 for introducing us to you.

You will have a great time here and find lots of inspiration to push your writing up to the next level. Have fun and I'll see you around the forums.

jen


----------



## ElizabethRenly

Hello Everyone 

I'm an aspiring writer, currently working on a fantasy series. Ideally, I would like to meet some other writers to discuss techniques and methods with, but mostly I am just looking for conversation that will inspire me! Although my main project is fantasy, I intend to dabble into many genres, such as thriller, mystery, romance, historical, memoir, etc....including quite a few novels that I have already planned. Is anyone else here into genre mixing?


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum, Elizabeth. Yes, when I find a new genre there is definitely a tendency to think to myself, 'I wonder if I could write in that way.' I am not sure if it is good practice, people look to an author for a particular style and genre, but it is certainly good fun, and feels like good practice.

Try 'Writing discussion' for discussion of techniques and methods, there are some interesting threads there. The conversations, I find, tend to be a distraction rather than an inspiration, but perhaps you are more single minded than me  

Anyway, as I said at the start, welcome to the forum, and I hope you have a good time here.


----------



## Lyov Berarch

Yo!

I was looking for a writing forum website based within our country but its nowhere to be found, then my curiosity brought me here.  I've read some H.murakami novels and literary works from local authors here, fond of anime series and movies with unique stories and i guess i'll be reading a lot of creative posts from this forum. My job isn't related to writing but i'm not sure if i have to pursue a pro career. My writing history began during my college years, I used to write my thoughts in my imagination only, yeah i'm that lazy then i realized i have to tracked all of those random thoughts of mine. One day my literature professor praised my poem, she said i had to shift course and pursue creative writing. I guessed she realized my potential but I never gave a serious a thought about it. After 6 years, maybe she's right writing is my zone and i have to learn more about it. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Lyov and welcome to Writing Forums. You don't need any qualifications to be a member here - except a love of writing and you already have that. 

I'm pleased that you enjoy poetry because I love it too. We have a really active poetry forum here, check it out and post a few comments when you see something you like. People love to hear readers' reaction and any contributions you make will be appreciated.

Once you have made ten posts you will find that even more forums open up for you and you'll be able to share some of your own work with us.

You'll soon feel at home and begin to enjoy the wonderful friendly and supportive atmosphere that this place has. Anyway, go explore the place and I'll look forward to seeing you on the forums soon. If you have any problems or need help finding your way around just send me a PM.

jen


----------



## Chessa001

I'm Chessa, I've written a lot of fanfiction and poetry, started a ton of book idea's and helped write minor unpublished works with friends. Currently I am working on a book, am looking for people to help with idea's and just to support.

I've never really done anything with a writers forum, so this is my first. I may not be on all the time, but as soon as I figure out this system, I'll get rolling.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi, Chessa. Have a good look through, there is all sorts of stuff here to help out all sorts of writers, or just to have fun. Post as you go and you will soon have the ten posts you need to create your own threads. Groups might also be a good place to look for support.


----------



## Chessa001

Thanks for the info! I'm super excited to be here


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I look forward to seeing your work in the fiction forums, *Chessa*! Send a message to me or any of the other mentors if you have any questions. :thumbr:


----------



## DedicatedPen

Hello WF Community. Great to find a place with such brilliantly, creative minds.  I'm CJ and I have been writing for about two years but have been an avid reader since childhood. I worked in corporate America for most of my life . The work I did before was life saving yet it caused a heavy strain on me. Now I am dedicated to forging my own path using my talents.  What I have found while writing is that it is not a release in the normal sense that people usually attribute to things such as hobbies, but instead it helped me become engaged more with the world than I ever thought possible.  

My first fictional book is currently with an editor and I am trying my best to stay patient. The feeling of the wait though is like waiting in the doctor's office for the diagnosis.  Arrgh!!! I look forward to engaging with others in this community and helping build quality content on the forums.  Let's get to writing!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, *DedicatedPen*, we're glad to have you! It sounds like you're already making good progress as a writer. Will you be sending your book off to a publisher once your editor's gone through it?

HC


----------



## W.Goepner

Welcome CJ, 

There is a way to get your 10 posts up so you can have your privileges activated. Go out and comment on the areas like the workshops. In these areas members have their work in progress or thoughts they need help with. Check them out and give comments where you think they would help the most. Please try not to get caught up in the practice of flaming, also attempt to make a statement rather than those one word critiques which, although may be nice, they do not help the writer to grow as much as helpful suggestions. 

We look forward to seeing anything you wish to share when the time comes. Stroll about and settle in, when you find a comfy spot have a seat and kick off your shoes. 

Welcome to the, Writing Forums.

Bill


----------



## DedicatedPen

Thanks for greeting I will look forward to being active on the boards.

@HarperCole. No I will go the independent route and face those challenges with a strong mind and will (hopefully I will pick up some great tips from others who have already published on this forum!)


----------



## PiP

DedicatedPen said:


> My first fictional book is currently with an editor and I am trying my best to stay patient. The feeling of the wait though is like waiting in the doctor's office for the diagnosis.  Arrgh!!! I look forward to engaging with others in this community and helping build quality content on the forums.  Let's get to writing!



Hi DedicatedPen, great to see you already have one book with an editor! What genre is your book?  Like all doctor's waiting rooms we have a great selection of reading material ... let me see... have you checked out our WF members, Author Interviews?


----------



## takadote26

I am takadote26. I have a few stories that I am writing and I am eager to make headway with them.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, *takadote26*! Do you have a particular genre that you like to write in?


----------



## takadote26

I like to write horror stories and fantasy stories with bits of science fiction.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi takadote and welcome to WF. Take a good look around and jump in with a comment or two whenever you find a thread that interests you. Joining in with discussions or leaving a few comments on the creative threads is the quickest way to get to know us and the contributions you make will be appreciated. Everyone loves to get a bit of feedback on their work.

Once you have made ten posts you will find that new forums open up for you, so get posting and I look forward to seeing you around. Have fun and happy writing!

jen


----------



## RHPeat

*An Introduction/ RH Peat*

Introducing myself:

RH Peat: I'm a poet and an artist. I'm a little shy of being 75. I've been writing poetry since 1962. I'm retired school instructor. I've been published in USA, Canada, New Zealand, Australia, Japan, & India. Most recently in an international anthology in England. I have 6 children and 9 grandchildren. I live in the woods on the Sierra's rolling foothills at 1000 feet. They say my home town in above the fog of the Sacramento Valley and below the snow of the Sierras. I grow fruit in a small terraced orchard which I tarraced. I have a lot of wild life in my back yard, both big and small. All this enters my poetry in different ways. 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## PiP

Hi RH, welcome to WF and our creative community. I also write poetry, or should I say 'try'. Either way it is my passion. It's great to welcome a 'seasoned' poet and hopefully in time you will share some of your work to the Workshop area (not visible to the search engines). I live in the National Park by the Ocean on the edge of nowhere so Mother Nature is also a great source of inspiration for my work.

Welcome aboard, any questions please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Gumby

Hi RH, I'm so glad you joined us, after all! You are most welcome!

I dabble in poetry, myself, rather I should say that sometimes it consumes me until I get it out there.


----------



## Ryufire

Hello there,
I'm Mario from Indonesia.  Currently I'm working as a content writer in an Australia based website.  This job is a new thing for me because I've never done it before.  My employer always say that my writing is using an Asian English. I still don't get what he meant by that.  But I still I try my best to get my work as what my employer requested.  I actually wish that someone here can help me to proofread my works.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Ariel

I'm not particularly sure what he means.  However, I'm sure that we can give you advice and help.  Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Hairball

Hello and welcome to all of you!

I look forward to reading your posts and you all will find a bunch of help here. If any of you have any questions, feel free to PM anyone here.

I believe you all will find it so enjoyable here you won't know what makes you happier: Posting your offerings and receiving thoughtful, encouraging replies, or reading others' post and thoroughly enjoying them.

That's been my experience, and we are glad you all have joined us.

Happy writing and reading, and again, welcome!


----------



## tjc5172

Hi everybody. I'm Tarique and I've been writing things since I was younger. I have my bachelors in English because I was never really interested in school other than literature and writing. I joined this forum in the hopes that it could provide me with some kind of relief as I generally feel quite anxious when I cannot write things down that I feel (I have a very overactive brain, I also love parentheses) so I hope this will help. You all seem very supportive from the posts that I have read and I would greatly appreciate feedback (and pay it forward) because no one in my life is really into reading and writing. I don't feel comfortable sharing my work usually so this is very exciting and nerve racking for me. Looking forward to meeting, sharing and reading with you all!


----------



## J Anfinson

Welcome. Sounds like you've got the right idea already.


----------



## James Hercules Sutton

I learned Latin and Greek at the Boston Latin School; English and American Literature at Brown University; and poetry at the Iowa Writers Workshop. After earning a doctorate in Higher Education, I served as labor organizer, lobbyist, and policy analyst for Iowa’s teacher union.
    My poems act on thoughts and feelings about my life and the life of our  time, nudge sacred wisdom, and monitor America’s shame and pride. Personae probe my time by probing theirs, to create points of correspondence with readers through shared culture. All create meaning and show heart and mind creating heart and mind. To create permanence and sting, I often use sonnets, the most objective of forms, to express the most subjective of feelings. I write to create Literature.  I live in Des Moines, Iowa USA with my true wife and hotrod  Camaro.


----------



## PiP

Hi James, welcome to WF and our creative community. If you need any assistance navigating the various forums please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## laijunchen

I'm a 29 year old student- ancient to still be in school without a doctorate, I know. However, I have finally settled on two areas of study. I'll be attending dental assisting at a trade school in January 2016 which will help me pay for the masters degree I want in English Literature. A slightly weird combination, but if you knew me, you'd know it fits. 
I'm a cat person and have had several since I was old enough to care for one. I love books possibly more than anything else. I love to read, hence the degree in English I am intending. I plan to be an editor at a publishing company when I'm done. I want to read for the rest of my life- that's how much I love books. I also love comics/manga. I love art (though I'm not a good artist myself), history, philosophy, and anthropology, but not enough to pursue a degree in any of them. 
I'm bipolar and OCD. I obsess over my own writing, amongst other things, like nothing else. I write to vent and express myself. I'm an introvert so human interaction is difficult, though not unwanted. 
I'm just starting on this website and I'm not sure what I'm going to post yet so I'll just wing it and see how things go!
Thanks.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, *laijunchen*! We've a wide variety of sub-forums, so whatever you wish to write - fiction, non-fiction, poetry - I'm sure that you can find a place for it! Feedback on the works of others is also appreciated, and you're evidently well qualified to do that.

I also suffer from OCD. I *wrote a piece about it* a few months ago; not the best writing, maybe, but it was for a contest with a strict word limit. Writing about mental illness can be good therapy, I find.

I'll hope to see your work cropping up around the site in the months to come!

HC


----------



## laijunchen

Thanks for reply and the link to the writing you did. I read several pieces and was inspired. I'm sure I'll get the hang of this eventually. Anyway, I agree with you about writing about your mental health. It can be cathartic, especially when you don't know others who have the same disorder or understand what you're going through. Thanks again for your response. 
~Lai Jun Chen


----------



## PaoloRuz

Hi all! Just wanted to introduce myself in order to get started


----------



## Olly Buckle

A good beginning, Paolo. Have a good look round the place, there is loads of variety here. Welcome in and hope to see you around.


----------



## Hawkeye

Hi, I'm Ruth. Poetry is the medium I have always found most natural, though I would secretly love to be able to write short stories. After a long dry spell I hope that joining this forum will refresh my creative instinct... Critiquing and constructively editing other people's writing is something I enjoy doing too.


----------



## W.Goepner

Welcome Ruth, 

Though I am not much more than a member here I like to respond now and again to the new folks. 

The best I can say is to look around, comment where you are able, this will get you to your ten posts quicker than hanging about the intro areas.

As to poetry, we have a fine poetry section, it is down that way just past the writers workshop. On the left I think. 

Enjoy your time here, we hope to be seeing more of you round and about.

Bill


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome *Ruth*! The Poetry section is one of our most popular, so I'm sure you'll find something there to inspire you. We also have short story contests; if you want a try you'll be very welcome!

Feel free to ask here if you have any questions. You can also message me or any other Mentor.


----------



## David1

Hello im David 28 frm scotland i write fantasy and i shall post a manuscript or to


----------



## Hairball

David1 said:


> Hello im David 28 frm scotland i write fantasy and i shall post a manuscript or to



Nice to meet you! Can you tell us more about yourself? I look forward to seeing you on the boards!


----------



## David1

well iv been writeing on and off for years now, i struggle with grammer and punctuation, and a bit of spelling, due to disabiltys but i have a love of writeing stories


----------



## Olly Buckle

hi David, welcome to the forum. Spellcheck can be a help, though it won't differentiate in cases like homonyms. Coming up with a good storyline can be very satisfying in itself though. Hope you have a good time here.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Hey everyone! I'm Anthony. In 2012, I graduated from the University of Connecticut (UConn) in Political Science. I pursued a thematic focus in International Studies and French. I graduated from high school as the first recipient of the Outstanding Six Year Student Award for enrolling (and successfully completing) in Spanish, French, Chinese and Arabic by graduation. Yes, language is life. In fact, in the words of Federico Fellini, "A different language is a different vision of life." I volunteered as a Conversational Partner with the University of Connecticut American English Language Institute (UCAELI) assisting foreign exchange students attending UConn. After graduation, I became a blogger for a dating and relationship advice blog which is now followed by 4,000 subscribers. I was hired with a temp agency to become a substitute teacher assisting students from 5th to 12th grade in the same childhood school district. Yeah, quite the reunion. I was later promoted (by being hired directly) through the Board of Education of East Hartford as a Bilingual Tutor. So, I am definitely going to encourage our community to write their hearts out from every linguistic and cultural perspective possible. 

I admire the supportive community here providing warm vibes and valuable insight throughout our writing endeavors for the years to come. I am willing to become an asset to the forums as well. I am an aspiring YA novelist for The Sensualist; A Voiceless Young Man's Struggle for Love. You will see my work (short stories, poems, excerpts, quotes) uploaded throughout your community in their appropriate threads within the upcoming months. As for a personal touch, now understanding my background in foreign languages and teaching the ESL community, I am currently dating Anaïs from Picardy, France. 

Thanks for your time, warm vibes, best of all wishes, and greetings.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, Anthony! It sounds like you've already familiarised yourself with our various sub-forums; I'll look forward to reading your work there. Any insights you have into the writing process will also be greatly appreciated, as will tips for new writers. :thumbl:


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Hi Anthony!

Languages seem to be your thing eh?  I like to learn languages as well! I focus on more European and Slavic languages.

Welcome to the forum!
Hiro


----------



## Edward Teach

Hello, I prefer to write under the alias Edward Teach. Actually I have just retired from General Electric and I hope to pursue my lifetime hobby of fictional writing. I am hoping to receive constructive criticism from all of you. I do not intend to write anything for profit but rather for personal recreation. I look forward to meeting many of you here in wonderland.
Sincerely, Blackbeard


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum Blackbeard/Edward, you will have to make ten posts before you can put your writing up, but you are not the only one who writes for recreation, have a look at Court jester's stories, he has been sharing his writing here for a while on that basis.



> I am hoping to receive constructive criticism from all of you.


That could be a bit overwhelming


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Edward Teach said:


> I look forward to meeting many of you here in wonderland.



Did somebody say Wonderland?

-Tips hat- 

We simply MUST have tea sometime.


----------



## sambot79

Hi, 

I'm an aspiring writer looking to develop my work, improve and hopefully build a career writing. So, far I've had a few rejections. But, that's part of the game I guess. Anyway, glad to be here and looking forward to learn, read everyone's stories and have fun!

Rodney


----------



## Folcro

I love rejections; there's an amusement I get that my work can be rejected yet Stephanie Myers and the chick who wrote 50 shades is selling mills. I can take that over being a millionaire myself.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

sambot79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an aspiring writer looking to develop my work, improve and hopefully build a career writing. So, far I've had a few rejections. But, that's part of the game I guess. Anyway, glad to be here and looking forward to learn, read everyone's stories and have fun!
> 
> Rodney



Hey Rodney! Welcome to Writing Forums! I hope we can offer you our invaluable resources through our brilliant community of creativity and innovation. Let us help you build those stairs required to climb up and become what you deserve to become. Rejected? You're not alone! Check out our Publishing thread to get first hand experience with the publishing process. I hope you enjoy your stay! Feel free to check out our writing groups here as well. 8)


----------



## RDeLajour

Hello everyone...my name is Raven and I've been an avid writer for ten years. I write novels, novellas, short stories, and poetry. I am hoping to make some writer friends since I don't have any and have been longing to make connections with other fellow writers. Besides writing, I am a voracious reader, love to cook, love nature, animals, photography, and traveling. I look forward to making new friends hopefully and checking out other people's work.


----------



## Hairball

Edward Teach said:


> Hello, I prefer to write under the alias Edward Teach. Actually I have just retired from General Electric and I hope to pursue my lifetime hobby of fictional writing. I am hoping to receive constructive criticism from all of you. I do not intend to write anything for profit but rather for personal recreation. I look forward to meeting many of you here in wonderland.
> Sincerely, Blackbeard



Let me get this straight. Your name, Edward Teach is one of a very famous pirate, right? Right.

And you're retired from General Electric, right? Right.

Folks, not only is his name that of a pirate, but General Electric manufactured, built, and installed many of the battery systems and electrical systems in many of our US Navy submarines.

As an Army Captain, I appreciate you very much. There is no way in hell I'm going to do duty on a submarine...and I thank you. GE has done wonders for us.

I look forward to seeing your posts, and welcome!

You start talking submarines, pirate, you die. Just saying.

Welcome! Glad to see you.


----------



## W.Goepner

RDeLajour said:


> Hello everyone...my name is Raven and I've been an avid writer for ten years. I write novels, novellas, short stories, and poetry. I am hoping to make some writer friends since I don't have any and have been longing to make connections with other fellow writers. Besides writing, I am a voracious reader, love to cook, love nature, animals, photography, and traveling. I look forward to making new friends hopefully and checking out other people's work.



Hello Raven, I am only a member even though it says veteran under my name, even so I like to welcome the new folks when I can.

It gets crowded sometimes around here, but there always is a seat or a stump by a fire to chat with someone. 

Now you are someone I also would like to know, you like many thing as most of us around this place. Take a stroll around the rooms, peek in where you hear something of interest, give a comment where you can, it will let us get to know you better, and before you know it you will have filled the requirement necessary to post your own works.

Don't simply hang around here it gets rather boring. See ya around and enjoy yourself.

Bill


----------



## Hairball

Welcome, all of you! Dive in and have fun and learn. 

So glad to see all of you!


----------



## DavidIR

Hi! My name is David Ritchie. I'm a blogger and a freelence technical writer with over 10 years of professional experience. I love my job because it's my hobbie.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

DavidIR said:


> Hi! My name is David Ritchie. I'm a blogger and a freelence technical writer with over 10 years of professional experience. I love my job because it's my hobbie.



Hey David! 

Welcome to Writing Forums! It's a pleasure to see another blogger around with invaluable experience to share with our community. Where are you from?


----------



## Aquilo

David :hi: 

Great to have you here!!!


----------



## Suppress

Hello my name is Kira and I'm a graduating senior at UC LA. Pleased to meet you guys!


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Suppress said:


> Hello my name is Kira and I'm a graduating senior at UC LA. Pleased to meet you guys!



Hi Kira, I'm Hiro!
Welcome to the forum!
Hope to see you around!


----------



## TKent

Hi Kira & David,

So glad that you found WF. Kira congrats on making it to the final stretch (at least of this part of the race). And David, there is a blog roll thread here that you can share your blog with us if you so choose: http://www.writingforums.com/threads/112131-The-Blogroll-your-blogs-and-web-pages


----------



## W.Goepner

Hi Kira and David.

Welcome to the wonderful world of the Writers Forum. You can pull up a seat and listen a while, or feel free to wander around the place. You might find a few doors locked until you manage to fulfill your ten posts quota. The best way to get those post numbers up is to go to the workshops, read what others have posted, then comment or critique as you see necessary. This allows us in the forums to get to know you a bit and helps you understand the navigation of the place.

I see Kira you managed to get your 10 posts done in the intro area. Well done, I wonder though how many ways is there to say hello? (Please I am teasing you) If you wish to now you can post your own thread. I do recommend you check out the other areas of the forum anyway. You might see something you feel needs a comment or two.

Now the two of you need to give us some more info. Like what is your favorite book or author. Have you written anything? Or maybe you simply wish to read. Let us know.

The Mentors, there names are purple, they can direct you and best help when it comes to different difficulties here about. Do not hesitate to ask them.

Once again Welcome. And we will see you around.


----------



## Cyndy_22

Hello there!  My name is Cyndy Lopez and I am currently a creative writing/English teach at a university in my hometown in Texas.  I received my Master of Fine Arts in Creative Writing back in May of 2015 after writing a full-length screenplay as my thesis.  I subsequently got hired at the same university and now, in addition to teaching there, I am also script editor for the literary journal based out of there entitled, _RiversEdge.

_I've loved writing all my life and am so grateful that I have a job where I not only get to do what I love on a regular basis, but I also get to pass on that love to younger generations in any creative way I can think of.

I look forward to discussing and sharing with all of you.  You all seem like incredibly lovely and extremely talented people.  Thanks for letting me join the fold!


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Hi Cyndy!

Welcome to the forum!!  You teach at UTPA? Cool!
Hope you enjoy it here!!

See you around the forum!
Hiro


----------



## W.Goepner

Cyndy_22 said:


> Hello there!  My name is Cyndy Lopez and I am currently a creative writing/English teach at a university in my hometown in Texas.  I received my Master of Fine Arts in Creative Writing back in May of 2015 after writing a full-length screenplay as my thesis.  I subsequently got hired at the same university and now, in addition to teaching there, I am also script editor for the literary journal based out of there entitled, _RiversEdge.
> 
> _I've loved writing all my life and am so grateful that I have a job where I not only get to do what I love on a regular basis, but I also get to pass on that love to younger generations in any creative way I can think of.
> 
> I look forward to discussing and sharing with all of you.  You all seem like incredibly lovely and extremely talented people.  Thanks for letting me join the fold!



Hello Cyndy,

Welcome to the Writers Forum. Here we have many ways of expressing the talents of our passion, Writing. I for one could more than likely overwhelm you with questions, and my need for help. It might not have been a good idea to let us know you teach creative writing right away, well me at least. 

If you have anything you wish to post of your own works, you might have noticed you cannot do so yet. It is the way the Admin has determined to weed out the lurkers and semi interested. The way I suggest you get to know the forum and its people is to head over to the *workshops* and look about. In this area members have post snips and more of what they would like help with. By going through and checking these over and offering ideas or some of your educated insight,(like the way I plugged that in there LOL) You can speed through you necessary ten posts to become a full fledged member. We also get the benefit of your advice and get to know you a bit more.

So please pull up a chair and sit a while, or if you prefer, take a stroll about the forums and peek inside the different rooms, maybe some piece or venue will catch your eye.

-edit-

I decided to go and check if I were giving the correct advice. Some had corrected me on this a long time ago and I did my usual of, "If they get close then It will help," the *workshops* are more for the members only for the safety of first rights, I guess. The best place to go visit is the Prose - Fiction area. Any of the rooms there from what I can tell are open to comment of the newly arrived. From now on I will send my greeting to the new members and advise them to head in that direction.


----------



## whycan'tIhinkofaname?

I am just a kid who wants to get better at writing so I'll be chatting loads till I get the new member restriction dropped and I can start


----------



## Schrody

You can start learning right now  Restriction is not preventing you in any way


----------



## PrinzeCharming

whycan'tIhinkofaname? said:


> I am just a kid who wants to get better at writing so I'll be chatting loads till I get the new member restriction dropped and I can start



Welcome aboard, *WCIHOAN*! It's a pleasure to see you around! We have a lot of kids here - figuratively speaking. I'm looking forward to your *ten *loaded conversations. If you need any assistance, we have a very supportive community standing by. No, seriously, they're right there drinking coffee. Yeah, see that one over there with the ... and they ... with their .... - yeah, stay away from them. Their baking skills aren't as great as their writing skills.


----------



## whycan'tIhinkofaname?

thanks for the support but I find writing is the best way to learn how to write. that sorta sounds like a contradiction or paradox


----------



## W.Goepner

whycan'tIhinkofaname? said:


> I am just a kid who wants to get better at writing so I'll be chatting loads till I get the new member restriction dropped and I can start.




Welcome to the wonderful world of writing, and the Writers Forums. Here You can be the god of many worlds and a character in many tales. Take the time to look around and enjoy the feel of friendship and family. 

I like you name by the way, I figured to use my name because of the same reasons. I could not think of anything better. 




> thanks for the support but I find writing is the best way to learn how to write. that sorta sounds like a contradiction or paradox



Welcome. 

First the ten post restriction is easy to go through. Head over to the, "Prose - Fiction" area and look about. In there you can read and comment on other peoples work, this will get you through the ten post restriction quickly. Please remember to give more than a one word comment, one word comments do not help the writer very much. Use your want to learn or get better at writing to be your guide to helping others and yourself. Be subjective, if a piece has a  curious area which you feel could use a revision, explain where, what, why, and possibly how it could be improved. I say possibly because some writers like leaving those curious areas for an aha moment later in the piece.

Writing is one way of improving your skill, but you should attempt to learn by example also. Meaning, reading is as fundamental to learning how to write, as a recipe is to baking. If you not only read what is written but look for the way in which it is written, in the case of the prose area within these forums, read what others think and see, try to understand what they see and commented about. You will become a better writer, by remembering what you have read. How do I come to this conclusion? I am 55 years old, I came to these forums to find help in cleaning up my first finished story two years ago. In that time I have learned a whole lot, but not enough. (ask any one here they will tell you) The thing is, this is what I have done and I entered the competitions to get a better point of view over the prose areas. Though I think I need to head back in there and reeducate myself.


----------



## ShamelessBrute

I'm a college drop out, job bouncing, down on his luck 27 year old guy. The only constant I've ever had was writing and doodling. I wouldn't say I'm great at either of these, but writing has been my only way of keeping sane. My mind is constantly in the clouds, and my dreams/nightmares can be more vivid then reality and I try so hard to write it all down. I'm hoping this community can help me accomplish something; finishing a novel, creating a weekly short story series, writing an epic, etc. 

Now the good things I guess. I live in the awesome North Woods of Wisconsin, it'd only be better if I was in Alaska haha. I can't wait to be a full member and hope I can give some good advice and get some as well. 

Just something to know about my work. Their fairly dark, and tend to have adult material. mainly the language and violence...I've had a dark life, I was orphaned at 11, and growing up the son of Romeo and Juliette (accept Juliette wasn't willing) I had a hard time with my family. So dark is my comfort zone. I can do happy, but they seem fake to me. Please do not be afraid to laugh at my humor, I understand it may feel wrong to laugh at them, but I won't be offended...it's kinda the point.

Yep, that's what I got on me. Well, I'm off to start reading and posting, hope we get along.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

ShamelessBrute said:


> I'm a college drop out, job bouncing, down on his luck 27 year old guy. The only constant I've ever had was writing and doodling. I wouldn't say I'm great at either of these, but writing has been my only way of keeping sane. My mind is constantly in the clouds, and my dreams/nightmares can be more vivid then reality and I try so hard to write it all down. I'm hoping this community can help me accomplish something; finishing a novel, creating a weekly short story series, writing an epic, etc.




Welcome to Writing Forums! I'm Anthony. Oh no! How far, or near, from completing your degree? The job market sucks all over the place. Good luck! You're absolutely right. While I was unemployed, I began blogging. I never expected to reach so many subscribers. I did it to keep my sanity. Ah, so you started a novel! Many of us here are always pursuing something, whether it be short stories to novels, so we will definitely assist you along the way. 



ShamelessBrute said:


> Now the good things I guess. I live in the awesome North Woods of Wisconsin, it'd only be better if I was in Alaska haha. I can't wait to be a full member and hope I can give some good advice and get some as well.
> 
> Just something to know about my work. Their fairly dark, and tend to have adult material. mainly the language and violence...I've had a dark life, I was orphaned at 11, and growing up the son of Romeo and Juliette (accept Juliette wasn't willing) I had a hard time with my family. So dark is my comfort zone. I can do happy, but they seem fake to me. Please do not be afraid to laugh at my humor, I understand it may feel wrong to laugh at them, but I won't be offended...it's kinda the point.
> 
> Yep, that's what I got on me. Well, I'm off to start reading and posting, hope we get along.



Wow, quite the background! I am glad you're as strong as you are today. Continue doing you! It's a pleasure to have you around. I am looking forward to beta reading your novel and critiquing other work that may follow. I wish the best of achieving all your writing endeavors here at Writing Forums. If you need anything, our members are lurking around and will answer promptly.

Enjoy your stay! 

_- hands over the keys - 

_


----------



## writingham89

I suppose I should post some kind of introduction here. My name is Adam and I've always had an interest in writing. I took creative writing in High School and again as an elective when I entered collage to study architecture. However, I never actively pursued writing as a hobby. I have puttered around with writing off and on for about the last five years and finally decided to quit screwing around and get to work on a project. I have an interest in manual typewriters and  do the majority of my work on a Smith-Corona Galaxy Twelve that I've managed to get cleaned up and restored to working order (except for the return spring on the de-jammer key lol). I'm joining here to soak up all the knowledge I can get my hands on, and for critiques when that time comes. For now, my future novel is only a pair of rough character sketches, but I see no reason not to take some others on what will no doubt be an amazing journey with me. 

Adam


----------



## PrinzeCharming

*Adam, *

You did it! You jumped right into discussion! Thank you for taking that leap of faith. Welcome to Writing Forums! I am also pursuing a novel. It's roughly 25K words so far. Here, grab a mop! The floors around here are constantly wet with knowledge. The puddles are completely sterile! Trust me. :^o Help yourself! If you need anything, we have an amazing community willing to assist you promptly. Enjoy your stay! 

- Anthony


----------



## callanb

PrinzeCharming said:


> *Adam, *
> Here, grab a mop! The floors around here are constantly wet with knowledge. The puddles are completely sterile! Trust me. :^o



I slipped in a puddle yesterday. Corked my knee, but 400 words fell out. So it wasn't a total loss. :razz:


----------



## PrinzeCharming

callanb said:


> I slipped in a puddle yesterday. Corked my knee, but 400 words fell out. So it wasn't a total loss. :razz:




Damn it, that wasn't deep enough! :evil:


----------



## W.Goepner

ShamelessBrute and Adam,

Welcome to the Writers Forums. 

Now the nickle tour is free, and the twenty five cent tour has left for the day. So you are stuck with me. 

Let us go this way and have a look about. Over here we have the writers lounge and the procrastination central. Chatting around there is not very productive but it can be fun. 

On the other side there is the work shops, now the folks around there take their work seriously and don't like being disturbed by new folks, so it is best to wait until you have you ten posts done. 

Now down this hall, titled "Writers Forum" at the top, we have the "prose - fiction" and the "prose - nonfiction" Areas at the far end, in here you are free to browse about, offer comments on the pieces you see. I found in this way, you get to know a little about the folks around here and with your comments we get to know you a little better also. Besides it helps get those nasty ten posts out the way.

When you feel like it take a browse, in the mean time the lounge is open twenty four seven, three sixty five, and you don't have to buy anything to hang around. 

See you round and about, and enjoy.

Bill

(and no I do not have change for a five)


----------



## writingham89

I have to say, it may take me some time to work through those first ten. I do more reading and writing than forum reading. Sounds as though I've found the right place through. I'll probably spend more time on the forum this weekend. Working second shift limits my time to work, sleep, and writing for the most part during the week.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

writingham89 said:


> I have to say, it may take me some time to work through those first ten. I do more reading and writing than forum reading. Sounds as though I've found the right place through. I'll probably spend more time on the forum this weekend. Working second shift limits my time to work, sleep, and writing for the most part during the week.




Hey Writingham, how are you? That's fine! Take your time. We're not worried about how long it takes you, but how you contribute to our community when you do.


----------



## CaseyK

Howdy! Lovely to have found y'all. I'm a suburban philosopher and a misplaced Texan currently living near NYC. I'm chasing the dream of being a full-time writer/playwright. Looking forward to being a member here. Cheers!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

CaseyK said:


> Howdy! Lovely to have found y'all. I'm a suburban philosopher and a misplaced Texan currently living near NYC. I'm chasing the dream of being a full-time writer/playwright. Looking forward to being a member here. Cheers!



Hey Casey! At first, I thought it was my friend Casey from Connecticut. I recently told her about joining WF. I am glad you could take the invite telepathically. It's great to have a philosopher on board and another New Englander! I hope we can offer you all the tools you need to pursue your writing endeavors. I am also looking forward to seeing you around. When you write nine more posts, you may share any literary work you have for critiques. 

Have fun! 

- Anthony


----------



## CaseyK

Excellent tour, Bill. Very informative. I think I left my coat in the lounge. Will you let me know if someone finds it?


----------



## CaseyK

Thanks, Anthony. I know Casey from CT. I don't know why she said all those mean things about you. You seem like a cool guy. ;-)
jk
It's only been a few minutes but I'm already feeling overwhelmed by the gracious welcome I've received. Can't wait to encounter more 'cool guys' like you.
Cheers!


----------



## W.Goepner

CaseyK said:


> Excellent tour, Bill. Very informative. I think I left my coat in the lounge. Will you let me know if someone finds it?



LOL Will do partner. What was the color?

And By the way, I am glad you read back a few posts. I was wondering if I had any catchy ways left to say welcome and have a look about. If I can think of any I will let you know. 

So kick up a chair and set a spell, give a thought to a catchy song or a way to say Howdy. We'll be waitin' to hear from ya.


----------



## Potty

Popping back for a bit, looking forward to catching up with everyone!


----------



## Schrody

You better be pooping here for a long time 











Yes, I know I wrote pooping. :lol:


----------



## John_O

Not new, just returning. Funny, I strayed away from this site and my writing suffered. I didn't realize how much motivation and inspiration I got from just visiting here, even if I didn't post. But you can bet your bottom dollar I will be here everyday from now on.


----------



## PiP

Hi John, great to see you have found your way back to the Green Lady!


----------



## Alfred

Hey, what's up I'm Alfred. I'm new here. Just thought I could go here post some stuff I wrote. That's pretty much it. I like doing detective stuff. So yeah.


----------



## W.Goepner

Alfred said:


> Hey, what's up I'm Alfred. I'm new here. Just thought I could go here post some stuff I wrote. That's pretty much it. I like doing detective stuff. So yeah.



Hey man welcome to the Writing Forums. By becoming a paying member, You have won the right to post most anywhere you like. At least that is the way I understand it. Still I recommend you take a look around and see what the forums has to offer. Read some of the pieces others have written and give some words of wisdom where they are appropriate. Now one word comments are frowned upon and slightly rude to the writer who is asking assistance. 

If you wish to post for the hope of seeing how well or not so well your writing is. This is a place to try. Remember we are a group who believe in helping each other. So yeah.

Might see you around.


----------



## kflowers91

Hey everyone, I'm Kira. I was looking for a place to introduce myself but couldn't find one. So here I am, in all of my glory! 

I'm looking for people to share my writing with, make friends, and role play with. I'm 24 and a blend of soju and bourbon (half Korean half American) and write mostly fiction and uninformed essays. 

I also sell moonshine I guess, so as not to betray the theme of this forum!

Sent from my 402SH using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva.scoutt

Hi there,

I'm Eva, just started to write the first book of a series of five and I was googling just to see if there are any forums where people could share their works to find meaningful insights and found you guys. 
Anywho, this is me.


----------



## Pea

Welcome Eva

I look forward to reading whatever contributions you make to this site. Best of luck, also, with your ambition, a series of novels is no small feat. I've struggled with even creating a single one.

I hope this forum can offer what you're searching for. I'm always around if you need some help, advice or even just a friendly chat.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Hey Kira and Eva! 

Welcome to Writing Forums. I'm Anthony. 



kflowers91 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Kira. I was looking for a place to introduce myself but couldn't find one. So here I am, in all of my glory!
> 
> I'm looking for people to share my writing with, make friends, and role play with. I'm 24 and a blend of soju and bourbon (half Korean half American) and write mostly fiction and uninformed essays.
> 
> I also sell moonshine I guess, so as not to betray the theme of this forum!
> 
> Sent from my 402SH using Tapatalk





Eva.scoutt said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm Eva, just started to write the first book of a series of five and I was googling just to see if there are any forums where people could share their works to find meaningful insights and found you guys.
> Anywho, this is me.




It's a pleasure to see you both here! I am glad you both discovered WF. Explore, make new friends, and critique others. If you need anything, please don't hesitate to ask. We have many published authors looking forward to offering you advice. 


- Anthony


----------



## Reichelina

Eva.scoutt said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm Eva, just started to write the first book of a series of five and I was googling just to see if there are any forums where people could share their works to find meaningful insights and found you guys.
> Anywho, this is me.



Hello Eva! Welcome to the forum! 
Series of five! Wow! You must have a lot of ideas going on inside your head now. 
Yes, people here share their works to gather a reader's point of view. Our mentors are excellent in giving out critiques which help not only the writer but also other members. We all learn from each other.

You can share your insights on someone's work as well. Those are always appreciated. 
You'll like it here.


----------



## W.Goepner

Kira and Eva,

Welcome to the Writing Forum. Here we have a variety of writing formats, from nonfiction to verse. There is a RPG area for those who like gaming, like you Kira. 

Now before you can indulge in posting any of your own works, need to meet the forum requirements. The dreaded 10 post minimum. I have found the easiest way to fulfill the 10 post requirement is to take a walk through the different rooms. The way I started was to go to the top of the page, above the "Reply to Thread" button on the left side. Hover over the green words "Writing Forums", click on that. What comes up is the categorized areas of the forums. You can drift through these and view most all of what other writer have post. I have been corrected about saying new members can post in the prose areas, apparently this is restricted until you have made ten posts elsewhere. 

When you find where you can post if you are critiquing a piece, Please, be nice and do not leave a one word critique, IE, "Nice", "Sweet", or even the two words "Very Nice". These are not bad, but not very helpful either. What you should consider when you make a post or critique. What would you like someone to say about the piece if it were yours? How would you consider the changes if you were looking at a family members prose? Praise is good and criticism, if done correctly, can be a blessing. Even when pieces are bad and in dire need of help, a kind word can go a long ways. Most of all do not take anything personal if a writer defends their work. (Advice I must keep reminding myself to take) Try to simply step away from the thread.

Now the faculty and mentors are the ones to ask if any serious questions arise. Members like myself, will answer all we can and hopefully send you on to someone who can answer what we cannot. Asking in open chat rooms, like, "LM Coffee Shop", "Colors Of Fiction Lounge", Though mainly for those challenge areas, will get your needs noticed. 

Hope this helped you get to know the forums better. Enjoy your stay and hope to see you around.

Bill


----------



## Shirl the Whirl

Hi,
I am Shirl the Whirl. I have had a lot of letters and very short stories published (60 word fiction), and last year had a 250 word story included in a book, but I am hoping to have some success with longer pieces of writing. I run a creative writing group and I am good at coming up with titles and motivating my group, but not so good at coming up with ideas for myself. I respond very well to competitions, as they concentrate my mind. I am really looking forward to seeing what everyone else is doing and exploring the site.


----------



## PiP

Hi Shirl, welcome to WF. 

Congrats on your published works to date and let's hope you have many more! We organise several monthly writing challenges so pull up a chair and join in.


----------



## Darkkin

Hello.  Welcome to the forums.  Love your name by the way.  Perpetual motion, whoot!  Anywho...Back on track.  You've fallen in with a good bunch here.  There is something for everyone.  Ten meaningful posts, (posts made anywhere other than the lounge area), will promote you to a full fledged member and all the entitlements, thereof.  These include starting threads of your own, posting work for critique, uploading an avatar, and adding a signature line.

*Mentors, *those of us in purple capes, are only a PM away if you have questions.  Don't be afraid to jump in with both feet because the water is warm and folks are great.  And be sure to check out the monthly contests for both prose and poetry, too!

A handy bit of information can be found here: http://www.writingforums.com/threads/58662-Writing-Forums-Guide

- D. the T. of P.B.


----------



## LeX_Domina

Hey guys.I literally just joined the website ,like just now.How's it doin?

I'm a psyche major with too much time on my hands and am a writer--unpublished because I'm one of those folks dun' built a verse and dhad no idea who's story was gonna come first---foolishness,I know.I think I got mostly on track though,mostly.I will be dropping by here fro time to time becasue of the fact that I am a full time student and college papers are a bitch sometimes--other times I'm that weirdo who likes writing them!
Anyway,I'm a fiction writer,genres of choice being sci-fi and urban fantasy. Currently working on a novel with  2 government sanctioned hunter mages ,a male dhampir and a female  nepehlim track down the the third member of their coven,a male witch who ends up becoming their lover (there's more to it than that though I will not divulge all.That was a writing exercise to see if I could sum up a novel in one sentence). Any advice would very much be welcome please.And as an avid reader/watcher of sci-fi and fantasy shows I will be of what assitance I can...though I am not published,so ?? anyway,hello everyone,I am glad to be a member of this forum  
hugs for everyone and bye for now :wink2:


----------



## Reichelina

LeX_Domina said:


> Hey guys.I literally just joined the website ,like just now.How's it doin?
> 
> I'm a psyche major with too much time on my hands and am a writer--unpublished because I'm one of those folks dun' built a verse and dhad no idea who's story was gonna come first---foolishness,I know.I think I got mostly on track though,mostly.I will be dropping by here fro time to time becasue of the fact that I am a full time student and college papers are a bitch sometimes--other times I'm that weirdo who likes writing them!
> Anyway,I'm a fiction writer,genres of choice being sci-fi and urban fantasy. Currently working on a novel with  2 government sanctioned hunter mages ,a male dhampir and a female  nepehlim track down the the third member of their coven,a male witch who ends up becoming their lover (there's more to it than that though I will not divulge all.That was a writing exercise to see if I could sum up a novel in one sentence). Any advice would very much be welcome please.And as an avid reader/watcher of sci-fi and fantasy shows I will be of what assitance I can...though I am not published,so ?? anyway,hello everyone,I am glad to be a member of this forum
> hugs for everyone and bye for now :wink2:



Hello! Welcome to the forum! 
Your novel seems interesting! Everyone is welcome here! Students, employees, business owners, dogs (okay, i'm just kidding here, but I wish they can use the computer!)... 

I'm looking forward to read your work!


----------



## W.Goepner

LeX_Domina said:


> Hey guys.I literally just joined the website ,like just now.How's it doin?
> 
> I'm a psyche major with too much time on my hands and am a writer--unpublished because I'm one of those folks dun' built a verse and dhad no idea who's story was gonna come first---foolishness,I know.I think I got mostly on track though,mostly.I will be dropping by here fro time to time becasue of the fact that I am a full time student and college papers are a bitch sometimes--other times I'm that weirdo who likes writing them!
> Anyway,I'm a fiction writer,genres of choice being sci-fi and urban fantasy. Currently working on a novel with  2 government sanctioned hunter mages ,a male dhampir and a female  nepehlim track down the the third member of their coven,a male witch who ends up becoming their lover (there's more to it than that though I will not divulge all.That was a writing exercise to see if I could sum up a novel in one sentence). Any advice would very much be welcome please.And as an avid reader/watcher of sci-fi and fantasy shows I will be of what assitance I can...though I am not published,so ?? anyway,hello everyone,I am glad to be a member of this forum
> hugs for everyone and bye for now :wink2:



Hi LeX, 

Welcome to the Writing Forums. I have made myself the unofficial greeter. I try to make it a pleasant intro. Sometimes, I miss it badly. I have to ask you do you have blind fingers? I know I do. I have to watch every stroke mine make on the key board.

I see you already have the requisite number of posts, so you either have figured out the navigation of the forum rather quickly or you read the posts before this. Either way you are free to roam about and even post your own thread now. 

Enjoy and I hope to see you about.


----------



## LeX_Domina

Thankyou very much! And yes,I kinda do have the blind fingers situation going on.The irony is if I speak out loud when I type (which I rarely do) it rectifies the problem.I have just been bouncing around navigating the site,and I did read the post---just git caught up in roaming.Thank you though and I will likely post soon


----------



## W.Goepner

LeX_Domina said:


> Thankyou very much! And yes,I kinda do have the blind fingers situation going on.The irony is if I speak out loud when I type (which I rarely do) it rectifies the problem.I have just been bouncing around navigating the site,and I did read the post---just git caught up in roaming.Thank you though and I will likely post soon



Aha! Navigation by trial and error, good job. No better way of learning than to jump in and go for it. Good to see you are making your way about. Have fun and enjoy the place.


----------



## FunkyNed

Hello, my name is Joshua, and I'm introducing myself.  I'm currently working on some crime fiction, and I thought I'd join this forum.  So, hello, nice to meet you all!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

FunkyNed said:


> Hello, my name is Joshua, and I'm introducing myself.  I'm currently working on some crime fiction, and I thought I'd join this forum.  So, hello, nice to meet you all!




Hey Joshua, how are you? Welcome to Writing Forums. I'm Anthony. It's a pleasure to see someone brand new taking the first step into our community. We have a few members interested in crime fiction. I can't wait to read your work after ten valid posts. We have many resources for writing fictional pieces. Make yourself at home. Relax. Meet the rest of the gang. Enjoy your stay. If you need anything, feel free to ask. 

Have fun! 

- Anthony


----------



## Reichelina

FunkyNed said:


> Hello, my name is Joshua, and I'm introducing myself.  I'm currently working on some crime fiction, and I thought I'd join this forum.  So, hello, nice to meet you all!



Hey! 
I love your name! Welcome to the forum! You will love it here. 
Don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have!

Enjoy! 

-Reichel


----------



## FunkyNed

Thanks Anthony and Reichel, it's good to be here. I look forward to getting started.


----------



## W.Goepner

FunkyNed said:


> Hello, my name is Joshua, and I'm introducing myself.  I'm currently working on some crime fiction, and I thought I'd join this forum.  So, hello, nice to meet you all!




Hey there Joshua, Welcome to the Writing Forums. Now not to belittle my two esteemed superiors, but they did not give you any direction as to how to get the most out of the forums.

I have found the best way to get to know the writers and the fun peoples is to dive into the Prose-Fiction and Prose-Nonfiction (depending on your tastes) read some of the works there and give some constructive comments. this will help you get the 10 posts out of the way. Then visit places like Totally pointless posts in the Procrastination Central - Fun & Games Only  area, to have a few laughs and kick it about with the gang. 

Oh by the way scroll to the top of the page, look to the left for the little house with Writing forum in green next to it. that takes you to the home page. Most of the places listed are open to new members. The places will not let you enter if you are not allowed.

Good luck and have fun seeing what we have. Remember to enjoy yourself.

Bill,


----------



## PrinzeCharming

W.Goepner said:


> Hey there Joshua, Welcome to the Writing Forums. Now not to belittle my two esteemed superiors, but they did not give you any direction as to how to get the most out of the forums.



Thanks, Silly Billy. I was leaving the rest for you.  

I usually take them into a new direction, but you're really good with that. Glad you're here.


----------



## H.Brown

Hello and welcome Joshua hope that you are enjoying yoir time here. Looking forward to seeing you around.


----------



## StuartMacLaren

Hey everybody, I'm Stu. I'm 22 years old, I live in Vancouver, Washington in the U.S., and I've recently started to delve deep into a novel that I started a few months ago. I'm really excited to flesh out the world I'm working on, and I'm on this site to get feedback on ideas I get along the way


----------



## Reichelina

StuartMacLaren said:


> Hey everybody, I'm Stu. I'm 22 years old, I live in Vancouver, Washington in the U.S., and I've recently started to delve deep into a novel that I started a few months ago. I'm really excited to flesh out the world I'm working on, and I'm on this site to get feedback on ideas I get along the way



Hello Stu! 
Welcome to the best writing forum on earth! 


-Reichelina


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Stuart, welcome to the site, take a good tour around, there are all sorts here from fun time-wasters to serious writing discussions. Post as you go, you will need ten posts before you can post your own work in the creative sections for crit. , it is a guard against spam, but you should find that easy, plenty to comment on. See you around, Olly.


----------



## MiniatureFruit

Hi, my name is Miranda. I'm 22 years old and I've been into writing and story-telling things since I was a little kid. I've been wanting to write fantasy for years and hopefully in the future start comics, web-comics or other similar projects based off of my stories. I figured that joining a forum and learning from others, as well as having a place where I could feel safe asking for criticism and advice would help motivate me into really focusing on it.


----------



## aurora borealis

Hello Miranda, and welcome to the forum! There are lots of fantasy lovers here who will be happy to help you with your work. You can post it in the Fantasy section +here or in the Prose Writer's Workshop once you have 10 posts. 

I'm looking forward to seeing you around!


----------



## Mary_Hofferty

Hello. I'm glad that I came across this forum. My name is Mary and I'm almost 23 years old. I've been writing since I was at school. First I wrote poems about suffering and searching sense of life and now I'm interested in philosophy, spiritual side of human beings; I try to create my own stories inspired by music or images. Also I write lyrics for music band and a bit of prose. I would be glad to share my work here and learn something new.


----------



## Aquilo

Good to meet you, Mary! :hi: Welcome to WF.


----------



## W.Goepner

Mary_Hofferty said:


> Hello. I'm glad that I came across this forum. My name is Mary and I'm almost 23 years old. I've been writing since I was at school. First I wrote poems about suffering and searching sense of life and now I'm interested in philosophy, spiritual side of human beings; I try to create my own stories inspired by music or images. Also I write lyrics for music band and a bit of prose. I would be glad to share my work here and learn something new.



Hi Mary,

Welcome to the Writing Forums. Now I usually give a long list of things one can do to get their ten posts out of the way, so they can post their works quickly. This time I will not tell, but show. (Maybe not) One way to find out how and what to do is, click on the word Forum at the top of the page. There you can see a list of the places available to comment and critique, Now most of the areas will police themselves against posts from new members until they achieve the magical ten posts. This is to insure the new members are dedicated to the forums. I will advise against going to the living areas because posts there do not count for your ten or increase total posts.

Once you are in the Home page of the Forums You should check out The READ ME! Room In there you can find all the necessary reads for the forums and advice for do's and don't(s).

Enjoy your time here and have fun. We (a collection of writers and support people) look forward to seeing you about and await reading your works.

Bill
(Just another member to welcome the new)


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Mary, I like philosophy too and it tends to creep into my poetry especially. We have a few people here who write lyrics and lots of poets so there will be plenty of interest in your work and your critiques. What type of band is it that you write for?

I'm looking forward to seeing you around the forums. If you need any help finding your way around just send me a pm and I'll try to help.

jen


----------



## Tonks

Hey!

My name is Lana and I'm 22 years old. I come from Croatia, meaning English is not my mother tongue. In case I make some inexcusable mistakes in English, feel free to correct me.
I'm not exactly a _new writer_ because I've been writing since I was 16 years old, but I have mostly stuck with short stories and alike forms on my own writing forum, which involve some..._ Cooperation_ with others.
If I had to describe my style of writing, I'd say it's rather simplistic, short but trying-to-be-humorous. I am rather horrible and unskilled at poetry, but have great appreciation for it - slam poetry especially.

I joined this community, hoping I might introduce some new things to others and learn some new things from others as well. 

I'm more of a "forum lurker" but I will try to post even if just for the sake of communication with others. 

Thanks for lending an ear!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Hey Lana, 

How are you? Welcome to Writing Forums! I'm Anthony. I'm 27. I am pleased to hear you're from another country! You can offer a lot of cultural insight to our community. We also have ESL resources available to you. I am proud of you to say you're not a new writer. That's the confidence we need around here. We have an abundance of resources for you to refine your poetry skills. I encourage you to join our poetry groups and competitions, like the Purple Pip, after you post at least nine more valid posts. I am looking forward to seeing you around, especially outside the shadows. If you need anything, don't hesitate to contact the Purple People (Mentors) for any questions or concerns. 

Explore, engage, and excel! Have fun! 


- Anthony


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome Tonks, your English looks pretty good to  me, but don't worry, I'm sure someone will point out even your excusable mistakes 

Seriously, look around and join in; I am sure you will find interesting stuff, and practice will help your English if it needs it.


----------



## Tonks

Hi Anthony and apologies for my late reply. I was in a foreign country this weekend.

Thank you for suggesting the poetry section, but I don't have much interest in writing poetry myself. I prefer reading it and sticking to prose, maybe explore that one more in detail, since I do feel more comfortable with it.

And I will try to post as soon as I find some time to first read all the sections. My life is a bit hectic with studies and other activities. :-D

And thank you Olly Buckle - I'd even appreciate pointing out the excusable mistakes since I'll be an English professor one day. :3


----------



## Bostonhorsez

Hello! I am new to this website, and have experience with role-playing. Almost two years, to be exact. I also read so much, it's almost obsessive.
 I appear very laidback, but my thoughts, emotions and opinions are actually quite intense. I hope to release this hidden side of me into my writing. I've never been the one to speak up, and want to show people the fierce, spirited, stubborn, and often humorous and hyper side of me through my writing!


----------



## Bostonhorsez

Okay....I feel really dumb asking this question, but how do you start a thread?! I've been trying for the past 20 minutes to start one!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Bostonhorsez said:


> Okay....I feel really dumb asking this question, but how do you start a thread?! I've been trying for the past 20 minutes to start one!



First make ten valid posts, it is an anti spam measure. Go round the maain forums and comment, it does not take long, there is lots there, but it puts off those with only self interest.

PS, don't feel dumb, you are not the first. Feel free to ask questions, that is why we have a mentor team as well aas a moderator one, we want to be helpful


----------



## peacockking9

Greetings. I am peacockking9, and I hate introductory posts. Why, one may ask? I feel like I'm on a dating site. Is this the part where I say I like long walks on the beach? Maybe. I like long walks, but I hate the beach, mainly because I grew up on one. Do I get all pretentious and say I like foreign films? In this case, yes. Ingmar Berman's _Shame _is easily my favorite, and his ideas of personality disintegration I find unmatched, except maybe by _Taxi Driver _and _Combat Shock. _

If you ask me what my sign is, I'll hold one up that says "Caution!"

In all seriousness, I dislike introductions because I never know what to say. I guess I joined this site as motivation to write more and get support without thinking your main motivation is to read "For [insert your name here]. Without you, I couldn't have done it." Or some variation therein. 

I've written off and on in my life, but was never all that serious about it, and I guess I'm ready to change that. I have nothing ready at the moment (I'll talk about why that is later), but again, it's a motivation thing. 

More on this as it develops.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Welcome to Writing Forums. I am quite impressed. Not sure what to say, but you said a lot! Not enough to answer, "What is your favorite genre for reading or writing?" We'll get that out of you soon. I'm Anthony. Feel free to explore, engage and excel. I am looking forward to seeing you around. Have fun!

- Anthony


----------



## peacockking9

Yeah, it certainly would great to talk about what I want to write on a writing website. To quote Junior Soprano "Some people are so far behind in the race that they actually think they're leading."

Mainly I want to write screenplays, but I'm not above novels and poetry. The latter is a bit of a problem because I rather dislike modern poetry, with the single exception of Charles Bukowski. Very little of it speaks my language. Outlaw poetry, for the most part, revolves around political dissent and celebrations of vice, and mine is neither. I hesitate to say what I think of the rest of it, as some may find it insulting. To quote Voltaire's last words "Now, now. This is not the time to make enemies." That was his response to the question "Do you reject Satan and all his evils?" 

Genre wise, I like Bergman's ideas of personality disintegration, and my ideas revolve around that.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi peacockking and welcome. I think you are going to be fun!

You might be surprised at how traditional some of the poetry around here can be  - nothing is off limits and everything attracts the same sort of respectful critique from the members. We have a fantastic atmosphere of supportive and honest opinion, we might knock you down now and then but we always do it with a smile and help you up afterwards. 

I'm looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

jen


----------



## Firemajic

peacockking9 said:


> Greetings. I am peacockking9, and I hate introductory posts. Why, one may ask? I feel like I'm on a dating site. Is this the part where I say I like long walks on the beach? Maybe. I like long walks, but I hate the beach, mainly because I grew up on one. Do I get all pretentious and say I like foreign films? In this case, yes. Ingmar Berman's _Shame _is easily my favorite, and his ideas of personality disintegration I find unmatched, except maybe by _Taxi Driver _and _Combat Shock. _
> 
> If you ask me what my sign is, I'll hold one up that says "Caution!"
> 
> In all seriousness, I dislike introductions because I never know what to say. I guess I joined this site as motivation to write more and get support without thinking your main motivation is to read "For [insert your name here]. Without you, I couldn't have done it." Or some variation therein.
> 
> I've written off and on in my life, but was never all that serious about it, and I guess I'm ready to change that. I have nothing ready at the moment (I'll talk about why that is later), but again, it's a motivation thing.
> 
> More on this as it develops.




WEELLLL well.... Seems we have a writer here! I LMAO reading your post... you have a fabulous sense of humor.... I hope you hang around.... enjoy WF.. Ima be watching you... My name is Julia, and I sssssnap the whip in the poetry thread....


----------



## W.Goepner

peacockking9 said:


> Yeah, it certainly would great to talk about what I want to write on a writing website. To quote Junior Soprano "Some people are so far behind in the race that they actually think they're leading."
> 
> Mainly I want to write screenplays, but I'm not above novels and poetry. The latter is a bit of a problem because I rather dislike modern poetry, with the single exception of Charles Bukowski. Very little of it speaks my language. Outlaw poetry, for the most part, revolves around political dissent and celebrations of vice, and mine is neither. I hesitate to say what I think of the rest of it, as some may find it insulting. To quote Voltaire's last words "Now, now. This is not the time to make enemies." That was his response to the question "Do you reject Satan and all his evils?"
> 
> Genre wise, I like Bergman's ideas of personality disintegration, and my ideas revolve around that.



I can see you have only two posts still. It is fine with us if you choose to simply look around. But if you choose to partake a bit and offer some comments to some meaningful posts we can get to know you a bit better and you will be able to post some of your own after the ten posts are fulfilled. 

If by chance you have not found your way about, scroll to the top of the page. There you will see a tab labeled Forum(it should be highlighted) that one will take you to the front page. Listed there are the different places this forum has available to the new folks. Do not worry about going into forbidden areas, most of these you cannot access or they will not let you post. 

I recommend getting into the workshops, there you can offer up comments on other peoples works. You might even find one of mine, heaven forbid you should read it, it could be boring. 

Well we look forward to seeing some of your works when you decide to. See you around.


----------



## Maunakea

I'm pretty new to writing, well sharing my writing anyways. The stories I will be posting are a part of my battle with mental illness, elaborate dark daydreams where I construct imaginary situations and place myself within them. There's are almost exclusively very dark or violent situations where I end up injured and my friends react/care for me. Sometimes I am myself, sometimes I play a character in a TV show I'm watching or a book I'm reading. Situations involve car accidents, abduction and torture, rape, getting jumped, getting shot, getting a disease or cancer, etc. It'seems mostly horror fiction I guess, I'm not really sure. I've been told I should write them down and share my writings,  so here I am.


----------



## JustRob

Maunakea said:


> I'm pretty new to writing, well sharing my writing anyways. The stories I will be posting are a part of my battle with mental illness, elaborate dark daydreams where I construct imaginary situations and place myself within them. There's are almost exclusively very dark or violent situations where I end up injured and my friends react/care for me. Sometimes I am myself, sometimes I play a character in a TV show I'm watching or a book I'm reading. Situations involve car accidents, abduction and torture, rape, getting jumped, getting shot, getting a disease or cancer, etc. It'seems mostly horror fiction I guess, I'm not really sure. I've been told I should write them down and share my writings,  so here I am.



Hi Maunakea. They say that stories tell us as much about the author as they do about the characters within them, but there is a twist to that. What we write is often about the people that we don't want to be and the experiences that we don't want to have, so it can be misleading to assume that it reflects our own characters or experiences. Fiction is often used as escapism, by the writer as much as the reader. One of the ancient Greek maxims was "know yourself" and to do that it makes sense to explore those depths of our own psyche that we would rather didn't exist. Only by knowing them can we control them and shut them off from our daily lives. We all have monsters lurking in our minds but we keep them caged and, as writers, only let them out on a leash in our fictional world. In a way what you are doing is what we all are, even if we don't realise it, so by all means share that experience. The most important aspect of delving into one's own psyche is to have companions who can pull you back to reality when the need arises. You'll find such people here. Writing from deep within one's own feelings can be powerful stuff. I have written with tears running from my eyes and later readers have sensed that in the words.

I am in the habit, almost as a joke, of demonstrating that my work in progress, very slow progress actually, already covers every item that I encounter here on WF because I have foresight, being a time traveller within my mind, so here I go again. In one chapter of a later novel in my planned trilogy a woman dies of old age and a journal is found in her possessions. It contains stories of her fantastic, physically impossible experiences with her husband and there are references to someone called "The Professor" within it. The finders assume that she was advised by some psychiatrist to write down her fantasies as therapy. What they don't know is that she and her husband had an ability beyond those of normal people and the events in the journal all actually "happened", at least as far as they were concerned. (Disclaimer: Any similarity to any living person is a coincidence, but it makes one think.)

As my signature below states, share the experience.


----------



## Maunakea

Hai justrob, thanks for the reply. It is very true stories tell us much about the writer, however I don't believe that I fall into that twist. I think that on some level the stories I write are actually expressions of a person i want to be. Or at least some small part of me wants it. If I'm being truly honest I think that small part of me wants thee things to happen. {A really tiny part, 99.99% of me knows that's crazy.} Partly so I'd have a reason for being so fucked up {flawed logic I know}, and partly because I want to know how the people close to me would react. Maybe because I want the attention? Although I kind of hate attention. It's pretty confusing. The current theory is a combination of my other problems, including dissociative disorder, and a derivative of Munchausens {a disorder in which people make themselves sick for attention}. I haven't yet felt the compulsion to put actively put myself in these situations, but the desire is there. It's pretty weird. 

I can understand why such words are etched in stone, to know myself is one of my loftiest ambitions. That's my purpose on here, to explore the areas of my psyche I'd always thought best to just leave alone. I've come to realize one cannot hope to gain understanding if they reject that which they seek to understand. I am truly pleased to have found a community to help me gain some kind of comprehension, and if they can help me stay grounded while doing so that would be sublime. As you said, writing your feelings can be a powerful experience. While imaging and writing my stories often my heat will pound, hands shake. I feel the fear my characters feel. I think writing is a conduit, allowing us access to a level of feeling beyond what most understand. 

I love that line there, "..being a time traveller within my mind." Mmm! That sounds really interesting, I'd love to check out your work. I admire your foresight, having such details planned out novels in advance. My own writing is usually much more ... spontaneous is a nice way to say it. It does make one think.


----------



## Reichelina

Maunakea said:


> I'm pretty new to writing, well sharing my writing anyways. The stories I will be posting are a part of my battle with mental illness, elaborate dark daydreams where I construct imaginary situations and place myself within them. There's are almost exclusively very dark or violent situations where I end up injured and my friends react/care for me. Sometimes I am myself, sometimes I play a character in a TV show I'm watching or a book I'm reading. Situations involve car accidents, abduction and torture, rape, getting jumped, getting shot, getting a disease or cancer, etc. It'seems mostly horror fiction I guess, I'm not really sure. I've been told I should write them down and share my writings,  so here I am.



Hello Maunakea!!!

Glad to have you here! 
It doesn't matter if you're new to writing or you're Shakespeare, as long as you write! 

I have a few friends who also battle mental illnesses and I salute you guys. It is not easy when people misunderstand you. I know it can be very frustrating at times. One of my friends uses music as her therapy. 
They are right! You should definitely write your ideas down.

I am looking forward to read some of your work, sweetie. 

You'll like it here.


-Reich


----------



## JustRob

Maunakea said:


> I love that line there, "..being a time traveller within my mind." Mmm! That sounds really interesting, I'd love to check out your work. I admire your foresight, having such details planned out novels in advance. My own writing is usually much more ... spontaneous is a nice way to say it. It does make one think.



My novel writing is freely available on my website http://www.menstemporum.uk/ along with a journal of the corresponding events in my life and my speculation about how they are related. I had to present things this way as there is one outstanding aspect of my writing. When I wrote the novel I did it completely spontaneously even though I had never written any fiction before and hadn't had any desire to do so. I also didn't understand where the complex story had originated. The reason why appears to be that it was inspired by events in my life that happened _after_ I wrote the novel. I speculate about this at length on the website. I didn't plan the novel as such; the story was already there in my mind almost overnight. In fact I felt compelled to write it just as I imagined it regardless of any conventions about good writing and reviewing one's work. Now in retrospect I can see that editing my words could have erased the subtle connections with my own future. Decades ago I experienced a serious spell of dissociative behaviour myself but responding to memories from one's own future in this way is decidedly dissociative in a strange way. However, as I am now over seventy and retired nobody minds much what I do with my life, so being harmlessly erratic is simply an interesting experience. The important point is that I have my angel, as I constantly call my wife here, to keep me grounded.

In a way all creative writing is dissociative in an orderly way, so learning to control and direct that dissociation is a key factor both in writing and in life. If we eliminate our dissociative ability entirely then the creative spark also vanishes. While I was taking drugs to control my disorder my personality was also suppressed because my erratic way of thinking is my basic nature, the key to my successful career in fact. By seeing the world differently from other people we can also see the solutions to problems that others can't. Psychologists talk about dissociative disorders but not all dissociation is a disorder. In fact that prized ability to think laterally is effectively dissociative. Thinking "outside of the box" is pretty close to being completely out of one's tree, so we walk a fine line between creativity and chaos. 

When I started writing my novel my angel thought that I had gone mad (again) because she was expecting me to be building a replica of a 1960s mainframe computer in the spare room. That's one of those enormous machines with all the flashing lights that preceded the age of microelectronics. Some people might think that madder than writing a novel, but in reality there is no such thing as being normal and if there were we would all be very boring. At present I have set aside my writing to get on with building that machine, so I will now return to my workroom to do just that.


----------



## Tired

Hello everyone~ I'm new here, though thats pretty obvious.. You can tell I'm rather lost. Whoops. :topsy_turvy:
I enjoy writing stories, poetry, as well as long discourses on topics that interest me. My main passion, though, is not literature or the writing of it,  but rather art. Both writing and drawing/painting are liberating from the strife one can face day in and day out; its just beautiful. I hope to share some of my work as well as learn from what everyone else has to offer, and maybe make some new friends along the way.


----------



## Reichelina

Tired said:


> Hello everyone~ I'm new here, though thats pretty obvious.. You can tell I'm rather lost. Whoops. :topsy_turvy:
> I enjoy writing stories, poetry, as well as long discourses on topics that interest me. My main passion, though, is not literature or the writing of it,  but rather art. Both writing and drawing/painting are liberating from the strife one can face day in and day out; its just beautiful. I hope to share some of my work as well as learn from what everyone else has to offer, and maybe make some new friends along the way.



Hello! I'm Reich! 
Welcome! 

Well, the forum has artists like you, too.
You can go check the Visual Arts subforum and let us know what you think.

You will need ten posts (except in the Procastination subforum) before you can add in your work.

Go on, give out critiques and feedback. You'll reach your quota in no time. 

Enjoy!


And oh! We can definitely be friends!  
See you around!


----------



## Tired

Reichelina said:


> Hello! I'm Reich!
> Welcome!
> 
> Well, the forum has artists like you, too.
> You can go check the Visual Arts subforum and let us know what you think.
> 
> You will need ten posts (except in the Procastination subforum) before you can add in your work.
> 
> Go on, give out critiques and feedback. You'll reach your quota in no time.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> And oh! We can definitely be friends!
> See you around!



Ayy!! That sounds wonderful!
Thank you for telling me the quota as well, I am using the mobile version at the moment and was afraid I missed something.


----------



## Reichelina

Tired said:


> Ayy!! That sounds wonderful!
> Thank you for telling me the quota as well, I am using the mobile version at the moment and was afraid I missed something.



No problem! 
After that 10-post requirement you can update your profile and post your own writings/drawings. I'm excited to see your work!! 

Don't be shy to approach any mentor/staff should you have any questions.  

Have a nice day!


----------



## tjdevarie

Hello!

I thought I was destined for foreign language study and ESL teaching (was going to try and teach in the JCHIP program after college) then decided Japanese was much too complicated ('wasn't in it to win it' as I say). Ended up with a BA in English, but wish desperately that I had gotten a BA in Creative Writing instead.

I love technical editing, and grammar entertains me endlessly. I write for souldoctors.com and on my personal blog at taylorjewel.wordpress.com. 

I feel misunderstood by many of the people close to me, and I can't help noticing that many people around me aren't interested in much more than themselves. I mean, I'm not trying to be a jerk--we're ALL hardwired for self-preservation--but in watching those around me, I've noticed a pattern. A pattern most share--conviction in a belief system (an Abrahamic religion in my case), and this conviction guides their actions. Everyone is convinced of _something _right? 

Well, I disagree with many of their convictions, so I guess I'm saying that I'm here to find people interested in learning for _learning's _sake. Those interested in symbiotic learning, diversification of knowledge to manage risks you and others take in life, learning that lifts *everyone up together*. I've heard writing forums are a good place to learn about yourself and how you interact with the world, and lurking the threads here has shown people are here to learn. Where have I been all this time?! Haha  

I can't believe this is the first online writing forum I can remember signing up for, but I'm so glad to be here!

Peace!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Hey! 

Welcome to Writing Forums! I am also passionate about foreign language study and ESL teaching. We have a few members attempting Japanese. They might provide some insight for you. I personally come from a background in Spanish, French, Mandarin Chinese, and Arabic. Hey, English isn't always that bad. I am curious if Kevin Kwon is related to the David Kwon I know from the University of Connecticut. I am intrigued to see what you have to offer with our blog discussions. I also use WordPress. Feel free to share your blog link in the appropriate area called, "The Blogroll." I am pleased to see you here introducing yourself. You're already taking one step closer to pursuing your writing endeavors. We have a lot to offer. Our diversified writing community is full of amazing staff and members willing to lend a hand into the creative world. I hope you can also shed some light to the community as well. 

If you need anything, don't hesitate to ask. 

After ten valid posts, you can explore more with our community. You will have access to Members only areas. Right now, go ahead. Engage with a few discussions. Then, share your own work after ten posts. Get comfortable and have fun! 


Anthony
New Writers' Mentor


----------



## LazarettoKiddo

Hi everyone! My name's Rob, and I've started dipping my toe into writing. In high school and college, I've taken several creative writing classes, and by trade I'm an artist/illustrator with a day job as a nursing home housekeeper. I'm a longtime fan of fantasy, specifically Dungeons and Dragons and various other tabletop games that have honed by storytelling ability. I hope to have my first novel draft finished by year's end, and I hope to get some feedback on it, while helping in any way I can for other authors in regards to prose critique and character stuff. I'm excited to get a lot of work done here and meeting new people!

P.S. My novel takes inspiration from both various Native American (specifically Lakota/Dakota for my protagonist) and Norse/modern Scandinavian culture, and if anyone can point me in the direction of people more in the know than I am, that would be beneficial, and much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Phil Istine

Hello Rob.  I don't know which way to point you for the P.S. but just wanted to offer a warm welcome.  There are sub-sections on both written and visual art here so you should be in your element.  Once you have made ten posts (other than in the word games), other parts of the forum will open up to you.  This is an anti-spam measure.
Have fun.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Rob and welcome! You'll find lots to interest you here. We have talented artists and writers who are always ready to share their expertise and advice and you sound as though you will fit into that ethic really well. 

Your novel sounds interesting. You can ask any questions about your research into different cultures in the Writing Discussion forum - I'm sure we have members that can help.

It's good to see that you are already posting around the threads, it's the quickest way to get to know us and make friends and, once you have a post count of 10, you'll be able to post samples of your own work for critique. 

Have fun and I'll see you around the place. 

jen


----------



## thomaschristeena

Hello, I am Christeena and I love music and dance. Aprt from this , I like writing in leisure.


----------



## bdcharles

thomaschristeena said:


> Hello, I am Christeena and I love music and dance. Aprt from this , I like writing in leisure.



Welcome! Looking forward to reading some of your work


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Christeena and welcome to Writing Forums.:hi: Take a good look around and jump in with a few comments whenever you find something that interests you. Your contributions will be appreciated and you will feel at home before you know it. Have fun and I'll see you on the threads.

What sort of things do you like to write?

jen


----------



## thomaschristeena

jenthepen said:


> Hi Christeena and welcome to Writing Forums.:hi: Take a good look around and jump in with a few comments whenever you find something that interests you. Your contributions will be appreciated and you will feel at home before you know it. Have fun and I'll see you on the threads.
> 
> What sort of things do you like to write?
> 
> jen



Hi Jen 
Thanks for the warm welcome.
I love to write short stories and more than that I am fond of writing poems.
I have written a short poem and I am sharing with you all.
Please feel free to give your opinion.

[FONT=&Verdana]One day we will live our life,
[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]That time will come, when we will be alive.
[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]I want you to be in my arm ,
[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]Forget the world and all your problem and smile. 
[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana]That time will come and we will be alive,
[/FONT]One day we will live our life.


----------



## showbizjon

Hi
Wannabe writer from Hull too. Would love chat/advice/encouragement on writing memoirs!


----------



## PiP

showbizjon said:


> Hi
> Wannabe writer from Hull too. Would love chat/advice/encouragement on writing memoirs!



Hi Jon, welcome to WF. Please tell us a little about yourself. Preferred genre, hobbies, interests etc  You will find us a supportive community so when you need help or just feeling a little lost, please shout!


----------



## eefraoula

Hi everyone! My name is Vanessa  I graduated with my B.A. about two years ago - I studied a mix of environmental studies (ecology, philosophy, sociology, etc.) and conflict resolution/public action. I haven't written anything creative or fiction in years! I used to write stories all the time growing up. As a kid, I would tell everyone that I wanted to be an author when I grew up. But somehow, somewhere down the line that all got lost - probably while writing analytical papers in high school and college.

Just at the end of my senior year, I got this idea for a story. It was an idea that made my brain buzz and got me excited to write again. Though I've been out of school for a couple years, I still think about it all the time - my characters, the setting, the whole world and idea. It's always on my mind! I just recently started trying to outline my story, hence this rollercoaster of emotions I've been feeling: somedays I'm full of excitement about the whole thing, and the next day full of doubt that any of this will work. I spend a lot of time thinking my story and characters are just a stupid waste of my time.

I haven't been a part of any sort of writing community and figured I could use the help and support of fellow writers, whether they are leisure writers or professional writers or somewhere in between. I don't know what my end goal is with writing. I don't know if I would ever publish or go back to school for writing or what! All I know is I want to get these ideas out of my head and onto some paper!

I'm excited to be a part of the forum and looking forward to meeting and chatting with some of you soon!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Hi there, Vanessa! Welcome to the WF.

You've some to the right place for tips, discussion and general motivation for your story. It looks like you've already got a strong command of the mechanics of language, which is half the battle. Of course, it's important to get those ideas down on paper (or screen) before they get away!

What genre is your story in?

HC


----------



## eefraoula

Hi HC!

I'm thinking it's in the sci-fi/fantasy genre which is a bit intimidating but also pretty exciting! If you know of any useful threads on outlining sci-fi/fantasy novels, I'd appreciate it. I've never been a part of an online forum so I'm still learning how to navigate 

Vanessa


----------



## Harper J. Cole

We do have a sci fi forum *here*, though it's more for posting stories than considering the method.

For more specific discussion of sci fi, there's *this group*. I think you probably need to have made ten posts before you can join, but you're almost there already.

HC


----------



## AlexHendry

I am a London-based dissertation writer and marketing executive, who is interested in blogging, writing, education, and job. I’m also a fan of career planning and consultation.


----------



## Grim_L

I have been working for years, researching and writing, to bring a project to everyone because I think it is that important. I have had to try to become a writer to bring this info to everyone. Now I need help figuring out how to get people to read it.


----------



## MurielDLongo

Hi, everyone! My name Muriel D. Longo, and at some point of my life I realized that I'm struggling without writing my thoughts on paper. I started my daily dairy. It's fun to write it, and also re-read your thoughts and travel through time like in the movie "Butterfly Effect." I registered here because some days ago I realized that I have poor writing abilities, which are needed to be increased (because I grant myself to write a novel), and I hope to find here kind people who could give me some proper critiques of my writing and also have any of conversations and friends.
Hope to be a useful part of your magnificent community.

Regards,
Muriel


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Hey everyone! 

This is a confirmation that I responded to all the new members with a visitor message and a friend request. 



MurielDLongo said:


> I started my daily dairy.



Oops!  I think you meant, 'diary' here.


----------



## MurielDLongo

Ohh, sorry @*PrinzeCharming* I didn't noticed this mistake, and thanks for immediate reply. I really meant diary! irate:
Have a nice day!


----------



## jenthepen

Grim_L said:


> I have been working for years, researching and writing, to bring a project to everyone because I think it is that important. I have had to try to become a writer to bring this info to everyone. Now I need help figuring out how to get people to read it.



Hi and welcome.  It's wonderful that you have a message that you really believe in. And you're right, the way you present it to your readers can make all the difference. This is a great place to find advice and inspiration. Just by being a member and interacting on the forums will work to improve your writing and presentation. Join in and have fun, you'll find us a friendly and helpful crowd.

jen


----------



## jenthepen

MurielDLongo said:


> Hi, everyone! My name Muriel D. Longo, and at some point of my life I realized that I'm struggling without writing my thoughts on paper. I started my daily dairy. It's fun to write it, and also re-read your thoughts and travel through time like in the movie "Butterfly Effect." I registered here because some days ago I realized that I have poor writing abilities, which are needed to be increased (because I grant myself to write a novel), and I hope to find here kind people who could give me some proper critiques of my writing and also have any of conversations and friends.
> Hope to be a useful part of your magnificent community.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Muriel



Hi, Muriel and welcome! Take a good look around and jump in with a few comments when you find something that interests you. We all thrive on feedback and your contributions will be appreciated. Keeping a diary is a great idea - it gets you writing every day and helps you to get used to expressing your thoughts on paper (or screen). What type of book are you hoping to write?

jen


----------



## stevef

*New from the UK*

Hi, everyone. 
Steve here from Derbyshire in England. I've been writing for the last 15 years (with a few breaks in between) and have had some success with an in-flight magazine article, short stories, both on the web and hard copy with a small publisher and in several anthologies. I've got two novels under way, each of approximately 30,000 words but there's not much inspiration coming my way lately so the wordcount hasn't increased much. The strange thing is, I'm disinclined to start anything new because I fear that it's not going to be any good but once I force myself to dust off the keyboard, the creativity tap opens again. 
Otherwise, I keep myself occupied with several loud musical instruments, guitar modifications, reading and a volatile Spanish girlfriend. :smile:
I'm off to have a look around now.


----------



## LouiseWG

Hi all. 
    My name's Louise and i'm from Merseyside in England. I work in retail management during the day. 
    I've always enjoyed writing but have only ever done it as a hobby for myself. I started studying with the Open University last year; BA (hons) English Literature & Creative Writing. I am very much enjoying my course and am hoping that this forum will help me to improve my writing quality and open me up to new ideas and genres that will help me on my course. 
    I'm not entirely sure what I want to get from my degree if I am totally honest. I always wanted to do this degree even as a teenager but circumstances got in the way and now 10 years later I am able to pursue it. Have I dreamed of being a published author? Of course! But I know the chances are so slim of that becoming a reality. 
       I am currently working on a novel length piece of fiction that has been rattling around in my brain for a while - hopefully it will become a better piece of work for having joined here.

Looking forward to getting to know you all and having a nosy around!


----------



## Firemajic

LouiseWG said:


> Hi all.
> My name's Louise and i'm from Merseyside in England. I work in retail management during the day.
> I've always enjoyed writing but have only ever done it as a hobby for myself. I started studying with the Open University last year; BA (hons) English Literature & Creative Writing. I am very much enjoying my course and am hoping that this forum will help me to improve my writing quality and open me up to new ideas and genres that will help me on my course.
> I'm not entirely sure what I want to get from my degree if I am totally honest. I always wanted to do this degree even as a teenager but circumstances got in the way and now 10 years later I am able to pursue it. Have I dreamed of being a published author? Of course! But I know the chances are so slim of that becoming a reality.
> I am currently working on a novel length piece of fiction that has been rattling around in my brain for a while - hopefully it will become a better piece of work for having joined here.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all and having a nosy around!





Hello, Louise, nice to meet you, welcome to WF! It IS possible... your dream can become a reality... But it will take a lot of hard work and dedication. Sounds like you are dedicated, after 10 years, still working toward your goal, I admire and respect that... This is a fabulous place to find support and inspiration. Be sure to check out the writing challenges, they are a wonderful way to get you movin and grooovin.... see you around...


----------



## raevynstar

Hi! I'm Raevyn.  I write in a lot of different genres.


----------



## Firemajic

raevynstar said:


> Hi! I'm Raevyn.  I write in a lot of different genres.




Hello raevynstar, nice to meet you, welcome to WF... Have a look around, if you have any questions, I would be happy to help...


----------



## jenthepen

stevef said:


> Hi, everyone.
> Steve here from Derbyshire in England. I've been writing for the last 15 years (with a few breaks in between) and have had some success with an in-flight magazine article, short stories, both on the web and hard copy with a small publisher and in several anthologies. I've got two novels under way, each of approximately 30,000 words but there's not much inspiration coming my way lately so the wordcount hasn't increased much. The strange thing is, I'm disinclined to start anything new because I fear that it's not going to be any good but once I force myself to dust off the keyboard, the creativity tap opens again.
> Otherwise, I keep myself occupied with several loud musical instruments, guitar modifications, reading and a volatile Spanish girlfriend. :smile:
> I'm off to have a look around now.



Hi Steve, sorry I missed your post until now. I hope you haven't dropped off the radar, thinking no-one is interested. We need all the writers we can get around here - especially experienced, published writers like yourself.

I'm from the UK too - Herefordshire, close to the Welsh border. We have members from across the world, as I'm sure you'll have noticed on your search of the forums. This is a great community, with friendly talented people writing in every genre you could imagine. Your musical interests are catered for too, so this place is a great fit for you. What type of stories do you like to write?

Hope to see you back here soon and I look forward to reading some of you work asap. 

jen.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi raevynstar. Welcome to WF. :hi: You'll be a great asset around here with your wide-ranging writing abilities. Check out the challenges and the creative boards and join in where you can. Feedback is so important to every writer and any input you give will be appreciated.

Have fun and I look forward to seeing you around the boards.

jen


----------



## Donnam

Hello everyone,
I am a horticulturist and new author who followed my boyfriend to the French Amazon. What a culture-shock that turned out to be. I was that girl who was plugged into cyberspace 24/7 and living it up in a rapid-fire world. Three years later I have found something much more valuable in nature. 

I am very passionate about doing whatever I can  to help save this bureaucratic bungling, wild, fascinating, confusing part of the world and I do this by writing on the web, that is when I have internet access. This might be the place that hurls communications satellites into space but I don't have any internet access when it rains, almost funny if it weren't for a six-month long wet season.

It doesn't make sense to people (and my friends from home) who aren't my kind of wild, but I steadfastly refuse to own a mobile phone, rarely wear shoes and every single waking moment I'm not writing, I am hurtling along wild jungle-fringed rivers in a sprint canoe.

That's my story. Looking forward to reading those of my new literary friends,
Donna


----------



## jenthepen

Hi, Donna, I'm so glad you decided to join our community - you have had some wild experiences and have a great attitude to life. I'm thinking that's going to be a wonderful launching place for your writing. 

I see from your post count that you have already been busy around the boards.  I'm looking forward to catching up with you and reading some of your own work soon.

jen


----------



## H.Brown

Just thought I would say hello to everyone here. Happy writing.

H.


----------



## Stone Angel

Hi, I've been writing for about six years now. Starting with a huge novel and no experience, but now, slowly, i'm finding myself ready to self publish one of my Novellas. And any help on finding an editor/proofreader that's right for me would be great. 

Has anyone just stumbled across their editor or have you had to search through the many, many companies, freelancers and the like? I've been offered help by Gold Wind to publish my novella on kindle - At quite a price, but one that would free time and offer far more experience than I have. Has anyone done this, or found a way to do it themselves with the right editor/designer behind them?

I sound really boring but i'm really not, just having to deal with the boring part of writing ;-) Sifting through the internet and I don't really know what i'm looking for.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Welcome aboard, Stone Angel.  You might find what you're looking for in our *Publishing* board.

As for boring, we haven't seen enough of you to determine that, but I'm sure that if you stick around, you'll prove yourself wrong.

On that note, since you mention your novellas, plural, what kind of writing are you into?


----------



## Stone Angel

Hi, thanks for the pointer. I'll pop down that way next.

I'm a writer of dark romance, mystery and some erotica ( the non vulgar type - more for the imagination ), but mainly emotional turmoil. I have a trilogy of novels to finish, my novellas 'Cold Need' and one that might be called 'A Splinter Of Time', a far amount of poems and pieces, and several short stories that are - how to describe them - elegant, erotic, things of dreams, and sometimes a little disturbing. 

Thanks for asking  How quickly did you get used to this site? And what do you write?


----------



## Firemajic

Stone Angel said:


> Hi, thanks for the pointer. I'll pop down that way next.
> 
> I'm a writer of dark romance, mystery and some erotica ( the non vulgar type - more for the imagination ), but mainly emotional turmoil. I have a trilogy of novels to finish, my novellas 'Cold Need' and one that might be called 'A Splinter Of Time', a far amount of poems and pieces, and several short stories that are - how to describe them - elegant, erotic, things of dreams, and sometimes a little disturbing.
> 
> Thanks for asking  How quickly did you get used to this site? And what do you write?





Hello, Stone Angel, Welcome to WF! Wow, I am impressed, you are on fire! A trilogy.. fabulous... WF is easy to get used to, explore of course, but feel free to ask questions, Mentors[ us purple people] are here to assist you, guide you, and answer any questions... enjoy! My name is Julia, and I hang out in the poetry thread, hope to see you there...


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Stone Angel said:


> Thanks for asking  How quickly did you get used to this site? And what do you write?


Never was able to get into romance, but that's just me, haha.  I generally write medieval fantasy and action-y stuff, myself, though I have dabbled (and been asked firmly but politely to stop dabbling) in poetry, as well.

I'm kidding about the poetry.  Everyone here's been extremely supportive of me in that area, even though I struggle.  Like I've said, this is a great community.  The forum's pretty easy to get around, it just seems intimidating at first because there are a lot of boards, but I guarantee there will be some of them you seldom, if ever, use.

More will open up to you once you've become a full member, which merely takes making ten posts in the main boards (posts in the Lounge and related areas don't count toward that).  I suggest helping others by reviewing the work they post, that's a surefire way to make friends around here.


----------



## Vul27

Hello! I'm a grim, hyperactive, twistedly funny and loveable person (male) :3. 

Grew up in a good town in Bulgaria. Not much interesting to say about myself really. I'm just a writer who wants to get some critique for his works and maybe get some advice on writing in general.

My hobbies consist of working out, gaming and writing. Surprisingly enough my social life isn't non-existant as many would expect.

I am a lone son of a family of 3 (8 if you count the pets we have). We have 3 dogs and 2 cats. Love 'em to death.

As I said before, nothing too interesting. That's all. Hope you guys have a great day <3


----------



## aj47

Howdy!  I'm a straight-talking Texan who writes poetry, short fiction and the occasional essay.  Nice to meet you.  I think we tend to find ourselves more ordinary than others do because of familiarity or maybe over-familiarity.  What kind of gaming? I do board and logic, with an occasional foray into card or side-scroll.  And yeah, it's funny how people who read about folks on the internet go, "wow, you must not have many friends!" but it turns out you have a sufficiency.  I saw a post about that--basically the gist was, ever been to a convention?

Anyway, welcome to our community.


----------



## Olly Buckle

H.Brown said:


> Just thought I would say hello to everyone here. Happy writing.
> 
> H.


Hi H. Brown, hope you are enjoying the site. This is the sort of writing I like, there is a point and you are staight to it


----------



## Saul Bee

How do, really looking for some help from more experienced writers.  Not written much apart from a few short stories, and want to work out what are the specific skills I need to practise to write better. I started a blog about 18 months ago just to get into the habit of writing but volume of output is no good if you don't really know the basics.
So tips on characterisation, grammar, description, plotting and so on gratefully accepted.
Also specific ways I can tune up my writing and simply get better with focused practise.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi, Saul and welcome! You've come to the right place - it's just about impossible to be an active member here and not get better as a writer. Just by interacting on the forums you will pick up tips and absorb skills, almost without noticing. We have some great competitions, challenges and writing games that I would recomment you try. Don't imagine that they are merely frivolous games, there's enormous benefits to getting used to writing regularly and reading what others write.

Anyway, take a good look around and join in where you can. Once you have made ten posts, you will gain full membership and more forums will open up for you. 

By the way, what sort of stories do you write/read? Whatever genres you prefer, you will be bound to find folk here who enjoy writing the same sort of stuff. Have fun and I look forward to seeing you around the place and hope to be reading some of your own work very soon. If you need any help finding your way around the site, just yell. 

jen


----------



## Saul Bee

Jen I used to read a huge amount of SciFi and Fantasy stuff now I spend more time reading 'the internet' which can be fairly eclectic.

I write mainly about running, sounds bizarre but I started a blog shortly after I started running, and then when I tried to write fiction I discovered it was easier to write what I know how to write about and that is running.  Marathons feature quite a lot.  I have also discovered I have quite a darkside as well. 
Not sure quite how you would categorise my writing to be honest.  I was never too literary, I just discovered I enjoyed the process of putting words on paper and telling stories.  Up to now I have written short stories and I set myself a personal challenge of writing tales that are exactly 1000 words long.

Anyway thanks for the welcome, I did have a go at one challenge, writing for tone and emotion, not sure how well I did..


----------



## aj47

Welcome to the community.  I saw your tone challenge work, looks good, but hat's an informal challenge with no judges.  We also have formal challenges, some of which are scored and one of which is voted -- two for fiction, one for non-fiction, and two for poetry.  You need to level-up to full member status to enter those, however.  You're over halfway there, so leveling up won't take long. 

I admire anyone who can maintain a blog.  I don't have the discipline to commit to a project like that.  That may be why I do short fiction and poetry. 

Again, welcome.


----------



## Saul Bee

Thanks AstroAnnie
The blog I treat like a job. over 500 words on a Sunday evening. Not always good but I thought it would help to prioritise just getting the discipline to write regularly.  It helped my running so I thought, hmmm transferable skills.
This will get me a little closer to the challenges where I get the feedback.


----------



## pdraber

Hi! My name is Pete. I am a growing writer, I published an interactive kids book called "Pete's Robot" which is published through the app store. I published another book called "My Parents Won't Let Me Go To Bed" which I published through Amazon's createspace. 

I am currently working on a fantasy novel that I want to publish in a series of short stories. The first story is called "The Walking Worm" and I would love to get feedback and advice from other writers while doing my best to help out around here. Thanks for having me!


----------



## PiP

Welcome 



pdraber said:


> Hi! My name is Pete. I am a growing writer, I published an interactive kids book called "Pete's Robot" which is published through the app store. I published another book called "My Parents Won't Let Me Go To Bed"



hi Pete, an interactive book for kids, now that sounds intriguing!



> I would love to get feedback and advice from other writers while doing my best to help out around here. Thanks for having me!



You've come to the right place if you're looking to not only receive feedback but work with other writer's too.


----------



## pdraber

Thanks PiP! I would love to connect with other children's book authors and self publishers. The industry is super exciting! Any success stories on this forum?


----------



## WildPolitics

Hi Writing Forum! My name is Margi. 

Although I have professionally written about wildlife almost every day for the past 25 years, I feel that my writing career has just begun.

In late 2015 I embarked on a new adventure – my first non-fiction book. _

Birdsong After the Storm: Global Environmental Governance, Civil Society and Wildlife_ about how we can face the storm of climate change and political upheaval. We are designing a desolate future where the world is monetized and wildness is gone, but we can design a different future. 

This first book is with the publisher and I am just about to start a second non-fiction book. But, I want to grow – to learn to write with grace and power. 

I yearn to be part of a writing community, to be challenged and moved by other people’s writing and in turn to be critiqued. 

I am hoping you may be that dream.


----------



## PiP

Hi Margi,



> I yearn to be part of a writing community, to be challenged and moved by other people’s writing and in turn to be critiqued.



Welcome aboard! We are a creative and supportive community so you've come to the right place 

Great to know you already have a book with the publisher  When is it due for publication? We have a couple of members who have published books in the eco genre: LeeC with Callan's Eden and Donman Author of WILD ROOTS - Coming Alive in the French Amazon

Any questions, please do not hesitate to ask 

PiP


----------



## Plasticweld

Margi, make sure you check out our Non-Fiction corner of the website to meet other NF writers.  I am looking forward to seeing some of your work...Bob


----------



## Kah

Hi I'm re-introducing myself. I have not been active on this site in a long time. Looking to start writing more regularly and reading/critiquing others' work. I love poetry, love language, and look forward to critiques of my work (so I can improve!) and critiquing others' work. I've been a student of Ron's on and off for many years. Some of your may remember me from older poetry sites.


----------



## Phil Istine

Kah said:


> Hi I'm re-introducing myself. I have not been active on this site in a long time. Looking to start writing more regularly and reading/critiquing others' work. I love poetry, love language, and look forward to critiques of my work (so I can improve!) and critiquing others' work. I've been a student of Ron's on and off for many years. Some of your may remember me from older poetry sites.



Welcome (again) to the forum.
I look forward to seeing your work.  You can only post it after you make ten valid posts (anti-spam measure) - word game threads don't count towards the ten.  It's easy to bump your post count with meaningful posts, so I look forward to them


----------



## PiP

Hi Kah, welcome back! I look forward to reading your poems


----------



## Firemajic

Kah said:


> Hi I'm re-introducing myself. I have not been active on this site in a long time. Looking to start writing more regularly and reading/critiquing others' work. I love poetry, love language, and look forward to critiques of my work (so I can improve!) and critiquing others' work. I've been a student of Ron's on and off for many years. Some of your may remember me from older poetry sites.





Fabulous.... Hello, Kah... I am looking forward to reading your work... we have monthly challenges to help you polish your skills and keep you inspired.. my name is Julia, and I ssssssnap the whip in the fabulous poetry thread, hope to see you there... soon....


----------



## WildPolitics

Thank you for the warm welcome Pip.


PiP said:


> Great to know you already have a book with the publisher  When is it due for publication?


I am expecting the book to be released late 2016/early 2017. I am glad to know there are other eco genre writers here (funny that I have never before thought of it as a genre - that in itself is exciting!)
I will follow with keen interest.
Margi


----------



## MattDavies

I'm Matt. 18 and writing. Going to study English at university, so yeah, writing.
That's what I do.
It's time to get writing guys, get to it!
 - Matt


----------



## aj47

I'm writing right now.  To you, Matt.  Welcome aboard.  This is a great site for writing.  In addition to helping one another with our WIP, we have discussions and challenges.   

Happy writing!


----------



## Joe_Bassett

MattDavies said:


> I'm Matt. 18 and writing. Going to study English at university, so yeah, writing.
> That's what I do.
> It's time to get writing guys, get to it!
> - Matt



Hey Matt!!


----------



## QuentinJW

I'm new here too and looking to meet some fellow writers- unlike you I haven't put myself out there yet, as I'm still in school, and I've just got here and basically hey if you want to bounce around some ideas with me I'm game! good luck in your venture into fantastu


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Quentin, glad you decided to join us.  Have fun and, if you need any help finding your way around, just ask a mentor (their names are in purple, like mine.)


----------



## MissKatonic

So, I don't even know if things get read way back here and I hate repeating myself. However, I feel like I'm going to end up doing a bit of that, regardless, while I settle into the community. My name is *Kat*, I'm a member of the Dark Jedi Brotherhood and I'm bored of writing fan-fiction. My whole life has pretty much revolved around horror, until I joined the DB 4 years ago. They keep things fairly PG13 and not many people there have the same morbid curiosity that I do. One of my parents does special effects for Independent horror movies and has been huge into the genre since I was really young. I saw Hellraiser as a pre-teen and it all kind of spiraled away from there into horror movies and eventually into reading as much as I could. Clive Barker is my favorite horror/fantasy author and H.P. Lovecraft was a large part of my earlier years. I've also read a bunch of Dean Koontz, Stephan King and Terry Goodkind(not a horror writer, but my all-time favorite author). I found this forum and am hopeful that it will help me expand upon my limited horror writing ability. 
-I really like unicorns
-I hate tentacles
-I have two cats
-I've literally spent 4 years of my life writing about a psychotic purple alien. 2 of those years was spent writing atrociously...


----------



## aj47

Fancy meeting you again.    No writing is ever wasted.  The bad stuff has to come out so the good stuff can come out later.  I have an appreciation of HPL even though I've not read much of his stuff. Too many books; too little time.

I was wearing my Cthulhu 2016/No Lives Matter t-shirt today.


----------



## Sack-a-doo

I've been hanging out on the Creative Writing Forum (same user name, but with an exclamation mark) and just felt the need to branch out a bit.

I've been working on my WIP, _Aliens Don't Bend at the Knees_, since January 2015 and the 8th draft is currently in the hands of beta readers, so I'm on a bit of a break.

It's a 93,000-word humorous science fiction novel set in 1967 about Kelly Buckler, a lovesick country boy facing an alien invasion as he tries to win the heart of the girl next door. The boss alien has come for ice cream, but when he discovers cherries, decides to steal the entire harvest and that would ruin the Cherry Carnival and kill the town. Things get worse when the alien marries Kelly's mom and even worse when he brainwashes the townsfolk into helping him steal all the cherries. Kelly has to figure out to save the cherries, the carnival and the town, all with just the help of the town drunk and a pot-smoking ice cream salesman.

I've been writing off and on since grade school, but got serious about it in the early 1990s. Distractions aside, I've put in a lot of time and study and I'm now looking toward traditional publishing as an outlet for my work.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Hey Sack-a-doo! Interesting summary you got there. 8th draft? Impressive.

Welcome!


----------



## kay en

Hey,
Ok, I am not good at introductions. I came across this forum while searching for places where I can lurk and learn. I do write a bit from time to time. I am not a professional writer or a proper one. A simple hobbyist, if one may say so. I do find an escape in the form of writing, curl up all my woes in the form of words and cast them out into the open.  I am currently working as a researcher so most of the time my mind is occupied with that very subject. I do like to go on long walks during night. I look forward to learn from everyone here and contribute a bit from my side. I took a 16 personality test and it appears that I have the INFP(introversion, intuition, feeling, perception) personality type, ie-a mediator. I have started working on a small weekend project which consists of a series of random short stories and I look forward to share them with everyone here, for review and critique.


----------



## aj47

Welcome kay en, you took the first step.  Only members can share their work for feedback.  But don't worry, it's easy to become a full-fledged member--just make ten substantive posts.  (The idea is to keep spammers out ... writers write but spammer spam so we catch them and kick them to the curb before they hit the threshold.)

Not all of us are on track to be Serious Professional Writers.  We do have SPWs here, but many of us are like you--writing for other reasons than the intent to make a living at it.  In my case, I intend to make my money writing code, not fiction or poetry (I'm currently a student). I do write fiction and poetry though.  Because I enjoy it.

Again, welcome.  Look around.  If you get lost, ask a person with a purple name.  They're our Mentors and they have answers.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, *kay en*! This is the place for posting your work; ask myself or another mentor if you need any help with doing this. Is there a particular genre you like to use for your short stories?

*HC*


----------



## kay en

Thanks a lot astroannie and HarperCode! It is great to meet like minded people. I understand and appreciate the rules and hope to keep within them.
I am thinking more along the lines of drama for this very project, HC. Let's see how it turns out. I haven't planned it in advance. It's a sort of free writing.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Sounds good! I'll hope to see some of your work being posted in the coming days ...

*HC*


----------



## fisher521

Hi, my name is fisher521 and I like playing video games and writing.


----------



## aj47

Welcome fisher521.  What kind of writing do you do?  I'm short fiction and poetry for the most part.  I admire folks who do longer things but I don't have the gumption.  

What kinds of games do you play?


----------



## Ivylynn

Hello everyone. For many years I was immersed in the arts growing up.  I played several instruments, studied various art forms, and wrote compulsively from a very young age through my mid twenties.  I also worked making festival oriented short films for a small independent company mostly on the production management side of things.   I'm American but I have lived outside the US for many years. In university I have studied liberal arts, history, philosopy, languages and psychology. The last 20 years has been wonderful part of my life,  but life has carried me away from my creative roots into a world of business and public service. ( Although I still believe creativity has been the secret to my success professionally). I was seeking life experience and succeeded.  I've see many things in my work that I never could never imagine as a youth.  This experience has been transformational and somewhat disheartening.  Perhaps this is why in my mid 40's I find myself compelled to reconnect with my inner artistic self as an outlet for the stress I have absorbed.  I've started painting, pottery and sculpture.  I am teaching myself a new instrument.  And, once again, I have begun to noticed the inner voice nudging me to put words to paper. I'm not sure if what I have to offer will be meaningful to anyone else. But where possible I hope to encourage others along on their own journeys of self discovery.


----------



## aj47

Welcome Ivylynn.  Your life sounds full and interesting and you've no doubt a lot of experience to draw from. I'm happy to read that you're interested in encouraging others.  That is part of what makes a forum like this work--we help one another as writers.  

Look around the forum.  It's kinda big, (and it gets bigger once you level up to full member status). If you haven't yet, take a peep at our rules (which are very user-friendly).  They should answer any questions you might have about the forum--and if they don't, you can ask a one of our Mentors--the folks with purple names.  

Again welcome.


----------



## ShadowGaiden

I'm a 16-year-old who's beaten Ninja Gaiden, TKO'd Mike Tyson, and accomplished other hard things in video games. I've never written before, though; I just came up with this idea that I want feedback on whether it's good or not.


----------



## aj47

Welcome ShadowGaiden.  Ideas can't be copyrighted, thought stories, etc. can, so if you don't want someone making off with your idea, you need to actually write it out as a story, poem, song, etc.  

Before you can post your story for feedback, you need to level-up to full member status.  To do that, you need to make ten substantive posts. Some ways to accomplish this are to read other people's work and give them feedback, participate in discussions (we have areas specifically for discussions of various kinds), or ask questions about writing.

Good luck with your story.


----------



## DuKane

Well it has been a little while since I last posted here so I thought I would reintroduce myself. I’m Dakin Dukane and during my sabbatical over the last couple of years I have encountered quite a number changes. These include four books completed with another three as work in progress. A move to a new condo, with a sea view, in a new town on a small island in new country but still in Asia, still happily with the Memsahib and Maggie Moo the beagle.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Dakin, your life sounds so full and happy and it's great that you've decided to check in again to share your writing experience with us. I'm jen and probably one of the new faces since you were last here so I'm looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## SirJohnnyBoy

So this is a reintroduction... I didn't think it proper to add another thread.

I came in around a year and a half ago as a writer looking to run the gauntlet that was self-publishing. So far, I've only been able to re-evaluate my projects while simultaneously fighting off the looming cloud of self-doubt that likes to devour poor writers like me and force them to stop writing for a time. I think I'm going through that phase yet again, when I should have the time to work on 3 short stories/novellas I have in various stages.

I've really been writing on and off for about 7 years. I managed to actually complete the first draft of a novel maybe 4 years ago, but that 84,000 word atrocity hasn't seen the light of day since. The reoccurring theme I've noticed was my lack of a complete novel. The best I've done was maybe 30, 40,000 words, and even then those weren't completed. Motivation and discipline has been a very rough learning curve in my life.

At least on the bright side, I've been reading a lot more books than I used to. I've been reading the Gray Man series by Mark Greaney, Tom Clancy's protege, and John le Carre's George Smiley series.

Anyway, I hope to be around here more often. I do appreciate the idea of a community for writers. Being where I life, there aren't many people that take the craft as serious, and that's a little disheartening.


----------



## ultrablox

Hi all!
I am from Russia, and after 10 years of studying and working as professional software developer I finally understood, that I want to write screenplays. Now I am studying craft of writing.
I created a free outlining software for myself, and I want to share it with your community. I'll create an appropriate theme with description.


----------



## W.Goepner

ultrablox said:


> Hi all!
> I am from Russia, and after 10 years of studying and working as professional software developer I finally understood, that I want to write screenplays. Now I am studying craft of writing.
> I created a free outlining software for myself, and I want to share it with your community. I'll create an appropriate theme with description.



A person with a contribution for assistance right out the start. Welcome to the Writing Forums, Ultrablox. Take a look around find somewhere you can add to the content of comments and advice. Complete the ten (10) posts and you can show us Your outline program. I for one might be interested, I need something to get me back into the writing.


----------



## aj47

Welcome back SirJohnnyBoy, reading is always a good thing.  I do too little of it myself.  This community is one of the best things that's happened to my writing.

And welcome ultrablox! I'm studying to become a programmer.  I don't expect to make a living writing fiction and poetry.  I was going to go to Russia for a school trip many years ago but politics happened and the trip was called off.


----------



## NicK29

Hey there, I'm an Aussie mum and in the middle of writing my grandmother's biography - she's in her nineties so there is a lot to cover! Glad to be joining the forum and hopefully learning a lot


----------



## jenthepen

Hi, NicK and welcome. That's an interesting writing project you have going. I think it's great that you are recording the events of your grandmother's life while she is still there to add all the fascinating detail. It must be rewarding for her too - to know that her granddaughter has the talent and interest to do that. 

This is a wonderful place to learn and also to meet like-minded people who are all striving to improve their writing and publishing skills. Get to know the community by joining in a few threads on the open boards, you'll find your comments are welcomed and you will begin to feel at home in no time. Once you have made ten posts, new forums will open up for you and you will be able to submit samples of your own work for critique. Have fun and I'll see you around the forums.

jen


----------



## NicK29

Thanks for the welcome Jen  I'm really excited about the project but there is a lot to do. Would be good to try and connect to others who have written their autobiography to get some tips. Still compiling a lot of notes at this stage!


----------



## jenthepen

Yes, collect all the info first and then you can work out the best way to present it. I've never written a biography but I did write a short piece about my mum's childhood and schooldays, all based on the stories and information she had shared with me. It was published in a local history magazine and picked up by her old school who ran a little workshop based on the history of the school and mum was invited as the guest of honour! My mother has gone now, she died over twenty years ago, but I still have that article and those memories and I'm really glad I recorded her story while I she was still there to help me.

Keep working on your project but don't forget to get those ten posts done - even asking questions in writing discussions counts towards the total. You'll never regret becoming a member of this site, it can help with every aspect of writing and publishing. See you soon.


----------



## Miss_Red

Hi fellow writers,  new to this forum although not a forum neophyte.  The writing bug bit me, sunk its gnarly teeth into my flesh and has spurred me to join this forum.  An avid reader and a professional, I am always writing for work.   What I found through my own travels and experiences is an unabashed love of the written word, creation of a narrative and story-telling.   I do love poetry, although my poetry writing is rudimentary and will not garner me a nobel laureate.   I hope to hone my creative writing skills and learn from others.  :smug:


----------



## Phil Istine

Miss_Red said:


> Hi fellow writers,  new to this forum although not a forum neophyte.  The writing bug bit me, sunk its gnarly teeth into my flesh and has spurred me to join this forum.  An avid reader and a professional, I am always writing for work.   What I found through my own travels and experiences is an unabashed love of the written word, creation of a narrative and story-telling.   I do love poetry, although my poetry writing is rudimentary and will not garner me a nobel laureate.   I hope to hone my creative writing skills and learn from others.  :smug:



Welcome to the forum Miss_Red.
It's sounds like you've had some practice already 
There's plenty of room for vampire and zombie stories here, especially with Halloween approaching.
There are slight restrictions until you make ten posts of substance (excludes word games and fluff).  Just join in with a few conversations and you'll soon hit ten, when more of the forum opens up to you.  This is an anti-spam measure.
Happy writing (and reading).


----------



## avestHom

Hello every body. I am Avest. I'm looking for constructive feedback on my writing. 

I'm also looking for a beta reader, with whom I could swap chapters.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, *Avest*! You've already passed the ten post barrier, so you are now a full member and can post your work for feedback. Do you have a favourite genre?

*HC*


----------



## H.Brown

Hello and welcome to all our new members on here  nice to meet you all. H


----------



## Mikestermanifest

Hello. My nice to meet you all. I came here to see if I can get more traction for a story I'm writing.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi, Mike. Welcome to the fold


----------



## bobo

Yeah - I'm also into the biography genre - among other things 
But first...I'm trying to find my way round this site - I'ld like to get an overview ... if possible
So far just a lot of details, may be they're bound together somewhere, waiting for me to find this 'somewhere' - hehe !!
or not hehe - should I  be desperate soon ??
Nah - but may be trying again another day ??


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Ah, well if it's biographies you're interested in, you might want to check our non-fiction forum, which you can find *here*.

Any questions, feel free to ask me or any other mentor, and we'll do our best to answer!


----------



## Mikestermanifest

mrmustard615 said:


> Hi, Mike. Welcome to the fold


Thank you. Happy to be here

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Megan

Hello! My name's Megan, 46 years-old, and I live in California with my three dogs and three cats. I am an aspiring author of Fantasy and Science Fiction. My hobbies in include reading, yoga, meditation, photography, origami, and bonsai.  Thanks for having me.


----------



## Phil Istine

Megan said:


> Hello! My name's Megan, 46 years-old, and I live in California with my three dogs and three cats. I am an aspiring author of Fantasy and Science Fiction. My hobbies in include reading, yoga, meditation, photography, origami, and bonsai.  Thanks for having me.



Welcome to the forum, Megan.
It's a pretty friendly place to post things, and critique is honest - even when we don't want it to be  . Once you've made ten meaningful (i.e. not word games or fluff) posts, your user name will change colour and you will be assimilated into the collective able to see more of the forum and post your own work for critique etc.  This is an anti-spam measure.
Hope to see some of your work in the coming weeks.


----------



## Itachi

Hi All,

I am new here, looking to gain knowledge on how to write better overall. I have always wanted to write a novel or blog but never had the guts to actually start. After reading a few excerpts on here it gave me the push to actually write, I hope to post it on here to get feedback and any critiques to improve my writing.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, *Itachi*! Which genre will your novel be in? Have you got the basic plot worked out?

*HC*


----------



## MajorMagma

Hello,

I'm MajorMagma, and I have been looking forward to joining a writer's forum! I have been writing fanfiction for a reasonably long time now (No lemons, If you have been wondering) about my favourite games. Not long ago, one of my stories got suprisingly popular, so I decided to try wo write an original novel. So, I would like to learn wherever I can. I came here so I could post a few chapters and get feedback to improve my writing.

More about myself: I'm Dutch. I like to gaming and occasionaly write.

I have always been a fan of fantasy, so I am currently starting to write a 'Flintlock/Gunpowder Fantasy' novel.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi, Major. Just a caution that we don't allow fanficton on the open boards due to legal reasons but if you do have something original, you can certainly post that for critique once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central. 

So welcome to the forums, and hi. :hi:


----------



## MajorMagma

Thanks Mr.Mustard.

Yes, I have read that about fanfiction. And Hi!


----------



## abhishek_sg

Hello everyone,

I'm Abhishek from India. At this moment, I am trying to create a crowd-sourced story. One single story, but with each chapter written by a different author. Each author starts off where the previous one stopped, and takes the story forward. I am constantly on the hunt for people who might be interested in writing a chapter. 

My reason for doing this is primarily curiosity, as I'm unsure as to whether something of this nature has existed before. In this day and age, community as a concept is being applied to many aspects of our lives. I was curious to see, how it would pan out if added to authorship.

If you are interested, do let me know by replying to this post. I believe that the appropriate place to post this might have been the writers resources section. However, my freshly minted account does not have the authorization to post there yet. Hence, I'm posting here. In case I am violating any other norms, I do apologize. Kindly let me know.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi, Abhishek, welcome to the forums.

You would need a hundred posts to start a thread in Writers' Resources I'm afraid, but what you can do, once you have ten valid posts, is start a thread in the Collaborations and Multimedia Workshop in the Members Only Workshop. If anyone is interested in adding a chapter they can do so there.

Also anyone who is interested should probably PM you as you can't give out information on the open boards. Hope I answered your question. If not drop me a PM and I'll see if I can explain things better.

And welcome to the forums.


----------



## abhishek_sg

Thanks for clearing that up. Just out of curiosity, would you be interested in something of this nature? Or perhaps know someone who might be. Any and all help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Platoon

Hi there, 

This is my first time joining a creative writing online community so I am hoping it will be a nice experience.  
Writing has been an ambition of mine for quite some years now and I am hoping to bring myself to do more of it. Like, a bit more discipline.  
Some of my main interests are enjoying good movies, reading and philosophy.
I'm looking forward to reading other's works on here and posting some of my own.  

Cheers,
Platoon


----------



## aj47

Welcome to our community, Platoon.  What sorts of things do you like to read?  And what do you mean by "good movies"?  Award winners or sleepers?

Feel free to jump in and give feedback on what you read here. Participation is the key to leveling up to full membership and feedback is one way to participate.   You can also start or join a writing discussion or relax in the lounge.  Once you're a full member, you can share your own work for feedback.

Again, welcome.


----------



## Platoon

Thanks for the welcome astroannie.

I try to read a bit of everything and keep an open mind but I often choose the classics. I read a lot of Dostoevsky and enjoyed it a lot. 
Lately I've been reading In Search of Lost Time vol. 1 (Swann's Way) and this one took some patience to get through.
The problem with the classics though is that they can take a long time to finish.
I think for a while now I'm gonna start focusing on some more laid back fiction novels.  
I want to explore the Crime Noir books and I'm thinking of starting with The Big Sleep by Chandler. 

As for movies, I definitely prefer thought provoking ones then sleepers but sometimes it can feel good also to watch some mindless stuff lol. 

I loved watching True Detective lately, season 1. It was so well written and had such interesting characters that at times it felt like I was reading a really good crime novel.


----------



## Firemajic

Platoon said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my first time joining a creative writing online community so I am hoping it will be a nice experience.
> Writing has been an ambition of mine for quite some years now and I am hoping to bring myself to do more of it. Like, a bit more discipline.
> Some of my main interests are enjoying good movies, reading and philosophy.
> I'm looking forward to reading other's works on here and posting some of my own.
> 
> Cheers,
> Platoon





Welcome, Platoon! WF is the best... so your experience here will be a good one... of course the more you participate, the better it will be... check out our many writing challenges, writing discussions and word games, join in and in no time, you will feel right at home. Enjoy, I hope to see you around


----------



## Platoon

Firemajic said:


> Welcome, Platoon! WF is the best... so your experience here will be a good one... of course the more you participate, the better it will be... check out our many writing challenges, writing discussions and word games, join in and in no time, you will feel right at home. Enjoy, I hope to see you around



Thank you


----------



## aj47

Platoon said:


> Thanks for the welcome astroannie.
> 
> I try to read a bit of everything and keep an open mind but I often choose the classics. I read a lot of Dostoevsky and enjoyed it a lot.
> Lately I've been reading In Search of Lost Time vol. 1 (Swann's Way) and this one took some patience to get through.
> The problem with the classics though is that they can take a long time to finish.
> I think for a while now I'm gonna start focusing on some more laid back fiction novels.
> I want to explore the Crime Noir books and I'm thinking of starting with The Big Sleep by Chandler.
> 
> As for movies, I definitely prefer thought provoking ones then sleepers but sometimes it can feel good also to watch some mindless stuff lol.
> 
> I loved watching True Detective lately, season 1. It was so well written and had such interesting characters that at times it felt like I was reading a really good crime novel.



It looks like we don't have much in common.  You might look for *escorial* as he reads a lot of classics.  He was reading Camus recently.  I'm not a big movie watcher but recently re-watched "The Blues Brothers" because my husband and I were Jake and the Penguin for Halloween. Prior to that, I watched "12 Angry Men" for a class.  I don't watch TV (we own one, but mostly my kids game on it).  I read mostly science fiction and fantasy--currently reading Bujold's "Penric and the Shaman" which is set in the same universe as "Curse of Chalion".

There are folks here who will have more in common with you.  I'm just not any of them.


----------



## JustRob

Did somebody mention time? Well hello Platoon. You rang my bell. I am probably by nature philosophical, not surprisingly as I am now in my seventies, but I do not read the classics much at all. Hence I had to look up _In Search of Lost Time _in Wikipedia and see that it has a theme concerning involuntary memory. This rings more bells with me. Involuntary memory is described as the recall of past memories triggered by current events, but what if the memories recalled come not from the past but from the future? That is the puzzle that I have tried to tackle on my website. In 2011 I wrote a novel virtually involuntarily and since then everything in it seems to invoke memories of things that have happened to me _since_ I wrote it. In fact the only reason that I can think of for writing it was to demonstrate that such a thing is possible, which I barely believe myself. 

I have certainly never wanted to become a writer voluntarily but many odd types find that they can fit in here and those with more conventional reasons have no trouble at all, so welcome. Also please heed one of the statements in my signature, that the most difficult criticism that a writer has to comprehend is silence, and contribute to breaking that silence, even if you feel that you have no more right to do so than I do.


----------



## bobo

JustRob said:


> ... Involuntary memory is described as the recall of past memories triggered by current events, but what if the memories recalled come not from the past but from the future? That is the puzzle that I have tried to tackle on my website. In 2011 I wrote a novel virtually involuntarily and since then everything in it seems to invoke memories of things that have happened to me _since_ I wrote it. In fact the only reason that I can think of for writing it was to demonstrate that such a thing is possible, which I barely believe myself.



Sounds interesting - also memory of past lives ?? - or something channeled through the Akashic records ??


----------



## JustRob

bobo said:


> Sounds interesting - also memory of past lives ?? - or something channeled through the Akashic records ??



No, my website only addresses the possibility of communication of information across the entire space-time-possibility envelope of a single physical brain, assuming that quantum neuroscience can eventually unravel everything that neurons are capable of there. Certainly one could regard the future in its coherent state embodying every possible resolved future to be an aspect of an "astral plane", although I believe that the scientific term "phase space" may be more appropriate. Anyway, these things that you mention challenge the concept of personal identity, which goes beyond my modest speculation. One cannot be one without identifying the nature of the oneness. I only go far enough to explain my own experiences, just one step beyond what is known, so my ideas tend to be preternatural rather than paranormal.

I'm not looking for any mystical realm or experience. I just want to know why and how I wrote that novel when I never even wanted to be a writer and still don't. Anyway, now we are well off the topic for this thread, so should not continue the discussion here.


----------



## The Fantastical

*Hi! I was just wondering through the internet when...*

I found this place and thought is sounded exactly like what I needed! I have been looking for a good writers forum for ages. So a little about me... I am a fantasy writer (duh lol) until recently I have mostly written shorts and drabbles just for fun but I have now decided to stretch my wings a little and set off on the grand adventure of writing a novel :shock:!

I am either mad or very brave! 

As a newbie... are there any author eating dragons that I should know about lurking in the forgotten parts of the forum? layful: lol


----------



## Firemajic

The Fantastical said:


> I am either mad or very brave!
> 
> As a newbie... are there any author eating dragons that I should know about lurking in the forgotten parts of the forum? layful: lol





LOL... perhaps a bit of both... mad AND brave.. Welcome... sorry, I dare not tell you about the Dragon that lurks in the bowels of WF.... But you are safe... for now. Feel free to explore [ if you dare] and check out our challenges and discussions... enjoy, hope to see you around...


----------



## The Fantastical

Firemajic said:


> LOL... perhaps a bit of both... mad AND brave.. Welcome... sorry, I dare not tell you about the Dragon that lurks in the bowels of WF.... But you are safe... for now. Feel free to explore [ if you dare] and check out our challenges and discussions... enjoy, hope to see you around...



lol... Thanks for the heads up that there _is _a dragon! I will now travel with my trusty sword and my own dragon! They can ague while I run away ;p.


----------



## Firemajic

The Fantastical said:


> lol... Thanks for the heads up that there _is _a dragon! I will now travel with my trusty sword and my own dragon! They can ague while I run away ;p.





Check out Procrastination Central... it is a safe... I mean... it is a fun place to hide... er, hang out..


----------



## The Fantastical

Firemajic said:


> Check out Procrastination Central... it is a safe... I mean... it is a fun place to hide... er, hang out..



Thanks for the tip :wink: I will remember that when... if I ever run into anything that might look hungry. After all I am a wide eyed, juicy, tender... I mean tough chewy and horrible tasting person! :shock:


----------



## Firemajic

You are going to need 6 more post, before you can offer your work to be devoured by the hungry beasts...  should you survive that... then WF is yours,,, you can even add your own stunning avatar, and secret parts of WF will open to youuuu.... fabulous, reeealllly....


----------



## PiP

Firemajic said:


> L, I dare not tell you about the Dragon that lurks in the bowels of WF.... But you are safe... for now. Feel free to explore [ if you dare] and check out our challenges and discussions... enjoy, hope to see you around...


 Youwokemefrommyslumber...
and you know I always wake up hungry...



> Originally Posted by *The Fantastical*
> 
> _
> I am either mad or very brave!
> 
> _
> _As a newbie... are there any author eating dragons that I should know about lurking in the forgotten parts of the forum? _layful:_ lol_




only me...

Welcome to WF


----------



## Firemajic

PiP said:


> Youwokemefrommyslumber...
> and you know I always wake up hungry...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16049
> 
> only me...
> 
> Welcome to WF





awwww, I see you have met PiP.... BEWARE of her pointy stick and bewitching smile.... :>)


----------



## The Fantastical

Firemajic said:


> You are going to need 6 more post, before you can offer your work to be devoured by the hungry beasts...  should you survive that... then WF is yours,,, you can even add your own stunning avatar, and secret parts of WF will open to youuuu.... fabulous, reeealllly....



Just a few few more! It is surprisingly hard to get ten posts when you are new and still finding your way around. This forum seems to believe in throwing you in the deep end! 



PiP said:


> Youwokemefrommyslumber...
> and you know I always wake up hungry...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16049
> 
> only me...
> 
> Welcome to WF





Firemajic said:


> awwww, I see you have met PiP.... BEWARE of her pointy stick and bewitching smile.... :>)



I have! I would also like to mention that elves and chocolate cake are much more tasty than me!  lol Pointy sticks are useful... I have a few myself! You never know when you might need one... also when can you go wrong with a bewitching smile? They open all sorts of doors!


----------



## PiP

> The Fantastical said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few few more! It is surprisingly hard to get ten posts when you are new and still finding your way around. This forum seems to believe in throwing you in the deep end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can be a little daunting. However, what Firemajic failed to mention is that once you reach your ten post you then have to undergo an initiation ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> I have! I would also like to mention that elves and chocolate cake are much more tasty than me!  lol Pointy sticks are useful... I have a few myself! You never know when you might need one... also when can you go wrong with a bewitching smile? They open all sorts of doors!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BUT... as you've just reminded me, leves and chocolate cake are tasty...
> 
> Okay, joking aside TF. Welcome to WF and our creative and fun community.
> 
> Have you checked out our fantastic newsletter, WiFs28? We publish not only news and views but also select some of members' poetry, fiction, essays and visual arts.
> Please, let us know what you think and that will earn you another point.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Fantastical

PiP said:


> Yes, it can be a little daunting. However, what Firemajic failed to mention is that once you reach your ten post you then have to undergo an initiation ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear! What is it? Battling a Jabberwocky? Braving the Knights of Ni? :shock: lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT... as you've just reminded me, leves and chocolate cake are tasty...
> 
> Okay, joking aside TF. Welcome to WF and our creative and fun community.
> 
> Have you checked out our fantastic newsletter, WiFs28? We publish not only news and views but also select some of members' poetry, fiction, essays and visual arts.
> Please, let us know what you think and that will earn you another point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome! I have made it! I am not official (sort of) I have a dragon and everything! lol  I will check out the newsletter. I will be having fun posting things now that some of the locked forum are unlocked!
> 
> If I do let you know what I think, do I do it in the thread for the newsletter or...?
Click to expand...


----------



## PiP

The Fantastical said:


> If I do let you know what I think, do I do it in the thread for the newsletter or...?



Yes please 

Who knows. You could be a contributor one day.


----------



## The Fantastical

PiP said:


> Yes please
> 
> Who knows. You could be a contributor one day.



Maybe...  lol Ok I will have a read and a mention!


----------



## Firemajic

The Fantastical said:


> PiP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear! What is it? Battling a Jabberwocky? Braving the Knights of Ni? :shock: lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome! I have made it! I am not official (sort of) I have a dragon and everything! lol  I will check out the newsletter. I will be having fun posting things now that some of the locked forum are unlocked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHHHhhh . life is good!
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I think they forgot to tell you that posts in the Procrastination central and word games don't count. That's why it took you so long to get your ten posts. We really want people to genuinely want to be here and not just to post their work and never be seen again.

And it looks like you want to stay, so welcome to our madhouse


----------



## The Fantastical

mrmustard615 said:


> I think they forgot to tell you that posts in the Procrastination central and word games don't count. That's why it took you so long to get your ten posts. We really want people to genuinely want to be here and not just to post their work and never be seen again.
> 
> And it looks like you want to stay, so welcome to our madhouse



I do want to stay! I figured out the non post counting pretty quick... the trouble was that as a very new member I felt a little thrown in the deep end with commenting in the other places that did count! But I made it through the trial by fire! lol 

BTW Love you Avatar... It is always good to see a familiar face lol!


----------



## Platoon

JustRob said:


> Did somebody mention time? Well hello Platoon. You rang my bell. I am probably by nature philosophical, not surprisingly as I am now in my seventies, but I do not read the classics much at all. Hence I had to look up _In Search of Lost Time _in Wikipedia and see that it has a theme concerning involuntary memory. This rings more bells with me. Involuntary memory is described as the recall of past memories triggered by current events, but what if the memories recalled come not from the past but from the future? That is the puzzle that I have tried to tackle on my website. In 2011 I wrote a novel virtually involuntarily and since then everything in it seems to invoke memories of things that have happened to me _since_ I wrote it. In fact the only reason that I can think of for writing it was to demonstrate that such a thing is possible, which I barely believe myself.
> 
> I have certainly never wanted to become a writer voluntarily but many odd types find that they can fit in here and those with more conventional reasons have no trouble at all, so welcome. Also please heed one of the statements in my signature, that the most difficult criticism that a writer has to comprehend is silence, and contribute to breaking that silence, even if you feel that you have no more right to do so than I do.



Thank you JustRob. 

Yep _In Search of Lost Time_ has much to do about revisiting moments of our past through luck ; when memories and sensations that were long forgotten about come back to us vividly, triggered randomly by some event in the present. 

I'm happy to say I finaly got through the first novel (_Swan'ns Way_). It took some patience but overall it was a good experience.

I would be curious to keep going and jump to the second one - but there are many of them - and so many other things I wanna read.  

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## JustRob

The Fantastical said:


> As a newbie... are there any author eating dragons that I should know about lurking in the forgotten parts of the forum? layful: lol



If there are they'd probably get Reader's Indigestion here. We're pretty tough-skinned when necessary. 

So far as forgotten parts of the forum are concerned, there are the specialised groups where all sorts of thing may get discussed, and I do mean _all _if you give the secret knock and get behind some of the locked doors. Certainly I know of a sleeping dragon in one of those forgotten groups, but I wouldn't imagine that you'd be writing _that_ sort of thing. It all depends what you fantasise about though.

By the way, you say that you're on Earth. Which Earth would that be? Just checking. You never know for sure around here. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## senecaone

I was invited to update my profile, but was told to wait for approval.

I will wait!

I have some stories to tell. Full of image with oodles of poor grammer and spelling, most likely. Not to mention scrambled plot lines and off topic rambles.


----------



## The Fantastical

senecaone said:


> I was invited to update my profile, but was told to wait for approval.
> 
> I will wait!
> 
> I have some stories to tell. Full of image with oodles of poor grammer and spelling, most likely. Not to mention scrambled plot lines and off topic rambles.



Welcome! From one newbie to another... they seem to be really patient here, with us lost bunnies. Hope to seem some of your stuff soon. 

Oh! BTW you need ten posts before you account it activated...  A daunting task, as there are a few forums that don't add to your posts count so you have to diver right it with comments and critiques! But worth the trial by fire


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, *senecaone*! You can also add to your post count in the Lounge (link here). I hope that you enjoy the WF!


----------



## PiP

senecaone said:


> I was invited to update my profile, but was told to wait for approval.
> 
> I will wait!
> 
> I have some stories to tell. Full of image with oodles of poor grammer and spelling, most likely. Not to mention scrambled plot lines and off topic rambles.



Hi and welcome to WF.  As a FoWF you should be able to update your profile immediately AND post to the creative forums without the ten post handicap. Please let me know if you experience any problems.


----------



## 1Zaslowcrane1

Hi
I'm Zaslow (Crane) . Not my real name but I can't use that. You'd understand if you knew it. I've been writing with an eye toward going Pro for quite some time, and was the producer, engineer and main writer for "Smoke and Mirrors" ( www.smoke-and-mirrors.us) Smoke and mirrors was an audio podcast "re-imagining" The Twilight Zone".
I live in a "bucolic" setting in Central California and am strongly considering moving North to Oregon , because Oregon is GREEN, and California is Tan, and I am VERY tired of Tan.
I write whatever occurs to me (often in dreams) but the thru point of what I usually work on is still stories that are a bit "off", tales of the macabre...Sci Fi and related genres. I'm currently hard at work on a 95000 word trilogy based nominally on Mars, and that centers around murder greed and dealing with other place's (other than Earth) conditions etc.
I've written around 120 Short stories, a dozen or so novellas, and/or novelettes, and then there's the "Space Opera" I'm working on. I tele commute to Los Angeles once per week to attend a writers group meeting of which I have been a part for 10-11 years...These are wonderful helpful people and I will owe them a great deal of thanks if I ever "make it". However I felt it was time to say "hello" to others out there doing more or less what I am doing.
"Hello".


----------



## The Fantastical

Welcome and .... Welcome! lol This is a fine place to talk about writing, contemplate the universe and there is very little tan!


----------



## wulfAlpha

Hello everyone! You can call me wulfAlpha I'm a genre savvy aspiring writer who specializes in hard sci-fi and has been known to dabble in urban fantasy (I blame you Dresden Files!). I don't suffer from writers block as much as writer's AD-squirril! Sorry. Anyway. I look forward to reading and writing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ell337

Oops sorry I missed this thread to introduce meself. Humble apologies. Well here I is. I is here. I am not Sam. I am me. Or Moi. Myself. I. I write. Which is why I am here. Cos I have discovered I need a bit of kick up the keister in the form of a bit of friendly motivation being involved with a group of writers to get me writing. Well it helps at least. I've made a start. Think I've hit the magic number of posts to get unlocked, unzipped, unsealed ready to go. I think. 

Anyways enough waffle. Hi.


----------



## Plasticweld

Welcome to the forum :}


----------



## Ell337

Thanks


----------



## H.Brown

Hello and welcome to the forum to all our new members it is always great to see new names.  I wish you all the best in all your writing endevors and look forward to seeing you all around the forum.

H


----------



## Burkholder

The name is Greg Burkholder and by God, I want you all to shred my work. I've been acting like a wittle baby about putting my writing out there but I realized that if I care about growing at all I need to be critiqued by people smarter than me. My eventual goal is to rip a novel out of my head about living with a facial disorder that eschews the toxic narrative of pity and shame pervasive in so much of disability literature. The scope of what I want to pull of is grand and I am currently an idiot not even remotely capable of pulling it off. So I hope you guys will help me become somewhat less of a writing buffoon. 
Love!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Ahh, the advantages of perspective that viewing the world from a different starting place brings, good theme, Greg.
You are going to  have to make ten posts before you can share your work, not hard, run around the site, find out about us , and make a few comments. Something the morons who are out to spam us can't be bothered with, too much like thinking I guess 

Welcome to the site fella.


----------



## Burkholder

Olly Buckle said:


> Ahh, the advantages of perspective that viewing the world from a different starting place brings, good theme, Greg.
> You are going to  have to make ten posts before you can share your work, not hard, run around the site, find out about us , and make a few comments. Something the morons who are out to spam us can't be bothered with, too much like thinking I guess
> 
> Welcome to the site fella.


I feel like I am not remotely qualified to critique other people's work! I've read Elements of Style I guess...and I read alot...BUT I'LL SUCK IT UP!

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## aj47

Burkholder said:


> I feel like I am not remotely qualified to critique other people's work! I've read Elements of Style I guess...and I read alot...BUT I'LL SUCK IT UP!



Critiquing others is a good way to learn to assess the good and the bad in your own work. Dayum, you need to start practicing  Being able to communicate about what is good or not-so-good in a piece gives you the framework to develop yourself into a better writer.


----------



## Ell337

astroannie said:


> Critiquing others is a good way to learn to assess the good and the bad in your own work. Dayum, you need to start practicing  Being able to communicate about what is good or not-so-good in a piece gives you the framework to develop yourself into a better writer.



Couldn't agree more. Learning to offer a good crit is an essential tool in the writer's box. Working out what works and what doesn't in someone else's work helps you apply the same critical eye to your own work, which improves it.


----------



## H.Brown

Burkholder said:


> The name is Greg Burkholder and by God, I want you all to shred my work. I've been acting like a wittle baby about putting my writing out there but I realized that if I care about growing at all I need to be critiqued by people smarter than me. My eventual goal is to rip a novel out of my head about living with a facial disorder that eschews the toxic narrative of pity and shame pervasive in so much of disability literature. The scope of what I want to pull of is grand and I am currently an idiot not even remotely capable of pulling it off. So I hope you guys will help me become somewhat less of a writing buffoon.
> Love!



Hello and welcome, there are many groups that offer different discussions also. Anyone can have an opinion on a subject including a written piece of creativity, even if you just enjoy it or not is helpful to a writer just as much as giving indepth critique, jump in and see what happens you never know you may find the critiquer within.

See you around.


----------



## SolitaryMagpie

Hi there,

  My name's Kerry and I'm a twenty-four-year-old artist, poet and aspiring novelist. For the most part, I'm a self-taught writer as I missed the majority of my schooling due to chronic illness, but ever since I was a little girl I've always written stories, illustrated them, etc. 

  I've been hesitant about getting involved in any kind of writing community for numerous reasons, but I'll admit the main reason has been because of my crippling amount of self-doubt and an intense fear of only being met with ridicule. But, I have finally decided to bite the bullet in the hopes of not only making some new friends and hopefully being of some help to others, but to also receive some constructive criticism and general feedback on my poetry. I would truly be very grateful for that.

  So, yeah . . . there's not much else to say right at this moment, except that it's nice to be here (I think!), and I hope you all have a wonderful 2017. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all. :mrgreen:


----------



## H.Brown

SolitaryMagpie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My name's Kerry and I'm a twenty-four-year-old artist, poet and aspiring novelist. For the most part, I'm a self-taught writer as I missed the majority of my schooling due to chronic illness, but ever since I was a little girl I've always written stories, illustrated them, etc.
> 
> I've been hesitant about getting involved in any kind of writing community for numerous reasons, but I'll admit the main reason has been because of my crippling amount of self-doubt and an intense fear of only being met with ridicule. But, I have finally decided to bite the bullet in the hopes of not only making some new friends and hopefully being of some help to others, but to also receive some constructive criticism and general feedback on my poetry. I would truly be very grateful for that.
> 
> So, yeah . . . there's not much else to say right at this moment, except that it's nice to be here (I think!), and I hope you all have a wonderful 2017. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all. :mrgreen:




Hello and welcome,

You will find no ridicule here, well not when it comes to critiquing a piece of work. Jump on in, once you have reached 10 posts youcan start posting your own writing. Also check out the groups as they are brilliant places to meet/ get to know our members. Looking forward to getting to know you too and hopefully you will like us back. 

Jump in enjoy, 

H


----------



## Darkkin

(_Peers up from bottom of pond...waves)_

Hello,

Welcome to the forums.  And don't worry about being self-taught, we have writers from every skill level and genre here, from a cringe-worthy poet like me to published authors.  The poetry forums are also among some of the best I've encountered on the web; they are both active and insightful.

Some handy hints:  Ten posts (anywhere outside the word games and procrastination threads) will see you promoted to a full fledged member allowing you to start threads and post your work for critique.

One of the easiest ways to reach the coveted ten post line is to offer feedback on works posted to the forums.  You don't have to be trained in critique, simple observation is all you need.  What worked, what didn't, and why.  It is also a good way to learn your way around the forums and get to know other members of the community, as well.

As to receiving critique, it can be tough at first, but believe me when I say that folks here are here to help not hinder.  If you have questions or qualms, the mentor's directory is located here.  The mentors, the folks in *Lavender*, are a great resource for support and advice.

- D. the T.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi, Kerry and welcome. :hi: It's a scary thing, to lay out your work for critique - everyone here has faced that dreaded leap into the public domain - but you've taken that first step and you'll find that the folk here are welcoming and supportive and hardly bite at all. 

What sort of poems and stories do you like to write? 

I'm jen, by the way, and here to help if you need any advice about finding your way around the site and so on. Have fun!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum, Kerry. I wonder if there may be some advantages to not having gone through the regular education system, That we all got taught in the same mould be restricting our originality a bit?
Don't worry about ridicule, we split duties here, mentors to help people and mods to keep them in order (Thought the mods are actually quite helpful if you are nice to them). Anyway, the point is if anyone starts ridiculing you, tell a mod; they will drop a piano on them and that will be that 
Jen is one of the mentors, and over modest, she can give you advice on most things, not just finding your way about, she writes some excellent stuff.

Good to see you, and all the best for 2017 to you too, Olly.


----------



## SolitaryMagpie

[FONT=&Verdana]Hi there, H. Brown,

Thank you! I would like to get involved with some groups once I'm better acquainted with the forum. Definitely. I'm sure I will like a lot of people here [/FONT]–[/FONT][FONT=&Verdana] we are all writers, after all. That strange breed somewhere between a reclusive alien species and a human. :mrgreen:

Hi Darkkin!



  Thank you. I'm sure you're doing yourself an injustice with that description. The forum seems so immense to a newbie like me and I've not come across any of your poems yet. If you're comfortable with it, please do feel free to point me towards some of your work at some stage. I'd look forward to reading it.



  I've had a brief look at the poetry section and so far I'm liking a lot of the works on here. I'll soon get to critiquing and things, I'm sure. For the moment, I'm content just finding my way around.



  Absolutely. I think I've finally reached a stage in my writing where critique will feel helpful as opposed to hurtful. 



  Thank you for such a warm welcome and all the information, too.

Hi, Jenthepen!


  Thank you. 

  It is, indeed. It will be lovely to find others who are sympathetic to that anxiety, and of course understand the kind of writer temperament, as it were, because presently I've never spoken to another writer at all. I do have poetry clubs and such nearby, but I've been too self-conscious about my work to go, thinking it would be below standard. I'm hoping this forum will be a good starting place for me. Haha, well, I'm fine with the occasional bite.


  Generally, my poems are very personal, melancholic things. They're more like preserved memories, or moments of reflection on short lines, really. 

  As for stories, I'm mostly into trying to blend gritty realism and modern society with a bit of folklore and history. So generally quite dark, overall. I'm a character writer, though, I think. I lean towards writing about unlikely or taboo friendships or relationships, and I do tend to invest a lot of time going through their emotions and back stories and researching as much as I can. 

  What about you? Besides being a mentor what kinds of things do you like to write about most?

  Thank you very much!

Hi there, Olly!


  I have two ways of looking at it: on the one hand, I do tend to think there's definitely a certain creative freedom that's come with not being taught at school, and I do have a small sense of pride in being self-taught.  
  However, on the other hand, I equally have a bit of a chip on my shoulder with regards to punctuation and grammar and all that kind of thing and that ever nagging voice of just not quite being up to standard. 
  One thing I hope to gain in joining the forum is a little bit of confidence, because at present I have very little. Writing is just a compulsion I have, regardless of whether I feel capable or not, it's my 'go-to' release, and so I just keep persevering through it.

  Haha, noted. Will do! 

  I'm sure she is, and I have no doubt she's a wonderful writer, too!



  Thank you.


----------



## H.Brown

Your welcome. 

There are many from new writers bunch, young writers to all the poetry groups as well. Continue to build your ten posts as that is a great way to help you become familiar with the forum.


----------



## Olly Buckle

If you wish to look at the work of a particular member click on their name, you will get a series of opptions including their latest posts. Go to their profile page and those options include going to their latest started threads.


----------



## SolitaryMagpie

H.Brown said:


> Your welcome. :smile:
> 
> There are many from new writers bunch, young writers to all the poetry  groups as well. Continue to build your ten posts as that is a great way  to help you become familiar with the forum.



I'm getting there, slowly :grin: I love that the forum's not limited to writing fiction or poetry, too. It's nice to see scripts, lyrics, etc. 



Olly Buckle said:


> If you wish to look at the work of a particular member click on their name, you will get a series of opptions including their latest posts. Go to their profile page and those options include going to their latest started threads.



Thanks, Olly. Helpful. Again! :wink:


----------



## JustRob

Hi Kerry and welcome. Hang on to that self-doubt but regard it not as crippling but enlightening. It is how we become better than ourselves and if one keeps on doing that then perhaps there's a chance of becoming better than everyone else eventually, but certainly no worse. Just from the prose that you've written here, for everything that we write is literature of a sort, I would say that you've already made the right impression. You may regard that as your first critique if you like.

So, you are not convinced by self-deprecating poets without evidence then. In that case here is a link to my own claim not to be a poet, the first of the very few poems that I've posted on WF.

*Nothing per verse*


----------



## SolitaryMagpie

JustRob said:


> Hi Kerry and welcome. Hang on to that self-doubt but regard it not as crippling but enlightening. It is how we become better than ourselves and if one keeps on doing that then perhaps there's a chance of becoming better than everyone else eventually, but certainly no worse. Just from the prose that you've written here, for everything that we write is literature of a sort, I would say that you've already made the right impression. You may regard that as your first critique if you like.
> 
> So, you are not convinced by self-deprecating poets without evidence then. In that case here is a link to my own claim not to be a poet, the first of the very few poems that I've posted on WF.
> 
> *Nothing per verse*



  Hi Rob,

  Thanks! Yeah, that's what I try to do. I think there's a certain benefit of being your own worst critic, because as you say, you learn what needs to be improved quite rapidly –[/FONT] sometimes too much so [FONT=&Verdana]– as often I can begin a project and by the end find my writing style has changed beyond recognition in the process. But sometimes you just want that consistency; to be able to get on with your work without your brain picking at itself, depleting all confidence and creative thought in the process.

  Thank you very much for that. I greatly appreciate it. 

  Definitely never convinced of self-deprecating poets or artists in any sense. I think that's one of the main issues of being a creative person: we lack the ability to see what others find remarkable or just merely interesting about our own work. Funny, considering that's the one thing we seem to fear the most! Other peoples' opinions.

  The irony of your poem . . . perfect. :mrgreen: Sums up how I feel the majority of the time!


----------



## jenthepen

SolitaryMagpie said:


> Hi, Jenthepen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally, my poems are very personal, melancholic things. They're more like preserved memories, or moments of reflection on short lines, really.
> 
> As for stories, I'm mostly into trying to blend gritty realism and modern society with a bit of folklore and history. So generally quite dark, overall. I'm a character writer, though, I think. I lean towards writing about unlikely or taboo friendships or relationships, and I do tend to invest a lot of time going through their emotions and back stories and researching as much as I can.
> 
> What about you? Besides being a mentor what kinds of things do you like to write about most?



Your stories and poems sound right up my street.  Most of my stuff is driven by the characters too. I'm fascinated with people's circumstances and how their life experiences impact on their behaviour. I also enjoy abandoning all the deep-thinking and just writing a bit of humour sometimes. I used to write short stories all the time but I tend to concentrate on poetry more now. It gives me a real buzz to occasionally manage to capture a thought or an idea well enough that a few others can to relate to it.

I see you have full membership now so I hope it won't be too long before I can read some of your work. I like the lone magpie avatar! 

jen


----------



## SolitaryMagpie

jenthepen said:


> Your stories and poems sound right up my street.  Most of my stuff is driven by the characters too. I'm fascinated with people's circumstances and how their life experiences impact on their behaviour. I also enjoy abandoning all the deep-thinking and just writing a bit of humour sometimes. I used to write short stories all the time but I tend to concentrate on poetry more now. It gives me a real buzz to occasionally manage to capture a thought or an idea well enough that a few others can to relate to it.
> 
> I see you have full membership now so I hope it won't be too long before I can read some of your work. I like the lone magpie avatar!
> 
> jen




Ah, brilliant! :mrgreen: Good on you for being able to do both! I must admit humour really isn't my strong point. I admire those who can write it. I really do. It's wonderful people can relate to your work, too. I'm not surprised you're thrilled when you get comments like that. I never think people will relate to mine! 

I've just posted in the poetry section. I'm a little nervous, but I've taken the plunge. The poem itself isn't quite right toward the end, but for the most part I think it's okay. Suitable for the forum, anyway, I hope.  

Thanks!  I drew it. I'm a better artist than I am a writer, though this is just a sketch. I usually draw human portraits. My goal is to level the two, one day.


----------



## jenthepen

That's great artwork! I hope you'll post some of your art on the forum too?

I'm glad you've taken the plunge - I'll check out your poem right now.


----------



## SolitaryMagpie

Thank you! I can do. In fact, I may do later tonight.  

And thank you for being so kind about my poem, too. I've only shared my poetry with a handful of people before and I'm genuinely lost for words that it wasn't found to be riddled with flaws!


----------



## jenthepen

You're welcome, but not kindness, just my honest opinion. Sometimes, the more critical opinions are the most helpful - they force us to look at our work more closely, whether we agree with the suggested changes or not. All critique is the writer's chance to grow so we should never be afraid of it, good or bad. I must admit, though, it _is_ always nice to get some good reaction!


----------



## H.Brown

SolitaryMagpie said:


> I'm getting there, slowly :grin: I love that the forum's not limited to writing fiction or poetry, too. It's nice to see scripts, lyrics, etc.



I am glad that you are finding your way around. The diversity is great, it means you can dabble in different types of writing.  If you do get a bit lost or just want to chat do not be afraid to give me a PM.


----------



## Zensation

Hi My Name Is Ambrose, I write as a hobby, mainly just for fun. I hope to write for commercial gain one day.


----------



## aj47

Zensation said:


> Hi My Name Is Ambrose, I write as a hobby, mainly just for fun. I hope to write for commercial gain one day.



Hi, Ambrose, and welcome. I hope to write for commercial gain,too--but program code, not prose or poetry.  I find I can code to deadline but not the other.  And there's room to be creative in code, too--its different, though.  I write poetry and short fiction because I have ideas that cannot be expressed other ways.  I figure the *why* I write isn't as important to me as the the *that *I write.  Is it like that for you as well?


----------



## H.Brown

Hello and welcome Ambrose.

I hope that you are enjoying your exploration of WF.


----------



## hainq

Good day everyone, my name is Hai and I'm writing a light novel (short novel with illustrations) to demonstrate a game world I've been working on.
Although being a programmer, I actually treat story as the most important aspect of the game.
I have no formal training and suck at writing in English, but have been working with a proofreader/editor to improve the situation.
I join this forum to share the fiction world I've been 'exploring' and learn more to grow as a writer.
So, how's everyone doing?


----------



## aj47

Hello, Hai.   Welcome.  I'm trying to find work as a programmer, so I understand how one can do both code and story.  I admire folks who take on longer literary projects as I'm more of a short fiction/poetry writer.  What kind of game is it? And what platform is it for?


----------



## hainq

astroannie said:


> Hello, Hai.   Welcome.  I'm trying to find work as a programmer, so I understand how one can do both code and story.  I admire folks who take on longer literary projects as I'm more of a short fiction/poetry writer.  What kind of game is it? And what platform is it for?



Good day astroannie,
I don't think I should post links here so just gonna say it is a dark-themed, mystery game. We're only targeting PC for now.
We're very close to complete the first chapter of the light novel. Once it's done, I will post it in the "Fantasy, Sci-Fi and Horror" forum, don't forget to check it out if you're interested!


----------



## H.Brown

Hello and welcome,

I hope that you are enjoying your time here. I am sure that you will grow here with us and if you need anything do not forget us mentors in purple are here to help. I am looking forward to seeing you around the forum and agree with you that a game must have a strong story otherwise I get bored and don't play it again.

Take care and see you around.


----------



## Clubs_and_Hearts

Hello, fellow writers! I feel like I should properly introduce myself. You can call me Kat, or whatever else you like; I know my username doesn't fit my actual name so it'd be hard to remember.
That being said, I've been writing for years, but I usually have trouble finishing a story once I start it. The most progress I've made in a story was when I wrote with a cowriter. Recently we've finished a novel that's been a work in progress for a couple years. It needs polished, but once it is I'm hoping to get it professionally edited and sent off to a publisher. One of my life goals is to be a successful author and to get a book turned into a movie. 
I did self publish some books before; honestly, self publishing is not the way to go for me personally. Never sold any- but perhaps that's because I suck at advertising. Haha.
I have some stories on Wattpad; I used to use Fiction Press a lot, but I'm trying to transfer all of those stories to Wattpad.
Anyways, I'm hoping this forum will help answer some questions I have, and I feel that some interactions with other writers will be fun! ^_^

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, Kat! :hi:

It sounds like you already have plenty of experience of the writing process. I've not tried self-publishing myself, but I imagine it must be hard getting your novel noticed in such a crowded marketplace.

If you have any questions about this forum, please don't hesitate to ask. I hope to see some of your work on here in the future!

HC


----------



## Clubs_and_Hearts

HarperCole said:


> Welcome, Kat! :hi:
> 
> It sounds like you already have plenty of experience of the writing process. I've not tried self-publishing myself, but I imagine it must be hard getting your novel noticed in such a crowded marketplace.
> 
> If you have any questions about this forum, please don't hesitate to ask. I hope to see some of your work on here in the future!
> 
> HC


Thanks Harper!!!!

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fantastical

Welcome all!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome everybody!


----------



## Paul DeYoung

Hello - I just finished my first book. Its not terribly long at just over 50k words and is a sci fi comedy.  I also drew about 20 images for it. Trying to navigate the ins and outs of promotion and finding some sort of work in writing.  I have worked construction since I was 16 and now at only 32 I'm starting to suffer from bad arthritis so I've decided to just go for it and try my had at writing.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, Paul! Sounds like you've several strings to your bow, with the writing and drawing. I'm an aspiring sci fi author myself; I'll hope to see a bit of your work posted here.

I've been told in the past that publishers look for debut novels from sci fi authors to be about 100k words long, but maybe it's different for comedy.

HC


----------



## H.Brown

Hllo and welcome Paul it is awesome to see another new name here with us. Don't forget we have a fantastic selection of groups avalible for writers of all genres and levels. Keep on writing and looking forward to seeing you around tne forums.

H.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Hey Paul! 

Welcome to the forum! : D


----------



## LoveRoses

Hi Paul!


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Hey everyone!

Just checking in to see the new faces! If you need anything, send me a PM. In a few moments, I'll send friend requests to the new members. Feel free to accept! 


_Building a better workplace for tomorrow's writers. 
_
- *Anthony*


----------



## LoveRoses

Thank you Prinze, very charming, accepted


----------



## Eviano

Hi All, 
New member here. My name is Eviano. I don't have a lot of writing experience outside my journal and some regular sketches that i guess might be classified as micro flash fiction. What little feedback i've gotten from people who are not friends and family has been positive so i've decided to give this writing thing a proper shot and see where it takes me. 

Cheers


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Hey Eviano! 

Pleased to meet you. : D


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi, and welcome to the forum. You have to make ten posts to be able to show us your writing. For some reason the spammers don't bother, they are daft, there are lots of good places to go and plenty to learn and comment on. I guess they are not really interested in growth, only gaining wealth. It can be you gain monetary wealth from writing, don't get me wrong, but it is not often or easy. On the other hand there is a great deal of the other sort of wealth to be found. Have a great time here


----------



## aj47

Nice meeting you, Eviano--I often think people use too many words in their work.  I mostly do poetry but my fiction tends toward very short.  Welcome.


----------



## Sebald

Just saying hello. New. The site seems nice.

This is the first forum I've joined. Seems like a good idea, genuinely supportive.


----------



## jenthepen

Hi, Sebald, glad you decided to join us. Your first impressions are right - this is a great site, truly supportive and good advice from a lot of talented writers. I'm sure you'll not regret joining.

Take a good look around the place and please jump into the threads with a comment or two once you find something that interests you. Mutual critique and comments are what makes this place special. Every writer appreciates readers that take the time and trouble to let them know how their writing comes across to others.

There's lots to do around this place with fun competitions and word games that can really sharpen up the inspiration and writing skills. It's a big place and can be confusing. If you need any help finding your way around, just ask. The mentors - who have their names in purple - are here to help.

Anyway, enjoy yourself and I look forward to reading some of your work soon.

jen


----------



## Sebald

Thanks Jen. I appreciate your welcome. Just switched to viewing on my computer, instead of phone, and everything makes much more sense.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> It's a big place and can be confusing. If you need any help finding your way around, just ask. The mentors - who have their names in purple - are here to help.


 ...and jen is one of the best 

True, it can be both informing and inspirational here. The downside is that it can be very distracting fromthe actual writing   A good way to get to know the place is to look at 'New posts' when you check in (top left on the blue strip), it can take you all over the place.

Welcome to the forum, hope to see you around and see some of your writing when you have made ten posts and become a full member.


----------



## Sebald

Hi, new to this but really like it so far.


----------



## Sebald

Thanks Olly. Feeling a bit klutzy. I'll start with New Posts and see what happens. Hope I don't break your site.


----------



## H.Brown

Hello to all our new members glad to see your names popping up around here. 

Eviano everyone has to start somewhere and here you have found us we enjoy helping each other's writing get better.

Sebald nice to see you have found us also, we are a friendly bunch at WF, as my first forum I can say I have never looked back.

Once you've had a look around stop by the groups page as there are many different groups that offer different things. I look forward to reading some of your writing, but what do you like to write? Genre etc...

 Good luck in all of your writing.


----------



## Spoi

Hello everybody.
I'm joining hoping to get some advice from those alot better than I am at writing and for motivation to actually write more. I started off as a sort of therapy to cope with various issues and i've tried to write a few nightmares. From what i've seen I think I can find what i'm looking for here.


----------



## The Fantastical

Welcome! I do indeed hope that you will find what you are looking for here


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the site Spoi (Nice name, distinctive and compact). With luck you may find more than you were looking for, things you didn't even realise existed even if you are lucky    There is learning and fun to be had, and sometimes both together. Have an explore round, and don't forget to make a few posts. You need to make ten to be a full member and open up all the possibilities that brings.

See you around, Olly.


----------



## aj47

Spoi said:


> Hello everybody.
> I'm joining hoping to get some advice from those alot better than I am at writing and for motivation to actually write more. I started off as a sort of therapy to cope with various issues and i've tried to write a few nightmares. From what i've seen I think I can find what i'm looking for here.



Hello and welcome,  

We've got all kinds of writers here from dabblers to pros.  And we cover most genres (not X-rated though).  Horror is quite welcome.  Once you've made ten posts, you'll level up to full membership and be able to share some of your work with us.  In the meanwhile, feel free to look around and join in discussions or give some of us feedback on our work.  Or ask us your writing questions.  The place is fairly well organized so you should be able to figure out where to do what.  If you get lost, ask for help.

Again, welcome.


----------



## H.Brown

Spoi said:


> Hello everybody.
> I'm joining hoping to get some advice from those alot better than I am at writing and for motivation to actually write more. I started off as a sort of therapy to cope with various issues and i've tried to write a few nightmares. From what i've seen I think I can find what i'm looking for here.



Hello and welcome Spoi, what a great username where did it come from?

There are plenty of us members that are willing to help out writers of all levels.

Once you have had a chance to look around then I would also suggest looking at the different groups as you can find advice there also. 

See you around the forums and if you need any help or just fancy a chat then Pm me.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome Spoi!


----------



## ArtBlinked

Hello all! I'm going into computer science but like to write in my free time. 

hobbies:
-rollerblading
-painting
-running

and well, writing but you knew that.


----------



## aj47

ArtBlinked said:


> Hello all! I'm going into computer science but like to write in my free time.
> 
> hobbies:
> -rollerblading
> -painting
> -running
> 
> and well, writing but you knew that.



Welcome to our community!

What aspects of computer science? (I'm a programming graduate.) 

What kind of writing do you do?  Prose?  Poetry?  Whatever it is, we have sections here for it.  And once you level up to full membership (ten legit posts) you'll be able to share your work with us, plus, you'll have permissions on whole new areas of the site that you can't even see yet.

Again, welcome.


----------



## ArtBlinked

> Welcome to our community!
> 
> What aspects of computer science? (I'm a programming graduate.)
> 
> What kind of writing do you do? Prose? Poetry? Whatever it is, we have sections here for it. And once you level up to full membership (ten legit posts) you'll be able to share your work with us, plus, you'll have permissions on whole new areas of the site that you can't even see yet.
> 
> Again, welcome.



Thanks for the welcome! 

And that's awesome, I'm taking classes now for my BS in software engineering. I'm currently in community college but looking to transfer to University in the Fall. Right now I'm taking calc3, java programming 2, and web design (which is actually an electrical engineering class haha).  

I enjoy reading and writing fiction/science fiction for the most part. My goal is to write descriptive but fast paced third person pov. I tried first person for a bit but third is so much more enjoyable to me. I feel I can do much more with it. 

I came across this website from a google search result that brought up an archived page talking about how to best describe laughter. It was fantastic and as I explored more I decided I wanted to join. 

Oh, also I see there's a rpg section. How is that? I've only done writing rp with a few rl people in messenger chats so I'm not sure how it works in a forum. Does each thread have its own rules?


----------



## H.Brown

ArtBlinked said:


> Hello all! I'm going into computer science but like to write in my free time.
> 
> hobbies:
> -rollerblading
> -painting
> -running
> 
> and well, writing but you knew that.



Hello and welcome ArtBlinked,

I hope that you are enjoying your exploration of WF. Rollerblading wow, now that takes me back to summer days spent on the seaside rollerblading with my cousin, can you do any tricks? 

What books do you like to read?

If your interested check out the different groups we have on offer here as I am sure you will find something that suits you.

Well I am looking forward to seeing you around, oh and my name is purple because I'm a mentor so if you get stuck or lost shoot me a message and I will help out.


----------



## ArtBlinked

Hey! It's great to meet a fellow roller blader. I don't do tricks much (I can skate backwards if that counts) since I mostly go for distance and speed. I like to follow the multipurpose trails around Phx and since it's such a big city there's lots of ground to cover. 

As for books, my favorite writers are Karen Hancock (I love her allegory in Legends of the Guardian King series) and Ted Dekker (I love his voice). I've read pieces of Steven King books (beginning of Rose Madder and another one long ago about a kid lost in the woods). I really admire his writing style and voice even though I despise the stories themselves.

And thanks! I look forward to hanging out with this group. It's fun reading other people's story ideas and starts. And there looks to be a section for pretty much everything.


----------



## aj47

_The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon_. The only Stephen King I've read all of.  I liked it, too.  I read a Dekker book -- I forget the name, and I couldn't get into it.  It reminded me of Orson Scott Card.  I liked some of Card's ideas but he has thing for being horrible to children (as in horror) that I can't get past.  Even though I know it's fiction.


----------



## ArtBlinked

astroannie said:


> _The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon_. The only Stephen King I've read all of.  I liked it, too.  I read a Dekker book -- I forget the name, and I couldn't get into it.  It reminded me of Orson Scott Card.  I liked some of Card's ideas but he has thing for being horrible to children (as in horror) that I can't get past.  Even though I know it's fiction.


So I had this nice long response typed out on my phone and apparently I waited too long and when I pressed post the website ate it. Ugh

But that was the book! I started it in high school but never finished but not because of lack of interest. 

I've not read any Orson Scott Card books but I like Dekker for the meaning he puts into his stories and his quick writing style. It's been a while since I've read any of his stuff. Lately I've followed Hannah Nelson with her second book after reading her first, The Last She. It's a fun read with a unique idea behind it.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome ArtBlinked!

One more post and you become a regular member. Hoorah! : D

If you have any questions you can ask us purple people-- the mentors. 

Hope you settle in nicely!

Cheers!


----------



## Sebald

Hi. New member. A few more words about myself. Just finishing a YA novel I've been working on for several years. The site seems to be more suited to short story writers? I'd be very grateful if anyone could advise me on how novel-obsessed writers communicate through the site.


----------



## aj47

Sebald said:


> Hi. New member. A few more words about myself. Just finishing a YA novel I've been working on for several years. The site seems to be more suited to short story writers? I'd be very grateful if anyone could advise me on how novel-obsessed writers communicate through the site.



I know you specifically didn't ask me but I have a bit of knowledge.

People share chapters in
Prose Writers' Workshop (you can see this now, you're a member)
the various genre specific open boards

There is a board for NaNoWriMo
There is a board for writers and beta readers to connect (Beta Readers Open Discussions)
People ask/answer questions about novels in
Writing Discusssions
Publishing
Research


This place is *huge* and just got huger as you levelled up.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

astroannie really hit the nail on the head here. Once you become a full member, after ten posts, you can think about posting extracts from your novel (if you wish) or other material on the site.

No rush though. Look around and explore! 

Cheers!


----------



## geoffrey

Hello, Geoff, writing a long time. Approached by Celtic Tree Book Promotions--anyone heard of them?


----------



## aj47

Hello, and welcome to our community.  You might find this article on Writer Beware! informative http://accrispin.blogspot.com/2012/01/bookstoremarketingnet-beware-spam-pr.html

Editing this post to add:

I did a whois lookup on their domain name.  From their record on whois.icann.org

*Important Dates*

Updated Date: 2016-03-17
Created Date: 2016-03-17
Registration Expiration Date: 2017-03-17
​
Their .com domain name expires in ten days?  I wouldn't send them my money.


----------



## geoffrey

astroannie said:


> Hello, and welcome to our community.  You might find this article on Writer Beware! informative http://accrispin.blogspot.com/2012/01/bookstoremarketingnet-beware-spam-pr.html
> 
> Editing this post to add:
> 
> I did a whois lookup on their domain name.  From their record on whois.icann.org
> *Important Dates*
> 
> Updated Date: 2016-03-17
> Created Date: 2016-03-17
> Registration Expiration Date: 2017-03-17
> ​
> Their .com domain name expires in ten days?  I wouldn't send them my money.


thank you very much!
best
Geoff


----------



## PiP

Sebald said:


> Hi. New member. A few more words about myself. Just finishing a YA novel I've been working on for several years. The site seems to be more suited to short story writers? I'd be very grateful if anyone could advise me on how novel-obsessed writers communicate through the site.



Hi Sebald, and welcome to WF. Have you checked out our Beta Readers forums?

Workshop (not visible to guests, new members and search engines): http://www.writingforums.com/forums/213-The-Beta-Readers-Collective-Galen-s-Reading-Room

General Discussion and Beta readers requests: http://www.writingforums.com/forums/215-Beta-Readers-Open-Discussions


----------



## Sebald

Thanks for the advice. I'm finding my way around, slowly. I must say, the standard of critique is very impressive.


----------



## Sebald

Thanks astroannie. Everybody has been so welcoming. I'll keep circulating.  Lots of YA around, but largely fantasy/speculative. My own YA novel definitely isn't. It's a black comedy, set in the real world (present-day London). It doesn't matter too much about connecting with similar genres. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Sebald

Really appreciate your message. It's a great site.


----------



## wulfAlpha

Don't know if I replied before but whether I did or not consider yourself extra welcomed. I'm interested to see a YA black comedy that sounds interesting any way I wish you luck and hope you will feel free to share your work when you can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelen

I have just joined you. I felt I needed to use my brain and as I have always been interested in poetry and have written a bit, this forum would be fun and useful. I look forward to meeting you all and sharing prose and poetry.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum, poetry is one of the most active areas, with discussions, development and competitions. You will need to make ten post to see the full forum and post your own work, it is an anti-spam measure and seems to work. The people who are actually interested have no trouble finding ten places to comment. See you around, Olly.


----------



## questioner

*I am new to general writing after years of writing in it. My goal is to be understood and close as I can get to the word perfect. I hope you have a spelling correction program, one of my writing mistakes is spelling itself and the meaning of the word to other words. Looking forward to being a understanding writer. questioner*


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, *questioner*! This is the place for your writing questions to be answered. Yes, we do have a spellchecker, which comes in handy. Is there a particular area that you like to write in?

*HC*


----------



## questioner

General writing and short stories. questioner


----------



## Elana91

Greetings everyone, my name is Brandy, tho online I prefer to go by Elana(e-lon-ah), eurlo(ur-low),Miya(my-ah). I am a 25 yr old female and I began my writing back in 2011, though I only wrote 'till 2013, I had to stop and mourn my pc and flashdrive theft that had caused me to stop writing. Due to the heartbreak and life interferance I got a job soon after and began my grown up life, had two wonderful 'lil boys (now ages 2yrs and the other is 11months) Then life continued in a hurdling spiral down hill, was in an abusive relationship for over 2 yrs, gave my kids to my mother and got out after almost 3yrs with him(fear made me hold out for so long) so now with a new man now for 8months, I am happy, and on a quick road to recovery and getting my kids back.

I am also writing again as of: 1/30/17 
As well as rpging again with a long time online friend of mine.
I also finally bought my own website for my stories.

It's nice to finally be able to focus on my passion once again and look forward to talking and improving my craft!!

~Elana


----------



## Elana91

DarkDyer said:


> If it's a scam, you can usually tell if they are asking you for money to publish your book.



So how does publishing exactly work?


----------



## PiP

Elana91 said:


> So how does publishing exactly work?



Hi
Elana
Welcome to WF!

Any questions about publishing, _please_ don't be shy, you can start a thread in one of these forums
[h=1]Writing Forum: Getting Seen and Published inc Self Publishing[/h]
You may also find the Good the Bad and the Ugly forum an interesting read.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome Elana! : D


----------



## wulfAlpha

Welcome Elana! I hope you get lots of good help if you need it and I look forward to seeing your work if I may


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creative

Hello everyone, New member here. Happy to be here. I like writing articles,essays.so looking ahead to stay here.


----------



## wulfAlpha

Welcome creative! Article writing is good.i hope you find alot of good stuff to read here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coye

I am a would-be novelist who set aside the first draft of a novel to create a webcomic.  The webcomic was supposed to help me work through a case of writer's block, and I thought it had, so I put it on hiatus after a few years to rewrite the novel.  So far, however, I have only produced false starts.  I am hoping these forums will help me get back on track.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome Coye! 8)


----------



## C.Gholy

Hey everyone.


----------



## gerdun

hello everyone, just introducing myself, I am not a robot. Promise. 
Gerald


----------



## JustRob

gerdun said:


> hello everyone, just introducing myself, I am not a robot. Promise.
> Gerald



That's okay, but don't write anything that might upset the robots here.


----------



## Cassi

Hello Everyone! 
I have tried multiple times to write this 'brief' introduction, yet it seems that one is not allowed to back-space to correct mistakes and typos. Which seems like a serious flaw on a writers' forum! So I am just going to leave my introduction as this. It is much too stressful to do more.

Cassi


----------



## Ptolemy

Cassi said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have tried multiple times to write this 'brief' introduction, yet it seems that one is not allowed to back-space to correct mistakes and typos. Which seems like a serious flaw on a writers' forum! So I am just going to leave my introduction as this. It is much too stressful to do more.
> 
> Cassi



Hi Cassi, there are a few reasons on why you may not be able to. One (and I think the main reason) is due to your use of a color in your text. When you apply a color, type then backspace for some reason it juts back to the front of the sentence. I believe it's just a logistics error due to Bulletin being used to black text only. It's not much of a flaw as an inconvenience. I can't do much about it, but I hope it doesn't effect your experience here on Writing Forums.


----------



## Gold Bearer

Couldn't you just write the post first and then give it text colour after it's written?


----------



## Ptolemy

Gold Bearer said:


> Couldn't you just write the post first and then give it text colour after it's written?



Theoretically you could, didn't think of that.


----------



## Cassi

Thank you Ptolemy, I will try that and see how that goes  And there does seem to be some magic in that  odd but ok as long as it works.....thanks for the solutions!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome Cassi! : D


----------



## NeenaDiHope

Hey Everyone,

I'm Neena (Hi Neena) it's been a few days since I last wrote something. (Awwww) I know, I know, I'm supposed to write everyday but there are days when my fingers won't cooperate and there is nothing I can do about it. I joined WF so that I can get help and that's the first step to a recovery, right? *Twitches* I was writing everyday and then I fell off the wagon. I tried to go straight (to writing) when I got home from work but sometimes it's just too much and I can't seem to get my mindset right. I will work hard to get back on the path, to go straight (to writing) and I know with all of your help I will become a real writer. *Twitches* Thank you for your understanding and support! :hi::drinkcoffee: 







I'm writing a book! I'm hungry let me just grab a quick snack. I could go for some coffee (French Vanilla) yummy. Ooo is that chocolate? I need to write something. Ha! There I got a sentence done. I need a nap!


----------



## Eldred

I'm 19 and in college for graphic design and film/media production, but I also have a passion for writing. I usually write short stories or poetry but I have also been working with a few friends on a screenplay idea. 

I always like to feel that my writing is improving and I find the more advice and feedback I get the more I enjoy writing and the better I am at it. I joined this forum in the hopes of getting constructive criticism on some of my writing so I can continue to improve. I also love reading short stories and poetry that other writers have produced.

Basically I am here to find a solid community to share my work with before I start branching out among the people I know in real life.


----------



## Firemajic

Eldred said:


> I'm 19 and in college for graphic design and film/media production, but I also have a passion for writing. I usually write short stories or poetry but I have also been working with a few friends on a screenplay idea.
> 
> I always like to feel that my writing is improving and I find the more advice and feedback I get the more I enjoy writing and the better I am at it. I joined this forum in the hopes of getting constructive criticism on some of my writing so I can continue to improve. I also love reading short stories and poetry that other writers have produced.
> 
> Basically I am here to find a solid community to share my work with before I start branching out among the people I know in real life.





Hello, Eldred, nice to meet a fellow writer and poet, my name is Julia and I hang out in the fabulous poetry thread... Welcome


----------



## antarpuneet_

Hello I'm Antarpuneet Singh, Nice to meet you all


----------



## aj47

Welcome Antarpuneet.  Nice meeting you.  What do you like to write?  Poetry?  Memoir?  Horror?  Something else?


I'd like to get to know you better.  I'm mostly a poet with forays into short fiction.


----------



## Clint Henry Hoyt

*Hello*

I am Clint Henry Hoyt, how is everyone doing?


----------



## sas

You made me smile due to your brevity. I figure I'll know more about you within context, which is why I never introduced myself to the forum, although I've been an active member for over a year. They know the real me by now, not what I  would have more carefully revealed. I can't be trusted with my own self analysis. Best and Welcome. Sas


----------



## Chester Stark

Hey there, Chester Stark just checking in here. How many of you lot write under a pen name?


----------



## d0lb4n

Hello! Name is Dylan. I'm 22 and from the Midwest U.S. I look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## NeenaDiHope

Chester Stark said:


> Hey there, Chester Stark just checking in here. How many of you lot write under a pen name?



I'm a pen name, Hi!


----------



## sas

Actually, my entire family has called me by my nickname, Sas, for over 50 years.  So, to me, it is my real name. Smiles. And, real personality. You rarely find both in a name. I'm lucky. sas


----------



## Oblivious Plunge

That's... sassy, sas.


----------



## aj47

d0lb4n said:


> Hello! Name is Dylan. I'm 22 and from the Midwest U.S. I look forward to getting to know everyone!



Nice meeting you.  I grew up on the Dakota prairie, but now make my home in Texas.  What do you like to write?


----------



## H.Brown

hello and welcome to all of our new members on this thread, I hope that you are all well and enjoying your time here. Looking forward to seeing you all around the forum.  if you are ever stuck and need a helping hand then give me a shout and if I can help I will.


----------



## Space Cadet

Thank you, H. Brown, for the warm welcome.


----------



## Space Cadet

Hello, Writer Forum Members, old and new.  I'm new.  My name's Wesley, and I'm keen on getting started on the forum and meeting everyone.


----------



## PiP

Hi Wesley,

Welcome to WF. Pleased to meet you  I'll kick off with a question so we get to know you a little better. As far as writing is concerned what is your main area of interest - poetry, fiction, non-fiction?

Me, my passion is poetry


----------



## Darren White

Hey Wes, welcome \o/ 
Wesley is one of my friends 
I told him to have a look at the forum, and join if he liked what he saw.


----------



## JustRob

Hi Wesley. I don't think everyone is here right now but someone is bound to be. Someone else may be as well, so there should be plenty of people to meet even if everyone doesn't turn up. I joined WF because I wrote a novel about something else some years ago. I knew that it was about something else because at the time I wrote that after the title. You may think that this is all nonsense and so did I once, but then someone else wrote to me and I started to see life differently. That was because her name actually was Els and at that point I began to realise what my novel was really about.

Writing involves pulling all the strange ideas out of one's mind and attempting to make something original and intriguing out of them. To do that one needs to fill one's mind with experiences to inspire those ideas, so life must always come first to provide those experiences. The very first rule of writing is therefore to live life, then write. Writers call that research and often use it as an excuse for their behaviour, saying "I'm doing research for a novel," but it doesn't always convince others. Enjoy writing, but first of all enjoy doing the research ... within reason, that is.

I'm a mentor. You can always contact any of us mentors to ask about anything here. In my case I may just convince you that things made more sense before you asked me though, but of course that's just fiction. There's plenty of fiction around here to read, so please do so and let us know what you think about it. Always remember though that back in reality there are other clocks ticking, so use your time wisely.

Welcome to WF. Enjoy.


----------



## Space Cadet

Hi PiP.  Thank you for the welcome.  My main area of interest is poetry.  I love short stories and novellas as well.  I enjoy listening to and reading a lot of long poems, but I love the art of writing and nailing down a strong, short poem.  Who are some of your favorite poets?  I enjoy James Tate, Walt Whitman, Ginsberg, Galway Kinnell et al.  I read a few poetry journals that come around the used book stores here in Charlotte.  IODINE comes to mind as one of them.  I never really know the authors or forget their names.


----------



## Space Cadet

JustRob.  Thank you for your words of wisdom.  "...Pulling all the strange ideas out of one's mind and attempting to make something original and intriguing out of them."  Yes. True, there are many "other clocks ticking," and the traffic's so fast, almost out of gas, three miles outside town, must go. (It's getting late.) 
I Hope to speak soon though.  Thank you again.  --Wesley


----------



## JustRob

Wesley T Cutlip said:


> I love the art of writing and nailing down a strong, short poem.



I don't waste my time writing poetry because it wouldn't be any good if I did, but very occasionally I do write something short, sharp and spontaneous. It may be relatively serious like this - Captives - or not so much so like this - Dozen Rhyme - but I can never improve on what I first write because I don't have any technical skill in this domain. Nevertheless sometimes I post a poem here because I have nothing else to do with it.

WF encourages us to explore outside of our comfort zone. Don't just stick to your strengths but explore your weaknesses as well because if you post them here at least you'll be making someone else feel more confident about what they can do. On the other hand maybe you'll discover something new about yourself. I did.

When my angel wife and I went to dances I used to drag her onto the floor to dance while it was still empty on the principle that if the worst dancers danced first others wouldn't have any qualms about doing so as well. That was fine until we noticed that people were applauding and complimenting us and asking us to go back on the floor when we sat down for a breather. We are still terrible dancers but ... apparently that isn't what matters. People just want to feel good about life. You can probably find terrible writers as well as good ones here, but that isn't what matters in the short term; what matters is the future.

By the way, my posts are as long as my poetry is short.


----------



## Raleigh Daniels Jr

Hello there everyone!


----------



## Writers Block

Hi All, 
Just found this forum while searching for something else to do (i.e. procrastinating between writing and convincing myself I'm doing something productive  ).
I'm a wannabe writer from down under. I've got two novels penned (one edited) and two other novels not finished which fall into the thriller/horror/revenge genres.
I also maintain two blogs full of fictitious stories and poems (one general audience and one strictly adults only). Both blogs are updated daily with either single post stories or serialised stories. All serialised stories are now well over 35K words and still going. 
No idea what I expect from writing or this forum but I don't mind hanging back for the ride.


----------



## Anthony Clark

Hello. My name is Anthony. I'm thirty years old. I have been writing about ten years. I also like drawing portraits


----------



## Pluralized

Welcome, welcome, welcome! Hope you all find your way through the labyrinth to what we like to call 'the moist center' of WF. Believe us, it's tremendous. We have all of the best things. 

At least take a moment and enjoy something of this magnitude: http://www.writingforums.com/threads/142026-Straight-Up-And-Down-Gibberish! 

Perhaps once you've hung around awhile, earned your Ten Stamps, and made peace with whatever creature birthed you, it will start to come together. But seriously, we have writing competitions each month, poetry out the wazoo, and a ton of places to slink around and learn while you argue about grammar. It's good for what ails you, writing-wise, not to mention you can meet some great cyber-folks who'll encourage you along the way (and some who'll critique your work with a _very_ impartial eye, which can sometimes sting). 

Oh, and pick a good username. One you won't regret later. Ask us how we know.


----------



## sas

I am always excited to see poets join. I've read the work of a couple of you and found it refreshing. You've also been generous with good suggestions for others, myself included, in poetry workshop. Hope others emulate you. I do keep a relaxed score, but a score, none the less, as to who takes and who gives. Then I know who not to give to. 

Workshop help need not be some major point. Sometimes a seemingly simple punctuation change, or format change, is enough to make a difference. Anyway, I am sure others are as sick of my suggestions, as I am (smiles), and are looking forward to fresh poetry approaches. Bet you will have them.  Welcome. Sas


----------



## jackjohn

Hello to everyone. Newbie is here. I am Jack John and I am the biggest fan of the Hollywood movies.


----------



## Firemajic

jackjohn said:


> Hello to everyone. Newbie is here. I am Jack John and I am the biggest fan of the Hollywood movies.



Helllllooo Jack John, I loooove movies too  ... welcome to fabulous WF! Nice to meet you...:cheers:
What do you like to write about?


----------



## jackjohn

Firemajic said:


> Helllllooo Jack John, I loooove movies too  ... welcome to fabulous WF! Nice to meet you...:cheers:
> What do you like to write about?



*Thanks . I am just want to share reviews on latest movies
*http://www.writingforums.com/members/44341-Firemajic


----------



## Raleigh Daniels Jr

Hello


----------



## W.Goepner

Raleigh Daniels Jr said:


> Hello


Well goes to show how often I come about here lately... 
Welcome to the Writers Forums Raleigh.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome all! = D


----------



## Phil Istine

Hello Jackjohn and Raleigh, and anyone I may have missed.  Welcome to the forum.  I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## andrewclunn

Hello all.  I'm a quality over quantity sort.  I'm not fully satisfied with a piece until I've been editing and rewriting it for years.  Then I put it in some controlled visual format (either an image, pdf, or stand alone html document).  And only then do I consider it "good," put it in a special folder that is much less full than the "ideas" and "in progress" folders, and do nothing with it.  A recommendation by someone from another forum (not related to writing) brought me here.  Not sure how much I'll share, if this will inspire me to write more, or what, but I'm definitely interested in reading other's work and discussing writing theory and different processes.


----------



## PiP

Hi Andrew, and welcome to our creative community. Is there a genre of particular interest or do you just write as and when inspiration grabs you? What is your preference - poetry or prose?


----------



## andrewclunn

PiP said:


> Hi Andrew, and welcome to our creative community. Is there a genre of particular interest or do you just write as and when inspiration grabs you? What is your preference - poetry or prose?



I prefer shorter fiction (3 to 7 pages) or poetry.  My work usually starts with a "Ooo, that's a good idea, or that's an interesting line or concept."  Then I write it down, come back to it later, flesh it out and rewrite it and the form it takes is malleable.  For example I have a short work of fiction that I have two versions of (one in the first person past tense and another in told using second person present participle), and I keep working on each, but not sure if which version I like more.

In all honesty I'm probably just a much better editor than I am author.


----------



## PiP

> andrewclunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer shorter fiction (3 to 7 pages) or poetry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've probably  noticed we have active Poetry and Prose forums. We also have Workshops where you can post your work. Workshops are useful because they are not visible to search engines and non members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work usually starts with a "Ooo, that's a good idea, or that's an interesting line or concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a notebook full of "Oooo" moments. One day I might make the time to develop the ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example I have a short work of fiction that I have two versions of (one in the first person past tense and another in told using second person present participle), and I keep working on each, but not sure if which version I like more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting! I'd love to read both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty I'm probably just a much better editor than I am author
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are always looking for volunteer judges to help with our monthly Prose or Pip Challenge. Hopefully we can twist your arm to help one month
Click to expand...


----------



## andrewclunn

Question.  Is there a reason I can't see the Poetry Challenges sub forum?


----------



## PiP

andrewclunn said:


> Question.  Is there a reason I can't see the Poetry Challenges sub forum?



There is not a subforum :scratch:

Can you view these boards?
http://www.writingforums.com/forums/57-Poetry-Challenges
http://www.writingforums.com/forums/229-The-Purple-Pip-Challenges


----------



## andrewclunn

PiP said:


> There is not a subforum :scratch:
> 
> Can you view these boards?
> http://www.writingforums.com/forums/57-Poetry-Challenges
> http://www.writingforums.com/forums/229-The-Purple-Pip-Challenges



Only the second one.


----------



## PiP

Thanks Andrew. Please leave it with me and I'll take a look.


----------



## PiP

Andrew, you should now be able to view the Poetry Challenge board.


----------



## H.Brown

Hello to all our new members I hope that you are all well.   I look forward to seeing you all around the forums. If you are ever stuck then just shoot me a PM and I will try my hardest to help any of us mentors will. (we are the ones with purple names) Have fun exploring all that Waf has to offer.


----------



## andrewclunn

Just subscribed for a year.  It says to PM Cran, Sam, or Gumby, but... umm I'm having difficulty finding where I send private messages.


----------



## PiP

Hi Andrew, thank you for supporting our writing community by becoming a Friend of WF. To PM a member click on their username. You will then see a drop down menu with various options. Select 'Private Message' and the rest is self-explanatory.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi, Andrew. You can click under my Forum Actions where you'll see Private Messages or you can go into your home page and click on Send Private messages there. If you are simply needing to talk to administration there is a Contact Us link at the bottom of the screen.


Or you can do what PiP suggested. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## timur

I am Hasan Javed, Essay Writing is passion, my job and everything for me. I love to write an argumentative essay, proving my points with fact and logic, deductive and inductive.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hello Hasan, that sounds like my sortof thing, I look forward to reading you in non-fiction when you have made your ten qualifying posts, welcome to the forum.


----------



## HarriB

You may call me Harrison or Harry. I've always enjoyed reading and recently realized that writing is not "half-bad". I don't aspire to produce the next Great American Novel, but am here to mature as a writer and read others' work.

Glad to be here and I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Terry D

Welcome, HarriB. There should be plenty here to keep your attention. Don't hesitate to jump in and give some feedback about a story, or poem posted in one of our creative threads. That's the best way to make sure you get feedback on your own work when you decide to post. Enjoy!


----------



## H.Brown

Hello and welcome,

You may find the groups helpful also guys why not check out new writers bunch or young writers group. You can ask questions and make friends. 

Goodluck with your writing and remember if your ever in doubt give one of us mentors a pm and we will help in any way we can. Looking forward to seeing you both around.


----------



## Warhol

Hey Everyone,

My name on here is Warhol, so you can either call me that or Sanders. I write an array of different things, I'm not really sure where I'd put my skill level. I do write a lot of poetry. I'm really excited to write with all you cool people. I'm always happy to make new friends.

Sincerely, 

Sanders 
The Very Confused Teenager


----------



## Jack of all trades

Warhol said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My name on here is Warhol, so you can either call me that or Sanders. I write an array of different things, I'm not really sure where I'd put my skill level. I do write a lot of poetry. I'm really excited to write with all you cool people. I'm always happy to make new friends.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Sanders
> The Very Confused Teenager



First, welcome!

Second, alright, I'm curious. Why "Warhol"?


----------



## PiP

Warhol said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My name on here is Warhol, so you can either call me that or Sanders. I write an array of different things, I'm not really sure where I'd put my skill level. I do write a lot of poetry. I'm really excited to write with all you cool people. I'm always happy to make new friends.



Hi Sanders,

Welcome to WF and our creative community. As you write a lot of poetry you may also be interested in taking part in our two monthly poetry challenges. One is a 'prompt' challenge and the result is decided by a poll and the other is the Pip (poets in progress) challenge which is judged. The winner of this challenge is not the best poem but the most improved.

Any questions, please ask!


----------



## H.Brown

Hello and welcome to Wf  I'm a little late to this party so I'll just say I hope you enjoy and if you have a question don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Warhol

Well this pen name of mine comes in many different parts, the warhol piece is of course Andy Warhol himself in addition to the fact that the song Andy Warhol happens to be one of my very favorite David Bowie songs.

I am definitely interested in participating in the poetry challenges! Thank you for telling me about them!



PiP said:


> Hi Sanders,
> 
> Welcome to WF and our creative community. As you write a lot of poetry you may also be interested in taking part in our two monthly poetry challenges. One is a 'prompt' challenge and the result is decided by a poll and the other is the Pip (poets in progress) challenge which is judged. The winner of this challenge is not the best poem but the most improved.
> 
> Any questions, please ask!


  Thank you for telling me about the challenges. I look forward to participating!


----------



## Warhol

Jack of all trades said:


> First, welcome!
> 
> Second, alright, I'm curious. Why "Warhol"?


Well this pen name of mine comes in many different parts, the warhol piece is of course Andy Warhol himself in addition to the fact that the song Andy Warhol happens to be one of my very favorite David Bowie songs.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the forum Sanders, one way of dealing with confusion is to accept it as a fact of life until it sorts itself. Another way is to analyse it; decide what it is exactly you are confused about, writing is quite good for that in a round about sort of way. Looking back the period of teenage didn't last long, I find the confusion is more permanent, hope you have better luck. enjoy being here, Olly.


----------



## Noelle

Hey, how you all doing? I'm new here, will have to get a lay of the land...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Noelle, doing fine thanks   My father was named Noel, I am guessing yours is the feminine version of the name. He was born on Christmas day, I hope you didn't suffer that misfortune, though I guess about 1 in 365 must.

Have a good explore and comment as you go, when you have made ten posts new possibilities open up. This is our protection against spam, it seems most completely self interested people will not take the trouble to comment  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JustRob

Hi Noelle. My angel wife's father was also named Noel because he was born on Christmas day. Also Olly and I were born in the same year. As you will see there are many different types of members here, most of the time that is. Welcome to our community.


----------



## MrBillyD

I've just joined this website, and I see that we're required to make 10 posts before we're allowed to post any of our own writings.
Okay.  Now I'll begin my first of ten.

My pen name is MrBillyD.  I am a writer of original fiction, fan fiction and occasional non-fiction articles.
When it comes to writing fiction, I see myself as an entertainer and my stories are my performances.  When it comes to being an entertainer, I am a natural comedian, and when I am writing fiction, this joker is wild.

So once I've completed the required 10 postings here, and finally allowed to post my own fiction, I'll be able to say:

"Here they are Ladies and Gentlemen!   Whenever you're ready!  The Performances are about to begin!

"Another opening, another show!
In Philly, Boston or Buffalo!
I don't know how these lyrics go!
Another opening, another show!"
(Apologies to Cole Porter)


----------



## H.Brown

MrBillyD said:


> I've just joined this website, and I see that we're required to make 10 posts before we're allowed to post any of our own writings.
> Okay.  Now I'll begin my first of ten.
> 
> My pen name is MrBillyD.  I am a writer of original fiction, fan fiction and occasional non-fiction articles.
> When it comes to writing fiction, I see myself as an entertainer and my stories are my performances.  When it comes to being an entertainer, I am a natural comedian, and when I am writing fiction, this joker is wild.
> 
> So once I've completed the required 10 postings here, and finally allowed to post my own fiction, I'll be able to say:
> 
> "Here they are Ladies and Gentlemen!   Whenever you're ready!  The Performances are about to begin!
> 
> "Another opening, another show!
> In Philly, Boston or Buffalo!
> I don't know how these lyrics go!
> Another opening, another show!"
> (Apologies to Cole Porter)



Hello and welcome to our lovely community MR Billy, you sound like you are a comic book fan.

Have you already written any fiction that we may have heard of?

I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Firemajic

MrBillyD said:


> I've just joined this website, and I see that we're required to make 10 posts before we're allowed to post any of our own writings.
> Okay.  Now I'll begin my first of ten.
> 
> My pen name is MrBillyD.  I am a writer of original fiction, fan fiction and occasional non-fiction articles.
> When it comes to writing fiction, I see myself as an entertainer and my stories are my performances.  When it comes to being an entertainer, I am a natural comedian, and when I am writing fiction, this joker is wild.
> 
> So once I've completed the required 10 postings here, and finally allowed to post my own fiction, I'll be able to say:
> 
> "Here they are Ladies and Gentlemen!   Whenever you're ready!  The Performances are about to begin!
> 
> "Another opening, another show!
> In Philly, Boston or Buffalo!
> I don't know how these lyrics go!
> Another opening, another show!"
> (Apologies to Cole Porter)




Sounds like you might be a closet poet....  check out the fabulous poetry thread, and welcome to our wonderful writing community....


----------



## MrBillyD

Hello H. Brown:
    Thank you for welcoming me.
    To answer your question, I am no longer a comic book fan.  I was in the 1950s when I was in elementary school.  Next Thursday, August 3rd, is my birthday.  I will be 72 years old, and am in very good shape for a man my age.  I know I'm in much better shape than my father was at this age.  I think that's a good way to measure yourself when it comes to your general health.


I have indeed written much fiction.  Though I don't know if you've heard, I do have a few self published books available on amazon/ kindlebooks.  However, less than a dozen copies have been sold, mostly to friends of mine.  This has led me to the conclusion that no matter how good your writing is, don't quit your day job.

I have been writing and posting short stories, novellas and novels on the internet for more than 10 years.  My different works, which are more than three dozen are posted on several different websites.  Fanfiction.net, webook.com, and fanstory.com are among them.  On fanstory, I've been given the ranking of #10.   

The reason I've posted the same stories on different websites is like I said in my personal introduction.  I consider myself an entertainer.  When I go to different websites, I'm taking my show on the road.   Each website is like a different theater; and I am now looking forward to performing here at the writingforums.com theater, as soon as I get those first ten postings done.

Please tell me, will this message be included in those first ten posts?

Thank you again.


----------



## MrBillyD

Hello Firemajic:
    Thank you for welcoming me to this website.
    I don't think I'm what you call a "Closet poet".  The rhyme that I posted comes from the lyrics of a song which was written by the composer Cole Porter for the musical "Kiss Me Kate", which was produced on Broadway in the 1940s.  I have some originally poetry in some of my writings, but that will have to wait to be seen, until I've given ten forum postings.  Then I'll finally be allowed to begin posting my own writings.  Are there any writings of yours posted here on this website, that you'd like me to read and hopefully give some kind of feedback?

Thank you again.


----------



## PiP

MrBillyD said:


> I have indeed written much fiction.  Though I don't know if you've heard, I do have a few self published books available on amazon/ kindlebooks.  However, less than a dozen copies have been sold, mostly to friends of mine.  *This has led me to the conclusion that no matter how good your writing is, don't quit your day job*.



This is solid advice, Mr B. 



> I have been writing and posting short stories, novellas and novels on the internet for more than 10 years.  My different works, which are more than three dozen are posted on several different websites.  Fanfiction.net, webook.com, and fanstory.com are among them.  On fanstory, I've been given the ranking of #10.



Sounds like you have quite a following already!


> The reason I've posted the same stories on different websites is like I said in my personal introduction.  I consider myself an entertainer.  When I go to different websites, I'm taking my show on the road.   Each website is like a different theater; and I am now looking forward to performing here at the writingforums.com theater, as soon as I get those first ten postings done.



The *WF theater*... like it! Rather than post to the creative boards, where fan-fic,  is not permitted, why not create a WF Blog and treat us all to front row seats! I'd love to read your work.  You can create your own blog title and blog description and even set different backgrounds.

 Check out out Escoril's blog
http://www.writingforums.com/blogs/52622-escorial (Each and Every Day)

and
http://www.writingforums.com/blogs/58795-AtleanWordsmith (Tales from Atlea)

You could use your blog as a showcase to share your stories! If you need any help, just send me a private message


> Please tell me, will this message be included in those first ten posts?



Yes, it will  

Welcome to WF


----------



## H.Brown

MrBillyD said:


> Hello H. Brown:
> Thank you for welcoming me.
> To answer your question, I am no longer a comic book fan.  I was in the 1950s when I was in elementary school.  Next Thursday, August 3rd, is my birthday.  I will be 72 years old, and am in very good shape for a man my age.  I know I'm in much better shape than my father was at this age.  I think that's a good way to measure yourself when it comes to your general health.
> 
> 
> I have indeed written much fiction.  Though I don't know if you've heard, I do have a few self published books available on amazon/ kindlebooks.  However, less than a dozen copies have been sold, mostly to friends of mine.  This has led me to the conclusion that no matter how good your writing is, don't quit your day job.
> 
> I have been writing and posting short stories, novellas and novels on the internet for more than 10 years.  My different works, which are more than three dozen are posted on several different websites.  Fanfiction.net, webook.com, and fanstory.com are among them.  On fanstory, I've been given the ranking of #10.
> 
> The reason I've posted the same stories on different websites is like I said in my personal introduction.  I consider myself an entertainer.  When I go to different websites, I'm taking my show on the road.   Each website is like a different theater; and I am now looking forward to performing here at the writingforums.com theater, as soon as I get those first ten postings done.
> 
> Please tell me, will this message be included in those first ten posts?
> 
> Thank you again.



Just wow I love your outlook on posting your stories online I haven't come across anyone with the same attitude. I only asked about comics as this line "Here they are Ladies and Gentlemen! Whenever you're ready! The Performances are about to begin!" Reminded me of a line the joker says. 

yes posts in he introductions threads do count to your total but we like to see new members also offering critique as well. 

I think that WF is going to benefit greatly from you being with us.


----------



## Firemajic

MrBillyD said:


> Hello Firemajic:
> Thank you for welcoming me to this website.
> I don't think I'm what you call a "Closet poet".  The rhyme that I posted comes from the lyrics of a song which was written by the composer Cole Porter for the musical "Kiss Me Kate", which was produced on Broadway in the 1940s.  I have some originally poetry in some of my writings, but that will have to wait to be seen, until I've given ten forum postings.  Then I'll finally be allowed to begin posting my own writings.  Are there any writings of yours posted here on this website, that you'd like me to read and hopefully give some kind of feedback?
> 
> Thank you again.




AHHhhhh ... isee!! hahaaa... well, I loveIT  of course feel free to check out the poetry thread, I do have some poetry there, and there are a LOT of other poems you will enjoy reading... don't be shy about offering your thoughts


----------



## MrBillyD

Thank you for the compliments.
Are there any writings of yours, that you'd like me to critique?


----------



## H.Brown

I have a few extracts of the novel that I am working on doted around the forum two that are most recent. One is posted in the workshop forum for prose (This one is first in the timeline of the story but the second extract doesn't begin straight after.) The second I have just posted in the open forum here http://www.writingforums.com/threads/172836-Chapter-seven-of-Memories-at-Midnight-(WIP).

 If you want to have a look I wouldn't say no  as I appreciate all the feed back I can get. I look forward to reading some of yours as well.


----------



## Bersabrea

Hmm, where to begin?  Hello everyone, my name is Bersabrea but feel free to call me Bri   I am currently a stay at home mommy who dabbles in a little bit of gaming and writing when I have time in between taking care of my baby girl.  I write fantasy, mainly, and I am looking for a group of like minded individuals who I can hopefully chat with/be friends with/critique with and just all in all have fun with while, again, taking care of my baby girl and as well as my characters in my own literary world.  I borked up a little by going to facebook to find sci-fi groups (hopefully it might work out in the end), and to get myself out of my hole of nostalgia, I decided to come here and see what you folks are all about.

I hope you all have a good night!


----------



## PiP

Hi Bri,

Welcome to WF

You have certainly come to the right place if you are looking for a friendly and supportive writing group. We have many members who are interested in writing fantasy and 
sci-fi, and in actual fact, when you are ready to share your work the genres have their own forum where you are also encouraged to offer feedback and support fellow writers. We also have a couple of monthly fun writing challenges which may be of interest. Or make yourself at home and join discussions in the Lounge, Writing Discussion etc.

Please don't be shy and if you have any questions please shout.


----------



## JustRob

Hi Bri. Fantasy comes in many forms. People seem to think that my brand of fantasy writing is sci-fi, but the fictional science is only a means to create the fantastic situations that I need for my writing and I keep the sci-fi to a minimum. I like reading stories where there is only one scientifically fictional component but it leads to unusual situations and equally that is what I try to write. Nowadays I don't write much because I seem to have found myself inside my own fantasy, so what was once fiction to me is now more like a memoir. Maybe I should have put more fantasy in my writing to prevent that happening.

Have a look around the forums and post some intuitive comments on the things you read there. When you have clocked up ten posts you will become a full member and be able to see more of the forums and also post your own work for our comments. 

I have to go now. It's Sunday lunchtime and I will be spending it with my angel wife. The fact that she is an angel is no longer doubted since she became a member of WF and other members got to know her better. She certainly is no fantasy. You will find us a very varied community, so good luck with finding new friends here. No doubt you will.


----------



## Pluralized

Welcome, Bri! Hope you enjoy getting to know your way around this site. Best way to really get traction is to dive right in and see what kind of discussions you want to be a part of and post away. Don't be shy! 

Also, as you gain your bearings, be sure to check out the Workshop areas of the forum as they are kept to a members'-only status so you can share your work with just members of WF and not with the public internet at large. This becomes important should you wish to publish something in future or just prefer to have your work visible to this network of peers. We can always use more comments/critiques in the creative areas of the site, so please jump right in and see what interests you. Welcome again!


----------



## McNap

Hello! I am McNap, a friend recommended this forum as a good place to read and write stories as well as share opinions on writing in general. I confess I have no higher education to speak of and to be honest I never intend to get one. 
I have read a lot of books though, and reading and writing is a passion of mine, second only to my visual art. I look forward to seeing what kind of stories I can read here as well as putting my own writing in the public eye for the first time.
Thank you, bye.


----------



## Phil Istine

McNap said:


> Hello! I am McNap, a friend recommended this forum as a good place to read and write stories as well as share opinions on writing in general. I confess I have no higher education to speak of and to be honest I never intend to get one.
> I have read a lot of books though, and reading and writing is a passion of mine, second only to my visual art. I look forward to seeing what kind of stories I can read here as well as putting my own writing in the public eye for the first time.
> Thank you, bye.



Welcome to the forum, McNap.
I wouldn't concern yourself with the shortage of higher education; it's totally possible to write work of quality without degrees - though they have their uses.
Once you have made ten meaningful posts, more of the forum will become visible and you will be able to share your work.  This is an anti-spam measure.
Have fun.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Good morning McNap, it is good to know we get reccomended to friends. I left school at sixteen myself, and my further education was mainly non-formal. Like most things it works both ways, on one hand one does not find the imagination constricted by formal structures, on the other I find I have sometimes missed something regarded as basic.

Have a good look around all the sections, some of them are quite surprising, and make a few comments as you go, you will quickly fill in those ten posts that open up the full forum. Some of the members' writing will be visible now, some remains hidden until you are a full member to protect members' 'first publishing' rights, it is up to them. There is also a beta readers section, and we even have a place for visual arts, there is a lot here one way and another, so welcome to the forum, and enjoy yourself, Olly.


----------



## jodilynn

Hello, I am Jodilynn.  I am a 43 year old married mother of 5.  I am an artist and writer.  I have been painting and drawing for many years.  I dabbled in writing from time to time but recently I have decided to make it a full time thing.  I am in the process of writing a novel and I recently started a wix site and blog.  I have focused my time for the last 20 or so years raising my family and now that they are grown I have decided that it is time to work on doing what I love to do.  My  husband and I moved to Alaska from Maine two years ago with our youngest two boys and we love it here.  I now have 3 beautiful grandchildren, girls and a step-grandson and I am enjoying life.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sounds like you are in a nice place mentally and physically, jodilynn. Welcome to the forum, have a good look around and comment as you go, when your post count climbs to ten you will see more areas and be able to post your own creative work for comment. There is a huge amount and variety of stuff here, I am sure you will find plenty of interest, and hopefully make a few friends, Olly.


----------



## TheSugarRay

I'm Ray. I don't write enough and I have a terrible time reading and motivating myself.


----------



## Olly Buckle

TheSugarRay said:


> I'm Ray. I don't write enough and I have a terrible time reading and motivating myself.


Join the club, Ray; I think most of us could empathise with that, at least sometimes   This place can be a great motivator, on the other hand it can also be great for procrastinating, so be careful 

There is some great stuff here, take a look round and while you are doing it make the occasional comment, you will need to make ten posts before you can add your own creative material. Out of curiosity, what is it you don't write enough of? Anyway, welcome to the forum, and I look forward to seeing you around, Olly.


----------



## Smith

TheSugarRay said:


> I'm Ray. I don't write enough and I have a terrible time reading and motivating myself.



Hey, it's me, "TheDebonairFox". Glad you decided to take up my offer!

As far as motivation is concerned, you and I are in the same boat man. But like Olly said, I think you might find some motivation here -- just hopefully not motivation to procrastinate. 

See you around,

-Kyle


----------



## PiP

Hi *Hicaspor*

and welcome to WF. Please tell us a little about yourself so we can get to know you better


----------



## JeffreyEstrella

Thanks everyone. I am Jeffrey Estrella, a married 39 year old city lawyer and volunteer police member in NYC. I have a self-published novel The Time Stone, first in a series with nine books in total on various online websites. I encourage you to check it out for less than a cup of coffee and tell me what you think. I have received feedback from agents and members of the general public. Most people tell me it is an excellent story, it does pick up in the middle of the book so worth the wait to get there, and it is a powerful depiction of hopes dreams and the power of good prevailing over evil not just externally but inside all of us. I can also add that many of the characters in the beginning of the book were designed without emotional connection or strong back stories for a reason as they are essential to the main plot but not relevant in the grand overarching scheme of the story. The Time Stone focuses on four main characters, four unlikely heroes from opposite sides of the track that embark on the ultimate human adventure surrounding an ancient alien transportation device. It is broken up into four parts so you have the opening which sets the stage for the characters and then a fast-paced adventure to a satisfying conclusion, or what I believe is satisfying and hope others concur. I believe many liked it so far and there is a quasi-small but hopefully growing fan base developing. You can see from the comments and reviews on smashwords.com that The Time Stone has evolved and been changed a bit since its initial self-publication in 2014 and now it is continuing to evolve with a new third edition and eight books in the series, including the sequel The Time Stone 2: The Curse of the Jade Dragon, Part I. I envisioned a series from the beginning. I also have four books in the mini series The Time Stone: Christmas Legend, which began about 2014 and has added one every year with those same four characters up against a seemingly implausible nemesis. Also there are two stand-alone stories in connection to the series involving other characters in The Time Stone Universe, The Time Stone: Let God's Will be Done and Temporal Hawk. I have many more I am currently writing and developing and hope to release soon. I encourage you to read The Time Stone as the true emotional connections of friendship and team spirit are put to the test in the later chapters as the four main characters meet and soon connect to form what can only be described as a new family. Let me know if you do and you are interested in this. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Smith

Hey there Jeff, welcome to WF!

First I'd like to thank-you for your volunteer work with the NYC police.

Also I'd like to congratulate you on your success with your books. Would be very interested to hear more about your journey of becoming self-published, and the world of agents. Once you get 10 posts you could even share a little free-sample (if you so choose, of course).

Take care,

-Kyle


----------



## ladykaylay

Hi everyone I'm new on here. I'm 27 and  a friend told me about this forum. Can't wait to read everyones stuff on here and get to know you guys!


----------



## Olly Buckle

ladykaylay said:


> Hi everyone I'm new on here. I'm 27 and  a friend told me about this forum. Can't wait to read everyones stuff on here and get to know you guys!



Hi there, just about my youngest daughter's age, we are a well mixed bunch here   It is really nice to know we get personal reccomendations, hope we live up to it. Have a good look around, you need to get a post count of ten before you see the whole thing and can post your work, so it is worth making comments as you go. Welcome to the forum, hope you have a great time here and it helps with your writing, Olly.


----------



## PiP

ladykaylay said:


> Hi everyone I'm new on here. I'm 27 and  a friend told me about this forum. Can't wait to read everyones stuff on here and get to know you guys!



Hi Ladykaylay and welcome to WF. Do you have a preference for poetry or prose or write both?


----------



## Sebald

Welcome, lady.


----------



## Nette

Hello all. I have just joined this forum. I enjoy writing short stories though some day I might progress to a novel. I write fantasy and children's stories. I haven't had anything published yet but I keep hoping. I enjoy writing for competitions. I finished a BA in Science at the Open University at the beginning of the year and was looking for something else to do. I chose an MA in writing but have to do a level 2 course first so that's what I'm starting in October. It will give me a chance to learn about other forms of writing. I look forward to interacting with like minded people on here.


----------



## Sebald

Hi Nette,
Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Nette. There is plenty of stuff to find on writing here, a good start, try the link to 'Piglet's picks' in my signature below. Hopefully before you finish your studies you will be contributing help to others as well


----------



## max acorn

hey gang. i'm greg, aka max acorn. 34 from houston, tx.

the hurricane is kicking our asses so i decided to join this forum to pass the time with. been writing since i was in high school and started working on my novel about 2 years ago. so i'm looking for some helpful input from better writers than myself. also, dealing with a bit a fame, thanks to the game grumps. lol


----------



## bunkhouseboudoir

Hello, all! I'm a very timid writer who's been looking for a writing group for quite a while. I tend to NOT write more often than write thanks to some crippling self-doubt but I was pretty proficient once upon a time with a sort of successful poetry/essay blog and a couple of publication credits. I would very much like to get the guts to do something with my writing again.


----------



## Olly Buckle

bunkhouseboudoir said:


> Hello, all! I'm a very timid writer who's been looking for a writing group for quite a while. I tend to NOT write more often than not thanks to some crippling self-doubt but I was pretty proficient once upon a time with a sort of successful poetry/essay blog and a couple of publication credits. I would very much like to get the guts to do something with my writing again.



Selfdoubt, pretty normal for writer I think. There are those who have none, they are usually the ones who can't write  I think you will find it pretty user friendly round here, have a good look around and make some comments as you go, you will need to get 10 posts before you can post original work, it puts off spammers. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PiP

bunkhouseboudoir said:


> Hello, all! I'm a very timid writer who's been looking for a writing group for quite a while. I tend to NOT write more often than not thanks to some crippling self-doubt but I was pretty proficient once upon a time with a sort of successful poetry/essay blog and a couple of publication credits. I would very much like to get the guts to do something with my writing again.


Hi bunkhouse
(what an interesting username - is there a story behind the choice of name?) 
welcome to our group.  I am sure you will find us a supportive group and if you need specific help with your writing we have mentors who would be delighted to assist you. You can view the mentor directory <here>.


----------



## bunkhouseboudoir

PiP said:


> Hi bunkhouse
> (what an interesting username - is there a story behind the choice of name?)
> welcome to our group.  I am sure you will find us a supportive group and if you need specific help with your writing we have mentors who would be delighted to assist you. You can view the mentor directory <here>.


Thank you for the kind welcome! Ah, my username...I'm heavily involved in agriculture and I always loved that my female ag friends were capable of doing the grueling, dirty, tireless work on the ranch or farm while still maintaining a high level of femininity. For a while a lot of my writing was lifestyle-centric geared toward my friend's and my own interest and experience on the subject, being able to go "from the bunkhouse to the boudoir."


----------



## bunkhouseboudoir

Olly Buckle said:


> Selfdoubt, pretty normal for writer I think. There are those who have none, they are usually the ones who can't write  I think you will find it pretty user friendly round here, have a good look around and make some comments as you go, you will need to get 10 posts before you can post original work, it puts off spammers. Welcome to the forum.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## max acorn

well..............i'm alive. harvey kicked our asses but we survived.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

That must have been scary to experience; I'm glad you came through okay.

HC


----------



## max acorn

HarperCole said:


> That must have been scary to experience; I'm glad you came through okay.
> 
> HC



streets turned into rivers. my park turned into a lake. it was very stressful but we came out of it ok.


----------



## Space Cadet

JustRob said:


> I don't waste my time writing poetry because it wouldn't be any good if I did, but very occasionally I do write something short, sharp and spontaneous. It may be relatively serious like this - Captives - or not so much so like this - Dozen Rhyme - but I can never improve on what I first write because I don't have any technical skill in this domain. Nevertheless sometimes I post a poem here because I have nothing else to do with it.
> 
> WF encourages us to explore outside of our comfort zone. Don't just stick to your strengths but explore your weaknesses as well because if you post them here at least you'll be making someone else feel more confident about what they can do. On the other hand maybe you'll discover something new about yourself. I did.
> 
> When my angel wife and I went to dances I used to drag her onto the floor to dance while it was still empty on the principle that if the worst dancers danced first others wouldn't have any qualms about doing so as well. That was fine until we noticed that people were applauding and complimenting us and asking us to go back on the floor when we sat down for a breather. We are still terrible dancers but ... apparently that isn't what matters. People just want to feel good about life. You can probably find terrible writers as well as good ones here, but that isn't what matters in the short term; what matters is the future.
> 
> By the way, my posts are as long as my poetry is short.


JustRob.  I post a poem or write words because "I have nothing (else) to do with it it..."  It's a lovely comfort zone.  I love dancers.  I love those that write "terrible" and "dance" horrible.  I love what you've shared.   I've never spent more time writing the poem(s) than about actual poem(s) on most web workshops.   w


----------



## Firephoenix1989

Hello I'm 28 years old a mother to a very rambunctious 8 month old,  a college dropout due to not having the money to finish my last two years. I grew up in a small little hicktown believe me when I say small if you blink you'll miss it. I've been right since I was a little girl it was my escape putting myself as that character and letting the story flow from the pen or my fingers on a keyboard. I have done fanfiction stories but I have a few stories that I am working on that aren't fanfiction I guess you can call them my other babies. Oh and I'm a farm/country girl


----------



## 8livesleft

Hi everyone, 

I'm a wannabe scifi/fantasy/action writer. I saw this site and was hoping to learn as much as possible from all of you. 

Right now, I'm in the middle of a story that's taking most of my writing time. I'm sure it's lousy but at least I'm enjoying myself haha

Cheers, 

8

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown

Hi guys and welcome to WF, now you will both need to make the required ten posts before sharing any of your own creative work. However this is easy than you might think. Just share your thoughts on other member's work, comment on the different writing discussions or even say hello to other new members. Once you have become a full member you will find that more of WF opens up for your exploration.

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask either myself or any of our wonderful mentors (the guys in purple.)

What do you both write, prose, poetry or nonfiction?

Have fun.


----------



## 8livesleft

H.Brown said:


> Hi guys and welcome to WF, now you will both need to make the required ten posts before sharing any of your own creative work. However this is easy than you might think. Just share your thoughts on other member's work, comment on the different writing discussions or even say hello to other new members. Once you have become a full member you will find that more of WF opens up for your exploration.
> 
> If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask either myself or any of our wonderful mentors (the guys in purple.)
> 
> What do you both write, prose, poetry or nonfiction?
> 
> Have fun.


Thank you for the warm welcome! 

I'm about 3/4 done with a book. It's sci-fi with some elements of fantasy. I had planned it to be part of a series. 

I had a bunch of unfinished book ideas and finally decided to just go for it and finish one. So far, I'm targeting about 500-1000 words a day. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Firephoenix1989

Thank you for the warm welcome

I currently have about four I'm working on one is sci-fi one is fantasy and the other two are modern day western romances. I'm writing during naptimes and lunch breaks lol


----------



## H.Brown

@Firephoenix1989- Wow four at once I can barely keep one novel straight in my head, but I know what you mean about craming writing into any spare moment.  what is your overal word count target?

@8liveslost- Well your targeting more words than I do, I sit down and task myself to write for an hour each day instead, but when I get going on my days off I think I can average around 3,000-7,000 a session but it's getting there.

It is nice to know more about you both.


----------



## PiP

Firephoenix1989 said:


> Hello I'm 28 years old a mother to a very rambunctious 8 month old,  a college dropout due to not having the money to finish my last two years. I grew up in a small little hicktown believe me when I say small if you blink you'll miss it. I've been right since I was a little girl it was my escape putting myself as that character and letting the story flow from the pen or my fingers on a keyboard. I have done fanfiction stories but I have a few stories that I am working on that aren't fanfiction I guess you can call them my other babies. Oh and I'm a farm/country girl



Hi Firephoenix, and welcome  I admire anyone who can focus on writing and look after an 8 month old. Is he/she at the crawling stage yet? What genre do you prefer to write?



8livesleft said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a wannabe scifi/fantasy/action writer. I saw this site and was hoping to learn as much as possible from all of you.



Hi 8, welcome! 



> Right now, I'm in the middle of a story that's taking most of my writing time. I'm sure it's lousy but at least I'm enjoying myself haha


If you are enjoying yourself then that's half the battle.


----------



## 8livesleft

H.Brown said:


> @Firephoenix1989- Wow four at once I can barely keep one novel straight in my head, but I know what you mean about craming writing into any spare moment.  what is your overal word count target?
> 
> @8liveslost- Well your targeting more words than I do, I sit down and task myself to write for an hour each day instead, but when I get going on my days off I think I can average around 3,000-7,000 a session but it's getting there.
> 
> It is nice to know more about you both.


Ya it's hard to stick to a daily target while juggling other duties but as long as I can put in a couple paragraphs I'm ok. 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 8livesleft

PiP said:


> Hi Firephoenix, and welcome  I admire anyone who can focus on writing and look after an 8 month old. Is he/she at the crawling stage yet? What genre do you prefer to write?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 8, welcome!
> 
> 
> If you are enjoying yourself then that's half the battle.


Thank you! 

I love puzzles and what I love about writing is that it's like I have an unlimited number of puzzles in my head that I get to put together one paragraph at a time. 

That's also why I like scifi/fantasy. I get to build whole worlds and timelines. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## W.Goepner

To all you new members... Welcome. 

To navigate the forums and find things to comment on is the best way to get your posts up... It Seems that most of the greeting comity forget to help that be understood. Best way is to go into the workshops, some are locked for member comments only so I need help remembering which is which. (Mentors Help me here, Please) By commenting on others writing it helps us get to know you and you reading our posts helps you understand us. 

Best of luck and please enjoy our community... Oh I am just a glorified member nothing special here


----------



## 8livesleft

W.Goepner said:


> To all you new members... Welcome.
> 
> To navigate the forums and find things to comment on is the best way to get your posts up... It Seems that most of the greeting comity forget to help that be understood. Best way is to go into the workshops, some are locked for member comments only so I need help remembering which is which. (Mentors Help me here, Please) By commenting on others writing it helps us get to know you and you reading our posts helps you understand us.
> 
> Best of luck and please enjoy our community... Oh I am just a glorified member nothing special here


Thanks for the tip! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## W.Goepner

8livesleft said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Glad to be of assistance, after all that is why I got my veterans rank.


----------



## Jack Dammit

Jack Dammit of the Louisiana Dammits. I write horror.


----------



## Sebald

Excellent introduction. That's the start of a novel right there. Welcome, Jack.


----------



## Space Cadet

Firephoenix1989 said:


> Hello I'm 28 years old a mother to a very rambunctious 8 month old,  a college dropout due to not having the money to finish my last two years. I grew up in a small little hicktown believe me when I say small if you blink you'll miss it. I've been right since I was a little girl it was my escape putting myself as that character and letting the story flow from the pen or my fingers on a keyboard. I have done fanfiction stories but I have a few stories that I am working on that aren't fanfiction I guess you can call them my other babies. Oh and I'm a farm/country girl




Hi.  I grew up in hicktown (or one of them too).  I moved away at eighteen, never to exactly return.  Welcome to WF.  What do you like to read?  I'm always interested in regional authors and their readers; there are so many great *life* stories in many manors of Appalachia, I know ... AND BEYOND!  I split and left the mountains.  Miss the know, but love the sun...

Welcome and remember to share and comment.  The critique is merely here to _help_ you tell your story, not to _criticize_ your story.  So tell it, girl!  Best,  Wesley


----------



## AniLa

Hello there 
I am a shy and very earnest person. So I might sometimes write a little harsh, but I definitly never mean it that way. I try very hard to not do so, but sometimes I do not realize it.
Other than that, I try to publish my first book, which I am currently working on. I like fantasy and comedy and horror (but I do not write it).

In this forum, I hope to learn more about writing and to improve my writing skills. Of course, I am also eager to get to read many different storys from other users.
Currently I'm also working on character design, which I practise in another forum (which only takes place in the Harry Potter Universe, but I took the challange to create characters with strict rules and to create a live around them within a defined world and with sometimes defined results for each short story. This helped me to stick to a result where I had to come up with the way to get there).

Well, I think I maybe over did it with the info about myself xD
Last but not least: I am studying IT right now, which is why I sometimes have very few time for writing, sadly.


----------



## AnastasiaA

Hi AniLa

I'm also new, but finding that I've been warmly welcomed. There are a lot of people on here that are really friendly and knowledgeable, with some great ideas.

That sounds interesting what you have been working on. I've dabbled in a bit of Harry Potter fan fiction in the past, so it sound right up my street!


----------



## AniLa

Thank you so much. Wow, that was a fast reply xD


----------



## W.Goepner

Reposting for the new folks Just ariving.


W.Goepner said:


> To all you new members... Welcome.
> 
> To navigate the forums and find things to comment on is the best way to get your posts up... It Seems that most of the greeting comity forget to help that be understood. Best way is to go into the workshops, some are locked for member comments only so I need help remembering which is which. (Mentors Help me here, Please) By commenting on others writing it helps us get to know you and you reading our posts helps you understand us.
> 
> Best of luck and please enjoy our community... Oh I am just a glorified member nothing special here


----------



## Latimeri

Hello, heloo, everybody there. I don't know how to begin,   here is something even I do not know where it finally goes. 
I am rather an elderly man, yes, old timer, with shot out from everywhere, maybe from here, too.
Actually, I know nothing about writing I just know something about storytelling, I remember the time after the war at sea when aboard a ship has just one book for twenty-four men, so, there was always the place for a natural storyteller in the mess room.


----------



## Plasticweld

Welcome Latimeri.  I too am a story teller first and a writer second. I came here many years ago in a quest to figure out how to turn the stories I could tell into readable stories.  It is a  different skill.   Looking forward to reading one of yours please send me a pm when you post it I would love to read it...Bob


----------



## Fodder

I'm Trevor, I'm 17, I initially joined because I wanted feedback on what I'd written so far of a fan-fiction. However, seeing that those are not allowed here, I suppose I won't be doing that. 
 So instead I've decided to write an original novel instead. I'll be sure to post about it when I've got at least the beginning of a draft.
 I also have a question; how do I change my profile picture? (The one that appears to the left of every post?)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## H.Brown

Fodder said:


> I'm Trevor, I'm 17, I initially joined because I wanted feedback on what I'd written so far of a fan-fiction. However, seeing that those are not allowed here, I suppose I won't be doing that.
> So instead I've decided to write an original novel instead. I'll be sure to post about it when I've got at least the beginning of a draft.
> I also have a question; how do I change my profile picture? (The one that appears to the left of every post?)
> Thanks in advance.



Hello Trevor, it is nive to meet you. You say you are going to attempt to write your own story thats amazing, what genre do you think you would like to have a go at writing? As for the profile pic questions there are some things that new members have to wait, until they have made their first ten posts (in any forum but the living area), I think that changing your peofile pic could be one of these, try going onto your profile and tap on the settings button and see if it appears on the list there. I look forward to seeing you around and anymore questions don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Fodder

H.Brown said:


> what genre do you think you would like to have a go at writing?



Well I was considering Science fiction. (That might constitute the using of magic powers while still allowing me to write in a time setting with which I'm familiar.)


----------



## Clint Wirth

I have always had a latent talent for the written word.    Depth of  expression and communication, to me, has always been move evident in the  written word rather than the spoken word.  When I write a story,  letter, or even an email, I feel I am really accomplishing something.  I  am creating something which hasn’t existed before the pen was put to  paper, so to speak. .  The urge to write, to create, to feel alive  through what I write. that is where the excitement and passion of life  lies.


----------



## W.Goepner

welcome Clint. Now that is a drive many wish they had myself included. I hope you find what you need here among our forums.

Now before you can post any of your own works you need the minimum ten required to become an official member, that is if you have not payed for the premium. The quickest and best way for that is in the workshops. There you will find stories or Pieces others are working on. Give comments and that lets us get to know you a bit at the same time. to get there just scroll to the top of the page here and click the little house Icon or the words beside it then scroll down to the workshops. Hopefully you can post your comments in them. but try and read what is there and offer suggestions where you see fit. Before you know it you will have your ten posts and then some. 

Good reading and again Welcome


----------



## maura0718

My name is Maura. I'm getting back into writing with the hope of publishing now that my two kids are launched. I've always been a writer, I can't remember a time when I didn't write (even writing my first book in long hand), but working a 40-hour week prevented me from having a whole lot of time to write as well as the energy to site in front of a computer, especially after spending the day... sitting in front of a computer. My life focus has changed now, I'm doing for me, and well, I want to write.


----------



## PiP

Hi Maura

Welcome to WF and our creative community. You say you like to write- what is your preferred genre? Do you like writing prose or do also write poetry?


----------



## Birdy

Hello. 

I did some forum writing a time ago; I found that I really enjoyed it. There is quite a bit to learn about ourselves in the practice of scribbling, if we pay close attention. :redface: And I think I payed a lot of attention, so much so that I almost don't recognize the person I used to be. 

I still see some glimpses of her now and again. Only short flashes of that avatar gang before I SLAM the cage doors shut on her and the rest  and run away! :fox: I can hear her calling after me "You can run!"  "There is no hiding!"

Life is so much easier when I keep a handle on the archetypes. They were running rampant for a bit, back when I was blogging frequently. I found I needed a vacation from their activities, proclivities and psychodramas, therefore, my desire to write faded. 

And now here I am. Unsure of who it that is typing on the keyboard, and realizing that my introduction to you, is, at the same time, an introduction of a part of myself to another, possibly separate, part of myself. 

A break in the action was good; I gardened myself into a jungle, and  knitted sweater after sweater that have no use in this heat. 

Maybe I should get back to work. 

Maybe I will go down to the dungeon and check on those others.  I better bring the lamp. Maybe the dog also.


----------



## PiP

Hi Birdy, welcome to WF. Yes, we are always learning about the craft.... so pull up a chair and make yourself at home. Have you checked out  Flashes of Brilliance where we showcase the work of WF members to a wider audience?


----------



## MacDub

Awesome. I've been trying to remember this website for years, and today I received an email that lead me back. It's weird and embarrassing seeing what I did so many years ago, but I really like this forum. So, let's see what weird and embarrassing stuff I will do now to look back upon five years from now. All jokes aside, I like the writing exercises and the community of writers I have not found elsewhere. Thanks again. You all are great.


----------



## RamboRamblerNae

My (middle) name's Lanae, but when I hit publish the name on my book cover will be "Nae Marx". I came across this here site while googling the difference between *close *third person POV and *distant. *Honestly, i've never found a writer/writing related forum or site that I could resist signing up for. I've lost count of how many subscriptions I have to different writer's tips blogs but let's just say i give my right hand a work out courtesy of my computer mouse whenever it's time to check my emails. My genre of choice is Contemporary Young Adult, particularly Cross-Over YA (i.e. new adult) and YA Urban Fantasy. These are the genres I want to write books in and the one's I tend to read most often. I also enjoy a good steamy, raunchy, humor-filled, swoon-worthy adult romance novel from Lauren Blakely, Elle Kennedy, Sarina Bowen, etc. My favorite authors are J.K Rowling and the late, great *L.A Banks*. My favorite series are by these two amazing women: Harry Potter & the Vampire huntress legends. I also really enjoyed the Riley Jenson Guardian novels by Keri Arthur. My favorite YA book of the moment is *Eliza & her monsters*, a book I found highly relatable as someone who's struggled with anxiety for most of my young adult life, onward in adulthood. My favorite romance trope is hate-to-love but it's so very rarely done right. Sally Thorne didn't seem to have a problem tackling though...which is why I *LOVE & Always reccomend her debut novel "The Hating Game". *

This year will be my first attempt at sticking to only *ONLY *writing project for NanoWrimo...or rather it'll be the first year i don't tally up all my words for multiple works in progress to total 50,000 words. My sister is also joining me to take on the national novel writing month so i'm excited about that as well.

So yeah....

that's all I have for now. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Plasticweld

Welcome, you will fit right in here.  Sounds like you have a real passion for writing, and you being a new member is not only a plus for you but us as well. I'm glad to have you as part of the family...Bob


----------



## Anthony-Richard

Hello good evening and welcome Birdy, just joined myself so like you I'm still a freshman. One could get lost in a place such as this, so much to see, so much to do. Thing you got to remember is, writing's a bit like sailing in a boat, the days when you let words flow on to the paper or type them on a keyboard are the calm days, but when the sea is rough, that's the time when you can't think of a single thing to write.


----------



## CindyAuthor

hi all, I just recently published my first book and I am looking to talk to other authors about all kinds of stuff. Hope to see you all in future topics.!


----------



## jenthepen

Welcome, Cindy and congratulations on publishing your book. What type of book is it? I like to write short stories and poetry, how about you?


----------



## PiP

MacDub said:


> Awesome. I've been trying to remember this website for years, and today I received an email that lead me back. It's weird and embarrassing seeing what I did so many years ago, but I really like this forum. So, let's see what weird and embarrassing stuff I will do now to look back upon five years from now. All jokes aside, I like the writing exercises and the community of writers I have not found elsewhere. Thanks again. You all are great.



Hi MacDub, and welcome back to our creative community. So do you prefer the poetry or fiction challenges?


----------



## MacDub

PiP said:


> Hi MacDub, and welcome back to our creative community. So do you prefer the poetry or fiction challenges?



Hello PiP, thanks. I mostly enjoy the fiction challenges, but I do like to mix it up a bit. There might even come a time when I try my hand at some nonfiction.


----------



## AphoticN

Hello,

I am taking my first baby-steps into the world of writing. I've had aspirations to write fantasy since I was young, with my imagination being fueled by Tolkien, Heinlein, Terry Pratchett, and Michael Crichton.

I'm in my thirties now, and making my first attempt at writing something other than a college paper; I'm  writing about my personal military experiences from the past fourteen years. I have flung myself head first into my work, and in the past two months I've written 60k for my manuscript. I've learned a lot through reading various threads here, and have spent hours editing based on advice I've seen posted on the forum.

I look forward to developing my skills here as I read, write, and maybe one day critique.

-AphoticN


----------



## jenthepen

Hi AphoticN and welcome. I'm glad you decided to take the plunge and join up for membership. This is a great place to be for inspirational help from like-minded people. You already know how helpful the advice from our experienced members can be but don't underestimate the comments that simply give an honest reaction to the posted work. All writers need feedback and to hear how a story has come across to a reader can give the writer an insight into way the work is being perceived and which aspects need work. So don't be afraid to jump in and leave a few comments, your input will be appreciated and it's the best and quickest way to get to know everyone.

Fourteen years in the military must have given you plenty to write about and I'll be interested to read some samples of your work once you've got your first ten posts. Is your book a novel or non-fiction?

jen


----------



## SueC

Hi AphoticN, So glad to see you here. This is a super place for writers who are interesting in improving their craft, and just a lot of fun. Everyone is very helpful and nice and I'm sure you'll fit right in. Am excited to read your work. Welcome!


----------



## AphoticN

jenthepen said:


> Is your book a novel or non-fiction?
> 
> jen



Thanks for the welcome, Jen. I had originally set out to write memoirs of my experiences while working as an Explosive Ordnance Disposal technician. Then I saw my paltry word count, read some comps and decided that I could touch on other parts of my life.

It seems that the more I write, the closer my WIP inches towards being an autobiography. I already see myself editing out a fair chunk of my pre-Army story to focus on the more exciting military stories. I am torn over that decision though, because part of what drove me to write was my personal battle with depression and suicidal ideation; I want to share my experiences and by doing so encourage other servicemen and veterans to get help. I'm not sure if my WIP will be categorized as memoirs or autobiography.

That said, the bulk of my WIP is by far a collection of short nonfiction stories that recount various missions I ran in Iraq.

-AphoticN


----------



## jenthepen

It sounds fascinating. How about starting your book with one of the longer, most exciting missions, and then flash back to your life before you joined the military? It would take a bit of skill but you could continue in that way - running the two stories side-by-side, much like we tend to backtrack with information when we are talking about experiences to a friend.


----------



## AphoticN

Jen,
Funny enough, I've done something similar to what you described. It starts with a brief chapter that opens with me working on a landmine and getting notionally killed, but becomes apparent that it's only training. The next chapter explains how I got to that point in my life with a brief trip through the previous seven years, then goes through the more exciting--in my mind--deployment experiences.  I will have to give some thought about how I might execute alternating chapters.

Thanks! 
-AphoticN


----------



## jenthepen

Or maybe, don't restrict yourself to alternating chapters, just flashback when the story reaches a point where a little background history might fit well. I think this often happens during any story when the reader might ask (if he were able) what made the hero think that way? You will know the places where you could expand on the background story - flashback to the child with skewed ideas of what a soldier's life would be like, etc.

Hurry up and get those first 10 posts, I'm looking forward to seeing some of your work on the workshop forum.


----------



## Debra

Who am I: I'm Debra, a 21-year-old essay/causerie writer. 

Why am I here: I tend to get bouts of racing thoughts that make it very difficult to concentrate on daily to-dos. Writing is something I use to purge my restless mind. As a child I journalled, now I am going to try my hand at writing "for real".

A little about me: Cat-worshiper. I care a lot about what everyone here thinks about me. Which is annoying because I don't want to seem insecure.

Can't wait to get to know you guys!
-Deb


----------



## Plasticweld

Welcome to the forum and the WF family.  If you seek a distraction you will have no problem finding it here.  I'm looking forward to reading your work. Please send me a PM when you post your first story, I would love to read it...Bob


----------



## PiP

Hi Debra, and welcome to WF and our creative community. Pull up a chair and make yourself at home and get to know us  by checking out our latest forum newsletter 
What genre do prefer reading/writing?


----------



## Debra

Hey Bob! I'll let you know if I manage to scratch out a story worthy of being read, to start with I'll probably be reading a lot of ya'lls.
---
Thanks for the link to the newsletter PiP, I'll check it out. I really enjoy writing lighthearted (or dark humored) causeries. When it comes to fiction I love sci-fi, but I haven't been brave enough to break the genre in my own writing.

-Deb


----------



## aj47

Hi Debra, welcome.  We're rather an eclectic group.  All purposed writing is "real" because putting words in meaningful order takes effort. 

I'm a poet and short fiction writer.  My stuff is mostly weird and/or quirky/geeky.  What flavor/genre are you interested in pursuing?


----------



## Debra

Hey astroannie (or do you prefer Annie?), I feel very welcome right about now. 

My flavor is current and playful, I like to push and provoke a bit when I write. A lot of what I write is reactionary, when something happens around me I need to get my thoughts on paper so that they leave me alone. The majority of the time I write about the hardships of everyday life, for example I wrote a ballad about how my brother is only attracted to hard-core communists. I guess you could say my main genre is humor.

-Deb


----------



## aj47

Awesome!  You can't see much of what I post yet (you have to level up to full membership) because I tend to post in members-only areas.... I will tell you though, I wrote a poem to my favorite beverage (stout) and... well, we'll get along fine!


----------



## Pelwrath

Debra;

           Greetings and salutations, Debra.


----------



## cyberfyber

Please ignore this post of mine. Forgive me.


----------



## aj47

Welcome back, sometimes we need reminders to get our round tuits.


----------



## cyberfyber

Had first signed up to this site a year ago this month. Totally forgot all about it, but never my desire to become a better writer.
Wouldn't you know it? Recently, felt as if I were at the end of my literary rope and tonight I was seeking out ways/ideas to expand upon my vocabulary.
What appears in my inbox? 'an email reminding of your site. So here I am.


----------



## cyberfyber

astroannie said:


> Welcome back, sometimes we need reminders to get our round tuits.



As you might tell by now, I don't participate in forums much. lol. 

'and thanks. ;-)


----------



## jenthepen

Hi, cyberfyber and welcome back. 
Tell us a bit about your writing preferences - short stories, poetry, non-fiction?


----------



## CRIOS

_*Hello Everyone!
Please, I'm daydreaming silently. I want to be shortlisted (or win) a book prize!  en:
*_


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Crios and welcome to WF. We're all daydreamers here and we all share your dream.   Who knows, dreams do come true sometimes and, while you're waiting for that literary recognition, you can join in with us and get writing. You have a good sense of fun and you'll fit in just fine. What sort of thing do you like to write?

jen


----------



## Princess_Tam_Tam

Hello Writing Forum! I'm brand spanking new and just trying to figure out the lay of the land. :smile:


----------



## Firemajic

Princess_Tam_Tam said:


> Hello Writing Forum! I'm brand spanking new and just trying to figure out the lay of the land. :smile:




Welcome! yeah, trying to find your way around can be daunting  but fear not! This is a friendly place with a lot of people ready lend you a hand...


----------



## Yours Truly

Welcome! I've only been here a few days myself, but so far everyone seems very friendly and helpful. Looking forward to reading some of your writing.


----------



## aj47

Welcome.  It's a big place and kinda confusing at first, but if you look, it's fairly organized.  Feel free to leave comments telling us you like what you see or that we could maybe tweak something.... whatever you think is important for us to know.  

And in no time, you'll level up to full membership (at which time you'll unlock secret spaces you don't even know about yet).


----------



## Lfannon

Hello my name is Lottisia. I am 23 and have always loved to write, although it's been half a year since I last wrote. I have decided to rejoin the writingforums to dust the cobwebs off by reading and writing on here.


----------



## PiP

Hi  Lottisia,

Welcome to WF. What is your writing preference - poetry or prose'


----------



## Lfannon

I do sometimes write poetry but I mainly do prose. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

:hi:

Welcome, Lfannon. I'll hope to see some of your prose work appearing on the forum!

HC


----------



## juliepurcell88

Hi, everyone! My real name is Christine, but Julie Purcell is my pen name. I haven't actually written anything under it, though... I'm American, but enjoy learning about other cultures (and languages), especially those of my heritage (which is mostly European, as far as I know).

It's been a really long time since I last wrote for anything but school, and now work. I'm looking forward to having the rust removed from my creativity and getting to know you lovely people. Cheers! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jenthepen

Hi, julie and welcome. :hi: Take a look around and please join in with a comment or two anytime you see something that interests you. If you need any help finding your way around, just ask. See you on the forums soon.

jen


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Julie, Ill stick with the pen name as we are in a writing place   Welcome to the site, one of the good things about this place is getting little windows into different cultures from all over the world. There is plenty of advice and discussion of writing, places where people post their own writing, and all sorts of word games and challenges. Something for everyone who likes writing really, whether it is for fun and relaxation or because they are serious and driven.

Take a good look round (Piglet's picks, in my signature, is not a bad place to start) and make a few comments as you go. You need a post count of ten before you can post your own work, most writers find that no problem, spammers on the other hand do 

Welcome, and have a good time, Olly.


----------



## Irisd

Hello, I'm Iris! I'm an American, recent college grad, and living in France for the moment. I always assumed that writing would have some part in my future or my career, but a few months ago I realized that in order for that to be true, I had to actually start writing something. Self-motivation has never been a particular strength of mine, so I decided to join this forum in hopes that a community of fellow writers would keep me accountable. Looking forward to sharing my writing and reading everyone else's!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

:hi:

Welcome! I hope that you find your inspiration here ... what sort of things do you like to write?

HC


----------



## Irisd

HarperCole said:


> :hi:
> 
> Welcome! I hope that you find your inspiration here ... what sort of things do you like to write?
> 
> HC



Thanks! I'm not actually sure yet. Longform journalism/narrative nonfiction come the most easily to me, so creative writing has been pretty tricky to get the hang of. Up until last month I'd never attempted to write on my own terms, outside the classroom. So far I've written a short story and a few snippets of a children's fantasy novel, but we'll see!


----------



## jenthepen

Hi, Irisd and welcome. It sounds as though you are making a pretty solid start with your creative writing and this is just the place to keep you motivated and inspired. 

Take a good look around the place to discover what's on offer. You might want to check out the latest edition of Writing Forums Newsletter here It gives a good overview of what's going on around this place.

You'll discover that we have a non-fiction forum too - just in case you get nostalgic. 

Oh, by the way, you won't be able to add your own work to the creative forums until you have ten posts but you can still post comments and critiques on the work of others, of course.

Have fun and, if you need any help finding your way around, please send me a pm and I'll try to help.

jen


----------



## H.Brown

Hello and welcome to all our new members here,

I look forward to getting to kow you all better and seeing you around the forums. I hope that you all enjouy your time here at wf and that if you ened anything then please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> ... a few months ago I realized that in order for that to be true, I had to actually start writing something.


Hang on to that Irisd, it is remrkable how it gets away from you, and then you realise you haven't written anything more for ages. It doesn't have to be purposeful, erudite, or even in your chosen area. Check it out when you finish and all writing is practice, even if it only shows you what you don't want to do, prevaracation is the death of writing.


----------



## Adderbury

*Hello!*

Hello!

I have been looking around for a place where writers, or more actually, would be writers such as myself kind of hang out and have fun as well as work on developing their writing skills and help each other do the same.   I am not quite sure I am in the right place, but hope I am.   My Work In Progress is historical fiction, set in England in the mid to later 1600s.  I have done more research than it probably takes to get a college degree, and have been playing with my characters for some time now.   I found the site, read Da Rules, and registered, and now found the introduction thread, but am not quite sure what to do next.    Is there a monthly writing prompt or something that people participate in?   

Anyway, glad to meet you all, hope to get to know you better in the future!

Adderbury


----------



## PiP

Hi Adderbury, welcome to our creative community. WF is home to writers of all levels from extensively published authors, writers and poets to the enthusiastic novice. Something for everyone! We have Social forums if you just want to chillax, Writing Discussion, Publishing, Research, Beta Reader and a host of creative boards. In fact, once you become a full member you will also have access to hidden workshops that are not visible to search engines and new members.

For a good overview of just some of what our community has to offer check our our latest newsletter >HERE>

Any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Adderbury

Thanks much for the welcome Pip!   I have been trying a few things, and flitting around like a moth in a room full of candles, not sure what to look at first, or try second!  I am sure I will make mistakes, but hopefully not completely fatal ones........ although I wouldn't take any bets on that.  I am not exactly the technical savy type.    My apologies in advance.     This seems like a totally cool place!

Adderbury:applouse:


----------



## TuesdayEve

Hello Adderbury and Iris,
We share the same tech skills... but, slowly, navigation 
become easier and depending on interests and curiosity
theres many new places to discover and enjoy...
Everyone has something to offer including you and 
the mentors are a wealth of knowledge and patience 
here to assist those of us who need it.
Welcome


----------



## PiP

Adderbury said:


> Thanks much for the welcome Pip!   I have been trying a few things, and flitting around like a moth in a room full of candles, not sure what to look at first, or try second!  I am sure I will make mistakes, but hopefully not completely fatal ones........ although I wouldn't take any bets on that.  I am not exactly the technical savy type.    My apologies in advance.     This seems like a totally cool place!
> 
> Adderbury:applouse:



I am pleased you think it is a cool place. We try hard to make WF friendly, supportive and fun while focusing on the serious topic of writing  Enjoy


----------



## Garvan

Hi... Just joined - posted a few things already but thought that I would give in and do the polite thing and say hi officially. :coffee:


----------



## PiP

Garvan said:


> Hi... Just joined - posted a few things already but thought that I would give in and do the polite thing and say hi officially. :coffee:



Hi Garvan and welcome! Please tell us a little about yourself and your writing preferences. Do you prefer writing Prose or Poetry. Fiction or non-fiction. What is your preferred genre?


----------



## Garvan

PiP said:


> Hi Garvan and welcome! Please tell us a little about yourself and your writing preferences. Do you prefer writing Prose or Poetry. Fiction or non-fiction. What is your preferred genre?



I write mostly prose - flash fiction to be exact - but have been known to dot down a poem or two if interest takes me. I write in either the Sci-Fi or Fantasy genre, although I read many more genres than just those two. I have many interests from historical facts and interesting times to tech, some science (neuroscience, biology other related stuff), as hinted at above; I read a lot although I am in a slump at the moment.... that seems to be about it. :/


----------



## LeonaH

Hi everyone! My name is Leona and I'm from NYC. I have more than 4 years writing experience. Last year I've become editor at Flash Essay and I'm proud of it. Check my blog there as well. Cheers!


----------



## Garvan

Welcome!


----------



## H.Brown

LeonaH said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Leona and I'm from NYC. I have more than 4 years writing experience. Last year I've become editor at Flash Essay and I'm proud of it. Check my blog there as well. Cheers!



Hello and welcome to wf,

An editor, you say, your going to be popular around here. Explore and enjoy I look forward to seeimg you around the prose forums.


----------



## Mercy

_Hello. My name is Mercy Havvix. Writing is the only thing I have next to music. I can be whoever I want, and go and do whatever I want. There are no limits, except for bad grammar and spelling of course. I would love nothing more then to be a published author. I use to want to be a famous musician. But I soon found that "stars" are fawned over like collectibles, or novelties. But an author. An author is respected, and looked up too. An author can change a life, and at the same time, create one. A book character is more then just words, they're real, to those who chose to believe. I want to create my own beings, my own people, and my own worlds. People and places that give readers a chance to escape this world of chaos, and enter one of adventure, magic, and true friends. I found a book and author that changed my life, I wish to one day, do the same._


----------



## PiP

Hi Mercy, and welcome to WF. You are right about writing - it is a great source of inspiration and bring magic. When I read a well-written book I become totally absorbed in the characters. I also found joining WF changed my life and made me more focused. So what genre interest you?


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hello Mercy, welcome to wf. That is a beautiful name, and a great ambition, but you don't  always have to be a star to have an effect, in music or writing. My daughter is a musician and runs 'Little Piccolos' which gives music classes for under five year olds, she may never be known by thousands, but I am  pretty sure she has changed a few lives already  Similarly my writing will probably never make me famous, but I know there are individuals who appreciate it, and each individual counts as much as the crowd in some ways. It is great that you have ambiton though, and there are a lot of resources here to help you fulfill it if you wish to use them, try checking out the 'Piglet's picks' thread in my signature for a start. Not a name I shall forget, I hope to see it around the forum, Olly.


----------



## topcol

Hope I've done this right. Grew up in Dr Barnardo's Hpmes in the New Forest; RAF air wireless mechanic 12 years; Chemical worker 5years; 11 years in Paris and northern France. 4 years Customer Relations for Brit Telecomm; 4 years Uni of Kent at Canterbury; 3 years teaching French & Italian at secondary school; 10 years civilian worker for  the Police, ie 4 years in the Comms Centre and 6 years as a press officer. Married to wife since 1967, kids, grandkids etc.
 I've been looking for some time for a platform on which to post extracts of my writings and arrived here via Google. I've written and self-published on KDP 2 novels and an anthology of short stories of differing genres. My first novel is really a saga of some 180,000 words. The anthology is intended to be a pot-boiler and my 2nd novel is a contemporary romance interspersed with humorous real-life incidents. I've managed to persuade a few family members and friends to read them with encouraging results.
I've come to realise that writing fiction is the only art form in which I have a decent amount of skill. I can't draw or play a musical instrument "for toffee", as we used to say when I was a kid. I intend to use this forum to post extracts of my writings in the hope of attracting a wider readership. If I succeed, all so well and good. If not, well, I'll just keep on writing for myself as I have found I just cannot stop.
Thanks very much for reading this far.
topcol


----------



## W.Goepner

Welcome Topcol. I along with many others hope you find this forum informative and helpful. There are many here who can guide and advise. Sounds like you are needing the beta readers section and help with publishing. There are threads for both along with a group of beta readers. I hope you find your stay here worth the while and never stop trying to further your writing.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Hi there, topcol! Welcome to WF!


----------



## MarLa

I mainly write poetry and started in about 2012 when I joined a writers group. Old story of "I always wanted to write, but . . . ". Anyway, now that  do, I really enjoy it and have had many poems published. I have only one daughter and she's an artist.  There are too many favourite poets to mention, but Sylvia Plath is one of them. I had no formal training in writing and attend every learning opportunity / workshop possible. Also learn a lot from critique groups.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Come to think of it, I haven't really had any formal training when it comes to writing. Most of it, I learned through reading, and joining forums like this one. I definitely learned a lot here. Hopefully, you'll have the same fun experience!

Welcome to WF, MarLa!


----------



## PiP

Hi Mala, welcome to our creative community. I am also a fellow poet so look forward to reading your work. Any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Deleted member 59879

Great to see you here MarLa.  I look forward to seeing your poems in time...


----------



## Darren White

MarLa said:


> I mainly write poetry and started in about 2012 when I joined a writers group. Old story of "I always wanted to write, but . . . ". Anyway, now that  do, I really enjoy it and have had many poems published. I have only one daughter and she's an artist.  There are too many favourite poets to mention, but Sylvia Plath is one of them. I had no formal training in writing and attend every learning opportunity / workshop possible. Also learn a lot from critique groups.



Welcome MarLa 
Looking forward to seeing your poetry!


----------



## MarLa

Thanks PiP. Looks like it's going to be a whole new adventure.


----------



## Larry

Hello all. I'm Larry: a dad, husband, writer, teacher, guitar player. Veteran of some other writer's forums, just found this one.


----------



## Smith

Larry said:


> Hello all. I'm Larry: a dad, husband, writer, teacher, guitar player. Veteran of some other writer's forums, just found this one.



Welcome Larry. Hope you have an equally enjoyable time here.


----------



## Larry

Thank-you!


----------



## H.Brown

Hello and welcome to everyone here. If you need any help then don't hesitate to grab me.


----------



## jk1973

Hi,
JK here. My day job is building furniture but I always loved writing,  I also wanted to be a comic book artist about 100 years ago. Joined this forum to realize how bad I am at writing.


----------



## PiP

Welcome, JK 



jk1973 said:


> Hi,
> JK here. My day job is building furniture but I always loved writing,  I also wanted to be a comic book artist about 100 years ago. Joined this forum to realize how bad I am at writing.



We all have to start somewhere! What do you love to write - poetry or prose?


----------



## jk1973

I enjoy writing fiction. I started writing a novel but quickly realized that I needed to start small and have been writing short stories as practice. Also, I realized how difficult it is to write dialogue.


----------



## PiP

jk1973 said:


> I enjoy writing fiction. I started writing a novel but quickly realized that I needed to start small and have been writing short stories as practice. Also, I realized how difficult it is to write dialogue.



Sounds like an excellent plan to me.  BTW when you become a fully fledged member you will be able to enter the WF Challenges and post your stories for critique.


----------



## topcol

Like a Fox said:


> I am utterly perplexed by this, which is why i said nothing to it.
> Maybe i am blindsighted because I work at a pawnbrokers, and we don't have three balls (have i alluded to that on here, because i don't think i have)
> 
> Or maybe I am just nowhere near as clever as I like to think. Little help? haha.
> 
> ...And Hi Adam.



Hi Like a fox. When I was young, all pawnbrokers had the three brass balls hanging from their shop. It represents the coat of arms of the Medici family who were from Lombardy and it was Lombards who introduced banking proper to England centuries ago. That's why there is a Lombard Street in the City of London.
topcol


----------



## dither

topcol said:


> Hi Like a fox. When I was young, all pawnbrokers had the three brass balls hanging from their shop. It represents the coat of arms of the Medici family who were from Lombardy and it was Lombards who introduced banking proper to England centuries ago. That's why there is a Lombard Street in the City of London.
> topcol



Now that's interesting.
I used to work in a dried foods plant. There were separate departments of course but one, a nut processing plant I think, might have been sugar, had the three golden balls on the wall outside. I often wondered about that.


----------



## dither

Larry said:


> Hello all. I'm Larry: a dad, husband, writer, teacher, guitar player. Veteran of some other writer's forums, just found this one.



And just might have hit the jackpot.

Hello and welcome Larry.

dither...


----------



## LoveThirstWriter

I am new to the forum. Interested to see what type of help I can get on my story. I’ve been writing for about 12 years and started writing a novel about 2 years ago. I would like to go somewhere with it. Can’t wait to start.


----------



## HCole2576

Hello everyone !! Heather here.  I am 43 years old woman and have been writing for as long as I can remember. I write poetry that is about my everyday thoughts and let the voices out of my head to help. My therapy involves me writing mostly but I also paint, draw, photography and barbwire art. Hope to give others and my family an idea of mental illness I deal with day to day. Have not been published since high school but am ready to get back out there and show myself and my inner voices off. :Cant wait to talk to everyone and share some of my writing. Have a great day all.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## PiP

LoveThirstWriter said:


> I am new to the forum. Interested to see what type of help I can get on my story. I’ve been writing for about 12 years and started writing a novel about 2 years ago. I would like to go somewhere with it. Can’t wait to start.



Hi LoveThirst and welcome. What genre is your novel?


----------



## PiP

HCole2576 said:


> Hello everyone !! Heather here.  I am 43 years old woman and have been writing for as long as I can remember. I write poetry that is about my everyday thoughts and let the voices out of my head to help. My therapy involves me writing mostly but I also paint, draw, photography and barbwire art. Hope to give others and my family an idea of mental illness I deal with day to day. Have not been published since high school but am ready to get back out there and show myself and my inner voices off. :Cant wait to talk to everyone and share some of my writing. Have a great day all.:icon_cheesygrin:



Hi Heather and welcome to our creative community. Great to see you have a range of hobbies as an outlet for your creative spirit. I also write poetry and am interested in painting and photography. We have an active poetry community here on WF so you should be able receive some valuable critique. Unfortunately, as a new member, you can't access the workshop until you've made ten posts so you are only seeing half the activity.

 We also have monthly poetry challenges which may be of interest to you. In the meantime, do check out our poetry forum, poetry forum and visual arts.  

Our newsletter also gives you a great idea of what's going on around the forum.

Any questions please do not hesitate to ask


----------



## HCole2576

Thanks for stopping in. I do have a question? I"m entering Brain Storm Poetry Contest and new to understanding the guidelines. Been searching for any info about them but not finding any.


----------



## PiP

HCole2576 said:


> Thanks for stopping in. I do have a question? I"m entering Brain Storm Poetry Contest and new to understanding the guidelines. Been searching for any info about them but not finding any.



Here is the link

https://www.openmindsquarterly.com/poetry-contest/

and the submission guidlines

https://openmindsquarterly.submittable.com/submit


----------



## ScarletM.Sinclaire

I don't know if people read this or not. But Hi, I'm new. I'm not sure what to say about myself. I've been writing for about 11 years. If it wasn't a book, then it was poetry, if it wasn't poetry it was reading for ideas. I've always loved reading and now I'm writing my very first book (and trying so hard to complete it). 

I have a beautiful daughter that loves to learn. i hope she gets my love for reading/writing/art too.


----------



## ScarletM.Sinclaire

Also, where can i go to post my book description? i am terrible with writing book descriptions and I've written this thing probably about 30 different times now. I just want a fresh pair of eyes on it and other people's opinions on it. Like is it good? is it too vague? Would it make you want to read it? etc, etc.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Scarlet, welcome tothe forum. You will have to make ten posts before you can post original work, it's our way of guarding against scammers, proper writers seem quite happy to have a good look around and make a few comments here or there. When you get there prose writing might be the place, I had a look  at marketing, but didn't see anything directly related. Anyway, have a good look around,  make a few  posts, and hopefully enjoy yourself, Olly.


----------



## Cugoano

Semi-retired new writer with an old brain. Hope there is wisdom that touches the minds and hearts of others. Mother brought me from Tuskegee Alabama as an infant and brought me up alone. Tough lady that was also my friend.  Grew up in Detroit where sports kept me out of trouble. And, the streets were not as tough then. There was a since of community within the four block radius of my childhood.  After not being the greatest student in high school, I persevered through college and came out of the other end with a doctorate in clinical psychology and minor in philosophy. Always wrote a little but seldom shared it beyond family.  69 years old now and no longer mind letting it all hang out. I have been writing a novel over the last 4 years and I have lots of poetry I would like to share for reactions and suggestions.   Oh, one more thing, I love the simple elegance of stoic philosophy and try to incorporate the virtues of Wisdom, Temperance, Justice, and Courage into my daily life. Much easier now that I am older.


----------



## sas

Cogoano,

We probably crossed paths. My parents moved north from Missouri to Detroit. I still circle its drain. I'm 73. I'm glad I didn't grow up in a fancy ass place, or I might have nothing worth saying. I write poetry.


----------



## PiP

Cugoano said:


> SAlways wrote a little but seldom shared it beyond family.  69 years old now and no longer mind letting it all hang out. I have been writing a novel over the last 4 years and I have lots of poetry I would like to share for reactions and suggestions.   Oh, one more thing, I love the simple elegance of stoic philosophy and try to incorporate the virtues of Wisdom, Temperance, Justice, and Courage into my daily life. Much easier now that I am older.



Hi Cugoano and welcome to WF and our creative community. I am a fellow poet and would love to read you work. I'll pop over to the workshop now


----------



## TuesdayEve

Hello to all the new people, Love, Scarlett, HC and Cug,
looking forward to reading your words...there’s 
something for everyone here... enjoy the discovery.


----------



## JohnGB1108

Hi everyone, name John, not very social person online or off, but I'll do my best to engage as best I can.


----------



## PiP

JohnGB1108 said:


> Hi everyone, name John, not very social person online or off, but I'll do my best to engage as best I can.


Hi John, and welcome to WF. I am just now reading your short story. Enjoyed. Will return tomorrow


----------



## H.Brown

Hello and welcome to all our new members that have introduced yourselves here. I hope that you are enjoying your exploration of the wf forums. If you need any help then please do not be afraid to ask.


----------



## nanabanana

Hello everyone, I'm a 22-year-old girl from Italy. I've been writing stories since I learnt to write. I've got better and better over the years, but during the latest ones I've also experienced a very bad writer's block. Writing was one of the most precious things to me, so I'm trying to overcome it. I mainly write novels and short stories. I write for myself and don't like to publicly talk  about it, although if I ever complete something I'd like to submit it to a publishing house. I've joined this forum because it's something I've never tried before and I thought it might help with my writing. I hope to receive some help as well as to help others. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## H.Brown

nanabanana said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a 22-year-old girl from Italy. I've been writing stories since I learnt to write. I've got better and better over the years, but during the latest ones I've also experienced a very bad writer's block. Writing was one of the most precious things to me, so I'm trying to overcome it. I mainly write novels and short stories. I write for myself and don't like to publicly talk  about it, although if I ever complete something I'd like to submit it to a publishing house. I've joined this forum because it's something I've never tried before and I thought it might help with my writing. I hope to receive some help as well as to help others. Nice to meet you all.



Hello and welcome nanabanana, (I like your username btw) ah the dreaded writers block. You will find a few forum threads related to that subject around wf. A lot of our members have suffered from it, including myself. For me it happens when my emmotions are too ramped up, but its different for us all. If you need any help then we have a dedicated team of staff members that are willing to help, from our mentors, to moderators, to supervisors to atlast our admins. What genre/s do you write?


----------



## hatool

I am writing in English in a non-English speaking country, and am in need of a reader. I have published in my native tongue but as I am bi-lingual, writing in English was always the plan. I am currently working on three different texts an I am in dire need of a reader, someone  to whom I can send my material, could really use the help, going kind of crazy here!


----------



## H.Brown

hatool said:


> I am writing in English in a non-English speaking country, and am in need of a reader



A reader for what exactly? Hi hatool and welcome to wf. What are you writing?


----------



## hatool

I am writing three texts right now. The first is a confessional, the second a historical romance and the third childhood memories. They are supposed to interact at some point, not sure how. I need some encouragement to begin with, I don't know which of them if any, works. As I progress I will need more criticism but for now I am searching for someone who is willing to read and give me more instinctive reactions than literary ones. Along the lines of "keep going" or "this doesn't work" reactions.


----------



## H.Brown

hatool said:


> I am writing three texts right now. The first is a confessional, the second a historical romance and the third childhood memories. They are supposed to interact at some point, not sure how. I need some encouragement to begin with, I don't know which of them if any, works. As I progress I will need more criticism but for now I am searching for someone who is willing to read and give me more instinctive reactions than literary ones. Along the lines of "keep going" or "this doesn't work" reactions.




Ah now I understand, once you have made it to ten valid posts (any made in the forums except the living areas) then you can post your own work for our members to critique, but you have to be prepared to recieve feedback not only on how it reads but also on gramatical issues, ect...that's just how our members are. I for one look forward to reading some.


----------



## hatool

What can I post in the forums?


----------



## H.Brown

hatool said:


> What can I post in the forums?



You can post critiques in the open forums such as prose, poetry or non fiction. Unfortunately you must make the required 10 posts, (it's our anti-spam messure) before you can post your own creative works. You can also welcome other new members in the introduction forum. Or leave your own thoughts on topics within the writing discussions forum. 

Once you reach full member status you will find thst wf opens up more, with even more places to explore such as groups, monthly challenges and access to the secure prose, poetry and non fiction workshops and more.


----------



## PiP

hatool said:


> I am writing three texts right now. The first is a confessional, the second a historical romance and the third childhood memories. They are supposed to interact at some point, not sure how. I need some encouragement to begin with, I don't know which of them if any, works. As I progress I will need more criticism but for now I am searching for someone who is willing to read and give me more instinctive reactions than literary ones. Along the lines of "keep going" or "this doesn't work" reactions.



Hi Hatool and welcome to WF. If you are interested we have a BEta Readers Open Discusion Group and once you become a full member either by making ten valid posts of by becoming a FoWF you will have access to the Beta Reader Workshops. The best way to encourage members to read your work is to become a beta reader for theirs. It's a Win-Win  We also have a beta reader mentor. Any questions, please ask


----------



## nanabanana

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome nanabanana, (I like your username btw) ah the dreaded writers block. You will find a few forum threads related to that subject around wf. A lot of our members have suffered from it, including myself. For me it happens when my emmotions are too ramped up, but its different for us all. If you need any help then we have a dedicated team of staff members that are willing to help, from our mentors, to moderators, to supervisors to atlast our admins. What genre/s do you write?



I'm doing better lately, but if things get worse I'll definitely ask for help here. Thank you  I don't have a specific genre. My novel-like stories all include romance and some sort of mystery, as well as (hopefully) well built characters. My short stories are inspired to fairytales


----------



## H.Brown

nanabanana said:


> I'm doing better lately, but if things get worse I'll definitely ask for help here. Thank you  I don't have a specific genre. My novel-like stories all include romance and some sort of mystery, as well as (hopefully) well built characters. My short stories are inspired to fairytales



sounds very interesting. I'm glad your doing better and I'm always happy to help in anyway I can. Have you explored much of wf yet? I like reading both romance and fairy tales.


----------



## nanabanana

I've had a look around! By any chance do you know why I can't add an avatar? Is it because of the 10 posts rule?


----------



## H.Brown

nanabanana said:


> I've had a look around! By any chance do you know why I can't add an avatar? Is it because of the 10 posts rule?



Hi, yes this is due to the ten post rule. Once passed this point you will find alot of new options that open up for you. How are you finding wf so far?


----------



## nanabanana

Oh, I will be there soon then. Can't wait to add some silly pic as avatar, lol. And I think WF is a very nice place. It looks chill and welcoming, as well as useful


----------



## Reaper

Hey all. I'm Reaper. Have written on & off.


----------



## H.Brown

nanabanana said:


> Oh, I will be there soon then. Can't wait to add some silly pic as avatar, lol. And I think WF is a very nice place. It looks chill and welcoming, as well as useful



It is all those things and more, we are ultimately a community of fellow writers. No matter what genre or format we each use to write our own stories. Congratulations nana you have made it to full member status.  I look forward to seeing you around.

Hi Reaper its nice to have you join us, what do you enjoy to write?


----------



## Olly Buckle

nanabanana said:


> Oh, I will be there soon then. Can't wait to add some silly pic as avatar, lol. And I think WF is a very nice place. It looks chill and welcoming, as well as useful



'Welcoming' and 'useful', that's great, it is hard to think of two nicer adjectives.

Hi Reaper, 'A bit of normality', you sound like you will fit here with the rest of us  I look forward toyou becoming a fullmember and showing us what you write


----------



## BenedictNotCumberbatch

Hi, I'm Ben


----------



## Olly Buckle

BenedictNotCumberbatch said:


> Hi, I'm Ben



But not Cumberbatch   Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DanR84

Hi, I'm Dan. I've been a member for a little bit now but this is my first time posting. I'm 34 I really want to start writing.

I am here to learn and to get inspiration. I feel I have a lot of ideas bottled up but as I have learned having an idea and expressing it on paper are two very different things.

Anyway I look forward to being part of the forum.

Thanks


----------



## PiP

Hi Dan, and welcome to our writing community. You have certainly come to the right place if you are looking for inspiration. Do you lean towards writing poetry or prose?
 Any questions, please ask


----------



## H.Brown

DanR84 said:


> Hi, I'm Dan. I've been a member for a little bit now but this is my first time posting. I'm 34 I really want to start writing.
> 
> I am here to learn and to get inspiration. I feel I have a lot of ideas bottled up but as I have learned having an idea and expressing it on paper are two very different things.
> 
> Anyway I look forward to being part of the forum.
> 
> Thanks



Hello and welcome Dan, it's nice to see you step into the light and begin the addicting habbit of posting. An author I greatly admired once sent me the words, 'you have stories inside that only you can tell, so tell them.' This has often helped me unbottle my own thoughts to get them down on paper.

Inspiration is what you seek well you will find it here in spades. There are many different prompts and discussions around Wf, I would also check out the monthly challenges once you have made ten valid posts. These I find can help with both inspriation and getting a writer to write.


We look forward to you being part of the forum also and if you need a helping hand feel free to give me a shout.


----------



## LindenTea

Hi. Ever had something to write but felt afraid to write it? Perhaps it’s too personal, of too profound for your ability ? That’s me. Appreciate your support in advance.


----------



## H.Brown

LindenTea said:


> Hi. Ever had something to write but felt afraid to write it? Perhaps it’s too personal, of too profound for your ability ? That’s me. Appreciate your support in advance.



Hello and welcome, yes I know exactly what you mean, in my case too personal, my own emotions and feelings get in the way of the writing. I would suggest trying to write small segments of it down. Instead of large chunks. Many of our members come seeking help with different matters. Have you had a look in the writing discussions forum as there might be a thread in there that could help. Or you could start your own.

Do you feeel afraid to write your story? Why?

We are here to help. 
P.S. Feel free to pm me about this if it's too personal for the intro thread.


----------



## LindenTea

Maybe because it might not sound believable, even though it’s true. So fictionaluzinv it is probably best, and that could help create a more comfortable distance. I’m not JT Leroy lol but I think that situation, whatever it may be, could have ruined it for some. Not judging that situation; who knows !


----------



## LindenTea

Lol sorry for autocorrect ridiculousness or whatever it is- posting from my phone.


----------



## H.Brown

Have you tried just writing it all down. Not thinking of how it may read to others? Suspend thinking about it in terms of believeability. It happened to you, you know it is real, just tell your story.


----------



## DanR84

Hi Pip, Thanks for the welcome.

I am more interested in writing prose ......... for now anyway.

Writing poetry is not a skill I have acquired or indeed really explored.

I am only starting to explore the writing side of me. It is something I have toyed with for a very long time and I am embarrassed to say I am only exploring it now. I have two ideas that really stick with me and I want to improve my writing so I can properly form, develop and write them.

I have a lot of ideas for smaller short stories too and I suppose I want to use writing my short story ideas to learn about my writing style, writing rhythm and to improve my punctuation.


----------



## H.Brown

DanR84 said:


> Hi Pip, Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I am more interested in writing prose ......... for now anyway.
> 
> Writing poetry is not a skill I have acquired or indeed really explored.
> 
> I am only starting to explore the writing side of me. It is something I have toyed with for a very long time and I am embarrassed to say I am only exploring it now. I have two ideas that really stick with me and I want to improve my writing so I can properly form, develop and write them.
> 
> I have a lot of ideas for smaller short stories too and I suppose I want to use writing my short story ideas to learn about my writing style, writing rhythm and to improve my punctuation.



Hi Dan, we are all looking to improve our love of writing in one way another. Have you checked out our prose forums yet? There are some fantastic critiques and stories there that you might find interesting. I hope your enjoying it here with us.


----------



## DanR84

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome Dan, it's nice to see you step into the light and begin the addicting habbit of posting. An author I greatly admired once sent me the words, 'you have stories inside that only you can tell, so tell them.' This has often helped me unbottle my own thoughts to get them down on paper.
> 
> Inspiration is what you seek well you will find it here in spades. There are many different prompts and discussions around Wf, I would also check out the monthly challenges once you have made ten valid posts. These I find can help with both inspriation and getting a writer to write.
> 
> 
> We look forward to you being part of the forum also and if you need a helping hand feel free to give me a shout.



Thanks H. Brown for the welcome as well.

I'm sure I'll pick up loads of advice and inspiration on the forum and I would like to try out some of the competitions.

If I don't do well in a competition, do I still get feedback on my writing?


----------



## H.Brown

DanR84 said:


> Thanks H. Brown for the welcome as well.
> 
> I'm sure I'll pick up loads of advice and inspiration on the forum and I would like to try out some of the competitions.
> 
> If I don't do well in a competition, do I still get feedback on my writing?



Yes Dan all entrants challenge entries get scored and receive critique/judges comments. We do have some great ones around, CoF is returning this month which is a fiction based challenge or there is the non-fiction and LM fiction challenges. Not to mention the poetry ones if you fancied given one of them a try.


----------



## LindenTea

Hello again!

Yes, H.Brown, I’m going to try just a rambling, free-writing exercise to get things moving. Got to give the inner critic the boot for a while.


----------



## H.Brown

LindenTea said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Yes, H.Brown, I’m going to try just a rambling, free-writing exercise to get things moving. Got to give the inner critic the boot for a while.



We all find this to be a hard thing to do...pesky little voice...however once it has been suspend for a time I have found that writing does get easier. Plus you have found us here at wf, I found that posting a small section of my wip helpful as I gained feedback on how other writers saw my work and it this helped me to be almost at the completion of my fisrt full-legnth novel.

You hinted that the subject matter of your work was of a personal nature to yourself, can I ask what you book is about? (Sorry if I am prying, but you have intrigued the reader in me.)

If you fancy a change then maybe have a look at the monthly challenges that we have on the go, these may help you with being able to write in general and give you a break from your project. breaks can also be helpful.


----------



## Nomad91

Hello All, 

My name is Brooke. I am 27 years old and live in San Diego, CA. I have a lot of emotions bottled up and have read that expressing it through writting can help. I look forward to reading your post!


----------



## H.Brown

Nomad91 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My name is Brooke. I am 27 years old and live in San Diego, CA. I have a lot of emotions bottled up and have read that expressing it through writting can help. I look forward to reading your post!




Hello and welcome to wf Brooke. I'm also 27 it's a good age to be in my opinion. SAn Diego seems like it could be an awesome place to live. 

Hmmm bottling up emotions now this sounds familiar to me, as I do it too (donn't worry your not alone.)  Yes writing can help, either writing it down and destroying the words after I found cathartic as a teenager, however now I have the hope that my writing may help others who struggle or have struggled like myself. We have a fantastic mental health forum where our members can speak about their troubles, this also might be helpful for you.

You have taken the first important step you have comee out into the light, trust me it gets easier from here. What do you thinkn you want to try your hand at poetry or prose?

You must make the valid ten posts before posting any of your own creative work here but trust me this takes no time at all, have a look around and leave some comments on other members work, or welcome your fellow new members. Get to know us and Wf and if you need any help at all then please do not hesitate to ask myslef or any member of staff. Also if you just want to chat send me a pm.

I hope you like it here with us.


----------



## Patsy

Hi! I'm Patsy – just joined today and am having a poke about to see what goes on around here. I haven't found where you stash the cake, so if someone could point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Deleted member 61744

Hi everyone.
I'm 18 year old student who loves philosophy, plants and faerie tales. I'm great at coming up with ideas and terrible at getting them into words, so I hope I can improve by joining in around here. It seems like such a great community!


----------



## PiP

Serra said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm 18 year old student who loves philosophy, plants and faerie tales. I'm great at coming up with ideas and terrible at getting them into words, so I hope I can improve by joining in around here. It seems like such a great community!



Hi Serra, and welcome to our creative community  Please make yourself at home, ask questions and join the various writing discussions. You may also find our writing challenges of interest to help you focus. Do you prefer to write poetry or prose?


----------



## H.Brown

Hi Serra and welcome to wf, we each found our way here for reasons of our own, but we are first and formost a writing community. Once you have made ten valid post you will be able to post your own creative work, this also helps our new members to find their way around the forums.

As Pip has already mentioned we have a range of different challenges here that run month to month from fiction to non-fiction. From poetry to prose, we have something (I hope) for everyone. What do you plan to do once you have finished your studies?

Faerie tales, I also enjoy reading them and I am looking forward to trying my hand at writing one, what is that draws you to them?


----------



## PiP

Patsy said:


> Hi! I'm Patsy – just joined today and am having a poke about to see what goes on around here. I haven't found where you stash the cake, so if someone could point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it.






Just for Patsy!


----------



## H.Brown

Damn it pip did you find my stash?


----------



## Patsy

Hi Serra.

I'm new too. It does seem a very friendly place.

My tip for turning ideas into words is to try not to worry or even think about it too much – just write (or type) the general idea and then gradually add in all the details which occur to you. You'll make mistakes, but that's fine. You can fix them later.


----------



## Deleted member 61744

PiP said:


> Hi Serra, and welcome to our creative community  Please make yourself at home, ask questions and join the various writing discussions. You may also find our writing challenges of interest to help you focus. Do you prefer to write poetry or prose?


Thank you! I usually prefer to write prose as I'm more used to it, but I also like writing poetry


----------



## H.Brown

Serra said:


> Thank you! I usually prefer to write prose as I'm more used to it, but I also like writing poetry




Ah for prose I would suggest looking at the LM Fiction challenge and th Colors of Fiction chanllenge. These are both prose centered challenges, which use  prompt/s and I for one have benifited from entering when I have found it hard to get my thoughts down on paper.

The CoF challenge has a firestarter to get our contestants going.


----------



## Patsy

H.Brown said:


> Damn it pip did you find my stash?



Munch, slurp, chew. Might have been yours once, matey – but Munch, slurp, chew – it's mine now. Munch, slurp, chew. At least it was. Munch, slurp, chew. Seems to have vanished.


----------



## Deleted member 61744

Hi H.Brown,
I'll hopefully study plant science at University so I guess I'm planning more studies after my studies.
I'd love to read it if you did decide to write one. 
Perhaps the attraction is that there is so much history and mystery to all of the tales, but they're not usually as grand as most myths and legends. They can be very dark and sinister, yet somehow have a childlike lightness to them.


----------



## H.Brown

Patsy said:


> Munch, slurp, chew. Might have been yours once, matey – but Munch, slurp, chew – it's mine now. Munch, slurp, chew. At least it was. Munch, slurp, chew. Seems to have vanished.


Glad I took my chocolate gateux withme


----------



## H.Brown

Serra said:


> Hi H.Brown,
> I'll hopefully study plant science at University so I guess I'm planning more studies after my studies.
> I'd love to read it if you did decide to write one.
> Perhaps the attraction is that there is so much history and mystery to all of the tales, but they're not usually as grand as most myths and legends. They can be very dark and sinister, yet somehow have a childlike lightness to them.


I know, you can do so much with them also. Faeries can look and be like anything you want. They don't have to be constrained by huan laws or morals. This allows the writer to experiment in terms of plot.  I have writen some poetry recently based around the theme of faeeries. They are posted in the open poetry forum and my blog. I have thgeneral outline of the story but need to refine it and my poems will most likely be included. 

Studying plants sounds cool, you knowledge of plants must help you create your surroundings in your writing.


----------



## grendelll

I joined to ask a question. I've finished a travel book and need maps from around the world to illustrate it. Does anyone know where to go to buy highlightable road maps that can be inserted in a book without violating copyright?? THANK YOU!!


----------



## H.Brown

Hi and welcome Grendell, while I don't know about maps, maybe ask this question in the writing discussions forum or the research forums, have a lok there as this may have come up before. 

 You've written a travel book, where is it based around?


----------



## Olly Buckle

grendelll said:


> I joined to ask a question. I've finished a travel book and need maps from around the world to illustrate it. Does anyone know where to go to buy highlightable road maps that can be inserted in a book without violating copyright?? THANK YOU!!



I thought, 'Maps are sometimes regarded as militarily important' , then thought, 'A bit out of date in the days of Google earth. Are images from that in the public domain? I don't  know if they would do, but it would have novelty value.

Have an explore while you are here, it is a varied and friendly site.


----------



## Olly Buckle

grendelll said:


> I joined to ask a question. I've finished a travel book and need maps from around the world to illustrate it. Does anyone know where to go to buy highlightable road maps that can be inserted in a book without violating copyright?? THANK YOU!!



I thought, 'Maps are sometimes regarded as militarily important' , then thought, 'A bit out of date in the days of Google earth. Are images from that in the public domain? I don't  know if they would do, but it would have novelty value.

Have an explore while you are here, it is a varied and friendly site.


----------



## Winston

Olly Buckle said:


> I thought, 'Maps are sometimes regarded as militarily important' , then thought, 'A bit out of date in the days of Google earth...



Yes, except if you own a physical map, it is as accurate and real as the moment it was created.
Whereas, online resources are more "flexible" and "adaptable".  Are those traits good things on a map?  That depends on who does the editing.

Enjoy your travels, grendell.


----------



## Tangier_Island

Hi. I am a Prison Librarian from Maryland I got my M.L.I.S. from the University of Pittsburgh. I am 46 soon to be 47 and writing my first novel. I am excited to interact with other writers and make some friends.


----------



## Sync

Welcome, Tangier, to this site. And congratulations on beginning a novel.

Sync


----------



## TuesdayEve

Hi TI,
Thanks for being upfront about your location.
It’s interesting how often we may assume or
overlook other people circumstances.
Welcome to the Forum, there’s plenty of advice
here for your novel.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Tangier_Island said:


> Hi. I am a Prison Librarian from Maryland I got my M.L.I.S. from the University of Pittsburgh. I am 46 soon to be 47 and writing my first novel. I am excited to interact with other writers and make some friends.



Good job continuing to pursue your goals. Good luck and stay strong.


----------



## Rory

*Hello writing tribe!*

My name is Aurora, but I go by Rory. I'm a college biology major and part-time private strings teacher who wishes writing could be my full time job, but have to do something else in the meantime until that dream is a reality. I have been writing for a while now and have been becoming more active in sharing to get feedback. By some coincidence, all writing forums I have joined in the past have shut down... :uncomfortableness: But I really want to be a part of one! The feedback I get from forums for writers is invaluable and a real morale booster. So you can expect to be seeing more from me soon!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hello Rory, welcome to the site. Aurora is a great name, but I can see why you se Rory for every day, I guess I feel the same about Oliver.
I do hope the site will last a bit longer, I have been here for a few years now and got quite fond of it   You are a bit like family already, my brother and father both taught biology, and my younger daughter took her degree in music and teaches flute and runs music classes for pre-schools.

You will have to wait until you have made ten posts before you can post original work, we find it is a good way to put off the spammers, so have a good explore round and don't be afraid to pass comment on what you see, those ten posts soon go then and after that it's plain sailing.


----------



## Lucid Creator

Hi there! You probably don't know me, but if you do, well, it's good to see you again. My name is Robert, and I'm an aspiring writer and voice actor. I've been writing for about five year of my life, and am currently structuring the universe of my own series to be. My most recently finished book, of which is being adapted to an audiobook, is Kantaro Saga: Vengeance Chapter. It's a fantasy adventure novel about a teenager who, after returning home after three years, comes under attack from an unknown force, sending him off on a quest for revenge. It is currently in the editing phase, and I plan to release it on Amazon and other available sites as a possible free-read.

Anyways, as for me, I don't actually talk much about myself. I'm 18, male, planning to attend Louisiana State University to study either Accounting or Finance, and am a huge space fanatic. I play a decent amount of videogames, and my favorite is Xenoblade Chronicles, a JRPG that has probably one of the best stories I've ever seen, and has inspired much of my work. I love dogs, specifically corgis and samoyeds, and end up incorporating animals into my work one way or another, though often not the focus of the story. I tend to find my writing skills are the best with action and mystery, as well as horror on occasion. Most of my larger projects currently mix interior twisting narratives with commentary on modern or past society, though not always noticeable.

I look forward to spreading my ideas here. One of my biggest concept projects I plan to work on and slowly reveal is called "The B.A.L.T. Project", a collection of to-be-series that delves into the concepts of dreams by presenting them in a creative, fictional narrative. While I will not speak much more of it here in this post, I will delve into aspects over time, giving more context behind the planned project and what it will become. I am always open to private messaging, however, fair warning that anything I say could devolve into nonsensical rambling, as I am not entirely sure of the final structure of the project, nor am I sure of how to properly express the ideas in my head. Sorry 

Anyways, thank you for your time reading this, and I hope to see you around. And as always, keep smiling, keep trying, and stay creative!

~R. A.


----------



## H.Brown

Lucid Creator said:


> Hi there! You probably don't know me, but if you do, well, it's good to see you again. My name is Robert, and I'm an aspiring writer and voice actor. I've been writing for about five year of my life, and am currently structuring the universe of my own series to be. My most recently finished book, of which is being adapted to an audiobook, is Kantaro Saga: Vengeance Chapter. It's a fantasy adventure novel about a teenager who, after returning home after three years, comes under attack from an unknown force, sending him off on a quest for revenge. It is currently in the editing phase, and I plan to release it on Amazon and other available sites as a possible free-read.
> 
> Anyways, as for me, I don't actually talk much about myself. I'm 18, male, planning to attend Louisiana State University to study either Accounting or Finance, and am a huge space fanatic. I play a decent amount of videogames, and my favorite is Xenoblade Chronicles, a JRPG that has probably one of the best stories I've ever seen, and has inspired much of my work. I love dogs, specifically corgis and samoyeds, and end up incorporating animals into my work one way or another, though often not the focus of the story. I tend to find my writing skills are the best with action and mystery, as well as horror on occasion. Most of my larger projects currently mix interior twisting narratives with commentary on modern or past society, though not always noticeable.
> 
> I look forward to spreading my ideas here. One of my biggest concept projects I plan to work on and slowly reveal is called "The B.A.L.T. Project", a collection of to-be-series that delves into the concepts of dreams by presenting them in a creative, fictional narrative. While I will not speak much more of it here in this post, I will delve into aspects over time, giving more context behind the planned project and what it will become. I am always open to private messaging, however, fair warning that anything I say could devolve into nonsensical rambling, as I am not entirely sure of the final structure of the project, nor am I sure of how to properly express the ideas in my head. Sorry
> 
> Anyways, thank you for your time reading this, and I hope to see you around. And as always, keep smiling, keep trying, and stay creative!
> 
> ~R. A.



Hi and welcome R. A, sounds like you have a lot of ideas wizzing around your head, this isn't a bad thing and I look forward to seeing them. However before you can post any of your own creative work, you need to first become a full green member. You do this by making ten valid posts, now these can be posts in any of the folowing forums; Prose, Poetry, Non-fiction, introduce yourself or writing discussions. By leaving critiques or joining in the writing discussions our members get to know you as a writer and your opinions on things. This alos allows you to get to know us throughour work, critiques and comments. I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## DeClarke

Yeah, I'm not a thread kind of guy so I'll slide in here. Sup, the name is DeClarke, in honor of my mother's maiden name 'Clarke'. I added 'De' to it because I think it makes it sound, in the words of Michael Scott from The Office: "french... classy." I'm a Scorpio and half alien, half lion, inhabiting this human form until my people return. They said they would return on my 26th birth year but they did not show up. 

I've tried sending messages but it seems their satellites are malfunctioning, So I am left on this earth, navigating it as best as I can. I have a condition described by the humans as hyperlexia. I can decode  and archive words at an extraordinary pace, but my comprehension lacks to some degree. It is not that I can not comprehend; I just tend to miss the pertinent details that others would normally get when they read a paragraph for the first time.

I have been described as unapproachable, due to my intimidating look but under the stoic visage, I am a rather relaxed, and soft person. What else? Oh yeah..


I write stories. (And I like the Georgia font. I wish there was a way to set it as my default font on this site)


----------



## jenthepen

Hi, DeClarke and welcome! Your people sound a bit like mine - they never show up when they're supposed to either. I'm glad you come in peace and I'm sure you'll fit right in here. We are are varied lot and enjoy the company of unusual minds. 

I'm looking forward to reading some of your work already - you need to write 10 posts and get full membership before you can do that though. 

If you want to write in Georgia font, you can choose it by clicking into the dialogue box and then clicking on the 'Go Advanced' box in the right-hand corner. This takes you to another window with all the usual Word controls plus the ability to preview your work before posting.

I hope to see you around the forums soon.

jen


----------



## NaiveBoy

Hi, I'm Albert but I've always seen myself as quite naive so that seemed fitting as a "writers name". 
Who am I? I'm someone that walks around with books in my backpack to write whenever I feel like it. I also thought that was enough to one day become an author. I used to proclaim to the world "I'm gonna write a book! It's gonna be a great book!...I just need something to write about first". But now a few years later and several cheesy poems richer I have finally started working on an actual book. 
I'm here to read, learn, and get inspired. So far it seems like I came to the right place. So yeah, that's me.


----------



## H.Brown

NaiveBoy said:


> Hi, I'm Albert but I've always seen myself as quite naive so that seemed fitting as a "writers name".
> Who am I? I'm someone that walks around with books in my backpack to write whenever I feel like it. I also thought that was enough to one day become an author. I used to proclaim to the world "I'm gonna write a book! It's gonna be a great book!...I just need something to write about first". But now a few years later and several cheesy poems richer I have finally started working on an actual book.
> I'm here to read, learn, and get inspired. So far it seems like I came to the right place. So yeah, that's me.



Hi Albert and welcome to wf, you will find a lot of likeminded people here, who I have found are always happy to help in anyway they can. To be able to share your creative work, poetry or prose, you must make ten valid posts. These are any posts made in prose, poetry and writing discussions. Why not leave a comment on another members work as your reading and learning. 

The best way to improve though I find, is through practice, when you have ade your ten posts, why not check out the Literary Manuovers fiction challenge that is run every month. I found that the monthly challenges helpped me improve by taking on the judges feedback. 


If you have any questions or need any advice then hit up a member of staff, you'll find us we are the ones with colourful names. 

I look forward to seeing you around the forums.


----------



## Trio the Punch

Hello, I haven't written anything in a long time, I'm hoping that having a place to get and give feedback will help me get back into it. I've enjoyed writing since I was young but I'm only really productive if I can find some sort of outside motivator. I don't know that I'll pursue writing professionally but I want to keep doing it and to improve on it. I'd kind of like to write comics at some point, so if anyone around does that or knows some stuff about it I'd love to hear whatever tips they have to offer. 

Alright, I don't know what else would be worth including here, so I'll just wrap it up.


----------



## Ken11

Hi, I'm Ken11. I'm hoping on having a good, creative fun around here  Cheers!


----------



## TuesdayEve

Hi Ken11,
Feel free to scope out the property. Lots of little 
neighborhoods to discover with variety and helpful 
willing neighbors. Welcome.


----------



## bartmcalister

Hi, My name is Todd Campbell. I have not written much since before kids back in college and a few years after. I found a friend that introduced me to this site. I hope I can grow in my writing and enjoy and find myself again


----------



## Firemajic

bartmcalister said:


> Hi, My name is Todd Campbell. I have not written much since before kids back in college and a few years after. I found a friend that introduced me to this site. I hope I can grow in my writing and enjoy and find myself again



:tickled_pink: Hello, bartmcalister....Welcome to WF  We have many opportunities to help you meet your goals and to keep you inspired... Please feel free to ask a Mentor for help, if you have any questions... My name is Julia, and I ssssssnap the whip in the fabulous poetry thread, hope to see you there...


----------



## Vincent Burris

Hi

I want to be a writer!  I have an English Degree and have always enjoyed writing but after University I got caught up in a job, started working 9-5 and abandoned writing altogether.  After some personal reflection, I realize now that I have wasted a lot of time and want to pursue writing as a career.  My problem; where do I start?  I find that I’m looking for the perfect story or idea and this has lead me to a blank page.  To be honest, I think I’m afraid to fail at becoming a writer as well, which has slowed me down.  Does anyone have any basic advice that can get me started in the right direction?


----------



## H.Brown

Hi Vincent and welcome to Wf, you will find we like to help when and where we can. Why not check out the writing discussions that are taking place or have taken place, you might find something to help you there. 

You said you are finding it hard to get back into writing, well once you make it past ten posts (any made in the prose, fiction, poetry or writing discussions forums) you would be able to try out the monthly Literary Manovers challenge, where you are given a writing prompt (a basic idea) and then you write a story around/involving said prompt. Even if you do not wish to enter the challenge try to write around a prompt may help spark your writing. Try and relax, creativity is always hard to acomplish when stressed. 

I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## NazirGomez98

Hello everyone ! I'm a hobbyist who loves writing just for the sake of writing. Despite not being an English or literature major (as a matter of fact not even a student at an university yet), I love expressing myself with stories. What fuels this passion even more is literature. Reading drama, poetry, romance and thrillers from the likes of authors like Stephen King are guaranteed to inspire almost anyone. The reason I started taking writing a bit more serious is due to the urge of publishing my first book. The topic of that book is far from fiction and would be a children science book. Due to my passion for science and the lack of science book written in my native language (I'm from Curaçao). Afterwards I plan on writing a horror story in English. More international than the previously mentioned book. Hence why I hope to meet like-minded people here to share funny, interesting and similar stories. I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## H.Brown

NazirGomez98 said:


> Hello everyone ! I'm a hobbyist who loves writing just for the sake of writing. Despite not being an English or literature major (as a matter of fact not even a student at an university yet), I love expressing myself with stories. What fuels this passion even more is literature. Reading drama, poetry, romance and thrillers from the likes of authors like Stephen King are guaranteed to inspire almost anyone. The reason I started taking writing a bit more serious is due to the urge of publishing my first book. The topic of that book is far from fiction and would be a children science book. Due to my passion for science and the lack of science book written in my native language (I'm from Curaçao). Afterwards I plan on writing a horror story in English. More international than the previously mentioned book. Hence why I hope to meet like-minded people here to share funny, interesting and similar stories. I look forward to meeting you all!



Hello and welcome Nazir, it sounds like you would fit right in the nonfiction forums, there you an share your work and see what response our member shave t your writing. But first you must become a full member of wf and to you do this by making ten valid posts around the forums. So why not head over to the nonfiction , fiction or even poetry forums and have aread of some of the work posted there and leave your thoughts about their work. A science book for children could be good, I hope it includes pictures as well as writing?

I hope you like it here with us and look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Due to my passion for science and the lack of science book written in my native language (I'm from Curaçao).



Is this a local language or Dutch ? (It was a Dutch possession, right?) Which of the sciences interests you? I am not too keen on children's books that try and mix up physics, chemistry, and biology, the scientific principle remains, but everything else is so different.


----------



## Zerotonin

Hello there.  I'm relatively new to writing forums, but have been writing for about eight years.  I'm 25 and, much to my chagrin, have no published works to speak of, but all good things come with time.  A fun fact about me, I suppose, is that I have a twin who is six minutes older than me.  He will never let me forget it.


----------



## PiP

Zerotonin said:


> Hello there.  I'm relatively new to writing forums, but have been writing for about eight years.  I'm 25 and, much to my chagrin, have no published works to speak of, but all good things come with time.  A fun fact about me, I suppose, is that I have a twin who is six minutes older than me.  He will never let me forget it.



Hi Zerotonin, and welcome to WF. I have twin boys and they were born 20 minutes apart... you are right. the eldest twin crows constantly that he is 20 minutes older. Are you an identical twin?


----------



## GreenSplat on the wall

Oy, mate! Hi! I'm pretty new here and I have been writing since I was five. I loved to read all me life so writing was easy! Love to meet all of ya! (Me Irish genes definitely took over this post!) :friendly_wink:


----------



## The wolf

I too am a mother who has wanted to write but has no time.


----------



## Nelson2017

Hi, never one this before but I am a single mom just kinda looking for a way of release to relax at the end of a long day. Looking forward to getting into writing again as I did a lot of it throughout school.


----------



## BoardKitty

Hi! I'm new here and brand new to writing. I spend all my free time reading, books are my passion but I've never enjoyed writing. A couple weeks ago I was visiting my parents and my mom had a box of books I wrote when I was little and it reminded me that I used to love writing books. I even wrote a whole novel in eighth grade that I then threw away because I was embarrassed by it. I decided to try writing again and I've found that when I'm not being forced to write something for school I actually love it. I've started by trying out a few writing prompts to see if I can even write anything entertaining.
My question is, where can I post some of the short stories I've written and get feedback and others opinions?
When I'm not reading or writing I'm a married mom of two and a Preschool teacher. I'm pretty much the stereotype. I love Starbucks, cats and cozy leggings. I also love Jesus and would love it if I could write some Christian fiction because most of what's out there is pretty bad. My favorite book genre is young adult dystopian. Im fascinated by the idea of our society crumbling and how different authors bring new societies alive.
I'm looking forward to being a member of this group!


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carylynnnichols

Hello to all. I am a male Cary.
I'm another new person here.
I have been writing quite a long time, with some small successes.
I write speculative fiction (over a dozen short stories and too many novels-in-progress).
I look forward to joining more fully in this writing community.


----------



## Thekherham

Hello there, Thekherham here. I was here quite a while ago, but now I'm back. I'm working on a science fiction novel that I've been working on for... a long time, but hopefully it will be done soon. I have this tendency to edit and edit and... because nothing ever satisfies me.


----------



## Caden_S

Well 'hello'.

I am a scientist and adrenalin junky (which explains that I write). Now three years gone with this 'hobby', started out with fantasy, one-and-a-half year ago I switched genres to contemporary military. Yeah I know it's a bit of a jump, which explains why it takes me so freaking long to learn. Currently about a third through the first part of my WIP, I'm writing in a format of short stories from different viewpoints that have an overarching plot and eventually will merge in the second part of my work into dual viewpoint of a more usually accepted novel-format. All of that is a headache, let me tell you. Still, I haven't lived before I started to write, so I'm totally cool with taking my time.

I'm not published (apart from scientific articles), I'm writing for the thrill and to challenge myself. What comes after, comes after. I can walk around the world, one step at a time. Just watch me 

That's it. See you around.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

carylynnnichols said:


> Hello to all. I am a male Cary.
> I'm another new person here.
> I have been writing quite a long time, with some small successes.
> I write speculative fiction (over a dozen short stories and too many novels-in-progress).
> I look forward to joining more fully in this writing community.



Greetings, male Cary! We're very glad to have you here. I like a bit of speculative fiction myself. Would you describe yourself as a sci-fi writer?



Thekherham said:


> Hello there, Thekherham here. I was here quite a while ago, but now I'm back. I'm working on a science fiction novel that I've been working on for... a long time, but hopefully it will be done soon. I have this tendency to edit and edit and... because nothing ever satisfies me.



Welcome back! Yes, however many times we go through and edit, there's always something that needs tweaking, isn't there? We do have an *Editing* forum which might be helpful to you in applying the finishing touch - will hope to see you there.



Caden_S said:


> Well 'hello'.
> 
> I am a scientist and adrenalin junky (which explains that I write). Now three years gone with this 'hobby', started out with fantasy, one-and-a-half year ago I switched genres to contemporary military. Yeah I know it's a bit of a jump, which explains why it takes me so freaking long to learn. Currently about a third through the first part of my WIP, I'm writing in a format of short stories from different viewpoints that have an overarching plot and eventually will merge in the second part of my work into dual viewpoint of a more usually accepted novel-format. All of that is a headache, let me tell you. Still, I haven't lived before I started to write, so I'm totally cool with taking my time.
> 
> I'm not published (apart from scientific articles), I'm writing for the thrill and to challenge myself. What comes after, comes after. I can walk around the world, one step at a time. Just watch me
> 
> That's it. See you around.



Welcome to the WF! I'd be terrified of writing a military story, as it would be so easy to get some details wrong and spoil the realism. it must take a lot of reasearch! I'd be interested to see a snippet or two of your story if you fancy posting it in our creative forums.

HJC


----------



## Harper J. Cole

GreenSplat on the wall said:


> Oy, mate! Hi! I'm pretty new here and I have been writing since I was five. I loved to read all me life so writing was easy! Love to meet all of ya! (Me Irish genes definitely took over this post!) :friendly_wink:



Welcome, GS! We don't get many new members from the Emerald Isle. Are you a ficiton writer, or someone who leans more towarsd the poetic side of things?



The wolf said:


> I too am a mother who has wanted to write but has no time.



It can be hard to find the time even for those of us who're single, let alone having to factor kids into the equation. I hope that we can inspire you to put pen to paper (or fingers to keyboard, perhaps!) Do you have a favourite genre?



Nelson2017 said:


> Hi, never one this before but I am a single mom just kinda looking for a way of release to relax at the end of a long day. Looking forward to getting into writing again as I did a lot of it throughout school.



I find that writing is one of those precious things that definitely gets better with age, as we gain more and more experiences to draw upon. I hope that you find your creative spark again with us!



BoardKitty said:


> Hi! I'm new here and brand new to writing. I spend all my free time reading, books are my passion but I've never enjoyed writing. A couple weeks ago I was visiting my parents and my mom had a box of books I wrote when I was little and it reminded me that I used to love writing books. I even wrote a whole novel in eighth grade that I then threw away because I was embarrassed by it. I decided to try writing again and I've found that when I'm not being forced to write something for school I actually love it. I've started by trying out a few writing prompts to see if I can even write anything entertaining.
> My question is, where can I post some of the short stories I've written and get feedback and others opinions?
> When I'm not reading or writing I'm a married mom of two and a Preschool teacher. I'm pretty much the stereotype. I love Starbucks, cats and cozy leggings. I also love Jesus and would love it if I could write some Christian fiction because most of what's out there is pretty bad. My favorite book genre is young adult dystopian. Im fascinated by the idea of our society crumbling and how different authors bring new societies alive.
> I'm looking forward to being a member of this group!



Hi there Kitty, I haven't read much religious writing but it  sounds like an interesting challenge. You'd be writing within an existing framework of ideas, which could be a support but maybe a restriction as well?

Our *Prose* section is the place to go to post your creative stories. If in doubt, use the General Fiction sub-forum. You just need to get up to 30 posts made on the board before you can start new threads. Commenting on others' work is a good way to do this - they can then comment on your work in return and everyone gains.

HJC


----------



## Kipski

Hello,


My name is Kip and I am an automation engineer. I would like to write at least one novel before I die. I am 30 years old, so hopefully there I have some time. I am a fan of sci-fi, crime and fantasy novels. Hopefully I have to opportunity to entertain some of you with my writing! 


Cheers,
Kipski


----------



## SueC

> My name is Kip and I am an automation engineer. I would like to write at least one novel before I die. I am 30 years old, so hopefully there I have some time. I am a fan of sci-fi, crime and fantasy novels. Hopefully I have to opportunity to entertain some of you with my writing!



Hi Kip. So glad to see you here. Yes, I would say you have tons of time to write and get better at it.   I look forward to reading your work. I have been on this site for about a year now, and have enjoyed every minute of it. I am retired, but the only thing that matters here is writing, working at writing, improving our writing, and have a whole lot of fun doing all of that. Welcome, Kip!


----------



## J_S

Hello everyone. I'm a freelance writer just starting out and I'm here for advice and feedback. My name is Jakayla.


----------



## meghanwithanH

Hello! I’m Meghan and I’m new here. I’ve been writing on and off since I was a kid, and now that I have a little time on my hands, I’ve picked it up again. I can’t wait to get to know everyone and read some of your work!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

J_S said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a freelance writer just starting out and I'm here for advice and feedback. My name is Jakayla.



Welcome! Freelancing sounds quite exciting. Have you had any pieces published yet?

HJC



meghanwithanH said:


> Hello! I’m Meghan and I’m new here. I’ve been writing on and off since I was a kid, and now that I have a little time on my hands, I’ve picked it up again. I can’t wait to get to know everyone and read some of your work!



Greeting, meghan! It's always exciting to get back to creating work after a long time away. Are you a fiction writer?

HJC


----------



## jenthepen

Hi, Jakayla and welcome. I was a freelance writer for about thirty years and never quite got over the thrill of those acceptance envelopes coming through the letterbox. I used to write stories and short humorous pieces for newspapers and magazines. What are you planning on writing?

This is a great place to find inspiration and ideas to keep you writing and there's a lot for any writer writer to learn. Take a good look around the forums and join in with the discussions and competitions - you'll begin to feel at home in no time.

Have fun and I look forward to seeing you around the forums very soon. 

Jen


----------



## jenthepen

Welcome, Meghan. :welcome: You'll enjoy the community here - it's full of friendly, creative people who are generous with their help and advice. It sounds to me as though you will bring lots of experience of writing to share. I look forward to seeing you around the place and reading some of your work before too long.

Jen


----------



## bothsamspub

I am the general manager of a small traditional multi-media publishing company, with standard distribution and off-set printing services, and I am an author, myself. I am hoping to give good advice, provide real opportunities to authors, and answer any questions about publishing, writing or the publishing industry. I also like to keep authors informed of open calls for submissions and information about legit companies they may want to work with, at some point, or what agreements and deals they may want to steer clear of. I often do pro bono contract reviews for authors and artists. I can give technical advice on cover layout and uploading e-book formats, and also, I welcome the chance to read and provide reviews, if your book is listed. I am a Good Reads author and my publishing company is a very active reviewer, as well. I hope I can be of help on this forum.


----------



## meghanwithanH

Harper J. Cole said:


> Greeting, meghan! It's always exciting to get back to creating work after a long time away. Are you a fiction writer?
> 
> HJC



Thank you! Yes, I’m writing fiction these days but would love to write a memoir. I read memoirs almost exclusively. What about you?


----------



## meghanwithanH

jenthepen said:


> Welcome, Meghan. :welcome: You'll enjoy the community here - it's full of friendly, creative people who are generous with their help and advice. It sounds to me as though you will bring lots of experience of writing to share. I look forward to seeing you around the place and reading some of your work before too long.
> 
> Jen



Thanks, Jen! I look forward to it as well. What do you write?


----------



## jenthepen

These days I write poetry but I used to write a lot of humour and flash fiction. I still churn out the occasional story for the competitions here but poetry takes up most of my time.


----------



## meghanwithanH

jenthepen said:


> These days I write poetry but I used to write a lot of humour and flash fiction. I still churn out the occasional story for the competitions here but poetry takes up most of my time.



I can’t wait to read some of it!


----------



## Miss_Spitz

Hello, my name is Hannah and writing is the reason I wake up in the morning. I have been writing for as long as I can remember. Writing has helped me cope and understand who I am (even if I had to write a few angsty poems that I would rather never see the light of day). I'm not 100% sure how this works so please bear with me as I navigate my way through this new world. I'm not very good at introductions so I'm sorry if this is boring. 
Goodbye for now.


----------



## W.Goepner

Miss_Spitz said:


> Hello, my name is Hannah and writing is the reason I wake up in the morning. I have been writing for as long as I can remember. Writing has helped me cope and understand who I am (even if I had to write a few angsty poems that I would rather never see the light of day). I'm not 100% sure how this works so please bear with me as I navigate my way through this new world. I'm not very good at introductions so I'm sorry if this is boring.
> Goodbye for now.


Hey Hannah. Navigation of the forums is not too tricky. At the top of the page is tabs of course. The home tab open the forum lay out of rooms and venues. if you manage to find the one for workshops. in there you should be able to read and post comments on other people's works. I found it the easiest way to get my 10 posts in and thus able to submit my own works. (which I have been neglecting for personal reasons) But Hey you can give it a try and hopefully get your own writing on the wall soon.
Good luck and well met.


----------



## aj47

Miss_Spitz said:


> Hello, my name is Hannah and writing is the reason I wake up in the morning. I have been writing for as long as I can remember. Writing has helped me cope and understand who I am (even if I had to write a few angsty poems that I would rather never see the light of day). I'm not 100% sure how this works so please bear with me as I navigate my way through this new world. I'm not very good at introductions so I'm sorry if this is boring.
> Goodbye for now.



Hi Hannah, welcome.  You'll get better with practice. We're a community so you participate by doing what you're doing, being friendly.  Another thing you can do is go into the writing sections and leave feedback on other folks' work ... we all appreciate another perspective.  Once you've been around awhile, your name will turn green (a sign of growth) and you'll be able to post your work for feedback, too.  Again, welcome.


----------



## Miss_Spitz

Thank you for the feedback! I really look forward to bettering myself as a writer and reading the works of others!


----------



## aj47

Miss_Spitz said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I really look forward to bettering myself as a writer and reading the works of others!



Actually, giving feedback helps you grow, too. (Don't tell anyone I told you.)  It grows your critical eye. If you can see the good and bad in other pieces, you can better learn to see them in your own work. It's easier in someone else's to start with because you come to it without context or assumptions. With your own work, you know what you intend, so you read that right in, when it may not really be there.

Explore the various parts of this site...there's a lot to see, but you have plenty of time to get to know your way around.


----------



## actualnovice

Hi, this is my first post,  I'm totally new to writing.  I've worked in an office for 25 years and have always wanted to do something in journalism or writing to make money. I don't have a degree, I've passed a fairly simple CPD course, I would appreciate advice on the best affordable qualifications to help me get into the industry efficiently.


----------



## PiP

Hi actualnovice and welcome to WF. If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## rosinthebeau

Hi there! My name is Dan, this place was recommended to me by a friend. It looks like a great environment to write in, and I’m looking forward to finding my place in this community


----------



## New Konoiche

Hi!

Just joined today and am looking forward to meeting everyone! I am a certified middle/high school teacher (though currently just a sub!) and want to get into the YA market as well as screenwriting. 

I have been writing in some form or another about the same characters/world since high school. It's about female super heroes/adult "Magical Girls" in a world that is almost exactly like our own, except that some people, including our heroines, have "brain differences" that cause super powers.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

rosinthebeau said:


> Hi there! My name is Dan, this place was recommended to me by a friend. It looks like a great environment to write in, and I’m looking forward to finding my place in this community



Welcome Dan! I'm sure that your friend's recommendation will prove an apt one! Is there a particular area that you like to write in?

HJC



New Konoiche said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just joined today and am looking forward to meeting everyone! I am a certified middle/high school teacher (though currently just a sub!) and want to get into the YA market as well as screenwriting.
> 
> I have been writing in some form or another about the same characters/world since high school. It's about female super heroes/adult "Magical Girls" in a world that is almost exactly like our own, except that some people, including our heroines, have "brain differences" that cause super powers.



Welcome, welcome! That sounds like a solid premise for YA fiction. Do you have the first few adventures written already?

HJC


----------



## New Konoiche

Hi Harper! Thanks for the warm welcome! 

I do! It's kind of complicated, though, heh. I have the original novel from when I was in high school (and looking back on it, wow was that ever a work in process!) and I also have a screenplay of the pilot episode (plus a basic plan for the series over all - as I think it will work best as a TV show). But on the side, I am also working on a YA novel about the daughters of the original team and I do have about five chapters of that written.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Excellent - feel free to post a bit of it here for feedback! 8)

HJC


----------



## rosinthebeau

Harper J. Cole said:


> Welcome Dan! I'm sure that your friend's recommendation will prove an apt one! Is there a particular area that you like to write in?
> 
> HJC



Thanks for the warm welcome  Truth be told, I’m still figuring out which areas I like - I’m interested in learning to write science fiction (the current competition about The Last Day On Earth was what piqued my curiosity) but it’s not something I’ve done much of.


----------



## Olly Buckle

rosinthebeau said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome  Truth be told, I’m still figuring out which areas I like - I’m interested in learning to write science fiction (the current competition about The Last Day On Earth was what piqued my curiosity) but it’s not something I’ve done much of.


Hi Dan, I have recently been reading Neil Gaiman, The view from the cheap seats, which is mostly a book about writing and writers, and it has got me thinking about sf a bit as well. He talks about romance novels being basically retelling of fairy tales and the structure of various kinds of genre, but says sf is different because the engine driving it is not reiteration of a known truth, or even the question 'What if...' or desire 'If only ...', but 'If there was really a...', and then goes on to explore what that might mean, and how it would work; it has me thinking.

BTW, love the name, puns are so very appealing


----------



## Solus

Well, how do I begin...? I am a beginner writer, with no formal training in the field except for what they teach you in school. I've been getting into writing recently but found that I needed some outside perspective, especially since the only people willing to read what I write is from my own family, so that would be my main reason for joining this community. I write almost exclusively medieval fantasy, however, at times, I entertain other ideas. I guess I should also add that I am like a fish out of water when it comes to forums in general, and have never been active in one before. I can barely navigate through the pages, let alone find what I'm looking for.


But, with that awkward beginning out of the way, let's dive into the other reason I found joining this community appealing. The discussion of ideas. Now, as I wrote above I am absolutely horrendous at navigating through the forum, so suggestion on where to find threads that discuss interesting ideas would be appreciated. But nonetheless, I've found interesting topics despite this, and while browsing as a guest I've generally had a good time. Especially the ideas of how to create hard magic-systems that I've seen have been interesting and is one of the things I very much like to discuss. 


So for more experienced members I have a few questions and would be be glad if anyone wanted to answer them.

Firstly, is there any specific thread for medieval fantasy?


Secondly, if there is not a special thread for medieval fantasy, is there any thread regarding magic in literature? (if both exist separately from one another I would be glad to find both)


If I would like to post a story that I've written, should I post it in a thread, or create a new one? (I might have misunderstood the usage of posts and threads, so this question will maybe seem absurd)


Lastly, is there anything I should know about this website? (Tips, codes of conduct[that are not specified in the rules], etc. etc.)


----------



## JustRob

*Hi Solus.* First things first. We mentors named in purple provide guidance on where to find things in the forums, so we're the ones to ask. There's a list of us HERE but it probably isn't up to date as we come and go. You'll spot which of us is currently active by browsing through the recent threads anyway and you can send any of us a private message with any questions that you may have. To send a private message click on the mentor's name on the left of a post and pick "Private message", by the way. That's an immediate lifeline thrown out for you anyway.

By medieval fantasy I guess that you mean "swords and sorcery" fantasy genre writing rather than seriously accurate period history stuff, but please correct me if I'm wrong. I actually have a copy of "Religion and the Decline of Magic" by Keith Thomas, which I have only partly read as it is pretty heavy reading on the real place of magic in our culture. For examples of the fantasy side look in the Fantasy Sci-Fi and Horror forum, bearing in mind that one man's magic is another man's science, as they say. However, I'm not sure which forums are currently visible to you as a new member, so you may not have access to some of the ones that I am thinking about and we need to tackle the basics of membership first.

Some forums are only visible to full members and you need to clock up 30 posts to be upgraded to that status, so to do that join in on existing threads in the forums that you can see and post your own comments on them there. By the time you have posted 30 we'll be certain that you have settled in to our community and can be given access to the wider range of forums. Some of the more trivial just for fun forums don't count but post to them anyway if you like just to get to know us.

First earn your spurs as a full member and then you can post your own work for comments as a new thread in the appropriate forum, so you should start out by commenting on the work that we have already posted. Don't have any qualms about doing that as writers need to know how all readers perceive their work and we are all accomplished readers even if we are perhaps only novice writers. I only rate myself as a novice but here I am explaining things to you, so that's the kind of people we are here.

So far as knowing how to behave, well if you've read the rules you should have a fair idea and if you go astray you'll just get a polite remark from a moderator to start with and there'll be little harm done, so don't worry too much. The key thing about this site is that there'll always be somebody reading what you write, so you are likely to get a reaction to anything that you do pretty quickly. Bear in mind that this is an international site though and at any time many of us are asleep while the others may just behave like they are.


----------



## Solus

Indeed, you are correct when you say sword and sorcery. I guess I should use that term instead, since it's much more descriptive of what I'm writing about. The problem of romanticisation aside, I am much more of a dreamer than a historian. I'll also remember to check out the forum you recommended, it looks intriguing.

I thank you for responding to my questions, Rob

Until next time


----------



## JustRob

Solus said:


> Indeed, you are correct when you say sword and sorcery. I guess I should use that term instead, since it's much more descriptive of what I'm writing about. The problem of romanticisation aside, I am much more of a dreamer than a historian.



That's a shame as my angel wife, whom I normally simply refer to as "my angel", is a beta reader here and she really likes medieval stories such as the Cadfael Chronicles by Ellis Peters but, as you say, one has to be well versed in medieval history to be convincing to a seasoned reader of such books like her. One would hope that even in the swords and sorcery genre writers would make a decent effort to adopt medieval terminology rather than their own fantasy vocabulary, but maybe that's too much to ask. 

I am probably doing writers of the genre an injustice though as they do seem to tackle the terminology pretty seriously, at least on the swords and armour side if not the sorcery. Maybe for the latter that book "Religion and the Decline of Magic" might actually be useful. Opening it at random in true mystical style I read "Other techniques included burning or burying an animal alive to help the sick party recover, dipping him in south-flowing water, dragging him through trees or bushes and touching him with a special staff." Hmm, we seem to have strayed into Dennis Wheatley country there. Do you fancy writing stories on the occult perhaps?


----------



## TuesdayEve

Dear Solus,
This was my first forum too and not being paticularly
tech savy(to this day), the WF can be overwhelming as
there’s alot going on... but don’t get discouraged just 
take your time, browse at your leisure and get 
comfortable....we have no pressure here and lots of 
patience. Welcome.


----------



## bdcharles

Solus said:


> Firstly, is there any specific thread for medieval fantasy?
> 
> 
> Secondly, if there is not a special thread for medieval fantasy, is there any thread regarding magic in literature? (if both exist separately from one another I would be glad to find both)
> 
> 
> If I would like to post a story that I've written, should I post it in a thread, or create a new one? (I might have misunderstood the usage of posts and threads, so this question will maybe seem absurd)
> 
> 
> Lastly, is there anything I should know about this website? (Tips, codes of conduct[that are not specified in the rules], etc. etc.)



1) Not sure but as JustRob pointed out, there's one or two subforums for SFF. Just put it there. I'll read it - I quite like that genre.

2) Magic in literature thread? Possibly. Might be quite old though. You can always start a new one.

3) Create a new thread. Be aware though that if you post it in a forum that is visible to non-members (unlike the "workshop" threads which typically need to be logged in to view) then it will be considered "published".

4) Uhh - code of conduct? Common decency stuff really. Reciprocate with feedback of your own when you can, politeness wins the day, send cakes and fine wines to the mentors, that sort of thing


----------



## TuesdayEve

Hey Solus, 
I didn’t know what a thread was...I didn’t know any
forum, computer or poetry terminology, doesn’t get 
much more naive than that...so if you have any 
questions feel free to PM( private message) me and 
if I can’t ansewer it, someone can, we’ll figure it out.


----------



## W.Goepner

I still think the heads of the forums should, make a guide thread or make sure the new people know about it if one exists.

So to those of you that are new and need a bit of a guideline, here is what I found works.

At the top of the page is the path to here, beginning with the little house on the left and showing the links to here, all the > and such. Well the little house of course is the home button and from there you can scroll for the different genres and forum areas. I found that the workshops are a very good place to get your required posts necessary to get you to full membership status. Some of the forum areas are not available until you make full membership status, so you may not be able to post your comments there. Search around, be a lurker for a bit if that is what will make you comfortable. Remember we like to write and read all the same. 

Welcome and good writing.

PS, even though I am a veteran in the forums I am just another member as you will soon be.


----------



## Solus

The occult might be interesting as a concept and how it is able to be integrated into stories but to be honest, I don't really have much a passion for it. I do however fancy it for the ideas that it inspires, and the general feel it invokes. Cthulhu and the likes make excellent inspiration for malevolent forces, although I'm not sure you could call it occult. A better example would probably be the pentagram, as an access point to the underworld (or something like that). 

If I would like to write medieval fantasy I would probably have to do a lot of reading and research, because I have a feeling that my knowledge of medieval history is a bit lacklustre. Maybe someday, but right now I have not even finished my first serious story, so I'm more focused on that. Who would have known that you need to be able to write a good story for all story elements (and worldbuilding) to matter?

Sorry for the late reply, by the way, I've been away for a while
(JustRob)


----------



## Solus

I'd have to rack up thirty posts first to start a new thread, but I appreciate the help. 

If you want I can notify you when I post the story  (absolutely no self-promotion)
(bdcharles)


----------



## Solus

I'll make do, but thank you anyways (TuesdayEve)


----------



## Solus

I will definitely check out the workshops W.Goepner, thank you for the recommendation


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Hi there, Solus. :hi:

You can save yourself time by using the multi-quote function. To do this, click on the icon showing *"+* in the bottom right-hand corner for each of the posts you are quoting, except for the last one. For the last one, click *"Reply with quote*. Then you can respond to as many people as you want in a single post.

I look forward to seeing your work here. 8)

HJC


----------



## Solus

Harper J. Cole said:


> You can save yourself time by using the multi-quote function. To do this, click on the icon showing *"+* in the bottom right-hand corner for each of the posts you are quoting, except for the last one. For the last one, click *"Reply with quote*. Then you can respond to as many people as you want in a single post.HJC



That is really helpful actually, thank you. As said I am new to the whole forum thing, but every day is a good day to learn something new. I look forward to finding my place in this community


----------



## clark

I've been a Mentor "for awhile" and do not know if I should be introducing myself or not. . .but I've been going one-way against the one-way arrows all my adult life, so might as well carry on here.

I retired in 2003 from a dubious career as a dubious academic in BC universities and, latterly, the BC Institute of Technology, Canada's second-largest Polytechnic University, where I was Administrative Head of the Communication Dept.  My department members eagerly elected me year after year, just because I was sucker enuff to do the job.  Business and technical writing is just slightly below watching paint dry on the Boredom Scale . . .I'm embarrassed to say I got quite good at it.

Full background?  After finishing high school in the Dark Ages, I worked in a bank (got fired) and the oilfields (got muscles), then joined the RCAF where I learned to my delight and the armed forces' annoyance that I had severe problems with Authority.  But we both got through it and when I decided not to sign on for another hitch I was eagerly discharged.  I did learn to polish boots, make a bed, and stand up straight. I was an aerial photographer, so I take good pictures.  But only from tall stepladders.

Then university, an honours degree in literature, four years of grad school at U of Oregon and UBC [PhD interrupted by the Nastiest Divorce in Canadian History.  Never did finish the damned thing.  You figure out the referent for 'thing'], then teaching at the brand-new Simon Fraser U and U of Victoria (prison programme), then BCIT, my final gig.

For the past ten years I've been writing my own shit, at long last.  I discovered poetry sites on the net about ten years ago, and after some motor-revving on Hubpages, LinkedIn, YUKU, and a couple of others, settled on Writing Forums, hands-down the most eclectic and supportive writing host on the net.  Love this place.

My poetry has been published in journals and anthologies in Canada, the US, the UK, Germany, and India.  If you're feeling masochistic, you can read some of my earlier stuff at http://hubpages.moonfroth.com, and you'll find more current stuff sprinkled here and there in LinkedIn, but mostly right here in the Poetry Workshop and Metaphor 3. I'm also the Manager for a relatively new WF Group called _Fine-Tuning Your Poem for Publication_, which I am currently overhauling.  I enjoy critiquing and working with 'new' poets and don't hesitate to 'nudge' those of our fellow poets who need one from time to time.

I consider Robert Creeley's remark--_Form Is Never More Than An Extension Of Content--_a great Truth applicable to all poetry, but especially in our era where Forms from the traditional sonnet to free verse, spoken word, rap, hip-hop, performance and ?? are all swimming in the same stew trying to adjust the seasoning to taste.  Most of us re-invent form with every poem we write.  Hard work.  That's why forums like this one are so valuable.  Enuff, enuff. . . . . . .


----------



## Darren White

Nice to meet you, Clark


----------



## clark

Darren -- smart ass!


----------



## LARivers

*Nice to meet you*

After years of writing curriculum and non-fiction, I’m ready to finally finish writing all those half finished tales sitting in various digital storage. 

I’m here to expand, learn and grow with other creative people, wordsmiths and storytellers. 

I choose to avoid dystopian themes since “bad guys” in real life tend to use them as how to manuals. I prefer to pen stories of innovative and self actualizing themes, with enough action to keep them interesting. 

Looking forward to getting to know you and your writing here.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

:hi:

Welcome, LARivers! I prefer stories with a brighter outlook as well ... I look forward to seeing your work.

HJC


----------



## Chell

*Good morning,*

I am new here, and new at this writing idea.
I have been told, numerous times, I should write books. I just never took the notion seriously, until now.  
I desire passion and that is what I would love to write about. 

Romance with a bit eroticism thrown in. I want what I write to feel real and plausible. Having a story with depth, a multifaceted design throughout the pages.

I just dont know how or where to begin. Which brings me here, in hopes of learning and growing my confidence in doing this.
Thank you all,
~Chell

*I am also not that tech savvy, so please bear with me as I learn the ropes here. Another note, I'm a horrible speller, and not that great at grammar. Please forgive me my mistakes.


----------



## H.Brown

Chell said:


> I am new here, and new at this writing idea.
> I have been told, numerous times, I should write books. I just never took the notion seriously, until now.
> I desire passion and that is what I would love to write about.
> 
> Romance with a bit eroticism thrown in. I want what I write to feel real and plausible. Having a story with depth, a multifaceted design throughout the pages.
> 
> I just dont know how or where to begin. Which brings me here, in hopes of learning and growing my confidence in doing this.
> Thank you all,
> ~Chell
> 
> *I am also not that tech savvy, so please bear with me as I learn the ropes here. Another note, I'm a horrible speller, and not that great at grammar. Please forgive me my mistakes.



Hello and welcome to wf Chell, writing can be a very fulfilling profession and hobby. I am sure you will find many tips around wf in the writing discussions forum where are members discuss many different writing topics maybe some of those will prove useful. Don't worry about not tech savvy I wasn't either when I first joined and take all the time you want exploring before you jump in. 

Now the nitty gritty, if you haven't already take a look at the rules. And before you can post any creative work you will need to become a full member by making it past your first 30 posts...this may sound daunting but trust me once you get critiquing and join in with the different discussion you will soon make the required posts.

I hope you like it here and I look forward to one day reading some of your stories.


----------



## ChloeRose

Hello friends, In introducing myself I'm reticent to label or pigeonhole myself as that will create a prism by which everything I write will be viewed. Most especially by myself. Rather it be a kaleidoscope. With each new turn a reflection of multifaceted colors falling and tumbling, expressing the ever-changing human existence not defined by simplistic, momentary, outward definitions.  

Like so many of you here, I write because I have to. It puts the air in my lungs. As for myself, I'm not here to get published, and not necessarily for feed back, but to share in our love of the written word. This is the time in my life, I'll say simply that, when I do what I love for the sheer pleasure of it. I'm so pleased to have this forum for that reason. Whatever I'm able to create will have to speak for itself. Regardless of it's many flaws it will an expression of me, reflected back by you, which is what I have to give, and so look forward to that.


----------



## bdcharles

ChloeRose said:


> This is the time in my life, I'll say simply that, when I do what I love for the sheer pleasure of it.



Very quotable words.

Oh, welcome by the way


----------



## TuesdayEve

Hello ChloeRose,
Writing because you have to... many will agree. It 
sounds like you have imagination and a generous spirit. 
Welcome. Please read the Rules as there’s some good
stuff in there and take note, there’s a thirty post requisite.

If you become a Friend ofWF for $3, you can bypass this
rule, however thirty post will fly by if you participate in
discussions and comment on others work. Either way, 
glad your here.


----------



## Arachne

Hi and welcome to you both, it's great to have you here and I'm looking forward to finding out what your current projects are. 

"I want what I write to feel real and plausible. Having a story with depth, a multifaceted design throughout the pages." 

This is my main concern, Chell, so I know where you're coming from. I also think it's the hardest thing to achieve in fiction, my worst fear is that my writing is cheesy and/or unreal and this worries me most days!


----------



## ChloeRose

Thanks so much for the kind words. The 30 post requisite resembles a rite of passage, a challenge, which seems apt for a writing forum. I'm looking forward to the friendships and the inspiration. It's so much like a forum I'd used to belong to long ago, but for very different reasons. Finding your place, even online, takes persistence. Well-worth while when it happens for us.


----------



## ChloeRose

Thank you for the welcome and encouragement. No longer suffering the angst, or the pleasures, of younger days has enabled me to take the long view now. Even with lessening eyesight. A fair trade off I'd say, as I feel fortunate to have the opportunity for such reflections.


----------



## PuzzleBlue

Hi 

I have written a bit for the stage and had a minor book of poems published
at the moment the only thing i'm writing is another love-rap with environmental issues.
(my second) for my husband as a present
i write very personally
i don't think my imagination is too great but i explain things really well


----------



## Darren White

Welcome PuzzleBlue, from another poet 
If you say you write for stage, do you mean for example slam, or spoken word, or rap, or do you mean a script?


----------



## PuzzleBlue

Hi,
scripts 
monologues
unperfected stuff really - i don't think i am brainy enough to be critical

Had some luck and some recognition but i gave up a year or two ago after my full length play i'd spent 5 yrs on fell through in early production. (!)

THAT was tough



are you published? semi published? "only" a poet?  
What do you do?


----------



## Darren White

I have one poetry book published, and a few poems in magazines here and there, yes


----------



## PuzzleBlue

I have not tried to get published in a magazine, 

that sounds awesome.

what magazines are out there ?
I would consider putting stuff forward...

my raps are not meant to be in the public domaine but it would even be cool to do further ones...
so far i come up with 1 a year.... not very commercial...

doesn't quite make me a musician


----------



## PuzzleBlue

a publication, like for profit?

sorry to ask you to draw lines


----------



## Darren White

There is a Publishing section on this forum, in it you will find a whole lot of very useful information. On publishing, self-publishing, and also about magazines and more.

As for sending in material for profit, I've never earned a penny from that  I HAVE to write, it is an urge I cannot resist, but becoming rich? It hasn't happened to me yet 

 Some have earned a prize in a challenge from a magazine, and from time to time WF too has a challenge where you can earn some real money.

To be honest, I don't think anyone here is able to live from writing alone.


----------



## clark

Darren -- surely you jest, dear boy!  My Swiss bank account, ample cash on hand, yacht, villa in the south of France, apartments in London, Vancouver, New York, and Rio (where I keep my modest fleet of German and Italian cars) are ample testimony to the profitability of my career in . . .cyber theft.  I never made a fuckin' nickel from writing poetry.  Oh! I lie! I got first-prize in two poetry contests--$50 from one and a whopping $100 from the other.

Puzzleblue -- welcome, by the by -- no, ah'm afeared ya'll are doomed to disillusionment if you're looking for profit from poetry.  Or fiction, for that matter.  You certainly CAN make money from a great novel.  As Darren says, most of us are here because we love writing, and I would add are obsessive, or certifiably insane ( we are a little worried about Darren. . . .).


----------



## TuesdayEve

Hello PuzzleBlue,
Welcome to our little corner of the Universe.
Browse around and check out the poetry threads and
workshops, blogs and game rooms just for fun or for
distraction. Please read the rules, there aren’t many 
and also be aware there’s a thirty post requirement 
before posting your own work. And you already have 
nine! Go for it! Glad to have a new poet on board. 
If you’d like to bypass the thirty post rule
there’s a loophole...become a Friend ofWF. Either way
welcome.


----------



## meteormeg

Hi! My name is Meghan. I write primarily fantasy fiction, but I also write non-fiction in the realm of spirituality and health. Currently I'm working on a couple projects that I hope to extend and refine. I joined so that I can share and get feedback on some of my writing, and also to help and give feedback to others!
~Bless~


----------



## Hill.T.Manner

meteormeg said:


> Hi! My name is Meghan. I write primarily fantasy fiction, but I also write non-fiction in the realm of spirituality and health. Currently I'm working on a couple projects that I hope to extend and refine. I joined so that I can share and get feedback on some of my writing, and also to help and give feedback to others!
> ~Bless~



Welcome Meg! Have a poke around, enjoy the fellowship. A lot of good people here and a lot of experience!


----------



## TuesdayEve

Hello Meg, 
You probably read my post above yours regarding 
the Rules and thirty posts so I'll just  say welcome 
and suggest browsing around, get comfortable, make 
new friends. Try a visit to The Living Areas, That's Life 
might interest you. See you around and again welcome.


----------



## Someguyorwhateverwhocares

Some guy
Writing for fun
Currently writing medieval fantasy with gods and magic
Writing as a weekly chapter blog

Hey


----------



## Olly Buckle

I just spotted you around the forum, good to see you exploring and contributing, as I said there, 'Welcome to the forum'.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Hey Guy,
We care! Happy you’re here! There are many within 
the forum with shared interests so check out the 
various nooks and crannies as there is much to see.
Please read the Rules. They are few but important.
Also, there’s a thirty post rule before adding your
own work. Comments and opinions of others work will
gain the requisite..... it goes by fast. If you would like
to bypass this little rule, you may become a Friend ofWF
for a pittance. Whatever you choose, glad you found 
us and let the journey begin.


----------



## Someguyorwhateverwhocares

Thanks all, looking forward to it.


----------



## Engidu

Just a guy who has too many ideas and misspelled Enkidu.

I'm sticking with the name anyway ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.


----------



## PiP

Welcome En. don't worry, we have a member whose name is shedpog instead of shepdog...  

Are you a poet, fiction writer or...?


----------



## Echo

Heya! I like creative writing in general, so I thought this might be a good place to read some stories and poems. I don't have a lot to say, which makes writing a bit of a struggle sometimes, but I enjoy it when I do manage to find something interesting to write about. Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## bdcharles

Echo said:


> Heya! I like creative writing in general, so I thought this might be a good place to read some stories and poems. I don't have a lot to say, which makes writing a bit of a struggle sometimes, but I enjoy it when I do manage to find something interesting to write about. Looking forward to getting to know you all.



Hi and welcome. You have the same name as my protagonist!! Anyway if short stories are your thing, feel free to drop by the Literary Maneuvers competition, which has just kicked off for December.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Echo! Welcome to WF! 

She says, resisting the urge to make a cheap joke...joke...joke...


----------



## TuesdayEve

Hello Echo,
As above, welcome to WF. Have fun exploring the
many nooks and crannies and also please read the 
rules as there is a 10 post requirement before posting 
your own work. Please feel free join in the many
discussions and Visual Art and Poetry sections. If you 
are a beginner or novice poet, check out Poetry Hill, 
designed with encouragement for new poets.


----------



## postisms

Hey everybody.

I'm new here (in case you didn't know). Just trying to find other inspirations for writing. I've been looking for something like this. I like to write narratives. I also dabble in writing about certain topics. Mostly realistic fiction for writing longer things. Was hoping I could get some guidance. Looking forward to reading some of the work on here!


----------



## TuesdayEve

Welcome postisms, 
There are others here who share your interests and
are willing to share their knowledge. Feel free to ask 
questions and also please read the rules. They are few
but important. There is a 10 post requisite before 
adding your own work but you will see they pass fast.
Explore, enjoy and have fun.


----------



## Zakira_Xai_Salem

Hi, I'm Zaki, 
I've been writing on and off for the past 14 years, seeing only complete first drafts in the most recent 6 years. I'm based a stone's throw from London UK, and write mostly Fantasy with some dabbles into SciFi and Horror. 
Currently, I am doing major rewrites of my first drafts to make them more coherent, and ensure they are in the right voice (they are, after all, a series) 

I look forward to spending time on here!


----------



## Arachne

Hi Postisms and Zakira

Nice to have you both here 

Arachne


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Zakira_Xai_Salem said:


> Hi, I'm Zaki,
> I've been writing on and off for the past 14 years, seeing only complete first drafts in the most recent 6 years. I'm based a stone's throw from London UK, and write mostly Fantasy with some dabbles into SciFi and Horror.
> Currently, I am doing major rewrites of my first drafts to make them more coherent, and ensure they are in the right voice (they are, after all, a series)
> 
> I look forward to spending time on here!



Hi Zaki :hi:

Looks like you write in some of my favourite genres - I'll hope to see some snippets of your work in our forum.

HJC


----------



## TuesdayEve

Hi Zaki,
You are not alone. There are many from the UK here
at WF as well as writers at different stages working 
on their books. Please read the rules. You’ll notice 
there’s a 10 post minimum before posting your own
 work, but it goes by quickly. Join in discussions and 
travel the forum and you’ll find there’s always something
to comment on....welcome.


----------



## shirphillips91

Hi, my name is Shirley, I am just a dreammer:cheerful:


----------



## Olly Buckle

You will need to be a writer as well on this forum, Shirley  

Welcome to the forum, what do you dream of writing?


----------



## Megan Pearson

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking for a forum to chat with fellow writers about story and craft. I am a novelist and am private about my work, but find that after 4 years of fulltime work and grad school combined, I seem to have lost my voice. Would like to find others who have reclaimed their voice after a prolonged absence from the creative writing habit.

Thanks!


----------



## TuesdayEve

Hi Shirley,
Dream on....maybe read on too. There’s lots to 
discover here at WF so feel free to browse around.
If you decide to submit some of your own work, there
is a 10 post requirement before doing so... but 10 goes 
by fast. Please read the rules, they are few but 
important..
Beta readers are always welcome if you are interested.
Feel free to PM me with any questions. Welcome.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Hi Megan,
You are not alone. Others here had similar experiences 
and are willing to share their views. Most are generous 
with their time and effort to help where needed.
As I mentioned to Shirley just above, please read the 
rules and be aware of the 10 post requirement before 
posting your own work....welcome and have fun.


----------



## Megan Pearson

Thanks, TuesdayEve!


----------



## bdcharles

Hi Megan, and welcome. If you want to try out your writing skills on others, check out our monthly writing contest, Literary Maneuvers, and see how you do  (you might need to make 10 posts elsewhere before entering though...)


----------



## Guard Dog

Meg's already through the 10 posts, so she's good to go.



G.D.


----------



## JohnnyBacon

Hello all,

Not much to say. Just a guy trying to make time to write and stink less. Single dad with two jobs and very little time. Still struggling at times with spats of loneliness after my divorce last year. Pushes me to waste the small segments of time I have not working or spending time with my young child by doing online social nonsense instead of being productive. Making small steps to remedy this.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Making small steps to remedy this.


Awareness is a good, not so small, first step. I still find being a dad helps me be positive and creative. Mind, this is a large and varied site, you can be serious and creative or procrastinate and socialise  Welcome to the site, Johnny.


----------



## Arachne

JohnnyBacon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Not much to say. Just a guy trying to make time to write and stink less. Single dad with two jobs and very little time. Still struggling at times with spats of loneliness after my divorce last year. Pushes me to waste the small segments of time I have not working or spending time with my young child by doing online social nonsense instead of being productive. Making small steps to remedy this.




Welcome to the forum, Johnny. Sounds like you have a very full life going on there so it's impressive that you want to make the tiny bit of spare time you have productive, good for you. 

You probably have a lot of experience to base your writing on. What kind of writing/reading do you like? Are you working on anything at the moment?

Arachne


----------



## iinadia

Hello, my name is Nadia Giordana. I'm pleased to be here at the forum.


----------



## Smith

iinadia said:


> Hello, my name is Nadia Giordana. I'm pleased to be here at the forum.



That's a pretty name.

Hope you enjoy your time here and stick around for the long haul.


----------



## DRK

Hello! Just joined. Don't even have my profile set up yet. In fact, my avatar and profile permissions are not even active, for some reason, but I will get to that later. Recently retired and always interested in writing. Made a go at freelancing and made some money, but nothing to fully sustain myself. I also lost interest in it, as I found out that I prefer to write my own stuff. I'm trying to complete an ebook I've been working on for the last few years about how to pay for government without taxes. I joined this site to be around other folks that like to write and so I can have someone I can ask questions to. I posted one, already, about soliciting for stories. Hope everyone has a great day and it's nice to meet you!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi, welcome to the site, when you get past ten posts (I think it is now) you will find things open up more. Enjoy exploring the site, there is all sorts here, serious stuff about writing, and not so serious games and social areas for associating with writers, in fact it can get a bit distracting from the actual business of writing if you let it, hope you enjoy yourself, and hope to see you around the site, Olly.


----------



## Tim

Hi everyone.


  Two months ago I started writing a novel. I'm up to 45,000 words and there may be a sentence or two worth keeping. I've never written anything before and I'm not well educated. I'm good with my hands and terrible with a pen. I'm typing right now using four fingers.


  It's a lot harder than I thought it would be. I seem to have times when it works easily and other times when it just doesn't work at all. Hopefully I can learn from you guys.


----------



## JustRob

Hi Tim and welcome. In January 2011 I started work on a novel having never written any fiction before and in two months had written 36,000 words. I considered that to be remarkably fast given that I had to start completely from scratch and learn things not used in my previous writing activities, like the conventions for writing and punctuating dialogue for example. So to my mind you are certainly keeping up a fast pace, but if you type with just four fingers why don't you use the other hand as well? I have tried playing a keyboard instrument but can only manage to use one hand for that, so I understand the problem. Actually I also use four fingers, two on each hand, to type but two of them only work the shift keys while the other two do the typing. As I'm not that good at coordinating even them I often type words starting with two capital letters; perhaps I could start a new fashion.

Now as an ordinary reader you might just think that I was joking about using your other hand, but if you think like a writer, and in particular one looking for clues about problems with your own writing, you might wonder whether what you wrote was potentially ambiguous and could create the wrong image in the minds of some readers. Don't worry about this particular example though as my erratic mind specialises in taking everything that people say or write the wrong way and some of those people find it very irritating. However, from your point of view you should always read back what you have written with a very open mind, looking at what your words actually tell the reader rather than just seeing what you intended to tell them. It isn't easy because you think the way that you do when reading as well as when writing and may find it difficult also to see things the way that others might, but it is a reading skill that you will find useful as a writer. 

The other solution is to get other people, anyone else really, to read what you write and comment on it. That's where these forums are useful. Equally you as an "anyone else" reader can help others here by commenting on pieces that they have posted for critique. We are all trying to put our thoughts into other people's minds, hopefully the minds of many other people eventually, by writing them down, so the more minds that we get feedback from at the early stages the more confident we get that we are doing things right.

Anyway, that's enough from me for now. Pitch in.


----------



## Silas K. Smith

I am new to writing and like to write fantasy.


----------



## Smith

Welcome to the forums, my fellow Smith.


----------



## Tim

Hello JustRob. Thank you for the welcome.

  "So to my mind you are certainly keeping up a fast pace, but if you type with just four fingers why don't you use the other hand as well?"

  Two months ago, I only had two fingers. One on each hand. Since then, I've miraculously grown two more. It's really very painful to grow these fingers. So much so, that the hand they grow on can't be used at all. Right now, I'm growing the fifth finger and that's the reason I can only use one hand.

  Can you imagine the joy of using all ten fingers, without any pain?

  I know what you mean about editing your own work. After many re-writes, I know it by heart and when I read it back, I find myself reciting not reading. I have shown some friends my work and  I wonder if they are being truthful with their kind remarks. It's not kindness that I'm after though and I'm looking forward to an honest assessment of my style, by the writers on this forum.

  I'd be flattered to think any author would even consider my opinion worthwhile. But I will happily pitch in my two cents worth. A person who takes without giving, is a thief in my book.


----------



## JustRob

Tim said:


> I know what you mean about editing your own work. After many re-writes, I know it by heart and when I read it back, I find myself reciting not reading. I have shown some friends my work and  I wonder if they are being truthful with their kind remarks. It's not kindness that I'm after though and I'm looking forward to an honest assessment of my style, by the writers on this forum.
> 
> I'd be flattered to think any author would even consider my opinion worthwhile. But I will happily pitch in my two cents worth. A person who takes without giving, is a thief in my book.



Well said. Literature is a joint endeavour between the writer and reader. The writer endeavours to make a story comprehensible and the reader endeavours to comprehend it. When critiquing a piece one can behave as a reader and state what impact reading it had on oneself, which is a purely subjective reaction that anyone can produce, or/and one can behave as a writer and suggest ways to improve it technically. In either case it is up to the original writer to decide what changes they might make to overcome any obstacles to the reader's enjoyment. There's no absolute right or wrong about it. A reader may not be the type that the writer is targeting, so it may be understandable that they would have problems with the piece, and technical suggestions from a fellow writer may not fit in with the writer's preferred style, so equally that advice may be inappropriate. 

The watchword here is to be grateful for any comments made by anyone, so don't hesitate to make them. I have in the past wondered why some of my work hasn't received any comments and have been told that it was probably too good for anyone to find fault with it. Kind remarks can therefore be of value especially if they accompany more critical ones to show that the reader is willing to criticise where necessary. As I state in my signature, the one thing that tells a writer nothing is silence. It's okay when the money is rolling in from a published work but until then we need some other form of feedback from all and sundry, so don't worry about feeling that you may be one of the latter. Feedback from a whole variety of readers is useful to an astute writer.


----------



## Rosarilla

Hi! Im new to this site, but not to writing. I have always loved storytelling, but for the past few months I have had to put my creativity aside due to some major exams. Now that I finally have time to myself without having to spend every spare second studying, I figured I'd jump straight back into writing. I really look forward to sharing my work with all of you!


----------



## Smith

Rosarilla said:


> Hi! Im new to this site, but not to writing. I have always loved storytelling, but for the past few months I have had to put my creativity aside due to some major exams. Now that I finally have time to myself without having to spend every spare second studying, I figured I'd jump straight back into writing. I really look forward to sharing my work with all of you!



Hey Rosarilla, I hope your exams went well. What were / are you studying, if I may ask?

After ten posts you'll be eligible to share your work in the workshop areas. What do you like to write?


----------



## Rosarilla

Smith said:


> Hey Rosarilla, I hope your exams went well. What were / are you studying, if I may ask?
> 
> After ten posts you'll be eligible to share your work in the workshop areas. What do you like to write?



Thanks for asking Smith, I'm getting my results next week so fingers crossed! I'm currently studying history and English. 
I normally write YA and teen stuff but I'd really like to have a go at some historical fiction over the next while.


----------



## Juelz4sure

Hello everyone.

My name is Jullian, I've been writing for a while now, I originally started writing poetry and expanded into writing stories, nothing published (or finished in afraid). Unfortunately with my work schedule and family life (wife and two small children)  I've pout down the pen until just recently and really look forward to getting my creative juices flowing again. Anyways I look forward to what the future holds.


----------



## Judith

Hi everyone. I'm Judith and I've been writing for 5 years. Most of all I enjoy writing research papers because it requires deep investigation of the topic and that way you can learn loads of useful and interesting information.


----------



## W.Goepner

Welcome Judith. Research is necessary for anything you write for the most part. It is needed yo be convincing in the subject. Though research papers are not my forte, I believe some knowledge is necessary. 

Now if you want to just look about the forums and read you are welcome to serf about. If you wish to post your own, you need 30 posts before you can. (unless it has been changed) It may be easiest completed by going into where the others have posted some of their works for review and giving constructive comments on what you read. I found when the number of posts were much less, this made it easier. 

To navigate to the workshops and such where you can find the works to critique, scroll to the top of this page and click on the house icon on the left side this opens the categories. There you can find every topic this forum covers. Most any have the posts registrar except the just for fun and the like. 

Enjoy and welcome once more. 



Judith said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Judith and I've been writing for 5 years. Most of all I enjoy writing research papers because it requires deep investigation of the topic and that way you can learn loads of useful and interesting information.


----------



## W.Goepner

Welcome Jullian, to the writing forums. We have a big area for the poets and PIP is our poem area moderator. (unless it has changed since I been away) There is a whole bunch to explore and enjoy here challenges and more for both writer and poet alike. As I explained to Judith, Just scroll up to the top of this page and click the house Icon on the left. In there you will find a area dedicated to only poetry. Please enjoy your stay and welcome.



Juelz4sure said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> My name is Jullian, I've been writing for a while now, I originally started writing poetry and expanded into writing stories, nothing published (or finished in afraid). Unfortunately with my work schedule and family life (wife and two small children)  I've pout down the pen until just recently and really look forward to getting my creative juices flowing again. Anyways I look forward to what the future holds.


----------



## Amnesiac

Welcome, Jullian and Judith.


----------



## James Wolfe

Hi my name is James, I am a Sci-Fi/Fantasy writer. I spent the majority of my life writing for myself with minimal to no improvement.  So i've been working on my skills so my stories can shine and maybe get published. I intend to be a self-publish author and the majority of my work revolves around a world I created with my novellas taking place on a timeline.  I am looking forward to learning and helping as well.


----------



## Fox ledger

Hello I just joined today. I've heard this was a good place to start for getting advice and connecting with other aspiring authors. I am currently working on two books ( one a start to close series the other a stand alone) and was wondering if anyone would be interested in answering some questions.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Fox ledger, and welcome to the forum. You might do well to have a look through 'Writing discussion' and 'Advanced writing discussion'. There is a lot of variety in the threads but you should find some of your questions answered. We have two sorts of staff here, we have mentors with the specific role of helping people out as well as the usual moderators who keep things in order, so questions about protocol, or things like 'Can I move this thread' ask a moderator, less site orientated advice, ask a mentor.
Once you have made a minimum number of posts you can also post original work in the forums and get comments from anyone, so start exploring and posting when you see somewhere to comment.


PS the link to Piglet's picks in my signature will find you some interesting articles as well.


----------



## Arachne

Hi Fox

Find the appropriate section and ask away! People around here generally love answering questions and you will be most welcome. 

Arachne


----------



## L. Michael

Welcome.​


----------



## Chris Stevenson

I'm Chris Stevenson (also Chrisy Breedlove), and I've been away for, get ready for it, about 10 years. I had no idea I was a member of this forum until I got a wake up call message from the site a few minutes ago. Glad I did. I do remember my limited posts here. 

Up to date, okay, I now have 10 books published on Amazon and a wonderful third agent, Sara Camilli. I write SF, fantasy, paranormal romance, erotic romance, thriller/suspense and YA (all genres). I've just had my Blackmailed Bride (romantic suspense) come out, and I've just sold my YA fantasy trilogy, Screamcatcher. I'll add my physical bio and my limited pub credits below, so you can kick my tires if you want.

*CHRIS** BIO*

  [FONT=&quot]Chris Stevenson, originally born in California, moved to Sylvania, Alabama in 2009. His occupations have included newspaper editor/reporter, front-line mechanic and federal police officer. He has been writing off and on for 36 years, having officially published books beginning in 1988. Today he writes science fiction, fantasy, paranormal romance, young adult, thrillers and horror. He has a total of 10 titles appearing on Amazon. He was a finalist in the L. Ron. Hubbard Writers of the Future contest, and just recently took the first place grand prize in a YA novel writing contest for _The Girl They Sold to the Moon_. He writes the popular blog, Guerrilla Warfare for Writers (special weapons and tactics), hoping to inform and educate writers all over the world about the high points and pitfalls of publishing.

[/FONT]  PUBLICATION HISTORY

  BOOK CREDITS: 
_Auto_ _Repair_ _Shams_ _and_ _Scams_ (Forward--Ralph Nader), 1990, Price Stern & Sloan, Los Angeles--226 pages, non-fiction, consumer warning and repair book. 
_Garage_ _Sale_ _Mania,_ 1988, Betterway Publications, Crozet, Virginia--190 pages, non-fiction—1988. 
_Word_ _Wars,_ a SF novel, to Rain Publishing, Canada—May, 2007. 
_Once_ _Upon_ _a_ _Goddess,_ a Fantasy novel, to Rain Publishing, Canada—January, 2008 
_Planet_ _Janitor_; _Custodian_ _of_ _the_ _Stars_, a SF novel sold to Engage Books, May 2009
_The War Gate_—paranormal thriller to Pen and Press—August, 2012
_Gate_ _Walker_, a Paranormal Fantasy, sold to Lyrical Press—January, 2009. 
_The_ _Wolfen_ _Strain_, a fantasy thriller sold to LBF Books, February 2009
_The Girl They Sold to the Moon_, a YA dystopia, to Intrigue Publishing 2014
_Planet Janitor, Omnibus Edition Reprint, Engage Books, March 2016_
_Blackmailed Bride_, erotic romance to Melange Books, Jan 2018

  MAGAZINE—SHORT FICTION:
_“Stella”_ _by_ _Starlight_, to Amazing Stories, 1988.
_The_ _Lonely_ _Astronaut_, to Amazing Stories, 1988.
_Temperamental_ _Circuits_, to Gordon Linzner of Space & Time, 1989.
_Things_ _that_ _go_ _Clump_ _in_ _the_ _Night_, to Richard Fawcett of Doppelganger, 1989.
_Dance_ _the_ _Macabre_ _and_ _Dance_ _it_ _Well_, to Erskine Carter of Ouroborous, 1989.
_Future_ _School,_ to Chris Bartholomew of Static Movement, January 2006.
_The_ _Incredible_ _Mr._ _Dandy_, to Not One of Us.
_Planet_ _Janitor:_ _The_ _Moon_ _is_ _not_ _Enough_, to Enage Books, 2012
_Planet Janitor:  Journey Interrupted_, to Engage Books, 2012
  Other magazine appearances from 1988 to 1991 include, Alpha Adventures, Small Press Writers and Artists Organization and Sycophant. 

  RADIO PLAYS:
_The_ _Summit_, 15-minute horror play to Night Sounds, Embassy Cassette Inc, Santa Ana, California—1990
_Night_ _of_ _the_ _Moa_, 13-minute horror play to Night Sounds, Embassy Cassette Inc, Santa Ana, California—1990.

  AWARDS:
  Finalist in the L. Ron Hubbard Writers of the Future Contest for _Temperamental_ _Circuits_, 1987.  First place, grand prize for The Girl They Sold to the Moon—in the Entranced YA novel writing competition—cash prize.


----------



## PiP

Hi Chris,
Welcome back to our writing community!


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Thanks, Pip. Good to be here. The site has really grown and I like the format because I'm familiar with it.


----------



## Gumby

Wow! You'v been busy, Chris!  Welcome back to the site!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Pretty impressive back-catalogue there, Chris! Welcome. 8)


----------



## chidiwhite

Am chidiwhite from Nigeria. I love meeting new people and I write Christian messages.


----------



## Aquatek

Hi, 
    After a lifetime of jobs with a little adventure from being a Royal Navy Clearance diver to 22 years diving offshore then retraining and becoming a security operator in Mosul and Baghdad, anti-piracy duties off Somalia, security advisor in Nigeria and finaly as a gold prospector 230km above the arctic circle in Finland I have a few stories to tell.....
My book ”Staying Alive is going to be published in December so I am working hard to get everything down & polished... looking forward to being a full member of the forum once I have hit my first 10 posts..
Regards,
John Steele.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

chidiwhite said:


> Am chidiwhite from Nigeria. I love meeting new people and I write Christian messages.



:hi: Welcome! Religiously themed writing can be quite powerful, I think.



Aquatek said:


> Hi,
> After a lifetime of jobs with a little adventure from being a Royal Navy Clearance diver to 22 years diving offshore then retraining and becoming a security operator in Mosul and Baghdad, anti-piracy duties off Somalia, security advisor in Nigeria and finaly as a gold prospector 230km above the arctic circle in Finland I have a few stories to tell.....
> My book ”Staying Alive is going to be published in December so I am working hard to get everything down & polished... looking forward to being a full member of the forum once I have hit my first 10 posts..
> Regards,
> John Steele.



Hi! Sounds like you've had some pretty intense experiences - is the book an autobiography?


----------



## theoldman

Greetings Everyone; I'm not a writer but have an interest in the written word. 
I am retired so long I've almost forgotten what I did to earn my bread. I have 
time on my hands. Mostly I am a reader and look forward to reading here on 
the forum, and if all goes well I, too, may be able to pen something. I look 
forward to this new adventure and to learning as I go.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

theoldman said:


> Greetings Everyone; I'm not a writer but have an interest in the written word.
> I am retired so long I've almost forgotten what I did to earn my bread. I have
> time on my hands. Mostly I am a reader and look forward to reading here on
> the forum, and if all goes well I, too, may be able to pen something. I look
> forward to this new adventure and to learning as I go.





OldMan; What kind of fiction do you prefer?  Good beta-readers are hard to find.


----------



## SueC

Hi Oldman. So good to see you here. We have so many different types of stories for you to read, and it would be wonderful if you felt you could write some too. What are your favorites? I like to write family and historical stories, but there are lots of varieties here to choose from. Looking forward to seeing your comments and thanks for joining us!


----------



## theoldman

I like westerns. My uncle gave me a faded, dogeared, Max Brand paperback when I was twelve years old. 
Have been reading them ever since. I also read mysteries, action-adventure stories, biographies, memoirs,
and western romance. I am, however, a slow reader. I no longer read small print and in my part of the world
most libraries have a limited selection of  large print. Too, I am blind in one eye.


----------



## Amnesiac

Welcome to the forum! If you enjoy the written word, there's plenty of it to be found here.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

theoldman said:


> I like westerns. My uncle gave me a faded, dogeared, Max Brand paperback when I was twelve years old.
> Have been reading them ever since. I also read mysteries, action-adventure stories, biographies, memoirs,
> and western romance. I am, however, a slow reader. I no longer read small print and in my part of the world
> most libraries have a limited selection of  large print. Too, I am blind in one eye.





My Dad has the same problem with reading small print, so I replaced his kindle with a 10.5" tablet, and set it to high visibility display (black background/w white text).


----------



## Joseph Walsh

Hello my name is Joseph Walsh.

I just joined the forum a couple of minutes ago. I am a writer of philosophy and science. I have had trouble with perfectionism. I have made many ideas but none have turned into books due to perfectionism. Nonetheless, I keep striving to become the best writer I can be, to find the style that matches my perfectionism, and to create a book one day (one would be fine) that would be the best it can be!


----------



## H.Brown

Joseph Walsh said:


> Hello my name is Joseph Walsh.
> 
> I just joined the forum a couple of minutes ago. I am a writer of philosophy and science. I have had trouble with perfectionism. I have made many ideas but none have turned into books due to perfectionism. Nonetheless, I keep striving to become the best writer I can be, to find the style that matches my perfectionism, and to create a book one day (one would be fine) that would be the best it can be!



Hello and welcome Joseph, while perfectionism isn't always a bad thing it can be a block of sorts, it can stop or prolong something from happening because it doesn't seem perfect enough, but we each as writers decide what is perfect and finished. Maybe having some of our members look over some of your writings may help in some way, once you have made the required ten posts. What got you interested in writing about philosophy and science?

It's always nice to see a new name on wf and if you need any help do not hesitate to ask myself or any member of staff(those with coloured names.)


----------



## Joseph Walsh

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome Joseph, while perfectionism isn't always a bad thing it can be a block of sorts, it can stop or prolong something from happening because it doesn't seem perfect enough, but we each as writers decide what is perfect and finished. Maybe having some of our members look over some of your writings may help in some way, once you have made the required ten posts. What got you interested in writing about philosophy and science?
> 
> It's always nice to see a new name on wf and if you need any help do not hesitate to ask myself or any member of staff(those with coloured names.)



I think the way I just beat my perfectionism was I put my writing into bulletpoints. I did not write a whole two hundread plus pages or so. I condensed the main points into a page or two. I think a writer that I look up to that did that was Martin Luther in his 95 Theses.


I think what got me into philosophy was a natural interest in the subject. I loved to read the history of philosophy and the different ideas in it. What got me into science was the problems that philosophy did not solve (philosophy does not progress and I wanted something that made some progress in thought) and what got me back into philosophy was that science only provides one referential answer to experience; so philosophy in other words brings a varied amount of different points of view, it gives a bit of spice to life, a bit like how there are different religions and cultures.


Thanks,


Walsh.


----------



## H.Brown

Joseph Walsh said:


> I think the way I just beat my perfectionism was I put my writing into bulletpoints. I did not write a whole two hundread plus pages or so. I condensed the main points into a page or two. I think a writer that I look up to that did that was Martin Luther in his 95 Theses.



That is a great way to organise your thoughts, I found it helpful to do the same when I was writing essays for my eng-lit degree, Martin Luther was a fantastic public speaker and concise writer, although I must admit  I've not read much of his work.




Joseph Walsh said:


> I think what got me into philosophy was a natural interest in the subject. I loved to read the history of philosophy and the different ideas in it. What got me into science was the problems that philosophy did not solve (philosophy does not progress and I wanted something that made some progress in thought) and what got me back into philosophy was that science only provides one referential answer to experience; so philosophy in other words brings a varied amount of different points of view, it gives a bit of spice to life, a bit like how there are different religions and cultures.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Walsh.



I like the way you think about finding answers to questions by looking into it a different way. I tried reading and learning about philosophy but found it very confusing but that just may have been the way the lecturer put it, it must give you different look on life.


----------



## MarkTaylorCa

Hello, my name is Mark, I am from California. I've just joined. I am a freelance blogger and writer.


----------



## Bardling

Hello, I am an aspiring writer in Houston.  I am lacking a critique group and audience, so thought I would try to find some friends on the internet willing to look over my work and talk about writing with me.  

My interest are in worldbuilding, anthropology, sociology and economics.  I work as a bookkeeper as a day job so following the money is a habit of mine.


----------



## PiP

Hi Bardling and Mark, and welcome to our creative community. You've certainly come to the right place if you like to talk about writing.  Once you become a regular member you will also have access to the creative workshops which are not visible to new members, guests and search engines.


----------



## Jack Dammit

Redacted


----------



## DrDragon

Hi, I'm Dave. I'm old enough to know better but I like to write. I don't know what writing box I fit in but I'd like feed back and instruction. I'm retired from the grind but never got the hang of wiser. Just ask my X wives. I like many types of fiction. Science, action, fantasy and throw in a kind of poetry too.


----------



## Dluuni

DrDragon said:


> Hi, I'm Dave. I'm old enough to know better but I like to write. I don't know what writing box I fit in but I'd like feed back and instruction. I'm retired from the grind but never got the hang of wiser. Just ask my X wives. I like many types of fiction. Science, action, fantasy and throw in a kind of poetry too.


Hi, Dave! You certainly don't have to pin yourself down now or ever if you want. Do you have any particular goals with your writing you are working toward? A work in progress you are messing with? Make yourself at home. 
Once you have ten posts in on things, you can certainly post something up for comment and feedback.


----------



## ellisael

Hi! I am Lisa McCoy, an independent researcher and an improv artist. I have realized that improv theatre and writing have many meeting grounds and I am eagerly chasing these roots to be able to write a manuscript (which will hopefully be published in some distant future). I am trying to start by writing few character sketches of those who will star in my novella and using some improv games to do the same. And some narrative techniques to see what kinds of life twists might make these characters meet. very glad to be here. Looking forward to scouring through all the rich material here and also contributing whatever i have learnt from my research around writing and improv. Cheers


----------



## willowarc

Hello, my name is Willow and I am a writer as I am sure many people who are here are. I have been writing since I was in like 3rd-4th grade which was eons ago for me... Unfortunately, all of my literary work to date has only been in periodicals/newspapers. I have been working on novel-sized works for many years, none really nearing completion, except maybe the idea that I was working on for NaNoWriMo last year before getting sick and needing to stop writing for health reasons. Really that is a long story involving my workshop being closed for a number of weeks because of air quality issues and stuff. I am taking a short fiction course in school at the moment and felt a little upset when my teacher called my first story contrived, although I had issues keeping the story within the required limits and had to finish the story abruptly.


----------



## Dluuni

willowarc said:


> all of my literary work to date has only been in periodicals/newspapers.


100% valid writing, you're getting your stuff out and you are still awesome.  Just had to say that.





willowarc said:


> I am taking a short fiction course in school at the moment and felt a little upset when my teacher called my first story contrived, although I had issues keeping the story within the required limits and had to finish the story abruptly.


Sounds like first draft problems. Brutal critiques that are specific are a gift, only through them can we improve. Every first draft is horrible, even the ones by big name authors. The real art happens in critique and editing.
Looking forward to seeing what you can create, and helping you achieve your goals!


----------



## Olly Buckle

They give you set limits and then call your story 'contrived', yeah, contrived to fit their limits.
If you want to get those longer pieces finished it might pay to set yourself some limits, like 'I will write 200 words every weekday night'. That means 1,000 words a week and 52k in a year, and 200 words only on weekdays is not a huge amount.
Willow is awesome stuff, it will make hurdles or a blacksmith's blowpipe, and if you want a cutting take a piece six foot long and threequarters of an inch round, stick it in the ground, and stand back, no messing about with four inch twigs and rooting powder. I am sure you are as awesome as your name, and look forward to seeing you around the site, welcome.


----------



## Dluuni

ellisael said:


> ..improv theatre and writing have many meeting grounds.. I am trying to start by writing few character sketches of those who will star in my novella and using some improv games to do the same. And some narrative techniques to see what kinds of life twists might make these characters meet.


Oh, that's an interesting background! I'm looking forward to hearing about what kind of things you have learned from that crossover of skills!


----------



## Kyrridas

hey, all. another new face popping in to say hi. recently found out about this site and was pleasantly surprised to see it was still active. i've been reading through a bit of the forums up until now, just to get a feel for the place, and it seems like a good community. i've noticed quite a few people around here with various levels of experience and expertise, while the closest thing i've ever done to 'professional writing' was winning an essay contest in middle school. so, i'll try not to be too intimidated. anywho, i'll get around to making an introduction thread for myself at some point, but for now...hi.


----------



## Dluuni

Hi there! Don't worry about the intimidating credentials, one, yours are probably intimidating to a few people and two, keep working at it and you'll get those credentials too.


----------



## JDBentz

Hi, there, everyone. I'm JD, and I'm 32, almost 33, and I'm getting back into writing original stories after spending a few years stuck in a rut where I couldn't really work on anything original because I had either lost inspiration or because it brought up some bad memories. I kept working on my writing, but in fan fiction, but the past year or so I've grown dissatisfied with the laziness of most fan fiction authors and have been experimenting with my writing more and more in an attempt to break free of the rut I found myself in. Long story short, I've broken free. 

My focus is on science fiction. My writing has always tended to fall under the category of space opera since I prefer to focus on the characters and not get too lost in detailing the hard science of the world. I prefer writing about other worlds/galaxies because trying to fit a story I want to tell into contemporary Earth society (or write a futuristic Earth without letting my personal view of the world as it stands get in the way) just never works out. My world-building skills used to be very bad, but I think I've gotten a lot better. 

I love to create meaningful names for my characters, which is something that I developed over the past couple of years. I used to not care all that much and came up with absurd names that I thought sounded appropriately 'sci fi'. But then I realized I didn't need to come up with these when I could just find words in other languages that had the meaning I wanted, twist the spelling a bit when needed, and viola, sci-fi sounding names with actual meaning instead of just being nonsense. 

My biggest problem when I write is a tendency to front load a lot of information for the reader, and while I believe I've gotten better at integrating information into the flow of the story, I know there's always room for improvement and I won't know for certain unless I get feedback. So, at some point, I'll have to get the guts to post stuff for people here to dissect. 

Well, that's enough rambling for now....


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi JD, you will need a few posts before the system lets you post original work anyway, so why not visit the sf and fantasy section and see what others are doing, I'm sure you will find something worth commenting on. Another place to look is writing discussion, there is a thread in there called "Science fiction is not about science" that I bet will ring a few bells. 
Anyway, have a good explore round, there is lots to look at, and don't forget to post the odd comment as you go to bring that post count up.


----------



## BornForBurning

Hey, my name is John. I'm in my early 20's. I've been writing fiction for most of my life but have never tried to get anything published. I took four years of journalism in high school which I still consider to be the most educational English class I ever took. These days I mostly write horror stories, but I enjoy fantasy as well. I'm joining the forums both to get feedback on my writing and to hone my ability to critique the writing of others.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi John, welcome to the forum. "I'm joining the forums both to get feedback on my writing and to hone my ability to critique the writing of others." Both achievable aims I have found  You won't be able to post for feedback until your post count reaches 10, so I should have a look through the workshops and writing discussion first. You should find plenty of comments to exercise the mind and fuel you for those ten posts, probably a fair bit of rubbish like "I enjoyed this" as well, but that is life. Hope to see you around, I will remember the name, I was badly burnt just after being born


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome John!


----------



## SilverMoon

Hia, John and welcome to WF where you will never have a dull moment and meet the lively and creative members who make sure this never happens!

Given that you enjoy writing Fantasy and Horror stories, here's a short cut to the place for you.
https://www.writingforums.com/forums/103-Fantasy-Sci-Fi-and-Horror

You might also enjoy checking out The Lounge. You'll find a variety of interesting topics so you might want to pull up a chair. Overall, lots of fun.
https://www.writingforums.com/forums/23-The-Lounge

Glad you've stepped over the "Welcome Mat"!  Laurie


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Welcome onboard, John!


----------



## 50shadesofdoubt

*Hello *

:champagne:Hello! I'm new here, but not to writing. I've written all my life, but most of it is hidden in a box in the basement because my prose was awful.:-(  However, for the last nine years I've poured myself into a novel that's evolved from pure dredge to something I think may have some validity. My biggest problem is, I'm never satisfied no matter how much I cut, add, edit...

 I break many rules, write in a genre that still raises eyebrows for some, and well, yeah. I doubt my every word. So, here I am, hoping to find other's who break rules, but do it well. Hope to find some encouragement to step over that awful line of self doubt I'm sure many have needed to hurdle over.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Have no doubts, you must believe in yourself if you want others to read. I know you kept the stuff in a box, but you actually want to share or why write it? And then why keep it? You should also have no doubts about gaining from the experience, what's to lose? In the unlikely event everyone thinks it is irredeemable rubbish you will at least be aware of that. If they like it 'but ...' you have a chance to learn, see stuff from another viewpoint, learn, develop. On the other hand it is just possible that you are the modest genius we have all been waiting for. You must be busting to know! Make ten valid posts and you can start a thread posting original work.


----------



## Woodwalker

Hey, what's up?! And welcome... :applouse:


----------



## Dluuni

50shadesofdoubt said:


> ...most of it is hidden in a box in the basement because my prose was awful.:-(


Oh, I wouldn't worry.. Everybody's prose is horrible until it has been edited, as a rule. Famous authors write atrocious first drafts too, then they look it over and clean it up with a couple passes and it becomes gold.


50shadesofdoubt said:


> My biggest problem is, I'm never satisfied no matter how much I cut, add, edit...


Always trouble! But we learn to draw a line of 'good enough'. At some point it has to leave your hands. A great book is one that is sold.


50shadesofdoubt said:


> I break many rules, write in a genre that still raises eyebrows for some, and well, yeah. I doubt my every word. So, here I am, hoping to find other's who break rules, but do it well..


Which genre? We have a few people here who write in.. interesting.. areas. And there's nothing wrong with raised eyebrows.
Good to meet you!


----------



## 50shadesofdoubt

Thank you for the encouraging and enlightening words. I'm trying to gain that confidence of which you speak.


----------



## 50shadesofdoubt

Dluuni, Nice to meet you too! Thank you for your input. Much needed boost to this lag I'm experiencing. Once I'm more comfortable with the forum I'll divulge more details about my work, which isn't shocking at all these days. lol


----------



## Dluuni

I write sweet transgender romance, and I am face-to-face friends with a writer of BDSM historical romance and an erotica writer. There's at least one writer of those last two I saw posting recently too, iirc. Then you have the people who write horror, nonfiction on weird topics, and I suspect there's someone on the forum who publishes through extremist-right wing channels.
It's all writing.
Go pop into some discussions and mingle!


----------



## Kjansen

*Love to hear your opinion*

Hello,

My names is Keith. I am an illustrator from the Netherlands. I love to illustrate stories, especially historical or children's. Therefore, I studied at art school to become the best illustrator I can be. I would love for you to have a look at my work and tell me what you think. I can not share a link because I have less then 10 posts yet, but if you look for Tolk Talks Illustrations you will definitely find it.


----------



## Darren White

Hello Keith, goedemiddag
welcome from a fellow dutchie 

Do you write as well? Or is it mostly illustrating?


----------



## -xXx-

Kjansen said:


> Hello,
> 
> My names is Keith. I am an illustrator from the Netherlands. I love to illustrate stories, especially historical or children's. Therefore, I studied at art school to become the best illustrator I can be. I would love for you to have a look at my work and tell me what you think. I can not share a link because I have less then 10 posts yet, but if you look for Tolk Talks Illustrations you will definitely find it.



beautiful portfolio!! 
digital & "analog"!
there are WF areas specific to visual creativity.
hope you consider some word creation(s), as well.
best,


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome Keith!


----------



## Kjansen

Thank you for the nice words!! I am still updating the website with more images and an FAQ page as well.


----------



## Kjansen

Hello Dutchie haha. I also write, but my focus is on Illustration. Actually I am working on a book 'Learning how to draw'. In Ducth it's called "Leren illustreren voor dames en heren'. I am both writing and illustrating it.


----------



## Darren White

I'll check it out for sure


----------



## 50shadesofdoubt

*Getting there...*

Thank you for the encouragement. I'm an Absolute Write deserter, so gun shy to reply, and it's taken me a few days to grab the vibe of this place. I write M/M erotic romance with plenty of heat, but emotions rule over the sex. Yeah, some may feel my words are too sappy, but I don't think so. The many gay men I know in real life, those who have real relationships, have helped me convey their true feelings. The gushy things most only relate to heterosexual relationships exist in the world of gay men. I've witnessed love that many of us dream of having, and want to tell the story of that love. Add fame, jealousy, insecurity, and a touch of not so distant mania? Boom, a book is born. :read: I hope...


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome 50shades!


----------



## 50shadesofdoubt

A long road traveled. Thank you for the welcome. :eagerness:


----------



## Dluuni

50shadesofdoubt said:


> I write M/M erotic romance with plenty of heat, but emotions rule over the sex. Yeah, some may feel my words are too sappy, but I don't think so.


Eeee! Awesome. There's a "Red Room" for erotic material writers that staff can give you the key for if you ask them nicely. I have no idea what they get up to there since I write sweet/clean&wholesome LGBT+ stuff.
(Not a fan of the word "clean", because I don't think my hypersexual, kinky friends are "dirty", but Amazon named the category, not I, sigh.)


----------



## W.Goepner

I still think some how new people need to be given the advise of where to get their posts count up so they can do some posting of their own stuff. Until it becomes a way though I have something to do here.

New people if you are struggling to meet the post quota before getting your own precious words on the sight. Try going to the workshops. There is where people write their stuff for opinions and critique. I found when it was my trial period I was able to get through them quickly and onto my own posting. 

How to navigate to these places if you have not found them yet. Scroll up and click on the home listed in the thread location, upper left side. There you scroll through to the Workshops area and in them, (I am not sure anymore which one/s) You will find places to read other's W.I.P. After reading them, offer the writers some comments, Please no one word comments like, "great" "Wow" etc. But something about the works they wrote. If needed you can make suggestions of a change or what you liked the most about the piece they wrote. I am not saying to butter up a piece that needs rework, but explain yourself, so they know what you see or feel.

enough of my rambling. And, if you choose to look for any of mine, it has been over two years since I added anything, but thanks for the thought.


----------



## Angalfaria

Hi, all I am Angal Faria from Dubai. I love writing a book when I am free.
Thanks all.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Angalfaria, welcome to the forum. Do tell us a bit about yourself, are you native to Dubai? A lot of people seem to be there just to work. What sort of book are you writing? We have all sorts of writers here from writers of romance to technical journals (Not so many of the latter admittedly). Posting your writing here will allow us to crit. and hopefully help you with it, but you will not be able to until you make ten valid posts, we find that puts off most spammers. A useful way to do that can be to read through the threads in writing discussion and comment, there is a lot of good information in there and plenty to comment on. Hoping you enjoy your time here, there are plenty of friendly people to meet, all the best, Olly.


----------



## Angalfaria

Olly Buckle said:


> Hi Angalfaria, welcome to the forum. Do tell us a bit about yourself, are you native to Dubai? A lot of people seem to be there just to work. What sort of book are you writing? We have all sorts of writers here from writers of romance to technical journals (Not so many of the latter admittedly). Posting your writing here will allow us to crit. and hopefully help you with it, but you will not be able to until you make ten valid posts, we find that puts off most spammers. A useful way to do that can be to read through the threads in writing discussion and comment, there is a lot of good information in there and plenty to comment on. Hoping you enjoy your time here, there are plenty of friendly people to meet, all the best, Olly.


Thanks for giving me a quick response. I am native in Dubai. Just say I am not a spammer I want to continue my conversation here and enjoy my time here with friendly people. I am working on real estate agencies for 15 years and want to write a book about it. How I struggle in my life and how I succeed. I must make more than ten valid posts in this forum so that I much enjoy my time with others here.


----------



## Amalien

Hello! My name is Amy, I am a student from Australia and I have always had a passion for writing ever since I was old enough to pick up a pen and paper. My main strengths are in descriptive writing, but lately I have been working to better my ability in all aspects of writing. I hope that joining this community will allow me to improve in a more efficient way than if I were to continue in my previous lone-wolf fashion, and I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## bdcharles

Amalien said:


> Hello! My name is Amy, I am a student from Australia and I have always had a passion for writing ever since I was old enough to pick up a pen and paper. My main strengths are in descriptive writing, but lately I have been working to better my ability in all aspects of writing. I hope that joining this community will allow me to improve in a more efficient way than if I were to continue in my previous lone-wolf fashion, and I look forward to getting to know all of you!



Hi, and welcome. Look forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome Amy!


----------



## Jdesmond

Good evening or morning to you all and hope you are doing well.  I am Janiece Desmond and I have an Associate of Arts in Christian Counseling and a Bachelor of Arts in Theology/Religion.  I have written for Birmingham News as Editor for Wedding Announcements, movie critic at Examiner.com, photographer and model,as well as, a stay home daughter to her elderly mother as I journey on this new adventure of writing and making characters, making magic and enjoying getting to know the writing community, I am very thankful for this opportunity to be alive.  Thank you for this opportunity to meet you all. 

 Greetings! 

J.R. Desmond


----------



## Olly Buckle

Pleased to meet you Janiece, welcome to the forum. You will have to make a minimum number of posts before you can post your original work in the workshops, so have a good look around and join in the discussions from time to time. Hoping you enjoy being here, and we see more of each other, Olly.


----------



## TuMadreEnEspanol

MY name is Madre I love everything, like hOrror movies and I like Henry Rollins bald head. It is pleasing not in the wrong way. Please don't take it in the wrong way. I don't want to be banned. Because of my choppy sentences. Or so on. Anyways Punk Rock is the best music. MEtal is okay too tho. You should all listen to that. Also I am not hispanic, I am Jewish/french/german/polish/Jewish if you get what I am saying/ By the way a lot of races have dark eyebrows. (I heard that from my sister) Giving me the factual fact that I am in fact not Jewish nor Hispanic nor Norse nor Swedenish. Good night America and OTher places


----------



## tessana.m

Hello, my name is Tessana. I'm in a weird mood, so I've decided to tell y'all that all I want to do is get married and have two children named River and Ella, and possibly become a teacher or counselor on a Native American reservation.
I write poetry and stories from my own life, mostly. I worship Jesus Christ, he has saved me from eternal death. 
Thanks for reading this, if you have.
-Tessana


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Welcome Madre, Janiece and Tessana. Y'all are insufferably sweet and courteous.


----------



## wulfAlpha

Welcome new friends!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dahand

Hello!  My name is Dave and I have been writing for years, though I have never published a novel yet.  I have a couple of short stories and articles in a couple of regional magazines though.  I have four novels at various stages of completion; the first is done, but I still can't bring myself to throw it out there yet.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Welcome to the site Dave, I see you have made a few posts already, hope you are enjoying it. I have never used it, but maybe our beta readers would be a good place to start with that novel, get someone to give it a good look before 'throwing it out there'.

See around the place, Olly.


----------



## Angalfaria

Welcome Amy......Angal


----------



## Justin Attas

I'm Justin! 26 years old, and finally a writer. Dreamed about it from the time I was 8, when I started my first book. Sounds ridiculous, but I actually finished it. I never gave up. Writing is like a disease I'm infected with. Took me a long time to come around to moving into it as a career. Family didn't support it, they told me to get a "real" job. I eventually walked away from a 9-5 as the Assistant Director at a Huntington Learning Center because I couldn't write anymore and it was killing me. So I left. I became a ghostwriter. I published my first ebook. Now I'm here to improve and help others do the same. Oh, and I live in a schoolbus


----------



## Firemajic

Justin Attas said:


> I'm Justin! 26 years old, and finally a writer. Dreamed about it from the time I was 8, when I started my first book. Sounds ridiculous, but I actually finished it. I never gave up. Writing is like a disease I'm infected with. Took me a long time to come around to moving into it as a career. Family didn't support it, they told me to get a "real" job. I eventually walked away from a 9-5 as the Assistant Director at a Huntington Learning Center because I couldn't write anymore and it was killing me. So I left. I became a ghostwriter. I published my first ebook. Now I'm here to improve and help others do the same. Oh, and I live in a schoolbus




A writer who lives in a school bus??? How absolutely.... poetic! Congratulations on following your dream, too many listen to the doubters and you know and I know that doubt is a dream killer... Welcome to wonderful WF!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Justin, we lived in a coach parked in an orchard for three years, must have been about thirty five years ago, but some things stay with you, like carrying all the family's water. Do you write in a particular genre? Try exploring the writing discussion threads as an initial step if you are interested in learning, I reckon one of the first things you will learn is that opinions vary, there is rarely an agreed 'correct' way of writing, still who wants one anyway  
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Soda_Fox

Howdy everyone!  My name is Sarah, I'm 28, I like to write for fun but mostly I prefer to read.  I've had a fondness for forums like this since I was around 12 years old.  When I do write I mostly like to Role Play and can get really into it.  There's something so satisfying about weaving drawn out stories with others.  I also like forum Mafia games, since those games tell a story themselves.  I think it's really interesting to watch/read how other people approach situations and solve problems even if only in a fantasy/hypothetical setting.

I work in finance and I really like it.  My favorite thing about my job is helping people get out of the cycle of debt and become more financially "well" in general.  I also like that part of my job is getting out and meeting people and I'm always delighted when I have a connection someone is looking for - ex:  A client is dreading helping her mother downsize, as her mother has a hard time getting rid of anything, so I introduce them to a professional organizer who specializes in helping seniors move.  I also introduce that professional organizer to a shred company who can help her when she and/or her clients have more sensitive paper than they can deal with on her own (imagine 50+ years of old bank statements, credit card statements, credit card offers, etc.)

Anyway, I look forward to getting to know y'all!  Happy posting!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi and welcome to the forum, Sarah, I'm Olly, I'm 75 and I have been using forums for less time than you    Well, not quite true, I came here and stayed, never been anywhere else, so only using 'a forum'. Posts in the 'procrastination' area won't add to your post count, so if you want to get rid of that 'new member' tag check out a few of the other areas.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Sofa_Fox, welcome to WF!

Finance- ooooooo. I imagine that'd actually allow you to witness a lot of different people and serve as inspirations for your characters. 

The business world is fascinating to me.

Again, welcome!


----------



## Soda_Fox

Bard_Daniel said:


> Finance- ooooooo. I imagine that'd actually allow you to witness a lot of different people and serve as inspirations for your characters.



That's true but it was never anything I really thought about.  It's been a long time since I've written for fun or for an RP but I do notice that I tell stories when I speak, and those people I help do make up the "characters" for those verbal stories.  Neat!  Thank you for expanding my brain. :eagerness:


----------



## Princesisto

Princesisto means "follower of the Princesa (Princess)" in Spanish. The Princess is the main character in my eponymous (for her) novel, "The New Little Princess", who is a British immigrant to Guatemala at the start of the novel and thus bilingual. You probably won't see the novel here (you can see it on some kind of read-for-read deal if you want) but you will see a lot of "Princessstories", which are short stories about the characters in the novel.  I am trying to learn how to write publishable short stories to create some demand for the novel and to show the publishers that I am "the kind of writer who gets published." I am a 63 year old New Zealander, who did University in America, Canada, Britain and Taiwan. I used to be an academic and have long experience in research and writing in academic journals but this is a whole new world: which I like far better! My wife, Helen, is a secondary teacher in the Philippines (of English), her native land,  and our son, John, age 30, is married with one child and living there too, also the land of his birth, as director of a hospital pharmacy. I am working on creating bilingual schools for middle class children in Bangladesh, where English-medium education can change lives but is treated as a luxury for the rich. What am I? I am a teacher, who has taught students from age 4 to age 50, from nursery to PhD students, who is, day-by-day, becoming a fiction writer.


----------



## PiP

Welcome to our creative community Princesisto! With your wealth of experience I am sure you will fit right in Any questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to contact me by PM (as I've already said) or contact Velo our Forum Supervisor who you will find very helpful.


----------



## Darren White

As PiP said, welcome 
I am a multi-lingual person, English is only my second, (third, umpteenth?) language.
Looking forward to seeing you participate here, and sharing your work after you made your 10 mandatory posts.


----------



## Princesisto

Thank you for your kind and cordial welcome, PiP and Darren!


----------



## Ibidun

Hello. I'm Ibidun and I'm a short story writer currently creating another novel.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, *Ibidun*! Which genre do you like to write in?


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Ibidun, welcome to WF! 

What is your novel about? = )


----------



## MatthewWilliams75

Hi, my name is Matt. I've always enjoyed writing. I would like to improve my writing and learn about writing professionally. I live in Florida and jobs here do not really pay well. Would love to start earning some income and not have to depend on a boss. I have written for some people on Craig's List and content mills but they are a joke. Anyone remember Suite101? LOL. I think I made $7 there once.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Hey Matt!

Welcome! 

Admirable goal, it's something that I'm hoping (eventually-ahaha) towards as well!

Any specific things you like to write? : )


----------



## MatthewWilliams75

Bard_Daniel said:


> Hey Matt!
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Admirable goal, it's something that I'm hoping (eventually-ahaha) towards as well!
> 
> Any specific things you like to write? : )



Hi thanks. I like to write just about anything. Most of the time it's just on Wordpress about random musings LOL.
I try to commit at least an hour a day but it can be hard. For now I want to get a website set up and put some writing samples on it.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Fiction is not an easy way to make money on the whole. Write things like local guides, or short non-fiction articles to get known then look for the people who want a web page written properly, the small firm that wants some advertising, that sort of thing. you won't earn a fortune, but it is all good practice, and if you are tenacious the $25 and $50 can add up to a living while you write that script/novel that is really going to take off, we hope.


----------



## Skybreaker

Hi! I'm a science student by day and writer by night (when I should be asleep lol). I usually write fantasy but have recently started dabbling in horror. I also love beta-reading fantasy when I get the chance.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome Skybreaker!


----------



## ScientistAsHero

Hi everyone! Although I am now under a new username, I am not a completely new member of this community -- I used to post here a long time ago, back in about 2012 or so. It's good to see at least a couple of familiar usernames -- Olly Buckle, you might not remember me, but I used to go under the name VanishingSpy, and you selected some of my artwork to be in the 2011 Writing Forums newsletter. Backward Ox, I remember your name too, although I'm not sure if you and I ever directly communicated.

Anyway, it's great to be back and I look forward to reading, submitting, critiquing, you name it!


----------



## epimetheus

ScientistAsHero said:


> Anyway, it's great to be back and I look forward to reading, submitting, critiquing, you name it!



Why the change in username? Planning on writing some stories with scientists as the heros?


----------



## ScientistAsHero

epimetheus said:


> Why the change in username? Planning on writing some stories with scientists as the heros?



No, actually I didn't know that my old username was still accessible until after I'd made up this new one.

The new username comes from a chapter in Kim Stanley Robinson's "Blue Mars" and is in reference to a character named Sax Russell. I love reading sci-fi, among many different types of literature. No concrete plans for a scientist as hero in my works, but you never know.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome back ScientistAsHero!


----------



## Tbird1987

Hello everyone, 
       My name is Trisha, I’m a nurse, a new mom, an avid reader, and I’ve been writing since my early teens. I’m excited to give and get feedback from all of you lovely authors!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome Trsiha! I am an avid reader as well. What is on your plate- for reading?

Congratulations on becoming a Mom AND a nurse!


----------



## Smith

Tbird1987 said:


> Hello everyone,





Tbird1987 said:


> My name is Trisha, I’m a nurse, a new mom, an avid reader, and I’ve been writing since my early teens. I’m excited to give and get feedback from all of you lovely authors!



Hey there, welcome! What do you like to write?


----------



## sleepindawg

Pawn said:


> Don't want to make a thread? Post here.



I don't mind starting a thread, but I also don't want to blunder into breaking any rules either.

I'm a 65-year-old unpublished male on disability.
I live in Florida USA.
I feel that I may be able to write a bit of science fiction/fantasy and am working on a project in that direction.
Next, I will be looking for advice on developing a character or two, so look out.


----------



## sleepindawg

Hmmmmmm.
I notice that there are avatars being used here, but I don't see where I can upload mine, is it a privilege that I have yet to earn, or am I just not looking in the right place?


----------



## Gumby

You should be able to upload an avatar, now.  Welcome!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome sleepindawg!

What is the synopsis of your project? = )


----------



## sleepindawg

Bard_Daniel said:


> Welcome sleepindawg!
> 
> What is the synopsis of your project? = )



Let's see if I can do this well...

My main story is something I call 'My Monster'.

Major Gary Orson Dannels is a merc who has been living since the 1400s. The name of my MC is only the name he took for this 'lifetime'. He is a hybrid between a 1400s human and a female of a bipedal catlike species that will become known as 'The Margay' so named for the earth breed of cat that they resemble. 
 The race is about human-sized and has hand-like front paws. The parents have their genetic material altered by a radiation leak in the reactor of her ship when it crashed in 1400s Italy which allows them to mate successfully. Their single offspring also has the ability to shift form between the forms of his parent species.

I hope that I gave enough info to answer the question.


----------



## W.Goepner

sleepindawg said:


> Let's see if I can do this well...
> 
> My main story is something I call 'My Monster'.
> 
> Major Gary Orson Dannels is a merc who has been living since the 1400s. The name of my MC is only the name he took for this 'lifetime'. He is a hybrid between a 1400s human and a female of a bipedal catlike species that will become known as 'The Margay' so named for the earth breed of cat that they resemble. View attachment 24158 The race is about human-sized and has hand-like front paws. The parents have their genetic material altered by a radiation leak in the reactor of her ship when it crashed in 1400s Italy which allows them to mate successfully. Their single offspring also has the ability to shift form between the forms of his parent species.
> 
> I hope that I gave enough info to answer the question.




Oh My that sounds very interesting. Hurry and get your post count up so you can post that and let us read it.


----------



## Nadinarte

Hello! I'm Nadia. :cookie:
It's a bit strange to introduce myself in the web, I haven't been part of a forum for years!
In any case, nice to meet you! I was born and brought up in Italy but I've been living in Britain for over five years.
What has happened is that I have almost completed the draft of a sci-fi fantasy book in English, rather than Italian. It has been quite the adventure, but here I am!
I'd love not only to find feedback to my writing but to see what others are up to.
I want to learn more and read more (the two things come hand in hand), all to understand and enjoy better the fantastic experience that writing is!
As English is not my first language, sometimes I might write things that sound a little bit odd. Please feel free to correct me, I need that support.
Thank you for dedicating your time to this chunk of boring text! nthego:
I hope we can get along and to learn plenty! :tickled_pink:

Nadia


----------



## Aquilo

Nadinarte said:


> Hello! I'm Nadia. :cookie:
> It's a bit strange to introduce myself in the web, I haven't been part of a forum for years!
> In any case, nice to meet you! I was born and brought up in Italy but I've been living in Britain for over five years.
> What has happened is that I have almost completed the draft of a sci-fi fantasy book in English, rather than Italian. It has been quite the adventure, but here I am!
> I'd love not only to find feedback to my writing but to see what others are up to.
> I want to learn more and read more (the two things come hand in hand), all to understand and enjoy better the fantastic experience that writing is!
> As English is not my first language, sometimes I might write things that sound a little bit odd. Please feel free to correct me, I need that support.
> Thank you for dedicating your time to this chunk of boring text! nthego:
> I hope we can get along and to learn plenty! :tickled_pink:
> 
> Nadia



Good to have you here, Nadi! And you're bilingual!! Italian at that! That's a beautiful mix of accent on the ears. Welcome to WF!


----------



## RadioFerret

Hey y'all! I'm RadioFerret!

I'm an aspiring writer, currently unpublished, and trying to hone my craft. I came to this forum with the hope of getting criticism on my works and improve myself!  My favorite genres have to be gothic and drama, although I do have a fascination with low fantasy. Personally, I prefer to write short stories and novellas. 

Thanks for reading, have a great day!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, *RadioFerret*. :hi:

I'll hope to see short story or two from you ... !


----------



## dodson

*Introducing myself*

Hi All! My name is Cordell Longstreath and I am a writer. I started off writing poems and worldbuilding for an epic fantasy I've been working on for 16 years. I graduated from a Greats Books College with a Bachelor's of Science in Humanities. I've been freelancing pretty consistently and I am happy to find a vibrant writing community.

My current works involves the utilizing of civic journalism, community engagement, geek culture, and literacy. I am Documenter for a civic journalism lab, interviewer for community organization, press for a geek lifestyle blog, and manager of my personal blog. I even created a literacy classroom based off a writing and editing toolkit I created for my thesis.

I look forward to asking digital networking questions and ethical questions. I want to have a stream of published work that brings my credibility up to par with my nonprofit and academic work. Look forward to my contribution to promote connectivity!


----------



## PiP

Hi Dodson and welcome to our creative community. Any questions re navigating the forum, just shoot me a PM.

PiPs


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Dodson, welcome to the forum. Cordell is not a common name over here, I don't know about in the US. The only one I know of is Cordell Hull, he was a US Senator awarded the Nobel peace prize for being one of the initiators of the United Nations after the war, now that makes it a good name  

PiP is a fount of wisdom concerning the forum, but you can also ask questions of anyone with 'Mentor' after their name.


----------



## sleepindawg

W.Goepner said:


> Oh My that sounds very interesting. Hurry and get your post count up so you can post that and let us read it.



I took a shortcut on the post count thingy, but by now I likely have the count up there.

As for posting anything I likely will be posting requests for advice on character development. But then, I do need someone to point me at the right part of the whole forums.


----------



## sleepindawg

W.Goepner said:


> Oh My that sounds very interesting. Hurry and get your post count up so you can post that and let us read it.



I posted some of my WIP over in the workshops under the speculative fiction section.


----------



## Haruto Neoko

So I'm new here and just wanted to say hi everybody! I used to write a lot in my free time mostly fanfiction but now I'm trying to improve my world building so I started writing my own story and need somewhere to ask questions/get advice and just talk about my work.


----------



## PiP

Haruto Neoko said:


> So I'm new here and just wanted to say hi everybody! I used to write a lot in my free time mostly fanfiction but now I'm trying to improve my world building so I started writing my own story and need somewhere to ask questions/get advice and just talk about my work.



Welcome to our creative community, Haruto. We have an active writing discussion forum where you can ask questions and once you become a full member you can share some of your own work for feedback. A good way to improve your own work is offer feedback to other members.


----------



## vaporlight

Hello! 

I'm mostly just going to read postings, and maybe offer a critique now and then if someone is struggling. 

Right now I'm undoing my mess of a wip and making an outline for it. It's a fantasy book that got a little out if hand with too many chapters going nowhere. xD 

Live and learn right? 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Peruzzi

Hello there,
Thank you for accepting me as a member.
I'm new.  I am a forensic electrical engineer, and I author journal articles for the National Academy of Forensic Engineers.  In my work I author formal expert reports on engineering topics involved in legal cases.  
So I guess that makes me a professional writer, although that wasn't my intent as a young man.  Somebody told me once that the ultimate product of engineering is writing.
I joined this forum because I have a specific question.  I haven't seen it asked so I'll post it as a new thread.


----------



## Dluuni

@vaporlight: Yep, that seems to be a common issue for hopeful SF/F authors. Epics take far more planning than people imagine, and the common perception of writing has people pantsing. Maybe build some shorter pieces connected to it.

@Robert Peruzzi
It does! And we are happy to help.

Hope you can find what you are looking for! Let us all know if you have any questions.


----------



## Art Man

I'm new to these message boards, discovering them a week or two ago. I should've looked more thoroughly sooner because this board is a great resource but I'm retarded at the internet.


----------



## Trollheart

Hi all.
I was recommended this forum by a guy called Stan, whom I met on a different (music) forum. Don't know what his username was here (something like mustard or pepper maybe?) but he said you "was good people" (forgive the Italian syntax here!) :lol: so I thought I'd breeze on over and see what it was like.

Old guy here (well.... 56 this year) and I've been writing since I were knee high to a grasshopper. Mind you, it were a VERY big grasshopper, but that's another story. Possibly a bestseller. But anyway...

Never published - you have to send stuff to someone for it to be published, right? I always thought some kind wizard appeared and just did it for you. Imagine my shock - mostly due to beginning but never finishing novels. Now I'm more on the short story train. I've written about a dozen or so in the last little while, mostly tend to write in the fantasy/sci-fi/speculative fiction/horror genres, with a little crime and even some humour on the side. Happy to share my work here if anyone is interested, but beware: I am made entirely of glass and sugar, so be kind with that criticism! :lol: 

So that's me: happy to be here today, but who knows about tomorrow? Time will tell... little blabbermouth, can never keep it zipped...

Cheers!
Trollheart


----------



## Darkkin

It is Mr. Mustard...(waves, disappears back into the murk...)


----------



## Trollheart

Thanks. Kind of odd, as when I put that in as the member who recommended me, it said invalid. Things are getting too spicy for the pepper, or something....


----------



## PiP

Good morning, Trollheart and a warm welcome to WF. Stan's username is [h=4]*mrmustard615*[/h]Why not drop him a PM (personal message) and give him the heads-up you have signed up, promised to complete your novel and share a short story or two in the fiction workshops  We also have a monthly flash fiction contest - no prize- just the converted kudos of winning.
I remember musty telling us he'd met a guy on a music forum who was a VERY good writer... 

Any questions, please ask. we are har to help.


----------



## Trollheart

Ah. Seems I can't multi-quote here. Pity. Anyway...

Thanks PiP. Nice to be made welcome I must say.Ah yes, I should have known that from his email. He was called something else on the music forum. Good to know his name carries some weight around here.  I did email him, but sure, I'll send him a PM if he's still here. As to the novel, well I try not to make promises I can't keep... (is there a shycouch emoticon here? Used to be my favourite). Looking after my poor sister takes up most of my time, but I do my best.I'll certainly post some short stories. Look forward to it.

As to the writer he mentioned meeting, yeah I remember that guy. Hated him... :lol:
Seriously,yes he had some fine praise for me which was and is always welcome,but I don't know if I'd class myself as a VERY good writer. Maybe just a good one. Hey, I guess you can all judge for yourselves when I start subjecting you to my attempts...
(really want that shycouch icon...) 
Again, thanks for the welcome. Is it not possible to multi-quote here, or is it just until I reach a minimum post count?


----------



## PiP

Hi Trollheart, 

Here are some instructions for using the multiquote feature
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/125671-Stuff-You-May-Not-Know-How-To-Do

As for shycouch emoticon... best I can do 

:hopelessness::hopelessness:

Anyways... please take a look around and make yourself at home... we don't bite ... well maybe just a little when we've not been fed.


----------



## Trollheart

Thanks for that Pip.
What I actually meant though was how to reply to different parts of one post while quoting each. Using the quote above and /quote below the part I wanted to respond to works on the other site, but not here?


----------



## PiP

Trollheart said:


> Thanks for that Pip.



My pleasure




> What I actually meant though was how to reply to different parts of one post while quoting each.



You separate each part, highlight the text and then select the speech bubble icon in the above toolbar.



> Using the quote above and /quote below the part I wanted to respond to works on the other site, but not here?



You want to take comments from here and post them elsewhere? Apologies, it's been a long day


----------



## Trollheart

> PiP said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You separate each part, highlight the text and then select the speech bubble icon in the above toolbar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks. That's basically the same, but it wouldn't work for me. Maybe the quotes need to be in capitals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to take comments from here and post them elsewhere? Apologies, it's been a long day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I meant the process I was describing worked on the other forum I was on, but did not appear to be working here. It has been a long day: twenty-four hours, I believe. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Trollheart

Oh, any way to get my avvy larger? It's kinda squashed as it is. I know on the other forum you had to request from the mods and they would upload a larger one if you resized it. Anything like that here?
Thanks.


----------



## clark

Ma'am -- welcome to the attic of the Asylum, where staff fumble about busily, pretending to know what thery're doing. Only da Bosses knows what they're doing. It must be true, because they keep telling us they know what they're doing. They are a Voice. None of us has ever seen them, but because we know shit like 'none' takes a singular verb, they let us stay. We don't know who they are, though:  all we ever see are these two shrouded figues in the halls at night, a hologram of the pointy stick shimmering above them. Just be afraid, like the rest of us, and you'll be fine.

To business, damn it: *PiP,* in your #3375 you say, "*separate each part,* highlight the text". . . .Please provide more mindless detail: what do you mean. 'separate'? How? Do you _move_ it somewhere to 'separate' it? Where? When did the 'Jays win the World Series?*[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## Gumby

> To business, damn it: *PiP,* in your #3375 you say, "*separate each part,* highlight the text". . . .Please provide more mindless detail: what do you mean. 'separate'? How? Do you _move_ it somewhere to 'separate' it? Where? When did the 'Jays win the World Series?



You simply highlight the part you wish to separate, like I did above with your words that I pasted here. After you highlight them, you click the little bubble quote icon in the toolbar and that will put a quote bubble around the words that you highlighted. If you have a whole wall of text you wish to separate, you would simply repeat this process with each part you wished to comment on. Highlight, click quote icon, then comment below the text you just highlighted and quoted, like I did here.




> We don't know who they are, though:  all  we ever see are these two shrouded figues in the halls at night, a  hologram of the pointy stick shimmering above them. Just be afraid, like  the rest of us, and you'll be fine.



Sir, I must protest such a dark and vague description of us. 

Surely we are much more like this:


----------



## thefloridapoet

Welcome to the Forums Like a Fox - I'm a poet, and flit around here when I don't have my head in a book or finger's on the keyboard or busy living life away from here.  Anyway, the weather's fine, the people are nice and things are just lovely at the forums.  Enjoy


----------



## sleepindawg

Trollheart said:


> Hi all.
> I was recommended this forum by a guy called Stan, whom I met on a different (music) forum. Don't know what his username was here (something like mustard or pepper maybe?) but he said you "was good people" (forgive the Italian syntax here!) :lol: so I thought I'd breeze on over and see what it was like.
> 
> Old guy here (well.... 56 this year) and I've been writing since I were knee high to a grasshopper. Mind you, it were a VERY big grasshopper, but that's another story. Possibly a bestseller. But anyway...
> 
> Never published - you have to send stuff to someone for it to be published, right? I always thought some kind wizard appeared and just did it for you. Imagine my shock - mostly due to beginning but never finishing novels. Now I'm more on the short story train. I've written about a dozen or so in the last little while, mostly tend to write in the fantasy/sci-fi/speculative fiction/horror genres, with a little crime and even some humour on the side. Happy to share my work here if anyone is interested, but beware: I am made entirely of glass and sugar, so be kind with that criticism! :lol:
> 
> So that's me: happy to be here today, but who knows about tomorrow? Time will tell... little blabbermouth, can never keep it zipped...
> 
> Cheers!
> Trollheart



56 isn't as old as 65, but I'm sure you have earned any grey hair you have. 

On the question of being published, it seems that if it's posted online it's some form of published. At any rate, you can't sell first rights for it in the language that you posted it in.


----------



## sleepindawg

PiP said:


> Hi Trollheart,
> 
> Here are some instructions for using the multiquote feature
> https://www.writingforums.com/threads/125671-Stuff-You-May-Not-Know-How-To-Do
> 
> we don't bite.



I beg to differ @PIP I bite... but only if the lady wants me to.


----------



## Coffee Sapien

Good night, everyone. I'm an aspiring writer and recently picked my writing practice up again. I want to go back to school for writing as soon as I can. I look forward to talking with you all!


----------



## Gary O'

Hi there

Gary O' here

First post ever

Gotta say, one of us sucks

Anyway, I write...sooo, thought I'd see what WT is all about

Guess I can't post pics just yet

Oh well

Heh this may turn out to be my last post if I can't somehow get used to this ancient format (I think its as old as me)


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Welcome newbies. Lots of support and good info here on the writing trail. The best of luck to you all.


----------



## akkroz9

Hello to you too..


----------



## J.T. Chris

Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## rarie

Hi, I'm Laura.
I've always loved reading, but I've only been properly pursuing writing for a few years now. I like pretty much all genres but my favourite is probably fantasy, and my favourite author would have to be Patrick Rothfuss.
Anyway, I'm really glad to have found this site and am looking forward to checking it out more!


----------



## Dluuni

Hi Laura! Pleased to meet you! What's your work in progress like, and how are you doing on it?


----------



## CNel

Hi there, I am new to this forum and could really use some help and advice from seasoned writers. 

I have recently taken a job as a ghostwriter to write stories for a company. This was all well and good and I submitted my first story, they accepted it, paid me and the contract was closed.

However, now, they want me to rewrite the story so that it fits more genre's for sale. In small terms they want me to add 12 additional and explicit love scenes to my story so that it may fall into both the normal romance genre as well as the adult based genre's. 

I am finding this so difficult, as the additional scene's are completely changing the character development as well as it's messing with my timeline for the story. I have no idea how to do this, and have little experience with writing more adult themes but I cannot refuse them as I have signed a contract that I will work on the story if any changes need to be made, they own this story now so I have to work on it until they're completely happy with it.  

How can I do this without changing my story? I almost feel like it's cheapening the main story as well, as it's not what I intended for it to be in the first place and now I am suffering with so much writers block that it is giving me anxiety. 

Is there anyone on this forum with experience in this field or advice on how I can do this? I feel very lost at the moment so any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Frostmobi

*New to the forum*

Edited: I am a newbie to this forum, nice to meet you everyone.

Well about myself... 
I started writing when I was in high school at another forum. It was thrilling and I loved how I could communicate myself about my emotions and what I was going through withput having to really think about what would others think about me or how would they feel abput my emotions or my thoughts. 

It was great.... 

Until it was not...

Funnily enough people who were living with me (relatives and displeasing people) started to find out about my stories....it was awful.

Critique after critique, in all honesty it felt as if they had found a window to see all my insides and it made me feel extremely vulnerable.

I have had a... Um how to put it, a kind of movie like life? Sometimes when I tell stories I even think it sounds ridiculous but eh... Anyhow. Back to topic!

I stopped writing.

Until today, where I am gathering my courage to write once more and... remain somewhat anonymous. 

Anyhow... Nice to meet you all and looking forward to this journey.


----------



## Bmble_B

Hi, I'm a 19 year old college sophomore who's always loved to write and draw. I'm just recently starting to take both seriously, and joining a community to get feedback on my writing work seemed to be a great first step. Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## J.T. Chris

Welcome Frostmobi and Bmble_B. We're glad to have you!


----------



## Blackmars

Hello everyone!

I am brand new here and am looking forward to learning a lot from my fellow writers. :tennis:


----------



## J.T. Chris

Greetings, Blackmars!


----------



## Moose.H

Hi, I am Tim,  a Quantity Surveyor and Building Project Manager.  I have published a Book on Economics that started as a LinkedIn blog with a new Behavioural economic  theory that has been well received. Validation was great,  particularly as it did not involve pay2publish, for most people it is academically over the top ... Other than that it was stimulating and I am writing about gnomes,  more fun. .

I was born in Rhodesia and grew up in Zimbabwe without changing country. I have had the extreme privilege working and living in many African countries (incredible wilderness and diversity ). This has not been without stress, hazards or great loss. I am working on Gnomes of the Kalahari.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Hi there Tim. We do have a non-fiction section - I look forward to learning more about gnomes!

HJC


----------



## Moose.H

I sometimes think Gnomes are more real.... I have a lot of reading to do before I can go much further thanks.


----------



## technicalbob

Hello to all.

I too am new here. My name is Bob and some time ago I wrote a novel in my spare time. Looking back, I made all the classic mistakes of most rookie writers. Since returning to writing I have taken a course on fiction and read several books that have helped me to improve, or at least identify my own shortcomings; I have issues with brevity and pacing.
I am currently on an extended holiday and writing in my spare time as I travel. I am 60000 words into a new novel, though I feel that can be drastically reduced as I am also studying grammar and style, teaching me both brevity and active voice. I have learnt that editing is a large part of professional writing and is a skill within itself. I am also keeping a record of my travels on my website, though I don't believe I am able to share the link yet. 
I hope that I can become an active member of this forum to learn from other users, to share what I have learned so far and to have a place to find both critique and encouragement. 
Thank you for taking the time to read this and I hope to have more to post soon, WiFi permitting. 

Regards, Technicalbob.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PiP

Hi Bob, and welcome to our creative community. Have you found travel to be a great source of inspiration?


----------



## technicalbob

I have indeed. It's not just the places you go, but the people you meet. Everyone has their own stories to share with you when you're stuck on a bus or a train, both locals and fellow travellers alike. 
I've read more books than usual too, a must for any creative writer.
In Vietnam, there is a lake that is home to a legend involving a magic sword that is retrieved by a giant turtle after enemies are vanquished. It bears a resemblance to the legend of King Arthur and you can't help but wonder if one somehow inspired the other or if they are just coincidentally similar. Either way, travelling is a great way to realise the idea that stories have been told by humans since we began. 


Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheStory101

Hello,

I'm Michael and I am new to writing. My brother and I have always been interested in writing and both of us have creative imaginations. 

Last year I started writing a novel. I was up to 50,000 words before had to stop for personal reasons. Recently I have added another 65,000 words to the novel. My brother also worked on his own story and is up to 100,000 words too. 

I'm still new to writing and I'm sure I have a lot of mistakes. My brother found this forum for us. I hope we can learn a great deal about writing.


----------



## TheStory99

You was supposed to make your own introduction thread. Come on man!


----------



## Ma'am

Welcome, Stories!

We have a weekly flash fiction contest with a small prize, if y'all are interested. This week's prompt is "a date." See details here.


----------



## DethHead89

DethHead89 here, coming to you LIVE from an undisclosed location. He he he. I've been a closeted writer for many years. Ive started hundreds of stories. Finished some. I mainly deal in the realm of SciFi/fantasy/horror, but am a fan of all sorts of writing. Bulowski and HST to name a few of my favorites. I'm here to learn and try to create earth shattering worlds, as in the foot steps of my heros. PKD, Alan Moore, and King of course. I could also develop my grammer tools as well. Monsters ain't gona die wit not so good words. I hope this is the place to be than. DethHead signing out, reminding you to do your writing in the dark and eat your cereal with a fork.


----------



## J.T. Chris

Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## DethHead89

P.S. i look forward to reading other peoples work.


----------



## gratefulduck

Hi, I'm pete. Dad and factory guy. I'm also the associate editor for the Tales to Terrify podcast, and just sort of getting my feet wet writing, myself. 
Fancy myself a horror/fantasy guy, but I'm currently working on a collection of humours shorts.


----------



## Ma'am

Greetings Dethhead89 and gratefulduck. Welcome aboard.

If either of you are interested, we have a new weekly flash fiction challenge just opened, with a small prize. The prompt this week is: winter holiday. Details are here.


----------



## Mark A. Wrong

Hello everyone. I have always found writing down words to be a closet passion kept secret, hidden away in piles of paper containing scribbled ideas of a thought, a story or a song. I joined in order to post some more developed pieces for critique by like minded people.


----------



## Dan Rhys

Hello, I am brand new here--not even up to 10 posts yet--but I came here because I really want to hear from others about the writing process and the approaches that work for you. 

Having recently been published myself after reaching the semis in an international contest, I also want to give advice of my own. I like that this forum is heavily into the writing process and that people seem polite thus far. I don't always see that on forums.


----------



## Ma'am

Greetings, Dan. 

I definitely agree with you that the overall vibe of this forum does tend to be polite and low on drama, whereas many of them are not that lol. 

Also, if you're interested, we have a weekly flash fiction challenge going on now, the Lean and Mean challenge. There's still over half the week to go on this week's prompt ("winter holiday") and there's a small prize for the winner. More details are here.


----------



## Blueman

Hello There,
                 I have just joined the writers fourm and don't yet know where this is taking me. I began writing with intention in about 2003 starting with contemporary philosophy. I wrote three chapters with synopsis and personal profile but found the task of finding a publisher to be long and laborious. Since then I studied two years of Social Sciences HONS distance learning and completed a BSc in Mental Health Nursing. I have also tried my hand at fiction and poetry, both of which I have found quite easy and have a loose plan to write my travel memoirs as fact based fiction from all my old diary's and photo's I still have stashed away. I originate from England but am currently living in New Zealand with my wife of 20 years. I have worked and travelled in 7 different countries and also travelled through numerous others but have found that moving to a new country to be a whole different experience and currently going with the old Nietzsche adage 'what doesn't kill you makes you stronger". Hopefully this will give e more fuel for the fire when it comes to my expression as a wordsmith.


----------



## W.Goepner

Hello Blueman and welcome to the writers forums. I am only a writer as yourself, but I like to welcome new people here when I get the chance.

Here there are a lot of people that are like you, looking to improve and publish. Many have accomplished those goals and offer advice to those of us whom have yet to reach our goals. 

That said, there is a minimum number of required posts one must accomplish before being able to post your own works. To accomplish these required posts I suggest to navigate your way around the forums pages and chat areas. commenting in the workshops is a great way to make the necessary quota. 

An easy guide to figure out the navigation here is to scroll to the top of the page here and click on the little house icon. There you will find all the sections of the forums and the rules and regulations. Once there scroll down to the writers workshops and look around at the writings others have posted. Find some to critique give your thoughts and any food for thought you may have on their works. 

I hope this helps and Please enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## Scr1pter

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum glad to participate.

Hello welcome to the forum everyone


----------



## H.Franco

Hi, Im Sharon Franco from virginia USA, Thanks to writing forums


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi Sharon, welcome to the forum. 
A tip, to improve your writing check everything you write, not just stories and stuff you think of as 'My writing'. You have a capital letter following a comma there where it should be a period and 'Virginia' deserves a capital. They are little things that I am sure you know really, but the more you catch and correct yourself in them the less it will happen.

Anyway, like I said, welcome to the forum and I hope you enjoy your time here, also I am curious what sort of things you write, essays, fantasy, detective stories ...?


----------



## Unstablelife

Hey! I am here because I have a lot of thoughts to put to words. I want to start writing.


----------



## W.Goepner

Unstablelife said:


> Hey! I am here because I have a lot of thoughts to put to words. I want to start writing.



The first thing to do is put those thoughts on the proverbial paper. Getting the thoughts and ideas written down is a starting point. Blending and establishing the story can come a little later. Sometimes the story will and does come as you begin the writing. The mind begins to filter and adjust the thought into a story the more one thinks about it. Thus to quote another person from the Forums here "Just write."


----------



## Olly Buckle

W.Goepner said:


> The first thing to do is put those thoughts on the proverbial paper. Getting the thoughts and ideas written down is a starting point. Blending and establishing the story can come a little later. Sometimes the story will and does come as you begin the writing. The mind begins to filter and adjust the thought into a story the more one thinks about it. Thus to quote another person from the Forums here "Just write."



Of course Unstablelife may not be thinking of a story, Bill, they only said 'Thoughts'. It could be a treatise on Philosophy or Religion for all we know. I would agree with the conclusion though. Place your bum on the seat and start putting those ideas into solid structures of words and phrases. It is amazing the clarity it gives to something you thought you had all worked out. And the more you do it the better you get and the better it gets. Come and have some fun


----------



## indianroads

Hi. Indianroads here - I ride an Indian motorcycle on, you know, roads. 

I'm a self published author of five books, and should finish up the first draft of my next book in a few days. My goal for this year is to publish the last 2 books of my SciFi series. I've not thought about anything after that.

I'm a retired engineer - veteran of Silicon Valley in CA, and a life long martial artist - with black belts in 4 different styles, my highest rank is 7th Dan in Taekwondo.

So... hi.


----------



## Blueman

*Reply*



W.Goepner said:


> Hello Blueman and welcome to the writers forums. I am only a writer as yourself, but I like to welcome new people here when I get the chance.
> 
> Here there are a lot of people that are like you, looking to improve and publish. Many have accomplished those goals and offer advice to those of us whom have yet to reach our goals.
> 
> That said, there is a minimum number of required posts one must accomplish before being able to post your own works. To accomplish these required posts I suggest to navigate your way around the forums pages and chat areas. commenting in the workshops is a great way to make the necessary quota.
> 
> An easy guide to figure out the navigation here is to scroll to the top of the page here and click on the little house icon. There you will find all the sections of the forums and the rules and regulations. Once there scroll down to the writers workshops and look around at the writings others have posted. Find some to critique give your thoughts and any food for thought you may have on their works.
> 
> I hope this helps and Please enjoy your stay with us.



Hello J, Thank you very much for your support. I'll use my posts and therefore my words wisely. I don't do Social Media so in time I'll the boundaries around how to work this thing

Blueman


----------



## W.Goepner

Indianroads... I like the concept and the name. Very creative.

Welcome to the forums. Take a look around and visit the workshops if you like. Drop a comment on anything you feel should have one. There are many forms of writing here, everything from poetry to screen plays. I am pretty sure you will find something to suit your fancy.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Good to see you returning Indianroads. There is some interesting stuff on self publishing and promoting yourself in the publishing section, do you get many sales?

I wonder what sort of Bike you have? Is it one of the original Indians or one of the new Polaris ones? I mostly rode Japanese bikes, my favourites were the Suzuki GS series, the first Jap bike that went round corners properly. My last one was the 750cc, but I actually preferred the 650, this is a small island with not much opportunity to use anything over 600cc, and it would dance on urban streets 
Two broken legs and fragile bones from age and meds mean I don't ride any longer, but I do miss it.


----------



## indianroads

Olly Buckle said:


> Good to see you returning Indianroads. There is some interesting stuff on self publishing and promoting yourself in the publishing section, do you get many sales?
> 
> I wonder what sort of Bike you have? Is it one of the original Indians or one of the new Polaris ones? I mostly rode Japanese bikes, my favourites were the Suzuki GS series, the first Jap bike that went round corners properly. My last one was the 750cc, but I actually preferred the 650, this is a small island with not much opportunity to use anything over 600cc, and it would dance on urban streets
> Two broken legs and fragile bones from age and meds mean I don't ride any longer, but I do miss it.



Thank you all for the welcome! I’m enjoying myself here.

Technically speaking, I started riding Indian Motorcycles when I was 2 weeks old. Apparently, riding between my parents put me to sleep when I was being fussy. Note: my partner didn’t allow me to take our children out until they were much older.

My first bike was a BSA Lightening, an awesome bike, but the Lucas electric system gave me problems. After that I graduated to Honda’s, then Harleys. I purchased my first Indian in 2002 when the brand was revived and built in Gilroy CA. Later I rode a Custom Indian built in South Carolina. Currently I have 2 Indians in the garage, a 2014 Chief Vintage and 2016 Springfield. 

I’ve ridden back and forth across the USA and through all of the lower 48 states, and western Canada.

ETA: I finished my first draft yesterday and began work on the blurb / product description today.


----------



## clark

Hi Chis. Pleasure to 'meet' you.

I wish all our newcomers and returnees would post an intro as thorough as yours. Very informative and helpful re your areas of expertise and focus. Thank you . . . . . . . .


----------



## Rhodster

I am Rhoda Tripp. Hello Everyone.


----------



## Darren White

Rhodster said:


> I am Rhoda Tripp. Hello Everyone.


Hey Rhoda, there you are!
Welcome 

So, what part of the forum is going to be the part you are interested in most?
And, what do you write? Poetry, Fiction, Non-Fiction?


----------



## Tirralirra

Hullo nice writing and dissecting persons.

I am calling myself Tirralirra here, but have other names on other boards. Why so? Well you may have noticed that on some boards you have to register before you can see any contents. Which is silly, because it’s really only after you’ve had a look can you judge whether the type of contribution and critique is what you are seeking. I have been quite depressingly astonished at what I have found on a couple of other locations, and, conversely, very pleasantly surprised at what is on here.

I look forward to a period of looking and lurking before jumping in. No, I lie. I couldn’t restrain myself and have already put out a note or two. Impetuosity is my middle name.

Currently brown forest-fire smoke is drifting in, so you might guess where I am. I’m a long-time would-be writer/poet. Perhaps poetaster (or dilettante) is more like it. Anyway, be seei’n youse lot. Hooroo.


----------



## Darren White

Welcome Tirralirra, from a fellow poet.

Many of us here use forum names or pen names. I do too. Darren White isn't my real name, it's my pen name.
A large part of the forum is accessible, even when you haven't registered yet. We find that's important because, indeed, future members should be able to get a feel of the forum before they register.

But there are also a few parts of the forum you cannot see and access yet. Those are the Workshops, where you can post and critique, but is is hidden from the outside world. So perfect for pre-publishing work. The Workshops will become available to you after you have made your 10 initial posts.

Happy writing!


----------



## PiP

Hi Tirralirra and welcome to our creative community. I also write poetry and look forward to reading your work. Have you published any of your work? 

I hope the fire is not too close to home. We had a wildfire here last summer and although only relatively small before it was extinguished, we were on red alert to evacuate. Take care.


----------



## Tirralirra

Thanks Pip.

I’m looking forward to action on this board.

As to the fires - we are in town, so no danger of us burning, but  the AQI index is currently up at 90 and rising, so it’s masks on if going out for a walk or shopping!

We heard that your fires were quite extensive. 

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## PiP

Tirralirra said:


> Thanks Pip.
> 
> I’m looking forward to action on this board.



I think you will find us a friendly and supportive group but any questions/concerns please send me a PM (private message). We are far from draconian.



> As to the fires - we are in town, so no danger of us burning, but  the AQI index is currently up at 90 and rising, so it’s masks on if going out for a walk or shopping!



At least you are almost out of danger. 



.


----------



## Master Brett Nortje

Hey. I am new. I am bored, too.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Welcome, *MBN*! Hopefully we can relieve the boredom from time to time! 

HJC


----------



## musix543

Hello, am new. Not a published writer (unless news articles that i wrote as an intern count). I really like it (a range of short stories and poetry), but am inexperienced (and also not entirely convinced I'm good at it), so I hope that I learn a few things by being on here.


----------



## -xXx-

musix543 said:


> Hello, am new. Not a published writer (unless news articles that i wrote as an intern count). I really like it (a range of short stories and poetry), but am inexperienced (and also not entirely convinced I'm good at it), so I hope that I learn a few things by being on here.



hi!
_*waves*_
there are many different ways to learn here.
much of the learning leans toward supporting
the development path(s) most of interest to
the creative expressor.
_*there are fiction, and poetry challenges*
*there are discussion threads to practice presentation/discourse*
*there are word games and annual challenges*
*best of all, there are really great people*_
no worries.
welcome.


----------



## Ecri

*Me Myself and I*

Hello, names Ecri. I'm new to the forum. Hoping mostly to get critique and help from other writers. I also like photography (barely a beginner) and visual arts


----------



## Ma'am

Heyo, new peeps.

If y'all are interested, we have a weekly Lean and Mean flash fiction contest. It's just for fun and motivation but there's also a small prize. Details are here.


----------



## ResMax80

Hello, I’m ResMax80. I work in customer support and I enjoy stock car racing, college (American) football and basketball, cooking, b-movies, cats, lighter anime, and Star Trek. My favorite genres to read are SciFi, Mystery, Humor, History, and True Crime. 

I’m trying (emphasis on trying) to write fiction, specifically YA(young adult) fiction, and I guess general fiction. Sorry, for being fuzzy with the details.


----------



## BornForBurning

Welcome, Max!  
You should check out the general fiction board, and later, the fiction workshops.


----------



## sedated riot

I am searching the calloused depth of riddled hands. Hands that write poetry, short stories, and random poorly thought out posts on foreign threads. I have a taste for fantasy, sci-fi, and Frank Miller's Daredevil run. Please be kind and allow me a running start before releasing the hounds. Thank you.


----------



## -xXx-

sedated riot said:


> I am searching the calloused depth of riddled hands. Hands that write poetry, short stories, and random poorly thought out posts on foreign threads. I have a taste for fantasy, sci-fi, and Frank Miller's Daredevil run. Please be kind and allow me a running start before releasing the hounds. Thank you.


_*puts on best grrrrrrrrl*
*not-best-hound-on-the-block*
*waves*_
frank miller is incredible!
reading, writing, thinking, searching...yup.
that's here.
_*waves*
*looks for ma'am invite to the lean-mean*_
look around.
have questions...um,
will try to narrow to multiple choice(s).


----------



## Merrily

Hello everyone!  I've been writing on and off for about 15 years, and have managed a couple of placings in short story competitions.  

I have a major problem with finishing things.  I've managed to complete only a handful of short stories during those 15 years, but my heart lies in writing novels. I am the magpie who is fixated on one story until something shiny catches my eye and I hop over to check out another story idea, and then something else sparkles so I flap over to that and so on.  

I don't know any other writers and I have only one friend who reads books, so I hope that by joining a community of writers I will be able to learn more about the craft and enjoy the process with like-minded people.  

I enjoy historical fiction, crime and the supernatural.  My own writing always seems to veer into the supernatural/fantasy world.


----------



## -xXx-

Merrily said:


> <snip>
> I have a major problem with finishing things.  I've managed to complete only a handful of short stories during those 15 years, but my heart lies in writing novels.<snip>
> 
> I don't know any other writers and I have only one friend who reads books, so I hope that by joining a community of writers I will be able to learn more about the craft and enjoy the process with like-minded people.
> 
> I enjoy *historical fiction, crime and the supernatural*.  My own writing always seems to veer into the *supernatural/fantasy* world.



there are bazillions of shiny things here!
_*slides 5 folders*
*for pieces-parts wanting to-be-future-novel*_

ma'am should be along shortly
with a weekly challenge invitation.

short doesn't need to be a _bad_ thing,
nope.

welcome!!!

_*read.n.vote, please*_


----------



## Stojy

Hi All.

I've always kind of played with the idea of writing without every taking it to seriously. I have written a variety of short stories that remain unfinished due to my wondering mind.

I'm here to be an avid reader, whilst also hoping to improve my writing and ability to finish pieces by learning off everybody else here.

In terms of genre, honestly I'm not to fussy. I don't think there's much that I don't like reading.

Anyway, good to be here.


----------



## Darren White

Welcome Stojy 
I am sure you will find reading material in abundance. And perhaps we get the pleasure of reading your work too!


----------



## Helltorcher

Hey. I'm Helltorcher. I don't have a particularly strong background in writing. It's more like a thing I do when I have an idea. Recently I've just kind of felt like seeing someone else's opinion on them. So I ended up here. I'm pretty much entirely new to using any kind of forum. Never been very social so this a bit outside my range of comfort.  Still, I hope to enjoy my time here trying something new.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi, welcome to the forum, you are going to have to make ten posts I think it is before the system will let you post your own stuff, and posts in procrastination won't count. Don't be put off though, it can be quite easy. I would recommend going over to writing discussion and reading some of the debates there, shouldn't be too long before you find something interesting enough to comment on. We find it puts off people whose only interest is to spam us, but not the writers on the whole.


----------



## CurtisArnold315

This place is hard to navigate...

My name is Curtis S. Arnold, a writer living in a small city in Michigan. I have a cat named Anabelle Lee, and is say other than Poe, R.L Stine, Dean Koontz and Jonathan Rand are huge inspirations to me and my writing.

I write mostly horror with some non fiction mixed up, but I have one shirt story collection published and I'm working on another before busting into novels shortly after.

Hopefully I'll be able to navigate this site further, as my goal is to gain attention to some work on a separate site and contribute to helping out on this one, but I'm not sure how to do that.

At any rate, toodaloo


----------



## FreeTroutInc

*Personal Introduction*

Hello, I'm Gerard and I'm 33 years old. I've had a real love and skill of writing from when I was barely able to spell. I try not to contain myself to one specific category of creative writing because you never know what your really good at until you try. I am currently working on two ideas for screenplays and one for a tv show. I'd appreciate all feedback and criticism because to know where you need work is the only way to get better. I am also looking for anyone to work with to get ideas completed and dreams topped off. I also hope that I'm able to give you the push on one of your projects that helps you see it all the way to the bank. 

Thanks for your time and reading this,
Gerard


----------



## ghostwriter24/7

Hello guys, 

 Name's Dave. I'm an aspiring author and freelance ghostwriter working on Fiverr. I have helped ghostwrite a number of novels and numerous short stories!! 

So, if you're ever looking to hire a professional ghostwriter with plenty of five star reviews? 

Check this out!


----------



## SweetCake

Hi! I am fairly young, I love writing and poetry especially! I have written a good number of poems, and love it, I have started several stories but I never make it past Chapter 10, I start strong but then I get Writer's Block... Any suggestions?


----------



## Ma'am

Welcome aboard, Sweetcake. We have a weekly flash fiction contest with a small prize, if you're interested. Details are here.


----------



## estranguerro

Greetings to everyone. I'm estranguerro. I am no stranger to literature and writing, but I never made a clear decision to be actively involved in writing in the past, until now. I'm looking forward to learn more about writing and storytelling, and how my and the experiences of others here can help me hone my craft. I love stories in fantasy and strange worlds, and I'd love to write about the same.

I'll see you all around!


----------



## sywriter

Hi everyone,
I'm a fairly new writer. I've played about with bits and bobs over the years and always had ideas for stories but life always seemed to get in the way or perhaps it was laziness. Anyway I'm starting work on my first book. Completly newbie but loving the journey.


----------



## BigBagOfBasmatiRice

Hey.
I'm just a big bag of basmati rice.
Don't confuse me with jasmine rice.
I like writing, and people say I'm good at it...so, yeah. I am intrigued by the monthly contests writing forums offers. I am still struggling on my ten posts, heh...


----------



## fauxauthor

Hello, I'm fauxwriter, and I am on a path to hopefully write a compelling short story/novella that had been bouncing around in my mind for half a year now. This is the first creative writing endeavor I am embarking on, so hopefully this will pan out.

I love reading epic fantasy, especially Brandon Sanderson and am currently on my first read through of WoT, etc. I'm also hoping to get into science fiction and maybe some classics.

Hope to make friends here!


----------



## Ma'am

Welcome aboard!

We are starting our new week's Lean and Mean flash fiction challenge, if you're interested. Details are here.


----------



## Deleted member 64364

Hello everyone. I just created an account here and trying to figure out what to do first. I've been writing ever since I was fifteen but in the process of becoming of an adult, my discipline has waned a little bit. Currently trying to get the motivation to type out a novel I've had rattling in my head for the last two years. Any advise or strong words to give me a verbal kick in the pants would be great. Thanks for letting me on board!


----------



## Hanmin

Hi everyone!
I'm Hanmin, new here on the writer's forum. I am a very casual writer and sometimes have small snippets that I craft, but I never really have the motivation or the creativity to continue the bits that I put up. I am hoping to sharpen my skills a bit so I can actually write something worth reading, so I look forward to all your comments.... when I eventually have enough contribution to start posting my bits.


----------



## eballan

Hi All, my name is Erika and I love writing (of course). I'm working on a few different things at the moment while continuing my day job as a graphic designer. I'm here mainly for information but also to meet people and share the writing experience


----------



## Olly Buckle

Pleased to meet you Erika, have a look through 'Writing discussion' and 'Advanced writing discussion', you might find some information there   Remember to chip in from time to time as you have to have ten posts to be able to post your own work in the workshops and get critique. It is a while since I joined and I am not sure how much remains hidden, but I think that when you have made those posts and progress to 'Member' more will open up to you. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Zagreus

Hey, everyone!
You can call me Zagreus, I'm an English student looking to find a good writing community to settle down in. I've been writing for almost all my life, and I'm finally looking to work on some longer project ideas. I'm looking forward to my time here!


----------



## W.Goepner

Hello Zagreus, and welcome to the Writing Forums. Here we are a community of writers and readers that enjoy for many reasons the art of writing. In the forums you will find everything from Fiction to Fantasy, Poetry and None Fiction. It is required to get a number of posts before you are able to start a thread. The best way to achieve these posts are through commenting on threads open for new people to comment on them. Navigate through to the workshops, and read the pieces others have post. Leave comments and critiques, Please no one word comments they are not very helpful. Any way good luck and enjoy the forums. I hope to see your work soon.

Side note: Don't go looking for anything of mine, I have not post anything worth while in nearly three years. Thoughts come and go and some make the page, I just haven't chose to post.


----------



## Phil Istine

Not_certain_of_anything said:


> Hello everyone. I just created an account here and trying to figure out what to do first. I've been writing ever since I was fifteen but in the process of becoming of an adult, my discipline has waned a little bit. Currently trying to get the motivation to type out a novel I've had rattling in my head for the last two years. Any advise or strong words to give me a verbal kick in the pants would be great. Thanks for letting me on board!





Hanmin said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm Hanmin, new here on the writer's forum. I am a very casual writer and sometimes have small snippets that I craft, but I never really have the motivation or the creativity to continue the bits that I put up. I am hoping to sharpen my skills a bit so I can actually write something worth reading, so I look forward to all your comments.... when I eventually have enough contribution to start posting my bits.





eballan said:


> Hi All, my name is Erika and I love writing (of course). I'm working on a few different things at the moment while continuing my day job as a graphic designer. I'm here mainly for information but also to meet people and share the writing experience





Zagreus said:


> Hey, everyone!
> You can call me Zagreus, I'm an English student looking to find a good writing community to settle down in. I've been writing for almost all my life, and I'm finally looking to work on some longer project ideas. I'm looking forward to my time here!



Hello to all the new writers.  There's something here for everyone - flash fiction, poetry, short stories, longer novels, non-fiction, and even a place for visual art.  Once you've made ten meaningful posts you can start posting your own creations, but in the meantime why not join in discussions and maybe offer some critique of work posted by longer-term members?
Have fun!


----------



## Tyrisalthan

Hey everyone!

I am a new writer, just stating to write my very first fantasy novel. I am 35 yers old fantasy geek from Finland. I hope to get some feedback and help to my writing, not to mention the encouragement to actually write the damn thing. I have outlined like 40 chapter already, but have written just two (stating the third) chapter so far. Hopefully that will be soon remedied.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Hi there Tyrisalthan! You're a better planner than I am - I just dove in with chapter 1, no outlines in place ...:hororr:


----------



## Writor

Hi there, I'm Writor, I write stuff.
I've been writing in exchange for a paycheck for, um, let me see... about 15 years now. No books though until last year, I have one non-fiction book out and now I'm tempted to try my hand at fiction as well because that's what I wanted to do as a kid. I wrote my first story in 3rd grade into ragged old notebook with lead pencil at candlelight because that's what writers do, right? Not a native English speaker so I expect to err a bit here and there.


----------



## Ma'am

Welcome aboard, Writor.

We have a Lean and Mean flash fiction challenge every week, if you're interested. This week's prompt is "Reality TV." Details are here.


----------



## Writor

Ma'am said:


> Welcome aboard, Writor.
> 
> We have a Lean and Mean flash fiction challenge every week, if you're interested. This week's prompt is "Reality TV."



Thanks, but I don't seem to have access to previous entries. Just thought to take a look what's and how has been done previously. Is this because of the 10 post rule?


----------



## Ma'am

Writor said:


> Thanks, but I don't seem to have access to previous entries. Just thought to take a look what's and how has been done previously. Is this because of the 10 post rule?



There's only one entry so far in this week's challenge, if that's what you mean. This week's challenge runs until late Sunday night (central time, US). You don't have to have a minimum number of posts to enter the challenge.


----------



## stirling

Hello 
I am a grad student/researcher in the sciences, but since quarantine kind of put a halt to my research, I thought I'd pick up a few novels I'd started before I got immersed in academia. I look forward to what this site has to offer


----------



## W.Goepner

Hi Stirling, and Welcome.

The forums are free to brows and comment where you feel you fit in. The sooner you get a number of comments and such posts the sooner you get to post your own pieces. 

Start at the top of this page and click the house button. There you will find all the different categories of this forum. Some of the workshops have the works in progress of others set for review and critique. Give comments in those you feel you need to. Please remember to be courteous and leave more than a one word critique. Help others so we can also get to know you in return. 

PS. Don't go looking for anything of mine I haven't put out anything in ages.


----------



## The wolf

Pawn said:


> Don't want to make a thread? Post here.


 Hello everyone, it's been a blue moon since I've been here. I recognize very people but nevertheless glad too be back.


----------



## Pazcore1

Hello,

I stumbled across this forum as I’ve decided to give writing ago.  I’ve only written one short kids story so far, but enjoyed doing that and I have a few more ideas swirling around.   

I’ve tried to edit my profile but I don’t my account has been verified by the admin/mods yet - can anybody advise or point me in the write direction?

Thanks in advance 

Pazcore1


----------



## Olly Buckle

Hi, and welcome to the forum. We have a thing where you stay a 'New Member' for your first ten posts, then things open up. We find that the people who are only in here to spam usually can't be bothered.

Watch for homophones, words that sound the same but spelled differently, check out write/right.

People think kids stories are going to be simple, doing it well is not easy though, look forward to seeing what you have got when those ten posts are past. Drop me a pm when you get to post it.


----------



## Pazcore1

Thanks Olly.    

The 'write' was intentional - my attempt at being funny.   Maybe I should have used italics.  Oh well.   

Yeah, the story I have done took a while and I expect a lot of critique, but that's why I joined. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Oops, sorry,  
Still, lesson one, in writing be explicit, no-one can hear your tone of voice or see your smile, it is *only* the words.


----------



## AForgeMaster

Hello,

I've made a lot of major changes but now I am going for an English Literature major. I have enjoyed writing for years but have never had the follow through needed to pursue it professionally. I found after basic training and AIT I have changed a lot so I am having another guy at this!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Apprenticeship and industry training? It is not an easy way to make a living, but on the other hand plenty of people do. It is obvious you feel you are changing a lot look at the end of your post. "I am having another *guy* at this!"  

Welcome to the forum, hope we can help with your development, there are some good people here.


----------



## Tryon

I wish I’d have noticed this thread before I created a new intro thread!  lol


----------



## RD Meyer

I've been meaning to join a writer's forum for a while now.  Never seem to have the time(I do, but I'm lazy sometimes and get distracted easily when I should be posting).  I will make time now, even if it's hit or miss at first.

I've been a writer most of my life(haven't we all?), but I got serious about it roughly a decade ago and have published three novels since(with a fourth out in late July).  I'm always trying to see what styles and stories interest people.  I have a blog under RD Meyer Writes that I'll put in my profile signature once I'm allowed.

If I can figure out how to make a living as a writer - you know...pay the bills - I'll gladly do that, but alas, those dreams remain as of yet unfulfilled.  Maybe that'll change one day.  Maybe it won't.  Until then, I'm just going to write as I'm able and have a blast doing it.  Looking forward to interacting.


----------



## S.J.T. Cornerststone

Hi everyone! I'm new here and I'm excited I joined. I'm currently a college student on my senior year. I like to write poetry and short stories. My favorite genres are usually horror, suspense, and sci-fi. I've been writing since I was about 8 years old. My favorite author is H.P. Lovecraft, who I draw inspiration from. And one of my driving forces for continuing my literary career is my mother whose always encouraged me to keep writing. I am the only son of two loving parents and I hope to make some great friends on this site. I open to constructive criticism of my work and I'm happy to improve!


----------



## Dluuni

Good to see you! May you interrogate the now very well known failings of Lovecraft and bring new life to the genre.


----------



## jasondelirious

I'm Jason. I always believed I had a talent for writing. I think it will be nice to get some feedback. I am very lonely.


----------



## khahori

Hi


----------



## musman0860

It is my first post here. English is second language for me and I am not master in this craft here. I am beginner here wanna learn about writings. I always found of reading so I find this platform and community very helpful regarding English writing as skill. Hope so it will be wonderful experience here with you all.

Sent from my RNE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## W.Goepner

Jason, Khahori, and musman0860. Welcome one and all to the Writing Forums. 

There are many things to be learned here and as much to give. Most here are helpful and many are like you just starting out. Take a stroll through the many rooms and genres this forum has to offer. By leaving comments in areas you are interested in, you can gain full membership. It takes a number of posts/comments in other areas like the workshops to get member status. Once member status is gained you may post some of your own writings for viewing and critique.

To navigate here, scroll to the top of this page. near the upper left there is a home icon. Clicking on the icon takes you to the start page where the genres and forms are listed. Brows through them and see what interests you. Leave comments or advice to the writers. Please no one word comments, they are not very helpful.

For those of you which English is not their first language. There is a area to help with that also. 

Again welcome and enjoy the Writing Forums.


----------



## Taylor

Hi Everyone!   I'm new.   I have been enjoying this forum for the past week.   Lot's of great opinions and things to read.  I came across it when I was googling to figure out how to solve a writing problem.  Why do I have a writing problem?  Because I'm writing a novel.   

A little about me:  I am a CPA and have worked in finance for most of my career.  I specialized in writing, and interpreting tax legislation. I used to love creative writing, but over the years I have let it slip away.  Now that I'm semi-retired, it's time to get back to it.  So here I am, half way finishing my first draft of a Historical Crime/Romance.  

I look forward to many more great discussions!

Taylor


----------



## castlecreation

Hi all. Joined this in a fit or Writers Block. I'm sure you all are awesome!


----------



## Wannabewriter

Hi everyone, introducing myself. A wannabe writer currently and future professional writer, hopefully! I write a lot for my job but most interested in pursuing a new career in fiction writing, particularly TV, film or radio. Looking forward to posting lots more on here.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Taylor said:


> Hi Everyone!   I'm new.   I have been enjoying this forum for the past week.   Lot's of great opinions and things to read.  I came across it when I was googling to figure out how to solve a writing problem.  Why do I have a writing problem?  Because I'm writing a novel.
> 
> A little about me:  I am a CPA and have worked in finance for most of my career.  I specialized in writing, and interpreting tax legislation. I used to love creative writing, but over the years I have let it slip away.  Now that I'm semi-retired, it's time to get back to it.  So here I am, half way finishing my first draft of a Historical Crime/Romance.
> 
> I look forward to many more great discussions!
> 
> Taylor



Welcome, *Taylor*! What period is your novel going to be set in?

HJC



castlecreation said:


> Hi all. Joined this in a fit or Writers Block. I'm sure you all are awesome!



I hope we don't let you down, *castlecreation*! I find that coaxing yourself to write just a little every day can help to break through the dreaded WB. Fiction can be its own inspiration.

HJC



Wannabewriter said:


> Hi everyone, introducing myself. A wannabe writer currently and future professional writer, hopefully! I write a lot for my job but most interested in pursuing a new career in fiction writing, particularly TV, film or radio. Looking forward to posting lots more on here.



Hi there, *Wannabewriter*! Which genre do you like to write in?

HJC


----------



## Taylor

Harper J. Cole said:


> Welcome, *Taylor*! What period is your novel going to be set in?
> 
> HJC



The story takes place in 1990.  It is based on a combination of a number of real life crimes of the same nature that took place in the U.S. over a two year period.  The plot covers the events that lead up to the crime, and the crime happens at the end.  All of the characters are ficticious, but based on researching actual people and certain industries.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Psychosurrealism

Hi, just signed up. I decided to try writing recently. I've had an idea floating around in my head for some time so sat down and knocked something out quickly. I've not shown anyone, sometimes I read it and think it's rubbish, other times think it's not that bad. I'd love to post it in the forum to get some feedback from actual writers. How would I go about doing that? I could post the opening chapter which is about 3000 words, is that too long for a post?


----------



## bdcharles

Psychosurrealism said:


> Hi, just signed up. I decided to try writing recently. I've had an idea floating around in my head for some time so sat down and knocked something out quickly. I've not shown anyone, sometimes I read it and think it's rubbish, other times think it's not that bad. I'd love to post it in the forum to get some feedback from actual writers. How would I go about doing that? I could post the opening chapter which is about 3000 words, is that too long for a post?



Welcome  Post it in the fiction workshop, though you might need to make 10 non-thread-starting posts first (commenting on others' submissions is a good way to get through this). 3K words is fine.


----------



## Psychosurrealism

OK thanks for the feedback. I'll focus on commenting for a while first.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Welcome, and good luck with your first attempt. Move heaven and earth to finish it--drive yourself toward that goal. That's your first major milestone. Good luck!


----------



## ankit007

Hello Friends, 
My name is Ankit. I am from India.
I want to start a blog - about mental health, exams( Indian competitive exam) and also want to be writer on Quora.
I am educated in vernacular medium. I am taking the plunge into english writing and hoping that everyone here will help and support me.

Excited for great journey ahead.


----------



## Taylor

roger said:


> I’ve bounced around colleges when I was younger. I finally settled on Fine Arts, at least for a more sustained length of time. As a result, my education is pretty diverse: fine art, literature, philosophy, psychology, history, etc. The list demonstrates an ADD personality, I think.
> 
> I attended college in the sixties for the most part. It was a time when things in general were nuts and I tried my best to be a shining star of the strange. Unfortunately being strange lost its luster by the mid-seventies. Subsequent therapy helped me sort out the more annoying behavior at least to the extent people tolerate me now.
> 
> Words have become my passion. I love the modernists and postmodernists writers most, and I think Joyce is the most rewarding among them for me.
> 
> Over the years, my short stories and poems have been published in various college literary magazines. I was awarded the English Department Award for Literary Merit for my short stories and the Sheaf Literary Award for my poetry. I have written numerous technical manuals for the IT industry, as well as lectured across the United States, the Middle East, Europe and Asia. I am not nearly as dry as all of this seems to make me. I am noted for being a humorous speaker.
> 
> “From an Otherwise Comfortable Room” is my first (maybe the last if the next effort is as hard as this one). I’ll let you be the judge regarding its value.
> 
> I’m sure this is more than you care to know so I’ll stop.



Welcome!  I love humerous speakers...hard to find!


----------



## Psychosurrealism

bdcharles said:


> Welcome  Post it in the fiction workshop, though you might need to make 10 non-thread-starting posts first (commenting on others' submissions is a good way to get through this). 3K words is fine.



Do you know exactly how many posts I have to make before I can start a post? I have now commented on 10 but new posts is still disabled for me. I'm keen to post my story for feedback.


----------



## Daveallen10

Hello, aspiring writer from Wisconsin, USA here. I think I joined this site ages ago (15+ years) as a teenager, but I'm trying to get back to the craft. Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Harper J. Cole

ankit007 said:


> Hello Friends,
> My name is Ankit. I am from India.
> I want to start a blog - about mental health, exams( Indian competitive exam) and also want to be writer on Quora.
> I am educated in vernacular medium. I am taking the plunge into english writing and hoping that everyone here will help and support me.
> 
> Excited for great journey ahead.



Welcome, *Ankit*! We have a thread on mental health here, though you may have to make 10 posts before you have access. I hope you enjoy your time here. :thumbl:


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Daveallen10 said:


> Hello, aspiring writer from Wisconsin, USA here. I think I joined this site ages ago (15+ years) as a teenager, but I'm trying to get back to the craft. Nice to meet everyone!



:hi:

Welcome (back), *Dave*! What sort of genre do you write in?


----------



## Taylor

Daveallen10 said:


> Hello, aspiring writer from Wisconsin, USA here. I think I joined this site ages ago (15+ years) as a teenager, but I'm trying to get back to the craft. Nice to meet everyone!



Welcome back!   Happy writing!!


----------



## andrewclunn

Daveallen10 said:


> Hello, aspiring writer from Wisconsin, USA here. I think I joined this site ages ago (15+ years) as a teenager, but I'm trying to get back to the craft. Nice to meet everyone!



Welcome.  Northern Illinois myself.  Take a break from the heatwave and share some writing


----------



## ankit007

Thanks for the suggestion.
I can access it. I will look into it.


----------



## elancassandra

Hi folks,

This is my first entry into a writing forum outside of standard social media, so *celebratory gesture*. I'm looking forward to getting to you know you all.

I have a degree in Creative Writing with a Screenwriting focus. I've written a couple of screenplays, pilots, and short films, but I'm now branching out into other areas, dipping my toes into short fiction and writing for _Medium_. I also have a Patreon page with content on cultivating a life as a writer. 

Outside of writing, I'm into true crime and passionate about social justice issues. I miss after-writing glasses of wine with my women's writing group. I'm just glad I have my partner and fur-babies with me in these crazy times we're in. 

Much love!
Elan


----------



## Gumby

Hi Elan and welcome! These really are crazy times and writing is such a healthy way to help us cope!


----------



## SolLilja

Hi everyone!

I'm an Icelandic/Swedish woman living in Sweden, and started writing just a few weeks ago. I think I have always wanted to write and publish a book, but have never actually tried. Just day-dreaming plots and imagining writing it all down for people to read. Well now, at the age of 27, I have finally started! With a full-time job and a 1-year old at home, I expect it to be a slow process but I am determined to write and publish a book. I have no ambition of making money, I just want to wave around a book with my name on it, haha. SO excited about my new hobby and loving this forum already!


----------



## musman0860

A very warm welcome here and wish you be good luck for your goal. It will be nice to learn from each other here.

Sent from my RNE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taylor

elancassandra said:


> Outside of writing, I'm into true crime and passionate about social justice issues.



Me too!  Good to have a fellow true crime enthusiast.  This forum is great to subsitute the esprit de corps of "no-longer due to Covid" writing groups and book clubs.  

Happy posting!!

Any particular type of crimes that you follow?


----------



## elancassandra

Taylor said:


> Any particular type of crimes that you follow?



Ahh, it's so nice to meet you! 

Gosh, what type of crimes don't I follow? 

I "love" the unsolved cases that are particularly bewildering. I also enjoy serial killer cases because I find those extremes of humanity to be fascinating. 

When it comes to specific cases, I think a lot about the West Memphis Three. I also wrote a quick article on Medium yesterday about JonBenet Ramsey. 

I assume you've watched the new Unsolved Mysteries on Netflix?

Happy writing!


----------



## Taylor

elancassandra said:


> Ahh, it's so nice to meet you!
> 
> Gosh, what type of crimes don't I follow?
> 
> I "love" the unsolved cases that are particularly bewildering. I also enjoy serial killer cases because I find those extremes of humanity to be fascinating.
> 
> When it comes to specific cases, I think a lot about the West Memphis Three. I also wrote a quick article on Medium yesterday about JonBenet Ramsey.
> 
> I assume you've watched the new Unsolved Mysteries on Netflix?
> 
> Happy writing!



The JonBenet case has been one that I follow.  Mostly because so few clues came to fruition.  

I like to follow criminal probes like the one that resulted in the Mueller Report.  Sometimes the crimes that don't involve a death are even more fascinating.  Like why do these upright citizens get involved in this stuff?

I haven't seen the new Unsolved Mysteries yet, but now that you mentioned it, I will have to watch it.  Currently, I am watching the Netflix series Designated Survivor.  Although not true crime it is based on various political issues troubling the states right now.  A realistic fictional crime.

I look forward to your posts!


----------



## Lee Messer

I write Sci-fi/Horror. My work is mature and very graphic, but I haven't put in any eroticism yet even though one of my peers says I must, so at least my work is still not smut. lol.


----------

